#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-24
<sharikoff> тыц
<Ilshat> приветствую. как поменять расположение стандартных папок? хочу англ словами прописать
<Ilshat> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<User050[web]> Мужики подскажите какой лучше купить сканер для Kubuntu???
<novns> спросил и ушёл
<novns> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<Lurc89> привет
<Lurc89> гаспода , есть небольшая проблема
<Lurc89> настраиваю сервер ubuntu server iptables + squid
<Lurc89> правила в squid прописываю
<Lurc89> если в браузере поставить ip сервера и порт 3128 тогда траффик идет через squid и блокировки работают
<Lurc89> если не ставить не чего в браузере , а поставить работать без прокси или автоматическое определение настроек
<Lurc89> тогда трафик идет не через squid
<Lurc89> что я сделал не так? нужно вроде как порты завернуть чтоб автоматом на squid направлял , а как это сделать?
<novns> Lurc89, а зачем вам сквид в 21-м веке?
<novns> просто интересно
<novns> а воообще, гуглите transparent proxy
<novns> вам нужно -j REDIRECT в iptables
<Lurc89> я пробовал настраивать вот по этому http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/sharing_internet
<Lurc89> но чего то iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.1:3128
<Lurc89> мне ошибку выдает
<Lurc89> что то типа  ! --option
<novns> что-то типа ни о чём не говорит
<novns> какую конкретно ошибку?
<Lurc89> как я понял ее смысл в том что опцию нужно ставить после ! знака
<novns> не надо смысл, надо дословный текст ошибки
<Lurc89> я сча не помню , но суть такая когда меняешь -i eth0 -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -p
<Lurc89> на это -i eth0 ! -d  192.168.0.0/24 -p
<Lurc89> тогда ошибка не выскакиевает
<novns> ! - это отрицание
<Lurc89> может из за этого не работает заварот портов на сквид
<novns> -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 означает адреса назначения, не попадающие в 192.168.0.0/24
<novns> Lurc89, в общем, попробуйте ещё раз и цитируйте дословно свою команду и сообщение об ошибке
<novns> только именно свою, а не копипаст из интернета
<Lurc89> сейчас нет возможности , до склада доеду гляну
<Lurc89> есть еще вопрос , как можно посмотреть чего в iptables написано
<Lurc89> гдето конфиг лежит?
<BasicXP> Lurc89: iptables --list
<Lurc89> пасибо проверю
<jlewka> всем привет
<Lurc89> привет
<jlewka> подскажите, кто нить пользовался аплетом  "ящики"
<jlewka> ?
<Lurc89> я не в курсе(
<jlewka> а все разобрался...
<Ilshat> как седом заменить \n ?
<Demar[web]> Всем привет, подскажите что лучше использовать для монтирование образов .mdf, .mds?
<jlewka> Demar[web], тот что больше весит наверно, если через моунт, а возможно даже, то и то надо будет монитровть)
<Demar[web]> я имею ввиду какую программу лучше использовать ))
 * sharikoff изучая джуник все больше понимает какой это кайф - хорошее сетевое оборудование
<sharikoff> и еще я понимаю, что чем больше я его настраиваю тем больше я во всем этом лохопет..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: AcetoneISO
<JohnDoe_71Rus> упс. не тому написал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Demar[web]: это тебе сообщение было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Все таки линуксоиды суровые люди, виндузятники "алкоголем" балуются а линуксоиды сразу "ацетоном" :)
<Demar[web]> спс попробуем
<Demar[web]> а стандартный маунт не хават такие образы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется там надо вырезать/игнорировать какую то часть в начале файла. дальше идеть исошник
<sharikoff> Demar[web]: переименуй в исо
<sharikoff> да и маунти через луп
<sharikoff> mount -o loop
<sharikoff> ]как то так вродеба
<gastranom> всем привет подскажите плиз почему после обновление с инета до версии 11.10 все стало английским и не в какую не хочет меняться на русский
<Demar[web]> а ты как пробовал менять?
<Demar[web]> пакет языковой дополнительно устновил?
<Demar[web]> Русский
<User796[web]> Народ что делать если закрыл терминал во время установки и теперь он не хочет устанавливать никакую программу
<User796[web]> Народ что делать если закрыл терминал во время установки и теперь он не хочет устанавливать никакую программу
<jlewka> top aux | grep terminal
<jlewka> потом kill
<jlewka> то есть не terminal а apt
<User796[web]> щас попробую
<User796[web]> невышло наверно чтото не так делаю
<User796[web]> Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен) E: Невозможно заблокировать каталог, куда складываются скачиваемые файлы
<User796[web]> <jlewka>, ты тут?
<jlewka> ctr
<jlewka> фзе pfyzn
<jlewka> apt заня
<User796[web]> какой apt=)
<jlewka> top aux | grep -i apt
<jlewka> что нить находит?
<User796[web]> bestime@bestime-desktop:~$ top aux | grep -i apt 	top: unknown argument 'a' usage:	top -hv | -bcisSH -d delay -n iterations [-u user | -U user] -p pid [,pid ...]
<jlewka> брр сделай так тогда
<jlewka> top -A | grep -i apt
<jlewka> ps -A | grep -i apt
<jlewka> тьфу ты, не проснулся еще, ps надо )
<User796[web]> bestime@bestime-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep -i apt  2073 ?        00:00:00 apt-get  2353 ?        00:00:00 aptd
<jlewka> убивай
<User796[web]> прописать kill?
<jlewka> ага
<User796[web]> kill: использование: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec]
<User796[web]> все можно пробывать устанавливать?
<User796[web]> тоже самое=(
<openvoid> kill -9 2353
<jlewka> User796[web], получилось?
<User796[web]> нет такого процеса пишет
<jlewka> кстати, а как перехватить вывод с чужой консоли?
<User796[web]> <jlewka>, как ты говорил не получилось
<jlewka> значит сам завершился скорее всего
<jlewka> User796[web], поробуй поставить программу какую нить
<User796[web]> пробывал таже самая ошибка
<User796[web]> может комп перезагрузить=)
<jlewka> ребут самое простое будет )
<User796[web]> щас попробую
<jlewka> или
<jlewka> стой
<User796[web]> да
<jlewka> сделай lsof | grep lock
<User796[web]> много цыфарок=)
<jlewka> если ты не спешишь ни куда)
<User796[web]> неспишу
<jlewka> сделай lsof | grep /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<jlewka> а так?
<User796[web]> странно както после этой команды в терминале отступает в низ при нажатие энтер
<User796[web]> а есть на ubuntu чтото типо teamweaver
<User796[web]> teamviewer
<jlewka> хм сек ща пставлю
<User796[web]> ты мне скажи  я тоже поставлю и залезишь ко мне
<jlewka> ставь
<User796[web]> как называется
<jlewka> teamviewer
<User796[web]> такую прогу в центре приложений убунту ненаходит
<jlewka> ее там потому что нет)
<jlewka> http://www.teamviewer.com/ru/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<jlewka> а внешний ип есть?
<jlewka> по ссш быстре было бы тогда
<User796[web]> говори че скачать я скачаю=)
<jlewka> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<jlewka> у тебя 32 битка?
<User796[web]> да
<jlewka> ставь
<User796[web]> id 127 823 140
<jlewka> паолдь в личку
<User796[web]> а где тут личка
<User796[web]> <jlewka>
<User734[web]> посмотрел я что он пишет
<Lurc89> посмотрел что он пишет
<Lurc89> при вводе iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.1:3128
<pr0tagon1st_> ни у кого не возникало проблем с настройкой разделения экранов в 11.10?
<Lurc89> ошибка гласит Using intrapositioned negation ('--option ! this') is deprecated in favor of extrapositioned ('! -- option this')
<Lurc89> по этой статье http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/sharing_internet
<Lurc89> в чем причина так и не пойму
<jlewka>  Lurc89 мб у тебя диапозон адресов другой...
<jlewka> хотя не.. брд
<Lurc89> есть другой способ с помощью iptables перенаправить все запросы на 80 порт чтоб шло на ыйгшв
<Lurc89> на squid
<dimm> Lurc89, а можно squid натсроить чтобы он слушал те порты, откуда иптаблес будет перенаправлять?
<jlewka> dimm,  ну так его команда и перенаправляет
<jlewka> dimm, тьфу )
<jlewka> опять ен то я написал)
<dimm> или я )
<jlewka> и ты тоже)
<jlewka> вообщем он хочет сделать прозрачное кеширование :)
<Lurc89> если сквид поставить слушать 80 порт то все равно трафик будет мимо него идти почемуто
<Lurc89> http_port 3128 transparent это обязательно писать
<dimm> Lurc89, точно обязательно?
<Lurc89> я сам не знаю)
<Lurc89> у мя только http_port 3128 прописано
<jlewka> Lurc89, все правильно так и должно быть
<jlewka> а правилом ip ты просто туда заворачиваешь трафик, просто в примере где то ошибка есть
<Lurc89> вот я не пойму где эта ошибка
<Lurc89> вапще че это за восклицательный знак
<jlewka> ну как говорит подсказка, поставь ! перед ключом
<jlewka> Lurc89, эм... как и везде "Не"
<jlewka> крмое
<Lurc89> а я взял убрал этот знак
<Lurc89> сча посмотрим че получится
<Lurc89> сча на могу отвалиться)))
<Lurc89> один фиг
<Lurc89> не заворачивает((((
<jlewka> естественно
<jlewka> зачем ты убрал "!" ?)
<Lurc89> перед чем его поставить то?
<jlewka> -d попробуй
<jlewka> но перед этим еще надо почистить правила iptables
<Lurc89> как чистить?
<openvoid> iptables -t nat -F PREROUTING
<Lurc89> это так чистьть?
<openvoid> ага
<openvoid> Lurc89, у тебя один компьютер или ты роутер настраиваешь?
<Lurc89> gfcb,
<Lurc89> пасиб
<Lurc89> не у мя второй комп
<aron612> всем привет
<aron612> рейден тут?
<Lurc89> привет
<Lurc89> и не могу не как настроить чтоб порты на сквид заворачивало
<Lurc89> при вводе iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.1:3128
<Lurc89> вылазиет ошибка
<Lurc89> ошибка гласит Using intrapositioned negation ('--option ! this') is deprecated in favor of extrapositioned ('! -- option this')
<openvoid> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:3128
<openvoid> это будет заворачивать только со второго компьютера
<openvoid> чтобы и с роутера заворачивало - убрать -i eth0
<Lurc89> а почму вконце стоит ip локалхоста?
<Lurc89> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING  -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:3128
<openvoid> потому что должно сработать в любом случае
<Lurc89> вот это будет заворачивать все ?
<openvoid> вводить на роутере
<openvoid> да
<Lurc89> блин
<Lurc89> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:3128 это не помогло
<Lurc89> вапще инет не работает
<Lurc89> если поставить ip свой
<Lurc89> то все равно не заворачивает(((
<openvoid> Lurc89, какой ip у роутера и у компьютера?
<jlewka> Lurc89, ты это на роутере или на кмпе делаешь?
<jlewka> логически объясни что где стоит и  каим ипом
<Lurc89> у мя ubuntu server на отдельной машине
<Lurc89> один интерфейс eth0 смотрит в инет провайдра второй eth1 смотрит в локалку , ip 192,168,1,208
<Lurc89> соответственно 2 сетевые карты
<openvoid> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.208:3128
<openvoid> на убунту сервере
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как добавить репозиторий и авторизовать ключ с помощью команд в терминале
<Lurc89_> и значится порты не заворачиваются на сквид
<Lurc89_> вот как только в браузере ставлю чеб работало на 3128
<Lurc89_> так сразу сквид работает
<Lurc89_> где я че не так делаю то ?((((
<openvoid> если ставишь прокси?
<jlewka> Lurc89, а что именно у тебя не работает, как ты это определяешь?
<Lurc89_> ставишь ручная настройка прокси , 192,168,1,208:3128
<Lurc89_> все О чудо сквид работает
<Lurc89_> выбираешь в настройках браузера любой другой пункт , БЕЗ ПРОКСИ или автоматическое определение настроек
<Lurc89_> сразу начинает пускать на все сайты
<Lurc89_> он почму то порты не заворачивает , на сквид
<jlewka> эм... а в шлюзе других компов что стоит?
<openvoid> когда получается ситуация "интернет не работает" значит заворачивание на сквид заработало но в нем нет опции транспарент
<jlewka> и как ты определяешь что не заворачивает порты?
<jlewka> Lurc89_, какой шлюз у других машин которые ломятся  нет?
<Lurc89> ERROR The requested URL could not be retrieved
<Lurc89> Получилось
<Lurc89> теперь без настроек прокси
<Lurc89> вапще не работает)
<aron612> The_BROS: ключь sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyservetr keyserver.ubuntu.com <№>
<jlewka> Lurc89, это ты добавил transparent
<jlewka> ?
<openvoid> Lurc89, теперь править конфиг сквида чтобы заработало транспарент
<openvoid> заворот портов работает
<openvoid> как исправишь сквид - прокси перестанет работать зато заработает без прокси
<JohnDoe_71Rus> openvoid: сквид прокси не должен перестать работать. у самого одни компы через транспарент, а другие только браузер через сквид
<Lurc89> всем спасибо заработало
<Lurc89> только еще 1 проблема осталась
<Lurc89> как пустить почту и RDP
<Lurc89> :)
<fedusia> Lurc89, для RDp  необходимо поставить программу remmina
<fedusia> Lurc89, для почты по умолчанию стоит клиент mozilla thunderbird, как его настроить в интернете полно статей.
<Lurc89> не не , тут суть такая
<Lurc89> у меня народ работает с виндовозных машин по рдп  с внешними серваками
<Lurc89> сча сквид поднял , и рдп не пускает
<Lurc89> как пробросить?
<User415[web]> пытаюсь собрать из исходников прогу. делаю по инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation. при запуске команды ./configure  пишет, что отказано в доступе , а через sudo пишет команда не найдена.
<User415[web]> так вот спрашивается : какого .. ?
<aron612> рейден!
<fedusia> User415[web] вывод команды конфигуре дай в личку
<jlewka> Lurc89, или делай доп правила в iptables либо исключение в самом сквиде создавай
<jlewka> просто у тебя нету же разрешающих правил для рдп вот сквида и блокирует их
<User791[web]> Привет всем. Почему установщик убунту вылетает на 6 действии, когда имя и пароль ввожу?
<User415[web]> <fedusia> а как это сделать?
<Lurc89> jlewka как оно должно выглядеть для рдп в сквиде?
<Lurc89> я прописал SAFE_ports port 3389
<Lurc89> не хочет идти
<jlewka> reconfigure делал?
<Lurc89> эт как?
<SergeyIT> User415[web], а инструкция по установке к программе имеется?
<jlewka> какая версия сквида у тебя стоит?
<Lurc89> 2ю7
<Lurc89> 2.7
<jlewka> squid -k reconfigure
<User791[web]> Привет всем. Почему установщик убунту вылетает на 6 действии, когда имя и пароль ввожу?
<Lurc89> а зачем это делать?
<jlewka> User791[web], сделай проверку диска
<User415[web]> <SergeyIT> я не знаю что это такое. где её взять?
<jlewka> Lurc89, он тогда перечитает изменения в файле squid.conf
<User791[web]> <jlewka> я уже замучался его форматировать gpartede
<jlewka> User791[web], cd рома с которого ставишь при установке есть такая возможноьсть
<User791[web]> <jlewka> т.е. при запуске лайвсиди или с оболочки уже?
<BasicXP> Всем привет! Столкнулся с проблемой, всё перерыл, решения не нашёл. С недавних пор принтер стал печатать без полей, настройки печати на него не влияют. Пустые строки также не оказывают влияния. HP LaserJet 1320n.
<skai-falkorr> BasicXP: проверял сменой офисного пакета/системы?
<jlewka> User791[web],  с оболочки
<BasicXP> BasicXP: система пока одна, из разных программ одно и тоже
<BasicXP> тьфу
<BasicXP> skai-falkorr: ^^^
<BasicXP> мне надо этот комп пофиксить
<User791[web]> <jlewka>  а какой прогой?
<BasicXP> хотя, кажется, я из под другой ос печатал, там вроде ок
<skai-falkorr> dpkg-reconfigure cups или hplip?
<SergeyIT> User415[web], readme или install файл в распакованном архиве обычно
<BasicXP> в hplip ковырялся, реконфигурацию ещё не делал
<skai-falkorr> сделай
<skai-falkorr> авось резет поможет
<jlewka> User791[web], в самом установщике!
<User415[web]> <SergeyIT> да, есть такие файлы . какой именно читать?
<BasicXP> skai-falkorr: неа, реконфигурация не помогла
<BasicXP> в настройках на самом принтере никакой опции, связанной с полями, я не видел
<User415[web]> в реадме вроде советуют прочитать файл PACKAGING...
<Lurc89> если порты открыть 3389 squid будет пускать RDP ?
<skai-falkorr> BasicXP: а у принтера нет резета?в мануале?
<BasicXP> пфф настроек не менял
<BasicXP> у него есть ресет только сетевых настроек
<BasicXP> насколько я помню
<BasicXP> а мануала нет вообще
<skai-falkorr> мануал есть всегда
<BasicXP> где-то в инете может и валяется
<skai-falkorr> как минимум на сайте пдф
<User415[web]> <SergeyIT>но дело не в этом . команда ./configure должна ведь хоть что то делать  выдводить по крайней мере список ошибок. Ан нет!
<User791[web]> <jlewka> в каком там месте? он варианты установки предлагает
<BasicXP> skai-falkorr: попробую конечно поискать
<BasicXP> попечатаю ещё с какой-нибудь другой ос
<skai-falkorr> с ливцд
<BasicXP> действительно, есть подозрение, что кто-то залез на него через веб-интерфейс и поломал там что-то
<BasicXP> да у меня дуал-бутом тут винда стоит для всякой школьной образовательной ерунды
<BasicXP> что под вайном не работает
<BasicXP> я из школы сейчас
<jlewka> User791[web], один из вариантов кокраз таки проверка диска на наличие ошибок\
<BasicXP> не вижу ничего в конфиге
<User791[web]> <jlewka> да чет не могу найти. вначале язык выбираю, потом проверяет свободное место и подключение к инету, предлагает кодеки установить с инета
<BasicXP> ладно, перезагружусь ка
<BasicXP> спасибо, skai
<BasicXP> если что, я ещё вернусь :)
<User791[web]> <jlewka> потом спрашивает, как установить мол, стереть диск с убунту или другой вариант
<User791[web]> <jlewka> типа выбрать самому разделы
<User415[web]> что то вопрос мой потерялся совсем. перепощу ка я его
<User415[web]> <+User415[web]> пытаюсь собрать из исходников прогу. делаю по инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation. при запуске команды ./configure  пишет, что отказано в доступе , а через sudo пишет команда не найдена.
<jlewka> User791[web], сразу после выбора языка
<jlewka> там где идет выбор, установка или загрузка ниже есть проверка
<User791[web]> <jlewka> после языка проверяет сесть ли 8.6 гб на диске и подключение к инету, а ниже доп. опции - скачать обновления и и стороннее по, а проверки диска нету
<User415[web]> почему команда ./configure не выполняется?
<AndreX> потому что не хочет
<copyerfiled> привет всем! service smbd restart пишет unrecognized service, подскажите, каким образом можно посмотреть список сервисов ?
<thought> User415[web]: проверь наличие этого файла в папке, попробуй указать полный путь
<openvoid> copyerfiled, ls /etc/init.d
<copyerfiled> openvoid: спасибо
<User415[web]> <thought>  этот файл есть. полный путь указывал .всё то же самое
<copyerfiled> скажите, есть samba u samba4 в чем отличие? какой из них лучше использовать?
<User415[web]> попробовал  вот так : sh ./configure. вроде сработало но пишет нету kde-config.(  что это такое?
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: ./configure надо выполнят ьв том каталоге где она лежит и читать что пишет. Или если распаковка была по другим юзером может не запускаться
<User415[web]>  <[Raiden]> я - СУПЕРЮЗЕР (гордо)
<[Raiden]> если sh ./configure работает , ./configure нет , то что-то не то с правами
<[Raiden]> +x нету
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: sudo apt-get install kde4-config
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]> <[Raiden]>  а что это такое?
<jlewka> User791[web], не тот язык, а в тот момент как только ты встовляешь диск  и выбираешь язык, на котором ты будешь ставить систему
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]>  насчёт +х .  поставил. всё такая же байда (если мы конечно подразумеваем одно и то же)
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: а вру, такого пакета нет. sudo apt-get install kdelibs-bin
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]> да что же это такое?
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: обычно  в архиве с сорцами уже правильыне права )
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: откуда я знаю, я не изучал qt
<[Raiden]> и кделибс
<[Raiden]> это нечто, что нужно для сборки
<[Raiden]> man kde4-config и просвящайся если надо
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]> написал  sudo apt-get install kdelibs-bin .  оно пишет что УЖЕ!
<AndreX> User415[web]: что собрать хочеш?
<User415[web]> кванту плюс
<[Raiden]> а.. кванта на qt3\кде3 наверное , ей нужен kde-config , вместо kde4-config
<[Raiden]> это тебе надо сначала понаставить \собрать либы котоыре требуются
<[Raiden]> наверное в сорцах ест ьфайлы README и INSTALL , там обычно пишут что надо.
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]> <[Raiden]> ну я и гвоворю пишет нету kde-config.(  как его установит?
<[Raiden]> Хм, сначала надо где-то отрыть qt3 и собрать , потом kde-libs и собрать
<[Raiden]> 2 версии
<[Raiden]> 3 т.е., опечатка
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]> а чё, в 11.4 была qt3?
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим
<[Raiden]> да, была , libqt3-mt и ещё нескольк опакетов
<User415[web]> ясно (
<AndreX> и в 11.10 тоже есть
<[Raiden]> ваще и в 11.10 есть, если доставить, то  может и даст чего, например на 1 либу меньеш собирать
<User415[web]> а что делать то??
<[Raiden]> в  natty был такой пакет /usr/bin/kde-config     kdelibs4c2a
<BasicXP> Вот и снова я.
<User415[web]> как сейчас то  кде-конфиг то поставить ?
<BasicXP> Под виндой всё окей, в убунте та же лажа. Есть ещё какие варианты?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, для начала прочитать какие либы нужны кванте для сборки. А потом ставить или собирать, потом ставить
<BasicXP> skai-falkorr: ^^^^
<skai-falkorr> BasicXP: ты попробуй переконфигурировать в дефолтные состояния все, что с принтерами связано
<User415[web]> ну пока требует kde-config! ну как его поставить то?
<skai-falkorr> удали конфиги и переконфигурируй
<BasicXP> какие именно удалять, где смотреть?
<skai-falkorr> все, чт ос принтерами связано
<BasicXP> это я понял х)
<Newbie[web]> Добрый день. Подскажите в чем различия между CD и DVD версиями ubuntu?
<BasicXP> просто я понятия не имею где эти конфиги
<BasicXP> Newbie[web]: на DVD есть полная локализация
<BasicXP> на CD только английская и частичная, например, русская
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: в официальных репах такого точно нет симлинк на kde4-config думаю делат ьсмысла нет, так не соберется. Или и собирай :) как вариант идешь на packages.ubuntu.com ищешь пакет, качаешь ег оисходники и собираешь под свою версию убунты
<Newbie[web]> спасибо
<[Raiden]> на двд ещё есть выбор установщика
<[Raiden]> текст\десктоп
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]> спасибоо о попробую
<skai-falkorr> BasicXP: в /etc как минимум
<Newbie[web]> ну я на нетбук планирую поставить
<BasicXP> ладно, спс
<BasicXP> пойду домой, нафиг этот принтер
<BasicXP> из дома пороюсь
<BasicXP> появлась проблема, кстати, после обновления до 11.10
<BasicXP> в 11.04 всё ок было
<BasicXP> есть что-то с принтерами связанное в чейнджлоге?
<Newbie[web]> а что из документаций посоветуете почитать начинающему пользователю?
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: полезная статья для начинающего сборщика. http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<BasicXP> Newbie: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<BasicXP> прекрасная инструкция для начинающих
<Newbie[web]> ок
<BasicXP> всё по шагам просто и подробно расписано
<Newbie[web]> предчувствую, что на этом канале я буду часто появлятся...
<User415[web]>  <BasicXP>  ok
<User415[web]> т.е .<[Raiden]>  ok
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: если надоест или не выйдет посмотри bluefish программу или eclipse
<[Raiden]> кванта труп
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]> Bluefish Editor походу катит!
<copyerfiled> как дату и время через консоль поменять?
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: вот интересная инфа, по ходу кванта не совсем труп http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/quanta-plus-for-kde4/
<AndreX> copyerfiled: date MMDDhhmmCCYY.ss
<User415[web]> <[Raiden]> http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/quanta-plus-for-kde4/                       было  бы неплохо!
<copyerfiled> AndreX: спасибо добрый человек!
<AndreX> через судо тока
<User415[web]>  <[Raiden]> установил голубую рыбу.  вроде неплохо!
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: .пользуй её тогда, а через пол года-год может допилят кванту на свежие кделибс , или научишся собирать любую версию :)
<[Raiden]> либо они функционал кванты засунут в kdevelop - у меня плохо с английским
<[Raiden]> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KDevelop4/Meeting2011#Quanta_.2F_External_Plugins
<[Raiden]> User415[web]: короче вот инфа на великом и могучем , надо ждать http://knotes.ru/tag/quanta/
<[Raiden]> чего-т я увлекся вопросом
<User876[web]> она для кде 3 ?
<User415[web]>   <[Raiden]>  ок.  но мне понравилась голубая рыба. тоже  неплохая прога для ленивых программистов , коим я тоже являюсь )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> User876[web]: кванта - да, по крайней мере готовая версия.
<[Raiden]> вас вебюзеров так легко попутать
<User876[web]> скоро выйдет opensuse 12.1 и радость наступит )))
<[Raiden]> тут текущие исходники есть, но на сколько оно готово - хз. https://gitorious.org/kdevelop
<[Raiden]> User876[web]: переход на опенсусе решиустроить?
<[Raiden]> или ты там всегда был
<[Raiden]> решил*
<User876[web]> я там был
<User876[web]> но потом ушел на винду
<User876[web]> и опять решил вернуться
<User876[web]> уходил из-за потребности CAD приложений
<[Raiden]> ясно
<User876[web]> с убунту ушел еще с 8.04
<[Raiden]> мне опенсусе нравится, но держит привычка и количество пакетов под убунту
<User876[web]> не скажу что там пакетов меньше
<User876[web]> привычка в чем ??
<User876[web]> типо apt-get , а не zypper ???)))
<[Raiden]> ну во во всём, апт, местные команды, расположение файлов в /etc
<User876[web]> привычка убивает гибкость )
<[Raiden]> пакетов там много, но не все. Допустим clementine найти не проблема ,релизную версию. А дейлибилд придетя самому собрать
<[Raiden]> в случае убунты - они мне просто валятся с обновлениями
<[Raiden]> с ппа
<[Raiden]> тоже самое можно про хромиум сказать
<[Raiden]> и ещё там нету пакета gimp-plugin-registry , есть отдельные плагины, но не все
<[Raiden]> вот это всё несколько тормозит :)
<User876[web]> amarok , firefox как альтернатива лучше будут , вроде хром есть в репах )) ( это все можно проверить наличие пакетов на сайте )
<User876[web]> ну мы понимаем что эти споры пустые и каждый прав
<User876[web]> но могу сказать что всеровно openSUSE интересней
<User876[web]> Yast прекрасен нету слов
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User876[web]" каналом ошибся
<[Raiden]> яст хорош, спору нет.
<[Raiden]> блин
<[Raiden]> мне тоже кикнуться?
<[Raiden]> линукс это не только убунта
<Dimka> на свободное сообщество не похоже без свободы ))) кикают незачто\
<User907[web]> Пытался поставить убунту на ноут, записал дистрибутив на флешку через unetbootin. при загрузке с нее вылазит ошибка "BOOTMGR is missing"
<User907[web]> как поставить систему? ._.
<[Raiden]> нетбук чтоли? На ноутах обычно сдром есть
<User907[web]> он самый. AOD260
<User936[web]> hi
<User907[web]> гугл предлагает воткнуть в привод дистрибутив  win7
<[Raiden]> User907[web]: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<[Raiden]> вообще я незнаю причину незагрузки. С этими флэшками народ сюда часто приходит
<User907[web]> раньше устанавливал, все нормально было. а сейчас как снег на голову
<User810[web]> Народ! Спасите. Не могу убунту поставить. Вылетает на 6 шаге, при вводе имени и пароля. Как быть?
<Intrpt> User810[web]: проверь сумму образа.. как ставишь? какая версия? куда ставишь?
<Intrpt> User810[web]:  как вариант не вводить имя и пароль ;)
<User907[web]> <[Raiden]>: спасибо, но что означает "Установить постоянный размер файлов для хранения изменений"? имеет ли смысл  выставлять на максимум?
<User810[web]> <Intrpt>  записал на малой скорости, через винду, скачал с торрента убунту.ру, версия 11.10. ставлю на отформатированный диск, разбивал по статье "для новичков"
<openvoid> User907[web], устанавливать размер для сохранения изменений имет смысл если только планируется использовать флешку как живой дистрибутив постоянно - то есть загружаться и работать с ней время от времени или на разных компьютерах, есл
<openvoid> и только на один раз поставить то не надо
<Intrpt> User810[web]: что значит "вылетает"? Уходит в ребут? В лив-моде с CD загрузиться даёт? Грузись с диска, потом ставь (на раб столе будет ярлык).
<User907[web]> <openvoid>, благодарю.
<User810[web]> <Intrpt>  дак я вот я лайсиди и сижу щас тут, на 6 шаге появляется что-то вроде выбора иконки и вылетает сразу же, установка завершается
<User810[web]> <Intrpt> просто 7 шаг исчезает
<User907[web]> <+User810[web]>, Имя для входа в систему (ваш логин) должно быть с маленькой буквы и содержать только латинские буквы и цифры.
<Intrpt> User810[web]: не встречал такого.. опять же могу только сумму образа посоветовать проверить.. так же попробуй с флешки. п.с. Если написать с большой, то просто не даёт продолжать, но не вылетает.
<User810[web]> <Intrpt>  да я банально пишу dima, тыкаю продолжить (если имя не задать, кнопка просто не активна) и бац, установщик закрывается
<Dimka> магия \
<Dimka> должно же все в оперативку выгрузится и от туда все идет , а не с диска
<Dimka> смените планки оперативки )))))
<Dimka> если честно это мне неизвестно
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich: тыц
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich: http://db.tt/2KvOv3fU
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, тыц
<sharikoff> хватит те на первое время ? =)
<User810[web]> <Intrpt>  просто, если даже дело в том, что у меня кривые руки, то автоматическая разбивка диска не спасает..., проблема та же...
<User907[web]> Ой как интересно, теперь пункт загрузки с юсб вобще пропал
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, посмотрю ща
<SAPetrovich> ))
<User810[web]> как контрольную сумму проверить в лайвсиди?
<User907[web]> и виндовый загрузчик похоже тоже помер... Я создал флэшку-убийцу
<aron612> [Raiden]: тут?
<User810[web]> <+User907[web]> а я диск-убийцу, теперь сижу с лайв и никто не в силах мне помочь, кроме Торвальдса
<aron612> а что случилось
<User907[web]> <+User907[web]>, можно наладить производство и посылать почтой неугодным
<User810[web]> <aron612> убунту не ставится, вылетает на 6 шаге, после ввода имени и пароля и юзания кнопки "продолжить"
<aron612> у тебя инет нормальный?
<User810[web]> да нормальный, сижу же здесь как-то
<User907[web]> <+User810[web]>, у вас хотя бы лайв грузится...
<aron612> я имею в виду скорость.
<User810[web]> ну мегабит
<User810[web]> во всяком случае, рядом с ним
<aron612> так. а озу сколько на компе?
<User810[web]> 4гб
<aron612> понял. момент
<aron612> рабочий стол какой предпочитаешь?
<aron612> кде или гном?
<User810[web]> да я их не юзал
<User810[web]> я новый в линуксе
<aron612> ну как и я. щас тогда ссылку на кубунту дам.
<aron612> http://s.ubuntu.ru/screen/1110tour.jpg это гном
<User810[web]> а убунту никак поставить? я просто те столы видел, в этом мне больше нра....
<aron612> а это кде http://kubuntu.ru/files/pictures/13140/large_3.png
<User907[web]> <+User810[web]> попробуйте скачать убунту более младшей версии, и потом обновить до 11,10
<aron612> User810[web]: тебе сд или двд релиз?
<User810[web]> <aron612> двд
<User810[web]> полторагиговый
<User810[web]> или там тока 4гб?
<User810[web]> у меня вроде был 11.4 или что-то в этом вроже
<Intrpt> User810[web]: oO, а с сиди пробовал? http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<aron612> cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/kubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso 11,10 кубунту х64 для твоей озу с лайв сиди
<aron612> то есть запускается сразу лайвом и в лайве идет установка, а ты пока можешь в инете сидеть
<aron612> прямо в лайве можно зайти в ирку
<User810[web]> <aron612> дак я с лайва и сижу тут
<User907[web]> <aron612> он сейчас так и сидит
<aron612> 3,6 гб по моему
<User810[web]> ладно, спс всем, в любом случае, теперь уже винду ставить и качать все эти дистрибы.
<aron612> я понял.
<aron612> зачем?
<aron612> качай прям в лайве
<User810[web]> дак нарезать же надо, а флешки нету
<aron612> а двд болванки нет?
<aron612> ты хочешь с флешки поставить?
<User810[web]> есть, тока двд занят лайвом щас, с диска я загружен
<aron612> смотри
<aron612> открой фаефокс
<aron612> или другой браузер, открой прогу для записи исо образов и оставь открытым ирк
<aron612> и вытащи диск
<aron612> все это останется в озу и будет так использоваться
<User810[web]> чет не отдает диск
<aron612> ты в гноме щас?
<User907[web]> зажрался :D
<User810[web]> <aron612>  а фиг его знает
<User810[web]> юнити походу
<User907[web]> гном не входит в состав 11,10
<aron612> а. ну в гноме. открой долфин
<aron612> считай что это гном
<User810[web]> что такое долфин?
<aron612> диспетчер файлов
<aron612> там сбоку есть папки и жесткие диски. должен быть твой двд
<User810[web]> а где его найти?
<Dimka> дельфин круче
<aron612> ды пингвин.
<aron612> папки ты через что открываешь? в меню
<User810[web]> домашная папка
<Dimka> sudo apt-get install дельфин
<User810[web]> там нету дивиди рома моего
<aron612> или в консоли dolphin написать
<aron612> сбоку должно быть название диска
<User810[web]> устанавливается
<aron612> кто устанавливается?
<User810[web]> долфин этот
<Dimka> хы хы хы хы ))
<aron612> домашнюю папку открой
<User810[web]> и что там? я грю, там нету сидюка
<[Raiden]> скриншот покаж
<aron612> о. рейден вернулся
<aron612> инет вчера отрубился.
<aron612> [Raiden]: привет.
<aron612> [Raiden]: как установить тот виджет панели задач и что делать с оформлением как в вин 98?
<SergeyIT> aron612, а зачем как в вин98? Лучше как в ДОСе )
<[Raiden]> да лен ьповторяться, вчера всё было
<aron612> ну интерфейс таким и остался
<Amblnb> Всем привет! Вопрос выставляю тайминги 11-3-3-2,5 мемтест показывает 1262 Мб/с выставляю 3-3-3-2,5 = 1171 Мб/с. Что лучше оставить? Ниже опускать уже некуда ) Но вроде ж 11 выше чем 3 о_О
<aron612> еще нашел gnome-tweak-tool
<aron612> [Raiden]: как сбросить все настройки кде к дефолту? чтоб стандарт оформление было?
<[Raiden]> надо одинаковые темы юзать, для гтк3 и кде сча это оксиген, откуда и как поставить, как выбрать - я вчера писал
<[Raiden]> удалять конфиги в хомпапке, какие и где сам ищи  ,я афк
<aron612> стоят одинаковые темы. но в некоторых окнах по прежнему оформление вин98. кстати, я когда ставил показать рабочий стол в угол экрана у меня сворачивался кде и была строчка сверху как в гноме с выгруженным юнити
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aron612: может это окна рутовые? надо в папке рута сделать симлинки на папку с иконками и темами в хоме
<aron612> что такое симлинки
<sharikoff> симины линки
<[Raiden]> gtk3-engines-oxygen gtk2-engines-oxygen должны стоять, в системсеттингс для гтк должна быт ьвыбрана такая тема, для самого кде тоже оксиген
<[Raiden]> и ещё возможно ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<aron612> гтк ставлю
<[Raiden]> вот например гтк3 программа в кде, с той же темой http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1024/h_1319460370_1920335_8b980f6836.png
<[Raiden]> aron612: а меню кривые все или только при клике по столу?
<[Raiden]> может у тебя наутилус в автозагрузке :)
<aron612> щас сделаю скрин
<aron612> в автозагрузке krunner
<aron612> и скрипт что я ставил на повермайзер
<[Raiden]> короче такие меню должны быть, что у тебя там - незнаю http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1024/h_1319460759_1450485_9591153041.png
<aron612> в некоторых местах нормальные кнопки и меню.а в некоторых, например в настройках, копете, фаефоксе, хреновые.
<[Raiden]> у меня фф принимает ту же тему, включая меню
<aron612> и у меня так было. почему я и хочу исправить
<aron612> кстати что за ирка?
<[Raiden]> kvirc 4.0.4
<aron612> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1024/h_1319461151_5442719_2da77b563b.png
<[Raiden]> я незнаю почему так
<aron612> сек.
<[Raiden]> а где ты ирку увидел? на шоте пиджин и джабер комнаты
<[Raiden]> )
<Snowdrift> Реально ли настроить мыш razer spectre в ubuntu?
<aron612> стоят рабочие среды: cairo-box.fluxbox.gnome.gnome classic. lxde.ubuntu
<aron612> vj;tn d yb[ ghj,ktvf&
<aron612> может в них проблема?
<[Raiden]> ты симлинк сделал га гткрк?
<[Raiden]> на
<[Raiden]> или сделай ещё юзера
<[Raiden]> если там ок ,то дел ов твоих настройках
<[Raiden]> +я не думаю что на копет может повлиять лъде или кто-то ещё )
<[Raiden]> от другого юзера если только пускать, тогда да
<aron612> ок. ща юзера сделаю
<Snowdrift> как заставить систему увидеть 4гб оперативы?
<aron612> хы. ппц какой то
<aron612> в новом пользователе норм все было.
<Amblnb> Snowdrift: Серверную ось ставь
<Snowdrift> некатит так
<AndreX> бред
<Amblnb> тогда 64-х битную
<Snowdrift> можно как то обновить систему с 32 на 64,
<[Raiden]> Snowdrift:на ланчпаде ест ьядро с pae либо можешь поставить серверное ядро
<[Raiden]> до 64 бит тольк оустанвокой с 0, я думаю
<AndreX> не ну можно попробовать ведро обновить в ручную до 64 бит а потом уже всюсистему
<AndreX> Snowdrift: pae ядро кстате вроде должно видеть 4гб
<Snowdrift> ставил
<Snowdrift> иксы не запустились
<AndreX> ну наверно надобыло переставить дрова на видео, возможно модули не поставились в ядро, или просто удалить ксорг
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> модули непоставились в ядро, ну и сказал)
<metalero> 1
<AndreX> 0
<metalero> Здравствуйте! Очень нужна помошь.. у меня по умолчанию запускается xbmc без возможности выбора  как рабочая среда, мне нужно вернуть гном. Как это сделать через виртуальный терминал?
<aron612> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<[Raiden]> автологин наверное включен, рестарт даст тоже самое
<aron612> metalero: гном классик? гном шел или юнити?
<[Raiden]> в ~/.dmrc может сесию на гномовскую поменять, а потом уже пренастроит ьлайтдм из гуи. Я не в кусре как с консоли
<metalero> до того как по умолчанию автоматом поставил xbmc был гном классик
<aron612> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<aron612> логишишься
<aron612> user-session= название сессии
<aron612> в смысле название лоадера
<aron612> тьфу
<User707[web]> Всем привет
<aron612> рабочей среды
<aron612> прив
<[Raiden]> metalero: 11.10 у тебя?
<metalero> да
<[Raiden]> metalero: и gnome3 fallback сессия была поставлена до хбмц?
<metalero> До хбмс была классическая убунта в экране входа в систему говоря понятным для ся языком.)
<User707[web]> Нужна помощь. Устанавливал ubuntu server 11.10. После установки появился загрузчик grub, а вот после загрузчика при загрузке самой убунты все символы отображаются большими блыми квалдратами. Не русские, не похоже на проблему с кодировкой. Вообще
<[Raiden]> классическая убунта - это не гном ,а юнити
<[Raiden]> для )
<[Raiden]> в 11.10
<[Raiden]> короче, открой файл ~/.dmrc , и впиши в строку  Session=    вместо того что там, слово ubuntu , либо gnome-classic
<[Raiden]> если фоллбэк устанволен
<metalero> мне нужно чтоб я хоть в какой то графической среде мог работать... а так вырубаю хбмц он снова сам врубается..
<[Raiden]> после ребута, будет автологин юнити или гнома
<[Raiden]> и там уже, надо зайти в настройки и выключит ьавтологин
<[Raiden]> и буольше не включать :)
<User233[web]> сегодня вышла очередная пачка обнов...
<[Raiden]> metalero: что бы точно знать что вписать, набери ls /usr/share/xsessions
<[Raiden]> только вписывай без .desktop
<metalero> спасибо большое, ща буду
<metalero> ща буду это все переваривать..)
<[Raiden]> да чего тут переваривать.
<[Raiden]> ls  /usr/share/xsessions  , если есть слово ubuntu
<[Raiden]> nano ~/.dmrc
<[Raiden]> Session=ubuntu
<[Raiden]> ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> sudo reboot
<aron612> [Raiden]: спасибо, кстати, за помощь
<aron612> [Raiden]: все что мне надо теперь с нормальным интерфесом
<[Raiden]> aron612: jr )
<[Raiden]> good
<metalero> Огромное спасибо! Отрадно что есть добрые, знающие люди..!!!
<aron612> это все рейден- самый добрый и самый знающий
<[Raiden]> да это не так
<aron612> не скромничай
<AndreX> )
<[Raiden]> )
<aron612> только за 3 дня, что я был в ирке ты стольким людям помог, один я чего стою. любой бы уже в игнор поставил
<aron612> кстати как виджет называется диспетчера приложений ? погуглю как поставить
<[Raiden]> в кде есть системный монитор, в виде окна, в виде плазмойда не видел
<User569[web]> кто может помоч разобраться с данной функцией mail()
<aron612> ну панель задач как в вин7
<yacoov> привет
<[Raiden]> aron612: plasma-widget-icon-tasks
<aron612> [Raiden]: спс
<[Raiden]> название пакета, если ты вчера ппа добавлял
<yacoov> хватит про вин7  тут канал убунту линукс
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах его нет
<aron612> а кт про вин7 говорит?
<yacoov> что за ппа?
<[Raiden]> yacoov: я не тебе
<yacoov> я   так
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/kde-goodies
<aron612> это ппа?
<joy4eg> :D
<aron612> [Raiden]: а ты виджет ланселот смотрел?
<[Raiden]> ну когда-то да
<aron612> не понравился?
<User233[web]> в фифу последнюю получится поиграть на 11.10
<[Raiden]> мне больше нравится то меню которе по умолчанию kickoff
<yacoov> хватит вспоминать винду она в прошлом. убунту наше будущее
<aron612> [Raiden]: =)
<aron612> yacoov: ls rnj nen ghj dbyle ujdjhbn&
<aron612> User233[web]: 'nj djghjc&
<aron612> yacoov: кто тут про винду говорит?
<aron612> User233[web]:
<yacoov> фифа 2012?
<AndreX> мда
<aron612> то вопрос?
<User233[web]> ага
<User233[web]> fuf
<[Raiden]> yacoov: никуда винда в будущем не денется.
<[Raiden]> она даже станет лучше. Мне по новостям уже симпотичен вин 8
<yacoov> поищи на винедб
<yacoov> лутше?
<yacoov> *ч
<yacoov> не думаю
<aron612> yacoov: раз ты не видел, что говоришь о том чего не знаешь?
<yacoov> винда останется виндой
<User233[web]> так будет играть фифа то?)
<yacoov> думать не знать
<aron612> винда и была виндой. если ты к ней относишься плохо - не значит что все к ней так относятся.
<AndreX> !notforyou > yacoov
<ubuntuhelp> yacoov, please see my private message
<AndreX> фанатики блин
<[v-8]_jupiter> здраствуйте
<AndreX> здра
<User569[web]> кто может помоч разобраться с данной функцией mail()
<aron612> User233[web]: должна
<yacoov> убунту фанатик)
<aron612> aron612: 11 идет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вопрос по nagios3. В консоли date показывает правильное время ,а в nagios админке пишет что 2013 год) и естественно не мониторит хосты из за этого
<aron612> [Raiden]: спасибо. таск козырный
<[v-8]_jupiter> куда залить картинку можно?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: itmages.ru
<[v-8]_jupiter> спс
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот так nagios выделывается http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1024/h_1319467647_3188922_769cfcf9d0.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> как изменить время на правильное?
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~itmages/+archive/software
<spainal> Привет всем!
<spainal> Проблема с дровами на Нвидия и непонятки с xorg.conf не работает компиз...есть идеи?
<Civil> spainal: есть. Разберись с проблемой с дровами на nvidia, пойми xorg.conf и заставь работать компиз. Ну или опиши проблему поподробнее что ли
<AndreX> модель видюхи, откуда ставил, и ставил ли вабще
<spainal> ну щас расскажу историю с ночала!вкл комп как то утром не грузиться точнее просит залогиниться как из терминала ковырял ковырял по инету лазил 4 дня так нечего и не получилось только получилось то что на загрузке проста зависает Райден помог покапал
<spainal> ись вроде в нормальном режиме начел загружаться но Копиз не работает
<spainal> spainal@izgoi:~$ glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<spainal> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<spainal> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<spainal> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
<spainal> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<spainal> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel)
<spainal> OpenGL extensions:
<spainal> Нвидия 550 Ти
<AndreX> !paste > spainal
<ubuntuhelp> spainal, please see my private message
<spainal> сорри я тут недавно
<spainal> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Civil> spainal: ставь проприетарные драйвера
<AndreX> значит правила не читал
<Civil> и будет счастье
<spainal> не помогает! щас захожу
<Civil> spainal: дистрибутив?
<spainal> Система--Администра.---Доп драйвера там тока одна строка(после глюка и копания нестало не одной)
<Civil> версия и т.п.
<spainal> Убунта 10.10
<spainal> 32бита
<Civil> 10.10...
<AndreX> !nvidia > spainal
<ubuntuhelp> spainal, please see my private message
<Civil> пока я ищу за тебя ссылки на то как тебе поставить драйвера, подумай, как должна заработать карта, вышедшая на полгода после выхода дистрибутива?
<AndreX> !xswat > spainal
<ubuntuhelp> spainal, please see my private message
<Civil> spainal: ну или почитай что тебе накидали в приват, действительно
<aron612> как загружать образы в q4wine?
<molotok> всем добрыйй вечер
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/312041/64a802da
<Intrpt> всем привет.. кто-нибудь на юнити сидит? рылся/искал, но так и не нашёл мана как настроить глобал меню пункты? Т.е. чтобы на чистом десктопе его не было.
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: на фоурм наверное. Меню при пустом столе видимо от наутилуса. Может сюда копнуть, если есть настройки исключений.
<Intrpt>  [Raiden]: на форуме уже час сижу =) никуда не торопясь.. да, оно от наутилуса, но запретив его и в папках пропадёт (работать не смогу).. ок, буду дальше искать
<[Raiden]> не пропадет наверное, а появится в окне , как обычно )
<[Raiden]> хотя может и пропадет
<[Raiden]> на свякий случай, ест ьхавту как удалить глобал меню
<Intrpt> не, само глобал меню меня устраивает вполне.. привык. просто на чистом десктопе мешает, а так норм
<[Raiden]> плохие привычки быстро пристают ))
<AndreX> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/intellihide-added-to-unity-launcher/
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: для меня юнити лучше страшного гном3, ставить второй как-то кощунственно немного =)
<[Raiden]> я тоже так подумал и убежал на кде
<[Raiden]> Хотя, не буду лезть  в ваш выбор...
<travkin> XFCE - наше всё
<yacoov> так так
<yacoov> бывший кодер
<[Raiden]> если неактивное окно я могу хоть сразу кликать туда где у него меню. Если гдобал меню, я должен сделать окн оактивным ,потом сунуть мышку в глобал меню
<yacoov>                
<yacoov>  
<yacoov>  
<[Raiden]> кдешный вариант http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1024/h_1319474886_9828602_95116c8f2d.png
<yacoov> там тарам
<Intrpt> о, кстати про itmages.. не работает их плагин в юнити.. заметил, что не только у меня.. лекарство не нашёл..
<[Raiden]> по идее в юнити тот же наутилус. Должно работать )
<[Raiden]> отпиши автору сайта или на ппа )
<Intrpt>  [Raiden]: да, идея правильная =) но не встраивается... отписывал уже.
<[Raiden]> у тебя точно установлен itmages-nautilus-extension ?
<amarovita> Наутилусу можно запретить отрабатывать десктоп при помощи gnome-tweak-tool
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: да, точно.. и его пробовал, и юнити екстеншн
<[Raiden]> буду в юнитях\гномах проверю ) Когда правда неизвестно.
<yacoov> )
<[Raiden]> могу совет дать... Набери в терминале itmages и таб нажми и посмотри пускается или нет. Потом кликай на какую-нить картинку, свойства и там выбери эту команду как 1для открытия
<[Raiden]> и как бы будет работат ьчерез открыть как
<haZe__> Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать так, чтоб запускаемое приложение открывалось на том же десктопе на котором я его запускал? Например я переключаюсь на стол3, запускаю там прогу, пока оно грузится перехожу на стол1 и оно откÑ
<[Raiden]> haZe__: в юнити\компизе ест ьправила для окон, можно запускат ьвсегда на определенном столе.
<[Raiden]> в кде тоже
<[Raiden]> в гном-шелле ест ькривоватое расширение для того же или gdevilspie
<[Raiden]> или жди пока запустится )
<haZe__> гном убунту
<[Raiden]> этих гномов теперь...
<AndreX> 4
<[Raiden]> в гном2 \ гном3 fallback если только gdevilspie или замена вм на компиз + настройщик ccsm
<[Raiden]> если постоянные правила для окон нужны
<haZe__> да мне это в принципе для пары прог надо, которые долго грузятся. я просто новичок в линуксе...(((
<[Raiden]> просто жди, или кидай на нужный стол после запуска.
<[Raiden]> за одно почитай про preload и prelink
<haZe__> пролоад и прелинк в рамках гонома или убунты?
<[Raiden]> пофиг, это программы для линукс вообще
<[Raiden]> ускоряют запуск программ
<sovest> Доброго всем времени суток, кто поможет разобраться с такой бедой, нампадовская клавиатура работает только при  зажатой клавише шифт?
<Intrpt> кстати, заметил, что в 11.10 вентилятор стал сильнее работать, чем в 10.04 да и по ощущениям теплее воздух =) из решётки
<sovest> то же самое, ноут греится неимоверно
<haZe__> ладно, спасибо, буду копать!
<[Raiden]> про правила для окон почитай
<Intrpt> это при минимуме приложений =( (хром, пиджин, покер в вайне, дедбиф)
<[Raiden]> у меня например гимп всегда на 4 столе стартует и я знаю что он там
<Intrpt> и ещё мелкий вопрос =) радиотрей на юнити у кого-нибудь работает?
<AndreX> Intrpt: ну в ноутах встроеные видюхи и работают в основном за счёт проца, а юнити стал более требовательным чем гном и по этому проц греется сильнее
<Intrpt>  AndreX: вполне логичное объяснение.. не подумал с этой стороны о проблеме.
<[Raiden]> может не проц греется, а видеокарта
<[Raiden]> на фоурме тему создайте, может выяснится что не просто так греется, а баг какой-нить )
<sovest> греится точно не из-за нагрузки
<[Raiden]> нагрузку на видеокарту сложновато замерить....
<[Raiden]> наверное AndreX прав, ну или 50на50 )
<AndreX> всякое бывает, у некоторых и на гноме температурили ноуты
<AndreX> на2
<sovest> сейчас температура на проце - 54
<sovest> все таки повторю свой первый вопрос, почему у меня нампад работает только при зажатом шифте? кто подскажет в чем причина?
<User567[web]> hi
<Gotoxa[web]> здравствуйте. есть .rpm пакет java-virtual machine, устанавливаться самим rpm'ом не хочет в связи с кучей неудовлетворенных связей. на сайте Java выдается пакет .bin который собирается в .rpm . ничего дополнительно на сайте не требуют. help, i need somebody, help...
<AndreX> alien -v program.rpm
<Gotoxa[web]> спасибо С:
<metalero> Добрый вечер! Кто нить настраивал XBMC+HTS Tvheadend+Ubuntu+шаринг.
<metalero> может с этим кто нить помочь?
<User121[web]> Здравствуй! пытаюсь поставить убунту на бук с флешки, записал образ UltraISO. При загрузке с флешки высвечивается пара строк линукса, потом "machine check error" и бук уходит в ребут. В чем может быть проблема?
<User250[web]> товарищи, выручайте! пытаюсь установить убунту на нетбук. выдает "SYSLINUX 3.86 2010-04-01 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al" и намертво повисает. что я делаю не так?
<User121[web]> как-то все товарищи молчат..
<User250[web]> пол дня уже мучаюсь =\
<[Raiden]> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<AndreX> User121[web]: унет ботин или чтонибудь другое используй
<[Raiden]> ещё неплохо имидж по контрольной сумме проверить
<AndreX> не доверяю я созданым флешкам с помошью ультра исо всяких
<User121[web]> ок, сейчас запробую эту прогу
<User250[web]> А вобще что получше, DVD или Desktop дистр. Разница в 700 МБ меня смущает..
<User121[web]> образ 100% рабочий виртуалкой на винде работает нормально
<[Raiden]> да без разницы, на двд локализация есть и некотоырй софт типа гимпа
<[Raiden]> но это потом в любом случае доступно, если сеть есть
<User121[web]> [Raiden], может быть что убунту просто несовместима с буком? бук свежий довольно...
<User250[web]> с локализацией возникали проблемы на 11,04 =(
<[Raiden]> незнаю ,возможно
<User250[web]> одна половина интерфейса на русском.
<User250[web]> вторая на рассово-верном- английском.
<User121[web]> [Raiden]!
<User121[web]> спасибо!
<User121[web]> помогло
<User121[web]> дело в имажберне
<[Raiden]> ок
<User121[web]> очень выручил!
<User250[web]> <+User121[web]> завидую я вашей скорости...
<shenmue> pcie_aspm=force что делает эта опция ? (передается в паратметр ядра якобы для понижения потребления электроэнергии)
<baronos> ура я решил проблему русских тэгов в радиотрей))) ихаааа)
<yacoov> в банши?
<baronos> в радиотрей
<shenmue> легко
<shenmue> все в утф православном хранить надо
<yacoov> это где?
<User250[web]> UTF-8
<baronos> я бы с радостью, если бы все радио потоки в утф-8 транслировали)
<shenmue> неужто вин пыдесят один вещают?
<baronos> а банши и ритмбокс так и не показали тэги в радио правильно
<baronos> большенство в cp1251
<shenmue> русские станции?
<User250[web]> нарезал образ через Universal USB Installer, теперь в бут меню флэшка вобще исчезла >_<
<baronos> да, а вот забугорные все в utf-8
<yacoov> как решил проблему?
<shenmue> ну да. я скай фм тока слушаю
<User250[web]> чем еще посоветуете воспользоваться?
<shenmue> а сд диск ? проверенный способ десителетием
<User250[web]> нетбук) привод отсутствует
<baronos> оказалось легко в плане радиотрея, нашел статью старую про xmms, и от туда воткнул пакет librcd0 и потом дополнил строку в код радиотрея
<shenmue> десятилетием* двоешником был =(
<yacoov> оО
<AndreX> User250[web]: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<User250[web]> <AndreX>  им, родимым и записывал
<shenmue> baronos скописати что б статья не пропала либо в хауту занеси
<baronos> yacoov: а вот с ритмбоксом, банши не прокатило, щас попробую в exaile
<yacoov> ок
<AndreX> User250[web]: есчё раз запиши тока форматни её в фат
<shenmue> кинь в пм станцию. щас дидбиф проверю
<baronos> shenmue: я у себя на G+ все сохраняю потом от туда после переустановки настраиваю ОС))
<shenmue> baronos не поленись напечатать
<User250[web]> <AndreX> фат или фат32?
<AndreX> ну фат 32
<copyerfiled> скажите, вроде установлен какойто флеш плагин, но не все приложения вконтакте работают корректно, есть ли альтернативные какието флеш плагины?
<baronos> google chrome лучший плагин для Ubuntu)
<[Raiden]> напиши об этом в вконтакт
<shenmue> baronos у меня все пашет в дедбиф
<shenmue> хотя там инглишь песня щас
<shenmue> ога
<shenmue> не пашет
<baronos> а у меня пашет)
<shenmue> а мну такое не слушает
<[Raiden]> Glippy is a clipboard manager for GNOME that comes with some cool features
<[Raiden]> в кедах просто уже 10+ лет встроенный менеджен клипборда
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> р*
 * titulus_desideri приветствует собравшихся здесь убунтуводов
<aron612> [Raiden]: какой у тебя браузер?
<Sergey_IT> а *одок?
<vpol> сколько народу.
<Sergey_IT> в основном - статисты
<titulus_desideri> кто подскажет команду для запуска программы на определённый рабочий стол (ubuntu 11.04 +Unity)?
<[Raiden]> aron612: я фф пользуюсь. Может и поменял бы , если бы был юзером вконтакта и что-нить не работало. Но этого не произошло.
<[Raiden]> titulus_desideri: ccsm , там ест ьпара плагинов с правилами для окон
<aron612> фаефокс щас топовый. долго он не двигался в развитии, но в итоге обошел хром
<shenmue> ы
<shenmue> фуфлофокс старый а хром юнец. как фф мог обойти хром если второй тока стартанул?
<AndreX> titulus_desideri: http://welinux.ru/post/3233/ может это?
<titulus_desideri> [Raiden]: спасибо, но хотелось бы что-нибудь именно ввиду консольной команды
<[Raiden]> нету
<[Raiden]> хотя может я незнаю
<shenmue> может параметр запуска какой нить
<titulus_desideri> AndreX: о (: похоже у автора точно такая же проблема
<titulus_desideri> shenmue: вот я нечто подобное и ищё
<titulus_desideri> *ищу
<shenmue> параметр запуска приложения+ параметры запуска де+ параметр запуска оконного менеджера
<shenmue> хотя видел чот такое в опенбокс вроде
<[Raiden]> есть только параметры вм с правилами для окон. И всё.
<titulus_desideri> пытаюсь в компизе наковырять
<titulus_desideri> чуть что буду юзать ман что AndreX скинул
<[Raiden]> в гном традиционно нихрена таких опций нетыло. Поэтому 1 чел написал devilspie\gdevilspie
<[Raiden]> б*
<[Raiden]> в юнити оно не надо, компиз сам умет
<titulus_desideri> оо пока не забыл, ещё один вопрос
<aron612> shenmue: ты фф 10 видел?
<titulus_desideri> возможно ламерский..
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> и он меня тоже не видел
<titulus_desideri> как отучить бук уходить в спящий режим во время просмотра видео?
<shenmue> удаление фф в убунту сокращает загруузку на 2 секунды
<titulus_desideri> вовремя работы от батареи
<baronos> titulus_desideri: убери спящий режим
<titulus_desideri> сам по себе спиящий режим мне нужен
<[Raiden]> давайте я вам лучше покажу как в кде )
<baronos> хех)
<titulus_desideri> штука полезная
<shenmue> titulus_desideri у тебя нвидиа?
<titulus_desideri> нет
<titulus_desideri> от интела какая-то недовидюха
<titulus_desideri> eeepc
<shenmue> если через влц смотришь то он блочит спящий режим
<shenmue> а так тока в ксорге опции прописать надо.
<titulus_desideri> нет, смотрю через влц - он как бы блочит, но так сказать себя не жалея
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1024/h_1319484239_8306981_cb3ea0f37d.png
<titulus_desideri> бук в спящий не уходит
<titulus_desideri> а влц вместо этого тупо виснет
<titulus_desideri> сначала отключается звук
<titulus_desideri> и перестаёт реагировать на клавиши
<shenmue> всяки настройки в гуи не работают. как уходил через 5 минут в спящий так и уходит что там не меняй
<titulus_desideri> а через несколько секунд и видео останавливается
<titulus_desideri> хм... а что за опция в xorg?
<titulus_desideri> напрягает ради фильмов в винду грузить
<shenmue> http://vk.com/photo73074407_248950651 вот
<shenmue> в ту же секцию строки добавить
<aron612> а на ноуте можно сделать точку доступа вай фай для телефона?
<Nor8>  titulus_desideri: Тебе уже сказали, что нужно видео драйвер поставить?
<titulus_desideri> нет
<titulus_desideri> хм...
<Nor8>  titulus_desideri: Так поставь уже
<titulus_desideri> хм.. даже и не думал что это проблема драйвера
<titulus_desideri> ок, буду там где есть норм инет - поставлю
<Nor8> titulus_desideri: Так подумай уже )))
<titulus_desideri> но как бы нареканий на видео нету
<titulus_desideri> глубина цвета и частота кадров вроде как везде нормальные
<titulus_desideri> Nor8: а поточнее, причём здесь видеокарта?
<Nor8> titulus_desideri:За тебя подумать или сам все-же начнешь?
<titulus_desideri> Nor8: звук тоже через видеокарту проигрывается? о_О
<Nor8> titulus_desideri: Да, и запах.
<yacoov> ))
<titulus_desideri> итить... а мой ноут не пахнет... точно дрова ставить надо
<titulus_desideri> как же я сам не догадался
<yacoov> чем не пахнет?
<titulus_desideri> ну серьёзно, Nor8, как выключение звука может быть обусловлено драйвером видео
<titulus_desideri> не говоря уж про реакцию на нажатия клавишь
<shenmue> хм если все работает то не трож
<yacoov> так не удобно печатать со смартфона :(
<shenmue> а так гугол уход в спящий режим при просмотре видео
<Nor8> titulus_desideri: Ты про  то, что у тебя может быть комплексная проблема, подумал?
<yacoov> у него иксорг-интел
<titulus_desideri> Nor8: я всё равно логики не улавливаю... любая комплексная проблема в убунту решается переустановкой дров на видео? О_о
<Nor8>  titulus_desideri: Тебя из школы не выгнали еще?
<titulus_desideri> то ли лыжи не едут...
<titulus_desideri> блин Nor8 харе стебаться, я действительно не понимаю как драйвер на видео может выдавать такие фертеля
<shenmue> кстати я тож невтыкнул
<titulus_desideri> а ты вместо ответов только троллишь
<shenmue> у интелов все в куче что ле?
<yacoov> )
<aron612> [Raiden]: не нужен фф 10?
<titulus_desideri> shenmue остальные строки из той секции мне какбе ненужны?
<yacoov> я притащил попкорн)
<shenmue> там в подписи 4 строчки
<shenmue> вот их в этот раздел внизу оставить
<[Raiden]> aron612: альфы\беты не хочу + 100% какие-нить расширения отвалятся.
<titulus_desideri> там выделено пять строк options, если я всё правильно понял ты про них говорил?
<titulus_desideri> [Raiden]: +1, самая большая проблема фф, это несовместимость свестелок и перделок
<shenmue> xinerama там не в счет
<shenmue> под ней 4 строчки
<aron612> [Raiden]: не отвалятся. есть расширение add-on compatibility reporter, которая уберает проверку совместимости!
<aron612> titulus_desideri: мало ты фф юзал. в about:config  все настраивается
<shenmue> фф такой фф оО что б не разволился даже аддон есть
<yacoov> )
<titulus_desideri> aron612: неохота встревать в холивар, но всё же расширение для поддержки расширений... это сильно ^_^
<shenmue> рекурсия
<[Raiden]> aron612: Ну, я всетаки подожду ) Они и так слишком часто выходят )
<aron612> shenmue: это расширение для ленивых, кому влом лезть в эбаут конфиг
<aron612> [Raiden]: ну разница большая =)
<aron612> titulus_desideri: shenmue: если вы фф не любите, не надо его осуждать
<yacoov> и винду не трожте
<aron612> сами сидите в ос в которой надо ставить приложения для поддержки приложений - чтоб поиграть
<titulus_desideri> я юзаю ff+o+g и, к сожалению, ie6+ie7
<yacoov> )
<shenmue> не использую. вижу много минусов. но это отдельная тема вообще.
<shenmue> лана. пойду юзать о. и смотреть мультики
<titulus_desideri> shenmue: xorg как рестартануть?
<shenmue> вместе с иксами тока. ctrl fkmn ,'rcgtqc
<shenmue> либо логаут
<shenmue> ctrl alt backspase*
<titulus_desideri> ладно, всем спасибо за помощь пойду тестить результат
<shenmue> если не сработает отпишись. любопытно на интелах пашет или нет
<titulus_desideri> эх.. ctrl alt backspase не пашет, а я уж понадеялся что нашёл такое модное сочетание клавишь
<titulus_desideri> пойду по старинке - через меню
<shenmue> обычно в убунту по дефолту отключены хоткеи
<shenmue> раньше включены были. там где кнопки раскладки меняются смотри
<yacoov> там тарам
<titulus_desideri> пока перелогинивался ещё один баг вспомнил
<titulus_desideri> точнее очередной раз с ним столкнулся
<titulus_desideri> кто нибудь юзал модемы от mts|velcom|life ?
<aron612> какой?
<artus> модель модема
<aron612> зте?
<titulus_desideri> zte... эх.. пойду пороюсь скажу точнее
<aron612> на модеме снизу написано
<titulus_desideri> aron612: спасибо
<titulus_desideri> 3150 (:
<titulus_desideri> а я уж полуз usbmodeswitch искать
<aron612> а название?
<aron612> zte , huawei
<titulus_desideri> да, мой промашка: HUSWEI E150
<titulus_desideri> *А
<titulus_desideri> поидее это один из самых попсовых
<artus> ну и проблемы в чем ? )))
<AndreX> с этими мопедами лучше роутер взять к примеру дир 320 и проблем меньше
<artus> выпиливаеш вирт сидиром и забываеш как про страшный сон про usbmodeswitch
<titulus_desideri> вообщем есть у меня проблема с подключением. оно бывает после возврата из слипа не устанавливается
<artus> titulus_desideri, скрипт пинговалка с перезапуском коннекта
<titulus_desideri> решается отключением модема, и сниманием галка "управление сетью" в гаджете
<titulus_desideri> затем возрвщением всего на свои места
<ezh4> на работе хуавей 173 велкомовский валяется...точно над попробовать
<titulus_desideri> artus: поподробнее про вирт сидиром можно?
<titulus_desideri> artus: пинговалка чего угодно?
<AndreX> titulus_desideri: http://helplamer.ru/?p=2524 на гугле забанили?
<artus> titulus_desideri, http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/internet/modem-ru.html
<artus> titulus_desideri, те же яйца только в профиль
<titulus_desideri> AndreX: совсем недавно кстати банили )))
<titulus_desideri> правда на плюсе, но тожеж гугл
<aron612> у меня у самого хуавей. проблем нет.
<artus> кстати, картридер в модеме буде таковой есть можно оставлять, на коннект не слияет никак
<titulus_desideri> из статьи что по ссылке "При подключении модема к Linux системе, происходит определение прибора как CD-ROM"  у меня ничего подобного не происходит (:
<titulus_desideri> artus: нету у меня в модеме картридера
<artus> titulus_desideri, вывод dmesg покажи на http://paste.pro  при подключении )
<artus> titulus_desideri, ну это я так ) вобщем для владельцев )
<artus> и вообще, я 3 года сидел на 3g а со вчерашнего дня у меня http://www.speedtest.net/result/1552921974.png :D
<artus> каакое ж это счастье  то )
<Sergey_IT> artus, поздравляю )
<AndreX> хм а у меня 50 мб ка оптика правда если чтото качать начинаеш почти весь ресурс на эту закачку уходит
<titulus_desideri> http://paste.pro/5134157
<titulus_desideri> эх... а у меня 500 метров на месяц недо3г >_<
<titulus_desideri> artus: вон я выложил
<titulus_desideri> вывод дмесг
<artus> AndreX, дык оптика) и волшебная кнопашка форсажа которая сотку включает) правта лимит 50 гигов на сотке ) но мне и 30ки с головой ) учитывая что это мне в 200 р в месяц обходитцо )))
<stolzus> так, господа
<Sergey_IT> опять меряться начали?
<titulus_desideri> ^_^
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/xKked я выиграл вообщем
<AndreX> artus: мда везёт. а у меня иркнет корявый
<AndreX> 1600 в месяц
<stolzus> задался я тут вопросом. собственно и раньше такое случалось. но сейчас стало регулярно. дело вто вот в чём - убунта стартует с 3 раза. в предыдущие проходит граб и намертво виснет
<stolzus> в гугле ничего толкового не нашлось навскидку. поэтому спрошу - может кто сталкивался с подобным?
<artus> titulus_desideri, scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<artus> titulus_desideri, выпиливай его нафиг )
<titulus_desideri> вижу я эту строчку
<titulus_desideri> эм.. ок.
<artus> titulus_desideri, ман что я дал, там расписано как сделать через миником
<artus> gfhjkm
<titulus_desideri> листаю
<artus> хе, такс, стянул са 11.10 , ща посмотримс на нее в вбоксе то
<User124[web]> привет
<User796[web]> С помощью чего можно записать образ убунту на флэшку?
<titulus_desideri> User796[web]: в программах "Создание загрузочного диска"
<AndreX> dd
<User796[web]> universal USB installer - флэшка не показывается в бут меню. Ultra iso - зависает загрузчик
<User796[web]> <titulus_desideri> мне под виндами
<AndreX> User796[web]: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<titulus_desideri> artus: ты ж говорил что этим способо я откажусь от usbmodeswitch, а там он как раз нужон
<AndreX> пробуй этим
<User124[web]> такая беда, поудалял почти все из папки, получилось так что выполнил поиск при помощи find и rm все что старше 5 дней только вот не втой директории что надо((
<artus> titulus_desideri, ты не понял ) это костыль который как бе вырубает сдром
<User124[web]> папка эта etc
<artus> titulus_desideri, выпилиш 1н раз из модема и он у тя везде будет работать искаропки
<artus> titulus_desideri, у меня модемы без плясок на планшетнике под андроидом даж заодятцо)
<titulus_desideri> User796[web]: а usb creator который на диске убунты тебе не подходит?
<AndreX> User796[web]: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ или этим
<titulus_desideri> оке
<User796[web]> с linux live тоже не распознается
<User124[web]> что сейчас делать подскажите, я то попереносил почти все с другого сервака, подправил fstab, что еще править обязательно
<User796[web]> 11,04 ставилась. 11,10 не в какую
<AndreX> User796[web]: ну похоже проблема у тебя или в флешке или в биосе раз так
<artus> User796[web], ненуно тебе 11.10 , стремное оно какое то )
<User796[web]> <artus> вас юнити смущает?)
<artus> стремное оно какое то )
<titulus_desideri> User796[web]: у меня такая фигня тоже была. оказалось что дело в системе с которой ставишь. если есть под руками комп с нерепакнутой виндой - попробуй оттуда
<AndreX> xD
<artus> [Raiden], ты жив ?
<titulus_desideri> artus: а я и под винду себе юнити накатил
<User796[web]> <titulus_desideri> ставлю на нетбук- там ХР голая
<titulus_desideri> имхо очень удобная вещица
<artus> titulus_desideri, извращенец)
<titulus_desideri> кстати под xp она меньше глючит чем под убунту ^_^
<titulus_desideri> думаю под маками, откуда она взялась должна работать вообще идеально
<AndreX> ставте открыто коробку - не извращайте мозг
<User796[web]> unet bootin - не видно в бут меняю
<User796[web]> да что за невезенье то
<artus> эм, а куда эт они кнопочку ребута то дели
<AndreX> выключить... а там ребут)
<artus> неа, ток выключить
<ezh4> ага, разлогинься
<ezh4> там и ребут
<artus> мдя ))
<stolzus> да, эту фишку в новой убунте я тоже сразу оценил
<artus> ладно, юнити не впечатлило ниразу, как вмонстрячить шел? под рукой у кого нить ман есть  ?  )
<User796[web]> 10,04 -> 11,10 много скачивать будет при обновлении?
<artus> гига 3
<User796[web]> ._.
<artus> если не больше )
<titulus_desideri> artus что-то мне стрёмно... в мане сказано, "Вместо /dev/modem пишем /dev/ttyUSB0" а у меня и так "/dev/tty8" эт нормально?
<[Raiden]> да ты шутишь
<artus> titulus_desideri, usb 3-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<[Raiden]> хотя когда я обновлял было больше гига
<artus> titulus_desideri, ты ж смотри че у тя куда монтируетцо)
<[Raiden]> тут надо не забывать что пакеты штука сжатая
<User796[web]> странно, linux mint устанавливаться начал  нормально...
<artus> [Raiden], ты мне скажи какой волшебной командой гномшел посмотреть )
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell  , только лучше сразу ещё твикер поставить
<[Raiden]> с репа webupd8
<artus> а на предмет репа типа гуглить? )))
<sig_wall> твикер? это точно не ##windows-ru ?
<artus> sig_wall, это суровая правда жизни с приходом юнити )
<sig_wall> ужасы какие
<sig_wall> хорошо что юзаю KDE
<artus> [Raiden], как твикер то зоветцо?
<ezh4> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeTweakTool
<stolzus> ccsm
<sig_wall> U7Tweaker.exe
<stolzus> компиз что-то сетинг манагер
<titulus_desideri> artus: вот от сих "Немедленно появится окошко "Инициализируется модем"" уже не так
<titulus_desideri> хм... может попробовать...
<titulus_desideri> щавернусь
<artus> репу я добавил
<User796[web]> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool - твикер
<artus> User796[web], спс
<User796[web]> <artus>, всегда пожалуйста :3
<User796[web]> А может ну нафиг этот юнити и попробывать кубунту поставить?
<User796[web]> КДЕ ведь локализованный есть?
<artus> ато я этих новомодных веяньях с твикерами и остальным бредом как то не але )
<sig_wall> stolzus: compizconfig
<artus> нет конечно )
<AndreX> )
<stolzus> sig_wall: да, точно
<User796[web]> что значит "нет конечно"? о_О
<stolzus> User121[web]: давай к нам, на xfce
<[Raiden]> User796[web]: локализация кде есть...
<[Raiden]> но не 100%
<AndreX> а тока 10
<[Raiden]> побольше
<User796[web]> но ведь оно краааааааасивое
<AndreX> ну да и тяжеловатое)
<User796[web]> <stolzus>, а как у xfce с локализацией?
<stolzus> а фик знает
<stolzus> я на английском всегда сижу
<stolzus> мне удобнее
<stolzus> как-то раз я поставил русскую весию, и долго смеялся на консольные выводы. больше не ставлю
<ezh4> в хубунту 11.10 вроде косяков не замечаю с локализации
<User796[web]> "лучший выбор для систем с небольшой производительностью и для желающих получить максимум скорости работы. " заманчиво :3
<artus> хмм, а гш таки повеселее юнити то
<titulus_desideri> artus: я слава богам ничего не сломал
<artus> User796[web], лож и провокация )
<titulus_desideri> но ничего и не улучшил
<artus> User796[web], крыс ресурсов жрет не меньше гнома
<AndreX> stolzus: помоги сообществу, запишись в локализаторы
<User796[web]> мне бы хоть что -нибудь поставить
<sig_wall> я так понимаю, я тут один счастливый кубунтоюзер, не озадаченный нововведениями убунты 11.10? :)
<titulus_desideri> модем как и раньше пихает свой сидиром в дмесг, при это его как и раньше не видно в монтированных дисках
<artus> titulus_desideri, дмесг запускаеш, суеш модем и смотриш ввывод
<stolzus> User121[web]: как второй гном она. почти
<artus> titulus_desideri, эм, а чего ты скомандовал то модему?
<stolzus> AndreX: языком я владею только интуитивно, не айс пока что
<titulus_desideri> AT^U2DIAG=0
<artus> а ok получил в ответ?
<titulus_desideri> да
<artus> модем передергивал опосля?
<titulus_desideri> да
<titulus_desideri> и закрыл как подобоает (как в мане написано).
<AndreX> яж говорю проще с роутером)
<titulus_desideri> помоему то что в дмесге написано... не совсем верно
<artus> titulus_desideri, вывод покажи
<titulus_desideri> он не изменился
<titulus_desideri> ну сейчас перезалью
<artus> такс, а гш от 3го гнома сильно отличаетцо?
<aron612> есть альтернатива gomplayer'y и kmplaer'y на линух?
<titulus_desideri> http://paste.pro/5134160
<artus> aron612, mplayer родной для никсов )
<artus> а оберток для него на вкус и цвет
<titulus_desideri> aron612: имхо под линуксом вообще не стоит смотреть видео
<artus> titulus_desideri, Oo
<aron612> и альтернатива алкоголю и даемон тулз
<titulus_desideri> artus: именно что, вкус и цвет есть, а производительности никакой
<User796[web]> <aron612>, VLC не?
<artus> titulus_desideri, O_O , чечече ???
<aron612> User796[web]: ды и так на нем. дело в управлении. не так гибко настраивается.
<artus> titulus_desideri, фуллхд с потоком в 25 метров кушают 10% ядра
<aron612> User796[web]: по средней развернуть не настроить д
<titulus_desideri> тотже попсовый smplayer с хд нуникак работать не умеет, в то время когда запуск из консоли просто мплеером того же хд файла - всё работает отлично
<User796[web]> <aron612>, :D
<artus> titulus_desideri, так и скажи что не умееш видео готовить)
<artus> titulus_desideri, эмм, у меня играет смплеет ) и влц
<aron612> titulus_desideri: почему? вполне все смотрится. ты не убрал автовыкл?
<artus> а тотем я проигрывателем не считаю )
<titulus_desideri> автовыкл?
<aron612> User796[web]: был бы он настолько же гибкий... просто часто смотрю фидьмы далеко от копма и в руках тока мышь
<titulus_desideri> artus: не умею
<AndreX> aron612: acetoneiso или mount -o loop
<Intrpt> titulus_desideri: спокойно смотрю в смплеере HD весом 80метров.. что неправильно?
<titulus_desideri> видимо мои кривые руки и на плеер влияют
<artus> titulus_desideri, скорее драйвера на видео)
<titulus_desideri> так sm просто надстройка над m которая исходя из моего опыта привносит красявости и тормоза
<Intrpt> titulus_desideri: драйвера + возможно поможе поставить в настройках число потоков декодирования (или как там по русски) по числу ядер проца
<User796[web]> крыс скачался, о результатах буду матерится чуть позднее.
<aron612> AndreX: спс
<artus> хм, я как то в настройки плееров вообще ниразу не лез) все дефолтно из реп проигрывают все просто замечательно )
<titulus_desideri> я зарёкся использовать убунту на пк, так что смотреть хд мне уже и не надо
<titulus_desideri> нетбук хд не тянет
<aron612> titulus_desideri: 0_0 если не тянет видео, как тогда тянет убунту???
<titulus_desideri> artus: возможно при очень мощном железе да
<titulus_desideri> aron612: о_О
<User796[web]> <aron612> Фулл ХД требовательно к видеокарте
<aron612> не все же фильмы фул хд. с вк норм качается и 360
<titulus_desideri> aron612: буржуй
<artus> titulus_desideri, e6500 камень и 8600gts, как бе не самое то и мощное железо то ) а карточка вообще первая которая научилась vdpau понимать
<yacoov> кто?
<artus> так что у тебя просто что то не сложилось )
<titulus_desideri> artus: 8600gts очень даже неслабая видео
<titulus_desideri> у меня 8400 gt (:
<titulus_desideri> yacoov: aron612
<artus> titulus_desideri, ну в принципе мне хватало пока ее на все игрушки до которых дотягивался)
<titulus_desideri> он фильмы в хд с вк смотрит
<User796[web]> хубунту тоже зависла на "syslinux 3.86 2010-04-01 EBIOS Copyright... "
<yacoov> :)
<User796[web]> в чем проблема может быть?
<titulus_desideri> artus: мой 8400 только напичканая проприетарными кодеками справляется с хд, и не всяких хд кстати
<titulus_desideri> под виндой
<titulus_desideri> под линухой практически не с одним
<AndreX> User796[web]: обнови биос смени флешку
<AndreX> )
<titulus_desideri> а под линухой через sm так вообще не с одним
<User796[web]> другую флэшку в час ночи не найти(
<AndreX> тогда спи
<aron612> titulus_desideri: че эт я буржуй?
<titulus_desideri> aron612: эт я завидую...
<titulus_desideri> фильмы в хд с вк смотреть
<yacoov> я буржуй
<titulus_desideri> ну и ешьте свои ананасы
<titulus_desideri> и рябчиками закусывайте
<aron612> я не про хд. я вк можно в 360 качестве скачать. твой комп вполне потянет
<titulus_desideri> а мы бедные студенты будем дальше на 3г перебиваться
<titulus_desideri> и сидеть через оперу плюя с высокой колокольни на все другие браузеры, потому что в ней есть кеширование и отключение изображений
<aron612> у меня у самого 3г. с вк фильм в полтора часа мп4 весит 200мб
<titulus_desideri> aron612: качать фильмы с нета - буржуйство
<aron612> titulus_desideri: в фоксе тоже =)))
<yacoov> проверь мой айпи
<aron612> titulus_desideri: ты их покупаешь 0_0
<titulus_desideri> aron612: в фоксе - через жопу
<titulus_desideri> а в опере одним кликом, при этом можно подгружать отдельные изображения, и в том числе подгружатть закешированные изображения
<stolzus> варнинг. война бровзеров
<aron612> titulus_desideri: в фоксе все ровно, не зарекайся, и кеш норм робит
<titulus_desideri> aron612: я их из сетки качаю
<aron612> stolzus: а ты небось милитарист - на хроме)
<stolzus> ага
<aron612> titulus_desideri: хы. через 3г???
<titulus_desideri> aron612: кто-нибудь скачает, или от друзей принесёт, выложит в сетке. и мы все смотрим
<aron612> stolzus: =))
<titulus_desideri> ^_^
<stolzus> на хроме. но оперу я тоже люблю :) я на винде только в опере сидел
<titulus_desideri> правда сейчас я к этой сети раз в несколько недель подхожу, когда в общаге бываю
<aron612> stolzus: я перестал на опере сидеть как вышел хром. он быстрее грузился чем опера в 2 раза с моим инетом
<titulus_desideri> aron612: хром нынче незаменимая штука, и в будущем будет ещё незаменимее
<User796[web]> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR-3YvyamUukx41K0KiDoVwOSEuIsVM8oWlqMUIn8ea2NXFp9pL божественно ^^
<titulus_desideri> ибо в нём все гуглофишки пашут как надо
<aron612> titulus_desideri: что за гуглофишки?
<titulus_desideri> ну интерфесы гуглосервисов
<titulus_desideri> плюса например
<aron612> ахаха
<titulus_desideri> гугл официально не поддерживает оперу
<aron612> а типа в фф не робит это?
<titulus_desideri> и неофициально (имхо) затачивает свой интерфейс под свой хром
<aron612> это хром точат под интерфейс
<stolzus> aron612: я тоже из практических соображений. хром пошустрее.
<titulus_desideri> фф неплохо справляется, но когда используешь несколько вебсервисов компании которая выпускает свой браузер, имеет смысл использовать их браузер
<aron612> stolzus: поюзаешь фф 10 и поймешь почему я за него горой)
<aron612> titulus_desideri: сам понял что сказал?
<titulus_desideri> тем более хром не сильно уступает фф в поддержке последних стандартов, а кое где и перегоняет
<stolzus> а я не знаю какой в xubuntu по-умолчанию стоял. но он тормозил жуть
<titulus_desideri> aron612: понял... могу по другому вырозить
<aron612> stolzus: понял) какая в хубунту рабочая среда стояла?
<aron612> titulus_desideri: вырази
<stolzus> ну я сначала ubuntu попробовал, в надежде что юнити2д сделали тортом. а потом обратно на xfce
<aron612> понял
<titulus_desideri> я стараюсь использовать связку фронтенда и бекенда какого либо продукта от одних производителей а не от разных
<aron612> а я поставил убунту, поставил прог и все настроил и было впадлу переставлять кубунту, тупо поставил кде)))
<yacoov> гном 3.2 наше будущее
<[Raiden]> если бы хром ещё и ифейс имел несколько другой, уж больнь много элементов спрятали + если не включать оформление вм, то не вписывается, а если включить, то часто выглядит по уродски.
<aron612> yacoov: гном 3.2 крив
<stolzus> не, я против фф ничего не имею, если что. я на нём сидел даже. но хром мне кажется легче и шустрее. притом для ноута (размер экрана небольшой всё же) он компактней смотрится как-то :)
<titulus_desideri> stolzus: +1 про компактность
<titulus_desideri> для нетбуков это ещё критичнее
<titulus_desideri> по этому кстати юнити и использую
<aron612> aron612: ну и хром сделали на среднестатистического юзера, которому кроме кнопки назад и строки адреса ниче не нужно. которые и настроек никогда не видели
<[Raiden]> кмпактность не есть плюс. Компактность - это компромис, когда места нет, а когда оно есть - это недостаток.
<aron612> titulus_desideri: не тормозит юнити?
<aron612> [Raiden]: +
<titulus_desideri> aron612: нет
<aron612> titulus_desideri: завидую
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/312281/3db9165b чем ff то не компактный?
<stolzus> aron612: ты прям обидел меня :) с настройками :) ибо я сам за настраиваемость, но вот именно хром меня очень устраивает :)
<stolzus> artus: не скрыт хедер окна
<stolzus> artus: и как ты используешь поиск? неужели сначала идёшь в гугл, а потом там вбиваешь запрос?
<aron612> stolzus: сравни настройки хрома и фф
<stolzus> артус то гуглоплюсер
<artus> stolzus, да) мне так проще ) ибо все эти поисковики в браузерах зло ) я и так и так иду в гугл чесли что ) а там уже по обстоятельствам )
<titulus_desideri> насчёт компактности, я молю всех богов, что бы создатели какого-либо браузера, наконец додумались взять пример с *барабанная дробь* с ie6-го
<aron612> stolzus: в хроме их нет буквально. зато пассы сохраненные показывает))) удобно знать чужие пасы от вк)
<stolzus> закруглить тебя, срочно :)
<artus> stolzus, кругли)
<stolzus> а я стираю пассы :)
<stolzus> эвридэй почти. я параноик :3
<titulus_desideri> у него есть одно уникальная фича которая заметна только в полноэкранном режиме - скрываение адрессной строки, которая наезжает при необходимостии не сдввигая весь сайт
<User796[web]> Что есть хорошего в этом гуглоплюсе?
<artus> stolzus, зачем тогда запоминаеш их? )
<stolzus> artus: привычка :))
<titulus_desideri> User796[web]: сергей брин и отсутствие девушек
<titulus_desideri> во всяком случае отсутствие тп и гламурных кис
<artus> User796[web], ничего, и не ходите туда) назечем превращать в очередное уг социалочку)
<artus> User796[web], а так у них есть витеоконфа и печеньки)
<aron612> stolzus: хыы)))
<yacoov> хаха)
<artus> *фидео
<artus> **видео !!!
<stolzus> User121[web]: отсутствие ванильки и дискасы по интересам. притом там нет тех, кого мне не надо, есть Торвальдс и другие кодеры. и Саша Грей :)
<artus> @voice dmay
<dmay> artus: ты няшечка :3
<titulus_desideri> про Сашу, +1
<sig_wall> artus: ну ты понял
<artus> :D
<titulus_desideri> кстати aron612, защитник фф, как оправдаешь отсутствие экспресс панели оперовской в фф?
<aron612> titulus_desideri: какой панели? что слева?
<titulus_desideri> нет
<dmay> titulus_desideri: эта фишечка есть и в 9ке и даже в обеих 10ках )
<sig_wall> titulus_desideri: наличием соответствующего расширения для желающих её заполучить?
<aron612> titulus_desideri: а какой?
<titulus_desideri> когда новую страницу открываешь
<aron612> titulus_desideri: у меня есть круче)
<titulus_desideri> sig_wall: несколько из топовых опробовал - все сделаны на флеше
<aron612> показать что у меня?
<titulus_desideri> а потому на открытие требуют хотябы пол секунды - секунду
<titulus_desideri> а это ужасно раздражает
<artus> так, кито из вас илья, поднимите руку)
<titulus_desideri> aron612: и что же*
<titulus_desideri> ?
<yacoov> или я?
<artus> а, штольц)
<yacoov> что за штольц?
<stolzus> так. я прикола не понял только. artus, это http://tinyurl.com/65l6ysc скай аву поменял?
<stolzus> yacoov: это я
<stolzus> и даже не буду спрашивать, как вы ник до этого мой произносили :)
<yacoov> ок
<artus> stolzus, sto[TAB] же )
<aron612> titulus_desideri: в твоем хваленом хроме так можно?
<aron612> http://susepaste.org/62777451
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> это ff?
<aron612> да
<aron612> тема от хрома)
<aron612> titulus_desideri: хочешь сказать он не компактен?
<aron612> http://susepaste.org/65072815
<aron612> и в хроме если нажать средней кн мыши на пустое место рядом с вкладками - создает новую и последняя вкладка не закрывается если закрывать через контрл w
<stolzus> это лукавство :) использовать тему конкурента, чтобы говорить о компактности :)
<aron612> у меня обычно стоит другая
<aron612> я поставил специально для titulus_desideri:
<dmay> фф, закошеный под хром
<aron612> если прогнать по тестам фф 10 и хром 14 - фф быстрее гораздо
<dmay> это как линукс с темой из ХП
<dmay> это как фотошоп под вайном
<aron612> dmay: сказал же - специально для пользователя titulus_desideri:  поставил
<dmay> это.. это.....
<artus> это как дмай на канале убунты)
<aron612> что то он притих. кажется он фф ставить пошел)
<dmay> artus: подколол, зараза, подколол ^___^
<artus> ^_^
<dmay> так о чем это я
<dmay> кто из вас, негодяи, оперу защищает?
<aron612> эээ
<aron612> ты давай будешь оперу защищать)
<aron612> таких еще не было
<yacoov> дмай за что тебя не любят?
<dmay> aron612: я тя проклину за такое предложение :/
<aron612> =)))))))))))))
<artus> yacoov, да все его любят то)
<dmay> yacoov: как всех - за правду
<sig_wall> artus: дай войс, пожаааалуйста
<stolzus> да, шутка про дмэй и канал - в точку :)
<yacoov> :)
<sig_wall> artus: я даже нарушить что-нибудь могу ради этого.
<artus> sig_wall, последний дмаю отдал)
<sig_wall> dmay: :E
<aron612> biggrin
<yacoov> дмай счастливчег)
<dmay> sig_wall: прогони одного из вебчеков )
<sig_wall> а, точно
<artus> dmay, а ты своим поделись)
<dmay> artus: бю
<sig_wal1> ня
<AndreX> чё ня то
<AndreX> !v > sig_wal1
<ubuntuhelp> sig_wal1, please see my private message
<sig_wall> AndreX: я в курсе
<sig_wall> AndreX: но раньше мне войс давали, а теперь нет. с тех пор, как однажды его попросил :)
<AndreX> ну значит надо попросить чтоб меня забанили, раз на то пошло))
<sig_wall> я думаю это реально осуществить
<yacoov> мне спать пора а я тут с вами
<AndreX> sig_wall: я один раз просил, войс дали)
<yacoov> ладно
<yacoov> всем гуте нахт
<yacoov> пока
<artus> @voice sig_wall на, только не плач)
<AndreX> 0_0
<sig_wall> artus: s/$/ь/
<yacoov> и мне
<AndreX> yacoov: иди спи уже
<artus> sig_wall, виш) не дает)
<yacoov> :)
<yacoov> пка
<AndreX> ну так он у него есть уже
<sig_wall> artus: ты не умеешь просто
<artus> да куда уж мне )
<AndreX> лан всем пока
<aron612> бб
<User160[web]> Ура! Сумел таки запустить установку.
<artus> вот жеш проблемы то у людей )
<User160[web]> пол дня и пол ночи мучал иванушка своей нетбук...
<aron612> http://susepaste.org/40936509 кто там про оперу говорил?
<stolzus> так. а ни у кого больше убунта не включается с первого раза?
<stolzus> а то что-то мой вопрос так проигнорили
<aron612> stolzus: таким попросом в тупик поставил
<aron612> у меня с первого раза
<Intrpt> =))
<Aiveri> Всем ночи
<Aiveri> кто нить может подсказать как в пси русский язык поставить7
<stolzus> дык там выбор есть
<stolzus> языка
<Aiveri> что-то я его не нашел
<stolzus> options -> Application
<stolzus> а, стой
<stolzus> пси или пси+?
<Aiveri> пси 0,14
<stolzus> нафик, ставь пси+
<aron612> Aiveri: бб
<aron612> кто нить еще что нить против фф имеет?
<stolzus> его наши, русские пилят
<User160[web]> <aron612> у тебя ведь КДЕ стоит?
<Aiveri> переставляю щас поглядим чего там наши русские напилили
<Aiveri> все норм, доставил пакет psi-translations
<User010[web]> моя убунту10 перестала грузиться, под рукой нет болванки, скачал убунту11 и записал на флешку. ноут с нее не хочет грузится. заставить не умею =( помогите, кому не лень
<Aiveri> что пишет?
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<Vladislaw> помогите народ
<Vladislaw> есть что-то для конвертирования pdf в изображение?
<artus> были какие то скрипты
<User010[web]> mount: mounting/dev/disk/by-uuid/... ...on/root failed: Invalid argument
<stolzus> fstab правь
<User010[web]> это как?
<Aiveri> vi /etc/fstab
<Aiveri> вот так
<Vladislaw> pdf2svg нашел,сейчас попробую
<stolzus> я бы метку задал в gparted для раздела. и его вписал в /etc/fstab
<stolzus> но gparted нет у тебя наверное. поэтому просто впиши нужный uuid
<User010[web]> имею доступ к меню grub и только... кажись
<stolzus> дык сделай проще, зайди с лайв цд
<Aiveri> c флешки загрузись примонтируй диск и исправь
<User010[web]> не грузится он у мну почему-то с флешки =(
<User010[web]> и в биосе не смог найти, чтоб с флешки грузился
<stolzus> а ставил как? с сд?
<User010[web]> да
<User010[web]> но сд потерял давно
<User010[web]> сам ща на работе, ни дисков пустых, нифига нет
<User010[web]> флешка только двухгиговая и все...
<stolzus> ох ё, как трудно жить то
<User010[web]> таким чайникам как я - точно
<User010[web]> сейчас открыт GNU Grub
<stolzus> да я тоже не гуру. я просто решаю задачи тупо в лоб :) ставлю с диска, в консоль лезу по минимуму, и прочее
<stolzus> попробуй поискать как тебе с флехи загрузиться
<Aiveri{afk}> у тебя в буке включено usb storage?
<Aiveri{afk}> если нет то включи
<Aiveri{afk}> затем выбирай в жестких дисках флешку
<User010[web]> я в биосе вообще все включил
<stolzus> дык так не только включить, там first boot надо выбрать
<Aiveri{afk}> рой в биосе должно быть загрузиться с флеш
<Aiveri{afk}> что за бук к стати7
<User010[web]> есть Add New Boot Option
<User010[web]> asus k52f
<stolzus> а у меня f5rl
<stolzus> (померялись ноутбуками)
<Aiveri{afk}> короче судя по гуглу у тебя бук поддерживает меню загрузки нажимай во время пост диагностики f8 и выбирай там свою флешку
<User010[web]> а че ими меряться? железяка
<Aiveri{afk}> она либо должна по названию там определиться либо как ремовейбл устройство короче
<Aiveri{afk}> выбирай ее а там дальше бук с нее загрузится
<User010[web]> не видит он ее =(
<User010[web]> есть вариант убунту в рекаверимод запустить, но он не прокатывал
<Aiveri{afk}> значит либо у тебя не включена подержка usb storage либо я хз
<User010[web]> ща еще попробую
<User010[web]> Legacy USB support enabled
<User010[web]> кто такой asus fancystart?
<User010[web]> а, не, мимовая тема
<User010[web]> картинку при загрузке выбирать
<Aiveri{afk}> asus fancystart? мимовая
<User010[web]> угу
<User010[web]> к делу не относится
<Aiveri{afk}> в общем должна флешка определяться, она у тебя с индикатором (т.е. светится когда подключена к ноуту)?
<User010[web]> ataą: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<Aiveri{afk}> в общем рой биос
<Aiveri{afk}> либо ищи диск
<Aiveri{afk}> пошел я спать, у меня уже почти пол пятого утра
<User010[web]> завтра разберусь короче
<User010[web]> напишу диск и все будет
<User010[web]> как проверить сейчас, жив ли хард?
<User010[web]> exit
<User632[web]> $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] отображает : ::1 как быть?
<User632[web]> $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] отображает : ::1 как быть?
<stolzus> спроси ещё разок, не все видели, наверное
<aron612> де в убунту шрифты хранятся?
<stolzus> /usr/share/fonts я думаю
<sharikoff> User632[web]: а что ты хочешь чтоб отображало?
<aron612> спс. ща ляну
<stolzus> User632[web]: php чтоль?
<aron612> блин
<aron612> а как шрифт поставить на всю систему?
<aron612> я хочу segoe ui от винды поставить, а то в браузерах хреново и непривычно странички отображаюся
<[Raiden]> в кедах по клику на шрифт, по другому , скорее всего надо кинуть в /usr/share/fonts куда-нить и потом fc-cache -f
<stolzus> да во всех de настраивается через гуй
<stolzus> в Appearence
<[Raiden]> и везде с выбором глобально ини нет?
<[Raiden]> хотя может быть
<[Raiden]> или
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/d/f/9/b/d/254f9f9f28ca84a3156b28e1806.jpg
<Intrpt> в юнити не настраивается через стандартный гуй
<stolzus> чёткий кошак
<stolzus> в юнити мб, я там не дошёл до настройки шрифтов
<User632[web]> $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] отображает : ::1 как быть?
<sharikoff> User632[web]: а что ты хочешь чтоб отображало?
<artus> sharikoff, q
<stolzus> забаньте его этого юзера, не умеющего задавать вопросы, и не видящего ответы на реплики
<User632[web]> мой локальный ip
<sharikoff> он и отображает
<artus> !q | User632[web]
<sharikoff> ipv6
<ubuntuhelp> User632[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sharikoff> localhost
<User632[web]> почему отображает 1
<[Raiden]> с заголовком баг http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1025/h_1319496591_6595063_98cf4a6037.png
<User632[web]> должноже 127.0.0.1
<sharikoff> ipv6
<User632[web]> он вроде отключен у меня
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> он прописан в хостс
<User632[web]> полный путь можно?
<sharikoff>  /etc/hosts
<User632[web]> нашел
<sharikoff> маладетс
<User632[web]> я сам могу айпи прописать какое хочу7
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> по образцу
<sharikoff> как там
<sharikoff> тока про локалхост незабудь
<User632[web]> а я весь день гуглю, думаю почему у всех работает а у меня нет
<sharikoff> а ндо мозгом шевельнуть разок и все =)
<User632[web]> ну я в убунту новечок, так что надо еще наростить мозг=)
<Intrpt> User632[web]: нарОстить от слова "нарост"? =))
<Intrpt> сорри за флуд, не сдержался..
<[Raiden]> рост\раст сложно запомнить
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: да.. и как это я ещё не стал граммар-наци? =) С этими постоянными интернетами.
<Intrpt> а по существу.. на 11.10 ядро 3.0.7 можно спокойно ставить?
<[Raiden]> можно
<Intrpt> из ппа кернела которое? ок, тогда попробую
<[Raiden]> оттуда тоже можно, но лучше только те что  -oneiric
<Intrpt> надеюсь, алсу потом не надо будет пересобирать.. хотя уже по памяти почти могу с этими проблемами
<Intrpt> всё таки синхронизация закладок-расширений-настроек великая вещь в браузере
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: ты мне как-то линк давал один.. можешь повторить?
<[Raiden]> а что там было
<Intrpt> сборка пакетов.. хорошая инфо
<Intrpt> не тупо ман, а общие принципы
<[Raiden]> gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: да, оно.. спасибо.
<[Raiden]> наверное есть и другие статьи
<Intrpt> а другие линки на норм сайты есть? а то в интернете замучаюсь мусор фильтровать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> линуксы.рф
<Intrpt> на досуге почитать про организацию ядра, например и т.д. =) общеобразовательная литература по линуксам всяким разным.
<Intrpt> оО оригинально, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> про ядра вбей в гугл: сборка ядра ubuntu way , а потом что угодно
<[Raiden]> ...читай
<Intrpt> да нет, не конкретно ядра.. просто решил после периодики 3-х летней всё же остановиться на *unix, а потому надо бы и почитать..
<[Raiden]> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-linux-kernel/
<stolzus> [Raiden]: это ff без префикса http:// ссылки даёт?
<stolzus> я про предыдущую, если что
<[Raiden]> предыдущая руками набрана
<Intrpt>  [Raiden]: о, круто.. это уже интересно. В букмарки сразу.
<stolzus> я тоже забил
<[Raiden]> а.. про деб, да , фф из истории ввода
<Intrpt> кстати (или нет), какую читалку предпочитаете?
<[Raiden]> из того что видел только fbreader понравился более\менее. Н очитаю в ice book reader под вайном 99% книг
<[Raiden]> у меня там в базе 700+ книг )
<Intrpt> вот тоже, наверное, будет ICE book в вайне.. должен нормально работать, судя по всему..
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1025/h_1319498821_2171881_02e0c81f13.png
 * artus стянет ща библиотеку либрусека и станет счаслив
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> вот только интересно, оно позволит експортнуть книжки , или руками их там потом выискивать
<Intrpt> если фбридер бьёт на два листа, то тогда ок.. =) для меня это важнее.. библиотеку пока не накопил
<[Raiden]> вроде нет.
<[Raiden]> на 2 листа мне кажется лишнее, читаешь ведь один
<[Raiden]> лучвше рядом плейер повесить или чат :)
<Intrpt> у меня радиотрей в 99% играет, чат только этот и то скорее для того, чтобы читать ответы на вопросы других.. =) мне 2 листа привычнее и приятнее для глаза.
<Intrpt> ладн, всем удачи.. а то жена уже пилит. ;)
<lordaeron> удачи
<dmay> ололошенькилоло! а у нас же 11.11 скайрим выходит!
<dmay> чего мне никто не напомнил?
<dmay> предзаказ 60усд
<dmay> стима нет (
<lordaeron> в смысле? когда?
<dmay> 11.11.11
<lordaeron> эээ
<lordaeron> как конец света рассчитали
<dmay> http://www.elderscrolls.com/skyrim/
<dmay> ну дык модная дата, ещё одна такая осталась, а потом опять 88 лет ждать )
<lordaeron> теперь понятно чего она год выходила
<lordaeron> в смысле после аннонсов
<dmay> сволаще, есть он в стиме, только не для нас, видимо (
<lordaeron> ты через какой клиент ирк юзаешь?
<dmay> Languages: English, French, German, Italian, Japanese, Spanish
<dmay> да ну как буд то кто-то русефекации ждёт
<dmay> lordaeron: quassel, который для домохозяек
<lordaeron> biggrin
<lordaeron> а ты в игрульки играешься на линухе?
<dmay> нет :3
<lordaeron> че так?
<dmay> да есть проблемы )
<lordaeron> которые?
<lordaeron> бля 0_0 4 утра
<dmay> стим, зараза, прознал что я из россии
<dmay> как его переубедить?
<lordaeron> что за стим? контровый?
<dmay> http://store.steampowered.com/
<lordaeron> а нафиг тебе стим?
<lordaeron> и без стима же жить можно)
<lordaeron> прям родной шрифт) поставил segor ui
<lordaeron> segoe*
<dmay> ну так и без электричества жить можно. но с ним как то удобнее )
<dmay> segoe? родной? ололо трололо :3
<lordaeron> стим для чего тебе? сколько я играю - в жизни стим не юзал
<lordaeron> я с семерки то пришол
<lordaeron> неделю тока на линухе
<dmay> игры палпалкой покупать же. потом ставить просто введя логин-пароль
<dmay> обливион 300р, моровинд - 500 лол
<dmay> классика всегда в цене
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-25
<dmay> > If you purchased a regionally restricted game and you do not live in that designated region, you must contact the seller for a refund.
<lordaeron> а ты давно на линухе?
<dmay> неновесте кусок
<dmay> ну как тебе сказать...
<dmay> лет 5-6 где-то
<dmay> :3
<lordaeron> фига се
<lordaeron> суров ты
<lordaeron> скок те лет?
<dmay> сволаще, даже для х-ящика предзаказ даже в лайве доступен ведь
<dmay> многа мне, многа. я стар. я очень стар. я супер-стар.
<lordaeron> ды серьезно
<lordaeron> 20+?
<dmay> ++
<lordaeron> 40+?
<dmay> угадай число?
<dmay> тебе эт зачем?
<lordaeron> ды интересно сколько линуксоидам лет
<lordaeron> просто вот человек лет 16 не пойдет на линукс
<dmay> то школоло вопит что их по возрастному признаку притесняют, то все наперебой про возраст спрашивают
<lordaeron> поиграться хочется, и привыкли все к винде
<dmay> 16? дык самое то же, перед поцонами то попонтоваца
<lordaeron> ну понтуюца дня 3)
<lordaeron> 3 это предел
<dmay> плин, хоть х-ящик таки покупай...
<lordaeron> я думал купить)
<dmay> но к нему телевизор надо XD
<lordaeron> 2 ящика купи
<lordaeron> =)))
<lordaeron> а вообще через плей он линух можно запустить виндовые игры крякнутые
<dmay> а, не, в лайве напрямую не предлагают, тоже через всяких амазонов с гемстопами
<dmay> кряк есть зло
<lordaeron> нууууу
<lordaeron> линух тоже
<dmay> дадададада
<lordaeron> кстати. не знаешь чего может юнити тормозить?
<dmay> и не надо успокаивать свою совесть всякими "денег нет, игра того не стоит итп"
<dmay> а) из-за видеодров, б)из-за того что сырая и недопиленая поделка
<lordaeron> надо говорить себе "нах мне эта игра? чтоб неделю ее ставить и выкинуть?"
<dmay> первое вероятней
<lordaeron> второе вероятней
<lordaeron> было бы из за дров - кде тож так бы лагал
<lordaeron> а кде стабилен послушен
<lordaeron> вот юнити, зараза, подвела
<dmay> бю. вот за геолок я таки уйду со стима на лайв в конце концов :/
<lordaeron> эх
<lordaeron> а я вот не могу разобраться пока с плей он линукс
<dmay> юнити это лучшее, что случилось с линуксами за последние пять лет
<dmay> даже учитывая её недопиленость
<lordaeron> ды как посмотреть
<lordaeron> во во
<lordaeron> кде с плазмоидами как бы не уступает
<dmay> кеды как были пригламуреной 95ой виндой, так и остались
<dmay> только теперь с полупрозрачностью
<lordaeron> о. а как стать суперпользователем?
<lordaeron> aron@horsepower:~/Документы$ shutdown -h 4:03shutdown: Необходимо быть суперпользователем
<dmay> a) sudo
<lordaeron> хы
<dmay> !faq > lordaeron
<ubuntuhelp> lordaeron, please see my private message
<dmay> эт б)
<[Raiden]> я бы мог оспорить. Про кеды. Тут есть масса элементов которых нет в вин 9х, хп, вин7 , гном2\3
<dmay> ах да, я ж забыл, в лайве же нет геолока только потому что его за пределами штатов нет >.<
<lordaeron> о. привет)
<aron612> хД
<dmay> [Raiden]: вы, батенька, так и не осознали глубинной разницы, сути нового подхода
<[Raiden]> кде лучшее что был ос линукс все 15 лет :)
<aron612> чего не спишь?
<[Raiden]> я?
<[Raiden]> Не спится
<aron612> ага
<aron612> =)
<dmay> ололошенькилоло! в мелкософте наконец прознали про пайпалку!
<dmay> всего то в 2011 году
<aron612> это что?
<dmay> paypal
<dmay> эт я что-ж, смогу, наконец, как белый человек покупать аппы для вп7?
<aron612> о
<aron612> сработало)
<aron612> через 4 мин вырубится комп
<aron612> кстати. а он не предупредит ?
<dmay> судо шатдауном чтоль?
<aron612> dmay: у тебя какой браузер?
<dmay> тебя какой из 4х интересует?
<dmay> хотя, емнип, и опера даже где-то была
<aron612> dmay: ага
<aron612> =)
<aron612> понял
<aron612> ладно. доброй ночи или утра, у кого что)
<dmay> чего у нас там нынче есть модного послушать?
<[Raiden]> space
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нвое не бывает, ещё  и 50 лет не прошло
<[Raiden]> новее
<dmay> а, плин, а в зюн они палку не прикрутили
<dmay> пичалька
<sharikoff> dmay: z e;t gjntcnbk
<sharikoff> ya uje potestil
<sharikoff> =)
<academ> Всем привет
<academ> Народ, подскажите чем в Убунте открыть .TIB образ ?
<academ> есть кто ?
<[Raiden]> academ: либ ов виртуалке с виндой , либо поиск трю имиджа под линукс
<academ> [Raiden] вот где бы такой найти
<[Raiden]> http://www.acronis.ru/enterprise/products/ATISLin/
<[Raiden]> если деньги есть :)
<[Raiden]> и руки. Оно может требовать определенного ядра и т.д.
<academ> мля, там только регистрация мозг вынесет
<academ> скачалось TrueImageServerEcho_d_ru.i686 и чего с ним делать то ?
<academ> Пытаюсь скопировать .vhd шести гиговый, и почемуто выдает ошибку после 173 метров, что может быть ?
<academ> Может кто знает как в Юнити этом посмотреть что запускает этот ярлык ?
<academ> Я так понимаю что с приходом Юните, Убунте пришел кабздец ?
<novns> не совсем, но устои пошутнулись
<novns> *пошатнулись
<novns> в старые времена убунта была дистрибьютивом по умолчанию
<academ> Да как с ней работать, я даже свойства ярлыка посмотреть не могу
<novns> никак
<novns> ставьте xubuntu
<novns> или kubuntu
<novns> или вообще другой дистрибьютив
<academ> Дебиан не поддерживает видюху на процессоре г620, вот и пришлось Убунту установить
<novns> мне всё равно
<novns> скончался Джон Маккарти
<novns> что-то они часто
<aron612> всем привет
<Valaam1986> всем ку!
<aron612> aron612: даров
<Valaam1986> извините за глупый вопрос, но есть такое дело, какая лучше среда для работы с языком Perl в Ubuntu
<novns> Valaam1986, зачем именно перл?
<novns> сейчас не лихие 90-е же
<novns> тогда перл был единственным вменяемым языком на все случаи жизни
<Valaam1986> <novns> тогда какой лучше язык для скриптов?
<novns> питон, разумеется
<Valaam1986> спс огромное, но тогда для него какая лучше среда?
<novns> http://wiki.python.org/moin/IntegratedDevelopmentEnvironments
<novns> вот список, но это всё бессмысленно
<Valaam1986> gjxtve&
<Valaam1986> почему?
<novns> достаточно редактора с расцветкой
<novns> http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonEditors
<novns> стандартный gedit вполне работает
<aron612> =)
<aron612> кстати, а паскаль есть для линуха?
<novns> есть
<aron612> как называется?
<aron612> а то по учебе надо
<novns> fpc самый популярный
<novns> там даже нечто вроде дельфей есть, не помню названия
<aron612> ды по учебе нужен паскаль
<novns> для скучной офисной работы на галерах
<aron612> че то в муоне нет фпк
<novns> где нет?
<aron612> ну в центре программ
<novns> тщательнее надо искать
<aron612> и управлении пакетами
<novns> free pascal
<aron612> есть fp-units fp-docs...
<novns> там как угодно можетназываться
<aron612> очень много
<novns> *может называться
<novns> ищите сами, мне лень
<baronos> есть еще гугл и лаунчпад для поиска
<aron612> =) понимаю
<aron612> ставлю штук 20 пакетов фп
<aron612> и мучиться с репозиториями?
<aron612> я уже ставлю)(
<novns> мне всё равно
<KimSon> привет
<KimSon> есть кто живой?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<KimSon> После обновления на версию 11 при запуске Calc все зависает =(
<KimSon> значки выглядят все как неизвестные файлы
<baronos> переустановить его прпробуй
<KimSon> вот этим и придется видимо заняться
<baronos> sudo apt-get reinstall "твой калк"
<baronos> вроде бы так)
<baronos> или удали и новый какой нить поставь)
<KimSon> LibreOffice Calc
<baronos> ну можно опенофис попррбрвать
<KimSon> да все равно работа без значков не очень приятна
<KimSon> буду переустанавливать
<baronos> давай
<dname> как записать в файл files.txt строки с полным путем до файлов которые содержатся в директории files ?
<dname> ls > files.txt записывает только названия файлов
<D[web]> -//files ))
<dname> а по подробней?
<D[web]> к сожелению я не понимаю о чем речь и в данный момент помочь не могу
<dname> эмм. Вообщем в директории files есть файлы. Мне нужно записать их путь полный в файл files.txt.
<dname> начиная с /home заканчивая названием этих файлов
<D[web]> -/home/..../files files.txt
<D[web]> -//home
<dname> теперь я не понял ( просто взять и ввести так команду?
<thought> find <путь к папке files>
<thought> выдаст содержимое папки с полными путями к файлам
<dname> а более короткого пути нету? просто как командой ls > files.txt ввел и там полный путь до файла
<thought> а этот тебе чем длинный???
<thought> find /home/user/files/ >> files.txt
<dname> воот
<dname> спасибо)
<thought> наздоровье
<D[web]> кстате не знаете драйвера на GMA 3100 есть нормальные чтобы 3Д работало и все такое ????
<thought> не сталкивался. гугл в помощь - ссылок немеряно
<thought> D[web]: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=GMA+3100+ubuntu+compiz&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<D[web]> больно простое решение проблемы )) вечером попробую
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  привет. не отвлекаю?
<Strannik> Добрый день всем\
<Strannik> пожалуста, подскажите дистрибутив, который можно установить с CD. Компьютер, довольно слабый, его назначение - раздавать интернет по wifi
<UNIm95>  Strannik сейчас все дистры можно установить через сд
<Strannik> Хорошо, тогда часть вопроса отпадает. Теперь главное чтобы дистрибутив встал на 2й пень и имел настройки для раздачи инета по wifi
<dmay> охо, а ведь шестые герои же уже вышли же уже
<Strannik> Я вижу, что сдесь ответа я получить не смогу...
<dmay> эм. ответа на ЧТО?
<dmay> на твой вопрос ответили же
<Strannik> пожалуста, подскажите дистрибутив, который можно установить на довольно слабый компьютер его назначение - раздавать интернет по wifi
<Strannik> ответа я пока не видел
<dmay> так и вопроса до этого никто не видел
<dmay> "теперь главное" это утверждение, just FYI
<Strannik> не привязывайтесь к словам.
<dmay> LFS. на любом железе заведется, для любых задач можно настроить
<dmay> я к словам не привязываюсь, я к ним придираюсь
<Strannik> LFS... Хорошо, спасибо. А его установка автоматизирована?
<dmay> а это уже в гугель. здест LFS оффтопик
<dmay> *здесь
<baronos> методом тыка, установить сначала надо а потом решать проблему с раздачей инета по вайфай
<Strannik> ЛФС (LFS) — Linux From Scratch — инструкция по сборке своего дистрибутива Linux с нуля. Как сообщает лурка. Я так понимаю вы изволили так подшутить?
<dmay> нет
<dmay> ничего другое нынче на таком железе не заведется
<dmay> разве что ты где нить найдёшь какую нить допотоопную мандриву
<Strannik> ясно. Попробую Puppy, вдруг заведется...
<dmay> так, секундочку. "лурка" это которое lurkmore.ru?
<Strannik> да
<dmay> я за бан
<openvoid> Strannik, смотри distrowatch - там при желании можно выбрать нетребовательные дистрибутивы
<baronos> хех)
<Strannik> хорошо, спасибо
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ты куда смотришь, лентяй?
<UNIm95> Strannik: вектор линукс как вариант
<Strannik> Спасибо, записываю.
<UNIm95> Strannik: или дебиан без графической среды
<Strannik> Принято. Записал. Еще варианты?
<UNIm95> Strannik: чуток зангят. варианты есть
<Strannik> Окей, дома скачаю, попробую. У меня 10... а нет, уже 8 болванок.
<dmay> так, ладно, Ъ-красноглазие это хорошо, но гамерство-задротство ещё лучше
<dmay> героев 6 уже кто нить пробовал? стоят они 600р?
<baronos> да норм вроде
<baronos> но не стоит 600, лучше батлфилд 3 за 1000 купить
<sharikoff> dmay: baronos предупреждаю
<sharikoff> хулиганы
<dmay> sharikoff: да ладно, нет же никто :/
<sharikoff> я есть
<sharikoff> этого хватает
<baronos> океюшки)
<dmay> у тебя проблемы с убунтуй? есть вопросы? нужна помощь? :3
<sharikoff> угу
<dmay> ну, озвучивай )
<sharikoff> мне надо спарить фрирадиус и опенлдап
<dmay> ууу......
<sharikoff> для единой базы юзеров на сквид и циско впн
<dmay> ууууууууууууу.........................
<sharikoff> можно было бы конечно и с ад завязать но мне лень
<dmay> ололошенькилоло, завтра-ж nokia world стартует
<baronos> нокиа используен виндрус мобаил они зло))
<chapt> и что как вин мобайл? нокия разрабатывает qt и meego
<dmay> нокия никогда не использовала винмобайл. а вп7 с винмобайлом путают только необразованые ведоидоводы :3
<dmay> не, и что, никто не кинеться ведроид защищать? :(
<dmay> *кинется
<baronos> нокиа и виндоусфон жгучая смесь, а сведройдом приятней, я купил дешовый смарт прошил дройдом 2.3 батарея уже 3 день без зарядки шустрый и няшный.
<dmay> 3 дня? тебе совсем никто не звонит и не пишет, и ты просто положил его на полочку? о_о
<baronos> инет работает постоянно 3г, звонки смс не так часто, а со стандартной прошей даже дня НекрасоваЮля держала.
<baronos> блин))
<dmay> о_о
<baronos> имя сюда не относится)))
<dmay> а... baronos (~androirc@...)
<dmay> ок
<dmay> что за чудо-железка то такая, давай рассказывай
<baronos> lg p350 с прошивкой андройда 2.3.7
<dmay> мдэ. страшнее железки только хтц делает... иногда...
<dmay> и это ты с этих 2.8" сюда пишешь?
<baronos> ага только 2.3.7)
<AndreX> hi
<dmay> тогда мы, пожалуй, не будем обсуждать твои спсобности к приспособляемости :3
<User707[web]> А как через empathy присоединится к ирк чату?
<baronos> скайп только так и жрет батарею, вместо него сипнет лучше)
<baronos> щас мне войс впилят с киком)
<dmay> у всяких сипнетов по сравнению со скайпом есть один недостаток - в них жизни нет
<Anei> Привет.
<baronos> это так, но звонить в сибирь за. 2-4 рубля на. все телефоны норм
<Anei> Подскажите, плз, есть вообще gui для настройки xubuntu?
<dmay> гуи для настройки? в линуксе? а не купить ли вам мак, батенька?
<RfADdlS> Кто знает есть ли в bash`e "стандартные" способы дополнения строк до определённой длинны? Например 1 заменить на 001, а 12 на 012. Или велосипедить?
<valaam1986> всем ку!
<valaam1986> сори за глупый вопрос, как в Ubuntu поключить сетевой диск и при старте он всегда запускался?
<User579[web]> помогите зарегистрироваться на канале :3
<valaam1986>   /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<valaam1986> User579[web] /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<dmay> User579[web]: ты уверен, что каналу нужен пользователь, не способный прочитать и понять простейший FAQ?
<User579[web]> <+dmay>, "Поддержка пользователей"
<baronos> valaam1986 fstab для автоподключения
<dmay> "пользователе" а не "...
<dmay> щи, опять забанют же >_>
<valaam1986> baronos спс:)
<baronos> valaam1986 точнее доя автомрнтирования при старте)
<baronos> для*
<valaam1986> baronos я так понял нужно сначала сделать как подключению к серверу?  кстати он ntfs
<NoOova> Господа
<User895[web]> Люди скажите пж вот переустанавливаю
<User895[web]> Убунту 10.10
<NoOova> Вы видели этот материал?
<NoOova> http://segfault.kiev.ua/smart-questions-ru.html
<User895[web]> как мне сделать так что бы настройки сохранились и проги что поставил?!
<NoOova> Я прочитал его и считаю очень полезным. кто не читал спешу поделиться
<baronos> valaam1986 у тебя раздел нтфс и ты его хочешь при стартее монтировать?
<valaam1986> lf
<NoOova> User895[web]: Скопируй /home
<valaam1986> да
<dmay> лол, рингтон developers developers для wp7 какбэ символизирует XD
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: оно даж в faq забито.никто не осилил прочесть
<User895[web]> Проста Хоум копернуть на другой раздел а потом как поставиться проста заменить его что ли?
<skai-falkorr> @devoice dmay
<skai-falkorr> dmay: досимволизировался
<valaam1986> baronos да:)
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: девойсни плиз меня. у меня войс за вебчат
<baronos> valaam1986 примонтируй диск через наутилус, и открой sudo gedit /etc/mtab
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: и ты сразу не сможешь писать на канал.веб клиенты же не авторизованы
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: всмысле не авторизованны
<NoOova> там есть гшалочка авторизоваться
<NoOova> я авторизозован
<skai-falkorr> @devoice NoOova
<NoOova> и должен быть клоакед
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ну тада ладно
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а вот клока не признала тебя чет
<NoOova> щаас
<baronos> valaam1986 скопируй строку с разделом
<User895[web]> NoOova а потом как установлю проста заменить?
<NoOova> User895[web]: смотри
<NoOova> копируеш хоум
<NoOova> ставиш новую систему
<User895[web]> ага
<NoOova> потом заходиш в бекап и копируешв свою домашнюю папку все скрытые папки
<NoOova> оттуда
<NoOova> из старой домешней
<valaam1986> baronos gjxnb gjkexbkjcm jcnfkjcm gthtpfuhepbncz cgc pf gjvjom^)
<NoOova> т.е. не из корня /home а из /home/user
<NoOova> правда не знаю можно ли это делать с запущенным DE
<baronos> valaam1986 потом открой sudo /etc/fstab и вставь там новую стоку которую скопировал
<NoOova> лучше из консоли
<valaam1986> baronos почти получилось осталось перезагрузится спс за помощь!
<User895[web]> корочи понятно =)))
<User895[web]> спс
<User895[web]> большое
<NoOova> нз удачи
<User895[web]> понел
<valaam1986> baronos некооторую часть работы я накопал в инете ты мне подсказал отсальное:) там не всегда коректно пишут:)
<baronos> valaam1986 если что не получиться то будем через ууид
<valaam1986> baronos ясно:)
<baronos> valaam1986 и возможно надо будет изсенить на ntfs-3g
<valaam1986> baronos просто у меня папка на том винте лежит для работы клиенсткой проги и вот нужно получить к ней доступ:) щас буду пробывать если  что не получится пойду за бубеном:)
<baronos> valaam1986 а метка у диска есть? имя какое нить?
<User579[web]> да чтож это такое. почему мне приписывается лишний символ в нике?
<valaam1986> baronos вроде щас гляну
<baronos> valaam1986 а то у меня на 11.10 даже ууид не подключал пока я имя разделу не дал)
<User579[web]> В чем может быть проблема? вбиваю в пиджин ник, захожу на канал и получаю ник1
<Intrpt> всем привет..
<valaam1986> baronos да метка есть.
<baronos> valaam1986 ну все монтируй)
<Intrpt> странно.. обновил ядро в 11.10 на 3.0.7 из ппа кернела убунту, так система вообще не завелась.. обновлял через dpkg
<baronos> сразу на 3.1 надо было)
<Intrpt> сарказм? =) 3.1 только релиз кандидат, пока нет желания.
<Intrpt> кто-нибудь ставил 3.0.7? потому как такого ещё не было, отваливалось разное, но система грузилась.
<baronos> у меня 3.0.0.13 стоит и норм)
<Intrpt> хмм. почему тогда у меня 3.0.0.12
<User579[web]> вот почему "v1zg1" а не v1zg? В пиджине указал без единицы.
<baronos> хехе а я пропосет обновление поставил
<User579[web]> как убрать единицу из ника?
<AndreX> User579[web]: авторизуйся у никсерва
<Intrpt> baronos: т.е. и пропосд и бекпортс можно спокойно ставить?
<baronos> измени все имена в пиджине и оставь толтко ник свой
<skai-falkorr> Intrpt: выползи из криокамеры
<User579[web]> <AndreX>, авторизовался же.
<skai-falkorr> Intrpt: 3.1 давно релиз
<baronos> ь*
<User579[web]> имена изменены, написано "v1zg" а заходит с v1zg1
<skai-falkorr> значит, vlzg кем то занято
<User579[web]> нет
<skai-falkorr> не ну faq у фриноды то есть же
<User579[web]> порверял- ник свободен
<skai-falkorr> User579[web]: да
<acid__> Доброго дня суток
<Intrpt> skai-falkorr: на http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ смотрел.. хотя да, 24-го октября 3.1 есть, значит да, релиз
<User579[web]> -NickServ- v1zg is not registered
<AndreX> NickServ (NickServ@services.): v1zg is not registered.
<acid__> Вопрос от новичка: После установки сверху слева нет кнопки "система" как быть?
<Intrpt> но не давно =
<NoOova> acid__: поставить Gnome3 и входить в классик режиме
<User579[web]> почему так получается?
<Intrpt> acid_: сказать версию системы.
<acid__> установил ubuntu 11.10
<NoOova> работа с панельками будет правая кнопка мыши а клавиша альт
<NoOova> acid__: поставить Gnome3 и входить в классик режиме
<NoOova> acid__: sudo apt-get install gnome && apt-get purge unity
<NoOova> acid__: sudo apt-get install gnome && sudo apt-get purge unity
<NoOova> точнее так
<NoOova> выполняй в консоли
<AndreX> User579[web]: потому что ктото зашол под этим ником
<User579[web]> <AndreX> но ведь в пользователях никого нет)
<AndreX> v1zg(~v1zg@31.133.248.4) H 0 (v1zg) не здесь значит на другом канале
<NoOova> User579[web]: пользователи канала. А ирксервера???
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а ниче, что gnome-shell?
<acid__> NoOova - вбиваю команду и все работает?
<NoOova> не gnome-shell
<NoOova> gnome-classic это не gnome-shell
<NoOova> acid__: да только скачается метров 300 пакетов
<NoOova> поставится
<NoOova> потом при входе тыкаешшестеренку и выбираеш режим - gnome-classic
<User579[web]> <NoOova>, логично. А можно как нибудь зарегистрировать ник под другим ником
<acid__> О, спасибо огромное
<UA1000> Скаажите как убрать -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password> ?
<NoOova> acid__: сделаше отпишись )
<NoOova> Ааааааааааааа читайте ФАК
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: gnome-session-fallback
<UA1000> пароль каждый раз вручную чтоб не вводить ?
<NoOova> UA1000: сообщение при входе
<skai-falkorr> UA1000: ввести его в настройках проги
<acid__> вечером дома буду пробовать.
<AndreX> UA1000: см инструкцию к своему клиенту
<UA1000> в том то и дело в настройках пароль пробовал, всё равно запрашивает
<NoOova> Как думайте скоро буд убунту будут писать вирусы?
<NoOova> под*
<AndreX> UA1000: клиент какой?
<NoOova> причем не "вирусы подлинукс которые надо собирать" а злые пакеты
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: выползите из криокамеры
<UA1000> mIRQ
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: деб пакеты на гномлуке с хренью уже давно продавали
<UA1000> 7/17
<Intrpt> ладно.. скачалось 3.1.. кто-нибудь ставил? система заводится?
<skai-falkorr> UA1000: а его разве под линукс портировали?
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: и како был оезультат
<AndreX> мда
<UA1000> под виндой
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: администрация быстр овыпилила и ужесточила модерацию контента
<skai-falkorr> UA1000: не наши пробле мы
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: хорошо
<skai-falkorr> Intrpt: uname -a
<skai-falkorr> Linux Laptop 3.1.0-030100-generic #201110240535 SMP Mon Oct 24 09:35:56 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Intrpt> гуд
<NoOova> так и вижу уже. хотите скачать порно? поставте нашу порно качалку для убунту, просто добавте наш репозиторий в сорсес лист и напишите apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<NoOova> гы........... помоему такой исход немаловероятен
<NoOova> как вы считаете?
<Intrpt> до 100 в уме
<AndreX> офтоп
<UA1000> uname -a
<NoOova> это все что вы можете сказать? )
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ну ессесно.есдли вирье под оффтопиком может само распрстранятся, то под линухой оно находится между стулом и монитором
<skai-falkorr> и надимает все, что ей скажут
<NoOova> skai-falkorr:  а почему не может
<NoOova> 1 злой пакет и все
<skai-falkorr> хорошо, что скачать свежую версию флеша, чтобы посмотреть, а как это его жену трахал сосед тут низя
<NoOova> 1 злой пакет ставит пересобранный bin/bash который творит зло
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: тока это все равно будет не вирус
<NoOova> хотя прв не хватит вообщето
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ибо механизм распространения не тот
<NoOova> dpkg зло творить не будет
<NoOova> а сама программа врят ли будет запускаться с повышенными привилегиями
<[Raiden]> реп с виурсом вполне может быть
<[Raiden]> с видео\порно врятли
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: затем и нужны подписи и надежные источники
<NoOova> [Raiden]: я понимаю. это просто строка для обмана
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: сторонние репы - ссзб, если они не проверены
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: а кто мешает добавить в текст рядом с порно "выполните apt-key add нашкей"
<NoOova> или как там
<NoOova> а после apt-get upgrade система становится полным злом
<User579[web]> чет я не пойму
<[Raiden]> NoOova: никто
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: дык это все равно будет не вирус
<dname> каким образом можно создать группу с названием clients, и чтобы у этой группы был лимит пространства 1gb на диске?
<User579[web]>  /whois v1zg показывает мой ip адрес
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: если зарядить берданку и приставить ее ко лбу, нажав на курок - это не берданка незащищена от ошибки.это челвоек идиот
<[Raiden]> NoOova: всё что ты ставишь потенциально опасно и все кто ходит вокруг тоже :)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а вирус тем и отличается, что он сам может зарядить берданку и приставить человеку. пока он спит
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: под вирусом имеется ввиду только "по которое самокопируется в памяти и распространяется на другие системы совершая злонаправленные действия"?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: главное слово - само.а не по указке пользователя.да еще и получает повышенные права, не заставляя юзера для себя ввести пароль для судо
<NoOova> сейчас будет очень злая фраза
<AndreX> User579[web]: /msg NickServ GHOST user pass
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: кстати еще отличать трояны от вирусов надо
<NoOova> [Raiden]: "оК! будем е*ть только проверенных здоровых б*дей от сообщества"
<NoOova> [Raiden]: самое печальное что лечение от такого зла только реинсталл
<skai-falkorr> @voice NoOova
<[Raiden]> не забудь про умеренность :)
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: извини. я помню правила
<User579[web]> <AndreX>, не помогает, пишет что ник не зарегистрирован.
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: не будь ты вебом - забанил бы на час.учись искать цензурные синонимы
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: хорошо
<User579[web]> <AndreX> ситуация выглядит так. я хочу зарегистрировать ник, но не могу на него зайти. т.к. я на него уже зашел >_<
<AndreX> User579[web]: /join #freenode все остальные вопросы к ним на англицком
<User579[web]> <AndreX>, спс
<Intrpt> ничего не понимаю.. система просто не грузится на новом ядре.
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: а вообще такая популяция linux совсем не хорошее явление мне кажется
<NoOova> введение "реестра" в гном 3
<AndreX> Intrpt: а чё пишет
<AndreX> или просто виснет
<[Raiden]> Я думаю строение гном связано не с популярностью, а с бездарностью. В кде нету гсеттингс, а если есть опции, то как минимум основные настраиваются из гуи.
<Intrpt> AndreX: да ничего не пишет.. просто виснет до сплеша.. если без него, что после проверки устройств просто виснет
<Intrpt> скачивал из http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-oneiric/ ставил через sudo dpkg -i * как обычно
<AndreX> Intrpt: bios обнови, может прокатит
<v1zg> тест
<ubuntuhelp> v1zg, Failed!
<Intrpt> AndreX: хмм.. биос последний раз обновлял много лет назад.. стрёмно =)
<Intrpt> не на этом компе, а вообще..
<v1zg> test
<ubuntuhelp> v1zg, Есть контакт.
<AndreX> Intrpt: ну погугли, в основном в новых материнках обновляется из ехе или из самого биоса. или флешером через дос или вынь
<v1zg> тест
<ubuntuhelp> v1zg, Failed!
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я б казал хихик, но чую, человек реально думает, что бот над ним не издевается
<[Raiden]> гном вообще не похож на де для сообщества. В нем постоянно чего-нить нехватает, настройки панели скупые, наутилус скупой на функции и т.д. - это я про гном2!!!
<[Raiden]> про 3 лучше не вспоминать
<v1zg> test
<ubuntuhelp> v1zg, Fail!
<skai-falkorr> v1zg: отстань от бота
<v1zg> но я не хочу писать боту ._.
<v1zg> о_О заработало
<AndreX> v1zg: а что ты щас делаешь
<AndreX> жесть, ну и логика
<v1zg> просто писал в чат :3 Я не знаю почему бот отвечал
<[Raiden]> простите если что. Но я думаю что гном самое худшее что могло произойти с линукс. была некоторая надежда, т.к. 2 ветка под конец своего существования начала обрастать наконец функционалом, 2 пале в наутилусе, табы и т.д. Где-то ещё + пара опций.
<dname> есть группа hostclients. Нужно сделать для этой группы лимит квоты на диске 1gb. Помогите сделать. И все пользователи, которые будут добавлены в эту группу будут иметь лимит квоты 1gb
<[Raiden]> Н овсё это была тоько надежда и тянулось 10 лет. Так и остался он ущербной средой
<NoOova> [Raiden]: посмотрим что будет дальше... я тоже не могу признать что линукс это DE
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: простите, но я думаю, что ваше мнение значит для сообщества чуть меньше, чем ничего
<NoOova> она должна быть не такой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ^_^
<[Raiden]> вот только может у каноникал получилось из гнома конфету сделать, компиз встроили по умолчанию (метасити не далеко от твм ушел) , индикаторы придумали, тем надизайнили которую можно приличной занвать и т.д. А ванильный гном2 ваще страшен
<NoOova> [Raiden]: хм... я то думал....
<NoOova> что имеловь ввиду совсем другое
<AndreX> dname: /dev/hdb1               /usr/users      ext2    defaults,usrquota,grpquota както так , ман фстаб
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: второй гном был няшен тем, что пофиг на вм.хоть какое заюзай.хоть компиз, хоть коробку, хоть метасити (для совсем старого железа)
<skai-falkorr> темы давно и взаправду лежат на гномлуке
<[Raiden]> NoOova: дальше понятно что будет. Будет развитие други де и вм. И небольшая секта гномеров , которые будут юзат ьчто им дадут.
<skai-falkorr> внедрять их в продукт - значит огрести лицензионных проблем от создателя темы, буде ему треснет в задницу чтото
<dname> Andre я так понял /usr/users это юзеры? просто у меня есть директория /var/www/clients. Домашние каталоги пользователей будут в /clients
<[Raiden]> ну да, в г2 можно было менят ьпанели, вм и т.д. Хоть это было и то хорошо. Но мне кажется среда дожна развиваться так, что бы юзер просто щелкая мышкой включил то что ему надо, а не занимался заменами и перепилом.
<dname> тогда нужно вместо /usr/users  писать /var/www/clients
<dname> ?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так гном2 предоставлял все, что надо.работать вполне возможно.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: уж лучше кед, где 100500 настроек, которые рядовой юзер не освоит и наломает дров
<udjin> юзал кто нибудь hydra?
<UA1000> -
<[Raiden]> ну возможно. Работать возможно ваще где угодно ) Можно и водителя с фуры на запорожец пересадить, 200кг он вполне увезет и ездить умеет
<AndreX> dname: юзай ман фстаб я незнаю какая у тебя там точка монтирования, пиши свою
<dname> (
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: сравнение некорректно
<[Raiden]> гном 2.32 был бы хорош 5-10 лет назад
<skai-falkorr> можно и водителя фуры в истребитель посадить.тока он все равно взорвется
<skai-falkorr> как и ламер в кедах
<skai-falkorr> если попробует пощелкать все тумблеры
<[Raiden]> ламер в кедах будет доволен, т.к. функционал не обязательно изучать. Он для тех кому он нужен. А если и поломает всё пару раз, то стане просто специалистом по кде
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага.до сих пор помним про переключалку раскладки в кедах
<udjin> хехе если попробует пощелкать все тумблеры [14:47] [udjin(+i)] [3:freenode/#ubuntu-ru(+cnpst)]
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а действительно.кому нужно переключать раскладки
<skai-falkorr> пусть все на англицком пишут
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: в кде4 этого нет. Можешь продолжать помнить)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]:было в кде4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу. куча прог до сих пор не любит кирилические имена файлов
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тока в последних выпусках стало проще.если верить людям
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и да.не давай мне вспомнить про knetworkmanager
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: давай не будем далеко ходить. Допустим, задача поменять слетевшее разрешение груба после установки закрытого драйвера, что ламер будет делать или как ты будешь ему помогать?
<skai-falkorr> который делает возвратно0поступательные движения головой, обхватив губами дорстоинства гномовского нетвор менеджера
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я ему прочитаю долгую проповедь про ненужность настроек груба, ибо его видеть надо раз в месяц максимум
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Я например могу просто скриншотом отделаться http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1025/h_1319543383_2371348_64a802da07.png
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кстати груб кистомизер есть и гтк
<[Raiden]> есть шту 3-5 скриптов на питоне и гтк, спору нет, но где они. Почему заходя в настройки , которые в гноме3 ещё и систем-сеттингс зовутся я этого не вижу? И не у каких-то ламеров не вижу, а в среде которой 15 лет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нуну.а с какого момента в кедах появился груб настрйоки?
<skai-falkorr> в релизе 11.04 его еще не было
<[Raiden]> да это пример просто. Запусти  управление питанием и смени реакцию на кнопку повер в гном3
<[Raiden]> можешь даже скриншот показать как это сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем они там вообще нужны? что бы хомяк случайно тыкнул и сломал
<irbinix> Привет всем. Есть вопросик может кто знает сервис для сихронизации контактов с vk,google,facebook ?
<[Raiden]> ерунду говорите. В винде есть масса настроек и в гуи и в реесте и через ком строку. И хомяки довольны.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самые вкусные настройки, проще всего делать через реест
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага.потому что не лазят никуда
<[Raiden]> гном для хмяков тоже не годится, он с каждой версией их отрезает от системы. Но есть 2 ньюанса. Ни сам гном, ни эта система не работают без допила или настройки
<[Raiden]> а средств для этого в гуи ГНОМ - нету.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для допила?
<[Raiden]> и хомяк сразу лезит в гсеттингс, /etc
<[Raiden]> сразу после устанвоки
<[Raiden]> И ломают кстати не редко
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунту твик
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: между тем gnome tweak tool....
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Верно, но твик убунту\гнома, это не гном. Это костыль для гнома.
<[Raiden]> Я о том и говорю
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: то есть гуевая утилита настройки - костыль?тада кедешный сеттп7нгс менеджер тож костыль
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: сеттингс менеджер это часть де. А не костыль.
<AndreX> dname: http://igorka.com.ua/2010-10-04/primer-raboty-s-diskovymi-kvotami-v-linux/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обычному хомяку эти твики не нужны. а если он дорос, найдет как поставить убунту твик. и уже остзнает что можно ею делать
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: твик тул тоже прога гномовская
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и что?
<[Raiden]> хотя в каком то смысле тоже костыль, но уже не для кде, а для линукс. Т.к. единого настройщика независимого от же просто нету
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: пакетный менеджер тоже костыль
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: с какого перепугу?
<skai-falkorr> де - костыль, ибо единого де тож нет
<skai-falkorr> вообще все костыль
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: программа на гтк != часть де
<skai-falkorr> если следовать твоей логике
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: гном твик тул разрабатвается командой гнома
<[Raiden]> гном твике р не часть гнома, там ест ьсистем сеттингс - вот это гномовое
<[Raiden]> и оно пустое
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тыб в мейллисты гномеров бы заглядывал
<skai-falkorr> а не только в рассылку секты упоротых фанатиков
<[Raiden]> Ну значит даже часть разрабочиков гнома считают что путь кривой избран. То что кто-то из разрабов , пусть даже лично, пишет твикер, никак не говорит что это част ьпроекта гном или часть того что идет вместе с де
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: лично мне в кедах тесно. предлагаемыми программами. хотя пару кедовых прог юзаю в гноме
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: сегодня оно не часть ДЕ а завтра будет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-tweak-tool а нахождение кода на странице Gnome Project ujdjhbn? xnj 'nj xfcnm uyjvf
<[Raiden]> кеды тоже недостатки имеют, пожалуй. Спору нет.
<skai-falkorr> *говорит что это часть гнмоа
<[Raiden]> Я никак не говорю что кде лучшее де. Всё что я утверждаю - это: гном самое худшее что могло произойти с линукс.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ответь мне.систем сеттингс в кедах прибито гвоздями, или можно снести отдельно от кед?
<[Raiden]> А так да, в кде мне многое тоже не нравится
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а я считаю, что упоротые фанатики, вбрасывающие непроверенные факты - худшее, что произошло с линуксом
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: sudo apt-get remove systemsettings
<[Raiden]> можно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну вот тогда почему это не костыль?потому что в твоем дистре в дефолтную поставку поставили?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот синаптик тоже стал не частью системы.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: то, что каноникал не ставит гнмо твик тул в дефолт - не значит, что это костыль
<skai-falkorr> вон федора поставляет в дефолтной поставке
<skai-falkorr> ибо это часть гнома
<skai-falkorr> пишется гномераи
<skai-falkorr> а костыль - это упоротые фанатики
<skai-falkorr> на плечах которых и несется сила бреда по миру
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: кде модульная среда, которая называется софтваре компилейшен и все они вместе - это кде. Просто идешь на хомсайт и видишь какие компоненты являются официальной часть кде.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а гном монолитен по твоему?и наутилус низя использовать отдельно от гнома?
<skai-falkorr> о чем вообще говорить с человеком, для которого костылем является то, что не включили в дефолтную поставку мейнтейнеры
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: не надо за меня выдумывать. Я ваще ни слова про гном не сказал. Я только овтечаю на твой вопрос про системсеттингс - она часть де, официальынй настройщик де.
<[Raiden]> *про наутилус
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а твик тул часть де.официальный твикер для расширенных настроек
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ок, а систем сеттингс тогда что?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: для основных.надеюсь ты просто не заметил слово "расширенных" в прошлом предложении
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ибо 100500 настроек денфолтному юзеру нафиг не сдалось.
<skai-falkorr> интеллект - константа, а население растет
<skai-falkorr> и если каждому давать ломать де, потому что так он станет "экспертом в кде" - это будет крах
<skai-falkorr> людям надо работать, а не исследовать 100500 настроек, чтобы сменить раскладку
<[Raiden]> верно, поэтому в нормальных де , обычно ест ькнопки или закладки типа адванцед или дополнительно :) Или хотя бы справка какая-нит ьпо ключам и опциям конфигов
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в дконф едиторе есть справка по ключам
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ты ещё скажи, что тебя как людителя\юзера линукс радует этот твикер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> System Settings is an improved user interface for configuring the desktop and other aspects of the system.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: гном твик тул так и называется "Advanced Settings"
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и повторю.то что в убунте он по дефолту не поставляется - не показатель.у них и не гном3, а юнити
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хоть ради приличи федорку бы открыл
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: если я в федоре поставлю гном, твикер не поставится
<[Raiden]> он не часть де
<[Raiden]> но ты этого не понимаешь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: странно.почему же я в федорке его запускал.не устанавливая вручную.ибо вафля не завелась в федорке сразу, а инет был по вафле
<skai-falkorr> наверное это был баг
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но я уже сказал
<skai-falkorr> о чем вообще говорить с человеком, для которого костылем является то, что не включили в дефолтную оставку мейнтейнеры
<skai-falkorr> да и хз какой автобус
<skai-falkorr> не туда
<stolzus> в убунте с помощью ccsm можно сломать юнити
<stolzus> я с удовольствием это делал
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: удивительно.с помощью настройщика компиза можно сломать плагин к компизу.прям таки ВНЕЗАПНО
<[Raiden]> и что? а в винде можно массой способов её сломать , и в консоли можно всё сломать и что?
<stolzus> ну а чего, пусть тогда делают свой настройщик. убунтоиды, млин
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: зачем?чтобы можно было сломать в отдельном настроищике
<stolzus> чтобы были те параметры, которые не ломают :)
<AndreX> если у тебя желание что то ломать, то хоть какой настройщик тебе дай, ты и без него сломаш
<stolzus> у меня желание настроить было. убрать анимации, прозрачности, тени у окон
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: 1. действитель странно, как ты мог это использовать. Я думаю ты не видел федору или выше просто наврал http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1025/h_1319545122_1484472_b5fc783774.png
<stolzus> а вот в xfce - заходишь в настройки, всё правишь, и ничего не отваливается
<stolzus> и в kde так же
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: 2. я как раз говорил о том , что костыли это плохо и показывают ущербность де. А ты попытался мне приписать обратное
<stolzus> меня больше расстраивает, что зависимостей тьма в гноме стала
<stolzus> я alacarte ставить не стал даже. он чуть ли не весь гном тянет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: спроси там на канале, есть ли гном-твик-тул в зависимостях гнома в федоре
<Amblnb> Всем привет, а кто подскажет как востановить систему хранения ключей? Она вроде на убунту Онэ завязана, а там какой-то глюк произошёл и пароли приходится самому вводить (( Они не сохраняются в настройках
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: нету
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: если бы был, то это означало бы только одно: в гноме два настройщика ,которые всеравно даже половины опций не перекрывают.
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд хфце и то адекватней. Пусть нехитрое де, но можно значек на панел ькинуть, настроить панель\апплеты не ожидая пока кто-то расширение напишет. И даже настройки вм есть, включая вкл\откл композита.
<[Raiden]> это похоже на то, что ег описали для людей
<[Raiden]> правда это имхо )  И пожалуй хватит флудить )
<User948[web]> не успел на флудилку (
<stolzus> [Raiden]:  всё правильно написал
<User948[web]> кто нибудть сталкивался с чемнибудть ?))
<baronos> с чем?
<stolzus> Amblnb: переставь пакеты
<Intrpt> хмм.. не убирается полностью сплеш в 11.10.. всё равно грузит первичный фиолетовый фон.
<Intrpt> о, не туда.. сорри.
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: опции груба может глянуть , и ещё после выпиливания неплохо бы инитрд пересобрать
<[Raiden]> или смотря как выпиливалось
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: да как обычно в опциях граба удалил квит сплеш в параметрах и апдейт-граб
<[Raiden]> впиши nosplash
<stolzus> и noquiet :)
<User948[web]> или god )
<Amblnb> stolzus: Попробую, но думаю переустановка в случае лагов в конфигах ничего не даст..
<Intrpt> висит не филотетовый фон, а чёрный и потом кидает сплеш.. =) это с nosplash параметром.. хм.
<valaam1986> baronos все получилось смонтировал диск рестарт и все работает, но программа все равно не хочет работать:( все равно что не может фаил конфиг найти...
<baronos> valaam1986 программа с этого раздела тоже должна автоматом запускаться?
<baronos>  valaam1986 ты виндоус прогу запускаешь или что?
<valaam1986> baronos нет просто у меня клиенская часть а на сервере база и фаил конфиг.
<valaam1986> baronos да вин прога
<valaam1986> baronos я то ее поставить смог только когда запускается он не может с ним работать
<baronos> valaam1986 а ты вайн используешь для запуска вин программы?
<valaam1986> baronos да
<valaam1986> baronos ладно завтра буду бить дальше щас надо дамой ехать, кабинет на охрану сдавать. спс за помощь.
<baronos> valaam1986 хми, я так понимаю она запускаеться просто без автозапуска?
<baronos> valaam1986 если да то хз путь для запуска не верный
<valaam1986> baronos да просто ярлык и все, а уже когда она начинает работать ей нужен подключенные диск и он от туда берет фаил конфиг и лицензию и потом работает с базой:)
<baronos> тогда это не к нам а на форумы проги и вайна)
<User622[web]> quit
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32126
<stolzus> ух, Маккарти умер
<[Raiden]> Хм, случается...
<stolzus> как-то насыщенно идёт. Джобс, Ритчи, Маккарти
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32125 про Snapper интересная мысль. Возможно в убунте тоже будет чего-нить такое, когда бтрфс релизнится
<[Raiden]> Хотя 1 капелька сомнений, важно что бы каноникал не переняла у гномеров идею о том, что юзеру всё слишком сложно
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> так оно и будет, судя по всему :)
<oxothuk> ку, камрады
<NoOova> Господа как перегнать видео покадрово в большую картинку с кадрами вниз (как диафильм)
<oxothuk> у кого есть успешный опыт наруливания шейпера?
<oxothuk> htb например
<oxothuk> ?
<NoOova> oxothuk: скрипт + sfq
<NoOova> или htb
<NoOova> не помню
<NoOova> у меня циклом раз в 5 секунд сканились доступные ppp интерфейсы и в зависимости от времени на них вешался нужный шейпер
<NoOova> так моя сеть не перегружала канал
<oxothuk> я курил htb возникло пару вопросов по поводу логики скрипта.
<NoOova> oxothuk: минутку
<NoOova> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/LARTC/ ,skj ghjxntyj&
<NoOova> было прочтено?
<oxothuk> ого, спасибо за ссылку
<NoOova> oxothuk: извини конечно, но ты настраивал шейпинг не читая этот материал??? O_O
<oxothuk> я читал много материала
<oxothuk> но не жтот конкретно
<oxothuk> *этот
<NoOova> это просто библия =)
<oxothuk> у меня не стандартная ситуация
<NoOova> у меня правда там трудности были с размерами очередей
<NoOova> не совсем понятно как определить, определял эксперементально
<NoOova> Господа как перегнать видео покадрово в большую картинку с кадрами вниз (как диафильм)
<aulero> хм!
<aulero> кто знает как трансмиссион запускать свернутым
<baronos> можно попробовать при автозапуске приписать минимизировать
<aulero> сам спросил сам ответил transmission-gtk -m
<baronos> ))
<amigo> NoOova: разложить видео по картинкам (mencoder,ffmpeg,...) и склеить всё (imagemagick)
<NoOova> amigo: Спасибо я уже сам про этот способ вспомнил =)
<NoOova> ffmpeg + имагиковый montage
<NoOova> Буду делать видео в хтмл как в диафильме
<NoOova> =)))
<silent_hill> прет всем, вобщем в /etc/passwd сменил имя юзера, терь пасс не проходит, что делать? ))):
<AndreX> ну ты и ссзб
<NoOova> silent_hill: поправить /etc/shadow
<AndreX> грузись с ливки и ворачивайц всё назад
<NoOova> и /etc/group
<NoOova> а ещё можно загрузиться с груба под рутом
<NoOova> дописать опцию init=/bin/bash
<silent_hill> оки, спасибо (:
<NoOova> а ещё...
<NoOova> а ещё...
<AndreX> usermod -l new old && groupmod -n new old правельней будет, как бе
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: как как?
<AndreX> правильнее
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: отож.я ить кастрирую однажды за намеренное искажение русского языка
<AndreX> )
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: у нас в правилах есть соответствующий пункт
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: за правЕла, извЕните, понЕл надо избивать лопатой до кондиции
<sovest> кострация? о_О и избиение лопатой?  Есть в правилах?
<skai-falkorr> sovest: нарушения есть в правилах.а наказание должно быть соответственно нарушению
<baronos> а это как патч к правилу)
<skai-falkorr> кстать по последним обновам - все самые суровые послеродовые глюки 11.10 исправили
<skai-falkorr> уже можно ставить
<sovest> угу, только все равно, мой бедный ноут от нее весь горит
<stolzus> вольная трактовка
<skai-falkorr> sovest: ну так зажигай:)
<sovest> всмысле температура на процесор зашкаливает
<skai-falkorr> интересно что за ноут то такой.если мой с 1.3 ггц летает
<skai-falkorr> и проц не больше 50 градусов.как всегда, учитывая отсутствие нормального охлаждения
<sovest> самсунг r- 540
<sovest> 4 ядра температура 62
<sovest> можно яишницу жарить
<skai-falkorr> ну так почисти ноут
<skai-falkorr> смени под радиатором термопасту
<skai-falkorr> нищщастнай:)
<baronos> сколько стоит термопаста примерно
<sovest> чистил (после того как залил пивуом). Пасту может и правду поменять? Хотя, чую что не поможет(
<skai-falkorr> baronos: рублей 40 за шприц
<skai-falkorr> sovest: а ты после пива в бензине мыл?
<baronos> замечтательно)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: рублей 70-100 за упаковочку без мерной дольки
<skai-falkorr> baronos: или нахаляву в мастерской можно выпросить немного в полиэтиленчик
<skai-falkorr> !pm > sovest
<ubuntuhelp> sovest, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> sovest: и лучше всем скажи, что ты с ноутом делал
<skai-falkorr> извращенец
<sovest> я его проточной водой мыл, с мылом.
<sovest> сам извращенец
<Zogar> После залития пивом от ноута нужно избавляться
<skai-falkorr> платы залитого ноута чистят бензином.берешь щетку зубную старую.макаешь в бензин.и давай надраивать контакты.5 минут - и ноут сух и чист.и контакты не начнут ржаветь со временем
<sovest> у меня пиво до конетактов не добралось
<Zogar> Знаем, проходили. В лучшем случае он будет медленно умирать год-два
<sovest> контактов*
<skai-falkorr> Zogar: а он и пытался.добивал всеми силами.я аж горжусь гнусмасом
<skai-falkorr> Zogar: если почистить - не будет
<sovest> у меня реакция хорошая. Тока клавиатуру залил. Потом ноут был первернут вверх ногами, затем отверткой выковырена клавиатура. Считай без последствий обошлось
<Zogar> У меня два ноута умирали так, третий умер мгновенно. Никакие чистки не помогают, это все отсрочка неизбежности. Это как автомобиль, который искупался в водоеме - "утопленник". Ему хана наступает в несколько раз быстрее.
<skai-falkorr> Zogar: умвр же.и у знакомых сервисников тож.наверное мы просто чистили, а не "чистили"
<novns> пиво вообще зло
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож.вот и вичат 0.3.7
<skai-falkorr> и что тут такого нового?
<Zogar> skai-falkorr: Да нет жеж. Не важно - сервис, не сервис. Один из ноутов я сам чистил. Коррозия и разъедание запускаются из тех мест, куда не добраться. Это прям закон Ома. Сначал отказал микрофон, потом сидюк, потом звуковух чудить стала, а потом пшик - видеокарта и Ð
<skai-falkorr> !255 | Zogar
<ubuntuhelp> Zogar: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Zogar> kai-falkorr: Да нет жеж. Не важно - сервис, не сервис. Один из ноутов я сам чистил. Коррозия и разъедание запускаются из тех мест, куда не добраться. Это прям закон Ома.
<AndreX> )
<skai-falkorr> Zogar: так ты тщательней чисти.бензин жалеть не надо
<skai-falkorr> Zogar: и не закон ома, а закон мерфи
<[Raiden]> http://blog.linux-oid.ru/2011/09/yast-webyast.html
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тебе не кажется, что на этом канале всем, мягко говоря, не сильно важен яст?
<sovest> мне важен
<sovest> уже читаю
<[Raiden]> правила не запрещают флуд когда нет вопросов
<sovest> у меня сервер на оупене
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: --^
<baronos> зачем сказал щас допилят правила)))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: правила запрещяют любой флуд:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не веришь - спроси грина
<[Raiden]> не хочу )
<[Raiden]> Если я тебе не нравлюсь - в ирк есть игнор
<[Raiden]> вомпользуйся
<[Raiden]> ну или забаньте, есть масса други мест , где можно обсуждать линукс
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты потом начнешь тут материться, как обычно.а остановить тебя не смогут
<[Raiden]> вытащи из лога хотя бы 1 предложение где я матерюсь
<[Raiden]> ты опят ьврёшь, как с федорой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: во первых толпа идиотов не показательна для меня, по сравнению с ливцд федоры.во вторых ты им дал направление на поиск убунтовской поделки,а не официального гномоапа, следовательно ты такой же как они.в третьих ты сам
<skai-falkorr> говорил, что "мат в тему - можно".будешь отрицать?
<ArcanumCity> Добрый вечер, Conky работают в ubuntu 11.10 в режиме Unity 2D?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: что я им дал? это 1 из удивленных юзеров федоры написал , что gnome-tweak-tool поделка убунты.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну я твой ник не заметил там.а ник того, кто сказал про поделку убунты и спрашивал все.следовательно - это ты
<[Raiden]> я могу второй раз скриншот показать
<[Raiden]> мой ник там lennier
<[Raiden]> надо?
<skai-falkorr> тем более, что раз кодла идиотов не может отличить часть проекта гнома от работы каноникал - они тем более не показательны
<[Raiden]> там сидят вменяемые люди вполне и пользователи федоры ) + ответ мне дал о том что надо ставить - оп канала, а не тот челвоек  кто подумал про убунту твикер
<[Raiden]> и всё это на скриншоте есть
<[Raiden]> точнее дала )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты упоротый кедераст, не способный отличить часть гномо проекта от тсоронних разработок, даже после предъявления ссылок на гном прожект.и тем не меннее ты оп.так что оп - не показатель:)
<[Raiden]> смешной ты, я тебе скриншот предоставил, а ты даже своим глазам не веришь + я не упоротый кедораст, я у меня был омного де, и гном в том числе. Я никогда не ругаю то, чего незнаю.
<[Raiden]> и ест ьещё 1 ньюанс гномовский системеттинг + твой либимый твикер , не покрывают даже 50% опций самого гнома, не то что систе мы
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: видишь?упорот в конец.раз не можешь понять, что я тебе говорю, и придумываешь чужие проблемы.
<[Raiden]> оба!
<[Raiden]> так что спорить имхо неочем
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: они покрывают 150% того, что нужно пользователям
<[Raiden]> ты забыл пользователей об этом спросить. Или сколько раз они лазили в гсеттингс и другие конфиги прежде чем это стало юзабельным.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага.на второй релиз гнома дконф стал не нужен
<skai-falkorr> а когда кеды стали юзабельны?
<skai-falkorr> к 4.7.2?
<skai-falkorr> и сколько лет им понадобилось?
<skai-falkorr> и сколько релизов?
<[Raiden]> настраивать они себя могут всё свою историю )
<baronos> ArcanumCity в конфиге конки own_window_type desktop попробовать
<[Raiden]> т.к. сразу были написаны средсва для настройки
<[Raiden]> что логично. Т.к. ен все пользователи про
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и что?гном 3.2 готов к работе, а кде 4.2 было не для людей.
<korvin> гном 3.* вообще не готов к работе
<korvin> в принципе
<baronos> гш готов к работе
<skai-falkorr> korvin: а доказательства?только не на уровне "я ниасилил значит не готово", а нормальные.или ты так зашел?перднуть в лужу?
<[Raiden]> я считаю что даже гном2 не готов к работе. Посмотри скриншоты гнома2. Он либ ос компизом ,либ ос доком либо 2в1 - потому что метасити уг, панели уг )  гномовская панел ьуправления - тоже уг )
<[Raiden]> И я не радуюсь от этого, мне от этого печально
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и чем панель уг?
<skai-falkorr> метасити не обладает излишними свистелками и перделками, но ведь не в них работа
<baronos> юнити жрет 600 метров гном шелл 400 метров, полет гш паразительный, удобней юнити, с кде не сравниваю
<skai-falkorr> кроме упоротости на кде никаких аргументов, что панель уг нет?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты как юнити то так закормил?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: у мну 600 метров вместе с хромым и влц занимает
<[Raiden]> я мог бы аргументировать то, что панель уг. Но я не вижу в этом смысла, это все знаю, кто хотя бы раз залезал в настройки )
<ArcanumCity> baronos: простите, что попробовать?
<User503[web]> help
<User704[web]> народ, не отключается автоматически ноутбук, приходися удерживать кнопку в ручную, пробовал переустанавливать дрова на видяху нвидиа, первый цикл выключения нормально, последующие опять не выключается, как лечить, боюсь худо компу оÑ
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: где например перекрытие окнами настроить. Или почему при смене разрешения все апплеты не на своём месте?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ясно.кроме кде упоротости снова ничего.ну чтож поделать то.таких как ты много.смысла обсуждать чтото дальше не вижу
<User503[web]> Добрый вечер, помогите установить kdiff
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: почему у меня плеты были на своем месте?
<baronos> стандартно при чистой установки все вместе да косяк не дополнил что все пррцессы на юнити, компиз 120 метров в процессах это ппц а гш всего 60-80
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты случаем гнмо не в релизе 4.10 видел?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты его точно чем то подкармливаешь:)
<[Raiden]> ты только говоришь что я упорот и перевераешь даже скриншот. - это все твои аргументы на тему... А о ем ты ваще пытаешяс мне сказать? :) Что я упорот?
<[Raiden]> я и так знаю что ты хам
<baronos> skai-falkorr печеньками)))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну вообще то я пытался сказать, что ты считаешь мат нормальным, если в тему.и это ты можешь найти у себя в логах в своих словах
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и что мнение упоротых не показательно для сообщества:)
<baronos> ArcanumCity на форуме про конки читай там все есть
<ArcanumCity> cgc
<ArcanumCity> спс
<AndreX> User503[web]: apt-get install kdiff3 apt-cache search отменили?
<ArcanumCity> я просто думал что на unity они не работают
<baronos> а ты методом тыка юзай и пробуй)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Всё что я пишу , я пишу на канал и даже не тебе конкретно. Если тебя это беспокоит - игнорируй или жалуйся тем у кого прав больше на канал. Надоел.
<victor0000> винда память на сохранить файл если свет нет то баг бсод, а линукс память поднимает это хорошо можно кнопка ресет и живой
<ArcanumCity> )я только перешел на убунту) не хотел её засорять )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а что?раз ты пишешь на канал - люди с канала уже не имеют право высказать свое мнение, если оно не совпадает с твоим?хочешь поддержки - пиши в kate.а тут может тк случится, что твое мнение будет не показательным для людей
<User704[web]> Решается так:  Вход в систему - Выключение строке выключение было написано /sbin/halt , заменил на   /sbin/shutdown -h now и все стало Ок.    как выполнить эти указания на 11.10
<User704[web]> ?
<skai-falkorr> у кого там кривые клиенты?что он в том длинном сообщении написал?
<AndreX> User704[web]: первое сообщение перепеши по короче)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ты его выражать сначала научись. Если бы ты сказал просто, что считаешь что, твикер хорошая добавка к систем сеттингс и что он тебе нравится - я бы понял :) Хотя я сомневаюсь что ты такое скажешь, я ещё никого не видел кто бы был в восторг
<[Raiden]> е ют того что твикер юзать надо.
<baronos> хорош скай и райден ваша энергетика привлекла странные вопросы)
<User704[web]> про проблему?
<AndreX> низнаю про чё там)
<AndreX> 00:28:25 +User704[web] | народ, Р
<baronos> нормальныц твикер это как внешний вид настройка)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если бы ты не стал упарываться про то, что часть гнома - уже не часть гнома (даже если пишется их разрабами в рамках их проекта) даже после предъявления страницы проекта - с тобой можно было бы вести диалог.а уж
<skai-falkorr> игнорирвоание тобой названия утилиты "адвансед сеттингс", что скрывается за пакетом гном твик тул - намекет на незнание значений английских слов и ненормально реакции на слово твик в названии пакета.надеюсь ты не
<skai-falkorr> ананируешь на пакет libsexy? он ведь не про секс.
<victor0000> baronos: это МЕдведев заявил всех твиттер нужно?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: оно и не является частью гнома.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну вот и не о чем говорить.раз оффсатй проекта гнома для тебя не значит больше, чем твой маразм - тут не стоит вести конструктивный диалог
<User503[web]> Пардон за опечатку нужно установить kbiff - мейл чекер
<AndreX> !pm > User704[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User704[web], please see my private message
<baronos> victor0000 твитер?) я про твикер который гном твик тул, а медведева  с путиным терпеть не могу
<AndreX> User704[web] ща
<skai-falkorr> baronos: шшш.сча же сервера отключат быстро
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не нагоняй на нас проблемы:)
<victor0000> baronos: ой твиккер не помню))
<baronos> skai-falkorr я и так в санатории фс..... работаю тока шшшшш)))
<AndreX> да штоб
<AndreX> !pm > User503[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User503[web], please see my private message
<AndreX> User704[web]: а по подробней нельзя, как он у тебя на halt ругается, и сам halt в /sbin есть?
<Nor8>  [Raiden] Здесь?
<[Raiden]> ага
<Nor8> Ты бтрфс не тестил  случаем недавно, как она себя ведет, шустрее стала?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. был 1 раздел давно, впринципе работало
<[Raiden]> у них вроде до сих пор нестабильная структура  фс. Т.е. може ещё меняться
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Нужно, чтобы "впринципе работало" шустрее ехт4 )))
<Makita420> дарова всем, подскажите программы с бектрека пересадить в убунту???
<Makita420> как
<[Raiden]> ощутимой разницы не будет я думаю. проссд почитай или про рейд 0 :)
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<Makita420> ауууу
<korvin> взять и поставить. такие же
<Makita420> какую фс под загрузчик лучше поставить?
<baronos> !ask > Makita420
<ubuntuhelp> Makita420, please see my private message
<korvin> что значит "ФС под загрузчик"?
<korvin> если под /boot раздел, то ext2
<baronos> а его вообще обязательно ставить?
<[Raiden]> лучше загрузчик держать в / , если это возможно
<AndreX> ext4 много чего держит в кэше, а сбрасывает по мере возможности монтируем ext4 с sync и бутет тебе 100 мб в часа пол такшто без своего кеша ехт 4 медленная очень
<Nor8>  Загрузяик ставит по умолчанию на рут, все работает без сбоев, зачем вообще куда то еще его прикручивать, не пойму!
<Makita420> почему в /
<[Raiden]> если выключить журнал думаю она будет быстрее чем экст2
<Makita420> фс какието быстрее
<[Raiden]> Makita420: А ты попробуй обосновать для себя , зачем тебе ещё 1 мелкий раздел.
<baronos> это наверно ощущалось на 386 еще ))
<[Raiden]> + если он очень маленький, больше ядер не влезет, если очень большой - это мксто будет бездарно потеряно
<[Raiden]> бывают случае когда отдельынй бут необходим.
<Makita420> мне кажется что при установке не зря такая дробилка жд дается
<[Raiden]> обычно это или шифрование или юз фс экзотических типа рейзер4
<korvin> [Raiden]: нафига в / ?
<baronos> ага давайте под все разобьем хдд)
<Makita420> как будто так инадо
<[Raiden]> korvin: я думаю это неверный вопрос, папка эта уже по умолчанию в корне. Вопрос в другом, нафига не в /
<korvin> [Raiden]: чтобы на этом мелком разделе юзать фс без журналирования, а на руте -- с
<korvin> и что? все каталоги в корне
<Vladislaw> плиз подскажите как настроить раздачу инета с ноута по вайфай
<korvin> но хомяк я всегда делаю отдельно
<korvin> а иногда еще и вар с тмп
<korvin> ну и бут всегда отдельно
<[Raiden]> korvin: ничего, просто мой вариант вопроса мне кажется более правильным. Ок, в отдельном буте можно иметь фс без журнала. А нафига?
<korvin> а еще есть у меня /data =)
<Vladislaw> на семерку, пробовал создавать подключение, но если семерка и видит то не может подключиться
<korvin> для отсутствия оперхеда на ведение журнала
<korvin> плюс бут бывает монтируют в РО
<AndreX> Vladislaw: http://webguruz.ru/ubuntu/route-wi-fi/
<korvin> ну и еще можно флагов понавесить =)
<[Raiden]> korvin: и что это дает?
<korvin> которые в руте не нужны
<spainal> Привет всем!
<[Raiden]> да, монтируют, на самом деле и корень монтируют в ро. Вот только я бы не стал это делать не понимая зачем
<Vladislaw> <AndreX> спасибо, буду смотреть, может и получится
<korvin> я бы и линукс в свое время не стал ставить с таким подходом
<spainal> если при установке убунты указать другой диск(раздел) /home он заменит стандартный хом ?
<korvin> а зачем можно невозбранно почитать в тырнете
<[Raiden]> korvin: то что отключение журнала может ускорить фс знае ти школьник, но вопрос остается , нафига это на именно для бут раздела
<[Raiden]> что бы ядро быстрее в память распаковалось?  - логично, но грузитя не тольк оядро + ещё маунт\ремаун тлишний
<[Raiden]> в итоге выйгрыш в  скорости несущественный
<[Raiden]> т.е. нет смысла
<Makita420> наверно шоб быстрее грущилась
<[Raiden]> теперь можно недостатки расмотреть 1. вдруг места больше надо будет, захочется ядра потестить, а мы это не учли. 2. при восстановлении лишние манипуляции с монтированием
<[Raiden]> это вот то, что реально в повседневной жизни дает отдельный бут
<[Raiden]> + 1 секунду ускорения загруки
<Vladislaw> а можно настроить сеть по вайфай, если на втором ноуте(клиенте) и айпи и днс берутся автоматически, и желательно это не изменять?
<openvoid> отдельный /boot нужен если несколько разных дистрибутивов установленно, ну или шифрование параноидальное сделано
<korvin> 1. места? не хватит? это шутка такая?
<korvin> 2. восстановлении чего?
<[Raiden]> лучше подумайте об отдельном /usr/local.  - там можно хранить шрифты, валлпаперы, скрипты и всякие ресурсы которым не требуется переустановка, но которые должны быть доступны глобально, а не 1 юзеру
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> у меня три ос и все отлично без бута отдельного)
<ArcanumCity> Кто-то на unity 2d юзает conky?
<korvin> вот /usr/local'ом уж юзеры почти не пользуются =)
<[Raiden]> korvin: про место не шутка.  восстанвливать загрузчик конечно же.
<korvin> да ладно? когда это ядра такими большими стали?
<[Raiden]> ну, 100мб впринципе хватит ) А если 1 ядро будет лежать .которое 5мб весит, тогда что?
<korvin> я еще понимаю на мелком винте, но на любом не катастрофически древнем десктопе выделить полгига–гиг под бут вообще не проблема
<[Raiden]> 95мб на ветер )
<spainal> если такие умные скажи в чем моя проблема?? я уже хз что думать!
<korvin> ох ппц, жуть какая
<korvin> spainal: я не понял твоего вопроса, честно
<spainal> о хоть обратили внимания =))
<[Raiden]> korvin: я готов отдат ьи 500 гигов и даже ещё 1 винт купить, ради идеи в которой смысл есть.
<[Raiden]> тут то он в чем )
<korvin> [Raiden]: и какие проблемы с восстановлением загрузчика? и зачем интересно его вообще восстанавливать?
<[Raiden]> spainal: повтори )
<AndreX> spainal: будет как хомяк на другом разделе винте внешне будет выглядетькак на одном
<korvin> не каждая осмысленная идея требует 500 гигов
<spainal> 1. если при установке Убунты я диск(раздел) укажу точку монтирования /home он заменит стандартный?
<[Raiden]> korvin: восстанавливать когда слетит. Ес тьввещи при которых это происходит\может произойти )
<[Raiden]> трудностей нет, просто надо будет юзат ьспособ с чрутом и подмонтированием бута
<[Raiden]> что  в другом случае можно не делать
<spainal> черт =((( я думаю как сделать папку Хом что бы при установке все сохранялось но в тоже время нечего не перебрасывать!
<[Raiden]> за ненадобностью
<spainal> типа при установке опять указал Хом и все =)
<korvin> странно, со мной за последние года три–четыре ни разу такие вещи не происходили, да и раньше подробностей не вспомню
<[Raiden]> spainal: А что ты понимаеш ьпод стандартным?
<korvin> а так рут не нужно будет монтировать да?
<korvin> spainal: держи /home на отдельном разделе
<spainal> [Raiden] ну home где учётка моя лежит там я так понимаю все списки програм сохранёнки файлы мои а при установке это все удаляеться и делаеться по дефоулту!
<AndreX> spainal: просто перекинеш всё на тот раздел где будет новый хомяк и примонтируеш как /home
<korvin> spainal: а при переустановке просто указывай этому разделу точку монтирования хоум
<[Raiden]> korvin: если бут прям на руте, можно не юзат ьчрут + не надо маунтить бут - минус две операции )
<korvin> естественно без форматирования
<baronos> а я решил отказатьмя от хом раздела при хегировании тормозит аж ппц
<spainal> korvin вот вот я так и хотел сказать! видать не так выразился!
<korvin> [Raiden]: как это? а рут ты каким волшебным образом загрузишь без загрузчика?
<baronos> хеширования**
<spainal> 2 вопрос который уже так ДА 6 День меня мучает райден знает!
<[Raiden]> spainal: если /home на том же разделе и ставиться с форматированием, то естественно удаляется.
<korvin> baronos: что за хеширование?
<[Raiden]> spainal: если на другом разделе ,то естественно нет, если сам не выберешь ег оформат
<[Raiden]> если я вопрос понял
<spainal> [Raiden] мне проще на другой раздел или винт с местом проблем нет!
<spainal> =)))
<Vladislaw> второй ноут вообще не видит точку доступа, но она есть
<spainal> не работает компиз сегодня переставил систему Без формата
<korvin> spainal: на другом винте еще лучше может быть
<spainal> драва поставил приоритетные
<spainal> и нефига =(
<korvin> наверное "проприетарные"?
<spainal> я так понимаю из-за чего я переустановил проблема не ушла а осталась что то с xconf
<victor0000> spainal: приоритетные есть
<spainal> да спс корвин поправил!
<AndreX> Vladislaw: а карта на 1ноуте поддерживает режим точки доступа?
<spainal> вы меня запутали
<spainal> корочи ставил из вики
<spainal> 285
<Vladislaw> AndreX: ну когда была семерка то на другую семерку инет раздавался
<spainal> компиз не включаеться
<spainal> говорит №Не удаёться включить визуальный эффекты"
<spainal> Vladislaw ты хоче с nix раздать инет виндовс ??
<ArcanumCity> Подскажите виндусятнику), пожалуйста , можно ли ставить Conky на 11.10 с unity 2D, по мануалу , написанному для Gnome2 ?
<Vladislaw> да, с Ubuntu на Asus K50IP на нетбук
<Makita420> а ноуты вообще тд поддерживают
<Zogar> конки - не нужен
<ArcanumCity> ?
<spainal> не не
<Vladislaw> spainal: да, с Ubuntu на Asus K50IP на нетбук
<spainal> не в наутах дело
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: можно, но возможно некоторые опци иотрисовки в конкирц придется изменить
<spainal> у мну было такое я с убунты хотел подать инет комп комп и у меня не получилось по стандартке простой раздачей
<AndreX> ArcanumCity: можно наверно, ссылку на ман
<Vladislaw> spainal: ну пока клиент не видит только созданную точку
<Makita420> как виртуальную тд создать?
<spainal> Vladislaw а роутер стоит? или сам комп в роли роутера?
<ArcanumCity> AndreX  http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky
<Makita420> на убу
<Vladislaw> spainal: к ноуту идет витая пара, тоесть его хочу в роли роутера использовать, и на семерке это получалось
<spainal> Vladislaw знаю =)к тебе инет приходит по земле а ты хочеш отдать по вай фаю так?
<Vladislaw> spainal: да
<spainal> Vladislaw только одному компу или там .....цать
<Vladislaw> spainal: желательно двум, но хотя бы одному уже
<AndreX> ArcanumCity: можно, конки не зависят от конкретного де да и ман просто по установке
<spainal> Vladislaw одному можно но двум  я наблюдал потеря идёт мощности пипец какая тобиш легче купить роутер они щас дешовые!
<thought> ArcanumCity: у меня на юнити2д работает конки с конфигом от убунту 8.10, в плане прорисовки окна ничего не менялось
<spainal> Vladislaw а вообще если с 1 можно на семёрке создать подключение по вайфаю типа комп комп пробывал?!
<Vladislaw> spainal: только заметил, если соежинение создать через "изменить соединения" то к сети сам создавший ноут не подключается, а есдли через "Создать новую безпроводную сеть..." то только создавший подключается а второй ее не видит
<AndreX> ArcanumCity: у меня конфиг со скриптами вабще из разных ос качюет
<Vladislaw> spainal: тоесть с клиента создать подключение что-ли?
<spainal> и посмотри бывает в настройках семёрке в безопасности
<spainal> он создаёться с обоих сторон
<victor0000> spainal:  Connectify - это простая в использовании и бесплатная программа для настройки точки доступа
<Vladislaw> нетбук(клиент) на секунду увидел точку Connectify-me
<spainal> victor0000 извени спс большое незнал привык как то так =)работает и ладно
<spainal> Vladislaw может он у тебя в инвизе?
<spainal> попробую прописать на клиенте насильно точку и подкл
<spainal> Люди кто в компизе и xconfe Шарит Хелп
<Vladislaw> spainal: сейчас попробую
<spainal> Желательно xconf оч надо пипец инет уже и лопатой и чем тока можно перерыл
<spainal> остаёться тока трактором
<baronos> я с таким удовольствием снес компиз))
<spainal> Молодец
<spainal> а мне не он важен
<spainal> мне важно то что видюшка неправельно как то работает
<baronos> как это не так?)
<spainal> ну компиз не вкл
<spainal> долгая история
<spainal> я уже и убунту переустановил
<spainal> и нефига
<spainal> вот новая час отроду
<spainal> не вкл как на старой
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<spainal> ага спс
<spainal> буду знать
<Vladislaw> spainal: создал на клиенте точку, так подключенный к инету ноут ее увидел но не смог подключиться, а на клиенте не нашел пункта подключиться к скритой сети или подобное
<userubuntu234> при сохранение файла из интернета зависло(не закрывается) окно выбора папки для файла - что делать?
<Intrpt> ч-чёрт.. как же всё же убить этот фиолетовый сплеш в 11.10? стандартный способ не помогает
<[Raiden]> поставь  plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo и он будет синий
<[Raiden]> )
<Intrpt> [Raiden]:  =)) гениальный выход
<[Raiden]> или снеси плимут совсем.
<baronos> это который при вводе логина фон чтоли?)
<[Raiden]> нет
<Intrpt> который до ввода логина.. который даже при выключенном сплеше светит
<[Raiden]> до него
<Intrpt> фон ввода логина у меня как обоина уже давно стоит
<spainal> http://paste.pro/5134184 Драва стоят (Джифорс)Убунта 10.10 не работает компиз
<Vladislaw> spainal: только что в автоматически созданом на "сервере" подключении "auto qqq" изменил параметры ИПв4 на "общий с другими компютерами", пишет что подключено но клиент пишет "ожидание подключения"
<Vladislaw> и как понимать такое поведение
<AndreX> Intrpt: quiet splash убирал из etc/default/grub
<AndreX> ?
<Intrpt> AndreX: конечно
<[Raiden]> хм, интересн окак выглядит  plymouth-theme-text , надо потом посмотрет ьв виртуалке
<AndreX> и update-grub2 делал
<spainal> Vladislaw попробуй на клиенте прописать в ручную адрес (АЙПИ) ну там маску шлюз и ДНС(провайдера)
<Intrpt> AndreX: сплеша нет, но фиолет светится.. я уже простил неродное расширение при загрузке.. в 10.04 таким стандартным способом норм правилось
<Intrpt> AndreX: sudo update-grub достаточно?
<AndreX> ну да
<[Raiden]> како ключик вгету говорить продолжать?
<spainal> Vladislaw только версии 4
<spainal> Vladislaw v4  а не в v6
<AndreX> [Raiden]: возможно
<Vladislaw> spainal: сейчас попробую
<Intrpt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719019/
<userubuntu234> при сохранение файла из интернета зависло(не закрывается) окно выбора папки для файла - что делать? удалить процесс? какой?
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: а nosplash точно не помогает?
<ArcanumCity> thought  и  AndreX
<ArcanumCity> спасибо
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: не помогало.. сейчас ещё попробую
<baronos> userubuntu234 наутилус или браузер отрубай
<AndreX> [Raiden]: quiet splash выглядит как в федоре 8
<AndreX> белая полоска в низу заполняется
<userubuntu234> baronos, браузер отрубить помогло. спасибо
<Intrpt> nosplash вообще никак не действует
<spainal> http://paste.pro/5134184 Драва стоят (Джифорс)Убунта 10.10 не работает компиз
<baronos> что компиз говорит когда пытаешься вкл?
<spainal> понтяно пойду под формат и сделаю кокраз другой винт хоумом
<spainal> не могу говорит заработать
<AndreX> spainal: sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo service gdm restart
<spainal> baronos говорит не удолось вкл визуалный эффекты!
<stolzus> я твой дом труба шатал?
<spainal> AndreX http://paste.pro/5134186
<AndreX> норм
<AndreX> рестартни гдм
<baronos> за языком следи, подтекст этоговыражения выражает грубость в жесткой мере
<baronos>   оо он вишел
<AndreX> ага я тоже тока заметил
<AndreX> вторая команда поздно сработала)
<baronos>  хех рестартанул гдм значит)
<AndreX> да кстати может вабще не загрузиться
<baronos> ыыыыы жесть))
<AndreX> ну просто нвидиа-иксконфиг иногда корявфй ксорг конф создаёт
<yacoov> там тарам
<stolzus> у меня был вариант написать про интимное взаимодействие с рукой, но там вообще нецензурная брать
<Vladislaw> spainal: все то же( никакой сети между ноутами
<stolzus> *брань
<AndreX> spainal: что иксы не запустились?
<Spainal> нет
<Spainal> зашол логин пароль как терминале
<Spainal> вручную запустил иксы и оказался как то под рутом 0_0
<Spainal> в руте все гуд даже раб стол по другому видно что все работает
<[Raiden]> Spainal первый юзер нвидии с таким гемороем )
<Spainal> компиз тут без проблем работает
<[Raiden]> покажи лог иксов
<[Raiden]> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AndreX> ну наверно и в обычном заработает
<Spainal> дай команду пж покажу
<Spainal> райден как там писать перед этим
<Spainal> mn
<Spainal> cat
<AndreX> cat
<Spainal> yflj ct,t yf hf, cnjkt cgbcjxtr rjvfyl cltkfnm f nj pf,sdf.
<Spainal> ой
<Spainal> =)
<[Raiden]> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Spainal> http://paste.pro/5134187
<Spainal> Надо говорю списочек команд себе сделать
<Spainal> что бы помнить что кого куда
<[Raiden]> заметки вещь полезная
<Spainal> cp копировать cat смотреть
<Spainal> ага Хорошая
<[Raiden]> я сча храню в прогармме cherrytree , правда если надо доступ в консоли , лучше что-то другое
<baronos> надо по нейронам складировать))
<[Raiden]> Spainal: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=14535.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=79579.0
<stolzus> мне очень нравилось в kabiikaboo
<stolzus> или как там программа то называется. минималистичная. жаль настроек мало
<Spainal> AndreX ну что скажеш что нить?)
<Spainal> AndreX можно сносить? =)
<Spainal> Спать хочу ужас
<Spainal> у мну уже 2 ночи =((
<User604[web]> что делать проприетарный драйвер Nvidia пишет что активирован, но в данный момент не используется, переустановка проблему не решает 285 драйвер
<Spainal> ПРИВЕТ
<Spainal> похоже как у мну =)))
<[Raiden]> User604[web]: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<AndreX> Spainal: что сносить?
<Spainal> AndreX ну Систему переустанавливать польность под нож =)
<baronos>  да
<AndreX> зачем
<User604[web]> что я этой командой сделал?
<[Raiden]> xorg.conf сгенерировал
<User604[web]> перезагружаться теперь?
<[Raiden]> да или релогин. Если не помогает
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Spainal> AndreX ну у не смотрел Иксы?
<Spainal> ладно перезагрух
<Spainal> перезагружусь если что отпишусь =)
<AndreX> дафай
<[Raiden]> в логе Spainal я не увидел криминала...
<baronos>  там нужна дидукция))
<AndreX> я тоже
<spainal> AndreX ну слушай я даже незнаю как тебя отблагодарить!
<AndreX> )
<spainal> все заработало разрешение встало как раньше
<spainal> я 6 день голову ломаю
<spainal> СПС БОЛЬШОЕ!
<spainal> =)
<spainal> жил бы ты в Сибири
<spainal> прям щас на машину и в кабак
<spainal> =)
<AndreX> я итак в иркутске)
<spainal> ооо
<spainal> =) не еще раз я в ту сторону не поеду
<spainal> Красноярск
<spainal> =)
<spainal> в Кодинск ездил туда дороги я скажу.......
<spainal> будеш в Красноярске пиши =)
<spainal> Угощю чем нить
<spainal> вкусным
<spainal> =)
<AndreX> ладно всё успокойся уже
<spainal> 312675696
<spainal> да я рад
<spainal> знаеш как
<spainal> =)
<AndreX> а то райден забанит
<[Raiden]> )
<spainal> все молчу молчу
<spainal> а то по морде получу =))
<spainal> вот в копизе точнее в софте расш настройка там нет доп анимации как сделать так что бы появилась
<spainal> если не сложно напишите
<AndreX> compiz-extra вроде надо ставить
<spainal> где?
<AndreX> апт
<spainal> ну
<spainal> а путь я так понел обновлять надо
<AndreX> apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<baronos> sudo apt-get install compiz-extra
<baronos> рррр
<victor0000> паравоз
<spainal> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main
<spainal> а не это?
<AndreX> lf d htgf[ tcnm
<AndreX> да в репах уже есть
<victor0000> spainal: это кряк))
<spainal> ааа
<spainal> понел =)
<Intrpt> поставлю вопрос иначе =) кто на 11.10 с плимутом и текстовой загрузкой, покажите свой граб конфиг, пожалуйста?
<baronos> скай бы сейчас кикнул)))
<spainal> "rcnhf xnj jy ltkftn&
<spainal> экстра что делает этот?
<baronos> типа расширение
<spainal> дополнение?
<spainal> понел
<AndreX> да
<victor0000> spainal: свойства темы
<AndreX> хм где второй то с иксами потерялся
<spainal> Нэт такого пакета =)
<spainal> Не удалось найти пакет compiz-extra
<victor0000> Intrpt: груб сломали?
<Demar> господа подскажите как сделать сделать конфиг для VPNC, что бы при команде vpnc в терминале она сразу подключалась согласно данным в конфиге?
<AndreX> spainal: compiz-plugins-extra должен быть
<Demar> конфиг сделал а она не подключается ....
<Vladislaw> делал соединение по вот этой схеме, но ноут клиент все так же не видел сеть
<Intrpt> victor0000: да нет.. не могу избавиться от сплеша и граф. экрана первичной загрузки стандартным способом через правку конфига.
<baronos> после инстал набери компиз и нажми таб пока не появится список пакетов
<spainal> : Не удалось найти пакет compiz-plugins-extra
<spainal> НЭт пакэт =)))
<AndreX> ну репы не все подключены наверно
<spainal> там есть плагинс ну нету не слова про экстар
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: удали сплэш и сделай sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<victor0000> Intrpt: груб, новое наоборот бург попробуеш установка бург
<spainal> щас подключу посмотрю
<[Raiden]> может даст чего
<[Raiden]> *удали плимут
<AndreX> spainal: http://paste.pro/5134191
<spainal> репы небыли подключены
<spainal> baronos если я твой и АндреяХ поставлю ну что вы дали что нить измениться?
<baronos> пробуй методом тыка
<User452[web]> только что по вашему совету сгенерировал файл для драйвера видяхи, теперь комп только в консольном режиме, ошибка "no screens found" выручайте!
<baronos> удалить не трудно)
<victor0000> User452[web]: кто команд?
<ArcanumCity> и всетаки интернет -сила) читаю тут Вас .. на расстоянии 5000 км от Иркутска)
<User452[web]> xorg.conf сгенерировал новый
<victor0000> ArcanumCity: я тут марс
<AndreX> User452[web]: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.con
<AndreX> conf
<AndreX> User452[web]: дрова откуда ставил?
<spainal> пока всем пойду спать!
<Demar> кто знает как сделать запуск VPNC с конфига из терминала без прописывание каждый раз шлюза и аутентификации?
<User452[web]> проприетарные, я уже обращался минут 15 назад, написано было, что активированы, но сейчас не используются
<User452[web]> ввел команду квадратики пишет, не знаю что он сейчас сделал или нет
<Intrpt> безрезультатно.. хотя сплеш пропал, остался только граф. скрин при первичной загрузке..
<baronos> д нажмии потом ентер
<victor0000> Intrpt: груб, новое наоборот бург попробуеш установка бург
<AndreX> User452[web]: ну значит не сделал , там xorg.conf
<User452[web]> так и написал
<AndreX> !xswat > User452[web] и обновись
<ubuntuhelp> User452[web], please see my private message
<User452[web]> как обновиться, я совсем не разбираюсь
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<AndreX> User452[web]: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<User452[web]> уф, все, заработало
<User452[web]> спасибо большое, попробую обновиться
<User452[web]> этот реп в системе уже естьЮ обновляться не хочет, говорит, что уже все есть((( предлагает 32 битные установить дрова
<AndreX> хм а система какая? 32 64
<User452[web]> 64
<AndreX> а версия дров
<[Raiden]> а зачем вам нужен этот реп
<baronos> он 285 юров
<baronos> дрова ставят***
<User452[web]> 285, дрова стоят проприетарные сейчас, уже много раз переустанавливал их, пишет, что активированы, но не используются, как то playonlinux заикнулся, что 3d не поддерживает карта
<[Raiden]> 1. отключаем,  2. удаляем 285 дрова , 3. sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings  4. sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> *отключаем реп
<[Raiden]> что то другое будете ставить когда вкурите почему не работало
<AndreX> райден кстати это твой клиент) у него после ребута иксы не запустились
<User452[web]> эм, могу сказать, что была проблема с отключением ноута, удалил дрова, без них все нормально на встроенной карте работало - отключалось
<[Raiden]> не  ,в ноутах я не силен, тем боле с 2 видюхами
<AndreX> хм да кстате, с етими двойными картами в лине проблемы есть пока
<User452[web]> нормально, что в информации о системе в графе видео ничего не написано?
<AndreX> User452[web]: на форуме поищи, может чё найдёш, вроде как возможно пока использовать тока одну из двух и переключаться между ними нельзя, покашто
<[Raiden]> в имидже убунты есть слово desctop , притензии владельцев ноутов не принимаем
<[Raiden]> шутка
<User452[web]> )
<[Raiden]> k*
<User452[web]> да какие притензии, зато  играть меньше стал)
<[Raiden]> )
<User452[web]> глядишь дальше повышенную получать буду
<AndreX> ну да полезно для нервов и зрения
<[Raiden]> да уж, меня убунта из лайнэйдж вытащила
<ArcanumCity> запустил конки после установки, появилось окно, и исчезло...в терминале ничего не могу выполнять
<AndreX> см в томже мануале ниже решение проблем
<ArcanumCity> ^CConky: received SIGINT or SIGTERM to terminate. bye!
<AndreX> search hddtemp
<ArcanumCity> Только для Ubuntu 8.04 и более старых версий - на это обращать внимание?
<AndreX> ArcanumCity: ты по ошибке гуглил?
<ArcanumCity> сорри,счас читаю
<yurau> ядро обновилось
<Romanista> Народ, можете помочь?
<Romanista> убунту говорит что мало места в директории / можно как-то ему места дать еще?
<Zogar> жесткий какого р-ра?
<baronos> yurau до скольки обновилось?
<Romanista> вообще он 320гб
<Romanista> я дал 20 под убуту и где-то 6 под свап
<Zogar> Romanista: А /home у тебя в отдельный раздел вынесен? или как?
<AndreX> Romanista: хомяк на томже разделе? и скака под / выделено
<yurau> baronos: 2.6.38-12 было -11
<Romanista> было это так
<Romanista> в винде я сделал отдельный раздел
<Romanista> потом когда ставил убунту разделил его на 2 куска
<Romanista> 20 и 6
<Romanista> просто я в убунту только 2й вечер
<Romanista> не разобрался что как
<baronos> yurau ясно, а я то думал 3.0.0.13 обновилось)
<yurau> это на ubuntu 11.04
<AndreX> Romanista: удали весь лишний хлам и пакеты из кэша man apt-get
<baronos> yurau ну тогда надо тоже обновится)
<baronos> у меня 10гигов хватает за глаза на / раздел
<Zogar> Romanista: а, ну  сноси винду. Убунте мало 20Гб на всё. для корня ~ 8Гб и под хоум хотяб  гигов 30. Или софт удаляй и чисти /home от данных и мусора
<Romanista> винду нельзя сносить
<Sergey_IT> baronos, вот двд писать будешь и в темпе 4 гб может пропасть
<Romanista> по совету системы я через терминал почистил man apt-get
<Zogar> тогда сноси софт, порнофильмы, музыку, мусор
<Romanista> нельзя как-то ему добавить ему памяти?
<Romanista> все "порно" на отдельном харде
<baronos> хмм, а раздел хом тогда зачем?
<Zogar> можно, освободив диск из-под винды
<Romanista> на нуоте ничего не держу из файлов
<AndreX> fdisk -l /dev/sda или какой там у тебя диск
<Romanista> надо зайти в винду и сжать диск потом тут добавить7
<[Raiden]> )
<Zogar> Нужно снести нахрен винду, она не нужна )
<Romanista> мне нужна
<Sergey_IT> у кого nvidia gf6200 (5220)?  Как работает?
<AndreX> Romanista: sudo fdisk -l покажи
<Romanista> щас
<AndreX> !paste > Romanista
<ubuntuhelp> Romanista, please see my private message
<Zogar> Romanista: ну и выполни sudo aptitude autoclean
<Zogar> Romanista: а зачем тебе виндовс?
<Romanista> другой вопрос
<Romanista> зачем мне бубунту?
<AndreX> кстати да, зачем?
<Zogar> эти два вопроса даже можно объединить - зачем мне компьютер?
<victor0000> Romanista: правильно зачем убунту
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<Romanista> давайте не будем тут холиварить
<Zogar> Тут одни лохи. Понаставили убунту. Зачем? Почему? Неясно.
<Zogar> ))
<Sergey_IT> убуть или не убуть - вот в чем вопрос
<victor0000> Romanista: игры убунту нту жестоко
<Romanista> игры?
<Romanista> я играю только в вк3 и все
<Romanista> думаю через вайн пойдет
<victor0000> Romanista: игры убунту нету
<Zogar> Romanista: что такое вк3 ?
<baronos> надо убить компутер и пойти работать и стоить семью )
<Romanista> Andrex
<victor0000> Romanista: правильно зачем убунту
<Romanista> сделал
<Sergey_IT> в линуксе думать вредно - пробовать надо
<Romanista> но тут нельзя вроде пастить больше трех строк
<AndreX> !paste | Romanista
<ubuntuhelp> Romanista: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<victor0000> Romanista: похоже картинка отправить
<Romanista> !paste Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sectors' (default)  -v                    print program version  -C <number>           specify the number of cylinders  -H <number>           specify the number of heads  -S <number>     
<baronos> хех)
<AndreX> wtf
<Zogar> Romanista: нет, так дело не пойдет
<victor0000> Romanista: давай принтскреен нажми
<[Green]> мда
<[Green]> тут как всегда весело
<AndreX> ага
<Romanista> молодцы
<AndreX> Romanista: даже команду нормально скопипастить не можем?
<Romanista> да, не можем
<Zogar> Romanista: Заходишь на http://paste.org.ru/ и копируешь туда вывод с консоли. Затем ссылку на сайт постишь сюда
<Romanista> есть желание помочь?
<Sergey_IT> так что, ни у кого gf6200 нет?
<AndreX> я sudo fdisk -l говорил а не чтото там
<Romanista> http://paste.org.ru/?82msyw
<Zogar> Вставляешь, жмешь кнопочку Paste и ссылку в студию
<Romanista> вот так?
<Zogar> Да
<Romanista> Зогар, не будь фанатик ОСей
<Romanista> это всего лишь ось
<Romanista> что любить или ненавидеть
<Zogar> Но у тебя хрень а не вывод
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: у меня раньше была но под убунту не успел даже заюзать
<Zogar> философствовать потом будем
<Romanista> хорошо, просто игнорируй меня
<Sergey_IT> не хрень, а хелп
<Zogar> Romanista: можно вопрос? Ты место освободить для чего хочешь? Чтобы не выскакивало сообщение, или для экспериментов и изучения системы?
<Romanista> 2е
<Zogar> Тогда 20Гб мало.
<Romanista> ну могу еще 50 дать
<Zogar> Очистка лишь отсрочит проблему
<AndreX> Romanista: надо sudo fdisk -l а не -1 и не I
<Romanista> да хоть 100
<yurau> Sergey_IT: у меня есть gf6200
<Sergey_IT> yurau, и как работает?
<Romanista> это тире и цифра 1?
<AndreX> L
<yurau> Sergey_IT: работает нормально вроде. какой вопрос?
<Romanista> ой
<AndreX> тока маленькая
<yurau> Sergey_IT: у мя она под 10.04
<Sergey_IT> yurau, да вот хочу поменять радеон 9200 на gf6200
<Zogar> Romanista: переразбей диск 8Гб на корень, свап сколько-то там и остальное под /home - ubujd 40-50
<Zogar> хватит даже на порнофильмы
<yurau> Sergey_IT: я тоже на том компе ати 9600 про на гф6200 поменял
<[Raiden]> какой смысл меня 9200 на 6200
<Romanista> http://paste.org.ru/?xhuoge
<[Raiden]> а.. радеон
<Romanista> что-то ты часто пишешь про порно
<yurau> [Raiden]: пропиретарные дрова не вставали
<ArcanumCity> ребята скачал conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2
<ArcanumCity>  выполняю arcanum@tylerdurden:~$ tar -j -x conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2
<ArcanumCity> b ybxtuj yt ghjbc[jlbn
<AndreX> Romanista: а зачем 2 свопа?
<ArcanumCity> и ничего не происходит
<Romanista> не знаю
<Romanista> мб случайно сделал
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], мне крутая не нужна, не для игрушек... просто с 12.04 могут быть проблемы
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: tar xjvf conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2
<AndreX> Romanista: /dev/sda6 удали и на рут разширь
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], и она есть agp. Но может лучше PCI ?
<Romanista> как это прога называлась
<[Raiden]> Romanista: я перепутал, не заметил сразу радеон. 6200 лучше, хотя щё лучше хотя бы 8200 - тут уже декодинг HD можно поюзать
<Romanista> ты перепутал меня с кем-то)
<[Raiden]> ага
<AndreX> Romanista: какая прога?
<[Raiden]> а.. агп
<baronos> gparted наверно имел ввиду
<[Raiden]> тогда нвое чем гф 6ххх не выйдет
<Romanista> квово
<Romanista> она
<Romanista> спасибо
<AndreX> Romanista: тока не из системы а из ливки делай
<[Raiden]> *нове
<[Raiden]> е
 * baronos i'm telepat)
<AndreX> раздел не сможеш отмантировать
<Zogar> Romanista: загрузись с LiveCD или флешки и проделай переразбивку, это проще всего тебе
<AndreX> baronos: поздравляю с новым званием)
<Romanista> если я так сделаю
<ArcanumCity> [Raiden] спасибо), но теперь буду курить мануал по компиляции conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2: Функция open завершилась с ошибкой: Нет такого файла или каталога
<ArcanumCity> только убунту поставил ,уже надо учится компилить
<baronos> ахаха))
<Romanista> это будет как переустановка  системы?
<Zogar> типа того
<Romanista> и опять это проблема с мышкой
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: я чего-то сомневаюсь что есть смысл собирать самому конки
<[Raiden]> хотя для изучения как собирать подойдет
<AndreX> ArcanumCity: просто конфиг наверно кривой или что то не поставил что используется в конфиге или в скриптах
<[Raiden]> конфиг кривой наверное.
<[Raiden]> и выше был пост про сигтерм  в консоли - сигтерм это нормальное завершение
<[Raiden]> сам закрыл или ctrl+c нажал )
<Romanista> тогда эти свопы и другое сами удаляться?
<ArcanumCity> лень победила) буду просто конфиг править
<[Raiden]> в или больше свопов иметь можно
<[Raiden]> 2
<AndreX> Romanista: само ничего не бывает
<AndreX> Romanista: с ливки гпартедом нормально сделаеш и всё
<Romanista> хорошо
<Romanista> такс, 100 под систему и 6 гб под своп?
<AndreX> скока оперативы
<Romanista> если больше под своп дать будет лучше?
<Romanista> 4гб
<Romanista> ддр3
<AndreX> можно вабще убрать
<akamusashi_Away> jjпри таком размере он тебе ваще не нужен
<Romanista> хорошо
<Romanista> гпартедом удалить эти разделы, да?
<Romanista> потом снова поставить убунту?
<baronos> удали сда6 и свопы
<AndreX> удалить расширить разделы на пустое место и всё у тебя ведь она уже стоит
<Romanista> а что такое сд6? что там лежит?
<AndreX> да свап у тебя там второй
<Romanista> понятно
<Romanista> еще вопрос
<Romanista> я вот эти 6гб с свопа дам на систему
<Romanista> если я хочу дать еще 50 гб, то мне надо в винду лезть
<Romanista> чтобы сжать диск
<AndreX> Romanista: зачем тебе рут 50 гб
<baronos> в гпартере откуси кусок
<Romanista> или гпартедом можно делать7
<Romanista> эти 20гб куда-то ушли
<Romanista> даже винда столько не ест
<Romanista> говорит что осталось 300мб где-то
<AndreX> Romanista: просто наставил всякого хлама вот и ушли кудато
<Romanista> ну, хром, влс плеер, вайн и обновления
<Romanista> ну скайп
<AndreX> совневаюсь чтото
<baronos> вайн виной
<Zogar> а под вайном наверное игрушку поставил, да?
<AndreX> ага вайн 15 гб сьел ноно
<Romanista> нет
<Romanista> еще не ставил ничего
<baronos> он захламляет ось фу гадость не люблю его))
<Romanista> вк3 это варкрафт 3
<AndreX> хомяк отдельно у него по этому на рут всё что он в вайн ставит не повлияет
<Romanista> ну, торент еще поставил
<Romanista> что за хомяк?
<AndreX> да у меня система 5 гигов весит, ты полюбому чтото ещё делал, тока не сознаёшся
<Romanista> еще создал файл Xmodmap in ect/X11/ врядли он весит 15 гб
<baronos> а может что то типа из серии ядра .38 под 11.10???))) что то мистическое?)))
<Zogar> Romanista: Честно говоря, ты бы все-таки вернулся в еретическую ось, да пожамкал бы диск. Выдели убунте нормально места, гигов 50. И не будешь страдать фигней. Уже б сделал давно.
<Zogar> А там уже хоть обставься вайнами )
<Romanista> но вот чел говорит что у него 5гб
<Romanista> с чего бы мне 20 не хватает
<Zogar> у тебя ОЗУ сколько?
<Romanista> 4
<baronos> форматни и поставь заного
<baronos> а ставил не из под винды?)
<Romanista> нет, с лайвсд
<Romanista> тут у меня какой-то диск
<Romanista> там есть папка
<Romanista> lost+found
<baronos> ну вот заходи форматай раздел 20 гигов ставь заного и фс ext4
<Zogar> корень - 8Гб, свап - 512Мб, хоум - оставшееся место
<AndreX> ну понятно, хомяк просто в рут тоже поставил
<Zogar> и у тебя на всё хватит
<Romanista> ну не могли 20гб пропасть
<victor0000> ненадо формат! просто создать файл 50гб екст4 хоме на нтфс файл потом хоме копир папка на файл внутри хоме
<Romanista> скайп+торент+влс+хром+вайн съели 20гб?
<baronos> и не пропали, там какой то прощенное недоразумение
<[Raiden]> )
<ArcanumCity> какого обьема диск?
<Zogar> блин
<Zogar> facepalm
<AndreX> пора прекращать этот балаган помоему
<[Raiden]> используйте baobab и gdmap что бы понять кто место скушал
<Makita420> ы
<Romanista> ок
<Zogar> [Raiden]: не сможет баобабить. места нет, не вырастет баобаб
<AndreX> )
<[Raiden]> ))
<Romanista> смешно
<[Raiden]> крокодил не ловится, не ростёт кокос (с)
<victor0000> Romanista: давац формат он прав
<AndreX> Romanista: вывод mount покажи, хочю понять что ты там с точками монтирования намутил
<AndreX> на пасту
<Romanista> sudo mount?
<Romanista> или как?
<AndreX> да без разницы
<Zogar> Romanista: грузись в MS уже )) перераздей диск, падаван
<Romanista> хорошо, бос
<Romanista> я лучше го послушаю
<ArcanumCity> conky no x11.conf Кто-то знает зачем это файл конфига?
<Romanista> его*
<AndreX> мне просто кажется он создал 2 ехт раздела но хомяк отдельно не сделал и напихал в него чегонить на гигов 15
<baronos> он не вернеться с мс
<victor0000> Romanista: жду команд
<Makita420> как посмотреть каналы на сервере?
<Romanista> ЧТО ТАКОЕ ХОМЯК?
<Zogar> baronos: я тоже боюсь за него )
<AndreX> Romanista: /home
<Zogar> Romanista: /home - хомяк
<Romanista> http://paste.org.ru/?wo85b7
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, зачем кричишь?
<victor0000> Romanista: хомяк как Program files винду
<[Raiden]> как документ энд сеттингс скорее
<AndreX> yну да как я и думал)
<Romanista> что-то мне не кажется что это програм файлс
<Romanista> хомяк это как хард с порном как у Zogar
<Zogar> Точно
<AndreX> Romanista: переставляй нормально
<Romanista> если бы я знал что такое нормально
<baronos> гыыыыы
<Romanista> я бы этого не делал
<AndreX> и хомяк отдельно делай
<Romanista> весь вопрос в том
<Romanista> как его сделать отдельно?
<victor0000> /media/64e1446f-b6d2-4615-bbfe-75fddf873e0f type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) место хомяк
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, а почитать не пробовал...
<baronos> раздел создай и поставь точку монтирования /home
<AndreX> /dev/sda5 точку монтирования /home
<Zogar> Romanista: при разметке в gparted делай вручную разбивку, ручками вбивай нужный объем на каждый раздел. Должно получиться три раздела - корень, свап и хоум. пустого пространства не должно остаться, как и всяких других левых линуксовых разделов
<Romanista> вот, спасибо
<Romanista> все понял
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<baronos> надо где то красными большими буква написать учитесь сначала на виртуальной машине.
<AndreX> хотя мохно не переставляя это сделать, но я лучше помолчю...
<Romanista> не люблю виртуалки
<victor0000> sudo rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/64e1446f-b6d2-4615-bbfe-75fddf873e0f.
<Zogar> baronos: я бы советовал сносить систему и ставить сразу ковыряться и обживать. Интернет и браузер в помошь новичку.
<victor0000> Romanista:
<Romanista> думаю с первой установки все ничего не знали
<baronos> Zogar это хард переход, некоторым нужен лайт)
<Romanista> скажем так, "мы не ищем легкий путей"
<AndreX> тут одна была. та умудрилась хомяк в нтфс примонтировать
<victor0000> Romanista: неа, мои команд уже?
<Aiveri> hi all
<AndreX> hi
<Romanista> виктор
<Romanista> я твой русский понять не могу
<Romanista> честно
<Romanista> hi
<victor0000> Romanista: вот ты балуется
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, это читал/смотрел? http://www.ubuntologia.ru/installation
<Romanista> смотрел
<Romanista> жаль там 10.04 ставят
<Romanista> да?
<AndreX>  а разницы почти нет
<Zogar> А есть разница?
<Romanista> когда я ставил 11.10 не все так было
<Romanista> как на картинках
<Zogar> Romanista: Правильно тебе Сергей ссылку дал, почитай, не надо троллить тут )
<Romanista> троллить?
<AndreX> нужно не по картинкам делать а понемать смысл того что делаеш
<Zogar> Тут и так тролли со стажем ))
<Romanista> тебе сколько лет?
<Sergey_IT>  Romanista, учись думать..
<victor0000> Romanista: нехочеш?
<Romanista> хорошо
<Romanista> буду
<victor0000> Romanista: тут вкусно?
<Romanista> хорошо что вы все крутые линуксоиды
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, и вообще - эти вещи в книжках по *nix описаны
<Romanista> хорошо
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, я не крутой - обычный пользователь
<Zogar> Romanista: Вобщем ждем тебя, возвращайся к нам с новым жирным хомяком и баобабом
<[Raiden]> )
<Romanista> будешь скучать?
<Zogar> очень
<Zogar> четсно
<Romanista> я тоже
<victor0000> Romanista: иди читат урок сам, я тебя команд не буду не слушаеш
<Romanista> люди
<Romanista> вы видите сообщения виктора0000?
<AndreX> да, иди учись уже
<victor0000> Romanista: укоманд мои?
<Romanista> чему учиться?
<victor0000> Romanista: уже команд мои?
<AndreX> [Raiden]: отправь его учиться)
<baronos> прелесть виртуальной машины кроеться в экперементах)
<[Raiden]> )
<Zogar> ))
<[Raiden]> Да пусть висит. По  теме вроде болтаете
<Romanista> вот именно
<victor0000>  Romanista: кто имени? интерес?
<Romanista> я тут хотел поставить берил
<Romanista> но что-то в середине гайда накткнулся на странные вещи
<Romanista> не смог поставить
<AndreX> Romanista: аргументы где?
<AndreX> ссыль на ман
<Romanista> какие аргументы?
<Zogar> Romanista: и не сможешь. баобаб не влезает в хомяка, очевидно жеж
<victor0000> Romanista: давай новости история винда АНТИВИРУС причина будеш говори?
<Romanista> http://linux.xlibs.net/2007/01/27/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-beryl-%D0%BD%D0%B0-ubuntu-edgy-%D1%81-%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BC-xgl-%D0%BF%D0%B5/
<AndreX> goo.gl в следующий раз юзай
<Romanista> а есть еще что-то типа берила?
<[Raiden]> берил сейчас называется compiz
<shenmue> http://linux.xlibs.net/2007/01/27/установка-beryl-на-ubuntu-edgy-с-использованием-xgl-пе/
<shenmue> что в фуфлофоксе до сих пор рунглишь не пашет в ссылках?
<AndreX> мда ман старый
<Romanista> у меня хром
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, а ты на даты смотришь?
<Romanista> нет, не смотрю
<aron612> всем привет. вопрос. при подклчении 3г модема в виджете в кде появляется устройство "мобильное", подключение настроено на автоконнект. но чтобы начал коннектиться - надо поставить чек "мобильное соединение". как сделать чтобы чек ставился автоматом м
<aron612> одем подключался автоматически?
<AndreX> Romanista: 2007 года ман
<Romanista> мжа
<Romanista> мда
<victor0000> Romanista: думаеш старое воняй?
<victor0000> aron612: но, просто гугле пиши автомат... модем убунту
<Romanista> Kflyj
<Romanista> Ладно
<Romanista> все спасибо за помощь
<Romanista> когда-нить я не буду задавать такие вопромы
<victor0000> Romanista: на винда, пора
<Romanista> вопросы*
<Romanista> нет, винда не нужна
<Romanista> убунту делает все что нужно
<Romanista> вроде как
<victor0000> Romanista: всем плакали
<baronos> ты добейся цели, она того стоит
<[Raiden]> victor0000: старайся писать на русском , на русских ресурсах.
<[Raiden]> а то хрен поймешь
<Romanista> вот-вот, и я про тоже
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell victor0000 about rules
<ubuntuhelp> victor0000, please see my private message
<AndreX> victor0000: намереное искажение слов это нарушение правил
<Romanista> думаю он транслитом пишет, а потом переводит
<victor0000> AndreX: кого инвалид глухонемой про?
<baronos> ахаха)))
<Zogar> Думаю что Виктор няшка и привносит свой шарм )
<AndreX>  думаю он с инглиша переводит
<victor0000> AndreX: дайте глухонмой хорощи про есть?
<Zogar> Ну разве не чудо? )
<baronos> надо его отправлять на #ubuntu
 * AndreX сделал #android-ru rm -rf мозга
<AndreX> упс
<Romanista> злые люди на русских форумах
<baronos> ого
<Romanista> и прочих ирках
<AndreX> откуда андройд ру взялся в тексте 0_0
<Zogar> AndreX: тебя хакнули )
<AndreX> ага )
<victor0000> AndreX: виртуалбокс просто андроид.исо
<AndreX> моя твоя не понимать
<Romanista> андроид это хорошо
<AndreX> victor0000: ты откуда, из страны какой)
<Zogar> Он говорит что виртуалбокс это просто и андроид тоже )
<baronos> почему лень переставить ос, я могу запороть че нить или загадить ос, и на дню могу 2-4 раза переставить пока идеально не будет))
<victor0000> AndreX: установка андроид для убунту, денди приставка как
<AndreX> ужс
<baronos> мне звездные войны напоминает
<Zogar> baronos: +1
<Romanista> да не лень
<AndreX> ёда
<Romanista> мне просто нельзя с ФБ выйти
<Romanista> жду ответа
<Zogar> А ты разве не знаешь что ФБ теперь не херит сообщения?
<Romanista> знаю
<Romanista> но мне надо потом ответить
<Zogar> зайдешь, ответишь. не?
<Romanista> я не знаю когда смогу зайти
<Romanista> уже 9.35
<Romanista> я наверное час буду переставлять ось
<victor0000> Romanista: правила ФБ тебя лоб пуля?
<Zogar> с 4мя Гб ОЗУ? сомневаюсь
<baronos> рома при переустановки если инет работает ио браузер откроешь и сюда зайдешь и скучно ставить не будет)
<Romanista> сначало в винду надо
<Romanista> или нет
<AndreX> victor0000: http://www.translate.ru/ http://translate.google.ru/
<baronos> и сразу можно подсказать что как разбивать
<Romanista> значит мне нужна с ливесд загрузиться?
<Romanista> и доставать вас опять7
<Zogar> Romanista: да, в нее. Пусть тебя успокаивает мысль что мы не боты и не исчезнем никуда, даже через час
<baronos> или загрузи лайф установи тимвивер и тебе помогут
<victor0000> AndreX: сайт работает))
<AndreX> )
<Romanista> на лайв можно тимвивер?
<baronos> да
<AndreX> victor0000: рад за тебя
<Romanista> все больше удивляюсь линукс
<victor0000> AndreX: ты не работает))
<baronos> я с андройда к тебе на лайф по тимвиверу зайду и все)
<Romanista> у меня тоже андроид
<Zogar> Скоро останется только 2 системы, iOS и андроид. Ну и убунту, конечно
<Romanista> да?
<Romanista>  а винда куда?
<Zogar> В небытие, в забвенье
<Romanista> не скоро
<Romanista> совсем не скоро
<baronos> и вообще надо спать идти, утро вечера мудрее
<Zogar> вслед за 95й, 98й
<Zogar> и тд
<Romanista> О_О
<Romanista> ты же хотел
<Romanista> зайти ко мне
<baronos> я в охране работаю и уже сутки не сплю завтра домой ехать думай быстрей и у меня сигареты кончаются(
<Romanista> курить плохо
<Romanista> вот андроид
<Romanista> сделал бекап
<Romanista> перепрошился
<Romanista> востановил и все
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<[Raiden]> baronos: слей алена карра, почитай. Мне помогло. Теперь стороной обхожу и курящих и сигареты
<[Raiden]> )
<Zogar> а мне грудная жаба помогла
<baronos> я его уже читал пол года не курил, синька чмо
<Zogar> которая жмет давать денег на сигареты
<Romanista> ладно, перегружась...мне зогар поможет
<Romanista> да же?
<Zogar> конечно )
<Romanista> ути-пути
<Zogar> Чип и Дейл спешат на помошь ))
<baronos> я под столом)
<victor0000> Romanista: не приятен пишет, иди армия
<Zogar> Вот и я с Виктором согласен
<AndreX> иди в армию
<Zogar> кому не нравится - в армию нах ))
<baronos> слов нет)
<Romanista> just dont use any translaters and shut the fuck up, victor0000
<victor0000> AndreX: вот спасибо помогаеш перевод))
 * Zogar обиделся и уполз в норку
<baronos>  райден фас)))
<[Raiden]> victor0000: у тебя вроде ип украинский. Прикалываешся может?
<[Raiden]> Romanista: мат запрещен )
<Romanista> а у меня какой?
<Romanista> это же не мат
<AndreX> а что? нука перевели
<victor0000>  [Raiden]: да, а что?
<Romanista> закрой вот, в грубой форме же
<baronos> ай не могу))))))
<[Raiden]> @kban victor0000 да ничего
<[Raiden]> Надоел
<AndreX> давно бы так
<Zogar> Эхъ
<Zogar> Прибили Чубакку
<AndreX> lucky_luchiano: калькулейт привет
<baronos> рома и ты давай ставь с нуля убунту.
<baronos> финита ля комедия
<Sergey_IT> сегодня глянул на 11.10 - не понял, что это
<baronos[sleep]> это Спарта!!!!
<Zogar> это хохланд
<Sergey_IT> мне напомнило сусю
<Romanista> я вернулся
<Zogar> вообще, LTS-релизы рулят. Искренне не понимаю тех, кто стремится обновляться до всяких там бэт
<AndreX> ну я бэты стывлю, даже альфы, багрепорты делаю
<AndreX> *а
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, ты пока еще виртуальный - поставишь нормально - будешь реальным
<Zogar> А, ну если только так
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, так я чистый диск поставил - готовлюсь к 12.04, буду глядеть
<Zogar> Romanista: уже пожамкал? )
<Romanista> что за слово?
<Zogar> начинается… твое слово, между прочим
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: да мне тоже интересно, вроде там уже чисто гном 3 будет без юнити
<Romanista> пожамкал? я даже не знаю значения
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, посмотрим - в ноябре должны определиться
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<AndreX> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто gnome-shell юзает?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Zogar> Romanista: Удалось разобраться с разделами?
<Sergey_IT> Zogar, не мешай... человек, может, думает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите как его сделать похожим на gnome2 что бы меню было нормальное и трей был в верхней панели
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ты же вроде скрипны показывал gnome3 похожие на 2-ой
<[Raiden]> да, есть такой скрин
<AndreX> это фалбак вроде был
<[v-8]_jupiter> как сделать есть дока?
<Sergey_IT>  [v-8]_jupiter, не мучайся, всё меняется и пути назад лучше не искать
<[v-8]_jupiter> не там не фалбек
<[Raiden]> Я показывал классик, гном3 фаллбэк. ГШ давно не постил
<[v-8]_jupiter> та ну хочется что бы уведомления и всякие иконки скайп и пиджин были на верхней панели
<[v-8]_jupiter> а не скрыты в нижней
<[Raiden]> Для ГШ просто расширения ищи. Некотоыре делают пожесть на гном2
<[Raiden]> похожесть
<AndreX> )
<Sergey_IT> надо подождать, когда допилят...
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1026/h_1319576763_8717817_5a19e772d5.png
<[Raiden]> Я этим не пользуюсь, просто сделал скриншот на спор
<[v-8]_jupiter> не ты другой показзывал
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: если бы я помнил. Ищи просто ресурсы по ГШ и расширения и смотри все.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ладно пойду обратно в xfce((
<Zogar> [v-8]_jupiter: Да, Майкл Шатлворт, тоже не думает что гном 2 кошерен. Лучше полюбить что есть )
<Zogar> Все равно все будет как в МасOS
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну че тож не плохо
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: если надоест - попробуй кубунту
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА я пробовал
 * AndreX считает что убунту разработчики плохо поступили совместив 32 и 64 битные пакеты в 11.10
<[Raiden]> рам правда лучше иметь с запасом
<[v-8]_jupiter> чесно в ней неделю просидел
<[Raiden]> AndreX: Мне кажется это хорошо.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<Romanista> я загел с винды
<[v-8]_jupiter> вроде то что искал
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: угу, хотя есть и другие
<AndreX> [Raiden]: они овременем путаться начинают, у меня в вбоксе уже 32 битный купс обновился)
<[Raiden]> AndreX: Я пока не замечал такого.
<[Raiden]> Кстати фича отключаемая
<ArcanumCity> ребята подскажите,пожалуйста, как добавить в автозагрузку приложение? 1)через консоль или через 2)" настроку запуска приложений" , но там нужно знать где находится команда на запуск приложения ..где её искать.например для торрент-клиента qbittorent
<AndreX> [Raiden]: ну это полезно тем кто хочет архитектуру сменить
<[Raiden]> AndreX: не только. Раньше надо было бы либы самому собирать или вытаскивать из 32бит пакетов. В пакете иа32 были не вс
<[Raiden]> а теперь это не проблема, они сами подтянутся
<AndreX> ну тоже плюс
<[Raiden]> короче вот это включалось в бете
<[Raiden]> echo foreign-architecture i386 | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<[Raiden]> отключается скорее всего там же
<AndreX> посмотрим
<ArcanumCity> скажите виндусятникам всегда так тяжело переход дается?) или это я тугой на убунту 3 дня.. целый день настраиваю) разбираюсь, как-то тяжело идет..5 лет на венде дают о себе знать:-/
<AndreX> за коменчю её посмотрим что выйдет
<Sergey_IT> ArcanumCity, после 15 лет винды легко перешел )
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: в общем то да, всегда. Сечай особенно, Гном разделился на несоколько недопиленных сред и это вылечится не скоро.
<[Raiden]> Сейчас
<ArcanumCity> угу...тут думать немножко нужно.а в винде кнопки нажимай
<ArcanumCity> как-то можно найти к приложению команду, которая его запускает?
<rekcuFniarB> ArcanumCity: да не особо. Сперва я поставил мандриву, но было сложно пользоваться, т.к. сообщества толкового не было, перешёл на кубунту, убунтушное сообщество оказалось большое, с их подсказками легко разобрался что и как.
<Sergey_IT> ArcanumCity, просто начинать с консоли надо (лучше в школе)
<ArcanumCity> )так школа ккончилась)
<Sergey_IT> ArcanumCity, да я в общем, об образовании, азы надо в детстве давать, тогда и проблем не будет
<rekcuFniarB> Ну да, если пользовался досом, разберёшься и с линуксом :D
<AndreX> не дос по сравнению с шелом это уг
<Sergey_IT> важны принципы
<Romanista> все
<Romanista> теперь я понял из-за чего вся хрен была
<Romanista> из-за моей самоуверенности
<Romanista> я решил по картинкам пробежаться и не читал
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, а я о чем и говорил - слово - великая вещь )
<ArcanumCity> в 11.10 редактора главного меню уже нет?
<[Raiden]> нет
<Zogar> Romanista: ну правильно, там же еще текст есть, не только картинки )
<Sergey_IT> ArcanumCity, сегодня глянул, но пока не нашел (
<[Raiden]> нету его
<ArcanumCity> блин..как теперь узнать команду для запуска какого-либо приложения...
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: /usr/share/applications
<Sergey_IT> ArcanumCity, там поиск есть какой-то
<Romanista> а можно ли юнити сменить на гноме или кде? Что-то этот юнити не очень удобный
<ArcanumCity> да
<ArcanumCity> на гном 2 можно точно
<[Raiden]> в кде редакто рменю есть
<[Raiden]> на гном2 нет, на всё остальное можно )
<Romanista> я где-то года 2 назад ставил убунту, но тогда не было убунту
<Romanista> не было юнити
<ArcanumCity> [Raiden]:  спасибо..нашел
<Romanista> тот что быб был удобнее
<Romanista> ноя не помню это был гном или кде
<Romanista> что раньше было по дефолту гном или кде?
<[Raiden]> Romanista: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell  ,  так гном3 получится.
<[Raiden]> по дефолту в убунте всегда был гном2
<Romanista> спасибо
<Romanista> а вы что юзаете?
<ArcanumCity> unity 2d
<[Raiden]> я в кде последнее время. Но был знаком и раньше.
 * sig_wall тоже юзает kde и всем советует
<sig_wall> особенно в свете эпийфейла гномо-11.10 :)
<sig_wall> *эпикфейла
 * AndreX юзает flux и считает что у всех должно быть своё мнение
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> да к любому интерфейсу привыкнуть можно
<Romanista> а этот берил это тоже что-то типа юнити, кде и т.д. или это просто эффекты?
<Zogar> а я Aqua привык
<Sergey_IT> а эффекты не нужны, они ничего в систему не добавляют
<Sergey_IT> для работы
<ArcanumCity> qbittorrent %U - этот ключ значит что приложение запускается от юзера? я правильно понимаю?
<Romanista> мне еще рано работать с ним
<Makita420> подскажите что такое начало и конец при разметке диска??
<Romanista> последний вопрос
<Romanista> можно гпартед или как его там создать хомяка?
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: я думаю это ключик для фм, подставляющий выделенный файл, не ключ qbittorrent
<ArcanumCity> фм?
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, так это обычный раздел, который от других не отличается
<ArcanumCity> файл менеждер?
<Zogar> Makita420: Ну это как грампластинка. Начало трека и пошло-поехало
<Zogar> Makita420: знаешь что такое грампластинка?
<Romanista> ну, всмысле что он понимал что я хочу сделать отдельный хоме
<Romanista> монтировние сделать надо
<Romanista> вроде кк
<[Raiden]> гпартед только размечает
<Zogar> Romanista: при создании первого раздела указываешь точку монтирования - корень, затем свап, затем третий раздел и точка монтирования - хоум
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Sergey_IT> Romanista, это задается точкой монтирования раздела /home и к gparted отношения не имеет
<Makita420> знаю )
<Romanista> все, догнал
<Romanista> если есть 4гб опера своп не нужен?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть , тоже 4гб
<Sergey_IT> если гибернейт не нужен, то можно и без него
<Zogar> Makita420: если 8Гб - свап не нужен, но если 4Гб - все-таки нужен, имхо
<Sergey_IT> а тебе 4,1 Гб жалко
<Sergey_IT> ?
<Romanista> нет, я прсото спросил
<Romanista> сделаю я ему этот свап
<Zogar> причем хотя б 512Мб свапа - для виртуальных машин и во избежание переполнения памяти
<Zogar> 4Гб браузерами забиваются на ура
<Romanista> 5 гб свапа точно хватит?
<Zogar> хватит и 512Мб
<Zogar> так много нафиг не нужно
<taurussoft> Всем привет, кто то может подсказать как лечить проблему постоянного слетания скайпа, подозреваю что это из за pulseaudio
<taurussoft> У меня ноут Asus K50IJ
<Zogar> а версия системы?
<taurussoft> 11,10
<taurussoft> но глючило и на 11.04
<taurussoft> самое главное не видно когда он подвисает
<Zogar> я хз, на старых убунтах я иногда выпиливал пулсаудио и оставлял одну alsa
<Zogar> а щас хз как
<taurussoft> пульс аудио сильно вшита в убунту, жалко выкидать это детище
<taurussoft> хотя, если будте стоять вопрос или пульс аудио или скайп, то прийдется
<Romanista> бтв, у меня скайп всегда выходил их акка
<taurussoft> Вот вопрос как раз в том что бы вылечить
<Romanista> говорил что 2 запущено
<taurussoft> Блин, как микрософт купил скайп, так и понеслись проблемы рекой...
<Zogar> taurussoft: да ну сказки ) загвоздка в дровах, думается
<Makita420> свап первичным делатть?
<Zogar> да
<Zogar> можно первым, можно вторым
<Zogar> на периферии диск быстрее, но если вторым - меньше бегать головкам
<Zogar> главное - не в конец )
<Makita420> к почему??
<Makita420> там же быстйрее
<Zogar> ну потому что чем ближе к центру тем скорость диска ниже
<Zogar> угловая скорость, законы физики
<Makita420> йначало край или йцентр дисйкйа
<Zogar> край конечно
<Makita420> ?
<Makita420> я думал наобооротт
<Zogar> пример с грампластикой помнишь?
<Zogar> почему это должно быть наоборот? причины?
<Makita420> что ийнфа пишется от центра к краю
<Zogar> зачем? смысл?
<nephrite> люди помогите, я замучался уже... как создать ярлык в lubuntu?
<Zogar> ярлыки не нужны же
<nephrite> ну я хочу чтобы у меня был ярлык для вордовского документа на рабочем столе
<nephrite> я много прошу? =)
<Zogar> конечно. ересь - хранить что-либо на рабочем столе. хороший стол - чистый стол.
<nephrite> как они тут такую простую вещь не предусмотрели....
<nephrite> ага, рабочий стол для обоев
<nephrite> не задумывался о смысле слова "рабочий" никогда?
<[Raiden]> nephrite: в лубунте просишь многого, там ярлыки не двигаются и не создаются как  в других де, а где описываются
<[Raiden]> вроде
<nephrite> совсем никак?
<[Raiden]> сек
<nephrite> для програм же у меня есть ярлыки
<Zogar> задумывался. это стол, на котором открываются окна приложений. Хранить документы нужно в Documents
<nephrite> я там и храню, на рабочем столе мне нужен тоько ярлык
<Zogar> а потом второй, третий…
<nephrite> чем тебе так ярлыки не угодили
<nephrite> я вот например считаю что кнопка переключения рабочих столов - это бред
<nephrite> каждый пользуется тем что ему удобно
<[Raiden]> nephrite: почитай короче про pcmanfm , он рисует иконки
<Zogar> хранить что-либо на рабочем столе - это как хранить документы в корзине. примерно так. Чтобы достать ярлык - нужно сворачивать окна, а не работать с приложениями. А кнопка - это не кнопка а визуализатор. На самом деле рабочие столы переключаются кошернее - Ñ
<[Raiden]> лень искать
<nephrite> я заходил на его сайт
<nephrite> там мало инфы
<nephrite> и в основном пишут какой этот псман хороший-прераспрекрасный
<nephrite> ну а создать файл с расширением .desktop нельзя что ли?
<nephrite> я просто не знаю что там в графе exec прописать
<nephrite> abiword <путь к файлу> не сработало
<[Raiden]> nephrite: тут покопайся или сам там спроси http://www.lubuntu.ru/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=217
<nephrite> в терминале эта команда работает xdg-open <имя файла>
<nephrite> а в ярлыке, когда её пишу в графе exec то не получается
<nephrite> просто исполняемый файл что ли сделать
<nephrite> бредово как-то
<[Raiden]> Тебе возможно проще будет хфце
<nephrite> вот я создал исполняемый файл
<nephrite> всё работает, но вначале он спрашивает "выполнить" "открыть в терминале" "отмена" - это можно убрать, чтобы сразу выполнить выбиралось?
<nephrite> xfce не уверен что будет работать на 384 мегах оперативы
<nephrite> лубунту и та со скрипом идёт
<nephrite> мда
<nephrite> как же всё сложно
<nephrite> ну ладно, пусть хоть так, работает и ладно
<ArcanumCity> ребята ,для удаленного доступа к рабочему столу ubuntu из венды встроеного VNC  сервера достаточно?
<BlancoD> подскажите как из терминала (Ctrl+Alt+F1) управлять текущей сессией которая по уполчанию стартует в (Ctrl+Alt+F7)?
<[Raiden]> никак
<BlancoD> То есть например, подвис юнити у меня и я не могу вызвать даже консоль. Иду в тту1 и как от туда перезапустить юнити в тту7
<BlancoD> а как хотя бы безопасно завершить сессию из тту1,
<[Raiden]> а.. в этом смысле.. sudo service lightdm restart  или stop\start
<BlancoD> а вообще как процессами подвисшей сессии управлять?
<BlancoD> или например запустить что нибудь на текущей сессии из тту1, можно так?
<[Raiden]> htop gjcnfdm или юзай ps ax и kill\killall
<[Raiden]> *поставь
<[Raiden]> Хм, можно
<[Raiden]> env DISPLAY=:0 xterm &
<BlancoD> может скинишь ссылку где про это почитать, или хотя бы как это называется, а то я даже не знаю по каким словам гуглить =)
<BlancoD> не знаю как это называется
<BlancoD> env DISPLAY=:0 xterm & вот это похоже как раз и есть то что я имел ввиду.
<[Raiden]> или env лишнее, не помню
<[Raiden]> ссылки фиг знает
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-26
<Mad_Bear> Всем привет! Собираюсь в очередной раз перейти на Убунту. Недавно прочитал, что для полной и более качественной поддержки мультимедиа необходим не только ubuntu-restricted-extras, но и некий репозиторий medibuntu. Так ли это? И улучшает ли он качество пÑ
<baronos> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<baronos> у меня и без медубунту все показывает все кодирует без проблем
<baronos> можно и воткнуть этот реп если есть сомнения ничего страшного ни случится, а про качество там твой текст не до конца
<Mad_Bear> что конкретно не до конца?
<baronos> [07:26] (+Mad_Bear) Всем привет! Собираюсь в очередной раз перейти на Убунту. Недавно прочитал, что для полной и более качественной поддержки мультимедиа необходим не только ubuntu-restricted-extras, но и некий репозиторий medibuntu. Так ли это? И улучшает ли он качество п�
<baronos> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User425[web]> Привет всем. Какой клиент DC++ поставить лучше, чтобы искал норм и русский чат видел?
<baronos> eiskaltdcpp а для чата в настройках хаба ставь кодировку нужную
<User425[web]> через центр приложений ставить или через терминал?
<baronos> для русской кодировки часто используют windows-1251
<baronos> без разницы как ставить
<User425[web]> ок, спс
<baronos>  можно ставить только одну оболочку qt или gtk
<baronos> или обе вместе)
<User425[web]> а какая лучше?
<baronos> мне qt больше нравится
<User425[web]> а в чем различия у них?
<baronos> некоторые различия в интерфейсе, расположении настроек да и просто няшности qt явно лучше)
<baronos> eiskaltdcpp-qt
<User425[web]> а чет нету там такой кодировки
<baronos> ты хаб добавлял когда в избранное там есть использовать кодировку и выбирай там где написанно 1251
<baronos> http://tehnick-8.narod.ru/eiskaltdcpp/
<baronos> вот почттай
<User425[web]> спс
<User425[web]> кодировка заработала..., только не ищет ничего, либо я результатов не вижу ((
<Mad_Bear> ну вот например при просмотре видео при резких движениях камеры часто рвётся картинка
<Mad_Bear> это исправимо?
<baronos> Mad_Bear vlc у меня mkv видео не рвет играет без тормозов
<baronos> User425[web] настройки хаба смотри, сколько расшарить надо или еще что то может режим в настройках срединения поменять
<User425[web]> <baronos> не-не,  он ищет, если по-англ. написать, а если по-русски, то нет
<baronos> либо там нет на русском файлов либо попробовать кодировку utf-8
<baronos> блин инет гадский(
<User425[web]> чат по-русски заработал, а искать на русском не хочет
<User425[web]> а как сделать, чтобы файлы ассоциировались с приложением, которое их запускает....? а то как то все монотонно и не понятно, что есть картинка, что музыка, а что фильм
<baronos> хз на это я не обращал внимание))
<baronos> ты локальный хаб юзаешь или какой то внешний?
<User425[web]> локальный, от провайдера
<valaam1986> всем ку!
<baronos> часто на хабах используют транслит в названиях файлов
<baronos> valaam1986 шалом
<valaam1986> baronos тебя чего кидает?
<baronos> User425[web] спроси у народа там почему на русском не ищет файлы
<baronos> valaam1986 да че то 3g сеть не стабильна(
<User425[web]> да начал искать уже )
<User425[web]> он видимо к регистру привередлив
<User425[web]> с заглавной буквы написал и нашел
<User425[web]> в какой проге мэил агент лучше юзать?
<baronos> а стоит ли его юзать? где то в инете есть проги, на сколько знаю из встроеных не один не поддерживает агента
<User425[web]> да через джаббер можно...
<baronos> я всех знакомых на скайп пересадил а мой мир, вконтакте, одноклассников удалился
<baronos> мне гугла плюс хватает
<valaam1986> baronos не доверяю я беспроводной сети, а если это 3g так вообще, ви-фи в этот список не входит:)
<User425[web]> я не сижу в соц. сетях, я просто использую агент для связи
<User425[web]> как fcmre
<User425[web]> аську
<baronos> проснулась мафия)
<valaam1986> baronos у тебя что нет альтернативного варианта интернета?
<baronos> я на работе с телефона, ща домой приеду и буду с супер инетом)
<User039[web]> доброго времени суток всем
<User039[web]> я новичек, подскажите, какой дистрибутив качать 10.04 или 11.10?
<User425[web]> 11.10 надо пологать
<User425[web]> 10.04 старый ппц
<baronos> качай стабильную 11.04 или привыкай к 11.10
<valaam1986> да всетаки 11.04 пока лучше ИМХО.
<baronos> для новичка лучше поучить линь в виртуалке имхо
<valaam1986> а так если нет конкретной цели лучше и не пробовать вообще имхо
<baronos> я перешел из за инета, и отказа от игр))
<User039[web]> спасибо за советы
<User039[web]> конкретная цель есть - музыка, кино, эл. почта
<User039[web]> играми не увлекаюсь
<Evilkiss> Народ, кто-нибудь подключал убунту через усилок к телевизору?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем усилок?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подключал через тюльпаны
<Resager> Привет всем
<Evilkiss> JohnDoe_71Rus, как зачем усилок? У меня домашний кинотеатр. Компьютер подключён к монитору через DVI провод и к телевизору через усилок по кабелю HDMI
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ууу АшДи далекие для нас технологии
<Resager> как проверить открыт ли порт на внешку? Просто у меня через роутер идет и мне необходимо знать, какие порты открыты. С локальной машины nmap конечно же покажет только доступность внутри сестемы портов..
<Resager> *системы
<Evilkiss> JohnDoe_71Rus, значит, не можешь помочь?
<Evilkiss> Resager, ну, можно проверить и через transmission
<Resager> Evilkiss: он точно покажет как доступен порт ЗА роутером?
<Resager> Битторентклиент? О_о
<Evilkiss> Resager, он просто покажет, открыт ли порт через роутер или нет
<Evilkiss> Resager, если я конечно правильно понимаю....
<ghabit> Драсте!
<ghabit> Нужн аналог стронгдс или флайлинка под убунту
<Civil> ghabit: стронгдс это как пишется нормальным образом?
<ghabit> Civil, strongdc наверное, не знаю. Нужен юзабельный диси клиент.
<Civil> ghabit: берешь поиск и вбиваешь: DC++ Linux и смотришь что выдало
<Civil> как подсказка - их штуки две точно, а помоему разных штуки три. EiskaltDC++, Valknut, кто-то еще был...
<Civil> короче ищи
<Civil> ghabit: нафиг оно вообще нужно?
<ghabit> Civil, качать из сети пирацкое кино.
<Civil> ghabit: ну в общем погугли или попробую что-нибудь из того что выше
<ghabit> Спасибо.
 * ghabit пробует.
<SeaCaT> ку народ. такой вопрос, вендоводу поможете?
<Lasantie> Всем привет. У меня тут небольшая проблема, уже как 2 дня не приходит письмо с активацией учетной записи на форуме. Что делать?:)
<Civil> SeaCaT: может и поможем
<Civil> SeaCaT: как бы задавай вопрос сразу, а не спрашивай разрешения спросить...
<SeaCaT> Народ, не могу зайти в вайфай точку доступа, подключена в хаб, IP знаю, но при попытке ввести его в браузер(Web-интерфейс нужен) говорит что недоступен адрес (unreachable)
<Civil> ип в той же подсети что и ты?
<SeaCaT> точку вижу с ноута, на ноуте тырнет есть, но зайти через сеть в тиочку не могу. мне  ее что, выкинуть? Не разджавать же все тырнеты, ибо не запароленная сеть.. =(
<SeaCaT> Ip раздается роутером, все автоматом, точку сбрасывал на заводские настройки(кажется) но нифига не помогает, шаманизма уже не хватает на нее.
<Civil> SeaCaT: IP-адрес точки и IP-адрес, который на компьютере в сети
<SeaCaT> 192,168,1,101 точка, 192,168,1,3 комп
<Civil> SeaCaT: можешь тупо проводом комп с точкой соединить (или ноут) и ип себе на компе выдать руками?
<Civil> на 1-ку больше чем то что у точки
<Civil> точку сбросить предварительно
<Civil> если не поможет - сказать модель точки доступа
<Civil> и на будущее подумать о том, что покупать можно роутер уже сразу с wifi
<SeaCaT> точка - кетайская Tenda 54M wireless AP
<SeaCaT> проводом?....Сек, уомп-хаб кабель нужен?
<SeaCaT> *комп
<Civil> SeaCaT: берешь провод, втыкаешь ноут в точку проводом напрямую без всякого разного
<SeaCaT> сейчас испробуем..
<Civil> Провод если не повезло нужен комп-хаб. Если повезло с точкой - то пойдет любой
<Civil> обычно для роутеров-точек-свитчей и пр. уже давно не важно кабель кроссовый или прямой
<SeaCaT> ТОчка стара, как фекалии мамонта, поэтому кабеля комп-хаб. Неа, не могу в нее зайти с ноута.
<Lasantie> А как здесь можно приват сообщение написать?
<oxothuk> да
<SeaCaT> агррх. пойду новы кабель возьму.
<Civil> SeaCaT: зная кетайцев на ней может быть любой ип-адрес, какой им понравился
<Civil> притом что снзиу написан 192.168.1.101
<Civil> SeaCaT: например при легком гуглении вылезает что дефолтный ип у нее может быть 192.168.0.254
<Ilshat> сканьте на пинг подсети
<Ilshat> я походу дома винду включенным оставил (( ssh молчит.
<SeaCaT> Civil IP взял с ноута, там  в свойствах вайфая он прописан.
<SeaCaT> Так что, ни у кого идей нет?
<SeaCaT> http://pastebin.com/a0JXvAJ9
<SeaCaT> Вот что показывает arp -a в комм строке
<Ilshat> ты на винде?
<SeaCaT> да
<Ilshat> а в чем проблема. я пропустил твой вопрос
<SeaCaT> не могу зайти через Web браузер  в вайфай точку, точка подключена через сетевой хаб. ip точки известен, но зайти не могу, точка раздает тырнеты бесплатно, нужно это прикрыть, с ноута тоже зайти не могу, но тырнеты на ноут оточка подает
<Ilshat> без хаба не пробовал законнектится?
<SeaCaT> Пытался сбросить точку, но не знаю, как точно это делать, мануала нету,гугление "сброс настроек Tenda 54M Wireless AP' Не дал результатов
<SeaCaT> да, все равно
<SeaCaT> что к ноуту подключал, что к пк
<Ilshat> а ты порт указывал?
<SeaCaT> Час назад точка пропала из видимых сете, с ноута зайти не мог.
<Ilshat> мож не стандартный аорт
<Ilshat> порт*
<SeaCaT> траффик через нее шел
<skai-falkorr> SeaCaT: найди на точке маленькую дырочку, которая вызовет у тебя неприятные ассоциации.и ткни туда иголкой, пока точка не погаснет и не перезагрузится
<SeaCaT> Порт?
<SeaCaT> Уже
<SeaCaT> over 9000 раз
<Ilshat> порт веб морды.
<SeaCaT> ээ
<SeaCaT> маска подсети?
<Ilshat> ну что ты набираешь в браузере?
<SeaCaT> 192.168.0.254
<Ilshat> он хоть пингуется?
<SeaCaT> НА пастебине что лежит, то и набираю
<SeaCaT> О_о. ЩА пропиню..
<SeaCaT> неа
<Ilshat> а на точке доступа MAC не прописан?
<SeaCaT> 00-b0-c6-00-14-2f
<SeaCaT> это арп -а показал
<SeaCaT> Оп-па. ТОчка пропала из арпа.
<Ilshat> через кабель пытаешься подключиться или по wifi
<SeaCaT> Через кабель
<SeaCaT> Вай фай упал. точнее, просто исчезла из списка. Кулхацкеры блин балуются чтоле...
<Ilshat> когда напрямую к пк подключал. IP по DHCP выбирало?
<SeaCaT> ЭЭ, то как?
<Lasantie> Подскажите, с какого адреса приходит письмо с активацией на форуме. Добавлю в белый список .. мож фильтры яндекса кривые?
<Ilshat> ну в свойствах сетевухи на пк IP автоматом прописан?
<SeaCaT> у меня  роутер все раздает. не пк.
<Ilshat> SeaCat: а че ipconfig показывает
<SeaCaT> Коноль закрывается сразу жеО_О
<Ilshat> и подключи лучше без хаба. нафиг лишний путь до точки.
<Ilshat> выставь получение IP и DNS автоматом в свойствах сетевухи на пк. и пробуй точку подключить напрямую к пк
<SeaCaT> Пробовал. Ноль эффекта
<Ilshat> 192.168.2.1 этот айпишнег опробовал?
<Ilshat> дефольтный для этой точк
<SeaCaT> Дефолтный не пашет, твой тоже
<Ilshat> странный какой то. в разных местах разные ip написаны.
<SeaCaT> Чую я , скоро точка переименуется с "Tenda" на "ХАЛЯВНЫЙ ИНТЕРНЕТ"  и скорость упадет в три раза =(
<SeaCaT> всмысле в разных местах разные айпи?
<Ilshat> ну у него 2 айпи адреса чтоли. http://192.168.0.254 и http://192.168.2.1
<Ilshat> на оф сайте оба упоминаются
<Ilshat> или один доступен по wi-fi
<SeaCaT> http://192.168.0.254/ вот его родной, на нем написан + я его таким видел арп -а. второ не знаю, откуда ты взял
<SeaCaT> ссылу на это плз
<Ilshat> вот к примеру http://www.tenda.cn/tendacn/support/show.aspx?articleid=141
<SeaCaT> Это не та точку у меня 54М. а там модель 150М
<Ilshat> а, ясн.
<Ilshat> а то что ipconfig  у тя рушится. это не хорошо
<SeaCaT> На ноуте тоже рушиться =(
<SeaCaT> Что за дрянь..
<mortuary> hello
<SeaCaT> hi
<Ilshat> SeaCat, ты на xp?
<SeaCaT> ага
<SeaCaT> могу перезайти с убунту лайв 7,10 или с убу студио 11,04
<Ilshat> ну хз. сперва разберись с сетевушками. раз ipconfig крахом идет. беда может быть не у точки
<SeaCaT> А с чем?
<SeaCaT> Все раздается автоматом, сIP DHCP сервом выступает роутер, воткнутый в сетевой хаб.
<Ilshat> чет непонятно у тебя. твой комп подключен к роутеру. точка тоже к нему же?
<SeaCaT>  Пока что все работало. кроме вайфай точеки. включил точку - не фурычи
<SeaCaT> Мой комп воткнут в сетевой хаб. Роутер воткнут в сетевой хаб. точка тоже.
<SeaCaT> сек
<SeaCaT> сейчас покажу, как это выглядит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<oxothuk> привет)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здох nagios подскажите что лучше выбрать для мониторинга пачки серверов nagios vs icinga
<[v-8]_jupiter> под первий написано уже кучу скриптов
<skai-falkorr> нагиос ессесно
<oxothuk> тогда ответ очевиден))
<skai-falkorr> проторенные дороги надежней новых идиотизмов
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та вот читал про icinga вроде форк нагиоса должно быть совместимое и вроде как морда веб к icinga неплохая у них
<oxothuk> главное чтобы в links корректно отображалось =D
<[v-8]_jupiter> мож кстати кто подскажет как решить http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=129441
<kamyshovyy> re
<copyerfiled> Товарищи, чем заменить пробел в терминале?
<kamyshovyy>  /
<kamyshovyy> или \
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<User687[web]> Люди, пытаюсь установить дрова от Нвидиа, не удается остановить x-server пишет, что команда gdm не существует
<User687[web]> во время установки через режим - Recovery пишет, что не удается создать каталог
<SeaCaT> Вот примерная ситуация http://bit.ly/stL15H
<SeaCaT> Ilshat ты тут?
<Ilshat> да.
<Ilshat> ты че это сидел рисовал )) не надо было. я же говорю. пытайся настроить напрямую. подключив сразу к пк или ноуту через кабель
<Ilshat> без коммутатора
<SeaCaT> Пытался
<SeaCaT> Не фурычит
<SeaCaT> Ни ниут, ни пк
<Ilshat> отруби какой нибудь пк от хаба. и проверь ipconfig
<Ilshat> мож там чет конфликтует
<SeaCaT> сек
<User687[web]> в
<SeaCaT_> не пашет
<SeaCaT_> ОТключил, ипконфиг так же пашет
<SeaCaT_> *падает
<SeaCaT_> #linuxtalks
<User687[web]>  пишет /etc/init.d/gdm command not found что не так тут?
<Ilshat> SeaCat, а где ты пишешь ipconfig&
<Ilshat> ?
<kyshtynbai> sudo apt-get install gdm ?
<User687[web]> пытаюсь x-server остановить для установки видяхи
<Makita420> подскажите что за ошибка с жестким диском , там что-то про1024 байта
<SeaCaT_> выполнить
<Ilshat> SeaCat, хех. напиши там cmd. потом в окне напиши ipconfig
<SeaCaT_> ааа
<SeaCaT_> ну вот
<SeaCaT_> и что длае?
<User687[web]> выручайте, из-за проблем с видяхой нет 3д на ноуте
<Ilshat> отключись от всего на пк. проверь ipconfig. подключи к пк напрямую точку. и проверь ipconfig
<SeaCaT_> http://pastebin.com/U6ULtGA5 сейчас.   уйду в оффлайн, мне не писать пплз
<Makita420> WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 1024 bytes
<Makita420> шо це таке??
<SeaCaT> вот в отключенном состоянии ипконфиг http://pastebin.com/WhkZKWRX
<Ilshat> теперь с подключенной точкой (без хаба, сразу к пк)
<SeaCaT> Вот
<SeaCaT> http://pastebin.com/W0BA5Sya
<SeaCaT> Уф. пойду покурю. мож идеи придут..
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, а в чем гришь проблема
<Ilshat> чет разницы нет в "сейчас" и "после подключения точки" возможно все таки не прописан автоматом получение IP
<Dmitrix> Здравствуйте! установил драйвер для видеокарты ati проприетарный на свежую ub11.10
<Dmitrix> потом удалил и не могу загрузится в unity, как сбросить xorg к дефолту?
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich проблема втом, что не могу я зайти в вайфай точку(в веб интерфейс), в заводские сбрасывал, на 100500 раз сбросилась, переименовалась на Tenda, начала раздавать халяву налево-направо,  но зайти в нее не могу никак. .схема подключения тут http://bit
<SeaCaT> Ilshat прописано, сейчас посмотрел.
<Ilshat> ну теперь пробуй посмотреть арп
<SAPetrovich> к точке коннект по радио или проводом щас
<SAPetrovich> может тупо по дефолту дхцп выключен на ап
<SeaCaT>  Интерфейс: 192.168.1.3 --- 0x2   Адрес IP              Физический адрес      Тип   192.168.1.1           f4-ec-38-cc-f9-3a     динамический
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich посмотрите сслку плиз
<SeaCaT> Ilshat вот все что есть теперь в арп
<BlancoD> banshee сортирует аудиозаписи по названиям в метаданных а не по названиям файлов, это можно как нибудь починить?
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, линк не открывается
<Ilshat> пробуй коннектиться к 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.3
<SAPetrovich> сбрось повторно
<BlancoD> аудиокниги слушать невозможно =(
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich вот линк  http://image.kz/img/e1/e1bd1467a13e30cb4367961f231cb066.jpg
<SeaCaT> 192,168,1,1 это мой TP-LINK ADSL2+ Router
<SeaCaT> у него статик
<SAPetrovich> щас и модем и ап в хаб воткнтуы?
<SeaCaT> дада
<SAPetrovich> если да то скорее всего конфликт идет
<SAPetrovich> что-то одно отключи
<Dmitrix> как Хы сбросить?
<SAPetrovich> вернее не что-то одно а модем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SeaCaT: из опыта общения с adsl модемом zyxel. доступ по web-морде у него был только с определенного ip в сети.
<Ilshat> SAPetrovich: да он и напрямую к пк точку подключал
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, SAPetrovich> щас и модем и ап в хаб воткнтуы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при дефолтных настройках
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, SeaCaT> дада
<SeaCaT> вырубить момед и попробовать влезьть в точку:?
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, lf
<SAPetrovich> да
<SeaCaT> сек
<SeaCaT> ща в оффлайн уйду=(
<SeaCaT> вот
<SeaCaT> НИкакой реакции
<SAPetrovich> что значит нкакой реакции
<SeaCaT> =((
<SeaCaT> не могу в нее зайти
<SAPetrovich> по вай-фай может к сети подрубиться?
<SeaCaT> В инет выйти?
<SeaCaT> дА
<valaam1986> baronos ну что вышел на нормальный инет? кстати у меня все получилось запустить:)
<SeaCaT>  Ноут в тырнете
<SAPetrovich> а как ильшат советовал, если ап напрямую подключить к компу или ноуту что дает?
<SeaCaT> ничего
<SAPetrovich> и адреса никакие не получает?
<SAPetrovich> что за модель ап
<Dmitrix> ладно спасибо всем
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich адреса никакие, да. http://image.kz/img/e1/e1bd1467a13e30cb4367961f231cb066.jpg вот что за модели, грю же
<SeaCaT> skai-falkorr ?
<SeaCaT> ПРедложения будут?
<skai-falkorr> SeaCaT: стена там <-. лес там ->
<skai-falkorr> выбирай
<SeaCaT> извини
<SeaCaT> Мне ссказали что ты разбираешься в вайфай сетях и виндовсах ...
<SeaCaT> И таки да, я выбееру остаться на месте.
<skai-falkorr> а тебе сказали, что мне плевать на тебя и в свой обед я помогать не собираюсь?
<SeaCaT> Неа
<Ilshat> а зачем ты хаб юзаешь. если есть роутер
<skai-falkorr> если нет - стукни того, кто не дал тебе всей информации
<SeaCaT> ок
<SeaCaT> Извини еще раз
<SeaCaT> Ilshat роутер однопортовый. компов 2.
<Ilshat> инет идет от роутера?
<SeaCaT> Ilshat дада, я же в сети. Я в этой сети сейчас. роутер раздает инет через свитч 2м ПК. с одного из инх я и пишу сейчас.
<SeaCaT> Мне нужно настроить вайфай, ибо сейчас он без пароля. Халява короче. для быдлхакеров с лавочек)
<Makita420> parted эт че за прога? не gparted?
<Ilshat> ну если подключать сразу к сетевухе (ПК <-кабель-> точка доступа). выставить на нужный сетевуху DHCP. то все норм должно работать
<Ilshat> кстати, как мне известно, arp может и не показать. пока на него запросов не будет.
<SeaCaT> всмысле на нужный у меня комп стоит на автонастроке
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, я про модель ап спрашивал
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, tenda модель намбер бла бла бла
<SeaCaT> Tenda  W54A?
<Ilshat> SeaCaT: а автоIP где настраешваешь?
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, Default IP address:	192.168.0.254
<SeaCaT> На пк сетевое поддключение > TCP/IP > получат автоматически...
<SAPetrovich> и скорее всего дхцп вырублен
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich спасибо, кэп
<SAPetrovich> подруби ап к пк
<SAPetrovich> выстави пк 192.168.0.10
<SAPetrovich> и пропингуй 254
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich сжальтесь надо мной и посмотрите сюда пожалуйста
<SeaCaT> http://image.kz/img/e1/e1bd1467a13e30cb4367961f231cb066.jpg
<SeaCaT> Дхцп раздается роутером
<SeaCaT> Сеть работает без сбоев
<SeaCaT> тырнеты на обоих стационарах есть
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, тебе надо на ап попасть?
<Ilshat> SeaCaT: видели уже схему. DHCP надо у тебя на ПК сделать. чтобы точка выдала IP ,  а не роутер
<SeaCaT> дада
<SeaCaT> мне нужно попасть в ап
<SAPetrovich> тогда подрубай ап к пк
<SAPetrovich> иначе не попвадешь ты на нее никак
<SeaCaT> в вебинтерфейс надо попасть, т.к точка раздает тырнеты налево-направо, без пароль.(свободный доступ)
<SeaCaT> Пробовал
<SeaCaT> =(
<SAPetrovich> ну выстави на клиенте адрес нулевойподсети и укажи шлюз 254
<Ilshat> пробовал когда?
<Ilshat> я предполагаю что фигня случай. из-за мелочи не работает. просто где то недопонимаешь, и не так делаешь
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, +1
<SeaCaT> Ilshat это по любому.Просто не могу найти ошибку. Вот и обращаюсь
<SeaCaT> <SAPetrovich> ну выстави на клиенте     <+SeaCaT> Пробовал
<Ilshat> SeaCaT: ты говоришь пробовал подключить точку к пк (без хаба). когда пробовал? до того, как мы начали искать проблему?
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, и что? отрицательный результат
<SeaCaT> нет, ты же сам  предложил попробовать? О_о
<Ilshat> SeaCaT: поэтому спрашиваю. думал мож ты не так сделал
<SeaCaT> Результат нулевой. Мож что не так сделал?
<Ilshat> SeaCaT: а кто тебе советовал arp?
<SeaCaT> Как именно вы предлагаете подключать ап напрямую? Пошагово опишите пожалуйста
<SAPetrovich> берешь патч-корд
<SAPetrovich> и подрубаешь его и пк
<SeaCaT> Ilshat уже не помню..либо в гуглах наткнулся, либо тут
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich это то ясно
<SAPetrovich> вернее ап и пк
<SAPetrovich> все
<SeaCaT> я про то что вы сказали обнулить настройки сетевой карты
<SeaCaT> какэ то сделать ПРАВИЛЬНО
<SeaCaT> ?
<SAPetrovich> дальше прописываешь на клиенте айпи 0.2 шлюом ставишь 0.254
<User617[web]> удалить конфиги
<SAPetrovich> пингуешь 0.254
<SeaCaT> +User617[web] сабж настройки - Windovs XP
<SAPetrovich> дальше думаю наешь что елать
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich спасибо, сейчас попробую...
<SeaCaT> а , это айпи компа нуно сделать статик получается?
<Ilshat> да, будет статик
<SeaCaT> ок, ушел.
<User617[web]> этот танец по какой причине ?
<BasicXP> Всем привет! Опять пишу из школы, опять проблема. После апдейта, оказалось, система мало того, что теперь печатает неправильно, так ещё теперь и звуковой чипсет не видит. Intel HDA на материнке Gigabyte. Need help.
<BasicXP> Руки из правильного места растут, критических ошибок во время апдейта не было.
<SeaCaT> :ROAR: Зашло. по запарке выставил в насроях дхцп галку на DHCP Client,  и нажал применить....=( как мне его найти с винхп? PS, ноут теннду увидел подключился к инету, опредилил в просмотршике сетей как тенду. раньше были вопросики
<User870[web]> Всем привет!
<SeaCaT> ухуху, логика моя заработала. РОутер в режиме DHCP сервера у меня . AP тоже  в нем была, вот и не видела ее черезсеть ни одна из машин. ТОлько непонятно, почему когда я автоматом настройки выставил и поключился напрямую в первый раз, то я ее не уви
<SeaCaT> Все, все работает...
<SeaCaT> ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!
<SeaCaT> Хоть вы и не канал WinXP-Help, все равно помогли
<valaam1986> сори за глупый выпрос, как настроить авто запуск при старте XChat? я так понял в "автоматические запуск приложений" там какую команду написать надо?
<Ilshat> ну возможно команда xchat )
<valaam1986> спс попробую:)
<Ilshat> открываешь консоль. пишешь xchat. если запускается. то команда верна
<BasicXP> модуль snd-hda-intel загружен, в lsmod высвечивается
 * BasicXP злой
<valaam1986> так в терминале прокатила команда, буду перезагружатся пробовать:) спс
<User024[web]> а как тут список каналов посмотреть.... я из браузера
<BasicXP> ./list разве что знаю
<BasicXP> без точки в начале
<User024[web]> не пашет )
<User617[web]> пашет
<User617[web]> но хрен выберешь комнпту
<BasicXP> всё, ладно ьрр
<BasicXP> * брр
<User617[web]> никто не  хочет пофлудить ??
<Non4ik> добрый день. Столкнулся с проблемой eMachines E525 + ubuntu. Когда гружусь с загрузочной флешки, LED светит на нечитабельно-низком уровне. Независимо от версии убунты. Кто может что подсказать?
<SeaCaT> +User617[web] флудить можно тут #linuxtalks
<valaam1986> Ilshat спс помогла команда:)
<Ilshat> )
<valaam1986> теперь другой вопрос как сделать что бы он подключался именно на это канал автоматически и при этом он сварачивался а не раскрытом виде оставался
<Ilshat> ну тут от проги уже зависит
<Ilshat> если вообще такое поддерживает
<valaam1986> жаль, вот в какой раз пытаюсь научится писать сценарии для прог хотябы элементарные, но не хватает терпения:) я то и Ubuntu в шестой раз ставлю, много чего уже прошел:)
<Ilshat> ну посмотри ман по хчату (man xchat). мож че про сворачивание и написано
<valaam1986> оо....там темный лес с этим, но вывод там один учить перл и питон
<Maxim__> добрый день
<SeaCaT> так. в точку доступа я влез, трансляцию ссида скрыл. как ее запаролить? НЕ хочет ни один тип шифрования активить, говорит Failed и все. уу, падлокетайцы..
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, настрой мак-фильтрацию и пароли не нужны
<Maxim__> кому тут вопрос насчет дуал бут можно задать?
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich эээ. откуда взять маки мне?*
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, по поводу паролей скорее всего набираемый пароль не соответствует политике безопасности типа шифрования
<SAPetrovich> SeaCaT, клиент-лист кажется есть вклдака
<SAPetrovich> или что-то вроде этого
<SeaCaT> SAPetrovich да, я видел что то подобное..а как узнать правильный способ набивания пароля?
<SAPetrovich> ну там типа подсказки внизу есть
<LostCodder> Maxim__: всем сразу, кто знает - ответит
<SAPetrovich> что-то вроде для wpa-personal требует минимум такое кол-во знаков включая символы и тп
<SeaCaT> Не, просто орет что failed
<SeaCaT> 8 знаков для WPA-PSK
<SeaCaT> Делаю восемь - то же самоле
<SAPetrovich> ну сделай что-то вроде @fg!R65
<Maxim__> у меня сейчас установлены семерка (полтора жестких диска) и убунту (половина второго жд). хоцу удалить семерку... как это правильно сделать? есть ли руководство. желательно по-шаговое. спасибо
<chapt> ну если данные с дисков семерки слиты, то fdisk -l  чтобы еще раз посмотреть какие партиции нужно удалить
<chapt> после чего форматируешь их mkfs
<chapt> и подключаешь
<chapt> чтобы они автоматично подключались прописываешь в fstab -е
<chapt> по идее можно воспользоваться система > администрирование > дисковая утилита
<Ilshat> какой командой в vim начинать редактирование
<Maxim__> прочитал в нете, что надо загружаться с Live-CD, и через Gparted форматировать windows partition...
<Maxim__> но как-то страшно это делать без подробной инструкции....
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Как из MC/консоли открыть файл ассоциированным с ним приложением?
<Onkeltem> перепобовал очевидное: view, open, start - ничего не работает
<Ilshat> $ programma file
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: оч  смешно
<Ilshat> gedit text.txt
<Ilshat> а подругому никак
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: причем тут gedit?
<Ilshat> это пример
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: никак == ты не знаешь
<Onkeltem> но спасибо за участие )
<Ilshat> ну можно наверно через nautilus. что то типа nautilus file
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: есть такая штука - mailcap, её можно использовать как-то... вот как - непонятно
<Ilshat> а у mc есть настройки как я знаю
<Onkeltem> всё, на #ubuntu подсказали... gnome-open file
<Onkeltem> надо бы алиазик прописать покороче
<Ilshat> go )
<Onkeltem> во
<Onkeltem> отличная идея )
<Onkeltem> echo alias go=gnome-open > ~/.bashru
<Onkeltem> ой, .bashrC
<antytoto> Почему мне бот все время просит зарегестрироваться?
<Ilshat> ну обычно после просьбы внизу пишет identity. если все норм
<antytoto> При питании от батареи у нетбука самостоятельно (в смысле без моего вмешательства) меняется яркость, от максимума до полного выключения и наоборот, как это исправить?
<web-char> добрый день
<antytoto> @web-char добрый
<web-char> Есть какие-нибудь способы реализовать веб-морду у домашнего NAT, чтоб на ней при проблемах с сетью провайдера отображалась суть проблемы? отсутсвие линка\невозможность получить адрес
<web-char> солюшин - php\perl + mii-tool
<baronos> Да гари в аду правительство!!! Что интересного тут?
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<Vladislaw> мой ноут создает все время точку доступа не видимую другими компами
<Vladislaw> как можно это исправить? даже при смене настроек чтоб самому к ней подключиться нужно выбрать "Подключиться к скрытой безпроводной сети" и ввести имя
<ArcanumCity> d gfgrt /home/arcanum/Загрузки -папка с таки имменем) что это куда копать?
<ArcanumCity> точнее как узнать какому приложению она принадлежит)
<[Raiden]> когда-то давно я видел расширение для наутилуса , для репайра таких имен
<[Raiden]> или если пустая - удали.
<ArcanumCity> удалил блютус службы такой командой sudo apt-get remove bluez-cups bluez bluez-alsa bluez-gstreamer pulseaudio-module-bluetooth, после повторил команду, на что получил "Следующие пакеты устанавливались автоматически и больше не требуются: и списочело пакетов ...Для их удаления используйтÐ
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: ..Для их удаления используйт� - слишком длинное сообщение
<[Raiden]> используй предложенную команду, либо всем указанным пакета сделай install
<[Raiden]> и запроса больше не будет
<ArcanumCity> на apt-get autoremove пишет Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Отказано в доступе)
<ArcanumCity> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); у вас есть права суперпользователя?
<ArcanumCity> надо с sudo его запускать?
<[Raiden]> значит другая программа использует базу или нет прав
<[Raiden]> да, с судо
<User144[web]> Привет, народ! как откатить до qutim 0.2 после qutim 0.2.80???
<User441[web]> чудо
<User441[web]> переустановить\
<ArcanumCity> ну я случайно нашел в /etc/xdg/autostart bluetooth-applet.desktop и bluetooth-applet-unity.desktop значит блютуз еще в автостарте висит...
<User144[web]> угу, он с репозитория 0.2.80 ставит, а нем я не могу звуки и смайлы настроить
<User441[web]> всем пока
<ArcanumCity>  [Raiden] либо всем указанным пакета сделай install - так мне ж наоборот удалить их надо или я не так понял?
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: ну  это по вкусу. Еслисчитаешь что не нужны - удаляй.
<[Raiden]> апту вообще чаще можно верить, но лучше список пакетов просматривать, бывает и нужное просит удалить
<ArcanumCity> просто он предлагает удалить около 100 пакетов
<ArcanumCity> libjpeg62:i386 - все такого типа
<[Raiden]> у тебя 64бит дистр?
<ArcanumCity> да
<ArcanumCity> все я понял
<ArcanumCity> )
<[Raiden]> ну может ты случайн опоставил дофига 32бит пакетов котоыре не требуются уже
<ArcanumCity> спасибо
<ArcanumCity> на amd64 не нужны i386 странно я ж ставил 64дистр..
<Romanista> Привет
<ArcanumCity> и автоупдейт тоже должен качать 64..зачем i386
<Romanista> народ, а можно ли менять видеокарты в убунту 1110?
<[Raiden]> начиная с 11.10 в репах оба вида пактов. И если ставишь что-то 32битное, зависимости автоматом подтягиваются
<Romanista> встроенный в проц и дискретку...на ноуте
<[Raiden]> Romanista: ды можно как-то, иди в гугл )
<Romanista> зачем тогда этот ирк если есть гугЛ?
<[Raiden]> Romanista: интел\нвидия или интел\радеон?
<Romanista> hfltjy
<Romanista> radeon
<[Raiden]> Romanista: Этот ирк с такими же юзерами как и ты , и они всё не знают. Покупай мне такой ноут и 500$ за потерянное время и я тебе потом всё расскажу.
<ArcanumCity> :)
<Romanista> щас пойду куплю
<[Raiden]> Romanista: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032/  , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11241771
<skai-falkorr> напоминаю две вещи
<skai-falkorr> 1. с 11.10 теперь релиз мультилиб
<[Raiden]> в общем я незнаю , покопайся в этих линках
<skai-falkorr> так что мона ставить как 32, так и 64 битные пакеты
<skai-falkorr> без иа32 либсов
<skai-falkorr> 2. винцо 32х битное
<skai-falkorr> и зависимости оно себе 32хбитное ставит
<ArcanumCity> понятно откуда пакеты взялись
<skai-falkorr> тоже самое касается и скайпа
<skai-falkorr> вопросы есть?
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 совтую aptitude аккуратнй юзать. По крайней мере у меня она косячит, то показывает тольк о1 пакет, вместо двух разой архитектуры, то показывает что не установлен p вместо i
 * [Raiden] убежал
<ArcanumCity> случайно нахожу bluetooth файлы.... как все что качается bluetooth сдуть ..
<yacoov> tam taram
<yacoov> hello to all
<yacoov> там тарам ;-)
<User989[web]> как в qutim 0.2.80 настроить звуки и смайлы?
<Intrpt> User989[web]: хелп по кутиму прочесть не судьба?
<User989[web]> <Intrpt> там не понятно нифига
<User989[web]> на форумах пишут какие-то мануалы, я в 11.10 ниче понять не моу
<Intrpt> User989[web]: как вариант установить другую ось или стараться понять, а не искать готовые ответы
<yacoov> юзай пидгин)
<User989[web]> <Intrpt> вот ты зачем сидишь тут в поддержке по убунту и шлешь меня на другую ось?
<yacoov> хы
<Intrpt> User989[web]: имелл ввиду другой дистр, да ту же убунту ниже
<Intrpt> User989[web]: а вообще да, юзай голубя, кутим уже не торт
<User989[web]> <Intrpt> да он агент поддерживает и передачу файлов
<User989[web]> а голубь тока аську, а всякими фэйсбуками я не пользуюсь
<yacoov> он агент поддерживает ему плагин нужен
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здеся? )))
<User989[web]> ну я читал, что-то вроде перенаправления с джаббера...
<yacoov> нет
<yacoov> на прямую поддерживает
<Romanista> http://paste.pro/5134233
<Romanista> где находится этот католог линукс?
<yacoov> шас покажу сек
<yacoov> Юзер989 подожди сек
<yacoov> http://code.google.com/p/mrim-prpl/downloads/list
<yacoov> Юзер989 вот агент плагин
<yacoov> для пидгина
<User989[web]> спс, а можно его внешний вид изменить как-то, а то он какой-то стремный?
<yacoov> поищи в гугл обои для пидгин
<User989[web]> ок, спс
<yacoov> нежачто
<yacoov> *з
<Vladislaw> народ, как сделать видимой только созданную точку доступа?
<Vladislaw> вайфай
<yacoov> Юзер989 обои для пидгин нету надо гтк тему менять для этого
<yacoov> Владислав что гугл говорит?
<mavron> Доброго времени суток всем ! У меня возникла проблема со звуком на кубунте... сообственно, аудио выход пишет в настройках как "фиктивный выход"
<mavron> гугл тоже конкретного ни чего не дал
<mavron> это все случилось когда обновился с 11.04 до 11.10
<mavron> до этого тоже ни чего не могу сказать, данный комп вот только вчера собрал, но звук скорее всего какой нибудь АС97, так как мать не очень новая и звук втроенный
<mavron> на сколько знаю, ALSA сама определяет звуковуху???
<Vladislaw> yacoov, говорит много но не втему(
<yacoov> ясно
<mavron> люди help !!!
<User316[web]> Как сделать, чтобы логические диски ntfs монтировались сразу же, позже загрузки ос
<User316[web]> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> fstab
<Vladislaw> yacoov, уже даже искал возможность на семерке конектиться к скрытой, но хотелось бы универсальности с моей стороны
<ArcanumCity> про ntfs я где-то в мане читал на русском юзай поиск
<mavron> народ как определить мне звуковуху ???
<mavron> и заставить работать ?*???
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Umren> yo
<Vladislaw> оу
<yacoov> Владислав тебе надо уменьшить мощь антэны тоесть связи радиус
<Umren> ubuntu 11.10 это круто?
<yacoov> чтоб видилась только твоя точька
<Vladislaw> мда, даже не знаю как это сделать, но думаю все-равно точка доступа не должна быть скрытой
<Umren> а че соседи воруют интернет?
<Umren> пароль поставить не пробовал?
<Vladislaw> даж мой ноут после ее перенастройки может подключиться к ней через меню "Подключиться к скрытой беспроводной сети"
<mavron> wpa2 и все проблемы решены
<yacoov> ты ставил чтоб была скрытой?
<Vladislaw> так в том и дело что точку в упор не видно
<mavron> общий сброч
<mavron> *сброс
<Vladislaw> не, создавал
<Vladislaw> http://www.egormironov.com/2011/01/wi-fi-ubuntu-1010.html
<Umren> дык мож просто дров нету
<Vladislaw> по такой инструкции
<Vladislaw> так я могу подключаться, и даже сидел в сети через вайфай
<Umren> через убунту?
<vdrandom> товарищи, а как заставить пульс не вырубать звуки, если включено VoIP-софтина?
<Vladislaw> ну да, правда не знаю что там раздавало
<eXeC001er> Привет
<yacoov> привет
<eXeC001er> Подскажите такой момент с репозиторием: W: Conflicting distribution: http://*************.com 4.0/unstable Release (expected 4.0 but got 4.0/unstable)
<Vladislaw> привет
<eXeC001er> Судя по всему я не могу юзать точку, но вот почему ?
<ArcanumCity> в клиенте pidgin сохраняются логи? история сообщений?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ArcanumCity: да если ты не выключал
<ArcanumCity> не могу найти .их вчера мне по вопросу подсказали..а я уже забыл)
<solvex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<ArcanumCity> спасибо
<uju> не включается mod_rewrite. ОС - дебиан тестинг. вебсервер - апач 2.2.21. Включал командой a2enmod rewrite
<uju> всё вроде бы ок, но при установке maxsite CMS (после нажатия "проверить ЧПУ") пишет, что файл /install/2 не найден на сервере
<uju> с  .htaccess всё ок
<uju> ЧЯДНТ?
<ArcanumCity> не могу понять samba нет в usr/share/applications ..
<[Raiden]> кто-то несколько часов назад спрашивал пропереключение видео радеон\интел. Не помню кидал этот линк или нет
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/ubuntu-na-noutbuke.html
<aron612> всем привет. есть какой нибудь менеджер загрузок файлов наподобие download master'а?
<[Raiden]> gwget , d4x
<novns> кстати
<uju> uget, kget
<novns> по поводу переключения
<novns> я больше не пользуюсь убунтой
<novns> покеда
<[Raiden]> wget, aria2 , axel - консольные качалки
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! Ты упомянул про бета драйвер для нвидиа пару дней назад, скинь ссылку на него, плз.
<[Raiden]> Хм, сек
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32111
<[Raiden]> сильно не бейте. Запостю пока не удалили :) http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6923503?lastmod=1319634403235
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6923503
<Vladislaw> ура, все запрацювало, правда випадковим чином)
<Vladislaw> http://jeka-nn.ru/2009/11/wi-fi-tochka-dostupa-in-ubuntu-ad-hoc/
<Vladislaw> выполнил все это еще
<aron612> http://cs12900.vkontakte.ru/u10418881/video/ef496bd302.360.mov?&/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BE%20/%20Inception%20%282010%29%20.mov    такую ссылку download master  автоматически переименовывал в Начало / Inception (2010)
<Vladislaw> и другие увидели сеть
<[Raiden]> какое бурное и непонятное ура
<[Raiden]> хорошо хоть китайцев небыло в экс ссср
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Учи украинский, пригодится ;-)
<[Raiden]> Может поучу немного )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ФФ такой умный, что стал мне run с драйвером  в отдельном окне открывать, повесив все на свете :-D
<[Raiden]> это частая фигня, открывает как текст
<[Raiden]> раны лучше качать по пкм
<ArcanumCity> Есть ubuntu  desktop , в автозапуск ставить лучше sambu или её демона?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да я забыл про пкм )))
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: а зачем тебе клиен тв автозапуске?
<[Raiden]> или лучше для чего?
<ArcanumCity> есть основной пк..и торрент качалка на убунту десктоп.. все качается на 2 харда в ext4 хочу что бы всегда были расшарены папки для доступа из венды
<ArcanumCity> + рабочий стол по vnc
<[Raiden]> тогда надо ставить демона и читать как настроить
<[Raiden]> клиент такое не может
<Onkeltem> Какой самый лучший муз плеер, который позволяет расставлять звёзды и организовывать коллекцию по типа iTunes?
<Onkeltem> Камарок?
<ArcanumCity> что именно не может клиент?
<[Raiden]> расшаривать папки для других )
<ArcanumCity> просто я запустил его расшарил папку.. скачал на нее файл..и с винды смотрел этот скачаный фильм..
<[Raiden]> ну может я чего-то путаю
<ArcanumCity> а вот как в автозагрузку её засунуть... просто как приложение или как демон..?
<Demar> .
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> ага
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты видео драйвер как ставишь то, через консоль?
<[Raiden]> ну когда ран то да
<[Raiden]> этот не ставил ещё , н овсе они одинаково ставят
<[Raiden]> ся
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<ArcanumCity> Кто-то знает как приложение добавить в какую-то группу? например добавить все мне необходимые приложения в одну группу ,а потом дать этой группе права на запись в определенной папке..
<[Raiden]> ту тсборник попался cue\mp3 , впервые такое. DeadBeef читает потреково, остальное не пробовал ещё.
<[Raiden]> обычн оправа юзеру дают , котоырй будет пускать эти приложения. Хотя конечно можно привязать их с помощью suid и sgid битов навсегда к конкретному
<[Raiden]> man chmod
<[Raiden]> лучше этим не заниматься
<[Raiden]> просто делаешь группу, ставишь ан папку права  на запись только владельцу и группе, выставляеш ьту же группу
<Nor8> [Raiden] А на офф сайте еще не выложили бетку под номером 290.
<[Raiden]> и юзеров в неё вносиш ькто имеет право туда писать
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну жди если хочешь. Я только разместил объяву. Там баг какой-то  сфлэшем пишут есть.
<Nor8> Не, баги нам не нужны, 285 тоже с багом, текстуры не правильно отрисовывает в контре )))
<[Raiden]> я как обновился, у меня nvidia-current
<[Raiden]> просто было не до дров
<[Raiden]> там 280.х
<[Raiden]> а в 11.04 стояли 285, вроде нормально было
<ArcanumCity> я вот думаю...как реализовать ... есть 2 жестких диска... у обоих владелец и группа root ... мне нужно чтоб самба+qbittoren могли с ней работать..читать\писать...вопрос кого назначить владельцем вместо рута и группу какую выбрать..?
<[Raiden]> папки надо создавать и им давать права. Права на корень диска можно только примонтировании задать и может быть при формате (не уверен)
<ArcanumCity> я не знаю самба в автозапуске...от кого запускается от root или от моего пользователя
<[Raiden]> читай про фстаб, маун ти опции типа uid= gid=   и  fmask=  dmask=  до кучи.
<yacoov> umask
<ArcanumCity> права я могу поменять sudo  chown ?
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: ps aux |grep samba
<ArcanumCity> точнее это невопрос
<[Raiden]> ту твидно от кого
<[Raiden]> или ps aux |grep smb
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: chown для смены владелца используется - это делат ьможешь ан всё, кроме корня.
<ArcanumCity> ну тогда 2 ой способ
<ArcanumCity> sudo nautilus и
<ArcanumCity> меняем через свойства примонтированного диска
<[Raiden]> правильынй способ выше
<ArcanumCity> ps aux |grep smb
<ArcanumCity> root       940  0.0  0.1  93764  3360 ?        Ss   15:49   0:00 smbd -F
<ArcanumCity> root       991  0.0  0.0  93764  1376 ?        S    15:49   0:00 smbd -F
<ArcanumCity> arcanum   5152  0.0  0.0  14700   876 pts/0    S+   19:16   0:00 grep --color=auto smb
<ArcanumCity> Что-то я не понял кто владелец)
<[Raiden]> smbd - демон самбы, запущен от рута
<[Raiden]> греб часто\всегда себя показывает
<[Raiden]> п
<rekcuFniarB> А когда он себя не показывает?
<[Raiden]> это правда не значит, что розданные файлы имеют права рута
<[Raiden]> да всегда показывает, если под шаблон подпадает )
<[Raiden]> ps aux |grep smb |grep -v grep
<Romanista> http://paste.pro/5134236
<Romanista> я что-то сделал не так?
<[Raiden]> если это весь текст, то не знаю.
<Romanista> весь
<Romanista> пытаюсь отлючить одну карту
<AndreX> что сделать хотел какая команда была
<Romanista> встроенную хотя бы
<Romanista> шас
<[Raiden]> Romanista: ты от юзера выполянешь или с sudo?
<Romanista> sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.34-2_2.6.34-2.9_all.deb linux-headers-2.6.34-2-generic_2.6.34-2.9_i386.deb linux-image-2.6.34-2-generic_2.6.34-2.9_i386.deb
<Romanista> вот что я написал туда
<AndreX> а в этой папке такие файлы есть?
<Romanista> не знаю
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> ls
<Romanista> я все по гадй делал
<Romanista> гайду
<AndreX> мда копи паст
<Romanista> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032
<AndreX> Romanista uname -r покажи, чтобы мы посмеялись
<Romanista> хорошо что я есть для вас
<User143[web]> народ помогите ставлю убунту через диск(диск двд для амд 11.10)
<Romanista> 3.0.0-12-generic-pae
<User143[web]> и после того как выбрал язык нажимаю установить тупо черный экран и диск крутиться начинает активно
<[Raiden]> Romanista: при условии что у теб ядро собралось, тебе надо скорее всего сделать cd ..
<[Raiden]> или сначала ls ..
<AndreX> Romanista: ну ты не думая копируеш всё подряд, и даже не сказал какая у тебя система и архитектура
<[Raiden]> что бы увидет ьчто пакеты там
<Romanista> 1110
<AndreX> )
<yacoov> 1109
<Romanista> если бы я знал что ты имеешь ввиду вряд ли бы  стал тут что-то спрашивать
<[Raiden]> Romanista: debuild выполнял и он завершился нормально?
<Romanista> да
<[Raiden]> выполнял ты ег оскорее в папке с исходниками
<User143[web]> пацаны помогите а
<[Raiden]> если так, т о твои пакеты лежат на папку выще
<[Raiden]> cd ..
<Romanista> что надо сделать тогда?
<[Raiden]> если не лежат, значит ты не там выполнял или неверн озавершалось
<stolzus> User143[web]: плохой диск, несоответствие с архитектурой? первое, что приходит в голову
<[Raiden]> Romanista: cd .. && ls .
<Romanista> вписать то что ты написал в теримал?
<[Raiden]> да, я уже 3 раза это написал
<User143[web]> тоесть записать сидишку? и все будет окей?
<[Raiden]> чего?
<[Raiden]> а.. это не мне )
<stolzus> User143[web]: да проверь хотя бы диск в установщике
<Romanista> lost+found  romanista
<Romanista> вот что написал
<Romanista> lost+found  romanista romanista@romanista-HP:/home$
<Romanista> точнее так
<[Raiden]> Romanista: значит ты не в папке с исходником находился, когда выполнял debuild либо это другой терминал.
<[Raiden]> т.е. нечег оставить, ты не собрал ниче.
<Romanista> терминал тот же
<Romanista> не зарывал ничего не делал
<[Raiden]> ты должен был находится в папке linux-2.6.34
<[Raiden]> и там выполнять debuild или dpk-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<[Raiden]> Romanista: http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<Romanista> когда тудай зайти?
<[Raiden]> вернутся в хомпапку после моей команды cd ~  , потом , если ты делал dpkg-source -x linux_2.6.34-2.9.dsc , то cd linux-2.6.34
<User143[web]> нажимаю на проверить сиди на налиие ошибок и в итоге опять черный экран, буддто с видеокартой что то не совместимо
<stolzus> User143[web]: а у тебя точно amd64? много оперативки? а то не парься, скачай CD i386, заюзай
<Romanista> говорит что нет  такой паки
<Romanista> папки
<Romanista> в папке хом есть такая папка
<Romanista> сам лично вижу ее
<[Raiden]> Romanista: я думаю ты всё руководство делал неверно + там речь идет о скачке ислодников и сборке пакетов - оно тебе надо?
<[Raiden]> + ядро устаревшее
<Romanista> мне вообще все равно
<Romanista> главное чтобы можно было менать карточки
<stolzus> [Raiden]: мне даже интересно стало. вы чем тут занимаетесь, в двух словах? :)
<Romanista> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032/
<Romanista> этим
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 с 3.х ядром ,чел решил себе собрать 2.6.34
<[Raiden]> впринципе можно, если очень хочется. Только руководство надо дословно выполнять
<Romanista> блин
<Romanista> оказывается все это не нужно было делать
<Romanista> cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<stolzus> весёлый чел :) тут надо или понимать что делать, или иметь очень-очень разжёваный howto
<Romanista> я мог сразу это ввести
<Romanista> когда-нить буду понимать
<[Raiden]> Зато теперь знаешь, что старые руководства не всегда полезны. Хотя руководство там верное. Т.е. собрать ядро как там описан оможно
<Romanista> я так понял что в 1110 это все уже сделано
<Andradio> Привет всем!
<Demar> Господа кто в теме почему не один браузер в убунте не может подключиться к OPENSSO серверу по VPN? кто сможет помочь? =)
<Andradio> Хочу поставить убунту 11,04, но при выборе куда ставить, уставнощик не видит разделов винчестеров, это у всех так ?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Так кернелчек автоматом старое ядро соберет, это третье он пока не умеет.
<stolzus> Andradio: 11.10 уж ставь
<Romanista> echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Andradio> 10 аналогично
<Romanista> вврожу это
<[Raiden]> Nor8: речь шла не про автомат, а про правку и сборку конретног оядра
<Romanista> отказано
<Andradio> плюс там менюшка какаято не понятная
<Romanista> чарез судо отказано
<Romanista> что ему сказать чтобы  не отказал?
<AndreX> судо скажи
<[Raiden]> да и ваще ,какой толк от ванилы собранной керлчеком )
<Romanista> сказал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так кернелчеком можешь тоже конкретное ядро собрать, отключить там все,   что захочешь )))
<stolzus> Romanista: sudo su попробуй. а потом команду
<[Raiden]> интересн опоизменят ьчего-то сначала или патчей напихать, а без этого дистрибутивное лучше ванилы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И патч прикрутить ))0
<Romanista> тказано
<Romanista> отказано
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ок
<Romanista> упертый
<AndreX> да там вабще такого файла нет)
<stolzus> у меня led'ы через судо тоже не отключались. только через su
<stolzus> Andradio: ты выбирал: разбить вручную? и что он у тебя там показывает? (странно всё это)
<Romanista> а есть что-то покрепче?
<Romanista> чем судо и судо су
<stolzus> молоток только
<yacoov> )
<[Raiden]> аналог sudo su будет sudo -i
<yacoov> рм -рф  /
<AndreX> и што?
<Romanista> отказывает?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А этот пакет вгасвитч в более поздние ядра не включен что -ли?
<Demar> Кто может подсказать про LADP и Opensso?
<[Raiden]> систему можно убить и с запрешенным рм.sudo -i , потом  find / -exec echo "" >{} \; и вообще любой другой командой.
<UA1000> Кто-нибудь в курсе будут ли ещё номера voogue или другие с плеером ?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: без понятия, не грузись )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и не гружусь )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: чел просто хотел выполнит ьруководство не понимая зачем.
<stolzus> Romanista: http://tinyurl.com/6cqzt4g это делается так. учись
<stolzus> Romanista: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740298
<stolzus> вот хуже когда гугл молчит. это да :\
<Intrpt> можно немного оффтоповый вопрос? =) что лучше? Ogg Vorbis 160k или MP3 192k для радио?
<[Raiden]> лучше любой из них 256-320к
<[Raiden]> )
<Intrpt> нету такого стрима..
<[Raiden]> тогда что больше нравится
<Romanista> flac на 2900 лучше
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: зато есть Flac 1mb стрим.. =) но канал не держит..
<Intrpt> ок, сорри за оффтоп. спасибо.
<[Raiden]> всё это очень относительно. Я писал аудиосд в подарок из мп3 и люди радовались
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: от аккустики зависит многое. На обычных колонках до 1к$ 320мп3 и флак не различить почти.
<Andradio> кто то ставил 11,04 или 11,10 как там с выбороб раздела для установки ?
<AndreX> как обычно
<Intrpt> всё как всегда
<rekcuFniarB> Intrpt: а как же кабели из бескислородной меди?
<Intrpt> rekcuFniarB: беЗкислородной, если уж..
<rekcuFniarB> Сути не меняет
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: разницу можно услышат ьи когда она есть и когда её нет. И ваще музыку слушат ьнадо ,а не разницу и всё будет ок :)
<Intrpt> rekcuFniarB: меняет.. попался.. =) я иправил на ошибочный вариант.. а вообще да, флуд сути не меняет
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: Я в журнале стерео когда-то читал что какой-т овидный слухач и любитель хайэнда при слепом слушаньи выбрал стойку аппаратуры вместо живого оркестра.
<Intrpt>  [Raiden]: да, было такое.. и читал, и по дискавери вроде видел видео на эту тему.
<Demar> кто может подсказать с Notify-OSD?
<rekcuFniarB> Да они все фейлят на слепых тестах. Недавно следил за срачом на одном форуме, там одного аудиофила разоблачили, дав послушать два файла одной композиции. Файлы были идентичными (заранее было неизвестно), но он слышал разницу.
<Demar> Подскажите при помощи чего настроить notifyosd?
<ibnhattab> û
<[Raiden]> надо просто аудисд класт ьв морозилку , намазать зеленым маркером и кабель купить за 2к$ межблочный
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<rekcuFniarB> Demar: что именно настроить?
<Demar> настроить позиционирование Notifyosd и что бы оно по клику убирались
<Demar> settings set com.canonical.notify-osd gravity как-то не пашет )
<ibnhattab> íàðîä ïîäñêàæèòå åñòü ëè â ïðèðîäå ñáîðêà ubuntu server ãèãîâ íà 4-8
<ubuntuhelp> ibnhattab! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Demar> bubble-close-on-click = 1 и это тоже как-то не очень )
<AndreX> ibnhattab: нету
<Nor8>  Все прочитали? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/its-game-over-for-linux-apparently/      Линукс можно удалять ))))
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: и ставиль Убунту.
<Demar> Nor8 толсто тролят
<Nor8> Demar: Да, но не без некоторого основания )))
<Demar> Может быть, но тем не менее я уверен в развитии Linux систем и чем дальше, тем больше
<rekcuFniarB> Но не на десктопах.
<Nor8>  На десктопах пока стим не портируют и поддержку игровой периферии не прикрутят можно и не мечтать о высокой популярности среди населения :-D
<Demar> хз сам сипользую на десктопе и очень много людей в моем окрудении именно так и делают может быть в силу сферы деятельности, но тем не менее
<Nor8> Demar: Для офисной ос вполне подойдет, хотя все эти юнити и гномы 3-ие картинку портят ))
<Demar> Nor я сам игрок со стажем и у меня в стиме достаточно много игр, но я отказался от всего этого ради Linux +)
<Demar> у меня Linux как основная и единстенная ось дома, а не в офисе )
<Nor8>  Demar: У меня тоже, но не это не мешает играть в стиме ))))
<Demar> вооот!
<Demar> +1
<Nor8> но это*
<Demar> так же
<Demar> пусть там не все идет, но тем не менее идет если надо
<Nor8>  Demar: Но через вайн и с некоторыми ограничениями. В винде все  же пока все гораздо шустрее бегает.
<Demar> срааааааааааааааать
<Demar> )
<Demar> подскажите плиз как отредактировать .notify-osd?
<Demar> Sudo nano .notify-osd дописываю нужные строки и болт они не работают =( мне надо что бы по клику OSD закрывалась
<[Raiden]> в кедах так. Скрываются по клику + есть история
<Demar> =)
<Demar> но сам понимаешь у мну не кеды) иначебы не спрашивал )
<[Raiden]> понимаю ) Н овоспользвался случаем , что бы порекламить )
<Demar> хмм
<Demar> с собакой погуляю напишу в приват порекламируешь кеды ) давно думал перейти на них )
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> кеды лутше гнома?
<shenmue> нет
<Demar> ща будет ХОЛИВАР )
<Demar> пошел гулять с собакой )
<shenmue> лучше то что тебе удобней
<yacoov> )
<Demar> блин холивара не будет
<shenmue> хе хе
<yacoov> там тарам!
<yacoov> 4files.eu лутший аплоадер)
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> а за спам в глаз
<yacoov> немного рекламы
<yacoov> )
<Nor8>   Demar: Ушел уже?
<yacoov> вот это спам)
<yacoov> режойн спам
<yacoov> ладно мне по телу поболтать надо. андроид ша в спящий пойдет)
<stolzus> так. что за. Intrpt : бескислородной. "к" - глухая согласная
<yacoov> stolzus ты что юзаеш?
<yacoov> какая версия убунту и дм
<Intrpt> stolzus:  =)) читай ниже. Я там специально исправил на неправильный вариант. Давно это было, к чему сейчас?
<ghabit> Подскажите. http://imageshack.us/f/207/20111026094804.png/ такое всплывает когда нажимаю в хромиуме на magnet: ссылку. Как можно сделать так, чтобы окно спрашивало какое приложение запускать - transmission или eiskaltdc?
<Ravkoff> привет ребятки, не подскажете какое ядро на 10.04 родное?
<Ravkoff> 2.6.32.24 или 34?
<yacoov> напиши в гугле 10.04 is out
<yacoov> узнаешь про ядро
<Demar> Товарисчи, подскажите как сделать, чтобы OSD скрывались по клику?
<yacoov> погулял с собакой?
<Ravkoff> да уже что только не писал, пишут что 2.6.32-xx мне последние две цифры надо:)
<yacoov> ясно
<Demar> ага погулял )
<yacoov> так быстро?
<Demar> она еще щенок долго нельзя
<yacoov> аа
<yacoov> ясно
<Demar> блин мне нужен мэн, который шарит в LADP и OpenSSO и знает как отредактировать конфиг для OSD +)
<Demar> где бы таких найти )
<yacoov> в убунту канале
<Demar> ну я как бы тут )
<yacoov> у буржуев
<yacoov> спроси
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ravkoff: глянь в синаптике метапакет linux-image
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Demar> каких буржуев?)
<Ravkoff> Эмм, нынешнюю версию ядра я знаю:) Мне нужно родную. Для информации.
<yacoov> на оф. канале
<yacoov> Сергей ку
 * Sergey_IT попробовал 11.10 установить
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: иии?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ravkoff: с которой оно устанавливается с диска? их уже 3 версии было. 10.04 10.04.2 10.04.3
<Ravkoff> 10.04.3
<Ravkoff> с диска, из коробки, как угодно:)
<Sergey_IT> к старым граблям новые прибавляются
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ты ожидал другого? Какова была цель установки?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ravkoff: наверно на 2-3 цифры ниже текущего
<Ravkoff> обнаружил:) 34.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ravkoff: можно расковырять сквошфс из дистриба
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, цель - посмотреть, что ожидает в 12.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или в виртуалке загрузить
<Ravkoff> говорят в 38 интел лучше работает
<Ravkoff> не хочется ставить чота, стабильности приверженец:)
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: не думаешь move на другой дистр?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ravkoff: я беру ядра из mainline а родное случайно удалил. не жалею только трафик лишний периодически
<Ravkoff> какое сейчас стоит?
<Sergey_IT> не смог из гуи для софтваре центра прокси указать.. не нашел где (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 3.0.4
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem: да особо не хочется менять дистр... но могут вынудить
<[Raiden]> то что ожидает в 12.04 раньше чем через пол года вы врятли увидите. Может увидите на месяц раньше в альфе
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], что то я не помню особых отличий 9.10 и 10.04 - разве что багов меньше
<yacoov> разве 9.10 была?
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, а почему нет?
<yacoov> я что то не припомню
<Onkeltem> Меня подбесило как обошлись на ланчпаде с моим баг репортом о падающем gnome-shell - его как инвалидный закрыли потому, что я не приложил crash репорта. Просто по ходу я ошибся с диагнозом - никаких краш репортов у меня не оказалось. Но проблема то не исчезла ём
<Onkeltem> товарищ
<Onkeltem> вот и пиши после этого репорты. Проще просто забить и всё
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, ни разу не открывал новых багов, обычно находил уже открытые
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да там и так все ясно, кривой гном и неудобное юнити )))
<ghabit> Подскажите. http://imageshack.us/f/207/20111026094804.png/ такое всплывает когда нажимаю в хромиуме на magnet: ссылку. Как можно сделать так, чтобы окно спрашивало какое приложение запускать - transmission или eiskaltdc?
<Onkeltem> Nor8: "или" лучше вставить )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: кде 4.8 зато будут )
<Onkeltem> Nor8: хм... хотя это я всё про ГШ про ГШ...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Жрут много твои кеды, не хочу, и падают чаще.
<[Raiden]> там обещают реактивный делфин, папку в несколько тыс. элементов за пару сек отрисует
<ghabit> Как я могу в ubuntu сохранять видео с youtube?
<Onkeltem> ghabit: поставь FF & Downloadhelper
<Onkeltem> ghabit: VideoDownloadHelper
 * Onkeltem не встречал этого замечательного аддона для Chrome
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Посмотрим, что там будет, реактивный дельфин или что-нибудь невнятное на педальном приводе и с пафосным названием и номером версии ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Откуда, кстати, инфо, что дельфин шустрым будет?
<[Raiden]> Аарон Сайго был в шоке, когда при включённом предпросмотре каталоги с 3000–5000 элементов отобразились за одну-две секунды вместо прежних пятнадцати.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://knotes.ru/2011/08/reactive-dolphin-2-0/
<yacoov> кто такой?
<yacoov> он с кде тима?
<rekcuFniarB> Как бы они этой своей оптимизацией не сломали кеды 4.8, а то опять падать всё будет постоянно.
<rekcuFniarB> Вон в 4.7.2 редактор меню сломали, сволочи.
<[Raiden]> yacoov: угу
<yacoov> ясно
<[Raiden]> а в чем поломка?
<[Raiden]> я вчера ег озапускал
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: редактируешь любой пункт, он исчезает из меню.
<[Raiden]> взял папку служебыне, переименвоа в служебные2 , сразу вижу результ в меню
<[Raiden]> не пропала
<[Raiden]> переименовал*
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283579
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, второй дельфин такой же быстрый как наутилус  во втором гноме )))) Ну или как тунар в хфце )))))
<[Raiden]> сча проверим
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: переименование не то, измени команду например, или содержимое другого поля, описание там или др.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: почитал статью, посмотрел видео (о Dolphin). Больше всего понравилась музыка в видео
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: но и анимация зачетная
<ArcanumCity> кто какой торрент клиент юзает?
<Onkeltem> ArcanumCity: uTorrent :)
<ArcanumCity> из wine?
<rekcuFniarB> transmission-daemon
<Onkeltem> ArcanumCity: шучу. Нет, если uTorrent - то из vbox/win. Но обычно трансмиссия
<ArcanumCity> qbittorent - все хорошо,но как всегда подвох-нет графы -отдано для каждой закачки
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: угу, поломали )
<[Raiden]> проверил
<[Raiden]> ~1 ноября 4.7.3
<[Raiden]> мб закроют.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: в гноме редактор меню ваще перестал быть :)
<rekcuFniarB> o_O
<rekcuFniarB> Как же они радактируют меню?
<[Raiden]> теперь только создавать руками .desktop файлы либо собирать от гном2 редактор
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<[Raiden]> в целом может и верно. Я всегда в этих меню только избранное использую либо как список для создания запускалок на столе\панелях
<[Raiden]> в вин8 вообще не будет меню типа пуск
<[Raiden]> мне правда в гноме 2 нравилось тройное меню. Но юзал я в нем только меню переход
<[Raiden]> остальные редко
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а как же юзеры вин8 поймут где жамкать, это как в юнити получится )
<stolzus> Intrpt: пардон тогда. я сквозь строки лог смотрел :)
<[Raiden]> ну там новый ифейс метро, на него можно вытащить то что над очасто запускать + панель в нормальном режиме будет как в вин7, с прикреплением значков
<[Raiden]> вменю пуск старый костыль в обещм )
<[Raiden]> маленький и неудобный
<[Raiden]> как отделаться от опечаток? :)
<Intrpt> stolzus: ;-)
<stolzus> писать медленнее
<stolzus> и проверять перед нажатием enter
<stolzus> unix-way
<safinaskar> :)))))))))))
<ghabit> Подскажите. http://imageshack.us/f/207/20111026094804.png/ такое всплывает когда нажимаю в хромиуме на magnet: ссылку. Как можно сделать так, чтобы окно спрашивало какое приложение запускать - transmission или eiskaltdc?
<markmx> здаров, подскажите как поставить quicktime demuxer и откуда он ваще такой взялся блин?
<stolzus> ghabit: посмотри плагины для хромиума. для даунлодеров во всяком случае есть подобный
<shenmue> ghabit на офф сайте еискальд в мануале написанно подробно как настроит захват магнитикив в браузере
<shenmue> ков*
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], во, ни одной опечатки за 15 минут )
<markmx> =) щас будут
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> помогите мне тотемчика запряч крутить квиктаймы =)
<stolzus> markmx: брось ты это дело. поставь smplayer или vlc
<markmx> какие кодеки поставить? говорит что надо quicktime demuxer
<stolzus> markmx: для тотема поставь ubuntu-restricted-extras. если я не путаю. там всё будет
<stolzus> хотя я плюнул с ним возиться, и теперь ставлю smplayer. он симпатичный
<markmx> такс процесс пошел
<stolzus> кстати, deadbeef для онерика официально сделали уже?
<Intrpt> вчера не было вроде
<stolzus> жаль
<Intrpt> stolzus: даже глянул только что ппа, нету онерика.. Но это ведь не мешает его пользовать?
<ghabit> shenmue, я пытаюсь там это найти, но не очень получается.
<stolzus> Intrpt: не должно мешать. но я жду поддержки. :)
<crzy> )
<crzy> добрый вечер всем
<Demar> Всем спокойной ночи, красноглазики =)))
<crzy> добрый вечер
<Intrpt> о, вопрос нашёл.. =) в 11.10 на юнити повер-менеджер есть возможность настроить, чтобы при питании от сети не светил батарейку в трее? Да и вообще не оч. корректно он работает.
<Intrpt> При анплаге сети пишет, что крит. заряд и надо в хибернацию, но честно держится свои 2-3 часа..
<crzy> помогите пожалуйста с установкой дров в убунту 11.10 на радеон ХД 3870
<crzy> меня кто нибудь слышит?
<Intrpt> слышит врядли, но да, тебя видно..
<crzy> слава бубну....
<ghabit> shenmue, отрыл, спасибо!
<crzy> помогите пожалуйста с установкой дров в убунту 11.10 на радеон ХД 3870
<ezh4> а те, что сама убунта предложила установить ? не всали ?
<Intrpt> ок, всем удачи, офф
<crzy> проприетарные не хотят ставится
<ezh4> оригинально, на компе 4830 - дрова влет встали
<crzy> амд или интел?
<ezh4> амд
<crzy> у меня интел....
<Cash> privet
<crzy> прив
<Cash> kak pravilno ustanovit ruby 1.9 ver
<Cash> ?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  следишь за чатом?
<yacoov> Cash no translit
<Cash> помогите установит ruby ???
<AndreX> apt-get install ruby
<AndreX> )
<yacoov> sudo apt-get install ruby
<Cash> мне нужно 1.9 версия
<yacoov> а там какая?
<ArcanumCity> кто делюгой пользуется (Deluge), скажите, что-то я в настройках не вижу где указывается папка куда качать...
<crzy> Извините, установка этого драйвера не удалась.
<crzy> Пожалуйста, обратитесь к файлу журнала для получения дополнительных сведений: /var/log/jockey.log
<yacoov> скачать в папку
<AndreX> apt-get install ruby1.9.1
<Cash> там не понять 1.4 1.8
<ezh4> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_ati
<ArcanumCity> хаха я дурень..окно было маленькое открыто..и элементы интерфейса спряиались..стоит загружать в .. и рядом ничего нет..а расстянул на весь экран и появились окна с выбором)
<Cash> <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require': no such file to load -- openssl (LoadError) 	from <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require' 	from /home/cash/Downloads/beef/core/loader.rb:32:in `<top (required)>' 	from <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require' 	from <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require' 	from ./beef:37:in `<main>'
<ezh4> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=57.0 тут тож поищи инфу по поводу установки дров на карточки от ATI
<Cash> как это понять
<Cash> <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require': no such file to load -- openssl (LoadError) 	from <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require' 	from /home/cash/Downloads/beef/core/loader.rb:32:in `<top (required)>' 	from <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require' 	from <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require' 	from ./beef:37:in `<main>'
<crzy> спасибо....  сейчас попробую и отпишусь
<AndreX> Cash: иди правила читай
<AndreX> !paste > Cash
<ubuntuhelp> Cash, please see my private message
<Cash> ок
<AndreX> Cash: sudo apt-get install libopenssl-ruby
<Cash> http://paste.org.ru/?blvikw
<Cash> проблема
<Cash> как решит ???
<AndreX> пробуй выше что я написал
<Cash> не получилась
<metalero_> Добрый вечер! Как сделать, при включении компьютера 3g модем автоматически подключался к интернету не запрашивая пароль?
<yacoov>  сохрани пароль
<AndreX> Cash: http://superuser.com/questions/183856/heroku-on-ubuntu-10-04-rvm-with-1-9-2
<ArcanumCity> в торрент клиенте не могу понять значение опции delete copy of torrent file on remove
<ArcanumCity> Кто обладает более глубокими знаниями расшифруйте пожалуйста
<metalero_> yacoov как это сделать?
<AndreX> Cash: короче говоря пересобирай его
<yacoov> пароль твой или от подключения?
<Cash> как пересобрать ???
<AndreX> читай ридми к тарболу
<Cash> все равно ошибка
<metalero_> пароль связки ключей он запрашивает..
 * Sergey_IT задумался, что такое dash home (
<yacoov> металеро там нет где галочку поставить?
<metalero_> нет...
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: первая страница даша в юнити
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> дом тёти Даши - навеяло
<yacoov> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], если глянуть man dash...
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> тогда дебиан шелл
<Sergey_IT> ага ))
<[Raiden]> в английском часто так
<[Raiden]> 1 слово , значений на страницу
<[Raiden]> без контекста не поймешь
<metalero_> не знает ни кто как с модемом быть? ((
<crzy> (
<crzy> встал драйвер VESA: RV670
<crzy> который 2-д по определению....
<Vladislaw> помогите,есть у мепня скрипт которому нужны права рута, как его от рута в автозагрузку бросить?
<Vladislaw> *меня
<[Raiden]> он должен исполнятся после логина в гуи, или пофиг?
<[Raiden]> если пофиг, то /etc/rc.local
<Vladislaw> это настройка вайфай точки
<Vladislaw> думаю пофиг
<Vladislaw> и возможно ли другой скрипт, который запускается вручную заставить запросить пароль рута и передать его команде судо
<[Raiden]> чего-то не помню.
<[Raiden]> можно исключение сделать, что бы пускало без паса
<[Raiden]> судо оно гибкое , если почитать
<Vladislaw> а как?
<Vladislaw> понятно
<Vladislaw> просто не охота пас в скрипте передавать
<[Raiden]> в /etc/sudoers
<[Raiden]> raiden ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/synaptic
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, руками вводить пасс
<[Raiden]> для этого пользователя sudo synaptic без паса
<Vladislaw> Sergey_IT, и как чтоб не править скрипт и запускать не с рута
<Vladislaw> ну и вообще судо без паса рисковано оставлять
<[Raiden]> заставить запросить можно, как передать я незнаю
<[Raiden]> судо - да, конкретную команду  для 1 юзера ,нормально
<Vladislaw> видел передавалось через echo
<Vladislaw> но это не очень корректно помоему
<[Raiden]> echo "password" | sudo -S command
<[Raiden]> не проверял, с гугла
<Vladislaw> оно, без -S не работало)
<yacoov> metalero попробуй с nopassword v /etc/sudoers прописать
<Vladislaw> так и делаю,
<Sergey_IT> пароля бояться в линукс не ходить
<Vladislaw> так не каждый раз то вводить
<metalero_> <yacoov> по пробую... спасибо...
<Vladislaw> и если б просило при запуске скрипта
<yacoov> металеро
<Vladislaw> при правке /etc/sudoers нужно перезагружаться?
<yacoov> металеро как ты заходишь в интернет? через нм-апплет?
<metalero_> да, через апплет..
<shenmue> логаут сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: нет
<Vladislaw> /home/vlad4/.myscripts/wi-fi.sh: /bin/bash^M: плохой интерпретатор: Нет такого файла или каталога
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  вопрос к тебе есть
<yacoov> пиши в судоерс user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/nm-applet
<Vladislaw> конец строк непонравился(
<yacoov> metalero_
<UNIm95> если инсталлятор деба просит прошивку на вайфай/сетевухи в виде: нужна микропрограмма устройства <dev> и rtl/network.firmware. то впрошивку надо кидать в /rtl/ ?
<yacoov> в /etc/sudoers
<yacoov> metalero_ ты тут?
<yacoov> там тарам
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], а в /etc/rc.local путь к скрипту прописывать с судо или не обязательно?
<[Raiden]> без и так от рута
<shenmue> без судо
<Vladislaw> спасибо
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: 72 пользователя в комнате, прорыва за 100-ню так и не произошло.
<Sergey_IT> и не будет
<[Raiden]> угу, в день релиза было 95 или 96
<Vladislaw> vlad ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:script1;script2 так можно?
<vlad> vlad, ты про что?
<vlad> тьфу
<vlad> Vladislaw,
<[Raiden]> nm-applet то зачем от рута?
<[Raiden]> Хотя вам виднее
<yacoov> рекламте канал на убунту блогах будет народ
<Vladislaw> сорри, то было частью команды)
<Sergey_IT> а нам больше не надо
<Vladislaw> vlad, сорри, то было частью команды)
<vlad> меня тут как-то забанили просто так на пару месяцев
<yacoov> оО
<vlad> поэтому я рекламить его точно не буду
<yacoov> прлсто так?
<vlad> ну назвали троллем
<vlad> хотя вроде обычный юзерский вопрос задал
<yacoov> *о
<yacoov> ясно
<Sergey_IT> vlad, за это здесь не банят
<vlad> ну конечно, ага
<vlad> может теперь не банят, но пару месяцев назад вполне мочили всех подряд
<yacoov> :)
<Sergey_IT> vlad, я здесь давно - такого небыло
<Vladislaw> то как прописать несколько скриптов чтоб от судо пароль не просили
<vlad> вот ты тут ежеминутно сидишь наверно и только и делаешь, что смотришь в чат
<[Raiden]> не много ли ты хочешь делать от рута? :)
<Sergey_IT> vlad, да ))
<Fylh_if> Vladislaw: логинься рутом
<[Raiden]> пропиши как выше, строка на скрипт
<Fylh_if> а вообще не стоит рут юзать
<vlad> о, ща меня опять троллем назовут. я работаю из под рута
<Fylh_if> Я например его использую как можно реже
<Sergey_IT> а у меня рута нет (
<vlad> sudo su
<vlad> и будет тебе рут
<Vladislaw> по строке на скрипт, но у меня на строку vlad ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:wondershaper ошибку выводит
<vlad> Vladislaw, так пишется конфиг для sudoers
<vlad> это не команда
<vlad> man sudoers
<Fylh_if> vlad: я раньше юзал рут, всё время, пока случайно не ввёл rm -rf / home/my/folder
<vlad> там все клево описано
<Vladislaw> Fylh_if, вот я и хочу минимизировать использование рута
<Vladislaw> vlad, так я и прописал в файл
<vlad> Fylh_if, вот будто что-то бы изменилось, если бы ты это из под своего юзера удалил
<Vladislaw> а ошибку выдает при запуске самой команды
<Fylh_if> vlad: f ns crjgbheq b gjghj,eq dsgjkybnm bp-gjl henf
<vlad> Vladislaw, я не помню ман уже. у меня 4 утра и я иду спать как только апдейты зальются
<Fylh_if> попробуй выполнить
<Vladislaw> sudo wondershaper wlan0 2048 2048
<Vladislaw> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 27 <<<
<Vladislaw> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 27
<Vladislaw> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Vladislaw> сорри за многострочность(
<vlad> ну да, выглядит некошерно судоерс
<ArcanumCity> ребята, кто юзает deluge ?
<vlad> если лень читать ман просто погугли беспарольный запуск с помощью судо
<vlad> я
<ArcanumCity> какую версию используешь?
<vlad> а хбз. они не сильно то и отличаются
<Vladislaw> так мне [Raiden] подсказал, не запускает именно эту команду, а мой скрипт без вопросов запустило
<ArcanumCity> в 1.3.3 не могу добавить колонки...
<vlad> ты че еще и в колонки ему смотришь чтоли?
<ArcanumCity> колонки типа "отдано","ратио "
<ArcanumCity> я декстопом пользуюсь)
<[Raiden]> синтаксис котоырй я показал 100% верный
 * vlad достаточно процентов скачанного, а остальное не важно
<[Raiden]> raiden ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/synaptic
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], я знаю, проверил на скрипте
<vlad> а пустая строка в конце судоерс есть?
<ArcanumCity> мне нужно видеть сколько отдал по конкретному торренту
<vlad> и путь бы полный к файлу написать
<Vladislaw> вот и я подумал о полном пути
<vlad> ArcanumCity, ну обнови до последней версии
<Vladislaw> дошло, жаль не с первого раза
<ArcanumCity> так стоит последняя.
<ArcanumCity> 1.3.3
<ArcanumCity> галочки ставятся а вреале не добавляет колонки
<Vladislaw> только где этот скрипт может быть
<Vladislaw> буду гуглить
<vlad> ну мож надо просто перезапустить делюгу
<vlad> или настройки ей попробуй грохнуть и законфигурить заново
<vlad> мало ли. вдруг они конфиг сломали
<ArcanumCity> гугл говорит что они работают если язык англ ...пробовал перегружать побарабану(
<vlad> ну вот наверно поэтому у меня и работает все
<ArcanumCity> у товарищей на ubuntu.ru на форуме написано что такая же проблема
<vlad> я не использую русский язык вообще
<ArcanumCity> а как сменить язык)
<ArcanumCity> в настройках делюги нет
<vlad> локаль смени при запуске
<vlad> LC_LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<vlad> LC_LANG=en_US.UTF-8 deluge
<ArcanumCity> кя только 4 дня с винды слез) как и куда это запилить?)
<vlad> в консольку
<ArcanumCity> применится для делюги?
<vlad> нет
<ArcanumCity> или для всего
<vlad> это только на 1 раз и только для делюги
<ArcanumCity> а как на всегда?)
<vlad> можешь сделать скрипт
<vlad> #!/bin/sh
<vlad>  LC_LANG=en_US.UTF-8 deluge
<ArcanumCity> а если ему в конфиг засунуть ?
<vlad> а потом сохрани его на винт куда-нить
<vlad> сделай исполняемым и запускай этот скрипт, а не делюгу
<vlad> если у тебя нормальный гном 2, то запихай в менюшку вместо оригинальной делюги
<ArcanumCity> юнити 2д
<vlad> как в гноме 3 или юнити не знаю. там все через задницу работает
<vlad> все, я спать
<ArcanumCity> в случае ребута  сначала запускаю делюгу, а  потом скрипт или наоборот .?
<Vladislaw> vlad, спокойной, теска)
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<[Raiden]> /usr/share/applications , там десктопфайл поправить можно
<ArcanumCity> поискать строку с lang
<yacoov> задницу)
<ArcanumCity> ?
<User660[web]> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, как заставить гномовские панели использовать тему emerald
<[Raiden]> за ифейсы котоыре сча делают я бы в тюрьму сажал. А за название их более продвинутыми или френдовыми - высшая мера
<[Raiden]> реально надо лезт ьв какой-тозад, что бы поправить ярлык на программу
<ArcanumCity> [Raiden]: Я немного не понял на счет декстоп файла
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: ну там строка есть на запуск делюги, наверное
<[Raiden]> её можно изменить
<ArcanumCity> строки такой в defaults.list нет
<[Raiden]> а может и нету. Если это консольная программа. Я не юзал. Тогла делаешь альяс или скрипт, как выше предложили
<[Raiden]> а что такое defaults.list
<ArcanumCity> наверно я вас не понял
<ArcanumCity> где искать декспопфайл)
<[Raiden]> терминал открой
<ArcanumCity> открыл
<[Raiden]> ls /usr/share/applications |grep deluge
<[Raiden]> есть чего?
<ArcanumCity> deluge.desktop
<User660[web]> Ну, господа, помогите новичку :3
<[Raiden]> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/deluge.desktop и там...
<ArcanumCity> fff gjyzk)
<ArcanumCity> а понял
<[Raiden]> иши строку с которой запускается и припиши в начало env LANG=кодировка
<[Raiden]> без env не будет работать в ярлыке
<ArcanumCity> добавлять строку env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 в любую новую строку или в конце?
<Zogar> Всем хай чтоле )
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: не в любую и не в конец , а в ту что за запуск овтечает, сек
<ArcanumCity> TryExec=deluge-gtk
<ArcanumCity> Exec=deluge-gtk %U
<ArcanumCity> Icon=deluge
<ArcanumCity> Terminal=false
<ArcanumCity> Type=Application
<ArcanumCity> Categories=Network;FileTransfer;P2P;GTK
<ArcanumCity> StartupNotify=true
<ArcanumCity> MimeType=application/x-bittorrent;x-scheme-handler/magnet;
<ArcanumCity> exec
<[Raiden]> Exec=env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 /usr/bin/deluge-gtk %U
<[Raiden]> больше не пость, больше 3 строк тут кик )
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<ArcanumCity> Exec=env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 deluge-gtk %U
<ArcanumCity> не работает
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> кавычки может надо , фиг знает. Раньше, д опоявлеиня юнити и гном3 , был просто редактор меню
<[Raiden]> )
<ArcanumCity> ну всеравно большое спасибо
<yacoov> меню эдитор?
<ArcanumCity> в репозиториях лежат англ версии?
<ArcanumCity> у автора
<yacoov> .
<ArcanumCity> остается ставить тяжа Vuze
<yacoov> ставь кторрент
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: ты хотел только русскую локализацию программы убрать или именно локаль?
<[Raiden]> есть другой вариант
<ArcanumCity> ну только для deluge
<ArcanumCity> всю локаль это я так понимаю весь интерфейс убунты будет на eng?
<[Raiden]> поищи deluge-gtk.mo или deluge.mo в /usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES
<[Raiden]> если есть перенеси куда нить
<[Raiden]> или удали
<[Raiden]> и прогу перезапусти
<[Raiden]> sudo mv ...
<ArcanumCity> нашло 222 обьекта deluge.mo
<ArcanumCity> )
<[Raiden]> такого не бывает )
<[Raiden]> не может быть 222 фийла с 1 названием в 1 папке
<ArcanumCity> могу зскринить) искал через поиск в десктопе
<[Raiden]> ls /usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES |grep deluge
<[Raiden]> что найдет, перенеси например в хомпапку с помощью sudo mv
<ArcanumCity> ничего не происходит
<[Raiden]> Хм
<ArcanumCity> команда выполняется
<ArcanumCity> и все
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вы что вообще делаете?
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю. скрипт пиши сл сменой локали
<ArcanumCity> спасибо за попытки)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: хз ) ему час назад сказали скрипт юзать )
<ArcanumCity> ну так думали сделать попроще и навсегда
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Скрипт на что? )))
<[Raiden]> как я понял, задача запустит ьделюгу с английско йлокалью
<ArcanumCity> в deluge  1.3.3 не могу добавить колонки... колонки типа "отдано","ратио "
<Nor8>  ArcanumCity: http://www.qbittorrent.org/   скачай и запускай с любой локалью. Английский там по умолчанию
<ArcanumCity> все из-за кирилицы в латинице на убунту ру писали что заработали
<ArcanumCity> только не написали как они её туда засунули)
<ArcanumCity> галочка  ставится ..а изминений нет
<[Raiden]> !/bin/bash
<[Raiden]> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 deluge-gtk
<[Raiden]> созрани, дай права на запуск и всё.
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bin/bash'
<[Raiden]> # пропустил в первой строке
<ArcanumCity> в qbittorente нет нужой мне колонки "отдано" напротив каждого торента
<[Raiden]> ktorrent \ transmission в этих есть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Опять тролля прокачиваешь бесплатно? :-D
<[Raiden]> Nor8: может мне скучно.
<[Raiden]> )
<ArcanumCity> на счет трансмисион это ))
<[Raiden]> нашел
<[Raiden]> alacarte запусти, это редактор меню
<[Raiden]> найди там делюгу и впиши LANG=en_US.UTF-8 deluge-gtk %U в поле запуска
<Nor8> )))
<ArcanumCity> почему он улыбается?)
<Nor8> Да я ржу в голос )))
<[Raiden]> env забыл
<ArcanumCity> делюгу нашел..а вписывать куда?
<ArcanumCity> в поле команда?
<[Raiden]> да
<yacoov> ладно я спать... бб
<ArcanumCity> как же я затупил...ааа
<ArcanumCity> в alacarte вместо свойств кликнул на удалить и делюга удалился
<ArcanumCity> как теперь его добавить...
<[Raiden]> ну там есть что-то для добавления в меню программ
<ArcanumCity> Raiden спасибо!!! пошел я спать, а то я туплю удалил делюгу)
<[Raiden]> бб
<ArcanumCity> я добавил новую ..в меню команда указал путь к делюге usr/share/application но она не запускает его
<[Raiden]> неверно
<ArcanumCity> ?
<[Raiden]> путь верный /usr/bin...
<ArcanumCity> а deluge или geluge -gtk
<[Raiden]> geluge-gtk
<[Raiden]> хотя может без разницы
<ArcanumCity> нитак нитак не запускается из глобал меню
<ArcanumCity> [jnz nfv ghbcencndetn
<ArcanumCity> хотя там присутствует
<ArcanumCity> )
<ArcanumCity> я сам себе проблем добавил
<ArcanumCity> спасибо за помощь !!! завтра переустановлю )
<ArcanumCity> удалял delugu и ставил снова 'aatrnf ytn))
<ArcanumCity> эффекта нет)
<[Raiden]> будеш ьпереставлять делюгу, удали за одно ~/.config/menus
<[Raiden]> это вернет такое меню как было
<[Raiden]> хотя может только этого достаточно
<[Raiden]> или спать лучше
<ArcanumCity> уже пробовал удалять и ставить0
<ArcanumCity>  эффекта
<ArcanumCity> 0
<[Raiden]> rm  ~/.config/menus
<[Raiden]> rm -rf  ~/.config/menus
<ArcanumCity> откуда вы черпаете знания?)
<[Raiden]> ну, со временем пришло из разных мест.
<[Raiden]> но больше не дошло, чем пришло :)
<ArcanumCity> ))
<ArcanumCity> удалил делюгу  поотом rm -rf  ~/.config/menus установил и всеравно не пашет)
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> хрен тебя знает, может она запущена уже?
<ArcanumCity> :)
<[Raiden]> в процессах виссит
<[Raiden]> иди спи
<ArcanumCity> не ,в процессах нет
<ArcanumCity> Ооо если я её установлю из репозитория где более ранняя версия
<Romanista> есть кто тут?
<Intrpt> скорее всего да
<Romanista> это хорошо
<Intrpt> не обязательно
<Romanista> вот можно выбрать юнити 2д и просто юнити
<Romanista> но когда я выбераю просто юнити у меня ничего не видно на кране
<Romanista> просто обоина
<Intrpt> можно.. а можно поставить гном-шелл, а можно кеды..
<Romanista> ни дока
<Romanista> ни трея
<Intrpt> не помогу.. я тут скорее читать ответы вот на такие вопросы, чтобы если у самого что сломается, не задавать их ;)
<Romanista> ok
<Intrpt> но у меня и юнити, и 2д, да и вообще 11.10 на данный момент после минимального допила работает очень хорошо
<Romanista> вывы
<Romanista> у меня команда /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p не работает
<Romanista> тоже не знаешь почему?
<[Raiden]> Romanista: она пишет чего-нить?
<Romanista> да
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> покажи, может даст чего
<Romanista> http://paste.org.ru/?jgvvct
<Intrpt> а если попробовать unity --reset либо gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 + unity --reset ?
<[Raiden]> дрова криво стоят.
<[Raiden]> Major opcode of failed request:  155 (GLX)
<[Raiden]> тут смена прараметров юнити не поможет
<Romanista> http://savepic.su/469664.png
<[Raiden]> только лечение дров )
<Romanista> думаю да
<Romanista> но они не устанавливаются
<[Raiden]> Romanista: пиши на форум, гугли. Я не силен в радеонах
<Romanista> не люблю жифорсы
<[Raiden]> там который нее активный, плановые обновления, его попробуй активировать
<Intrpt> менее важный вопрос, но всё же.. itmages плагин для наутилуса в юнити у кого-нибудь работает?
<Romanista> http://paste.org.ru/?ighk4e
<[Raiden]> Romanista: ну давай посмотрим что там в файле журнала )
<[Raiden]> /var/log/jockey.log
<Romanista> файл залить?
<Romanista> там много чего
<[Raiden]> заливай
<[Raiden]> есди даты есть, только то что сча
<Romanista> http://ifolder.ru/26587513
<Romanista> там в конце то что я делал
<Romanista> блин, странно тут в линуксе с дайрверами
<Romanista> даже на сайте амд нет дров
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта
<ArcanumCity> добавил репозиторий для делюги , в консолии набрал апдейт ..апдейтится куча строк ,а потом начинают такие идти Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE/YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Romanista> 5650
<Romanista> vj,bkbnb
<Romanista> mobility
<[Raiden]> линукс 32 или 64?
<ArcanumCity> 64
<ArcanumCity> W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE/YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ArcanumCity> такая тоже есть строчка
<[Raiden]> Romanista: я тебя спросил )
<Romanista> 32
<Romanista> но я нашел
<Romanista> драйвер
<Romanista> нужно ли удалить родной?
<Romanista> пка не поставлю с сайта амд
<[Raiden]> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<[Raiden]> больше ничем помочь не могу :)
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE/YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE замени на oneiric
<[Raiden]> наверное
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: что-то не то ты добавил..
<ArcanumCity> это куски лога вовремя апдейта..как же я заменю)
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: в источниках
<[Raiden]> лучше не заменяй, а ваще удали этот источник
<[Raiden]> и дай мне ссылку на ппа
<Intrpt> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:d eluge-team/ppa
<Intrpt> тупые смайлы
<Intrpt> https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa
<ArcanumCity> https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=natty
<Intrpt> в родном ппа нет делюж на онерик, но она последней версии в стандартном центре приложений
<[Raiden]> так, без меня разбирайтесь )
<Intrpt>  ArcanumCity: ппа из лаунчпада добавляй командой sudo apt-add-repository (репозиторий)
<ArcanumCity> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa добавил
<Intrpt> а прошлый удалил? из софт сурсес
<Intrpt> apt-add, ошибся
<ArcanumCity> удалил
<Intrpt> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:d eluge-team/ppa   потом sudo apt-get update b sudo apt-get install deluge
<Intrpt> но на онерик нету в ппа, но есть в центре приложений
<Romanista> у меня такой вопрос
<ArcanumCity> ура разобрался
<Romanista> стесняюсь спросить
<Romanista> как в линуксе называются экзешники?
<ArcanumCity> спасибо.. в репах стояли неправильные репы)
<ArcanumCity> исполняемые файлы наверно
<Intrpt> экзешники и в линуксе называются жкзешниками
<Intrpt>  Romanista: вообще можно *.deb грубо сравнить с *.exe
<Romanista> спасибо
<Romanista> я скачал дрова с сайта амд
<Romanista> а линукс мне их отрывает как текстовый фалй
<Intrpt> но не в линуксе, а в deb based дистрибутивах
<[Raiden]> с ехе деб можно сравнить тольк опримерно
<[Raiden]> Romanista: а может ты руководство прочитаешь всетаки?
<[Raiden]> !ati >Romanista
<ubuntuhelp> Romanista, please see my private message
<Romanista> ок
<[Raiden]> в общем тебе надо в терминале будет написать примерно так sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric , поставив пакеты сначала котоыре там в статье
<[Raiden]> если скажет что каких-то нет - забей.
<[Raiden]> а потом в этой папке будут дэб пакеты для установки.
<[Raiden]> это лучший вариант
<ArcanumCity> установил из репов проблема не решилась((
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: какая система у тебя? версия.
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: в чём проблема? до этого же вообще не ставилась
<ArcanumCity> 11.10
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: так я же писал, что на онерик (это 11.10) нет пакетов на ппа.. но есть в центре приложений актуальная версия
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity:  у меня стоит делюж и всё ок. Ставил из стандартных реп ЦП, увиде, что нет в ппа делюги пакетов
<ArcanumCity> Проблема вот в чем, в торрент-клиенте deluge  не работают колонки ,я ставлю галочку на против "скорость отдачи" галочка ставится, но колонка в реальности не добавляется
<[Raiden]> вики править надо про радеон статья старая и не полная
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: это где там? у меня англ версия просто =) посмотрю, может баг
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: запретить радеон на убунту надо =)
<ArcanumCity> Отображается только "стандартный" набор колонок -  имя\состояние\размер\номер ... При добавлении других колонок (у меня  любых) "галки" в настройках сохраняются, но ни под каким соусом не  применяются... Что самое странное, если заходим через WEB - то измеÐ
<ArcanumCity> на форуме пишут что в англ версии все ок
<ArcanumCity> киррилица не добавляются
<ArcanumCity> латиница все ок
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: аа, колонки в списке раздач.. всё ок, значит баг локализации скорее всего
<ArcanumCity> ) а англ версию не поставишь))мы тут уже и так и сяк
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: ну мне проще, у меня вся система англ, равно как и софт.
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: спроси автора статьи на форуме
<[Raiden]> и закончим на этом )
<ArcanumCity> Raiden тоже говорит что так лучше, а я виндусятник только на убунту пересел)
<ArcanumCity> Цитата: Чистый от 26 Август 2011, 10:24:49сегодня вечером добавлю bug если его еще нет на главном bug-tracker
<ArcanumCity> ))видно не добавили)
<Intrpt> у меня только радиотрей несовсем корректно работает да итмагес =) а так пока ничего не сломал вроде.
<Intrpt> хотя ставил 11.10 с большим опасением, почитав форум, полистав ирк
<[Raiden]> тмажес руками пустите расширение
<[Raiden]> если пускается, выбери в свойствах картинки и оно запомнится
<[Raiden]> хотя я незнаю.
<ArcanumCity> буду юзать flush
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: не работает никак, буду ждать полной поддержки.. это не только у меня, в ппа есть для 11.10, но посл. где работает = 11.04
<Intrpt> насущный вопрос.. не смог найти в пиджине спам фильтр на ICQ.. ради нескольких человек приходится сидеть в ней, достал спам.. отвык от него в джаббере
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. В расширения ничего нет?
<Intrpt> нет, ничего нет.. ну да ладно, проще людей перетянуть с аси, чем самому мучаться
<ArcanumCity> Во flushе куча всего не поддерживается(
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: можно глупый, но рабочий вариант.. =) вайн+юторрент
<ArcanumCity> ))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-27
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: либо тот-же юторрент через веб-морду.. вполне работоспособен.
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: а трансмишин совсем не подходит?
<ArcanumCity> больше сотни раздач. не удобно , веб морда у него удобнее чем он сам
<ArcanumCity> хотя может я просто к мюторентовскому привык
<ArcanumCity> в qbittorent все есть кроме 1 колонки -"отдано"
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: ну так попробую его.. есть на линукс версия
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: хотя, считаю делюж лучшим для убунту.. на мой цвет и вкус.. потому искал бы как с ней разобраться
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: колонки наверное добавлять можно
<ArcanumCity> у меня знаний не хватает чтобы даже пытаться разбираться)
<Intrpt> ладно, я офф, а то жена запилит до смерти уже.. =))
<Intrpt> всем удачи.
<ArcanumCity> спокойной ночи
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1027/h_1319673915_3222291_9792f740be.png
<[Raiden]> почти в любой программе с колонками по пкм есть какие-нитьсвойства
<[Raiden]> как на шоте или типа
<Intrpt> оО, уходя заметил вин чун на скрине =)
 * Intrpt ушёл
<ArcanumCity> да ,но в qbit нет "отдано"
<[Raiden]> возвращаемс  ктому что тыло 3+ часа назад )
<[Raiden]> в тринсмишене и кторенте есть :)
<[Raiden]> я больше 2 лет юзал трансмишен
<[Raiden]> может там мало что есть, но он исправно качает
<ArcanumCity> а его можно как-то к виду мюторента привести?
<ArcanumCity> скачал vuze гигант ..но пока качает отменно 10Мбайт/с
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: незнаю
<ArcanumCity> всем спасибо, особенно Raiden я спать, у нас уже пол 4 утра)
<Ilshat> я чет одного не пойму. lo - 127.0.0.1, apache - 127.0.1.1 .  я думал на одну карту только один ip. как он создал еще один ло ip
<Ilshat> как я понял это какой то алиас.
<User847[web]> Привет! Почему ntfs-config вылетает после ввода пароля рута? Хотя монтированных ntfs дисков нет.
<sig_wall> ntfs-config - это что?
<sig_wall> а, мегакостыль :)
<thought> гуи для ntfs-3g
<User847[web]> <sig_wall> программа для автоматического монтирования дисков при загрузке ОС
<sig_wall> офигеть
<sig_wall> fstab видимо уже не модно :)
<User847[web]> <sig_wall> там в ручную прописывать надо, я в этом почти не шарю, я недавно совсем с линуксом общаюсь
<Ilshat> я вот только минуту назад примонтировал все с fstab )
<Ilshat> только не знаю как метки у винтов получать
<User847[web]> <Ilshat>  а как монтировал тогда, если не знаешь?
<Ilshat> как монтировать знаю. а вот volume label (метку) хз как получать. я назвал их посвоему
<sig_wall> Ilshat: blkid
<shenmue> есть граф утилитка для настройки фстаб. в ней куча опций значение которых можно нагуглить
<shenmue> или на опеннете глянуть
<Ilshat> я за консоль ) не все на десктопе делается
<Ilshat> в смысле не всегда за пк. иногда удаленно
<Ilshat> sig_wall: как с blkid посмотреть label?
<sig_wall> Ilshat: blkid -o udev /dev/blabla
<Ilshat> пустой результат
<Ilshat> значит без метки?
<Ilshat> хотя нет. метка имеется. но результат пустой
<Ilshat> а не все норм. без судо запустил
<MagicLover> Привет. При загрузке пишет Waiting for network configuration в течении минуты, а потому ещё минуту Waiting mor 60 seconds for network configuration
<MagicLover> Погуглил. Так и не понял чего делать. Скажете чего делать? :)
<vigi> mode/#ubuntu-ru [+v vigi]
<Ilshat> команда1 | команда2 | xargs результат2. есть случаи когда результат2 пуст, т.к. команда2 успешно не выполнилась. но хочется тогда вернуть результат команды1. как можно это сделать?
<DenSpirit> Кодировка моя рабочая?
<Ilshat> рабочая
<DenSpirit> Окей.:-)
<zlodey> всем привет
<sharikoff> й
<zlodey> такой вот вопрос: какой командой в терминале создать одновременно папки типа - user 1 user 2 user 3 и т.д.?
<Ilshat> mkdir user1 user2 user3
<zlodey> это понятно, но долго
<zlodey> а ели их 1000
<Ilshat> скрипт пиши
<Ilshat> с циклом
<zlodey> так сразу да целый скрипт?
<User590[web]> Привет. У всем алька в pidgin не пашет?
<User590[web]> аська
<zlodey> неа
<zlodey> у меня не пашет
<User590[web]> pidgin'а забанили чтоли )) в телефоне через агент робит
<zlodey> да и на венде работает
<User590[web]> ну он чет на клиент жалуется
<Ilshat> zlodey: seq 1 10 | awk '$1 = "user_"$1 {print $1}' | xargs mkdir
<zlodey> Ilshat: Благодарю!!!
<Ilshat> User590[web]: я с пингвина в асе сижу
<User590[web]> <Ilshat> а почему меня вырубил?
<User590[web]> <Ilshat> пишет: От https://api.login.icq.net/auth/clientLogin получен неожиданный ответ: Parameter error
<Ilshat> не знаю. я в данный момент разговариваю по асе. пробуй порт прописать 443
<User590[web]> теперь он пишет: От https://api.login.icq.net/auth/clientLogin получен неожиданный ответ: Internal Server Error
<Ilshat> User590[web]:  пробуй в браузере набрать https://api.login.icq.net/auth/clientLogin
<User590[web]> а дальше?
<Ilshat> че пишет
<User590[web]> statusCode=405&statusText=Method+not+allowed-+POST+method+required
<zlodey> нашел кто-нить как починить пиджин?
<Amblnb> User590[web]: Чтоб в пидгине и не работала, это что-то с запросами на сервер намудрил, может переподключался слишком часто или есщё что..
<zlodey> не подскажите какой должен быть сервер для авторизации и порт
<Ilshat> login.icq.com 5190 или 443
<Amblnb> login.icq.com:5190 щас стоит, оно там вроде по умолчанию...
<User590[web]> <Amblnb> да я ничего не мудрил, сидел и бац, оффлайн
<zlodey> спасибо вроде заработало
<User590[web]> у меня slogin.icq.com и порт 5190 пишет
<User590[web]> че за "s", почему у вас нет ее?
<zlodey> убрал галки ssl и clientLogin
<User590[web]> <zlodey> а где ssl убрать?
<User590[web]> о епт, зацерцало
<User590[web]> заферцало
<SergeyIT> чего?
<User590[web]> какой проигрыватель аудио/видео посоветуете, что аж плакать хотелось от радости? )))
<baronos> exaile
<baronos> рыдать будешь ппц просто)
<stolzus> User482[web]: deadbeef
<stolzus> User482[web]: для видео smplayer
<User590[web]> <baronos> ну серьезно, без сарказма?
<baronos> User590[web]: я им пользуюсь теперь потому что он один остался на 11,10 кто поддерживает хоть какой то плагин для прослушивания музыки из контакта
<SergeyIT> как мало человеку надо...
<baronos> да и няшный он)
<User590[web]> <baronos> видео тоже работает в нем или тока музыка?
<baronos> User590[web]: фильмы нет вроде, vlc для видео стоит
<Amblnb> ВЛЦ поставь и всё
<User590[web]> <Amblnb> стоит уже, а как прыжки в видео делать, секунд на 10 вперед? или тока на полосе прокрутки мышарой тыкать?
<baronos> настройки посмотри
<Amblnb> Комбинации клавиш ищи, вроде Альт+в сторону
<User590[web]> еще 1 вопрос. почему EiskaltDC++ Gtk расшаривает у меня только папки, а отдельные файлы заблокированы?
<baronos> eiskaltdcpp-qt проблем нет и файлы и все расшаривает
<Amblnb> А вот кто подскажет либо проигрыватель либо настройки для МПлеера чтоб видео шло синхронно с аудио. Видюха ускорение прог не поддерживает но эфекты включены. Раньше гномовский МПлеер работал нормально..
<User590[web]> <baronos> eiskaltdcpp-qt такая же фигня, тока папки, файлы как-будто закблокированы
<baronos> у меня все нормально.
<User590[web]> это не из-за того, что я сдиска ntfs шару делаю?
<Amblnb> Если только раздача то ничего, а закачавать лучше на ехт4 или из его серии
<Amblnb> Ещё есть ЛинуксДЦ++
<User590[web]> <Amblnb> тока раздача, просто чел щас просил расшарить ему кое-чего, а фиг...
<User590[web]> хотя, по большей части пофег, мне же только зайти и скачать )))
<Ilshat> какой прогой можно стырить с ntfs раздела немного места для существующего ext Диска?
<User590[web]> gparted наверно )
<User590[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Ilshat> каким образом можно реализовать возможность включения отключенного ПК?
<Ilshat> удаленно
<Ilshat> палкой не считается
<stolzus> только хотел посоветовать
<Ilshat> эра палок прошла )
<Ilshat> сеня свет дома отключили. роутер встал. а комп вот не включишь. но есть там ноут рядом. как нибудь бы реализовать механизм включения
<baronos> выйди в астрал залети домой и воздействием на материальные вещи нажми кнопку включения)
<Ilshat> если имеется воздействие на вещи. то в дом залететь не сможешь ) врежешься
<baronos> ну функцию потом включишь на воздействие)
<donor> Привет всем. При попытке апгрейда дистрибутива через update-manager -c -d, ругается что не может получить конкретные пакеты gnome-games и сворачивает установку. Как можно это обойти?
<stolzus> может отключить сторонние репозитории?
<donor> не подключал
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, в биосе есть функнция
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, restore of acc loss
<Ilshat> SAPetrovich: есть WAKEOnLan. карта сама может включить
<Ilshat> копаю в этом направление
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, в разделе power management глянь
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, однозначно должно быть
<Ilshat> дома гляну. удаленно не посмотришь )
<SAPetrovich> просто могут навания разными быть
<SAPetrovich> ок
<donor> как в apt запретить проверку определенных пакетов?
<baronos> на старом компе была такая штука в биосе включение на кнопку на клаве тыкал пробел и комп включался)
<Ilshat> baronos: потом надо думать как удаленно нажать на кнопку клавиши )
<FFalcon> помнится раньше в эру фидо для включения/слежения за компом в случае отсутствия - был особо распространнен девайс "бабушка"..  справлялись вроде неплохо
<baronos> Ilshat: ну можно замутить механическую руку, котороя от бука бы включалась и нажимала клаву)
<Ilshat> FFalcon: этот девайс недолговечен
<baronos> или домашнее животное натренеровать)
<Ilshat> как же время долго летит
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, кому как
<baronos> кто хчат юзает? можно тут замутить на клик мышки по нику в чате, и он ник помещал в поле набора текста?
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, для меня очень быстро
<Ilshat> SAPetrovich: на работе долго идет. дома быстро )
<Ilshat> вчера наконец поставил на ноут убунту
<Ilshat> теперь могу удаленно мучать две машины
<Intrpt> всем привет.. кто-нибудь mplayer пользует? как у него с внешними звук. дорогами? не нашёл возможности подключить
<Ilshat> тема не про винду. но мож кто знает, как лучше его удаленно помучать. vnc, teamviewer не учитывая
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, а чем рдп не угодил
<SAPetrovich> решение из коробки
<Ilshat> SAPetrovich: привык к SSH. к консоли.
<Ilshat> и на работе не особо палевно
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, помучай все и тогда определишься на чем-нить
<Ilshat> придется
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> как установить по сити вигду хп с линукс сервера?
<Ilshat> в баше что то типа ls можно по строчно обработать своей функцией?
<Ilshat> я так понимаю надо обрабатывать каждый в цикле
<Ilshat> каждую строку*
<aron612> всем привет. у меня 3г модем хуавей е173. стоит приоритет 3g (umts,hspa) ловит сеть на 60% как мне принудительно выставить только hspa? а то когда когда переключается юмтс - скорость 200кб сек а когда хспа 450. проблема в том что когда переключаются с хспа на юмтс - сту
<aron612> порится инет секунд на 2-5
<aron612> такое было на таком же модеме но с более дешевым тарифом когда стоял приоритет 3г. то есть модем скакал между edge и umts и тоже инет ступорился - поставил приоритет 3g (umts,hspa). а щас на более дорогом тарифе поддерживается и хспа. и теперь переключается между
<aron612> хспа и юмтс с простанвлением нета
<Intrpt> всем привет.. слетела юнити, но юнити 2д работает.. с драйверами всё ок.. слетело после установки ccsm.. каким способом откатить обратно юнити?
<stolzus> Intrpt: будь честным. не после установки ccsm, а после того, как ты там что-то исправил. это раз. как откатить обратно - в гугле, я сразу находил. ищи что-то по типу "настройка unity". как раз будет про ccsm и как откатиться, если что-то сломал
<Intrpt> unity --reset повисает при выполнении.
<Ilshat> как всех пользователей посмотреть
<Onkeltem> У нас есть offtop канал тут?
<stolzus> есть
<Onkeltem> и?
<Onkeltem> stolzus: как он называется?
<stolzus> linuxtalks вроде бы
<Onkeltem> мне по-русски надо
<stolzus> ну запроси информацию о скае, он там сидит. кажется так и называется
<Onkeltem> Народ, сорри за оффтоп, посоветуйте что-нить из музыки атмосферное такое, лучше из электронной. Буквально - пару названий.
<stolzus> Onkeltem: пост-рок пойдёт?
<Onkeltem> stolzus: лучше - без слов
<stolzus> Onkeltem: God Is An Astronaut послушай, может понравится :)
<stolzus> естественно без слов :)
<Onkeltem> stolzus: ага, уже слушаю спс.
 * Onkeltem не понимает, зачем кому-то нужен facebook если там нет музыки
<FFalcon> принтер печатает одно задание.. следующие отправляются в тишину... с 3-4 пинка распечатывает.. подскажите куда копать.. никто не сталкивался?
<stolzus> Onkeltem: скажешь потом, как понравилось или нет :)
<Ilshat> FFalcon: может быть тупо в кабеле проблема.
<FFalcon> SCX-4300 SCX-4600 как по сети так и напрямую... кабеля уже пробовал менять.. на винде оба работали без проблем
<Onkeltem> stolzus: ok
<baronos> кстати трей в гном шелл который внизу очень удобный когда запущенно 3-6 приложений, весь интерфейс симпотичней смотрится когда всяких приложений не видно и все по дефолту)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: панельку мона вниз и в юнити переместить
<baronos> фуу, как ты можешь сравнивать юнити и Гном-Шелл))
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, и меню там же будет?
<skai-falkorr> юнити удобней
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: меню глобальное или меню - кнопка даш?
<baronos> нет имхо)
<SergeyIT> для тачскрина
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: или меню - кардапио поставить, чтобы было как обычное меню в старом гноме?
<SergeyIT> хочется по дефолту нормальное все иметь
<baronos> нафига дополнительные меню ставить это кошмар, все что тут стандартно намного удобней открыл превью нажал приложения и там все что нужно сразу все приложения, а в юнити открыл приложения потом тыкнул показать все 86 приложений неудобно потом фильтр
<baronos> и всякое такое ужс(
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ввести букву приложения и нажать энтер?
<baronos> и в гш так же можно сделать, а вот начинающему юзеру кошмар в обоих случаях(
<baronos> чем дольше в гш, тем больше отказываюсь от дополнений уже использую всего 5 расширений.
<Evilkiss> Народ
<Evilkiss> СПАСИТЕ!!!
<baronos> религия не позволяет спасать)
<Evilkiss> Нужна моментальная помошь
<Evilkiss> удалил pulseaudio из убунту 11.04
<baronos> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_pulseaudio
<Evilkiss> теперь пропала иконка, где можно было настраивать громкость,а также управлять banshee
<baronos> удалил и ставь заного после альсы там есть
<Evilkiss> как можно всё это вернуть?
<Evilkiss> баронос
<Evilkiss> ты мой спаситель
<Evilkiss> всё,появилось
<Evilkiss> тогда ещё вопрос, кто-нибудь из присуствуйщих использует/использовал xbmc?
<Intrpt> использовал, он дико неудобный
<Intrpt> (s)mplayer отлично справляется с FullHD видео
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, если использовал, то через, что звук пускал?
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, через opt/coax или hdmi?
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: через HDMI.. но это уже зависит от вывода.. я 2 фильма посмотрел с выводом на TV и удалил эту поделку
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, значит помочь не сможешь,жаль
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, у меня просто нет звука через оптику в хбмс, хотя в самой убунте звук есть
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: в смплеер пробовал? имхо для фильмов большего не надо.. оригинальные  блюрей под 80+ гигов спокойно тянет, так же как и рипы в матроске, напр.
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, у меня просто проблема в этих других плеерах, дёргаются фильмы, а также какие-то полоски по горизонтали
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, а вот в хбмс этого нету
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: проверь драйвера + в смплеере в видео фильтрах есть деблок, помогает.
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, дрова уже проверял... так smplayer или всё-таки mplayer?
<Intrpt> смлеер просто надстройка.. на форуме есть хаутушка по ашдивиео
<Intrpt> http://bit.ly/rwOdrV и http://xbmc.ru/forum/
<Evilkiss>  Intrpt, спасибо конечно
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, но там уже сразу ошибка: sudo apt-get install smplayer mplayer2, нету такого "mplayer2"
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: система 11.10? вполне нормально работает смплеер из стандартных реп в цп
<Evilkiss> Intrpt:11.04
<Intrpt> https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/smplayer и https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<Evilkiss> Intrpt: Я вообще не знаю, как его устанавливать... установил sudo apt-get install mplayer, так ничего не появилось в application
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:rvm/smplayer && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smplayer
<Intrpt> аха. там нет для натти пакетов с ппа.. из центра приложений ставь и всё.. если с драйвером норм, должно работать.
<Evilkiss> Кажись работает
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: закладка аудио-филтры-аудио нормализейшн и в видео фильтрах есть деблок если что.. так же в настройках поставь число потоков декодирования по числу ядер проца
<Evilkiss> Intrpt:Ок, но он вообще не удобен
<Evilkiss> Intrpt: так как я использую HTPC домашний кинотеатр
<Evilkiss> Intrpt: и поэтому хбмс как-то лучше
<Evilkiss> Intrpt:но за smplayer спасибо установлю на другом компе его...не знал про эту прогу
<Evilkiss> Народ, кто-нибудь пользуется XBMC?
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: на форуме xbmc свой вопрос задавал? Я бы там спросил.
<Evilkiss> ты имеешь в виду на сайте?
<Intrpt> поставил в тупик своим вопросом. =))
<Intrpt> http://xbmc.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7 как вариант
<Evilkiss> спасибо, буду искать решение
<Evilkiss> просто думал, если здесь в данный момент эту прогу использует,может сразу помог бы
<[Raiden]> отличная новость http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<Onkeltem> Где настраивается скринкастинг в гноме 3?
<User981[web]> флудим
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32146
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ого. Отличная новость. Пробовал уже? Оно на нас ставится?
<User981[web]> долго многопоточность вводиил
<[Raiden]> не пробовал. Плагин под линукс конечно ставится
<User981[web]> ва
<User981[web]> п
<User981[web]> вп
<User981[web]> вап
<User981[web]> пр
<User981[web]> па
<User981[web]> рп
<User981[web]> вавапвап
<User981[web]> ва
<AndreX> вот гад
<artus> такое не лечитцо)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: да уж, как Усер981 сказал - долго вводили
<Onkeltem> даже Стиви не дождался этих гадов
<[Raiden]> Хм, поставил, видео с артефактами. Откатываюсь. Придется подождать )
<Onkeltem> Чуваки решили попрограммировать.
<Onkeltem> До этого они релизили как я понимаю багфиксы к old school макромедии )))
<Onkeltem> Еще им осталось открыть формат, совместить его с SVG и JavaScript, и убиться об стену
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/314290/0bcebd4f
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ясно. Достаточно наглядно )
<artus> а смысл) фуллхд с того же ютубчека и так нормально играется)
<artus> лучше б закопали поскорее )
<[Raiden]> это в основном планшетам надо и нетбукам, с отдельной микрохой или нвидией тегра
<[Raiden]> А на десктопе конечн оиграются...
<artus> на планшетах вот только флеша не хватало)
<[Raiden]> ещё засунут больше обработки в видюху отличный шаг, т.к. нагрузку на неё нивкаком топе не посмотришь )
<[Raiden]> Можно делать софт, говорить что легкий и быстрый
<artus> ога) и работать он буден на 1й системе из 10ти)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> С опенЦЛ , не кудой, должен почти везде.
<Onkeltem> artus: полагаю у тебя фленш вырублен в браузере по дефолтру
<artus> Onkeltem, а я дурак чтоль на 40+ вкладках влеш врубленым держать :)
<Onkeltem> artus: там где на винде флеш дает 100 fps, у нас и на маках это будет 30 от силы - это вообще как? Так что если смотришь 1 видео на быстром компе - может и норм, но если открыть странички с рекламой параллельно - тушите свет )
<Onkeltem> artus: вот вот. На маке у друга ситуация идентична. Одна из причин почему Стиви забанил их на айпхоне )
<artus> Onkeltem, вот причем тут фпс к флешу то? )))
<Onkeltem> artus: ну, особенно чувствуется это во флеш играх
<artus> всеравно больше 25ти не надо) в видео то )
<artus> Onkeltem, флешигру зло ацкое
<artus> *ы
<Onkeltem> artus: позволь не согласиться. Дело в том, что помимо богомерзких но нужных в рекламе анимированных банеров, игры - единственное для чего вообще нужен флеш )
<Onkeltem> если так подумать
<Onkeltem> ну и плюс пока что флеш является затычкой для не работающего пока везде HTML5 + JS
<artus> Onkeltem, эм, а дай ка мне на посмотреть шутер которому флеш то нужен)
<Onkeltem> И таки игры на флеше офигенные есть и сделать их более масштабными мешает толкьо скорострельность
<artus> так чтоб без 100+ fps там было просто печалька и так чтоб он был ну настолько увлекательным чтоб продолжать жевать этот кактус)
<Onkeltem> artus: ну, я посто более простые игры, которые в браузере пока что живут. Хотя, всё больше появляется масштабных прям в браущзере
<Onkeltem> artus: как известно играбельность имеет слабую корреляцию с продвинутой графикой )
<artus> масштабное, в браузере, ужас то какой )
<artus> хотя некоторые и от веселых ферм тащатцо)
<Onkeltem> artus: всё развивается )
<Onkeltem> artus: напомнить о Chrome OS? :)
<artus> а это ту тут причем ?
<Onkeltem> при том, что бразуер всё больше роли играет, а в хроме ос - это вообще еще и десктоп
<Onkeltem> Скажем, что потенциально мешает перейти в fullscreen и внутри запустить Crysis? :)
<artus> ну учитывая что хромоось уныла до невозможности, хотя извращенцы они разные )
<Onkeltem> artus: я вот ее пока не видел ) они мне кажется тормознули с ней
<artus> Onkeltem, ааась???? бросай грибочки кушать)
<Onkeltem> artus: а что? (не понимает) Не обязаетльно на javascript игры писать же )
<artus> нафига вообще игры в браузере)))
<artus> окромя казуальциы на предмет потыкать )
<Onkeltem> artus: смейся смейся, но посмотрим что будет через пару лет
<artus> через пару лет флеша не будет)
<Onkeltem> artus: вон, Билл гейц не верил в интернет (
<Onkeltem> artus: http://slides.html5rocks.com - изучи, если не видел
<Onkeltem> artus: вместо флеша будет открытая технология, базирующаяся на html5 )
<Onkeltem> artus: и игры станут кросс-платформенными - это всем удобно
<Onkeltem> и кризисы в браузере будут запускаться )
<artus> нуну))
<skai-falkorr> *мечтательно* и на луну снова полетим. а колбаса будет из мяса и недорогая
<Onkeltem> artus: fullhd показывается в браузере - это не удивляет, это уже сегодняшний день. То есть браузер это уже умеет. Что мешает запрограммировать игру в 3D оттуда же?
<Onkeltem> artus: в презентации этой кстати есть про 3D что-то
<artus> Onkeltem, эммм, а кому нафиг нада эта прослойка между игрой и пользователем?
<artus> типа чтоб тупило посильнее и железо брали помощнее?
<Onkeltem> artus: http://slides.html5rocks.com/#canvas-3d - про 3d
<artus> дык вайн ито адекватнее в этом плане )
<Onkeltem> artus: прослойка??? менеджер контента ёмоё )
<Onkeltem> artus: одновременно регилка, сохранялка данных на серваке, восстановление сессий и тд
<artus>  с фанатиками флеша я еще не встречался)
<[Raiden]> http://i082.radikal.ru/0912/2d/ff133656b755.bmp
<Onkeltem> artus: а его ненавижу
<Onkeltem> artus: я просто к тому, что сейчас он заполняет пробел, который в будущем будет заполнен нормальными технологиями
<artus> [Raiden], картинко, в бмп, ужас)
<Onkeltem> не винде небось делал? :D
<[Raiden]> Угу , сам 100 лет такого не видел )
<[Raiden]> Это не я ))
<Onkeltem> А... ) ок )
<Onkeltem> А то думал сидит тут такой Убунтушник, а сам потихонечку нет-нет, да там блокнотик стартанёт )
<Onkeltem> или paint )
<SergeyIT> а чем вам бмп не угодил?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: дай подумать, эм.... размером?
<SergeyIT> не в размере только дело...
<artus> ну да) че там , 567px × 403px 670,67 КБ это ж нормально )
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: yeah, it stinks. I feel the smell of old, hate it
<Onkeltem> еще он не поддерживает alpha канал
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, так разные требования бывают к картинке
<SergeyIT> вот батарейка в компе сдозла - это да (
<Cash> привет всем
<[Raiden]> Батарейка как бы намекает, что комп уже старпер
<ArcanumCity> Всем лобрый вечер/ночь!
<Cash> у меня  проблема, я установил ruby 1.9 но потом не сталь работать ruby-openssl, как я понел ruby конфликтует, как убрат этот конфликт
<Cash> ???
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], старость - она в голове хуже. А 3ГГц проц - пока нормально работает )
<Onkeltem> Cash: wrong channel?
<Cash> what channel i should to go ?
<Onkeltem> Cash: /j #ruby ?
<Onkeltem> какой понятливый
<Onkeltem> не не - понЕтливый, вот
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> @voice Onkeltem
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: мм?
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: можешь не мычать.меня это не возбуждает
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: это был вопрос - что хотел то этим сказать?
<AndreX> Onkeltem: кривиш слова английский на канале
<ArcanumCity> Ура, баг с колонками делюги решили!!!
<skai-falkorr> !r > Onkeltem
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='r'
<skai-falkorr> !v > Onkeltem
<ubuntuhelp> Onkeltem, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> !rules > Onkeltem
<ArcanumCity> только нужно знать как патч ставить)
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: решил сносом делюги и установкой православного трансмиссиона?
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: если кому-то непонятно значение слова сарказм, мне очень жаль :)
<ArcanumCity> нет,на багтрекере 3 часа назад кто-то запостил патч
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: если кому то не понятно значение слова "правила" - его проблемы
<ArcanumCity> Deluge 1.3.3 columns to the russian  name don't add, if column on eng then add and don't add label on russian lang
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: не впилили поддержку ru_RU
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: не любят нас
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: чем трансмиссион то не устроил?
<ArcanumCity> See new ticket and workaround patch: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/ticket/1957 -вот только как его запилить не пишут))
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: качаш исходники.патчишь.компиляешь.....профит
<yacoov> там тарам!
<ArcanumCity>  skai-falkorr малоинформативный он, если много раздач, неудобно
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: а какой инфы то еще надо?
<skai-falkorr> !pm > Onkeltem
<ubuntuhelp> Onkeltem, please see my private message
<yacoov> скай отличный блог
<yacoov> много нужного
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: пасиб.4 часа тему оформлени я делал.
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr:  объясняю: чел спросил про ruby тут. Русского нормального канала поддержки не существует. Из того, что чел сделал ошибку в слове ПОНЯЛ, написав ПОНЕЛ, я сделал вывод что может это неграмотный малолетка. Чтобы проверить это, а также его способность
<ArcanumCity>  skai-falkorr: ну я в том плане, что табличного вида ему нехватает,как по мне
<yacoov> скай сам на ГШ
<yacoov> ?
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: я не представляю как можно было еще короче и эффективнее регил возникшую проблему.
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: есть только юнити и шатлврот пророк его
<Onkeltem> решить*
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: чел слился.его не накажешь.а ты то зачем решил нарочно коверкать русский язык?
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: поржать. Было в тему. Ну ой )
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: вот мы все и поржали бы. не бужь это серьезный канал
<yacoov> скай ты на юнити?
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: о! а как ты догадался?Оо
<ArcanumCity> Убедитесь, что в системе установлены средства разработки -- компилятор,  библиотеки и заголовки для разных пакетов (многие дистрибутивы выделяют  их в отдельные пакеты), для компиляции некоторых программ нужны и  исходники ядра.)) bynthtcyj rfr
<ArcanumCity> как проверить есть ли необходимые средства))
<yacoov> ясновидение)
<AndreX> телепат)
<ArcanumCity> вот вот)
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: sudo apt-get build-dep deluge
<skai-falkorr> не?
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: обычн ос исходниками есть ридми\инсталл файлы
<yacoov> делуге ведь в ппа есть
<[Raiden]> либо выясняется чего нехватает в момен тсамой сборки
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить юзает Pidgin для IRC на 11.10? У вас нет глюков с уведомлениями? Мне приходят постянно баяны, давностью несколько часов
<skai-falkorr> ну и ессесно apt-get install build-essential не забыть
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: ему патчик сторонний на сорцы прилепить надо
<yacoov> ясно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: делюга есть в репах, знач билд деп знает, что ставить для сборки:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я задался таким вопросом на счет minus.com, можно сделать в контекстное меню, пункт отправить в minus.com (например)??
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: кстати, сегодня пытался вспомнить название канала с оффтопиком, так и не вспомнил. Он еще есть такой?
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: /join #ubuntu-ru-offtopic
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а в минус тулзу кидать не вариант?драгндропом?
<ArcanumCity> в патче исправляется одна строчка) а нельзя это делать через gedit ?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: это то работает, но хотелось еще проще сделать)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: фич реквест заполни
<skai-falkorr> на пакет nautilus minus
<skai-falkorr> или напиши свой скрипт для наутилуса
<baronos> ок, спс помогло в понимании куда копать)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: api есть.наутилус есть.действуй
<Demar> Господа, добрый вечер.
<Demar> Подскажите как проще установить Java от Oracle а не Open?
<skai-falkorr> http://minus.com/pages/api
<skai-falkorr> можешь на питоне написать
<skai-falkorr> на рубях
<[Raiden]> Где-то видел...
<skai-falkorr> на похапщине, будь она не ладна
<skai-falkorr> Demar: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-oracle-java-7-jdk-ubuntu.html
<yacoov> а как мне можно почистить булд-дед после еомпиляции просто от мусора булд-деб избавится
<ArcanumCity> Ребята diff --git a/deluge/ui/gtkui/listview.py b/deluge/ui/gtkui/listview.py  в патче в этом файле меняется одна строчка , можно как-то без работы с сырцами обойтись?
<[Raiden]> Demar: смотри пункт 10 http://ubuntunews.ru/articles/tweak-after-installing-ubuntu-11.10.html
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: нет
<Demar> Raiden, прикол в том что для стандартного использования Open катит а вот для более специфического нет
<skai-falkorr> Demar: вот и ставь оракелевский
<skai-falkorr> ссылка у тебя есть
<ArcanumCity> skai-falkorr: Спасибо, буду значит учится)
<Demar> к примеру мне надо работать с сервером Sun Oracle через OpenSSO и вот увы OpenSSO не понимает что такое OpenJava
 * skai-falkorr однажды сделает большуууую лопату с цитатой правил про тся/ться и будет избивать всех подряд
<ArcanumCity> учиться
<skai-falkorr> Demar: да мы уже поняли.
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: спужался?
<Onkeltem> Если у меня уже стоит Chrome, я ведь могу параллеьно потсавить Chromium? У них разные будут профили?
<ArcanumCity> угу, что делатЬ
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: да
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: да, разные.
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: ты можешь даже в хроме разные профили включить
<[Raiden]> ппа дейлибилдов хромиума снвоа ожил, сегодня последний раз свалилось
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: я сейчас подключил ppa с ежедневными билдами и не хотел бы чтобы у меня поломался мой текущий профиль в Хроме )
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: настрой хромосинк
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: а что это?
<Onkeltem> экстеншн?
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: а зайди в настройки хрома
<baronos> ппц, ни как не могу привыкнуть к тому, что я .заю хром-dev, а тут в новостях вышел 15 хром, хех думаю я уже юзаю почти 17 версию))
<skai-falkorr> там в одной вкладке найдешь загадочную кнопуську с подписью "sync"
<[Raiden]> Я фф юзаю. хромиум просто что бы было
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: ух ты, круто. Спасибо, уже синхронизируется
<[Raiden]> [19:06:40] [DarkElve]>Антивирусная программа Avira приняла за вирус один из своих собственных компонентов
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> он боялся потерять профиль, хотя даже не открывал настройки.что там терять...
<yacoov> лол
<baronos> после сегодняшнего обновления гш, я прям не нарадуюсь его работе, еще лучше и быстрей, меньше памяти поджирает, тормозов или каких то еще глюков не заметил.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: выдохните, товарищ
<yacoov> почему вирусы под линукс не пишут?
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: а компилять под сотни дистров кто будет?
<[Raiden]> пишут, редко просто и распространять тяжелее. Ипидемий не бывает или быстро локализуются.
<skai-falkorr> пишут как пруф оф консепт
<[Raiden]> отчасти потому, что софт по другому раздается.
<skai-falkorr> для линуха проще искать дыры в каком нить серверном софте, пока их не нашли другие
<yacoov> ясно
<skai-falkorr> чем писать вирье
<yacoov> експлоитов локальных дофига
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: не так уж и дофига.тех, что опасны - единицы.и их быстро рубят
<yacoov> я думаю что линукс не так уж безопасен. например слепили троян и залили в ппа . с судо опасно работать
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32141 ну вот теперь точно к мозилле я не пркоснусь так же как к нокии
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: затем и нужны доверенные ппа.официальные.затем и существует аудит пакетов
<skai-falkorr> baronos: желтизнааааа
<baronos> skai-falkorr: а то!
<Demar> Злой ты Baranos )
<skai-falkorr> @voice Demar
<yacoov> и мне войс можно?
<Demar> ы
<Demar> Войс на данном канале наказание.
<skai-falkorr> Demar: о!а как ты догадался?Оо
<skai-falkorr> они меня пугают.они подозрительно догадливы
<Demar> RTFM помогает
<skai-falkorr> Demar: скажи, что ты еще и правила читал.дорви шаблон
<Demar> уху
<AndreX> yacoov: ну если тока хочеш, чихнуть и сразу вылететь, без предупреждения)
<yacoov> Демар за что тебе войс
<yacoov> ?
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: ну у нас всегда есть научный метод, названный в миру "метод dmay"
<skai-falkorr> @voice yacoov
<Demar> за консервы под названием не профильный СПАМ
<AndreX> skai-falkorr: ну да, причём отлично работает)
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: нуато
<yacoov> спасибо за войс
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: хз где он сча, правда
<baronos> Я заметил, если я на работе сижу на канале,  у меня время бежит быстрей, а если я без инета, у меня ломка , потому что мне надо на канал особенно это полезно в 6 утра по москве)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: в 6 утра тут мертвее, чем у меня в кастрюльке макарон
<yacoov> а за что мне войс?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: не скажи,я в прошлую смену это 26 утром с 7-8 примерно я тут помогал человеку) да это и не первый раз когда с утра приходят)
<skai-falkorr> !rules > yacoov
<ubuntuhelp> yacoov, please see my private message
<AndreX> yacoov: тебя что то не понять, то ты просиш, потом спасибо гровориш, а теперь начал возникать
<yacoov> ну...
<yacoov> спросил для приличия
<skai-falkorr> от я нифигово чихнул
<baronos> "говориш", что делать говоритЬ => говоришЬ, ну простите не удержался, скай со своим русским заразил)
<yacoov> руссише шпрахэ швере шпрахе
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> russische sprache schwehre sprache
<artus> @kban yacoov 1800 проветрись
<AndreX> baronos: каюсь, скоро лопайтой с правилами получю)
<AndreX> *у
<kwah> tcc
<yacoov> я молчу)
<artus> @kban --host yacoov 86400 неугадал
<artus> @mode -b *!~yaaic@89.204.155.44
<skai-falkorr> так.у кого нить кроме меня еще висят основные сервера?
<skai-falkorr> скорости с них - слоненка подоить
<AndreX> хм у меня вроде не висят)
<baronos> это какие основные?
<skai-falkorr> это archive. и extras.
<AndreX> а у extras у меня почемуть ключ не понимает)
<baronos> ладно, я нифига не понял про что речь, удалился от этого вопроса)
<AndreX> W: Ошибка GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен публичный ключ: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<AndreX> странно вчера работал ещё
<baronos> по ссылке у меня быстро открылось без каких то либо приколюх
<ArcanumCity> The first step is to clone our git repo
<ArcanumCity> патчить нужно после updatingа?
<baronos> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<ArcanumCity> 1)Download Source (Debian/Ubuntu Dependencies) 2) Building and Installing 2a)Developer Install 3)Removing From System на каком этапе производится внесение патча?
<baronos> нафига зарлочивать архив репозиторий?
<ghabit> Здравствуйте. ubuntu 11.10 при загрузке каждый раз попап - "текущая сеть имеет локальный доме (.local), который не рекомендуется и не совместим с версивом поиска сетевых ресурсов Avahi. Служба была отключена. Что это за штука? И как вырубить?
<AndreX> ghabit: домен поменяй
<Intrpt> ghabit: аналогичный попап =) Работе сети не мешает
<ArcanumCity> arcanum@tylerdurden:~$ git checkout -b 1.3-stable origin/1.3-stable
<ArcanumCity> fatal: Not a git repository (or any parent up to mount parent )
<baronos> кстати, в каком файле находиться запись о загружаемой сессии? (gnome-session или unity)
<baronos> ArcanumCity: что ты хочешь сделать?
<ArcanumCity> хочу пропатчить торент клиент делюге
<baronos> а qbittorrent чем плох?
<ArcanumCity> нет колонки"отдано"
<baronos> тут и поиск есть по террентам
<baronos> о*
<artus> ArcanumCity, а в делюге она есть чтоль?
<ArcanumCity> да, но в делюге никакие колонки не добавляются
<baronos> а нафига мониторить что оттадно? заблочил отдачу и усё))
<ArcanumCity> потому что локализация с багом..появился патч его нужно закинуть ,а я никогда не собирал с сырцов)
<ArcanumCity> мне нужно знать сколько я отдал по конкретному файлу)
<ArcanumCity> тоесть не файлу,а торренту
<The_BROS> Помогите решить проблему вылета Pidgin. Система 11.04. Версия Pidgin - 2.9.0. Вылетает по непонятным причинам и с разной частотой.
<baronos> ты гемороем страдал с коньками и тут придумалновый квест поставить патч, оно тебеь надо?
<ArcanumCity> ) так надо ж учится)
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: как вариант поставь кторрент
<baronos> The_BROS:  мониторь в консоли а потом ошибку разруливай
<ArcanumCity> просто открыл мануал по установке из сырцов и не могу понять что от меня хотят на втором пункте)
<baronos> осмысленно подходи к делу если в чем то сомневаешься, гугли, форумы листай, потом задавай вопросы по теме исполения каких либо задачь.
<The_BROS> <baronos> Как это сделать?
<baronos> The_BROS: запусти его через терминал и следи, как только вылетел смотри что пишет терминал
<The_BROS> <baronos> т.е. это просто в терминале написать pidgin и оставить терминал работающим?
<artus> The_BROS, pidgin & и можно закрывать
<The_BROS> <artus> а если закрою - как выявить ошибку?
<artus> The_BROS, да боюсь оно тебе и не сильно то поможет)
<The_BROS> <artus> какой тогда выход? запускать по вылету?))
<baronos> я всегда мониторю так, терминал открыт пока нет вылета или ошибки потом гуглю и всегда находил ответы)
<artus> если пиджин вылетает значит он не нужен)
<baronos> ну не всегда, может какой то конфликт произходит, как у меня было с подосланным sushi irc, вылетал когда у меня синхронизация проходила при запуске гугла хрома
<ArcanumCity> короче надо английский на достойном уровне знать, а потом браться за патчинг
<ArcanumCity> загуглил "Selecting Branch" а мне тех документацию предлагает)
<ArcanumCity> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<ArcanumCity> Кто может подсказать что он желает ) http://paste.org.ru/?rlgtwp
<Exivor> Добрый вечер!
<Exivor> Кто-нибудь может мне подсказать по загрузке образа на USB flash ?
<Intrpt> образа чего?
<Exivor> Образ Ubunta 10.04.3 desktop
<Intrpt> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download см пункт 2
<ArcanumCity> качаешь образ и unetbootin
<ArcanumCity> кто подскажет какие параметры требует команда git pull  http://paste.org.ru/?rlgtwp вот лог
<Exivor> unetbootin останавливается на 3 пункте и стоит ! ждал минут 30 потом попробовал перезапустить но эффект тот же
<ArcanumCity> указал что с образа,указал путь к образу ..он начинает копирование,флешка должна быть если из под венды то в фат 32
<Exivor> Intrpt: спасибо попробую Un
<Exivor> Из под Винды ! Раздел в Fat32
<Intrpt> Exivor: и полчаса не жди, всё быстро происходит =)
<Exivor> Так и делал ! только он останавливается на 3 пункте и стоит !
<ArcanumCity> 1)Download Source (Debian/Ubuntu Dependencies) 2) Building and Installing 2a)Developer Install 3)Removing From System на каком этапе производится внесение патча?
<ArcanumCity> подскажите пожалуйста ,у кого опыт есть
<Exivor> у меня русский. 3) Установка загрузчика
<a121609> Привет!
<Intrpt> вы о разном =)
<ArcanumCity>  Exivor я не тебе)
<Exivor> извини ! :)
<ArcanumCity> :-D
<Exivor> Ладно, буду дальше пробовать !      Тогда вот какой вопрос: подскажите новичку, какую всё-таки лучше ставить. а то везде по разному пишут!   Последнюю (11.10) или последнюю LTS ( 10.04.3)
<Intrpt> Exivor: поставь одну, затем другую.. после определишься. Тут советовать трудно, они разные совсем.
<Exivor> Ок! спасибо. пойду пытаться ставить и изучать ! )
<a121609> :)
<Intrpt> Exivor: но для совсем новичка я бы, наверное, всё же советовал 10.04.. Ну или вообще кде, если уж 11.10
<Exivor> я как раз и пытаюсь поставить 10.04 )   спасибо !!!
<Exivor> Всем всех благ !
<Demar> Кто может подсказать по данному ману ? http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-oracle-java-7-jdk-ubuntu.html
<[Raiden]> если на десктоп, то зачем ему 10.04. Ну может будет юзать , привыкнет к гном2
<[Raiden]> )
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: для освоения основ, если челове первы раз сталкивается, то 10.04 попроще будет.. да и сломать её сложнее, чем 11.10, если по незнанию что-то не то ткнуть
<[Raiden]> ну может и правильно
<baronos> сломать можно всё,  а построить нет. Для освоения лучше новое, так как оно тесно свящанно со старым, а на старое легко найти инфу
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> re
<Sergey_IT> ку
<ghabit> Здравствуйте. ubuntu 11.10 при загрузке каждый раз попап - "текущая сеть имеет локальный доме (.local), который не рекомендуется и не совместим с версивом поиска сетевых ресурсов Avahi. Служба была отключена. Что это за штука? И как вырубить?
<AndreX> ghabit: я третий раз повторять небуду http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69465.0
<baronos> вооо, кстати где хранится запись о где сессии, тоесть в каком файле пишет запуск gnome-session или unity? после удаления юнити на 11.10 у меня по умолчанию гном должен быть, а не грузит его и пишет ошибку сессии...
<ghabit> AndreX, спасибо, не видел в предыдущий раз.
<[Raiden]> baronos: .dmrc
<ghabit> AndreX, т.е. просто снести avahi как советуют по ссылке?
<AndreX> ghabit: домен поменяй
<ghabit> AndreX, я прошу прощения, что это значит?
<ghabit> Не шарю настолько хорошо :)
<ghabit> И как поменять домен?
<ghabit> Что такое домен - можно не буду вопрос задавать?
<ghabit> :)
<ghabit> Или мой удел - win?
<baronos> [Raiden]: этот фаил не для просмотра, я думал в xorg менять надо сессию
<UA1000> в гугле посмотри что такое домен
<Intrpt>  ghabit: забудь про эту ошибку. На работоспособность она не влияет. Или тупо удали/отключи авахи.
<ghabit> Intrpt, ясно. Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> baronos: что значит не для просмотра?
<[Raiden]> это текстовый файл, бери и смотри
<[Raiden]> а... тебе надо описание сессий наверное. Я не то показал. В этом файле указывается предыдущая
<[Raiden]> baronos: /usr/share/xsessions
<ArcanumCity> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<baronos> ладно кароч нето все) спс)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> baronos: тогда задавай такие вопросы, что бы ответ был 100% то... )
 * [Raiden] убежал от клавы
<baronos> [Raiden]:  блин
<baronos> вообщем, как консольно задать выбор запуска *ДЕ?
<baronos> автоматически чтоб поставить**
<baronos> ChanServ  "дал голос" 26 User691[web] с каких пор начало писать "дал госол" писал же вроде на английском "что то vote" как так
<Intrpt> (09:14:51 PM) mode (+v User691[web]) by ChanServ
<User691[web]> uh
<baronos> значит это клиент так мутит)
<Intrpt> давно хотел задать глупы вопрос. :) После гнома/юнити на кде сложно пересаживаться? Отличия в организации системы заметны?
<Intrpt> *глупыЙ
<baronos> кде это глупость программеров, лучше сидеть на гном шелл)
<Intrpt> да нет, меня юнити вполне устраивает.. просто думаю, что после 12.04 надо будет определяться.. либо юнити, либо кде, либо другой дистр.
<baronos> зачем? гном шелл победит всех, юнити умрет так как это ужс не красивый и не удобный, кде это виндоподобная штука которая жрет, и нафиг не нужно загруженная контекстным меню всякими не нужными пунктами, гном шелл это минимализм и скорость это счастье в
<baronos> использовании, переключении между рабочими столами как мышью так и клавой,
<Civil> Intrpt: gnome, kde и т.п. разницы особо и нет, но в ubuntu кде лучше не ставить, оно там извечно работает через задницу, хотя на других дистрах все нормально
<Intrpt> baronos: гном-шелл не пробовал.. сидел до последнего на 10.04, на данный момент для моих чисто пользовательских операций юнити норм. Надо будет на втором ноуте установить всё попробовать.
<Civil> в кедах классный терминал, текстовый редактор неплохой. К остальному можно привыкнуть довольно легко.
<Civil> а, и запускалка софта лучше чем в гноме
<baronos> Intrpt:  гш лучше в юзанье, и в запуске приложений, а трей намного удобней
<Civil> в смысле alt+f2
<Civil> baronos: это все субъективное )
<Civil> гном шелл идеален для таблеток
<baronos> лучше альт+ф2 чем в гш нет ИМХО
<Civil> но вот на мышкотыканье мало рассчитан
<Civil> baronos: а что в нем хорошего?
<Civil> в кдешном есть простенький калькулятор с базовыми мат. операциями, за что в общем я его и люблю )
<baronos> Civil: тем что ты нажал комбинацию и вверху вылезло меню с выбором комманд а потом стрелками добираешь то что нужно? или в гш ты нажал начало приложения для запуска и нажал ТАБ
<Civil> и встроенный поиск по всему что есть в кде (подключил флешку - можно парой букв открыть её, запустил софтину - можно окно выбрать с ней, можно по букмаркам встроенного убогого браузера бродить, по сохраненным местам, сессиям и т.п.)
<Civil> baronos: там таб давно есть
<Civil> табом выбирать по вариантам, или набрал пару букв и нажал энтер
<Civil> и он запустил выбранный (по-умолчанию первый)
<Civil> такое с 4.1 кде аж
<baronos> там не удобно это дело построенно в отличии чем с гномом взять 2 или 3
<Civil> чем неудобно?
<Intrpt> я не хотел развязывать холливар =) но спасибо за ответы по каждому из окружений
<Civil> пока описание идентично )
<Civil> Intrpt: попробуй xfce на самом деле еще, если уж хочешь все посмотреть. И lxde
<baronos> тем что выбор приложения для запуска не удобный надо дополнять или переписывать
<Civil> и не бойся смешивать окружения. В смысле нравится что-то в кедах, что-то в гноме - тащи и то и то. Хотя конечно и не очень это правильно
<Civil> baronos: это как дополнять или переисывать?
<Civil> вот у меня открыто konsole и я хочу запустить konsole. Делаю примерно так: alt+f2 -> kon [enter]
<Civil> или ko[tab][enter]
<Civil> а не, ko[enter], ko[tab][enter] будет kopete
<Civil> kon[tab] будет переключение в активное окно konsole, если включен соответствующий плагин
<Civil> притом мне покажут что я выбрал и т.п.
<baronos> он реагирует на первую строку, а если приложения почти идентичны в названиях
<Civil> baronos: табом можешь выбирать легко же.
<Civil> вообще киллер-фича krunner'а - вменяемый калькулятор
<Civil> можно ему сказать: =2*sin(0.5) и он посчитает
<Civil> или 1 xor 0
<baronos> калк это выбор каждого какой юзать то что по умолчанию может и не устроить как в кде так и в другой ДЕ. калк не показатель))
<Civil> baronos: он встроееный в alt+f2 и со строкой
<Civil> хочешь продвинутый - kcalc или что уже твоей душе угодно
<Civil> но быстро посчитать вызвав alt+f2 это, помоему, удобно
<baronos> вот и я о том же, а про юзанье де и по простоте использования рабочих столов и распределению приложений по ним гш удобней)
<Civil> baronos: а тут дело привычки
<Civil> в кде можно табы из окон делать
<Civil> и есть режим тайловый
<baronos> ну для меня кде был раздражительный, альт+таб меня взбесил,  альт+ф2 симметрично, прозрачность это кошмар виндоподобный так что я его в ужасе удалил)
<Civil> baronos: чем альт-таб взбесил? Прозрачность выпиливается парой кликов
<baronos> ппц альт таб надо немного задержать чтоб переключиться между окнами, иначе короткое нажатие превращалось в мигание тоесть переключение между превью меню (якобы няшным по умочанию)
<Civil> ничего такого
<baronos> да ну ты брось
<Civil> baronos: у меня такого нет
<baronos> у тебя последняя версия кде?
<Civil> да
<Civil> 4.7.2
<baronos> ну свеже установленная без доработки?
<Civil> да
<Civil> я только часть эффектов отпиливаю и все
<Civil> всякие тени-прозрачности
<baronos> ну кратко временно нажми алть таб и глянь как это выглядит
<Civil> окно стаоло активным и все
<Civil> чуть задерживаешь - появляется свитчер
<Civil> с превьюхами
<baronos> этот мгновенное якобы перемещение в превью это и раздражает
<Civil> эм... я тебя не понял. Вот как раз таки короткое нажатие не должно ничего показывать
<Civil> т.к. это переключения между последними окнами
<Civil> если в этот момент полезет превьюха окошек это будет бесить
<Civil> если два раза таб нажимаешь то превьюхи тут же появляются, так что все, на мой взгляд, логично и нормально
<baronos> короткое и не показываает оно дает до-переход до превью меню
<[Raiden]> чег овы спорите, алт+ таб тут класный + настраивается эффект, как минмум 2
<[Raiden]> 3
<baronos> кде жуть
<baronos> )
<Civil> baronos: до какого превью меню?
<Civil> короткое нажатие переключает на предыдущее окно
<Civil> без отображения самого свитчера
<baronos> в котором уже идет выбор окон
<[Raiden]> это логично, вот например, бароносу эффект не понравился, он может пройти в настройки и взять другой
<Civil> baronos: это длинное дает такой эффект
<Civil> короткое переключает на одно окно по истории
<Civil> одно короткое
<[Raiden]> наврал, 4 эффекта + офф =5
<baronos> [Raiden]: нет уж я лучше гш буду юзать он сииметричный не похожий не на что и быстрый и не раздражительный)
<[Raiden]> симе чего?
<[Raiden]> ну юзай , если нравится )
<[Raiden]> он скорее кривичный, чем симетричный )
<baronos> симме.... кде , юнити, и остальных двух)
<Civil> гном шелл делался явно с рассчетом на экраны маленьких ноутов дай бог
<Civil> и в основном под тач-девайсы
<dobro> приветствую! есть комп с виндой (ip 192,168,0,11 маска 255.255.255.0 шлюз 192,168,0,102) и есть комп со свежеустановленной ubuntu-server 11.10 . Какие настройки сделать на убунте, чтобы эти начали ходить пинги? Винда - WORKGROUP, брандмауэр отключен. Пинги не идут ни туда, нÐ
<Sergey_IT> похоже до выхода 12.04 здесь все будут как блуждающие зомби, ищущие свой ДЕ
<Civil> Sergey_IT: а почему до 12.04? Все равно будут те, кто ищет
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/314516/41d6a03a
<Sergey_IT> Civil, но не ф таком количестве
<baronos> Sergey_IT: неее, за себя скажу гш лучший, и после обновы сегодняшней я отказался от половины дополнений, стандарт тут очень хорошь
<[Raiden]> все окна в списке - это скале. Можно на альт+таб  вешать
<Civil> Sergey_IT: я в свое время перепробовал дофига чего, да и сейчас иногда посматриваю на другие WM/DE
<baronos> карусель))))))
<[Raiden]> сча покажу карусель
<Civil> Sergey_IT: ну хз ) я юзал xfce, gnome, ion3, e17, e16, kde, openbox, icewm и еще что-то, еще во времена kde3.4 где-то
<Civil> в итоге остановился на kde тогда. Где-то с 4.1.2 сижу на kde4. При этом на слабом старом ноуте долго на awesome сидел
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/314517/e48447ab - карусел карусел, кто успел тот и сел :)
<Civil> на кпк лучшей средой что удалось настроить был e17 ) на втором месте xfce 4.2 + rox
<baronos> кошмар эта карусель)
<Sergey_IT> Civil, времени жалко все изучать - мне гном сразу понравился - все интуитивно понятно и просто в работе, чего не скажешь о юнити...
<ArcanumCity> научите компилить и патчить из git ов))
<[Raiden]> 1. читаешь в гугле как качать с гит, 2. читаеш ьв гугле как собрать , 3. читаешь....
<[Raiden]> :)
<littlejon-ru> git co & configure & make & make itstall
<ArcanumCity> а патч в каком промежутке допиливается?
<[Raiden]> между 1и2 надо сделать man patch
<Civil> Sergey_IT: каждому свое ) понятное дело что изучать времени нет, но вот посмотреть можно
<littlejon-ru> git co &patch &cat README& configure & make & make itstall
<Civil> ArcanumCity: скачал сырцы, навалил патч, собрал
<Sergey_IT> Civil, еще важно - информации о настройках в гноме очень много. А вот попробуй о юнити найти...
<cash> привет всем
<cash> помогите как удалит программу через терминал
<cash> make uninstall не работает
<cash> ???
<Sergey_IT> а ты как ее ставил?
<littlejon-ru> apt-get remove nameproga
<littlejon-ru> обычно я делаю так
<cash> я устанавливал ruby c исходного кода через make
<cash> а есть обратный команда ???
<Sergey_IT> cash, посмотри в мейкфайле, если нет, то руками...
<cash> шас
<Intrpt> cash: sudo apt-get purge попробуй, ну или руками.. Поиск в sudo synaptic и потом сносишь. Только смотри лишнего не удали.
<littlejon-ru> Давно не собирал, думал надо смотреть  configure,  а оказывается в make.
<cash> 2 дня мучаюс с ruby
<cash> как я вам могу показать makefile
<cash> &&
<cash> ???
<Sergey_IT> littlejon-ru, сегодня собирал prboom, видеоплату проверял
<littlejon-ru> пробуй вначале сам grep remove makefile
<Sergey_IT> !paste > cash
<ubuntuhelp> cash, please see my private message
<ArcanumCity> ура я патч запилил
<cash> http://paste.pro/5134302
<littlejon-ru> Cash  ты на checkinstall обрати внимание, помогает.
<Cash> я щас пробую установливат через rvm
<Gib> Добре жруги
<Gib> *други
<Cash> кто работал с beef
<Cash> ???
<Gib> Скачал 11.10 десктоп 386, не бутаблится с диска
<Gib> общий косяк?
<AndreX> Gib: с какого диска?
<littlejon-ru> Gib, для начал по русски, затем посмотри порядок загрузки. Можно ещё дистр проверит md5sum
<Gib> скачал ISO, записал на диск
<Gib> не груузится с него
<AndreX> проверь мд5 и в виртуалке из образа грузиться или нет
<safinaskar> AndreX: ну у тебя и сложно
<safinaskar> Gib: чем писал?
<safinaskar> Gib: nero? brasero?
<Gib> cdburnerxp
<Gib> всегда им пишу
<AndreX> я ктому что может просто привод кривой
<Cash> луче nero
<Gib> писал на двух компах
<safinaskar> Gib: а он у тебя раньше писал бутабельные диски?
<Gib> чем неро лучше принцып записи архива ISO один
<Gib> конечно
<safinaskar> Gib: что говорит при буте?
<Gib> с RH проблем нет и 10 dthcbtq гигтег
<Gib> ничего, чекает привод на наличие загрузочного диска, и грузит с харда
<Gib> на 2х разных компах
<safinaskar> Gib: хз, может в биосе не тот порядок
<Gib> да что там может быть не так, загрузка с СД
<littlejon-ru> ISO надо проверить. Ядро по любому должно загрузиться.
<littlejon-ru> Gib, вообще не грузится, темный экран или что то пытается?
<Gib> да ничего, яж говорю, какбы чекает привод на наличие загрузочного диска, а потом грузит тупо с харда
<Gib> мд5 говорит ок
<Cash> удалил в ручную но система дала ошибку
<Cash> как по другому можна удалит
<littlejon-ru> Gib, тут надо поборотся, что то в опциях биоса поменять. Возможно неудачный диск, плохо читается.
<Gib> диски с разных зеркал + с офф, 2 разных компа
<igordz> кто работал с kbiff, помогите настроить
<Gib> логически , - это не у меня проблема
<littlejon-ru> Вообще я уже давно на загрузку с флешки перешел и Вам того желаю. Удобно.
<artus> логически , 100500 человек поставили и проблем никаких
<artus> проблемы только у тебя) так что )
<artus> Gib, в виртуалке грузится?
<Gib> я хз, может мое железо против негродитрибов
<Gib> и воспринимает только клонов RH
<littlejon-ru> Проблемы и на  kernel.org были только у одного. Потом всем икалось долго.
<Gib> в виртуалке VirtualBox тоже нет, только что проверил
<artus> ну значит нефиг браузерами качать образы)
<Gib> я качал wgot'ом
<Gib> *wget'ом
<Sergey_IT> Gib, скачал плохо или записал плохо. (вчера только качал, чтавил с СД и флешки - без проблем)
<littlejon-ru> Странно. Остается только одно скопировал и записал как файл по ошибке.
<artus> Gib, а тянул то откуда файл?
<Sergey_IT> или записал на большой скорости
<Gib> с бубунты
<artus> Sergey_IT, у него оно даж в виртуалке не стартует
<artus> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download ?
<Gib> ну да
<littlejon-ru> Виртуалка с образа запускалась или с диска?
<artus> ну значит у тебя карма плохая))
<Gib> с образа
<Sergey_IT> мд5 проверял?
<Gib> первым делом
<littlejon-ru> Однозначно битый образ.
<artus> почему ж у меня отродясь таких проблем небыло) однозначно карма )
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже ни разу не было проблем....
<Gib> возможно, говорят что убунду BSDунов не любит)
<Sergey_IT> не надо, я с бсд начинал
<littlejon-ru> Подбор суммы мд5 возможны, но крайне маловероятны. Не встречал ни разу.
<artus> полюбому у бсдуна который пользуетцо cdburnerxp  проблемы с кармой )
<Gib> сервера у меня на фре все, линух как-то не очень радует
<Gib> особенно обращением с памятью
<Gib> я конечно не торвальдс, но хайдить в раме бек процессы, как-то неприлично
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тебе тогда убунта?
<safinaskar> Gib: насчёт виртуалки вообще какой-то анреал
<safinaskar> Gib: то есть скачал образ, подсоединил к виртуалке и не работает? такого вообще не может быть
<Gib> Убунта, на декктоп, хотел пощупать просто
<baronos> в виртуалке щупай ИМХО
<littlejon-ru> да образ битый, вот и всё.
<safinaskar> littlejon-ru: да чел же говорит, что мд5 проверял
<AndreX> Gib: ищи комп где работает, или брось эту затею)
<safinaskar> Gib: мож в виртуалке не настроил загрузку с образа?
<Gib> AndreX: истинный совет убунтиста)
<safinaskar> Gib: мож в виртуалке биос не настроил?
<AndreX> и человека с хорошей кармой, тоже немешало б найти
<Gib> Сейчас попробоую двд скачать
<safinaskar> Gib: не надо, попробуй скачать другую версию
<littlejon-ru> Надо что бы еще исоху выпускали в форме бизнескард как у деба. Тогда и качать меньше и ошибок меньше.
<safinaskar> littlejon-ru: +1
<Gib> safinaskar: 10.10 ставится на ура
<artus> littlejon-ru, флешка с нетинсталом, че еще то надо )
<safinaskar> Gib: o_O
<safinaskar> Gib: ну тогда образ битый. криво ты как-то мд5 проверял
<littlejon-ru> Так я завсегда  за флешки с нетинсталлом. У меня их 2
<stolzus> Gib: оставайся на 10.10. это был лучший релиз
<Sergey_IT> а лучше 10.04
<Gib> 11* УГ?
<baronos> не стоит решительно подходить к  тому в чем не уверен имхо :D
<Sergey_IT> ага
<safinaskar> Gib: да
<stolzus> 10.10 до апреля поддерживается
<safinaskar> Gib: LTS'ы рулят
<Gib> там есть выбор оболочки Х или уперто новую ставит?
<safinaskar> Gib: можешь просто поставить 10.10, а потом обновиться до 11.10
<baronos> 11.10 рулит особенно с гном шелл, а сотальное уг, а лтс это миф)
<stolzus> я сам думал на 10.10 вернуться, но cd не нашёл :) а качать стало лениво
<Sergey_IT> baronos, у меня этот миф уже 2 года работает без проблем...
<safinaskar> stolzus: а сделать debootstrap слабо?
<littlejon-ru> baronos когда у тебя 7*24*365 это совсем не миф.
<stolzus> 10.04 тоже классная система
<stolzus> safinaskar: слабо. я даже не в курсе о чём ты
<baronos> у меня тоже с 11.10 за два дня до релиза до сих пор работает без проблем и с каждым днем гном шелл все в лучшую сторону обновляеться)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, а где в 11.10 ГШ? Там же юнити.... или я не прав (
<Onkeltem> У хромиума уже 17-я версия! Обалдеть
<safinaskar> stolzus: штука для установки дебиан/убунту вообще без установщика, прямо из инета
<Onkeltem> у хрома - 12
<baronos> фууу юнити кака))
<safinaskar> stolzus: ставит д/у из другой д/у
<stolzus> safinaskar: у меня 3g модем, если что :)
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, так ты гш дополнительно ставил?
<baronos> 16.0.912.12 это последняя версия
<stolzus> но буду теперь знать, что это такое
<safinaskar> stolzus: плохо, но с debootstrap'ом скачаешь только те пакеты которые нужны
<Onkeltem> Кстати, в Chromium 17 работает WebGL - 3D короче
<safinaskar> stolzus: а не все 100500, которые в комплекте с CD
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: в 11.10 можно поставить гш gnome-shell или фалбек gnome-session-fallback причём из репов
<Onkeltem> так что не за горами 3D игры в браузере )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: а как же он к сожалению в стандарте 11,10 не идет
<Gib> с ДВД поперло
<Onkeltem> ГШ однозначно лучше унити, только вот нормального дока так и не сделали
<Onkeltem> однозначно == для меня лично )
<stolzus> safinaskar: заинтересовал. всегда мечтал о таком, чтобы мне систему не вычищать от пиджина, ff, буревестника и прочих :) я пробью эту тему
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, так это уже не убунта будет (также можно и кде и любой другой поставить)
<Intrpt> где вы 17 версию хромиума нашли? 16.0.9***
<stolzus> ну не правда. ubuntu-core же :)
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: я просто ppa с дейли билдами подключил - скачалось
<baronos> как бы док в гш который это совсем не не док как его хотят видеть, это по сути трей для запущенных приложений)
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: ну гном 3 там поумолчанию стоит а унити и прочее это как надстройка над ним, поэтому убунта всёже
<Intrpt> Onkeltem: у меня из дейли хромиум перестал обновляться почти месяц назад, хром из деба обновляется регулярно, но 17 версии нет
<baronos> <Onkeltem> у меня дев версия последняя и она 16 версии
<Intrpt> *хром из деВа
<Onkeltem> baronos: вово, док тут убог, что даже и называться так права не имеет )
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: уже ожил реп, сегодня обновлялось
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: [Raiden] грил что реп ожил
<Onkeltem> ой
<Intrpt> 16.0.912.12 dev
<baronos> <Onkeltem> да это не док, он выглядит как док но это не док)
<littlejon-ru> bb
<Onkeltem> 17.0.920.0
<littlejon-ru> bye
<artus> Onkeltem, у тя хромиум
<stolzus> если что-то похоже на утку, крякае ткак утка и плавает как утка, то это утка :)
<baronos> у тебя что dev-dev что ли?))
<Onkeltem> artus: я только про него и говорил
<[Raiden]> у меня 919 :)
<artus> дык хромиум это не хром
<Intrpt> нестабильный реп хромиума.. лучше на хроме буду сидеть.. паранойи и предвзятого отношения к гуглу не имею.
<baronos> Intrpt: +1
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, когда о дистре говорят, то обычно дефолтное окружение имеют ввиду. А для убунты ГШ не дефолтный
<stolzus> Intrpt: +1, и иконка симпатичней
<Onkeltem> Ок, а где тогда берете Хром последний? Я вот скачивал с гугла - взялся 12-й
<stolzus> Onkeltem: из ppa
<baronos> в хроумиуме ошибки постоянно, глюки с ключами и так далее ужс)
<Onkeltem> stolzus:  То есть google не GPL-ный chrome раздает через ланчпад и даже билдить даёт? Или я что-то не понимаю?
<artus> так, а дайте репу на дев хрома, на потестить
<baronos> http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<artus> хотя нафиг, итак все работает )
<Onkeltem> baronos: это разве хром? ) блин запутались
<[Raiden]> последний хромиум в оксигене сносн осмотрится
<baronos> качай дев хрома и он будет авто добавлен в репу и будет тебе обновления постоянные
<stolzus> честно говоря я ппа не знаю какое, я в убунту-твикере подключал
<stolzus> Google Official Source называется
<Onkeltem> baronos: то есть не верить своим глазам? Ты линканул что-то с домена chromium.org - очевидно ли ждать что там лежит хром? )
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: не совсем, это браузер на основе которого делается хром
<baronos> название страницы смотри там chrome
<baronos> Chrome Release Channels
<baronos> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb качаешь и радуешься хрому
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: есстественно, плюс как я понимаю туда вкомпилены какие-то проприетарные вещи, так?
<baronos> да
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: в хром - да
<stolzus> и флэш автоматом ставится :)
<Onkeltem> baronos:  Так, то есь Chrome стабильный - 12-й, а нестабильный - вот по этоу ссылке?
<baronos> Offoffoff1: стабильный 15
<[Raiden]> флэш автоматом в систему не ставится, он встроен в хром и буде тработать только там
<stolzus> Onkeltem: уже 15, на ЛОре даже в ленте новость :)
<baronos> ёпрст вы читать умеете?
<stolzus> [Raiden]: да, так точнее
<baronos> Linux - Stable channel, 32-bit Ubuntu/Debian -Beta channel for 32-bit Debian/Ubuntu -Dev channel for 32-bit Debian/Ubuntu
<Onkeltem> stolzus: но жто ведь недавно случилось, так? Просто для меня некоторый шок, что... хром не умеет обновляться!
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: стабильный 15 вроде
<kyshtynbai> Юзайте оперу
<Onkeltem> kyshtynbai: ой, вот только ненадо )
<kyshtynbai> и смотрите оперу)
<[Raiden]> а у меня есть опера
<kyshtynbai> Опера - наше всё во всех смыслах :) !
<baronos> хотите реп http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/    вот он появился когда я установил dev chrome
<stolzus> Onkeltem: дык он у тебя из реп. а когда туда ещё пакеты придут - долго ждать
<[Raiden]> это второй после фф бровсер. а самом деле я почтовый клиент оттуда юзал ,когда опера была основной. И проболжаю юзат ькак почтовый онли )
<[Raiden]> у меня второй
<baronos> операу линчевать надо)
<kyshtynbai> Опера единственный приличный ( __для меня__ ) браузер
<Onkeltem> И правда - 15й ставится )) Вот я лох - веб-дев, а всё сижу на 12-шке )))
<kyshtynbai> а фф тут давеча писали с микрософтом хотят дружить ваще
<baronos> фуф фуф гадости какие)
<stolzus> чёрт, боюсь я таких разговоров. мне снова хочется поставить оперу.
<Onkeltem> stolzus: я вообще не понимаю, как может хотеться оперу, когда есть ff & chrome )
<ArcanumCity> что скажите про Maxthon 3)
<stolzus> она приятная. и благосклонна к пользователям медленного интернета :)
<Nor8> 15-ый хромиум сегодня поставил, по сравнению с ФФ ресурса жрет в разы больше и при просмотре флэш приложений проц загружает.
<baronos> да ладно
<stolzus> Nor8: у меня была обратная ситуация. с точностью до наоборот. так что это карма
<kyshtynbai> Вот умеет ваш хром жесты? Я пытался поставить а он мне говорит,мол, только для винды
<Onkeltem> kyshtynbai: это было видимо очень давно
<ArcanumCity> Maxthon умеет
<ArcanumCity> )
<ArcanumCity> китайский
<ArcanumCity> жаль его на линукс нет
<kyshtynbai> А вообще, конечно,
<kyshtynbai> это один фиг
<kyshtynbai> браузер он и есть браузер
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1028/h_1319747550_1523358_b6eb0c0276.png
<kyshtynbai> чо с него взять
<Onkeltem> kyshtynbai: как бы не так )
<Nor8>  stolzus: Это не карма, а плохой кодинг. Который, конечно, может быть кармой вызван, но и то вряд-ли.
<baronos> при просмотре флеша выросла нагрузка на 100 метров это тфьу как мало
<Onkeltem> kyshtynbai: ты заедь вот сюда https://chrome.google.com/webstore/?hl=ru  и увидишь разницу.
<Nor8>  [Raiden] Не показывай больше скрины своего стола рабочего пока что-нибудь  не сделаешь с нижней панелью :-D
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: у тебя какая версия кубунты?
<[Raiden]> 11.10
<safinaskar> stolzus: я написал прикольный скрипт для очистки системы от лишнего -   https://github.com/safinaskar/asutils-tmp/raw/master/src/aspt . просто передаёшь ему на stdin все пакеты, которые тебе нужны. он ставит их (со всеми зависимостями), а остальные сносит
<stolzus> охохо, это кеды на скриншоте? какие няшные
<[Raiden]> Nor8: мне нравится именно эта )
<kyshtynbai> Onkeltem: и що? малопонятные плагины? расширения? нафиг это нужно всё? У меня стоит одно единственное - погода от яндекса, остальное от лукавого имхо конечно
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это "ужос" )))
<[Raiden]> я не хочу видеть градиент или прозрачность. Специально выбрал такую.
<Escsun> что хром обсуждаете ?)
<baronos> попер холивар походу СПО в пользу СПО
<[Raiden]> + я выбрал себе, так что претензии не принимаются
<Escsun> автообновление самое большое зло)
<Onkeltem> kyshtynbai: хром - это платформа уже для прилад различного рода, а особенно удобно - что оно интегрируется со всякими сервисами.
<Sergey_IT> замое большое зло - это лучшее (которое враг хорошего)
<Sergey_IT> с*
<Onkeltem> kyshtynbai: короче, сравнивать "просто браузер" и "платформу" - это в каком-то смысле тоже самое, что сравнивать 3310 с iPhone
<stolzus> safinaskar: ммм, ты тоже, как я посмотрю любишь всё минимизировать в системе. :) скрипт опять же, как я понял на инет рассчитан. т.е. полностью перечисляет пакеты и он всё переставит (доставит из инета, остальное снесёт)?
<safinaskar> stolzus: да
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, 5110 лучше - до сих пор как новенький
<kyshtynbai> я не понимаю, что такое платформа, уж извините.
<safinaskar> stolzus: если пакеты уже стоят, он их не тронет
<safinaskar> stolzus: то есть в этом случае он будет только сносить
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ну, согласный )
<baronos> ыыы я нашел мега игрулю для хрома керлинг))
<Cash> кто работал c rvm ???
<safinaskar> stolzus: главное - не снести grub-pc
<stolzus> safinaskar: а дополнительные пакеты отслеживает? типа используемых либ и прочего?
<kyshtynbai> Дурне дило такие скрипты
<safinaskar> stolzus: да
<spIRIT161> tuj kturj djcnnfyjdbnm
<safinaskar> stolzus: на самом деле скрипт всё перекладывает на aptitude
<spIRIT161> grub легко восстановить не критично
<stolzus> kyshtynbai: оке, благодарю. заюзаю, как настрой будет. забью в закладки пока :)
<Cash> кто работал c rvm ???   ruby
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: если есть live cd
<baronos> ыыы флешь умер у хрома)))
<kyshtynbai> stolzus: а заче тебе это?))) твой 500 гигабайтный ( ну или сколько у тебя ) винт почистить?)))
<kyshtynbai> *зачем
<spIRIT161> не видел дистра убунты без лайфа
<Escsun> spIRIT161, есть
<stolzus> kyshtynbai: 120 Гб. но дело не в этом. я порядок люблю. когда всего мало
<Escsun> spIRIT161, mini cd или alternative )
<Escsun> а так любой дистр лайф))
<kyshtynbai> ну по-моему средств аптитутда достаточно для порядку
<Escsun> если в консоль залезь)
<spIRIT161> Escsun, ну печально ечли лайфа нету
<spIRIT161> *если
<Escsun> spIRIT161, вообще то и там можно залезть в консоль
<Escsun> правда с мини не уверен)
<spIRIT161> я могу тебе больше сказать можно через винду залезть в граб ибо семёрка его юзает
<stolzus> kyshtynbai: ога. но есть одно но. вот проапгрейдился ты до следующей версии и опять лезть вычищать
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: ни фига
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: однако крякнутая вин7 юзает grub4dos
<spIRIT161> ??
<Sergey_IT> stolzus, а может лучше не пачкать?
<spIRIT161> хм... интерестно не знал
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: один из активаторов винды заключается в установке grub4dos на диск
<stolzus> Sergey_IT: по мере возможностей. новое тоже пробовать хочется :)
<spIRIT161> safinaskar: честно говоря я поставил 30-дневную семёрку и там на грабе она была сразу
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: в смысле у тебя ещё убунта есть?
<spIRIT161> ну да
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: ну так понятно :)
<spIRIT161> ну щас я с убунты
<spIRIT161> я на убунту ставил 7
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: это убунтовый граб, он видит винду
<spIRIT161> и на хр ставил убунту
<spIRIT161> еслиб всё так легко было как ты говоришь
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: а я говорил про граб в самой винде
<spIRIT161> я 2-ое суток упорно гуглил шоб заставить граб видить 7
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: в смысле "на убунту ставил 7"?
<spIRIT161> всмысле стояла убунта и на неё поставил семёрку
<spIRIT161> естественно затёрся убунтовский загрузчик
<spIRIT161> пришлось его переписать
<spIRIT161> в результате чего граб упорно и долго не хотел видеть 7
<spIRIT161> ну с помощью некоторых манипуляций с бубном нашёл в инете что там идёт разница в написание имён папок
<Sergey_IT> каждую ОС на отдельный диск - и нет проблем )
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: ну тогда надо говорить не "на убунту поставил 7", а "рядом с убунтой поставил 7"
<safinaskar> spIRIT161: потому что существует wubi суть которого в установке убунты по-настоящему НА винду, а не рядом
<spIRIT161> Sergey_IT: у меня щас стоит mint(ext4) ubuntu(ext4) Windows XP(ntfs)  и 2 семёрки
<spIRIT161> тоже на нтфс
<Sergey_IT> зоопарк
<spIRIT161> не спорю
<Nor8> spIRIT161: Поставь еще вин 2000 и 3 висты .
<Sergey_IT> и дос
<spIRIT161> просто методом проб и ошибок получилось так
<spIRIT161> не дос не прёт
<spIRIT161> всем спс всем пока
<[Raiden]> бывает, у меня 4 ос стоит тоже. Хп аж с 2007 года
<Sergey_IT> spIRIT161, а у меня 3 диска с 8.04, 10.04 и 11.10(ну для экспериментов) )
<safinaskar> [Raiden]: оооо, как давно :)
<Sergey_IT> spIRIT161, на других компах иначе, но похоже
<Blad23> Доброй ночи, может кто подсказать? После очередного обновления 11.10 отвалились иксы, но их вроде восстановил, потом обнаружил что так же не встала unity, и ее вернул обратно
<Blad23> но теперь ... э все работает =) сори за беспокойство,
<ArcanumCity> :-D
<ArcanumCity> это бвл самоотчет
<stolzus> #ubuntu-ru. самая быстрая техподдержка.
<Nor8> )))
<Blad23> Почему то была только строчка меню папку у рабочего стола, а панели и так далее нет.
<Nor8> Выйти забыл после монолога )))
<Blad23> *папки
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> Заходите ещё
<Blad23> Вот сформулируешь правельно вопрос, гляди и решение найдеться
<ArcanumCity> за 27 секунд к нему выехал Торвальдс и все починил, и на прощание успел выпечь ему пиченек
<Blad23> Был бы тут ОН,Он бы еще и ноут посмотрел =)
<Sergey_IT> Blad23, как что восстановил?
<Zogar> Кастую лучи восстановления...
<Nor8>  Представляю картину маслом. У Торвальдса сосед, который еще к тому-же не знает, кто такой Линус, приходит к нему с ноутом и просит линукс починить с юнити ))))
<[Raiden]> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-qhkTIbQ0TCk/Tpb94dN8H_I/AAAAAAAAGRs/CnBglIRD23M/s800/juanito15-firefightux-22919.png
<Cash> люди кто работал с Rails
<Cash> ???????????????????
<[Raiden]> не видели это? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<[Raiden]> Это гномшелловцам http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/extended-places-menu-gnome-shell.html
<Intrpt> Blad23: попробуй unity --reset и + снеси папки конфигов
<Nor8>  [Raiden] И опять мануал на пол тома ))) Тупо мышкой передвинуть нельзя в 21-веке сделать? )))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не порть линуксойдам кайф )
<[Raiden]> ваще я думаю потом сделают
<Blad23_> Только пожаловался на ноут и он сдох. =( пишет panic occured, switching back to text console
<[Raiden]> ну или уберут фичу )
<ArcanumCity>  Nor8: Ага и он такой в трусах , в одной руке лопатка для блинчиков ,оторвался от домашних дел и пришел))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да это нездоровое задротство, матрица тибя поглощает :-D
<[Raiden]> меня то не поглощает, я в кедах )
<Zogar> Blad23: Видеодрова похоже
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], это даже не костыль
<[Raiden]> Но ваще, новость то хорошая. НА мой взгляд это открывает возможност ьтого, что я мог бы использовать юнити. Неплохо бы что бы их ланчер мыг ваще отключаться
<[Raiden]> мог*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так удали его, он и не включится )))
<[Raiden]> тогда можно будет юзать другой док
<Blad23_> Zogar: да, еще капс мигает
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden] и еще бы просто конфигуриться
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<[Raiden]> у меня его и нету. ГШ стоит на поигратся, пускаю иногда под другим юзером второй сессией.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сразу удалил все, раздражает. )))
<[Raiden]> был бы 1 гуи, его разработка могла бы двигаться ощутимо бстрее...
<[Raiden]> гномеры я думаю к этому и стремятся. Но они забыли юзера спросить каким должно быть де.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> В итоге их стало ещё больше
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да им один толковый дизайнер нужен, чтобы все в деталях нарисовал, а то когда кодеры берутся за разработку дизайна, то получается юнити :-D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> юнити повилась отчасти из-за ущербности других де, более старых. Т.е. они не готовы были к девайсам с тачем или мелким экраном.
<[Raiden]> т.е. поэтому повился ифейс нетбук эдишен, наверное
<[Raiden]> а из него уже юнити
<[Raiden]> это не факт, просто размышления
<shenmue> не оправдывайся
<Blad23_> Можноли сделать полноценный почтовый сервер имея только внешний IP?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там ущербность не интерфэйса, а движка морально устаревшего. А здесь вроде движок новый, а интерфэйс просто отвратителен, так как и юзабельность.
<[Raiden]> Blad23_: нет
<shenmue> Nor8 сколько людей столько и мнений
<[Raiden]> надо ещё имя хоста, ип мало
<[Raiden]> для почты
<shenmue> еще желательно сам сервер
<[Raiden]> возможно хватит какого-нить dyndns
<[Raiden]> там у них 1 домен в тму есть  homelinux.net
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тему*
<Blad23_> Raiden спасибо сейчас помотрю
<ArcanumCity> Господа,а кто как начинал знакомство с Линуксом? Кто профессионально ? Кто любитель? Кто программист? Кто самоучка-программист?)
<shenmue> ну... у меня девушки не было ...
<ArcanumCity> напоминает шутку с лурка)
<[Raiden]> я тут видео хватал со стола, можете посмотреть, если хотите ftp://lennier.homelinux.net/pub/kedi1.mp4  11мб
<shenmue> первый раз когда на ирц канале спросил про траблы с дебианом у меня так прямо и спросили чо мо линь поставил? бабы нет что ле?
<shenmue> дальше заканчиваем оффтоп
<Sergey_IT> я законопослушный - как ввели статью в УК
<Nor8> )))
<Blad23_> А я по приказу с верху ставить в школе. Да и девушку я в итоге пересадил на Lin =) Не говоря уже о всей семье
<Sergey_IT> Blad23_, своя семья значит и девушка на стороне?
<ArcanumCity> :-D
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> спалился
<[Raiden]> Он просто ещё не рассказал о тех какие остались на винде.
<shenmue> нас было двое и кто то предал оО
<vdrandom> как избавиться от сообщений об ошибке авахи-демона?
<vdrandom> так, чтоб по-убунтушному, канонiчно
<Sergey_IT> 09:39:47 PM) AndreX: ghabit: я третий раз повторять небуду http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69465.0
<Blad23_> Sergey_IT девушка пока не семья, родители пока еще семья
<Sergey_IT>  vdrandom, это тебе сегодняшняя цитата )
<Sergey_IT>  vdrandom, лог можешь глянуть
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: /etc/hosts не менял руками?
<stolzus> ArcanumCity: меня в универе подсадил друг. сказал, что линукс - это круто. а я и поверил
<[Raiden]> теперь будешь знать, что людям верить нельзя
<Blad23_> Аа.. первые мои попытки поставить Линукс, были на sony PS 3 =)
<[Raiden]> Blad23_: Фрагмент, это не ты?
<[Raiden]> знакомый есть, тоже ставил на спс3
<Blad23_> Raiden: неа
<[Raiden]> ок
<vdrandom> [Raiden], не менял
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: тогда ненаю.
<Blad23_> Не успел я поставить с начала они обновили прошивку, отказавшись то этой функции. Потом прислали обновление которое спалило мне мать =(
<Blad23_> Если на xubuntu поставить unity, чем это может грозить?
<[Raiden]> ничем
<[Raiden]> если страшно - делай бекап раздела или не ставь
<[Raiden]> в хубунте кстати лайтдм тоже?
<shenmue> юнити лишь плагин компиза
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в хубунте лайтдм в 11.10?
<Nor8> да
<[Raiden]> ок
<Nor8> Если не ошибаюсь )))
<DenSpirit> Кто-нибудь audacious пользует?
<Blad23> shenmue тоесть с начало надо поставить его
<Nor8>  DenSpirit: Я пользую
<shenmue> глянь в зависимостяз юнити. должен быть компиз
<DenSpirit> Nor8 ->   модули визуализации пробовали?
<Nor8>  DenSpirit: Нет, а нужно?
<Nor8>  DenSpirit: Работают, сейчас глянул.
<Blad23> shenmue: он его вроде как вытянул или тот уже стоял. Спасибо, пошел пробывать
<DenSpirit> Nor8 ->   необязательно,в общем. Просто хотелось бы  посмотреть,может у кого расчет картинок через видеокарту идет.
<DenSpirit> DenSpirit ->   а то у меня при растягивании на полный экран загрузка проца 100 и подвисает визуализация
<DenSpirit> Если в жокее дрова стоят и написано,что они активированы,но не пользуются,значит вся отрисовка через основной процессор?
<vdrandom> в общем, все советуют этот авахи выключить, но никто не говорит, как
<vdrandom> :)
<DenSpirit> Оясуми
<Nor8> DenSpirit:  Как это активированы, но не используются?
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: покажи вывод команды glxinfo |egrep 'render|OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> ой блин
<[Raiden]> Я ещё больше тормоз чем Nor8
<[Raiden]> ^)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Собственно, я себя бы тормозом не назвал бы ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так что не обобщай, а просто признайся самому себе  ))))
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> так на несколько строк меньше  glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> так только то что интересно, в случае с нвидией
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL' |head -n5
<[Raiden]> знаете что мне в федоре нравится. У них там по ходу fpaste из коробки и название короткое
<[Raiden]> а тут pastebinit
<shenmue> есть же консольные пасты
<shenmue> paste труляля и он сразу ссылочку
<[Raiden]> я как раз про консольное
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<[Raiden]> echo test |pastebinit
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-gpaste-in-ubuntu-native-gnome.html
<shenmue> про алиесы забыл =)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: молодцы. Только боюсь им панели не хватит на все эти полезные раснирения :)
<[Raiden]> ш
<Socengel> есть кто,
<Socengel> ?
<[Raiden]> надо же и под линукс http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32154
<[Raiden]> Socengel: может быть
<Socengel> есть вопрос не по части убунту а по линуксу в целом. В общем у меня есть доступ к серверу (веб сервер) по ссш на сервере стоит GMT +7 могу ли я для своего пользователя поставить гринвич и как это сделать?
<Socengel> я не знаю какими правами я там обладаю, на сервере стоит ISP ьфтфпук
<Socengel> *ISP manager
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<Socengel> грубо говоря надо через консоль поменять время)
<Socengel> может манувлы где есть посмотреть по консольным командам,
<Socengel> просто сейчас линукса под рукой нет=(
<Socengel> так бы help)
<[Raiden]> я могу только сказать, что меня у себя такой командой
<[Raiden]> echo 'Etc/GMT-4' | sudo tee /etc/timezone && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive tzdata
<[Raiden]> менял
<[Raiden]> попробуй набери tzТАБ и ман прочитай на всё что покажется.
<Socengel> говорюж под рукой сейчас нету
<Socengel> сервер повис
<Socengel> а на компе винда стоит
<[Raiden]> если дебиан базед, dpkg-reconfigure tzdata от рута
<Socengel> нету рута
<Socengel> скорее всего
<[Raiden]> тогда я не в курсе.
<Socengel> я ж там пользователь а не администратор
<Socengel> это у меня на хостинге
<Socengel> просто неудобно сперва отнимать 7 часов а потом добавлять столько сколько в часовом поясе пользователя
<Socengel> там фряха помоему
<Socengel> ладно раз нету чего-то общего и простого будем искать
<[Raiden]> во фре вообще всё может быть не так. Она не линукс.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере не так как в убунте )
<[Raiden]> сначала определись что там, потом спрашивай где положено
<ArcanumCity> читаю мануал по git и тут такая зловещая строчка встретилась - Если вы будете следовать этому указанию, все будет хорошо. Если нет —  люди возненавидят вас, вас будут презирать ваши друзья и семья.
<[Raiden]> лол
<ArcanumCity> переводчик до этого в 9 главах сохранял строгий тон документации))
<ArcanumCity> и тут выдал))
<[Raiden]> в конце ещё надо: перепеши этот мануал 10 раз или...
<ArcanumCity> :)
<ArcanumCity> и отправь по почте знакомым
<ArcanumCity> блин все есть,как создавать,как работать, а как устанавливать из git не описано
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: http://wiki.qutim.org/ru/building_from_git , после текста Сборка qutim 0.3 из git
<[Raiden]> для примера, там используется cmake вместо configure - частое нынче явление.
<ArcanumCity> на сайте делюги how to лежит
<ArcanumCity> я дошел до пункта Selecting Branch  There are multiple branches or tags that you can choose from, but the  main two will be the current stable branch and the development branch.   You can always browse the entire repository
<ArcanumCity> cd deluge git branch -a
<[Raiden]> ну две ветки сорцов стабле и та чт ов разработке
<[Raiden]> покажи мануал
<ArcanumCity> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/GitRepo
<ArcanumCity> так я ж сорцы уже скачал
<ArcanumCity> Initial Clone  The first step is to clone our git repo:  git clone git://deluge-torrent.org/deluge.git  This will create a deluge/ directory with a copy of the repo.
<ArcanumCity> репы я скачал вот так, появилась папка делюже , в ней я изменил в текстовом редакторе строчку(пропатчил)
<[Raiden]> git clone git://deluge-torrent.org/deluge.git  достаточно для сборки, вроде
<ArcanumCity> я так и сделал
<ArcanumCity> потоом изменил как в патче написано
<ArcanumCity> сырцы
<ArcanumCity> а дальше как действовать?
<ArcanumCity> сюдя по их ману дальше идет пункт Selecting Branch - что это и зачем не пойму
<[Raiden]> в папке ест ьскрипт configure?
<ArcanumCity> в корне делюги ytn
<ArcanumCity> нет
<[Raiden]> setup.py есть?
<ArcanumCity> ez_setup.py
<ArcanumCity> и setup тоже
<[Raiden]> напиши sudo apt-get build-dep deluge  , поставятся зависимости к тому пакету который в репах, эбычно их хватает
<[Raiden]> потом python2 setup.py build
<[Raiden]> и sudo python2 setup.py install --prefix=/usr
<[Raiden]> может прокатит
<ArcanumCity> а git checkout -b 1.3-stable origin/1.3-stable не надо?
<[Raiden]> не надо + любые проверки гита могут ихмнить те файлы котоыре ты поправил уже
<ArcanumCity> You only need to do a clone once, after that you can simply update the branch by pulling changes from the repo ,значит надо вносить изменения после git pul
<ArcanumCity> попробую пока без этих пунктов
<[Raiden]> это надо для обновления. Для сборки над овыполнить только 1 команду
<[Raiden]> она качает сорцы
<ArcanumCity> python2 setup.py build
<ArcanumCity> ой не туда)
<ArcanumCity> оманда 'python2' не найдено,
<ArcanumCity>  Команда 'python' из пакета 'python-minimal' (main)
<ArcanumCity>  Команда 'python3' из пакета 'python3-minimal' (main)
<ArcanumCity> python2: команда не найдена
<ArcanumCity> странно..зависимости проверяет говорит все есть, а запускать питон нехочет
<[Raiden]> пиши без 2
<ArcanumCity> python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> значит не в той папке находишся
<[Raiden]> где лежит setup.py
<[Raiden]> используй cd для перехода и ls для просмотра , или посмотри mc  -gjktuxftn ;bpym d rjycjkb/
<[Raiden]> с ним легче
<ArcanumCity> пошло
<ArcanumCity> sudo python setup.py install --install-layout=deb    это нужно в папке с дебом созданным выполнять?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> там же
<ArcanumCity> вполнил..ошибок не было ..куда его установило ..в апликашн нет
<[Raiden]> может оно деб только собрало?
<[Raiden]> я с таким не сталкивался
<ArcanumCity> ааа..точно)
<ArcanumCity> Finished processing dependencies for deluge==1.3.900-dev
<ArcanumCity> тю..дев а не deb
<[Raiden]> дебы могут быт ьв этой же папк или на папку выш
<[Raiden]> ну или посмотри ls /usr/bin/delug*
<ArcanumCity> tcnm gfgrb
<ArcanumCity> есть файлы с делюгой
<ArcanumCity> /usr/bin/deluge          /usr/bin/deluged     /usr/bin/deluge-web
<ArcanumCity> /usr/bin/deluge-console  /usr/bin/deluge-gtk
<[Raiden]> ну пробуй запускай. Хотя может это предыдущая версия )
<[Raiden]> или ты удалял?
<ArcanumCity> с терминала deluge запускаю
<ArcanumCity> удалял...но удалял через центр приложений.так что могло все не удалится
<[Raiden]> ок
<ArcanumCity> (deluge:2713): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap»,
<ArcanumCity> 4 таких ошибки)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-28
<[Raiden]> это мелочи, что-о с темой гтк не так, не критично
<ArcanumCity> а как же его запуститЬ)
<[Raiden]> оно не запустилось?
<ArcanumCity> не
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда :)
<ArcanumCity> )))
<[Raiden]>  /usr/bin/deluge-gtk тоже?
<ArcanumCity> у этого файла тип -"сценарий питон"..открывается в текстовом редакторе
<ArcanumCity> исполняемого нет))
<[Raiden]> python /usr/bin/deluge-gtk
<[Raiden]> в терминале
<[Raiden]> Хотя, видимо надо всетаки просто deluge
<ArcanumCity> nt;t 4 jib,rb
<ArcanumCity> теже 4 ошибки)
<[Raiden]> ну это предупреждения, если не запускается, то причина не они
<[Raiden]> а значка в трее нема? :)
<ArcanumCity> не)
<ArcanumCity> зато deb нашел
<ArcanumCity> cxfc gjghj,e. tuj ecnfyjdbnm)
<ArcanumCity> попробую его запилить)
<ArcanumCity> как удалить все файлы из системы с именем deluge
<[Raiden]> в твоем случае лучше пакет поставить и удалить. если собиралось с --prefix=/usr , это вычестит
<ArcanumCity> sudo python setup.py install --install-layout=deb -собиралось по инструкции из сайта этой командой
<BlancoD> пытаюсь скомпилить wine,  делаю sudo auto-apt -y run ./configure после кучи строк он пишет: configure: OpenCL development files not found, OpenCL won't be supported.
<BlancoD> не могу понять откуда ему взять этот OpenCL и куда его девать
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: я делал sudo apt-get build-dep wine1.3
<BlancoD> стоит  делать sudo apt-get build-dep wine ?
<[Raiden]> не, погодь
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: забей и продолжай сборку:)
<BlancoD> =))
<[Raiden]> а зачем собираешь
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: а звук то буедт если так собрать?
<BlancoD> хочу в Mirrors Age погамать =))
<[Raiden]> будет, это вообще не про звук. Это выполнение программ на видюхе, типа как нвидиа куда
<BlancoD> в смысле в Mirror's Edge
<BlancoD> аа... та у меня вообще радеон, у мну наверное и не должно быть ОпенЦл
<[Raiden]> должно, но я незнаю как эт овайн может использовать, хз
<BlancoD> тогда всё гуд =)
<[Raiden]> и что доставить тоже незнаю
<BlancoD> да, ладно, игрушке это полюбому никак не нужно
<BlancoD> покатилась собираться... пойду поем что ли =))
<BlancoD> спасибо за помощь
<BlancoD> а то я что-то протупил
<[Raiden]> нп
<Alhemist> Доброго времени суток всем.
<Alhemist> Имею сеть с вин доменом, в сети есть несколько машин с Ubuntu 10.04 - 11.10
<Alhemist> Пользователи ubuntu работают с документами расположенных на вин шарах, доступ туда осуществляют через Озор сети в Nautilus
<Alhemist> открываются документы в Libreoffice нормально, а вот сохраняться не хотя
<Alhemist> выскакиевает ошибка ввода-вывода.
<Alhemist> Если примонтировать эти ресурсы через fstab, то документы открываются и сохраняются нормально, но если примонтированный документ таким способом открывает еще один юзер, то выскакивает ошибка ввода вывода, то е с ть даже просто на чтение д
<Alhemist> окумент открыть нельзя.
<Alhemist> /192.168.10.11/documents /mnt/net cifs iocharset=utf8,codepage=cp866,uid=max,gid=max,rw,user=user1%12345 0 0
<Alhemist> где uid=max,gid=max - иды или имя локального юзера с правами которого монтируется щара локально.
<Alhemist> user=user1%12345 - логин и пароль доменного юзера
<Alhemist> никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<Ilshat> старый стал. не смог авторизоваться в ирке через xchat. вернулся к пингвину
<Evilkiss> Тут есть кто-нибудь?
<Evilkiss> Или ещё спим?
<Evilkiss> Вопрос возник....как настроить звук в убунту 11.04...использую алса, звук идёт только через усб наушники
<Evilkiss> через оптику вообще нет звука
<Ilshat> чет у меня внстат не хочет работать. пшет  Not enough data available yet.
<Evilkiss> народ помогитеее
<BlancoD> что центр приложений хочет мне сказать не пойму, что обновления не будут приходить или что всё рабочее пространство будет удалено? http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1028/h_1319778580_3866033_11efce93cf.png
<Alhemist> не удаляй клиент и все
<baronos> в том что будет удален пакет десктоп, я удалил и не парюсь
<valaam1986> подскажите плиз нормальный портал или сайт где можно изведать список репозитории? или это я глупый вопрос задал?:)
<baronos>  launchpad.net
<BlancoD> baronos: я не очень разбираюсь в убунту, а что это за пакет десктоп?
<skai-falkorr> так.у меня одного обновления с ланчпада и с некоторых оффсерверов через банальное отверстие пытается проползти?
<valaam1986> baronos ты как всегда помог мне на 100% спс!
<valaam1986> подскажите плиз чем можно заменить Windows Installer 3.0?
<jlewka> valaam1986, а вайн не помогает?
<valaam1986> jlewka вот блин тупанул:))))) спс:)
<jlewka> пятница)
<valaam1986> это точно:)
<valaam1986> у меня только рабочий день начился:(
<User907[web]> hi
<User907[web]> привет.
<User907[web]> есть кто?
<sharikoff> я
<valaam1986> есть не стандартный вопрос. кто занимается ФЗ-152?
<valaam1986> точней есть тут кто нибукто им занимается?
<baronos> нибукто прикольное слово)
<valaam1986> baronos тебя чего опять кидает?
<baronos> valaam1986 да звонят сегодня часто, вот и обрывается инет))
<valaam1986> baronos а что за инет, опять 3g?
<User787[web]> добрый день
<valaam1986> User787[web] ку!
<User787[web]> можно установить убунту на мобильный жесткий диск и юзать?
<valaam1986> User787[web] для чего?
<User787[web]> ))
<User787[web]> основные функции
<valaam1986> User787[web] ты хочешь запускать на разных машинах с одного винта?
<User787[web]> нет
<User787[web]> с одного и того же бука
<chapt> установить можно, но тормозить будет
<User787[web]> внутри хард там винда, а с мобильного линукс
<chapt> хотя если усб3.9, то может и ничего будет
<valaam1986> User787[web] ну вообще у меня переносой винт через два юзб и работает
<chapt> *3,0
<valaam1986> у меня 2,9
<valaam1986> *2,0
<User787[web]> а загрузочная запись будет на мобильном7
<valaam1986> так точно
<User787[web]> то есть я не хочю что бы был выбор загрузки ос, без мобильного по умолчанию внутрений хард, а с мобильным по умолчанию загрузка с него
<User787[web]> так можно?
<valaam1986> если ты обновишь убунту тогда он сам появится если ты при обновление не снимешь галочку и сам его не поставшь
<User787[web]> а где при обновлении снять галочку
<baronos> эт че за паранормальная инфа такая?)))
<valaam1986> тебе придется на ноуте отключить физически винт его родной и тогда он его не будет устанвливать, джаже если его отключишь в биосе убунта его всеравно увидет
<valaam1986> baronos можно установить убунту на мобильный жесткий диск и юзать?
<valaam1986> у меня при установки был выключин винт и он не создал загрузчик, но после обновления на 11.10 с 11.04 я не отключал вин он мне его создал сам
<User787[web]> но граб можно установить на мобильный есл не ошибаюсь
<baronos> прикольно, хотя теоретически это возможно)
<User787[web]> не трогая виндовый загрузчик
<valaam1986> baronos у меня так стоит я домаи на работе сижу на таком винте через два юзб
<valaam1986> User787[web] вот где убрать галочку я не подскажу boronos может знает он в этом понимает:)
<baronos> ну это по сути лайф получается, переносная ос)
<valaam1986> да фиг с этим загрузчиком если ты отключишь мобильный винт то он сразу будет грузить винду
<User787[web]> ну да мне это и надо
<User787[web]> главнео работа в сети
<baronos> да проще лайф на ылешк
<valaam1986> baronos Ubuntu все равно полноценная стоит но при переносе на другой комп просто активировать нужно видео драйвер
<User787[web]> флешка греется при длителной работе
<baronos> куллер на нее)))
<Ilshat> флешк не рассчитана под частые чтение/запись. это убивает ее
<User787[web]> +
<valaam1986> у меня реально есть загрузчик да это к лучшему там есть хоть востановления
<valaam1986> User787[web] а что так боишься загрузчика убунту?
<Ilshat> как мне известно каждый кластер флешки может быть записан только ~10000 раз. по крайней мере на SDD так
<User787[web]> я давно пробывал еще на 9,04, там крах был...
<valaam1986> не беспокойся на 10.04-11.10 этого нет:)
<valaam1986> ну накрайняк сделай образ через акроникс
<User787[web]> а как ее, юнити глобоко сидит в системе, можно полностью удалить и поставить гном3, в убунту? мануалы дельные есть в сети?
<valaam1986> ставь гнома рядом зачем удалять?:) все нормально работает:)
<User787[web]> граф оболочку ее хочю убрать
<baronos> ставь г3, потом удаляй компиз и юнити панели, делай генерацию конфиг xorg и усе)
<User787[web]> понял, спс
<valaam1986> при запросе пароля поставь г3 загрузку и от туда удали:)
<Ilshat> кто нибудь знает как с ffmpeg вести видео поток?
<User787[web]> так по умолчаняю будет г3 если убрать юнити
<Ilshat> т.е. как транслировать в сеть видео с помощью ffmpeg
<valaam1986> User787[web] ты при запросе пароля поставь галочку на г3 а потом все удали и он все время будет его грузить
<baronos> тут косяк с г3 если юнити снести и выбрать г3 и поставить автовход то будет искать юнити, надо делать xorg
<valaam1986> ну не без этого
<User787[web]> про хорг понял
<valaam1986> baronos подскажи плиз как поставить нет фраим ворк через винтракерс?
<User787[web]> и репы постваить на г3? что бы обновлялся?
<valaam1986> он ругается на вин инсталер. я его сам руками поставил он все равно не берет его:(
<baronos> valaam1986 эмм, этож через вайн ставить надо вроде, а 3,5 фрейм с косяками ставится а 4 не поставить
<baronos> User787[web] там есть пару реп на ланчпаде можно их ставить
<valaam1986> baronos яс ладно буду пытатся. тогда жу все получилось и щас получится
<baronos> ты игру запустить хочегь?)
<valaam1986> Только те, кто предпринимают абсурдные попытки, смогут достичь невозможного.
<baronos> если ПО требует фрейм 3.5  и 4 то не запустишь
<valaam1986> ладно поехал кушать, всем приятного аппетита?
<baronos> спс я уже от обедал)
<valaam1986> baronos мне только мах нужно 3,0
<copyerfiled> добрый день, товарищи подскажите пжалуйста, есть ли для squid волшебная управлялка на подобии webmina?
<baronos> valaam1986 удачи, с 3 тоже не все гладко может быть))
<copyerfiled> или squid можно привязать к webmin ? хочется смотреть логи
<Intrpt> только что отвалилась юнити.. система подвисла намертво, после перезагрузки только юнити 2д работает.. вот жеж. =( 10.04 никогда самопроизвольно не вешалась
<baronos> гш юзай с двумя дополнительными репами и будет счастье)
<Intrpt> да я просто сношу конфиги компиза и рестарт юнити.. =) пока помогало.. но напрягает такое поведение системы
<baronos> на гш компиз снес, удалил юнити и теперь горя не знаю, а компиз какой глюковатый))
<Intrpt> какие доп. репы для гш?
<baronos> щас залезу скопипастю))
<enriko_fermi> балин
<enriko_fermi> поставил buuf 3.2 тему иконок
<enriko_fermi> а там в отличие от 3.0 версии иконки смайлов 256*256 выставляются
<enriko_fermi> я офигел в емпати
<dname> привет всем. Помогите найти конфиг :) где-то я давно вписал ограничение на использование ssh доступа. Прописав там свои ip адреса. После того как сменился мой ip, я не могу попасть в ssh
<jlewka> а где нам его искать?
<enriko_fermi> jlewka: у него на компе ессесно
<enriko_fermi> jlewka: сча он адрес даст.и ближайщий из нас поедет
<dname> ну а где такое указывается?
<dname> в sshd_config нету
<enriko_fermi> поищи в хомяке в ссш и в кноун хостс
<dname> а по попробней? как называются
<dname> хомяке кноун
<baronos> Intrpt sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing
<Intrpt> всем привет.. где логи канала можно глянуть?
<Intrpt> а, есть ответ =) спасибо
<baronos> хехе))
<Intrpt> baronos: вернул юнити к жизни, но уже надоедает этим заниматься.. пойду почитаю про гш.. на форуме должны быть норм темы
<baronos> дефолт гш самый лучший)
<[v-8]_jupiter> xfce4 и не мучайтесь
<baronos> с гш нет мучений нет)
<Ilshat> если ставить с исходников. в пактах появится?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну фильмы смотреть может и нет. Но работать не возможно
<enriko_fermi> с юнити мучений нет
<baronos> с компизом мучения
<enriko_fermi> умвр
<Intrpt> балиин.. тупая юнити.. =(( только что деньги из-за неё потерял.. да ну на.. срочно пробую гш
<enriko_fermi> Intrpt: а потом ты проснулся?
<Intrpt>  enriko_fermi: не уловил суть словесного оборота..
<enriko_fermi> ну тебе приснилось, что ты изза програмы потерял деньги, а оптом ты проснулся и понял, что деньги терять можно только изза своих кривых рук
<Intrpt> enriko_fermi: ты не прав.. я в покере был в турнире.. система самопроизвольно отказалась работать.. пока чинил, уже вылетел.. гррр
<enriko_fermi> а юнити то тут причем?зависнуть могло что угодно
<Intrpt> enriko_fermi: 10.04 у меня ни разу не повисла за всё время.. самопроизвольно.. да, я её убивал, но сама не висла.
<enriko_fermi> в 10.04 был гном 2.30
<enriko_fermi> тут 3.2
<enriko_fermi> ядро там 32
<enriko_fermi> тут 3.0
<enriko_fermi> иксы там старее
<enriko_fermi> что угодно могло виснуть
<dname> enriko_fermi кноун хостс нету в /etc/ssh
<Intrpt> юнити за 10 дней вырубалась 3 раза.. 10.04 гном за полтора года ну может один раз и то не уверен..
<enriko_fermi> Intrpt: тебе повтоит сравнение версий гнома?сравнений версий иксов?сравнений версий компиза?
<enriko_fermi> dname: а про хомяк ты забыл?
<Intrpt> вообщем я на форум, курить маны по гш.. имея призрачную надежду, что допилят юнити
<dname> т.е /home/user?
<Intrpt> enriko_fermi: да, повтори ;)
<enriko_fermi> Intrpt: повторяю.шарик ты балбес(С) :)
<enriko_fermi> сразу итог:)
<Intrpt> enriko_fermi: я просто логики не увидел в твоих сравнениях..
<Intrpt> enriko_fermi: типа лучшее враг хорошего?
<enriko_fermi> Intrpt: ну учитывая кучу мажорных изменений - обвинять юнити - поверхностное
<Intrpt> enriko_fermi: ок, значит не юнити, а совокупность недоработанных элементов.. хотя ядро 3.** вроде хорошее.
<enriko_fermi> Intrpt: вроде.тока регрессия питания в нем известная
<enriko_fermi> плюс компиз не 0.8 а 0.9
<enriko_fermi> плюс гном не 2 а 3.
<enriko_fermi> плюс гтк не 2 а 3
<enriko_fermi> плюс иксы и дрова
<Intrpt> компиз 0.9 конечно зря..
<aron612> проблема с вайн. помогите
<dname> может кому не трудно, можете объяснить где обычно прописывают ip адреса для доступа к ssh?
<aron612> не устанавливается dotnet 1.1, gfw, adobeair в wine
<aron612> что делать????
<baronos> aron612 нафига он тебе?
<aron612> пару игрулек запустить
<aron612> не ставить же винду из за пары иггр
<Intrpt> забудь про игры =)) ну или на форум, там по вайнтрикс куча тем
<baronos> если тебе нужно запустить игру которая заракована аиром то в лине есть адобе аир через него можно ставить
<aron612> а тут помочь никто не может?
<aron612> мне кодеков воткнуть в вайн надо
<Intrpt> aron612: форум информативнее, чем канал обычно.. через вайнтрикс делаешь?
<aron612> чтоб вообще в винде не нуждаться
<aron612> да
<baronos> при запуске игры смотри что требует и ставь а если не ставится снеси вайн и попробую другую версию
<aron612> ну на форуме долго ждать ответов. на форуме проблемы решаются неделями и юольше
<Intrpt> aron612: на большинство вопросов там уже есть ответы..
<Zogar> попробуй еще crossover глянь, если с вайнтриксом не получится
<enriko_fermi> aron612: ага.неделю или больше необходимо, чтобы ввести в поиск по форуму свой запрос
<enriko_fermi> ведь пока буквы знакомые найдешь, пока вспомнишь, как это писать
<enriko_fermi> эт мы понимаем
<aron612> а ты думаешь я не пользовался поиском???
<Ilshat> как там .deb ставить
<Zogar> хотя с вайном обычно проблем нет, я через него даже линягу пускал когда-то
<enriko_fermi> aron612: нет.не пользовался
<aron612> я 3 дня гуглю и по форумам лажу уже!!!!
<Intrpt> Ilshat: даблклик =))
<enriko_fermi> aron612: а ты не лажай.ты поиском воспользуйся
<Ilshat> Intrpt: я удаленно
<Intrpt> Ilshat: а, сорри.. =) я псевдо-нуб, не знаю..
<aron612> enriko_fermi: ну, гуру поиска, покажи как надо
<baronos> зайди на вайн там все написанно что запустить можно а что нельзя
<enriko_fermi> aron612: щелкаешь на поле поиска и вводишь на клавиатуре свой запрос.именно запрос, а не крик души "ААА НИЧЕ НЕ РАБОАТЕ ПАМАААГИЕТ!!!!111!!"
<aron612> а не подскажите какой именно форум?
<enriko_fermi> !forum > aron612
<ubuntuhelp> aron612, please see my private message
<Intrpt> aron612: дот нет без проблем всегда ставился в вайне.. а про поиск.. оО.. форум? ubuntu.ru там форум
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: man dpkg
<Intrpt> либо ubuntuforums, если с англ всё ок
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: уже установил )
<aron612> enriko_fermi: ахаха
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: а зачем ты его удалял?
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: что удалял
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: dpkg
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: тыж его установил
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: я не его установил. а с помощью него пакет установил
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: а зачем?на удаленной машине апт-гета нет?
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: есть. но мне надо было собрать новую версию пакета из исходников. в репе не было
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: ppa?
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: надо же научится пакеты собирать )
 * enriko_fermi достал свою любимую лопату с гравировкой из правил правописания ться/тся
<Ilshat> хотя. немного криво поставил
<Ilshat> манов нету
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: так что там с пакетами?
<Ilshat> я собрал ffmpeg с исходников
 * enriko_fermi достал любимый ломик с надписью "толстый намек"
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: я сча возьму лом в одну рукуи лопату в другу - и буду тебя избивать
<Alhemist> А никто не сталкивался с проблемой сохранения документов из libreoffice в сетевую вин шару? Выскакиевает ошибка ввода-вывода?
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: а какой твой совет то был. добавить репу?
<enriko_fermi> Alhemist: а права доступа в порядке?
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: ага.например обзена
<enriko_fermi>  ppa:ed10vi86/video например
<Alhemist> да, проблема именно е сли сохранять через Обзор сети, е сли же эту шару примонтировать, то все нормально, но появляется другая проблема.
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: а то что надо знать, как пакеты собираются. это бред по твоему?
<enriko_fermi> или хорг эджерсов
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: бред - писать научится, вместо научитЬся
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: бред учить русскому не русского.
<baronos> тувинец?
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: бред - не зная русского писать на русском канале
<Ilshat> китаец
<Alhemist> <enriko_fermi> если в примонтированной шаре открыть документ, то другой пользователь уже этот документ не может открыть, так же возникает ошибка ввода вывода
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: ubuntu-ch отменили?
<Ilshat> я получше знаю русский. чем большивнство самих русских
<enriko_fermi> Alhemist: дело в правах.на примонтирование и как кем монтируется
<Alhemist> /192.168.10.11/documents /mnt/net cifs iocharset=utf8,codepage=cp866,uid=max,gid=max,rw,user=user1%12345 0 0
<Alhemist> где uid=max,gid=max - иды или имя локального юзера с правами которого монтируется щара локальн, user=user1%12345 - логин и пароль доменного юзера
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: ну эт ты прав. 95% страны - клинические идиоты.остальные 5 - просто идиоты.ну и еще пара процентов нормальных. и вот получаем стандартные 102% респондентов (по версии предвыборных списков едрашки)
<Intrpt> =)))
<Ilshat> )
<Alhemist> естественно все прописано в fstab
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: какой путь у репа
<enriko_fermi> Ilshat: я ж его выше написал
<enriko_fermi> !ppa > Ilshat
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, please see my private message
<enriko_fermi> вот в картинках
<Ilshat> какая там версия ffmpeg&
<Ilshat> ?
<enriko_fermi> а посмотреть?
<enriko_fermi> или Ъ по ссылкам не ходят?
<Ilshat> ну у тя реп добавлен
<enriko_fermi> нет
<Ilshat> не факт что поможет новый реп. да и новая версия. надо патчить как пишут. а значит надо все же собирать
<dname> что означает: /bin/sh can`t access tty: job control turned off
<dname> при запуске системы. Не может запуститься
<dname> не может монтировать файловую систему. Как исправить? хелп плиз :(
<dname> видать отключил монтирование в /etc/fstab
<valaam1986> dname может попробуешь через систему востановления
<dname> а где она?
<valaam1986> с установочного диска запустись там есть
<Ilshat> помню как то в терминале можно было искать введенные команды. как это делается?
<valaam1986> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<valaam1986> попробуй может получится
<valaam1986> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab
<valaam1986> почитай там есть ответ я так думаю.
<dname> вообще после неуспешного запуска выводит ошибки, что типа нету директории и т.д. Ничего не нашел. затем командная строка выходит (initramfs):
<dname> тут ввожу ls. Есть директория /etc но там нету fstab
<sharikoff> dname: емае
<sharikoff> ты может покажешь емае т?
<sharikoff> то?*
<dname> что тебе показать?
<valaam1986> ты точно уверен что его там нет?
<valaam1986>  gedit /etc/fstab так может покажет?:)
<Ilshat> походу либо я тупой. либо на 7ке винде чет поменяли. прописываешь на двух компах статику в одной подсети и соединяешь меж собой. но пишет неопознанная сеть.
<enriko_fermi> эт семерка же
<enriko_fermi> нужна домашняя директория.дхцп сервер.и прочие излишки
<Ilshat> видимо. хотел на гигобитной линии файлы скидывать. придется через роутер по 100
<SAPetrovich> Ilshat, ну вбей ип и зайди
<Ilshat> не все просто
<SAPetrovich> что так
<Ilshat> ты имеешь ввиду вбить по самбе?
<Ilshat> кстати. пинг на одной 1с. на другой 1мс. так что даже если и свяжется с самбой. скорость фигня будет.
<Ilshat> на 7ке сделали улучшенную защиту групп. так что тупо по прямому не попадешь
<valaam1986> как установить msi?
<Ilshat> valaam1986: разве что только через wine. но как  то сомнительно, всанет ли нормально
<SAPetrovich> ну и отключи защиту в паблик группе и остальных
<SAPetrovich> парольную и тд  и тп
<baronos> valaam1986 там прога в вайне кажеться имееться для инсталла мсай
<valaam1986> baronos а что за прога?
<baronos> valaam1986 я не помею на вайне сайте глянь
<valaam1986> спс
<Ilshat> enriko_fermi: пришлось все таки пересобирать )
<Evilkiss> Народ, опять нужна помощь. Установил тока что убунту 11.04. У меня два выхода, один на монитор, другой на телевизор. В панеле NVIDIA X SERVER создал их через Separate X Screen
<Evilkiss> И вот сразу же возникла ошибка, на втором окне(телевизоре) нету панели "Indicator applet", когда пытаюсь её добавить, выдаёт ошибку
<Evilkiss> Если ли решение на данную ошибку?
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos> ку
<RyoShi> Всем ку
<RyoShi> Ребят, не подскажите актуальную инфу по задействованию gpu ускорения в Adobe Flash Player'е? Актуальную для Ubuntu 11.10 и Firefox 7.0.1. Флэш ставил так:
<RyoShi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<RyoShi> sudo apt-get update
<RyoShi> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<RyoShi> Теперь бы задействовать аппаратное ускорение, а то 1080p с YouTube'а грузит проц процентов на 75-90... Что в данный момент актуально? Ставить libvdpau1? Форумов и разнообразный faq много перечитал - мало актуальной инфы. Подскажите, плиз.:-[
<Onkeltem> У кого нить есть идеи как выяснить, почему gnome-shell начинает жрать CPU, причем всё больше и больше. То есть сижу работаю - всё вроде норм, стоит отойти от компа - возвращаюсь 25%, если вернуться позже - 35%. А с утра каждый день стабильно 100%.
<UA1000> Подскажите пожалуйста ресурс где для чайников доходчиво расписано создание  минимальной сборки linux ? Генто и LFS не предлагать...
<aron612> без  .net 1,1 игры работать будут на вайн?
<Ilshat> aron612: если только игра требует эту либу. но его можно думаю скачать
<aron612> Ilshat: просто не хочет у меня 11 ставиться никак
<Ilshat> aron612: а как ты ставишь
<aron612> через вайнтрикс
<aron612> качал зотдельным пакетом
<Ilshat> ну хз тогда. смотри отчеты
<Ilshat> мож зависит от другой библиотек
<aron612> пробовал кеш вайнтрика заменитьменить и напрямую поставить. не хочет
<aron612> может стереть нет 2.0 и 3.0 ?
<aron612> с ними тож проблема была. не хотели ставиться - щас не хотят удаляться. вот что значит виндовые проги!
<RyoShi> Ребят, подскажите насчёт флэша-то. ;) Наверняка у всех аппаратное ускорение настроено. Подскажите, пожалуйста.
<valaam1986> aron612 MFC40.DLL  MFC42.DLL, MSVCP60.DLL  MFC71.DLL, MSVCP71.DLL  MFC80.DLL, MSVCP80.DLL  MFC90.DLL, MSVCP90.DLL  MDAC минимально ставь:)
<Ilshat> RyoShi: ткни ПКМ на флеше . обыно там настройки есть )
<aron612> это отдельно длл качать?
<baronos> юзай вайнтрикс
<valaam1986> aron612 в винтриксе посмотри
<aron612> сек
<baronos> там все эти библиотеки
<valaam1986> а желатель все библиотеки там ставь всеравно рано или поздно понядобится тебе:) если хочешь игры запуска, но лично мае мнение нафиг они там не нужны:)
<aron612> MSVCP60.DLL  MFC71.DLL, MSVCP71.DLL  MFC80.DLL, MSVCP80.DLL  MFC90.DLL, MSVCP90.DLL  MDAC этих всех нету
<aron612> ща через консоль попробую
<baronos> смотри лучше в описснии все написанно, господи помоги
<valaam1986> aron612 и вот еще попробуй запусти может там игры найдешь PlayONLinux? f ,b,kbjntrb tcnm cvjnhb kexit
<RyoShi> Ilshat, какие именно настройки. Галочка на пункте типа "задействовать аппаратное ускорение" естественно стоит, но gpu, судя по загруженности проца, не задействовано.
<Ilshat> RyoShi: не факт
<aron612> плей он линух стоит, тока он какой то бестолковый
<aron612> http://ubuntu-wine.ucoz.ru/index/zapolnenie_wine/0-12 по этому гайду делал
<valaam1986> aron612 смотри лучше там они все есть
<aron612> как посмареть версию вайн?
<RyoShi> Ilshat, когда gpu действительно задействовано - загрузка проца и 50% не доберётся. )
<valaam1986> aron612 Только те, кто предпринимают абсурдные попытки, смогут достичь невозможного.
<aron612> а то у меня вайн с плейонлинух ставился
<aron612> valaam1986: я через консоль забиваю кайдый длл
<Ilshat> RyoShi: зная adobe. все возможно )
<aron612> зная винду - вообще возможно
<aron612> хз как у них система держится еще
<baronos> ужас
<User857[web]> Если Unity создавался при открытом голосовании то я хз
<aron612> я ставил эмулятор на винде 7х64 чтоб запустить паскаль
<valaam1986> aron612 зачем если можно в винтрексе
<aron612> эмулятор на винде чтоб поставить виндовую прогу!!! я туда не вернусь!!!!
<Gib> Кеды 4 отстой, Гном 3 отстой, Юнити ваще треш.... как так жить.
<RyoShi> Да нет. Тем-то много насчёт включения gpu ускорения... Но вот актуальную бы найти. Т.к. новенький в убунте - не хочется особо экспериментировать. ^_^
<aron612> valaam1986: там нет всех кроме 2х первых длл
<Evilkiss> Народ, как обновить vlc в убунту 11.04?
<Gib> apt-get update?
<Evilkiss> не помогает...
<Gib> значит нету нового в репе
<valaam1986> aron612 MFC90.DLL, MSVCP90.DLL : через winetricks установи vcrun2008 (MS Visual C++ 2008 libraries: mfc90,msvcp90,msvcr90).
<Evilkiss> я зашёл на сайт videolan.org, смотрю, что там уже версия 1.1.12, а у меня почему-то только версия 1.1.9
<Gib> Evilkiss: а если очень хочется то make && make config &&make install && make clean
<valaam1986> aron612 так теперь понятней?
<RyoShi> Хм. А сейчас вычитал, что в 11ой версии флэша нету аппаратного ускорения. 0_о Это правда? Даунгрейдиться на 10ую что ли...
<Evilkiss> Gib: Это как?
<Ilshat> RyoShi: ты на x64?
<RyoShi> 32
<Gib> Evilkiss: качаешь исходники, ставишь компилятор и хедеры ядра, и компилиш
<Ilshat> RyoShi: не читал? http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/76454/
<RyoShi> Это делал.
<RyoShi> В смысле файл /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<Gib> Народ, а чего все на Ubuntu сидят? Говорят Windows 7 лучший дистриб линуха, игры даже без wine идут!
<Ilshat> скоро у него новая версия выйдет. Windows 8 LTS. дождитесь
<aron612> valaam1986: установлен
<aron612> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721463/
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, 8.04 лтс будет
<Ilshat> это я так понимаю 3004 году будет )
<aron612> vcrun2008* установлен
<Ilshat> ой. 3008 точнее
<valaam1986> aron612 ты все библиотеки поставил?
<Evilkiss> Пытаюсь обновить через ppa, которая для версии vlc 1.1.12, сообщает,что у меня и так новая версия
<Evilkiss> как такое возможно?
<Ilshat> vlc --veriosn
<Ilshat> --version
<aron612> valaam1986: нет. только  эти http://paste.ubuntu.com/721466/ кроме dotnet11, adobeair, gfw
<aron612> valaam1986: нашел отдельно xlive.dll кинул в папку с вайном в виндовс32 папку и добавил в настройках вайна этот длл
<baronos> вот в чем прелесть нового дистра оно держит свежее по, а на старые надо компилить)))
<Gib> а по мне так и старые нормально работают
<baronos> и это тоже верно
<valaam1986> aron612 а те поставил которые я тебе перечислил?
<Gib> вот ща 11 снесу и поставлю 10.10, с нормальным гномом
<baronos> кому как, мне больше нравится гш
<Evilkiss> народ, как избавиться от taering в убунту 11.04?
<IMadering> всем привет. живые есть?
<Gib> как говорится : Все новое - хорошо убитое старое (с)
<Evilkiss> Народ, помогите, как можно избавиться от горозинтальных полосок в видео в ubuntu 11.04?
<valaam1986> aron612 а для чего тебе все это?
<valaam1986> aron612 sh winetricks directx9 allcodecs mfc42 allfonts djn tot gjghj,eq
<valaam1986> *вотеще попробуй
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну чтож.гш не так плох.к 12.04 будет годен
<sharikoff> вы тут все винду запускаете?
<sharikoff> ну ну..
<sharikoff> линуксоиды-убунтоводы
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: не пугай детей.они тока винцо осилили
<aron612> valaam1986: играть. чтоб полность заменить винду
<aron612> valaam1986: из которых ты перечислял есть тока первые 2
<baronos> skai-falkorr на 12.04 кажется будет гном 3.4 )
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну так
<baronos> по календарю выхода гш вроде кпе 3.3 скоро должен быть
<SergeyIT> ку
<skai-falkorr> baronos: 3.3? 3.3 не будет существовать.этож гном. четные - стабильный.нечетные - разрабатываемый
<baronos> ну да, но я думаю потом обновится)
<skai-falkorr> а я до 12.04 подожду
<SergeyIT> а я из ветки 12.04 сейчас
<baronos> хотя тоже верно
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ссзб же:)
<SergeyIT> это почему, пока без проблем
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, может привыкну...
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, видео драйвер пока не тот, что надо ( нвидиа, из предлагаемых от каноникала)
<Onkeltem> Народ, я что-то туплю. Вопрос вообще по правам на файлы. Может ли один  один юзер открыть поддиректорию в хоме другого юзера, если на нее есть разрешение миру?
<Onkeltem> Скажем есть /home/user1/myfolder 777
<Onkeltem> а я под user2 пробую: ls /home/user1/myfolder
<Onkeltem> что должно быть - листинг или denied?
<lukinfore> Onkeltem, чтобы был листинг нужно /home/user1 разрешение вроде +x
<lukinfore> BKB +r
<lukinfore> или*
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<skai-falkorr> почему бы и нет
<Onkeltem> Всё, разобрался.
<User482[web]> привет всем. кому-либо известны приложения-эмуляторы гитарных процессоров, и модификаторы голоса в убунту/дебиане?
<baronos> в центре приложений что то бы
<User482[web]> а сторонних разрабов?
<skai-falkorr> User482[web]: а по твоему весь софт в центре приложения разработан canonical?
<User482[web]> нет, там софт из дефаултных и мной добавленных источников, но там я ничего толкового не нашел.
<baronos> это надо уже гуглить, может какие то кроссплатформы есть
<User482[web]> вот, но и тут трабл  - он платные!
<baronos> плати деньги и пользуйся качеством
<baronos> либо аналоги смотреть
<User482[web]> спасибо
<Zogar> Под линуксом эмуляторы гитарных процессоров пока слабоваты, не дотягивают до Win и Mac
<Zogar> У меня много музыкантов среди знакомых - все либо на винде, либо на маках. Линукс пытались, но там всё сыро пока, перспективно, но сыро
<baronos> замутить в виртуалке винду с эмулем и усе емае)
<[Raiden]> да зачем. Если зача требует виндовс или мак - используйте это.
<[Raiden]> задача
<baronos> верно
<[Raiden]> Многие ниши софта, где деньги не крутятся или пока не крутятся под линукс слабые.
<baronos> а если надо качественный продукт платный, то платить деньги.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32162
<SergeyIT> User482[web], https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<aron612> [Raiden]: привет. ты не занимался настройкой вайн?
<SergeyIT> User482[web], там linux-rt нужен
<SergeyIT> ушел (
<[Raiden]> aron612: немного может и занимался. Смотря о чем речь
<[Raiden]> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/10/dell-canonical-to-sell-ubuntu-pcs-at-retail-locations-in-china.ars
<[Raiden]> пишут в 220 точках продаются
<[Raiden]> неслабый старт. А Марк заявил , что будет 200млн юзеров убунты к 2015 году
<[Raiden]> Мне даже расхотелось мигрировать на опенсусе
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: один из крупнейших рынков мира
<Onkeltem> какой муз плеер посоветуете? какой сейчас наиболее перспективный и всё такое? Нужно, чтобы умел организовывать медиалибы, и по директорями тоже. И чтобы голосовать можно было
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: clementine. Если cue не важно , то наверное любой с базой, тот же rhitmbox
<[Raiden]> Если без базы , deadbeef, qmmp , audacious
<[Raiden]> может ещё и про mpd есть смысл почтать )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я сейчас audacious пользуюсь, но он прост слишком. Ритм - он вроде по дирам не умеет, отчего и отказался
<UA1000> А что в 11.10 даже терминала нет или не могу найти ?
<skai-falkorr> UA1000: не можешь найти
<Onkeltem> UA1000: нет, его отменили
<Onkeltem> :D
<Onkeltem> UA1000: Ctrl+Alt+t не запускает терминал?
<UA1000> я обычно через ярлыки
<Onkeltem> UA1000: начни в поиске писать: gnome-terminal
<Onkeltem> UA1000: и повесь ярлык на панель как найдешь
<UA1000> в приложениях странно нет его
<Onkeltem> странно, может ошибся при написании?
<UA1000> ну поиск не проб ещё
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: клементин умет
<Onkeltem> UA1000:  дык, привыкай. Все повально всё копируют с Мака, где finder - просто назаменимая штука и заодно ланчер для всякого
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: спасибо, посмотрю
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: только один вопрос, зная ваши пристрастия - k вначале конечно же не значит KDE?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а, там c )))
<UA1000> ужоссс
<Onkeltem> Не знаю как в Юнити, но в gnome-shell поиск работает не быстро (
<Onkeltem> начинаешь вводить - он тупит
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: значи и не значит. Плейер на qt , но спроси себя, что мешает его запустить в любой среде ?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: не не, я не против. Я уж было собрался опять kamarok'ом заморачиваться
<Onkeltem> Мне вот всегда было интересно, почему интерфейс у андроида тормозит, а в iOS - нет? Как будто в iOS у "рисовалки UI" высокий приоритет. Так почему в Андроиде также не сделают? Ну и те же вопросы про линукс
<Onkeltem> Как будто в ПК может быть что-то более важное, чем отрисовка UI
<baronos> у меня в гш все что нужно зарускается с ос и висит в трее, а остальное на комбинации клавишь, чтоб разгрузить я убрал не используемые приложения и все)
<Onkeltem> baronos: слуш, ты какие экстеншены пользуешь? Из того ppa, про который на WebUpd8 писали?
<Onkeltem> или может сам собирал?
<baronos> и их тоже)
<baronos> я почти от них отказался они не к чему
<Onkeltem> У меня трабла с загрузкой ЦПУ в ГШ, писал тут сегодня. А еще на #gnome.
<Onkeltem> Думаю, может у меня из-за какого-то экстеншена такая фигня?
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1028/h_1319811527_6480787_b815fc294a.png  - клементин в гноме.
<baronos>  стоит noa11y, погода, и таи пару екст на окна, и выключение пк и все
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а что за тема, не в курсе? Заголовки окон нра
<baronos> там**
<[Raiden]> сча уже не скажу. Темя для emerald
<[Raiden]> f*
<[Raiden]> а*
<[Raiden]> Хотяя...
<aron612> роенный wine с библиотеками и просто заменить папку .wine ???
<aron612> а возможно ли скачать настроенный wine с библиотеками и просто заменить папку .wine ???
<baronos> удали свой вайн и удали папку .вайн и поставь вайн 1.2.3 вроде стабильная
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ordinary+Shiki+Inverted?content=133686 - Ordinary в общем + ещё какое-то слово. Эти те же, только цвет другой.
<[Raiden]> только боюсь, если у вас ГШ , то про эти темы можно забыть
<[Raiden]> в г3 фоллбэк\кде можно юзать , насчет юнити+берил не уверен.
<baronos> в гш темы не нужны кроме тем gtk )) имхо)
<SergeyIT> у кого ФФ 8 есть?
<[Raiden]> *+emerald т.е.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ясно. Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: когда релизнется думаю это будет не вопрос.
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты хотел сказать не ненужны, а невозможны.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], проверить хочется, при дрег-дропе на странице зависает система
<[Raiden]> Ничего не могу поделать , пиши разработчикам или используй релиз
<baronos> нееее, не нужны просто)) а там тем уже достаточно но они кривые с версиями сборок лаги выходят
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я релиз и пользую - 3.6.23 )
<baronos> хехе))
<[Raiden]> с расширениями я думаю так же будет, каождый или почти каждый релиз они будут оваливаться, как в фф
<[Raiden]> в ГШ
<baronos> скоро отпадет нужда в дополнениях, они честно лишние
<[Raiden]> Я верю на 100% что тебе они не нужны )
<baronos>  ну пока несколько юзаю)))
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: 3.6.23 - это кто? gs??
<SergeyIT> ФФ
<aron612> baronos: в чем отличие версий?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: ты извращенец!
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: извини если грубо, это типа шутка )
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: но я очень удивлён )
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: еще оперу 3.6.2 поставь ) И IE4 с нетскейпом 3
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: правда потом будешь удивлен от того насколько сломался Интернет )
<aron612> ммм) фф
<baronos> aron612 стабильностью, на 1.2 я почти запускал все что запускалось, а на 1.3 у меня постоянно ошибки, и вообще бросил бы эту затею с вайном имхо!
<Onkeltem> baronos: золотые слова про вайн
<Onkeltem> baronos: про бросание )
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, а чего удивлен? Он в убунту 10.04 входит
<aron612> baronos: кароч буду все заново ставить. библиотеки там без ошибок ставятся?
<[Raiden]> baronos: Я всётаки думаю что де для линукс должно сильно уметь меняться\настраиваться. И на мой взгляд даже гном2 под требование больше подходит, чем Гш. В г2 много ущербных частей, но фишка в том что они могут заменяться. Например metacity ->openbox или compiz
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, а вот в 12.04 - ФФ 8
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: тем, что это баян. Веб развивается вообще-то  )
<[Raiden]> в ГШ это нереально
<baronos> если хочешь играть используй то на чем это все играется
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: и вообще не имеет смысл держать браузер, который не последний, imho
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, он уже не развивается, а гниет
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: эти процессы идут параллельно )
<baronos> aron612 смотря на сколько загажена ос от вайна
<aron612> baronos: а в смысле запускал все что запускалось???
<aron612> baronos: я вайн весь с корнями вычищу
<Onkeltem> Скоро доделают 3D в vbox и вообще можно про вайн забыть будет
<Onkeltem> всё таки это грабли грабли
<aron612> Onkeltem: vbox это эмулятор, а вайн это не эмулятор
<aron612> Onkeltem: это перевод виндового apiв среду линух
<Onkeltem> aron612: тебя смущает, что оно так называется? насколько я слышал при виртуализации теряется всего 10% CPU. Это не много, согласись
<aron612> Onkeltem: это весомо. в играх ох как ощутимо
<Onkeltem> aron612: при этом переводе ни одного зайца не пострадало? )
<[Raiden]> Скоро доделают 3D в vbox - скоро это примерно 1-15лет +-
<[Raiden]> :)
<aron612> [Raiden]: =)))
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я уже neverball там пускал!
<baronos> [Raiden] согласен, но чем дольше юзаю линукс, я начал с 10.10 убунту, и мне меньше хочется настраивать ее, хочется поставить и использовать, вот как например гш доя меня)
<Onkeltem> и шарик катался! но мыш не работала )))))))
<aron612> q4wine зачем нужен?
<[Raiden]> baronos: мне тоже хочется того же, но видимо запросы другие. Поэтому неделя с ГШ была потрачена на поиски как и что изменить
<[Raiden]> место использования
<[Raiden]> в
<[Raiden]> и первое с чем сталкиваешся - нету никакого гуи которое позволяет его настроит ьи которое при этом можно назвать удобным.
<Onkeltem> aron612: о том, что игры тормозят в vbox - аргумент странный, учитывая что пока 3D нормально не сделано, а значит и игры там запускать бессмысленно. Или ты про минёра? )
<aron612> Onkeltem: ды про косынку
<Onkeltem> baronos: я тоже за то, чтобы из коробки всё было отлично.
<Onkeltem> Вот взять iPhone. Возникало ли у кого-то желание там что-то кастомизировать? Думаю не часто. Ибо сразу сделано на совесть
<Onkeltem> выбраны лучшие решения, вот и всё
<[Raiden]> можете попробовать вмваре, там 3д работает лучше. Ощутими лучше чем  вбоксе. И возможно производительности компа хватит на нормальный запуск игр 2001-2003 года или типа того
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, так задачи на десктопе другие и не вписываются в игру с айфоном
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: ок, можно привести пример их ПК
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: что-то не замечал, чтобы мак юзеры особо что-то пытались настроить
<aron612> baronos: как установить именно 1.2.3 ?
<baronos> а мне не понравился мак бук со своим мак ос
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, так это кто чем занимается
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: главное что ЦС 1.6 пошел! остальные игры - не игры вовсе! (шутка)
<baronos> aron612 через терминал или синаптик
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: мак другая тема. Там де сделано может и не так как хотелось бы всем, но неплохо + оно работает сразу. И если ест ьскажем кнопка повер то она работает как заявлено. А тут не факт, и может требоваться донастройка - но фактически гуи средств дл
<[Raiden]> я настройки нет и с гном3 стало ещё меньше чем было.
<Onkeltem> спрятаны, да
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, я вот сейчас юнити настроил слегка - интернет, аська/ирка, крузадер поставил - вроде юзабельно. А вот поглубже - затык
<UA1000> а как в unity одиночный клик настроить ?
<UA1000> где
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, вот как кнопку с командой на лаунчер добавить? Не нашел
<UA1000> где ?
<aron612> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/28/plasma-desktopyY2150.jpg  http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/28/plasma-desktopLA2150.jpg
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: для цс виртуалка не нужна впринципе. даже для кс соурс.
<[Raiden]> вайна достаточно
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: alacarte
<aron612> baronos: в чем разница? загрузчик программ и компабилити лаер?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: добавь в меню, а оттуда уже куда надо
<[Raiden]> Чего-то меня опять тянет на ДЕ-срач. Пойду лучше в урбан побегаю )
<baronos> aron612 на сайте вайна ппа добавь, обнови, а потом ставь 1.2.3 если ппа бдоавлял то ставь
<aron612> baronos: вес и версия одинаковые. в чем разница?
<baronos> aron612 ЕПРСТ СТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ
<aron612> не помню добавлял или нет http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/28/plasma-desktopyY2150.jpg  посмари
<baronos> тогда ставь 1.3.2*
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: если подумать - идеологически верный способ, но для пользователя - вообще не очевидно
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: особенно если их раньше можно было просто взять и добавлять на панель
 * baronos отошел от темы wine
<aron612> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/28/plasma-desktopEt2150.jpg  http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/28/plasma-desktopQP2150.jpg в чем разница???
<Onkeltem> aron612: пахнуло копипастом
<baronos> если стоял 1.2.3 то ставь бету 1.3***
<aron612> у меня стоял 1.3.28 -лаг на лаге... не ставился adobeair, dotnet11, gfw, dotnet20 с горем пополам встал, но хрен удаляется и тд...
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, м-да, прямой путь... и что же здесь идеологически верно?
<aron612> в 1.2.3 нет проблем с установкой библиотек?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: как ты то видео про новый дельфин линканул - не могу успокоиться прям. Открываю на своем ГШ папочку, жду, потом смотрю слайдшоу как оно отрисовывается. Помнится, на винде 95  на Pentium 90 всё работало занчительно быстрее
<Onkeltem> Еще если колесом покрутить - такие замечательные волны туда-сюда идут по файликам во время прокрутки...
<Onkeltem> и видимо у меня vsync вырублен, так как я вижу горизонтальные срезы при прокрутке
<baronos> вообщн вайн проблема, хочешь играть на линукс покупай в десаре игры или купи акк в кроссфайр или как то так
<Onkeltem> baronos: и никто ничего не гарантирует, и любимая игра один фих может не запустится, и скорее всего  так и произойдет по закону подлости
<aron612> baronos: ды мне бы ровно вайн поставить, точнее библиотеки на него. и зачем покупать? тогда уж проще вин пиратку поставить.
<Onkeltem> Я бы так сказал - хочешь играть - купи комп/приставку для игр.
<baronos> ай ай не хорошо пиратить
<aron612> все сводится к купи купи
<Onkeltem> да винда копейки стоит относительные
<Onkeltem> вот photoshop - это дааа
<baronos> век такой продажный!
<aron612> век пиратский...
<aron612> ща попробую поставить все на 1.2.3
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: тогда превью небыло, если отрубить, то может будет как в вин 95 )
<aron612> кстати. у меня кеш библиотек остался от вайнтрик. можно ставить или перекачивать надо?
<baronos> вот относительно десары, хочешь игры под линь покупай
<aron612> ды не собираюсь я ничего покупать!
<baronos> был слух что нфс ворлд хочет сделать кроссплатформу
<Onkeltem> Я вот купил однажды cedega. Игры запускаться лучше не стали.
<aron612> есть у меня вин 7 лицензия от бука. просто хочу запустить одну игру чтоб жесткие не перекручивать постоянно
<Onkeltem> aron612: одна игра - не WoW случайно?
<aron612> нет. два мира 2
<aron612> ну и ла2
<aron612> со второй проблем меньше чем с 2 мира
<baronos> все я завязываю про вайн, я все делал через гугл и все получалось.
<Onkeltem> apt-get install google
<aron612> плюс линуха - дольше акк бука в универе держит.
<baronos> в универе учиться надо а не играть на буке!
<aron612> baronos: дык я и учусь в универе. просто дома жесткий впадлу перекручивать чтоб поиграть дома.
<aron612> а что насчет гугла - он и в африке гугл. просто есть опыт людей ценнее. а не мануалы и жалобы что ничего не робит.
<aron612> я все по мануалу делал и в итоге нет фрамворк не поставился и gfw
<baronos> а что мешает две оси иметь на компе, перезагрузился играешь и все
<aron612> гарантия бука.
<aron612> мне сказали гарантия слетит если даже переразбить жесткий
<aron612> ды и как кончится гарантия - полностью в линухе освоюсь
<baronos> наверно я один тех кто плевал на гарантии)
<aron612> пока мне удобно и все устраивает. на винду не хчоу
<aron612> ды у меня как что нить сломается - не чиню, а меняю на новое
<aron612> у меня уже 3й год по гарантии новый телефон. н8 по цене 5800
<aron612> так что я гарантию люблю и не хочу лишаться
<SergeyIT> baronos, ты не один
<baronos> купил дройд и если бы не прошил я бы его и так разбил бы об стену так и так я бы потерял гарантию)
<aron612> =))))
<aron612> а я шитые перешитые по гарантии менял
<aron612> просто на стандарт шился и все.
<baronos> стандарт только в гш хороший! имхо :D
<aron612> =D
<aron612> а ты линух на телефон не ставил? кроме андроида
<baronos> не потянул тел(((
<aron612> а что ставил то?
<aron612> а щас телефоны 1-1.5 ггц и 512-768 озу
<aron612> должны тянуть хубунту)
<baronos> памяти мало для установки
<User716[web]> Привет всем, посоветуйте программу для отсчета времени до определенной даты
<aron612> User716[web]: http://www.2012-konec-sveta.ru/ =)) держи
<aron612> тока там дата одна
<User716[web]> мне бы посвободнее дату)
<aron612> хы
<aron612> а ты сайт смотрел?
<User716[web]> ага
<aron612> по моему сойдет) все остальное подождет)
<skai-falkorr> @voice aron612
<aron612> skai-falkorr: что эт значит?
<[Raiden]> User716[web]: часы на панельке не пойдут ? :)
<[Raiden]> + календарь там по клику
<aron612> наверно дни до сессии должен показывать.
<aron612> мне б такой...
<aron612> а тем от хп можно на вайн поставить?
<[Raiden]> Я где-то видел календарь для женщин )
<[Raiden]> вспомнилось
<[Raiden]> на русском появилось http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/6931150
<AndreX> у нас бы так сделали)
<[Raiden]> У нас будут нацос пилить
<[Raiden]> простите вырвалось )
<[Raiden]> Оно впринципе верно, гля гос структур и  военных над освоё
<[Raiden]> д*
<AndreX> военные чтото на основе рхл юзают
<yacoov> е
<sorseg> Добрый день! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с тем, что CCSM не сохраняет настройки?
<sorseg> Чем это может быть вызвано?
<Demar> Подскажите как перезапустить панель в Unity?
<Demar> Nautilus -q - перезапуск наутилуса, а как панель? =)
<[Raiden]> sorseg: под судо не пускал случайно?
<sorseg> и так и так пробовал
<sorseg> оказалось там просто нельзя отключить Show application menu
<sorseg> переназначил - сохранилось
<[Raiden]> sorseg: сделай тогда ls -la ~ |grep root  и если ест ьфайлы с павами рута - то тебе надо сделать sudo chown -R юзер:юзер /home/юзер
<sorseg> "Меню окна" в общих настройка по-русски
<[Raiden]> sorseg:  ls -laR
<sorseg> да, полно принадлежащих руту папок. Спасибо
<Intrpt> Demar: попробуй unity -- reset
<[Raiden]> в жабере показали http://i.imm.io/aRRK.png
<Demar> подскажите как в Pidgin настроить режим away? =)
<yacoov> скучно :(
<yacoov> кто чем занят?
<baronos> я ежа спасаю)
<baronos> шизанутые дети, взяли ежика в воду окунули чтоб он раскрылся а блин не лето)))
<Intrpt>  baronos: ежа? Колючего на четырёх ногах? Оригинально..
<Intrpt> baronos: Так ёжик раскрылся? =))
<Intrpt> А нет, не отвлекайте флудом. -)) А то опять вылечу из турнира.
<baronos> ага, вон теперь у батареи ноги протягивает
<Intrpt> =))
<yacoov> что за турнир?
<Intrpt> покер
<yacoov> аа :)
<yacoov> на майл.ру?
<Intrpt> на покерстарс =) или на майл.ру уже играю на деньги?
<Intrpt> *юТ
<yacoov> незнаю
<Intrpt> yacoov: я покером на жизнь зарабатываю (на излишества), потому майл не подходит.
<yacoov> ты на деньги играешь?
<yacoov> ясно
<Intrpt> yacoov: да.. на хлеб и молоко жена в реале зарабатывает, а всё, что можно в инете купить с моей стороны идёт =)
<yacoov> хехе
<[Raiden]> чего-то мне кажется, что если играт ьв покер, то жизнь проще потерять, чем заработать
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: да, малый процент играет в +.. тут нужен самоконтроль и т.д. Для меня это работа, а не игра уже полтора года как.
<baronos> азарт зло, спасем ежей от детей)
<[Raiden]> )
<Intrpt> ежи вне конкуренции.. =) и я не азартен совсем на самом деле.
<korvin> baronos, кстати, тоже зло
<baronos> )
<korvin> evilus baronos
<korvin> пятница вобщем
<yacoov> 13
<baronos> эмм злой баронос?) о_О да я няшка)
<Intrpt> хеллоуин на выходных
<yacoov> скоро хеллоуин
<Intrpt> почему-то в Европе не празднуют
<korvin> хеллоуин уже вторую неделю
<Intrpt> =))
<korvin> потому что пиндосский праздник
<yacoov> празднуют
<korvin> а не европейский
<Intrpt> а что в нём праздничного? Никогда не понимал его..
<korvin> ну вообще это вроде день всех святых
<Intrpt> эмм.. когда в Польше жил, там был такой.. день всех святых, но он позже вроде.
<yacoov> стать ужастиком на один день
<baronos> а святые это нечисть?
<yacoov> скоро он 1 ноября
<baronos> не мои это праздники, это чужое не православное.
<yacoov> день святых католический праздник
<yacoov> тут их празднуют
<korvin> ну дык не православный же
<yacoov> 1 ноября тут все отдыхают
<yacoov> также как и в других церковных праздниках
<korvin> тут – это где?
<Intrpt> тоже интересно стало =)
<Intrpt> в России 1-го вроде какой-то праздник
<korvin> хз, у нас этих праздников... но не государственный точно
<yacoov> тут где маркс родился
<korvin> эээ... жормани?
<korvin> не, не так
<yacoov> да
<korvin> жермани?
<korvin> ну вы там католики, да7
<yacoov> да
<korvin> ?
<korvin> ну тогда понятно
<[Raiden]> в россии вообще много православных праздников. Помнил бы их ещё кто-нить...
<Zogar> В России уже устали от православия
<[Raiden]> ведь хеловин , день всех святых, я думаю это ближе к религиозным
<dmay> чочотут?
<yacoov> тут земли по разному празднуют например в баварии больше дней отдыха в году чем у других
<[Raiden]> только у католиков
<dmay> хеловин это кельтский новый год, который христиане просто захавали чтоб убрать вспоминания о этих грязных зычниках, есличо
<korvin> [Raiden]: ты что-то пропустил
<korvin> это и есть католический праздник
<Zogar> Людям уже хочется просто праздников, для души. И хеллоуин набирает популярность как рейвдранкинг сабантуй
<yacoov> евангилисты тоже празднуют свое
<dmay> Zogar: вот, разумная мысль
<yacoov> что значит сабантуй?
<[Raiden]> korvin: нет, это ты чего-то пропустил. Я не про хеловин говорил, а его поставил в пример только
<Zogar> А то что ни праздник - так блять ориентация. Праздник красных, праздник синих, праздник голубых, православных и фашистов. Заебали
<yacoov> лол
<korvin> [Raiden]: а про что?
<dmay> yacoov: безнен национальный водкапитьприродагулять
<baronos> надо было про ежа не говориь, а то из леса разговор до германии докатился)
<Zogar> yacoov: сабантуй = отрывная вечеринка
<korvin> Zogar: НГ вроде безориентационный
<yacoov> ааа ок )
<dmay> Zogar: сабан туе эот праздник плуга, есличо )
<Zogar> korvin: На самом деле и НГ похабят речью президента
<[Raiden]> korvin: только про то , что наперчатал. В россии есть много религиозных праздников, котоыре мало кто знает\помнит.
<korvin> Zogar: ак ты не слушай =)
<dmay> Zogar: НГ похабят две недели каникул
<yacoov> нг тоже религиозный
<korvin> yacoov: ну уже давно нет
<korvin> во всяком случае никто его так не воспринимает
<dmay> yacoov: НГ нет, рождество религиозный
<korvin> для религиозников есть рождество
<korvin> а для адекватов – НГ
<yacoov> а да
<yacoov> точно
<yacoov> рождество тут с 24ого
<[Raiden]> Думаю россия не то что ыб устала от православия. Скорее его тут небыло , 70+ лет. А сча оно есть, но люди уже воспитались по другому и мал окто знает обычаи и даже крупные праздники не все.
<[Raiden]> она не устала, его тут просто небыло почти 100лет
<[Raiden]> )
<yacoov> а в россии когда рождество?
<korvin> христианство – рабская религия, так что это хорошо, что забыли
<dmay> [Raiden]: было. дядя адольф своими проделками вынудил дядю виссарионыча помириться с церковниками
<dmay> korvin: религия - рабская религия /очевидный фикс
<korvin> dmay: не скажи, некоторые религии, типа буддизма, не рабские
<korvin> ну точнее не сам буддизм может быть
<yacoov> есть ведь религиозная ось
<[Raiden]> yacoov: 7 января
<dmay> korvin: просто там неадекватов меньше в следстие, тксзть, специфики распространения
<dmay> христианин тоже может быть нерабом, но таких найти гораздо труднее )
<yacoov> базироааная на убунту
<yacoov> арабская какаято
<korvin> dmay: ну там и сама религия в общем-то проповедует просто совершенствование духа и тела, без каких-то жестких и глупых рамок
<yacoov> Рейден спасибо
<dmay> korvin: так и христианство с исламом официально проповедуют любовь, добро и прочие плюшки )
<[Raiden]> offtop day
<dmay> [Raiden]: вот то то я и смотрю, что у меня откуда-то войс взялся :)
<[Raiden]> )
<yacoov> и прочии аддонс ))
<yacoov> админы спят
<yacoov> сейчас лафа)
<yacoov> можно и потроллить
<[Raiden]> @voice yacoov
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> ну тогда давайте, озвучивайте, что вы думаете о новых трубках, которые нокия позавчера выкатила? :3
<yacoov> ааа
<dmay> упс ^_^'
<yacoov> ))
<Zogar> А нокия еще жива?
<Intrpt> что-то долго система начала грузиться. Подскажете, что можно отключить? http://j.mp/tKW7PU и http://j.mp/ujuYVa
<[Raiden]> dmay: покажи какие вчера
<Zogar> я бы на ее месте продался бы с потрохами гуглу или эпплу )
<[Raiden]> пишите чего хотите пока вопросов нет
<dmay> Zogar: МСу /fixed :3
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: Ядро по умолчанию или с ппа?
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну всё рано же никто не знает как Intrpt помочь, и что у него там реально всё тормозит, без логов то
<dmay> а, ок, заткнулся :3
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: родное. Система 11.10, ядро обновилось из пропосд репа стандартного.
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: тогда незнаю )
<[Raiden]> dmay: давай пость про телефоны :)
<baronos> майкрософт-зло, майкрософт=>виндоус, виндоус=>виндоус фон, виндоус фон=нокиа, нокиа=зло))))
<Intrpt> да просто стартап почистить.. не уверен, что не удалю лишнего..
<Intrpt> для меня нокиа это симба, под который тьма софта
<Intrpt> тачи не переношу, потому у самого Е52 и вполне себе работает уже 2 года
<baronos> Intrpt +1 симба рулила)
<dmay> Intrpt: симбу пилили 4 итить тысячи девелоперов. и при этом она выглядела в 2009 как привет из 95го
<Intrpt> baronos: а сейчас рулит андроид? Или иос?
<yacoov> щя андроид рулит
<dmay> 4 итить их тысячи
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже е52. Н оследущий будет тач, скорее всего лж или самсунг
<Zogar> я за iOS
<Zogar> хоть и еретично
<Intrpt> dmay: не важно как выглядела.. работало (и работает) всё без проблем, софта куча.. подразделение симбиан продалось, но софт всё ещё клепается.
<yacoov> яблофон?
<baronos> щас рулит телефон типа сименс а35, фотоапарат зенит))
<dmay> Intrpt: внешний вид продукта важен. доказано. аппель.
<Intrpt> dmay: красивая юнити такая красивая в 11.10 =))
<Intrpt> юзабилити важнее, а не вид.. хотя для потребителя, на которого ориентируются в основном, да - внешний вид, верно
<dmay> Intrpt: юнити это лучшее, что случилось с линуксом за последние лет пять. просто она сырая. впрочем, тут почти всегда почти весь софт сырой )
<UA1000> на планшетах красивая
<dmay> [Raiden]: младшая http://twitpic.com/75yjnq старшая http://twitpic.com/75yaiq
<UA1000> а для мыши лучше гном
<yacoov> андроид 3.2 крассив
<dmay> я задолбался хисори мотать :/
<baronos> воо ежик хавать начал отогрелся)))
<dmay> андроид тормозит. всегда.
<[Raiden]> бюджетыне нокии номальыне сча.
<Zogar> мне нравится подход эппл. У них все железки - это не просто конечный продукт, как у остальных, а инфраструктура, тесно между собой связанная. Даже Эрик Шмидт рекомендовал менять win на mac.
<[Raiden]> вроде какая-то из зарядку держит толи 42 толи 62 дня - склероз
<dmay> даже на эпичном видео на эпичной жеоезке, которое пару дней назад проскакивало, с 4кой - слайдер анлока тупо не успевает за пальцем
<[Raiden]> не смарты, просто телефоны
<yacoov> у меня нормально
<yacoov> щя с него пишу
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: да, есть такая.. страшненькая, но для похода в горы самое то
<dmay> yacoov: ирц с телефона? о чем с тобой разговаривать то? о_о
<[Raiden]> dmay: дизайн ничего. Интересно делают ли  в  финляндии.
<baronos> ирк с андройда норм)
<yacoov> о погоде )))
<UA1000> в Венгрии десобирают
<yacoov> да вроде норм
<Intrpt> понимаю, что не в тему, но какие логи дать по загрузке? Где-то читал про бутап или что-то там, которое логи пишет. На 10.04 стоял
<Intrpt> грузится почти минуту.. интересно точнее замерить, даже если и не нужны никому мои логи ;)
<yacoov> я раньше думал нокия это китайцы
<yacoov> )
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: bootchart , но он вроде не пишет логи после логина, только лог загрузки системы.
<UA1000> Нокии все добротно собраны обычно
<Zogar> кроме последних, вроде
<UA1000> но тупые
<Sergey_IT> UA1000, были
<UA1000> тупой симбиан
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: да, бутчарт. Спасибо. И ещё прелоад поставить, знаю.
<Intrpt> UA1000: ай лав симбиан =) Вполне норм система. И не тупит от на моём проце.
<[Raiden]> прелоад только на повторную загрузку программ влияет, но ставить смысл есть.
<Sergey_IT> игрушки это
<UA1000> кто перескочет с андроида на фон севен поднимите руку
<[Raiden]> ещё про ureadahed и создание профиля можно гугльнуть
<UA1000> ааа не хотите обратно ?
<[Raiden]> это тем у кого ядра не с ппа
<dmay> UA1000: полгода. закапывайте ведроид.
<Intrpt> вот, сейчас займусь.
<dmay> и иос, кста, тоже, хотя она и адекватная
<[Raiden]> а баду никто не щупал?
<UA1000> открыть обещают так же
<dmay> кстати да, умельцы уже начали портировать metro ui под андроид. получается как всегда.
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HXivFzZNgg
<UA1000> а вин95 ещё не начали портировать ?
<Zogar> Телефон для зимы. ) Подогрев кармана
<[Raiden]> там арм. Будет проще портировать вин8 чем вин95
<[Raiden]> )
<UA1000> слайдор
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwaxivwnJsA стыдно же должно быть :/
<dmay> там банально зазоры между тайлами по вертикали меньше чем по горизонтали
<Intrpt> [Raiden]:  вычитал, что использовать readahead если больше 512 метров озу нет смысла =) у меня 3гб
<[Raiden]> readahead = ureadahead?
<Intrpt> ясно.. =) кривые глаза у меня.
<[Raiden]> да и размер рам непонятно причем. оно должно читат ьвсе вфайлы какие нужны и отдавать процессу уже из рам.
<Intrpt> а в прелинке есть смысл вообще?
<[Raiden]> как бы генерится профиль того что используется при загрузке и это сразу всё гурзится в память
<[Raiden]> Ну, на скорост ьзапуска влияет
<[Raiden]> по идее :) Я не юзаю.
<[Raiden]> прелоад стоит.
<Intrpt> ок.. значит попробую и прелоад, и прелинк.. просто странно, чтобы на 3гб и проце и5 грузилось около минуты
<[Raiden]> хчень каких-то капитальных изменений - тебе надо рейд0 или ссд. Или даже рейд0 на ссд :)
<[Raiden]> или создай ещё юзера, посмотри что у него в автозагруке и скорость загрузки.
<Sergey_IT> Intrpt, так ковыряй логи
<[Raiden]> если быстрее  - выключи всё что у тебя не так.
 * Intrpt ушёл в ребут писать лог бутчарта
<[Raiden]> у меня хп есть с 2007 года, там столько хлама.
<[Raiden]> вот оно хорошо грузится, минуты две
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YXoVK0LgB0 ощи, мейк ми ансин ит >.,
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], хп и без хлама не быстро грузится
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а выгружается еще хуже
<Intrpt> что-то ненормальное.. http://itmages.ru/image/view/315569/7f9ce3b0 какие ещё логи могут помочь?
<dmay> в общем, я пришел к выводу, что андроидофаги просто НИЧЕГО не знают про вп7. даже те лучшие из лучших, которые могут сами что-то запилить :\
<Intrpt> 75 секунд загрузка..
<baronos> а вообще выбор за человеком и навязывать не стоит, юзайте гш он лучше))))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, меняй ник на ГШфанат
<[Raiden]> да, как-то странно. И я не могу по картинке сказат ьчто мешает. Кстати, кто 6 консолей не юзает , може 3-4шт отключить. На 4 процесса гетти меньше. Выйгрыш правда маленький.
<[Raiden]> /etc/init/tty[3-6]].conf перенести или удалит ьи останется 2 консоли, гдм будет на 3
<gnome_shell_fan> а в хчате забиндить смену ника можно?
<[Raiden]> там надо знать 1 из языков наверное
<[Raiden]> котоыре он поддерэивает, perl напрмер
<gnome_shell_fan> ок, завтра почитаю перл)
<[Raiden]> я не помню там отдельных каких-то альясов или своей скриптинга
<gnome_shell_fan> а питон?
<Sergey_IT> gnome_shell_fan, так и будешь по настроению менять?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, погугли )
<[Raiden]> в у меня kvirc
<gnome_shell_fan> Sergey_IT нет, щас просто настроение хорошее, а хочу ставить там отошел ивсе в таком духе)
<Sergey_IT> gnome_shell_fan, не мучайся, не стоит оно того
<yacoov> )
<baronos> эх))
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/315582/b5f09e7a - 4.0.4 последний релиз. В репы убунты кто-то упорно девел ветку кривую собирает 4.1.х
<[Raiden]> немного откустомайзено )
<sig_wall> собирают девел потому что это традиция
<sig_wall> версию 4.0 пилили три года
<[Raiden]> в общем это 1 из программ которую я сам собираю. Т.к. репная версия не устраивает
<sig_wall> а я юзаю emerge
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: емерж собирает то , что находится в портеже, не тот случай. В убунте аналогом будет sudo apt-get source -b kvirc
<[Raiden]> )
<Ilshat> привет всем. поставил на ноут убунту. термодатчики показывают выс темп-ры.  ядра проц-а 57, видео 57, внутри 46
<dmay> не, для яичницы мало :\
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: могут врать.
<Ilshat> но все ж беспокоит. нагрузки никакоц
<[Raiden]> Я сталкивался
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: не, там версии можно выбирать, в портеже.
<[Raiden]> посмотри температуру в биосе
<[Raiden]> если там тоже высокая, тогда можно беспокоиться
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: Хм, гуд.
<Wektor> Здраствуйте
<[Raiden]> Я сталкивался с тем, что надо был описат ьконфиг с корекцией для сенсоров
<[Raiden]> сам правда не писал - гугл помог
<Wektor> Народ я конечно извиняюсь но может кто нить помочь?
<[Raiden]> извиняем
<Wektor> спасиб=)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> заходите ещё
<Wektor> блин=)
<baronos> хех)
<Wektor> ну сделайте милость=)
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Wektor> спасибо, так и сделаю
<Wektor> кто сталкивался с проблемой установки дров на radeon hd 3850?
<Wektor> статью в вики читал
<Wektor> делал обоими способами
<Sergey_IT> Wektor, а на форуме не смотрел?
<Wektor> один черт не встают
<[Raiden]> надо найти грамотног очела что ыб поправил. Старая стейка там.
<Wektor> <Sergey_IT> да, находил статьи именно про установку дров на карты hd но эффекто нет
<Sergey_IT> на форуме много что пишут про эту карту
<Intrpt> подскажите, что можно отключить? Скрин rcconf. Интернет только вайфай, ноут. http://itmages.ru/image/view/315593/47b88f23
<Wektor> <Sergey_IT> хм. может я конечно не тем форумам лазил. Может адресок скажите?
<Sergey_IT> Wektor, к примеру http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=153177.0
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32166
<Sergey_IT> Wektor, ввеху справа в поиск введи "hd 3850" и наслаждайся
<Intrpt> линк не тот дал выше.. =) http://itmages.ru/image/view/315596/f4d2ddfa вот тот
<Wektor> спс
<Ilshat> блин. биос какой то. нет температурных показателей
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: pcmcia... если таких устройств нет
<[Raiden]> криптдиск видимо тоже
<[Raiden]> неплохо бы кстати замутить статью на русском по отключению всего все не нужно + тюнинг на скорост ьвсякий.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вики могут все редактить...
<Sergey_IT> Ilshat, может где в биосе переход на расширенные  установки есть, бывает такое
<Intrpt>  [Raiden]: ок, спасибо.. =) я бы больше отключил и что-нибудь бы сломал
<Ilshat> Sergey_IT: да не. пару простых только настроек имеется. поищу в гугле способы обновления проши через убунту
<[Raiden]> sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run  - самый плохой совет и всех какой мог бы быть.
<[Raiden]> это я про линк выше на форум
<Sergey_IT> Ilshat, чего, 1 страница только?
<Ilshat> Sergey_IT: ну не один. но толком ничего толкового нету. boot, dates, hdd, save and exit, test system and others
<[Raiden]> Wektor: если дрова поставились без ругани, xorg.conf был изменен, если был. Попробуй в грубе добавить к опциям ядра nomodeset
<Ilshat> темп кстати упал на 10 гр
<Ilshat> упала
<[Raiden]> или просто ищи в гугле руководство посвежей
<[Raiden]> Wektor: или лучше удали всё что делал, и поставь дрова из репов
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<Wektor> <[Raiden]> слез с окна только вчера, понимаю что мало если не тыкнуть в это носом=)
<baronos> по какой причине слез с окон?)
<Wektor> <[Raiden]> можно поэтапно рассказать или проще меня убить?=)
<Sergey_IT> Wektor, не торопись драйвера ставить, изучи систему для начала
<Wektor> ну это не первая попытка
<[Raiden]> Wektor: а как ты ставил дрова?
<[Raiden]> Wektor: набери sudo jockey-gtk
<fuss> Никого не слушай, ставь через sudo sh ебтвоюнеработает.драйвер
<[Raiden]> fuss: это отключит открытый драйвер?
<fuss> да
<[Raiden]> в случае нвидии - нет 100% , надо руками ещё манипуляции делать.
<fuss> все мануалы в инете по установке - гавно, лучше\хуже не будет
<[Raiden]> в ати не силен, путаю может чего
<Sergey_IT> Wektor, а ось какая?
<[Raiden]> @voice fuss
<[Raiden]> мдал ьза отвагу
<fuss> )
<Wektor> ubuntu 11.10
<[Raiden]> Wektor: открой терминал и набери  sudo jockey-gtk , выбери там драйвер и назми активировать
<fuss> ставь через sudo sh, с 8.04 этот метод работал. а проблемы могут быть не в неправильной установке, а в том что твое видео гавно, ой, точнее ати
<[Raiden]> в 99% случаев это всё что надо
<Wektor> ну это я пробовал с самого начала
<Wektor> Извините, установка этого драйвера не удалась.  Пожалуйста, обратитесь к файлу журнала для получения дополнительных сведений: /var/log/jockey.log
<[Raiden]> fuss:  в 8.04 небыло кмс и части драйвера в ядре
<fuss> эм...
<[Raiden]> сча так тоже можно ,но как минимум надо ещё nomodeset к опция загрузки или блэклист открытого драйвера
<Sergey_IT> Wektor, я сегодня под нее подбирал драйвер для нвидии - не нашел (из тех, что каноникал предлагает). Получил только 4000 за 5 секунд, в 10.04 - 8000 име
<fuss> всегда был выбор дров для ати, то что сейчас в ядре и скачать каталист
<fuss> то что потом запихнули в ядро, ставилось с реп
<fuss> так ведь?
<[Raiden]> Wektor: ок, качайдрайвр с амд, делай как на форуме, потом sudo gedit /etc/default-grub , в строке со словом spash допиши nomodeset , созраняешь, пишешь sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> потом ребут
<[Raiden]> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<fuss> эм, я не с самого начала разговора. после установок дров у тебя не загружаеться?
<Wektor> блин, я конечно может и полный имбицил но как проверить стоят ли дрова?
<shenmue> эм
<baronos> надо достать ати карту и замутить себе квест
<shenmue> как бэ легко. вспомнить ставил ли ты их или нет
<[Raiden]> Wektor: Ну, например glxgears крутиться должны :)
<Wektor> сори, что крутиться?
<[Raiden]> Wektor: или это набери: если пишет директрендер йес и нету слов меса, значит закрытый драйвер стоит
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<fuss> ты мне ответь, у тебя иксы не запускаются или что?
<[Raiden]> Wektor: glxgears
<[Raiden]> и на вопрос fuss ответь )
<Wektor> я бы с удовольствием, но понятие об иксах смутное
<fuss> так
<fuss> у тебя есть рабочий стол в убунту?
<Wektor> угу
<fuss> у тебя при включении эффектов затемнения и другие плюшки есть?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Wektor> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3850 OpenGL version string: 3.3.11005 Compatibility Profile Context OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 OpenGL extensions:
<Wektor> неа
<[Raiden]> Wektor: вроде ок всё
<Wektor> тыкс, это хорошо
<fuss> хм, даже на моей хпрэссДВЕСТИ есть)) те дровишки что идут искаропки должны подойти для компиза
<Wektor> а как добавить все эти замечательные плюшки типа дрожащие окно и тд?
<[Raiden]> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps  можешь пусканут ькак ещё 1 тест
<Wektor> bash: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> Wektor: тогда не важно, не установлен опросто
<fuss> ненене
<fuss> даже в сд версии они есть
<[Raiden]> fuss: гном3 по умолч без них
<fuss> а
<Wektor> ставил dvd версию
<fuss> все, мой вопрос отпадает. гном3 же)
<Wektor> а добавить как? оО
<[Raiden]> с этим гэ3... Всё в общем не совсем так )
<[Raiden]> Wektor: эффекты с окнами - пакет compizconfig-settings-manager , команда ccsm - тут включается
<[Raiden]> Wektor: про скринсейвер выше лучше забуть, его устанвока может удалить другой котоырй сча.
<[Raiden]> ну или пока забудь
<Wektor> т.е. мне щас надо поставить этот пакет?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<Wektor> эм. я думаю вы уже должны предвидеть мой вопрос=)
<fuss> в терминале потом compiz --replace и все
<fuss> вроде ж так долдно быть)
<[Raiden]> fuss: я думаю тебе стоит поставить 11.10 , для ознакомления )
<[Raiden]> Wektor: если у тебя юнити, не юнити 2д , то всё что надо, поставит ьпакет и потом там включить эффект.
<fuss> я там даже с трудом смог перейти на рабочий стол) думаю я пока на стареньком посижу)
<[Raiden]> fuss: а я на кде убежал ) он более классический , несмотря на плазмойды. Чем то что есть на гтк3.
<fuss> я ж выше написал - xpress200) какое кде?))
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<Wektor> <[Raiden]> блин.... а можно подробней а том какой именно пакет и как ставить?
<fuss> но думаю если обновиться надо будет, то поставлю кеды. гном3, гтк3 не очень понравилось
<[Raiden]> Wektor: ест ьцентр приложений , можно доставит ьпрогармму synaptic - это графические установщики\искалки пакетов.
<[Raiden]> Wektor: можно с консоли sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fuss> я б через терминал ставил... а то у меня все эти гуи падают... или синаптик, самый лучший вариант
<[Raiden]> +1, синаптик самый хороший из гуи.
<Wektor> ну попробую через консоль
<[Raiden]> только где там в ccsm резинвоые окна я не помню уже. Может кто другой подскажет
<Wektor> ну ребут так ребут..... коли не вернусь то помните что хотя бы пытался=)
<[Raiden]> или сам разберешся
<fuss> эм
<fuss> там ребут не надо будет
<[Raiden]> Wektor: да не нужен
<Wektor> м?
<fuss> а чо компиз --реплейс не заработает?
<[Raiden]> Wektor: сразу запускай ccsm
<[Raiden]> fuss: е сли о нв юнити ,у нег оуже компиз
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли мои опечатки
<Wektor> Модуль Snapping Windows предоставляет возможность edgeresistance, которая уже предоставлена Вязкие окна
<[Raiden]> fuss: в 11.10 юнити на оснвое компиза
<fuss> а, спасибо за ответ. можно не писать вопросов на 10 страниц теперь)
<Wektor> и два варианта не включать вязкие окна и отключить snappingWindows
<[Raiden]> Wektor: сделай отмену. и полазь по настройщику. Там ест ьпрофили.
<fuss> там большая часть эффектов на пару часов поиграть
<[Raiden]> можеш ьсначала сделать копию текущего
<[Raiden]> а потом менят ьчто хочешь
<lukinfore> куда ж без машеогня)
<lukinfore> *мыше
<fuss> да, там прикольно) 15 минут меня хватило, но классно было зато)
<Intrpt> в симпл ццсм проще эти окна включить, чем в основном компиз-конфиге..
<[Raiden]> дрыгающиеся окна кстати очень люблю ) Кедоводы этот эффект переняли.
<fuss> а как я любил прилипания окон... особенно когда кксм на английском был)
<Wektor_> так.... видимо упали иксы....
<[Raiden]> fuss: LANG=C ccsm  - если английский надо.
<baronos> в юнити это норм)
<Sergey_IT> извращенцы.... все липкое, полужидкое
<fuss> компиз стоит использовать только ради эмеральда и нормальных теней)
<Wektor_> заеб......сь теперь нет ничего кроме затавки и верхней панели типа файл правка вид......
<Intrpt> Wektor_: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Intrpt> unity --reset
<Wektor_> и где это вводить теперь?
<Intrpt> попробуй как вариант.. и + посноси настройки в хоум папке все компиза
<Intrpt>  Wektor_: загрузись в юнити 2д
<Wektor_> как?
<Intrpt>  Wektor_: при логине лкм на иконце шестерни
<fuss> блин, как все сложно с вашим юнити) раньше или все работало или нечего не работало)
<Wektor_> нет иконки шестерни...
<baronos> файл открыть окно далее юср шаре аппликатион там терминал тыкай
<baronos> файловая система и далее до аппликатион
<Intrpt> Wektor_: попробуй так же удалить всё из папки .compiz1 в хоуме и в конфиге, что в хоуме, такую же папку
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а у может он ваще в юнити2д?
 * [Raiden] спряталя
<[Raiden]> ся
<Wektor_> [23:53] <Intrpt> Wektor_: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 [23:53] <Intrpt> unity --reset
<Wektor_> сделал
<Sergey_IT> неблагодарное это дело учить новичков в 11.10 - где вообще ничего не понятно
<Wektor_> написано что все ок
<Wektor_> нуууу
<Intrpt> Wektor_: рестарт
<Intrpt> Wektor_: ты точно не в юнити 2д грузишься? =) в обычной юнити? конфиги посносил из папок в хоуме?7
<Wektor_> тыкс.. чет я вообще никаких конфигов в хоуме не вижу
<[Raiden]> да он не менял ещё ничего, вроде
<Intrpt> (10:57:32 PM) Intrpt: Wektor_: попробуй так же удалить всё из папки .compiz1 в хоуме и в конфиге, что в хоуме, такую же папку
<fuss> ctrl+H нажми
<Intrpt> если это расшифруешь, то сноси конфиги =))
<[Raiden]> в дельфине кстати мне хоткей не нравится. Вроде понятный alt+. , но привычка к ctrl+h осталась
<Wektor_> конфиги стер
<[Raiden]> меняется правда...
<Wektor_> о
<Wektor_> заработало...
<Wektor_> .....
<Wektor_> блин со стороны это и правда пляска с бубном
<Intrpt> Wektor_: что заработало? быстро как-то.. =)
<Intrpt> Wektor_: это ты только предварительные ласки узнал =))
<Wektor_> ну конфиги стер
<Wektor_> в консольке писал
<Wektor_> гы. а что тогда попытки поставить freebsd без навыков?
<Wektor_> =)
<fuss> гугл-мануал-распечатать-поставить
<fuss> как-то да и заработает)
<Sergey_IT> Wektor_, влет ставится... а вот пользоваться - это да
<[Raiden]> сча можно поставит ьвиртуалку и ставит ьфрибсд хоть 100 раз
<[Raiden]> да чтож такое, ь после пробела получается
<Wektor_> блин....... АААААА!!!! я опять все уронил!
<Sergey_IT> Wektor_, с 11.10 хуже
<fuss> если ты все уронил, то в чат не написал бы))
<Wektor_> я с ноута
<[Raiden]> может нестабильно юнити новое на радеонах?
<Sergey_IT> Wektor_, да поставь 10.04 и не мучайся
<[Raiden]> или kubuntu
<Wektor_> хм.... действительно имеет смысл?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], 2d нормально на радеоне 9200
<[Raiden]> Wektor_: тебе решать
<Wektor_> так 10.04 или  кеды?
<Wektor_> кто что скажет?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: 2д , не юнити, это другая программа, не использующая компиз и даже не использующая гтк
<[Raiden]> естессно с ней всё нормально
<fuss> 10.04
<Wektor_> оки. ставлю на закачку
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так 3д не особо и нужен
<stolzus> 10.04
<vdrandom> метасити отвратительно тормозной на фоне опенбокса =/
<vdrandom> это я про двадэ
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: нужен или нет, мне как-то лень обсуждать. Речь шла про юнити
<stolzus> это я как пользователь 11.10 говорю
<fuss> юнити не надо /дискас
<stolzus> ога. только консоль, только харкор
<[Raiden]> с 9200 3д уж точно никчему
<[Raiden]> а у себя например, я не вижу смысла не использоват ь3д
<[Raiden]> )
<fuss> зачем консоль? компиз+эмеральд и окей
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden] у меня уже ЖФ6200 )
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> опенбокс уж тогда :)
<fuss> опенбокс не очень
<vdrandom> это почему? :)
<Wektor_> что значит LTS?
<vdrandom> Long Term Support
<vdrandom> значит, что апдейты 3 года выходят после релиза, а не полтора
<fuss> а почему ОБ окей?
<vdrandom> быстрый, гибкий и нетребовательный к ресурсам
<Intrpt> 5 лет LTS начиная с 12.04
<vdrandom> Intrpt, что, и десктопы пять лет поддерживать начнут?
<Intrpt> угу
<vdrandom> на кой, интересно
<fuss> ОБ может и не требователен, но учитывая кол-во ПО которое будет ставиться на него это не актуально
<vdrandom> быстроту и гибкость никто не отменял :)
<fuss> в каком месте он гибкий?
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: для продакшена. некотоыре юзают убунту как запускалку офиса или как терминал
<[Raiden]> на десктопе дома 5 лет её држать конечн омало смысла
<[Raiden]> хотя и можно
<vdrandom> fuss, в конфиге :)
<Wektor_> для установки обязательна запись образа на болванку или можно это сделать как то с флешки?
<fuss> 3 конфига
<fuss> где там гибкость?
<vdrandom> fuss, во-первых, 3 - это минимум, можно сколько угодно написать. хоть для каждого класса окон - свой :)
<vdrandom> во-вторых, почитай маны и конфиг
<vdrandom> он может работать как угодно, в соответствии с настройками. Даже исходники править и пересобирать не нужно, как в метасити :)
<fuss> эм, я не могу понять в чем там гибкость?
<fuss> ну скрипты в менюшке, ну окошки позапускать на разных рабочих столах
<fuss> где гибкость в настройке?
<stolzus> холивар чтоль?
<stolzus> fuss: опиши своё понятие гибкости в настройке, приведи примеры :)
<vdrandom> fuss, а что ты понимаешь под гибкостью, кроме возможности настроить все элементы оконного менеджера так, как тебе нужно?
<fuss> ну вы вот ставили ОП, без нечего?
<fuss> *ОБ
<fuss> без фена, тинтов разных, пакманов и прочего?
<fuss> 3 конфига и меню
<fuss> вот и весь ОБ
<User171[web]> Подскажить пожалуйста как это называется когда допустим php код выводящий всех пользователя сайта засовываешь в $USERLIST$ и ставишь в нужном месте в хтмл документе
<vdrandom> ну какбе, оконный менеджер нужен для управления окнами.
<vdrandom> я опенбокс в xfce на десктопе использовал, а сейчас в unity на ноуте
<[Raiden]> в юнити 2д можно сменить вм?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], да, легко
<vdrandom> там метасити по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> хотя меня всетаки смущает док слева. Любитлям старины я бы советовал г3 фоллбэк.
<[Raiden]> и глобал меню не люблю
<stolzus> User171[web]: на твой вопрос сложно ответить, я полагаю. он не очень понятен :)
<vdrandom> правда, даже 2d-юнити нормально выглядит только с композитным менеджером
<[Raiden]> там тоже метасити, точнее муттер с отключенным композитом
<vdrandom> приходится xcompmgr гонять
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: )
<[Raiden]> интересная мысль
<User171[web]> stolzus ucoz сайты знаешь такие?
<Wektor_> Народ спасиб за помощь. Пойду дожидаться закачки 10.04.....
<Wektor_> Вернусь еще
<vdrandom> [Raiden], я подозреваю, metacity эмулирует композитность. ну или нативную использует, во что мне верится слабо
<vdrandom> без xcompmgr док слева тупит, и нотификейшны уныло выглядят
<[Raiden]> Ты первый кто так юзает.
<[Raiden]> юнити 2д
<[Raiden]> ставлю 5! :)
<yacoov> как?
<fuss> возврашаяс к ОБ. зачем его использовать на крысе или с юнити? я понимаю если там слабый комп. но с вашими то гегабайтами
<yacoov> гига
<baronos> гега мажоиней)
<baronos> р*
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> пальцы вейром?
<[Raiden]> yacoov: юнити2д+опенбокс+ xcompmgr
<fuss> нет, там именно ГЕГАБАЫТЕРЫ!!1
<stolzus> yacoov: у меня Xubuntu 11.10. ты спрашивал три дня назад, но ушёл
<yacoov> ясно
<vdrandom> fuss, потому что поведение и внешний вид опенбокса я могу настроить так, чтобы мне было удобно. xfwm4 и metacity просто не дают такой гибкости.
<vdrandom> fuss, а метасити на ноуте и тормозит ещё порядочно.
<stolzus> User171[web]: ucos знаю, да
<fuss> внешний вид, внешний вид ОБ это серенький стол и меню со скриптами ага
<stolzus> User171[web]: вернее как. слышал, но там же гиблое дело, вроде как
<vdrandom> оу
<vdrandom> садись, два
<yacoov> )
<fuss> чего так?
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить рубит в секурности веб-серваков?
<vdrandom> fuss, а того. опенбокс нужен для управления окнами - декорации и менюшки+поведение и глобальные хоткеи
<vdrandom> как и metacity и xfwm4
<[Raiden]> опенбокс очень хороший и легкий вм
<fuss> и?
<[Raiden]> метасити сакс
<dmay> для управления окнами нужно три кнопочки у окна, пин вправо-влево и хоткеи для свернуть/развернуть
<fuss> вот)
<dmay> а не какие то там опенбоксы
<vdrandom> и. Хочешь панельку - включай панельку, хочешь фоновый рисунок на десктоп - включай вьювер
<vdrandom> dmay, нужна винда!
<stolzus> дмэй, ты хорошо троллишь, но сейчас это было не в тему
<[Raiden]> я ещё предпочитаю выбор на каком столе запустится.
<vdrandom> дмай, у тебя перманентный войс на этом канале что ли? :))
<dmay> vdrandom: винда не нужна. нужна ехать
<novuyUbuntoid> привет всем. ни как не могу разобраться с гибрадной графикой нвидиа/интел. Поставил шмеля, тот после загруза с винды слетел, поставил иронхайд, тот чет норм не заработал. Стал переустанавливать вылетает ошибка /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia: Нет такого
<dmay> vdrandom: типа того :3
<[Raiden]> и ещё у меня плейер видел стартует прикрепленный сразу
<fuss> ну так в чем удобство ОБ?) меню и управление окнами, которые есть и в компизе
<[Raiden]> видео
<dmay> stolzus: это было в тему. это был прозрачный намек что данный спор бессмысленен и ненужен
<stolzus> ну если только
<novuyUbuntoid> так че делать с ошибкой /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia: Нет такого файла или каталога в шмеле?
<stolzus> споры вообще не нужны. нужны здоровые аргументированые дискуссии :)
<stolzus> novuyUbuntoid: у тебя кракозябрами предыдущее вывелось. не пиши длинные сообщения
<novuyUbuntoid> ок
<Sergey_IT> дискуссии невозможны - интересы разные
<[Raiden]> Хм,  аргументированые дискуссии... Все ставтье кде, оно торт
<novuyUbuntoid> говорю поставил шмеля, он слетел после загрузки с винды
<dmay> полет шмеля
<dmay> великое произведение, между прочим
<stolzus> :)
<novuyUbuntoid> потом поставил иронхайд, он отказался работать без джлхгеарс
<Sergey_IT> жжжжжж
<novuyUbuntoid> стал переустанавливать вылетает /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia: Нет такого файла или каталога
<novuyUbuntoid> что в шмеле, что в иронхайде
<vdrandom> fuss, так вот простор для настройки поведения окон и внешнего вида их декораций в openbox гораздо шире, чем в этих ваших метасити :)
<vdrandom> и окна не тормозят при перемещении и ресайзе ._.
<fuss> я хоть раз сказал о метасити?
<novuyUbuntoid> точнее устанавливается, потом эта ошибка при запуске оптируна вылетает
<dmay> ня... а в нашей деревне то завтра инсталл фест...
<vdrandom> fuss, ну я сказал, например, про Unity 2D, а там метасити используется. в Unity компиз, он тоже тормозит
<novuyUbuntoid> дмай, казань?
<yacoov> сходи
<dmay> срочно хотетъ ноут с древним ати, атеросовским вифи и 64х АМД :3
<novuyUbuntoid> +dmay казань?
<yacoov> дмай где?
<dmay> novuyUbuntoid: да. помогать ставить/настраивать/пиво пить не буду.
<vdrandom> novuyUbuntoid, выкинь этот оптимус. даже после настройки он изрядно тормозит. ну или ставь винду в дуалбут и не парься.
<fuss> если в унити тормозит и 2д и 3д, наверное проблема не в менеджере окон, не?)
<vdrandom> fuss, так опенбокс не тормозит :3
<novuyUbuntoid> <+dmay> fosslabs ?
<fuss> так
<fuss> разве в унити или что там сейчас гном3 не клуттер или как его?)
<novuyUbuntoid> vdrandom я бы забил, но он жрет батарею
<Sergey_IT> такое впечатление, что окна переключать надо по 100 за секунду...
<dmay> novuyUbuntoid: а у нас ещё кто-то этим занимается?
<novuyUbuntoid> +dmay откуда я знаю, а вдруг) вы организатор или такой же участник?
<fuss> mutter блин) а не клиттер) ну так вот...
<dmay> novuyUbuntoid: я мимо проходил XD
<Sergey_IT> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<vdrandom> fuss, в unity - compiz, в unity2d - metacity
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ну вот, взял и всё спалил :\
<novuyUbuntoid> +dmay ))) а точнее?
<vdrandom> novuyUbuntoid, так выруби nvidia в биосе и экономь батарею :)
<dmay> novuyUbuntoid: а точнее километрах в 10 мимо
<dmay> как минимум
<novuyUbuntoid> vdrandom винда паралельно, мне ее надо как миним только из под линукса выпилить
<dmay> а, нет, яндекс говорит около 8 :/
<[Raiden]> есть же вроде рабочая переключалка карт
<dmay> > "Что умеет Сновещательный Оцелот?" (презентация нового релиза Ubuntu, основные нововведения)
<novuyUbuntoid> которая, свитчхеро? шмель? иронхайд? я все их перепробовал
<dmay> Сновещательный???!?!?!
<fuss> ну да, мутер форк метасити. разве не оно по умолчанию? а то как-то метасити на гтк2...
<Sergey_IT> dmay, потом расскажешь, что он умеет
<novuyUbuntoid> на форуме молчек по поводу /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia: Нет такого файла или каталога
<dmay> Sergey_IT: кто? о_о
<vdrandom> fuss, к gtk оно вообще отношение слабое имеет. Алсо, в убунте половина софта на gtk3, половина на gtk2
<vdrandom> если не весь на gtk2
<vdrandom> но вроде gnome-terminal и nautilus должны быть на gtk3
<Sergey_IT> dmay, ты, сходишь и нам расскажешь... не?
<Nor8> Все уже осознали масштабы мероприятия? https://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/6931150
<[Raiden]> если бы и был такой файл  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia , он бы просто лежал мертвым грузом
<[Raiden]> а вы про переключалку.
<[Raiden]> туплю
<dmay> Sergey_IT: у тебя есть ноут с древней АТИ-карточкой, атеросом, 64АМД и нонеймовым сломаный тракпадом? :3
<Zogar> Nor8: Эпохальное событие. И я рад, что это Dell, самые путевые ноуты из Wintel, кто бы что ни говорил
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, для Китая это нормально, народу там - тьма
<[Raiden]> http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2011/10/ubuntuchina-4ea9b30-intro-thumb-640xauto-27114.jpg
<novuyUbuntoid> да, переключалка просит его
<papin-aziat> грепните пожалуйста laptop-mode.conf на BATT_HD_POWERMGMT
<Sergey_IT> dmay, нет
<fuss> оно ж написано на гтк2) сейчас используеться метасити3, если уж так хочеться называть мутер. посему не думаю что проблема именно в старом добром метасити)
<Nor8> Zogar: Да, делл неплохое железо делает.
<ArcanumCity> всем привет
<dmay> Nor8: а) эти 220 магазинов это на две улицы одного города и б)что-то мне подсказывает что продаваться там техника с бубунтой бедут в одном уголке
<papin-aziat> кто не менял его значение .. плииз
<[Raiden]> Каноникал в китае неожиданно появилось. Прям как пришествие из космоса ) Китай захвачен, виндовс в опасносте.
<vdrandom> fuss, запусти и убедись сам, чо. В ubuntu 2d metacity :)
<Zogar> Nor8: Я думаю, что Делл и Каноникал в перспективе могут даже слиться в одну компанию
<fuss> у меня гнома2. но при чем тут 2д я не могу понять. ГТК3 какбэ
<ArcanumCity> подскажите пожалуйста, в общем собрал пропатченый пакет deluge ... получил файл.deb  ... открываю его в GDebi а он пишет Ошибка: Конфликтует с установленным пакетом "deluge": deluge ( )
<Nor8> Zogar: Все возможно, теоретически.
<yacoov> там тарам!
<[Raiden]> Марк говорит к 2015 году будет 200млн юзеров. Если скажем прогноз хотя бы в половину оправдается и 10% от этого купят что-нить через центр приложений или там ,место на убунту ван... даже если считать по 1$ с чла получится 10млн$
<Zogar> Nor8: Даже практически. Рынок - непаханое поле. Потенциал для этого системного решения просто огромен.
<Zogar> Будь у меня лишний лям долларов - я бы влил как инвестор
<Nor8> Zogar: Деллу ничто не мешает сидеть на двух стульях в плане программного обеспечения, да и каноникал инчего не потеряет, если слияние не произойдет.
<yacoov> АрканумСити удали старую делугу
<ArcanumCity> проблема в том что я её не устанавливал..и поставил убунту с нуля
<Nor8> Zogar: В любом случае, ты первый, от кого я слышу о перспективах совместного проекта, хотя и  не интересовался специально. :-D
<dmay> Zogar: эм. молодой человек, мне кажется что в вашей машине времени что-то не так. сегодня 2011, а не 1980
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity:  на всякий случай попробуй sudo apt-get purge deluge*
<[Raiden]> каноникал наверное вложилась в это партнерство , даже наверное не оно , а Марк. И если не купят ваще ничего, думаю будет какой-то убыток )
<Zogar> Nor8: Я думаю, что Каноникал нуждается в хардварной платформе, если бы это не была Делл, то это была бы Асус, к примеру
<[Raiden]> но я сомневаюсь что не купят ничего. Если бы я покупал ноут, то не отказался бы купит ьс убунтой без винды. Ещё и с гарантией что всё железо работае тв убунте
<dmay> Zogar: ну ты, вот, определенно нуждаешься в маке )
<Sergey_IT> вот поэтому они в сторону нетбуков и повернули дизайн
<[Raiden]> +100 , я тоже считаю каноникал надо свои девайсы замутить.
<Zogar> [Raiden]: Конечно. Поэтому это и непаханое поле.
<dmay> Sergey_IT: потому что осилить адекватные ноуты или нормальные планшеты не смогли?
<[Raiden]> нетбуки\планшеты , заказ в китае с лого убунты и каноникал , устанвока убунты + небольшой навар.
<Sergey_IT> dmay, осилят
<Zogar> dmay: Если будет опенсорсное решение по качеству не уступающее мак-платформе, я выберу опенсорс
<Zogar> уже из идейных соображений
<fuss> и цены)
<dmay> Zogar: непаханое поле которое рынок это одно, а непаханое поле (почти) никому не нужной работы это... кхм... ну... эм
<yacoov> с этими нотбуками наверное оем версия убунты
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что меня опенсорсность привела в линукс в последнюю очередь. Чего-то другое понарвилось
<ArcanumCity> Intrpt: сделал пурдж ..он 1 какой-то пакет убил.. Gdebi начал установку.... а потом посреди установки опять ему конфликт Ошибка: Конфликтует с установленным пакетом "deluge": deluge ( ) ... как буд-то он сас с собой конфликтует
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], думаю открытость и гибкость...
<Zogar> dmay: Простой пример… слышал о Zappos ? Компания, торгующая обувью через интернет на миллиард $. У них получилось по одной простой причине - Рынок был непаханым полем. В современном мире как никогда важно прийти на рынок первыми
<[Raiden]> dmay: я не думаю что не нужно. Планшеты и нетбуке улетают, рынок есть + можно не производить самим, только заказывать
<stolzus> мнев линуксе чудаки понравились. которые ещё верят в идеалы. немного наивные романтики, которые очень переживают, что мир не такой, каким бы правильным он должен был быть :)
<[Raiden]> может Марку и не нужно, но продавалось бы
<Nor8> Zogar: Обувь нужна всем)))
<yacoov> как и убунту
<dmay> [Raiden]: я именно про нетбуки. ипад убил рынок нетбуков. это факт. всё. тупиковая ветвь эволюции.
<yacoov> )
<ArcanumCity> запос мне прислали в коробке с моим размером обувь,внутри была  на пол американского размера меньше
<Zogar> Nor8: Обувь через интернет? Всем ли? Но рынок был пустым, в этом вся соль
<dmay> Zogar: а заппос то ту при чем? они бабло зарабатывали, там нормальны такие явления )
<dmay> и там история далеко не в рынке, а в том _как_ они на него пришли, и с чем. так что не аналогия ни разу.
<[Raiden]> dmay: ерунда. продаются и хорошо продаются. Знаю знакомых котоыре купили ,вижу в транспорте. А с ипадом знаю только 2 чел и то они купили его на посмотреть, а пользуюся ноутами.
<Nor8> Zogar: Обувь через интернет подразумевает отсутствие посредников, особенно при закупке больших партий, а доставить тебе куда-угодно могут сейчас.
<dmay> [Raiden]: эта страна далеко не показатель :)
<Zogar> При том что они предложили системное решение по простой покупке продукта. Канноникал + Делл - это очевидное системное решение. Человек пойдет и купет линукс с человеческим лицом, в котором всё будет работать так же просто как и в маке
<[Raiden]> dmay: есть масса других стран, где предпочтут купит ь3 нетбука вместо 1 ипада
<dmay> Zogar: алсо, ос-сообщество попросту не способно самостоятельно создать адекватный консьюмерский продукт. миф это.
<dmay> [Raiden]: мне очень грустно, что мою страну приходится сравнивать с этими странами (
<dmay> *про продукты
<ArcanumCity> ребята... исходники собираются  sudo python setup.py install  - так должно быть по мвнуалу, но я почитал советы и попробовал его собрать checkinstall-ом ...он собрал пакет удачно, но менеджер пакетом ошибку выдает что он конфликтует с уже установленым пакетом этой прогрÐ
<Zogar> dmay: А не надо идти на поводу у потребителей, это же не делает аппле. Вот и каноникал с деллом пытаются скопировать решение
<[Raiden]> dmay: даже больше того , не только ипады, н ои планшеты вообще , покупают далеко не все.
<dmay> а чем заканчивается вливание кем-то денег в ос-продукт все прекрасно знают на примере андроида
<Sergey_IT> да айпады скоро умрут - вместо них появятся айзпады - встроенные в очки
<fuss> В глаза тогда уже сразу)
<[Raiden]> с батарейкой в ...
<Sergey_IT> это следующий шаг
<fuss> батарейка будет спереди, вместо... ну вы понели да?)
<dmay> Zogar: "не идти на поводу у потребителей" и "продавать априори сырой продукт" это две большие разницы
<yacoov> )
<dmay> хотя мы куда-то в сторону ушли
<dmay> ну да, про непаханый рынок ноутов с предустановленной ОСью
<Zogar> dmay: андроид наступил на виндовс-грабли - быть для всех няшкой и влезть на все железки. И похерить тем самым унификацию по железу. Вместо того чтобы сосредоточиться на развитии, андроид теперь латает сам себя, чтобы нормально работать на очередном 4.3" экраÐ
<dmay> ещё аргументы такого рода есть? )
<fuss> чи обновить до 11.04, скучно то как...
<dmay> Zogar: ну начнем с того, что пиджин в качестве ирц-клиента - мамно.....
<Sergey_IT> обнови до 12.04
<[Raiden]> людей много, ноуты продаются. + я думаю нашлось бы не мало тех, кто бы предпочел лого каноникал на крышке вместо другого.
<[Raiden]> если сделать - будут покупать - 100%
<dmay> Zogar: а по этому тебе придётя отправить сообщение ещё раз, но в двух частях
<fuss> ради новых иконок?)
<stolzus> да. ради новых иконок
<dmay> [Raiden]: вопрос только насколько это окупится
<Zogar> dmay: андроид наступил на виндовс-грабли - быть для всех няшкой и влезть на все железки. И похерить тем самым унификацию по железу. Вместо того чтобы сосредоточиться на развитии,
<Zogar> андроид теперь латает сам себя, чтобы нормально работать на очередном 4.3" экране и прочих свистелках-перделках
<yacoov> вместо яблока и окна
<stolzus> линукс на десктопе в данный момент может вылезти только на бренде убунты
<stolzus> если правильно раскрутят
<dmay> Zogar: s/андроид/google/
<fuss> бренд убунты? не, не слышал
<dmay> так вот и получится то, что я пытался сказать
<[Raiden]> посмотрим чем кончится акция в китае.
<yacoov> андроид 4 ниче так
<[Raiden]> скоро ещё новый год и т.д. - это время покупок обычно
<[Raiden]> я думаю сметут там все эти 220 магазинов ноутов :)
<dmay> yacoov: ага. ващеничо. начинает тормозить ещё на локскрине XD
<yacoov> я бы от планшета не отказался
<dmay> [Raiden]: вопрос - кто сметет, и сколько случайно затесавшихся обычных людей придет делать манибек
<[Raiden]> просто потому, что этих ноутов меньше чем китайцев :)
<yacoov> лол
<stolzus> вот, кому не лень почитать статью, вместо ночного трёпа
<stolzus> почитайте
<stolzus> http://www.insidepro.com/kk/347r.shtml
<Zogar> А потом гугл допустил еще одну ошибку - после распространения андроидомании он выпускает свой андроид-нексуз, конкурирующий сам с собой в лице самсунга и прочих
<stolzus> очень грамотно, на мой взгляд
<dmay> stolzus: стандартный набор же
<ArcanumCity> Как удалить приложение,которое устанавливается вот так python setup.py build
<ArcanumCity>  sudo python setup.py install ?
<dmay> даже мелкомягкие евангелисты как то разнообразнее :/
<stolzus> быстро ты прочитал
<dmay> я её видел уже
<stolzus> молодец :)
<stolzus> разнообразие это в придумках Канта. здравый ницшеанский разговор всегда боян
<dmay> но что-то мне подсказывает, что на более адекватном ресурсе..
<stolzus> это ссылка с вики :)
<dmay> о_о
<ArcanumCity> господа хорошие,подскажите пожалуйста Как удалить приложение,которое устанавливается вот так python setup.py build $$ sudo python setup.py install ?
<stolzus> да фик его знает как, что в гугле ничего нет чтоль? :)
<[Raiden]> смотря куда поставилось  если в /usr   - поставь деб пакет из репов и удали , если в /usr/local - то руками только удалять.
<ArcanumCity> в гугле предлогают всесто этого создать пакет deb и из него установить,потом можно синаптиком удалять
<ArcanumCity> вместо*
<[Raiden]> верно
<[Raiden]> можеш ьудалят ьруками, если знаеш ьчто куда скопировалось
<[Raiden]> sudo python setup.py install на консоль не пишет что куда?
<dmay> ArcanumCity: а)прочитать README б)прочиать README внимательно в)написать гневное письмо кривому девелоперу который не предусмотрел ни анинсталла ни собрал пакет
<stolzus> я обычно искал аналог пакета в синаптике. смотрел куда он ставит и вычищал руками
<ArcanumCity> checkinstall создает пакет(делал впервые в жизни) вроде бы успешно,но потом Gdebi не хочет этот *.deb устанавливать)
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: я тебе уже ответил  и в моем ответе несколько спобов. Мозг включи уже.
<[Raiden]> посмотри где лежат файлы делюги
<[Raiden]> а потом читай это
<ArcanumCity> пишет что конфликт с таким же пакетом..но как и откуда..ведь я его не устанавливал ..мистика
<[Raiden]> [01:21:26] [[Raiden]]смотря куда поставилось  если в /usr   - поставь деб пакет из репов и удали , если в /usr/local - то руками только удалять.
<ArcanumCity> делюга откуда взялся,я его не устанавливал
<[Raiden]> ну тык иди и удали
<Intrpt> ArcanumCity: для твоих целей уже бы давно установил кторрент и всё =))
<[Raiden]> мистики нет, чекинсталл по умолчанию сразу ставит
<ArcanumCity> Оооо а я думал устанавливать нужно
<ArcanumCity> :) спасибо
<ArcanumCity> я думал он только deb создает
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/iTablet/131458/
<[Raiden]> пока вы думаете нужны каноникал девайсы или нет, китайцы их просто клепают.
<[Raiden]> )
<ArcanumCity> вот бы мозги позаимствовать у какого-то китайского инженера)
<dmay> не надо
<dmay> а я опять про ведроид
<dmay> "аналог" siri http://droider.ru/post/golosovoy-assistent-speaktoit-assistant-pochti-siri-dlya-android-20-10-2011/
<dmay> мне вот интересно, кто-нить когда-нить расскажит ведроидодевелоперам что есть такая замечательная штука - дизайн?!
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: скорее всего они разобрали планшеты конкуренотов и сделали примерно так же
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: только не конкурентов, а заказчиков )
<dmay> ХТЦ, по вашему, откуда взялся?
<[Raiden]> а.. ну и это тоже.
<Onkeltem> dmay: дизайн денег стоит
<Nor8> ArcanumCity: Сегодня читал про китайских инженеров, говорят, что мозгов там немного, но копировать умеют хорошо.
<Onkeltem> dmay: и уж точно не девелоперы должны им заморачиваться
<ArcanumCity> [Raiden] ну я даже такими знаниями не обладаю... мне дай планшет я как обезьяна с ним буду... что бы аналог сделать,нужно понимать как работает
<[Raiden]> Я тут читал про наушники,  они фишку придумали, миниджек своей формы и заказали в китае
<dmay> Onkeltem: вот я про и говорю. а мне тут доказывают, что ос-сообщество может родить свою макось
<Onkeltem> dmay: ыыы )
<dmay> Onkeltem: э? чоета? как это не должны?
<[Raiden]> и в общем увидели в китае такие наушники потом
<dmay> эт когда ты сервис который сам в себя раотает, тогда ещё мб можно сказать что не должны
<Onkeltem> dmay: ну, я уже когда написал, подумал что под девелоперами можно иметь ввиду и дизайнеров интерфейсов.
<Onkeltem> dmay: в общем, должны быть они отдельные - не программеры. Это чудо, если программер еще и классный эргономист
<dmay> а если рисуешь тулзу для других людей, то отсутстве дизайна можно объяснить только неновестью ко всему человечесту\ву
<Onkeltem> dmay: я слышал в Эппл дизайнеры вообще отдельной кастой были - их никмоу трогать было нельзя кроме Жопса
<Onkeltem> dmay: ага, или просто непониманием юзабилити
<dmay> Onkeltem: для small apps это нормально. там дев может быть ещё и qa, и пмом и даже уборщицей
<ArcanumCity> Посоветуйте пжлста литературу, что бы влится в линукс или программирование в общем, кто откуда черпал знания
<Zogar> Я читал один пример как Стиви дизайнеров воспитывал
<Onkeltem> dmay: и даже там он умудрится поставить элементы ифейса нелогично.
<dmay> ну в таком случае да - гнать тряпками в сервер-сайд
<Zogar> Они ему доказали что упаковали айпод меньше и плотнее некуда. А тот взял его и утопил в аквариуме. Пузырьки булькнули, он им - видали? Упаковывайте плотнее
<Sergey_IT>  ArcanumCity, знания черпаются когда конкретная задача есть
<Onkeltem> dmay:  или писать злобные отзывы на store )))
<dmay> Zogar: а ещё он ходил по воде и какал бабочками. запилили уже со своими легендами о жобсе >.<
<Zogar> dmay: Ок :D
<dmay> Onkeltem: так ты будешь только увеличивать количество зла во Вселенной
<Onkeltem> dmay: чем текущий момент хорош - есть с чего брать положительные примеры. Я про iphone/ipad те же )
<dmay> для меня год уже как вп7 положительный пример дизайна )
<Onkeltem> там качество прилад лучше внеше по крайней мере, чем для андрееда
<Onkeltem> dmay: да лан, серьезно? )
<dmay> про правилам русского языка, слова "андроид", "качество" и "интерфейс" в одном предложении не употребляются
<Onkeltem> )))
<dmay> серъёзнее некуда
<Onkeltem> dmay: "скорость" забыл
<ghabit> Как заменить емпати на пиджин? Интеграции со статусом сверху-справа как я понял тогда не будет?
<dmay> все эти типа-3д, красочки, иконочки тупо не воспринимается уже
<Onkeltem> ghabit: будет вроде
<Sergey_IT> dmay, в русском еще и не такие слова совмещаются )
<dmay> Onkeltem: не. работает то он быстро. просто тормозит.
<ghabit> Onkeltem, удалил емпати, поставил пиджин. Нажимаю в сети там в трее сверху - выкидывает ошибки.
<Onkeltem> dmay: да иконки - развод чистой воды, давно понятно. Ибо когда их больше трех - в них начинаешь путаться
<stolzus> ghabit: раньше был плагин для интеграции. посмотри в синаптике
<Onkeltem> ghabit: странно. Может какой-то старый конфиг мешает? У меня вот работает вроде бы.
<Sergey_IT> ghabit, да нормально пиджин встает
<dmay> Onkeltem: неужели? неужели в этом царсвте тьмы, порока и ереси есть кто-то кроме меня, кто понимает СМЫСЛ metro?J_J
<stolzus> что за metro?
<Onkeltem> я не видел метро, но полагаю это ифейс вп7?
<dmay> metro ui, ага
<Onkeltem> dmay: но iphone это ж ведь не только иконки )
<Onkeltem> в метро я так полагаю - это квадраты, не иконки, нет
<ghabit> Onkeltem, Sergey_IT, я тоже ведь не обманываю. Удалил емпати, установил пиджин.
<dmay> Onkeltem: всё остальное в вп7 уже скопировали XD
<[Raiden]> вп7 и в8
<dmay> тайлы, это несколько сложнее чем иконки
<stolzus> ага. кролики это не только ценный мех
<Onkeltem> любопытно бы глянуть, но для этого покупать богомерзкий M$ - увольте
<dmay> + накладывается общий дизайн системы, когда информация важнее оформления
<Sergey_IT> ghabit, и я серьезно, таких тем обсуждения не помню
<dmay> купи хтц хд7, потом на него можно будет ведроид накатить XD
<dmay> если захочется, канешн
<Onkeltem> ghabit: может сессию просто рестартануть надо?
<ghabit> Onkeltem, был рестарт.
<Sergey_IT> можно еще друго юзера создать и  в нем посмотреть
<Onkeltem> dmay: я с ведроидом закончил. Лежит сейчас у меня на столе инвалид один. Вот проект закончу один и iPhone 4s себе возьму. Жаба конечно душит, и не православно это как-то, но я хочу уже побыть гламурным кисом
<dmay> один ифон4с это две омнии в и ещё на обмыть
<Onkeltem> потому глядишь на какой-нить android 4.0 вернусь
<Onkeltem> dmay: да да, вот на столе лежит как раз половина iphone )))
<Onkeltem> dmay: и работает тоже на половину
<Onkeltem> что симптоматично, это я уже сейчас понимаю, а раньше не было столь очеивдно ))
<dmay> for the empire! http://i.imgur.com/hKLTB.jpg
<Onkeltem> Motorola Defy
<dmay> ехехех, моторолки были няшками, у них даже первые ведроиды были няшками... хз чего сдулись (
<Onkeltem> у меня правда экран несколько разбит, думаю от этого тоже подключивает
<Onkeltem> но, я так и не нашел классных музыкальных программ для андроида - чтобы играть.
<Onkeltem> а на iphone у корешей видел всякое, прям слюни текли
<novuyUbuntoid> ЕЕЕ Я СДЕЛАЛ ЭТО! гибридказаработала!
<Onkeltem> hybrid car?
<novuyUbuntoid> нвидиа оптимус
<novuyUbuntoid> 10 часов+ курения манувлов...
<Onkeltem> что ж это получается, теперь можно модную видяху в Убунту вставлять?
<[Raiden]> вот оно счастье. Сделать то, что должно работат ьуже года два.
<novuyUbuntoid> Райден, а вы попробуйте в лоб поставить
<stolzus> novuyUbuntoid: зато кайф то какой :)
<novuyUbuntoid> угу, айс прям
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: Я не тебя критикую. А Линукс.
<[Raiden]> Ты ваще ничего не должен был делать
<novuyUbuntoid> если бы нвидиа дрова выпустили с поддержкой, то и линуксу ничего не надо было бы делать
<[Raiden]> тоже верно )
<novuyUbuntoid> теперь тупой вопрос. как выпрямить FN кнопки яркости экрана?
<dmay> за ничего не делать, как правило, надо платить n-ную сумму
<novuyUbuntoid> им и так пользователи платят) зажрались в конец
<Onkeltem> dmay: или купить виндус
<Onkeltem> dmay: а чорт, оксиморон был
<dmay> Onkeltem: ну я же и сказал - платить )
<Onkeltem> да да )
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, на форуме глянь обсуждения
<Onkeltem> dmay: с другой стороны, не из-за денег мы тут с Убунтой имеем отношения ) И я думаю 90% пользователей *nix тоже
<dmay> наивность новообращённых порой вызывает у меня слезы умиления.......
<dmay> для большей части посетителей канала и форума бубунта это бесплатный виндовс, в котором так сложно запустить любимую линеечку :/
<Onkeltem> хм, значит я со статистикой ошибаюсь )
<Onkeltem> ибо как-то не вяжется у меня в одно образ российского линещика желающего сэкономить на виндовс. Её же блин скачать можно! )
<[Raiden]> для больешй части виндвос стоит столько же сколько и виндовс.
<dmay> ну так не попацански же
<[Raiden]> сколько и линукс*
<Onkeltem> рили? )
<dmay> а чем перед одноклассниками хвастаться?
<dmay> какая телачка даст если у тебя не резиновые окошки?
<[Raiden]> лол
<Onkeltem> или девку привёл, кажешь ей куб, покрутил - и уже раз, в постели вместе
<yacoov> :)
<[Raiden]> скорее всего даст если ваще на компы внимания не обращаешь
<Onkeltem> +++
<stolzus> я думаю мало кто в линейку играет из присутствующих
 * Onkeltem осторожно высматривает aron612
<yacoov> ))
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/mmsH5.png
<yacoov> который час?
<Onkeltem> yacoov: смотря где
<yacoov> у вас
<Onkeltem> yacoov: на юкрейн вот например - на 2 часа раньше, чем у нас
<yacoov> у меня 0:06
<yacoov> 07
<yacoov> тишина...
<yacoov> что все замолкли?
<Dan`ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Dan`ka, Failed!
<Dan`ka> блин :(
<yacoov> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> yacoov, Failed!
<yacoov> у бота проблемы
<Dan`ka> с фаерволом
<yacoov> можт
<yacoov> *е
<yacoov> Данка ты она?
<Dan`ka> да, я она
<yacoov> кстать ечть девушка на канале?
<yacoov> ухты
<yacoov> Данка единная)
<Onkeltem> yacoov: она и ядро перекомпилит небось, и жрать приготовит
<Dan`ka> не факт
<Dan`ka> чтоодна
<ghabit> Кто пользует pidgin?
<ghabit> И gnome-shell
<Onkeltem> ghabit: я, я
<yacoov> )
<Onkeltem> ghabit: все уведомления кривые, если ты об этом хотел поговорить
<yacoov> Данка как давно за осью?
<Dan`ka> года 3
<copyerfiled> здравствуйте, можно ли какнибудь установить другие темы оформления и откуда их брать?
<yacoov> круть
<yacoov> Данка убунту твоя первая ось? из *никс систем
<Onkeltem> copyerfiled: какая у тебя версия системы?
<copyerfiled> Onkeltem: 11.10
<Dan`ka> мандрива.. сечас деб..
<Onkeltem> yacoov: у тебя не работает что-ли автокомплит ника по табу?
<yacoov> я за смартом тут таба нет
<yacoov> Данка дебиан?
<Dan`ka> угумс
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: под гтк много тем, но тех что гтк2\3 сразу не много. Полазь по  http://www.webupd8.org/ , http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ там такие бывают.
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: ну или gnome-look.org
<copyerfiled> ок
<[Raiden]> на девианте ещё раздел есть
<ghabit> Onkeltem, нет, я про трей вверху, или как это называть. ГДе имя пользователя и статус онлайн-офлайн.
<ghabit> Что с ним после установки pidgin?
<[Raiden]> Я очень хочу qtcurve для gtk3
<[Raiden]> но пока нету )
<Onkeltem> ghabit: по ходу глючит и не работает )))
<Onkeltem> ghabit: только сейчас заметил. Там 2 статуса - Недоступен и доступен. Причем на статус Пиджин не реагирует
<[Raiden]> ghabit: эту хрень можно называть индикатором. оно что-то среднее между треем и апплетом
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в юнити
<yacoov> baranos ты гш обновлял?
<nas2>  Ребята, помогите разобраться с sudoers, пжлс. Вопрос есть.
<yacoov> спрашивай
<[Raiden]> nas2: ты будешь ждат ьразрешения?
<[Raiden]> )
<nas2> Суть: есть замечательная команда pm-suspend. как повесть её на хоткей?
<nas2> работает с sudo,  но не буду ж я каждый раз пароль писать.
<[Raiden]> сек
<nas2> добавляю в sudoers:   alex ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend  но всё-равно просит пароль.
<[Raiden]> alex ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<nas2> ок. минуту
<nas2> а чтобы правило задействовалось, нужно чего-то перегружать, или должно сразу вступить в силу? а то уже запарился перегружаться :)
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: подскажешь как темы оформления скачанные ставить?
<Onkeltem> nas2: не надо ничего
<Onkeltem> вроде бы )
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: чаще всего распаковкой в ~/.themes или глобально /usr/share/themes
<yacoov> mkdir .themes и закидываешь туды тему
<[Raiden]> в гном 2 можно был ов гуе тему выбрать, печаль печаль
<nas2> неа, не пашет. В терминале пишу sudo pm-suspend - уходит в суспенд, а пишу pm-suspend - говорит, можно юзать только от рута :(
<Onkeltem> nas2: так sudo всё равно писать надо
<nas2> :'(
<Onkeltem> но пароль не будет спрашиваться
<[Raiden]> nas2: sudoers не меняет права на команду, только даёт пускать с судо без паса
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: спасибо!
<nas2> хорошо, тогда вопрос по другому: Как назначить горячую клавишу для ждущего режима?
<nas2> А!
<nas2> щаз попробую
<novuyUbuntoid> Подкиньте плиз консольную команду изменения якрости экрана
<novuyUbuntoid> *яркости подсветки
<[Raiden]> nas2: ест ьправда другой путь, но менее секурный. Почитай про suid bit
<ghabit> Попробую от обратного плясать. Как диалоговое окно человеческим сделать? Без рюшечек этих - сильно мешает: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/20111029012925.png/
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: это ты зачем так ему сказал? :D
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё 3 путь, но тоже несекурный - в команде\скрипте будет пароль
<[Raiden]> echo pass|sudo -S mc
<novuyUbuntoid> ни кто не знает как через консоль яркость подсветки насильно сменить?)
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: знание - сила (с)
<[Raiden]> )
<nas2> Ура! Работает. Нужно было просто с sudo. А я думал, раз уже в sudoers покалякал, то можно просто команду писать :)
<nas2> Большое спасибо!
<[Raiden]> пж
<[Raiden]> можешь ещё частых команд навешать в судоерс и на хоткеи или ярлыки
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> меня пасс на синаптик например бесил очень, я сделал исключение
<[Raiden]> )
<novuyUbuntoid> аааа, дайте команду или я пойду убьюсь ааап стену, мой мозг не выдержет еще 4 часа мануалов
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: стена там -->
<yacoov> ))
<novuyUbuntoid> Raiden там люди, пострадают)
<[Raiden]> реально незнаю. Задачи такой небыло. Как надоест гуглить - создай тему на форуме
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<vdrandom> лол. ещё у одного проблемы с яркостью и оптимусом в линуксах
<yacoov> не туда
<yacoov> bb
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<Intrpt> :-D
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-29
<baronos> не спит наш бравый модератор)
<User149[web]> Подскажите гдк найти драйвера и как их установить на emachines e725
<baronos> тут телепатов нету, на что дрова то?
<User149[web]> на видио карту Графический чипсет	Intel GMA 4500MHD
<User149[web]> народ как установить то драйвер и где его взять Intel GMA 4500MHD
<User149[web]> согласен чайник, ламер. Помогите народ
<skai-falkorr> User149[web]: буду добрым.и дам ответ.никак и нигде
<skai-falkorr> User149[web]: для интелов выпускаются открытые драйвера, и они уже стоят в системе
<skai-falkorr> никакх дополнительный действий не надо
<User149[web]> да у меня разрешение только 1024
<skai-falkorr> ну так поменяй
<User149[web]> дык в списке только 1024
<User149[web]> ))
<User149[web]> вообщем поставил на бук emachines e725
<User453[web]> народ подскажите как включить вай фай вот что пишет
<User453[web]> lonkost@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig wlan0 up SIOCSIFFLAGS: Отказано в доступе
<dname> при dmesg | tail выводит что на харде секторы повреждены. end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 152407913. Каким образом можно восстановить? с live cd не запускается хард. при попытке монтировать, выводит ошибку
<User243[web]> Ребят, у меня убунту на ноутбуке стоит. Бук фирмы асус. Ubuntu жрет батарейку очень сильно, мб есть какие-то программы или какие-то способы для энергосбережения? (чтобы частоту проца убавить)
<dname> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error in some cases userful info is found
<sig_wall> User243[web]: установить powertop и поглядеть, какие проги делают больше всего wakeup'ов.
<User243[web]> ок, сейчас попробую, а чего-то типа асусовой утилиты "Power4Gear Hybrid Utility"(рубит множитель проца и ботарейку сильно экономит) для убунты нет подобного?
<Onkeltem> Как проверить, работают ли ACL?
<Onkeltem> ну, то есьт надо ли перемонтировать с параметром acl или оно уже итак работает
<skai-falkorr> dname: man fsck
<dname> не могли бы показать пример команды для восстановления /dev/sda1
<dname> skai-falkorr: не могли бы показать пример команды для восстановления /dev/sda1
<dname> :(
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кстати я в minus.com поставил в настройках комбинацию на скрин экрана, и тперь он сразу скрин сохраняет на сервер, классно, удобно)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: дык ато.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: только, не всегда скрин делает((
<baronos> вот еще бы сразу линк в буфер кидал на этот скрин, цены бы не было)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: фичреквест оформи же
<User485[web]> кто нить естьна русском
<Zogar> есть
<Zogar> и на английском
<Zogar> еще немного на украинском и болгарском
<amarovita> User485[web]: Соцопрос?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хмм, вот гуглю по этому фичреквесту, и мне кажеться я дурак или гугл мозг кушает, не понимаю на чем и как сделать этот реквест.
<skai-falkorr> http://feedback.minus.com/
<skai-falkorr> заходишь
<skai-falkorr> и реквестируешь фичу
<skai-falkorr> если ее еще никто не реквестирвоал до тебя
<skai-falkorr> если находишь - голосуй
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: http://brainacle.com/nautilus-minus-extension.html вот что нашел, но че то не получаеться у меня
<User608[web]> народ подскажите как защиту ключа снять в gconfg ubuntu 11.10
<User608[web]> Привет
<baronos> приятное обновление в гш произошло, при отключении раскладки клавиатуры которая висит в трее (у кого то с иконкой, у кого то нет) демон этот исчезает и раскладка продолжает переключаться на установленые комбинации))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как вы этот гш юзаете. Я честно каждый раз пытаюсь его использовать и возвращаюсь на xfce4
<baronos> отличный он, приятней чем г2, и с каждым обновлением он лучше, допиливают мелочи вот как с кейбордом в трее, дополнения сократились до 4 уже, дефолтный он лучше)
<[v-8]_jupiter> там еще не сделали что бы зпущенные приложения все отображались на панели?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: тут?
<baronos> а зачем?
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: затем что заним работать надо и удобней когда видишь список
<baronos> они висят в трее работают, уведомление пришло тыкнул на него открыл
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну вот если у тебя запущенно 2 консоли , filezilla и еще горстка програм то удобней же глянуть на пениль и на нужную нажать
<baronos> http://i.min.us/ibgJsDP0o2O36y.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> не то
<baronos> распредели по рабочим столам, а в превью очень удобно скролом по ним пробегать и мониторить что там произходит
<baronos> да и засунуть на верхнюю панель приложения не составляет труда, дополнение есть для этого)
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: покажи
<[v-8]_jupiter> если рабочих столов много не запомнишь какое приложение на каком столе запущено, а так глянул на панель и прочитал заголовок и сразу ясно
<baronos> ну к сожалению это дополнение на мой обновленный гш не ложится. можно в ручную прописать тогда приложения.
<Irvingel> Привет всем
<Irvingel> кто уже поставил 11.10?
<[Raiden]> Уже пол месяца прошло. Теперь уже модно спрашивать: Кто ещё не поставил?
<Irvingel> посоветуйте клиент для irc
<Irvingel> чтоб уведомления с сообщениями выводил и удобный в использовании был
<[Raiden]> xchat , quassel , konversation , kvirc 4.0.x , weechat
<Irvingel> пробовал pidgin и qutim, оба не оч порадовали
<[Raiden]> для ирц удбны обычно отдельные клиенты, мультипротокольные без скриптинга, альясов и т.д.
<Irvingel> в стандартном Empathy настроек вобще не нашел(
<[Raiden]> Хотя что бы просто заходить и писать иногда, пиджина достаточно
<[Raiden]> Эмпати слишком ужасен ) Я незнаю кто бы его использовал.
<Irvingel> а xchat гномовский или обычный лучше ставить?
<[Raiden]> я юзал обычный.
<[Raiden]> в гномовском элементы окна немного переставлены ,и мне это не нравилось
<aleksei`> всем ку
<irvingel> где в xchat настройки?
<loban> в
<loban> вы
<loban> dmay: зачем плюсик?
<irvingel> посоветуйте что почитать по настройке юнити в новой убунте?
<[Raiden]> irvingel: фиг тебя знает
<[Raiden]> это можешь почитать http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<[Raiden]> или что ты хочешь перенастроить
<irvingel> если можно на русском... например интересует как настроить прозрачность окон
<irvingel> как панель юнитовскую передвинуть, как на ней двигать ярлыки
<[Raiden]> она не двигается , можно только размер менят ьв ccsm
<[Raiden]> точнее 1 чел смог подвинуть вниз, 1 мин
<irvingel> видел скриншоты, на которых панель в нижней части экрана
<irvingel> наутилус изменили то как... непривычно
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<[Raiden]> это неофициальаня фича
<[Raiden]> irvingel: ты скорее всего видел скриншоты не с юнити, либ ос юнити, но там был ещё док запущен
<[Raiden]> авн или кайро или docky
<skai-falkorr> irvingel: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/overview-tweak-ubuntu-1110.html http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html вот тебе на русском
<irvingel> хз, может быть, но было оч похоже на унити панель
<irvingel> спс
<baronos> skai-falkorr: Переносим иконки из области уведомлений (нижняя панель) на верхнюю это на гш 3,2,1 не работает
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я до 3.2.1 не обновлялся
<skai-falkorr> baronos: но я ж там казал - поправить версию шелла в конфиге
<irvingel> обьясните, видать не так понял, гномшел в гном 3 или в юнити установлен?
<baronos> enriko_fermi: даже если правишь не работает)
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User019[web]> Привет, есть кто?
<User019[web]> ребята, что делать. во время загрузки пишет: "error : no such partition. grub rescue,
<ArcanumCity> Всем добрый день\вечер
<User019[web]> может кто помочь?
<Zogar> всем hi
<User019[web]> ребята, что делать. во время загрузки пишет: "error : no such partition. grub rescue
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> второй линк скорее всего тебе надо
<[Raiden]> но возможн ои первый
<[Raiden]> возможн оууид раздела сменился, возможно приоритет винтов в биосе
<[Raiden]> а может быть ты таблицу разделов убил
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<User019[web]> а вы мне пишете или нет
<[Raiden]> скорее всего в грубе не тот ууид.
<[Raiden]> User019[web]: тебе
<ArcanumCity> 4 дня пытаюсь собрать исходники... и так и сяк..не хватает фундаментальных знаний, кто может подсказать как происходит патчинг исходников. Конкретно интересует вот что : имеется исходники..имеется сам патч..когда я его открываю с сайта ,там информациÑ
<[Raiden]> читай второй линк, восстановлеие с помощью chroot , сделай там update-grub
<User019[web]> Добрый вечер, я просто не знаю как это все делать что вы пишите, можете мне рассказать пошагово как это делать? Я  просто никогда этого не пробовала а слова биос для меня вообще страшно звучат
<ArcanumCity> !patch
<ubuntuhelp> Патч — автоматизированное программное средство, используемое для устранения проблем в ПО или изменения его функционала. О пропатчивании Ubuntu см. тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems ps: !make-patch
<User019[web]> Мне может кто нибудь помочь?
<UA1000> Помогите советом, не могу собрать 33 ядро на 11.10, gcc ошибка: elf_i386 нет такого файла или каталога  ???
<UA1000> откатываться на 3 gcc ?
<Alina[web]> ребята, что делать. во время загрузки пишет: "error : no such partition. grub rescue
<Alina[web]> что вообще это значит, что мне делать, компьютер не работает уже неделю, выхожу с чужого нетбука.
<UA1000> виндовс был
<UA1000> ?
<Alina[web]> да висиа
<Alina[web]> висТа
<UA1000> или только ubuntu стояло ?
<Alina[web]> нет виста еще
<UA1000> востанавливай grub
<Alina[web]> как
<Alina[web]> компьютер передо мной, можете мне помочь?
<UA1000> http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<Mysterious> У меня была такая ситуация, когда я удалил один из разделов (идущий прежде раздала с линуксом)
<Mysterious> Кстати, довольно интересно играться с bash-like строкой )
<UA1000> может  удаляли чего с диска ?
<UA1000> LiveCD есть загрузочный ?
<Alina[web]> вроде нет, просто у нас был скачек напряжения дома и я не успела выключить бесперебойник, (В магазин вышла) прихожу все выключено, а потом включаю и вот такая песня!
<UA1000> лайв сд нужен, тогда подскажем
<Alina[web]> А что такое лайв сд?
<Alina[web]> У меня диск с которого я устанавливала ubuntu, только когда я его вставляю он ничего не делает.
<Mysterious> !help
<Alina[web]> ПРОСТИТЕ МЕНЯ, Я ВИДИМО БЛОНДИНКА!!!
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<UA1000> в биос знаешь как зайти ?
<Alina[web]> F12
<Alina[web]>  во время загрузки
<UA1000> вперёд
<Alina[web]> захожу, а диск в сдроме, правильно?
<UA1000> выбираешь 1-st boot from cd
<Alina[web]> нет там такого ;-(
<UA1000> ищи лучше
<UA1000> 1-HDD, 2-CD,3-HDD0 типо такого в три строки
<Alina[web]> а можно с вами в приват, я напишу вам что там есть, а то мне тут бот пишет что меня в игнор и в бан поместят
<UA1000> пиши в прив
<Alina[web]> а как?
<Mysterious> Простите, что влезаю в разговор. Подскажите, как в приват писать
<[Raiden]> /query nick
<[Raiden]> или пкм на нике нажми
<Zogar> Alina, что за комп? Станционар? Древний?
<Zogar> Кстати, недавно словил мистический глюк
<Zogar> Пришел к знакомому переставлять икспи на кошерную убунту, поставил LTS amd64. Так вот, программы не устанавливаются нормально. Т е к примеру, TeamViewer ставлю, ок. Перезагружаюсь - нет программы
<Zogar> и звуковуха не пашет, настройки не сохраняет
<Zogar> шайтан какой-то. Я сделал вывод что в amd64 релизе глюков дохрена еще скрытых. i386 менее глючная
<Zogar> В итоге приходится ради стабильности ставить даже на современные компы i386
<Zogar> иначе - непредсказуемость, начиная от дров на экзотический принтер и заканчивая вот такой вот темой
<Wektor> Привет всем, спасибо за совет поставить 10.04. Действительно решило много недоразумений
<youngmysteriousl> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как изменить префикс груба. У меня сейчас загружается груб с префиксом (hd0,msdos6)/grub2/boot/grub, а нужно, чтоб было (hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub
<youngmysteriousl> Точнее, груб не загружается, пока я префикс ручками не изменю.
<Zogar> youngmysteriousl: наверное, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<[Raiden]> youngmysteriousl: sudo update-grub не достаточно? Просмотри /etc/default/grub , Сдейлай и потом посмотри /boot/grub.cfg  или сразу ребут
<shenmue> эм а зимние время отменили?
<Zogar> shenmue: да, его распилили и перевели на Кипр
<mysteriouslight> Использовал grub-update, а также startupmanager. Не помогло, по-прежнему, перед загрузкой груба prefix=(hd0,msdos6)/mnt/boot/grub вместо (hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub. В конфигах не могу найти аналогичного свойства.
<ArcanumCity> у кого есть опыт в патчинге
<ArcanumCity> ?
<shenmue> у меня
<shenmue> патчил прошивку на свою мобилку
<ArcanumCity> если есть пару минут.подскажи пожалуйста
<ArcanumCity> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User947[web]> Подскажите как все таки настроить разрешение на UBUNTU в параметрах монитора все неактивно кроме разрешение 1024 на 768 (4:3)  :-[ emachines e725
<shenmue> читаем инструкцию проблем
<User947[web]> нету там достойной информации
<ArcanumCity>  shenmue: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/ticket/1957  - Вопрос применять этот патч нужно к исходникам или к установленному приложению
<shenmue> к исходникам
<ArcanumCity> shenmue: и еще .посредствам чего это нужно делать, команд или просто в gite  изменить измененные строки?
<User947[web]> бук Emachines e725 проблема с разрешением в параметрах только 1024 на 768 и неизвестный монитор как повысить разрешение? куда залестьчего дописать подскажите пожалуйста :-[
<shenmue> вообще команды есть . полно инструкций по сборке ядра и там сражу пишут какими командами ставятся патч. команды одни и теже для устанвки патча на любую программу
<ArcanumCity> я изменил в gitе... собрал установил..а программа запустилась ..баг не исправился и в командной строке она поругалась на этот ранее измененный файл(тот кторый я еще в исходниках редактировал)
<shenmue> User947[web] ммм... это не тебе было
<User947[web]> ну а все же
<Alina[web]> Люди добрые помогите пожалуйста!!! при загрузке пишет error : no such partition. grub rescue
<Alina[web]> есть тут кто живой
<Alina[web]> народ. ну поможите мне
<baronos> нужно востановить grub
<Alina[web]> и как мне это сдел
<Alina[web]> ать?
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> двд есть с убунту 10.04?
<Intrpt> парня бы уже давно послали в поиск на форум или в тот же гугл =)) вопрос то часто встречающийся.
<Alina[web]> да, есть
<baronos> Alina[web]: Пихай диск в сдром, запускай поглядеть на убунту, открывай терминал и далее вот отсюда - Восстановление используя chroot http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<Alina[web]> а если я девушка еще и блондинка??? что мне делать
<Intrpt> Alina[web]: для начала отойти от стереотипа блондинок ;)
<shenmue>  Alina[web] секунду
<shenmue> тут специально для блондинок
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/uGB75
<Intrpt> там многа букаф, я где-то на форуме видел покороче решение этой проблемы.
<shenmue> там простое решение. на двд диске есть boot repair
<shenmue> тык на кнопку починить граб и он починится
<shenmue> куда проще я уже не знаю
<User947[web]> а по моей проблеме кто что скажет
<shenmue> дрова поставь
<shenmue> на видео
<User947[web]> intel 4 series они встроены в ядро
<User947[web]> ладно как посавить опишите
<User947[web]> или ссылочку дайте
<baronos> поствить ядро 3.1?? я вот думаю оно того стоит?
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/4SD28 как бе вот
<Intrpt> у меня по какой-то причине на установленном ядре из ппа кернела не заводилась система.. и 3.1, и 3.07, и 3.0.4
<shenmue> проблема частая и интрукций соответсвенно полно
<Intrpt> =((
<shenmue>  Intrpt выключаем ппа и работаем с родными
<Intrpt> shenmue:  не понял ответа =) я откатился на родное ядро давно.. из ппа скачивал руками и ставил через дпкг -и
<Intrpt> просто впервые такое.. раньше система заводилась, но отваливались драйвера, что поправимо.. а тут вообще отказывается грузиться с новыми ядрами
<shenmue> зенкернел?
<Intrpt> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<shenmue> ну это просто фтп а не ппа. все работает то не трож. тебе толку что если вновом ядре будет поддержка экзотического железа которого ты никогда не увидишь?
<Alina[web]> у меня ситуация что я сейчас пишу с бука а сломался компьютер
<baronos> Alina[web]: на пк есть сдром?
<Intrpt> shenmue: да я просто посмотреть =) а так работает всё ок на ядре из пропосед ппа.
<shenmue> Alina[web] ты сможешь с live-dvd убунту запустить компьютер?
<shenmue> нужен обязательно двд диск 10.04. говорила что есть
<copyerfiled> здравствуйте! как в 11.10 добраться до настройки действий при закрытии крышки нотебука?
<shenmue> Intrpt у меня зенкернел 3 и выше не работает. сижу на 2.9 или какой там. обидно блин.
<Intrpt>  copyerfiled: пкм по батарейке справа сверху - свойства
<copyerfiled> Intrpt: спасибо! вот я тупень :)
<Intrpt>  copyerfiled: или dash - в поиске sys - system settings - power
<Intrpt> на рус без понятия как там будет
<copyerfiled> Intrpt: спасибо
<Alina[web]> да есть двд ром и диск есть
<baronos> Alina[web]: засунь диск в сдром.
<shenmue> Alina[web] сможешь с диска запустить?
<Intrpt> baronos: жесть...
<Intrpt> там в же в мане всё написано.. смысл пересказывать то, что в линке.. ладно, курить..
<Zogar> господа, соцопрос
<shenmue> Zogar 42
<Zogar> насколько часто у вас дохнут роутеры
<Zogar> ?
<shenmue> никогда
<Sergey_IT> не было
<User947[web]> раз может в 3 4 месяца d-link dap-1150 conceptronik
<shenmue> там ж схемка как в пульте от телека который будет работать вечно пока в чай не уронишь
<Alina[web]> не получается при загрузке нажимаю Ф12 потом выбираю загрузить с диска в этот момент нажимаю ф10  выбираю язык русский,  после чего появляется меню  в нем есть варианты запустить без установки, установить, проверить сд на наличие ошибок п
<shenmue> Alina[web] запустить без установки
<baronos> тфу тфу тфу (постучал об деревянный стол) не ломался роутер уже как полгода робит дсл2500u
<Alina[web]> запустить без установки и установить не получается, висит уже часа полтора и ничего не происходит
<shenmue> Alina[web] перезапусти. и когда уже полтора часа налетело?
<Alina[web]> проверить на наличие ошибок делала много белых букв апосле перезагрузки та же error : no such partition. grub rescue
<shenmue> baronos у меня нет роутера =)
<Alina[web]> так у меня давно уже все это, я с 14 дня пытаюсь уже что нибудь сделать
<shenmue> Alina[web] так. перезапусти комп и выбери в меню загрузка без установки
<shenmue> как выберешь смотри на ламу сидирома. должна гореть и мигать
<shenmue> лампу*
<baronos> Alina[web]: у тебя есть знакомые, кто с компьютерами хорошо "дружит"? Самый лучший вариант, это ему дать починить, посттроить глазки и он всё сделает :D
<Alina[web]> а сколько приблизительно должно висеть меню с ubuntu и пятью белыми точками которые переодически тановяться красными?
<shenmue> Alina[web] зависит от многих фактов. явно не больше 5 минут
<Sergey_IT> Alina[web], загружатся может минут 10
<Alina[web]> мне сегодня мой знакомый (друг мой) сказал что он не понимает как я умудрилась сломать линукс, это же не возможно.
<shenmue> возможно
<Zogar> Проще подключиться по teamViewer'у уже и по удаленке пофиксить Алине
<Alina[web]> ну вот пробую еще раз сейчас 20:41, посмотрим сейчас...
<shenmue> за пару секунд
<baronos> Zogar: у неё не грузит лайф так что не зайти
<Zogar> baronos: а с диска хоть пытается грузитьсо?
<Alina[web]> я могу только предложить скайп с настроенной камерой на мой монитор!!!
<baronos> Zogar: в том то и дело что лайф не зависает вроде как
<baronos> "не" не читайте в предложениии))
<shenmue> Alina[web] лампа сидирома горит? диск кстати чистый? и сам сидиром?
<Zogar> Позвоните уже девушке на скайп )
<yacoov> ))
<Alina[web]> лампа не горит, но на другом компьютере диск открывается. А что значит чистый
<shenmue> Alina[web] не заляп или поцарапан
<shenmue> заляпан*
<baronos> Alina[web]: запихай диск этот в бук, что там вообще на нём
<baronos> может перезаписать на 11.04
<Zogar> Кто самый смелый перцем? всмысле перец? У кого нет обручального кольца? ))
<shenmue> Alina[web] что ты сделала? меню - загрузка без установки? что щас на экрне?
<yacoov> зогар ты о чем?
<Alina[web]> нет не заляпан и не поцарапан... все нормально... а вот на компьютере все только белые точечки красными становяться и все... больше не происходит... сделала без загрузке
<Alina[web]> сама плачу уже сижу.
<Alina[web]> точнее без установки
<yacoov> не плач)
<Alina[web]> хочется в интернет с компьютера, фотографии новые добавить. я на море была сегодня, у нас тепло еще в сочи.
<Zogar> Алина, скайп/вебкамера есть? Хочешь, гляну что у тебя там? Только говорить не буду, буду писать что делать
<Alina[web]> давай. alinamamedova1
<shenmue> сваливаю все на обрраз диска
<shenmue> записанный на максималке
<User802[web]> Народ, в чем может быь проблема? в диспетчере драйверов написано что драйвер активирован и используется, но Playonlinux пишет, что карточка не поддерживает 3D, как исправить?
<shenmue> User802[web] а карта? а комп? а что ставил? а компиз работает?
 * shenmue ушел смотреть спайдермена
<yacoov> по телеку?
<Intrpt> User802[web]: буквально вчера-позавчера был такой вопрос на канале.. решение нашлось на форуме.
<Nor8> User802[web]: Драйвер с ППА ставил?
<shenmue> yacoov в секте. 1 сезон 9 серия
<yacoov> ясно
<yacoov> сериал
<yacoov> )
<ghabit> Здравствуйте. Подскажите аналог totalcommander или krusader под gtk.
<ghabit> Крусадер пошел бы, но тянет слишком много за собой.
<Zogar> nautilus
<ghabit> И лишних 300 мб оперативки под него одного жалко.
<shenmue> gnome comander
<ghabit> Гном коммандер не очень. Неудобно работать с несколькими файлами единовременно, не "лезет" в архивы, etc.
<ghabit> Есть еще альтернатива?
<shenmue> mc
<shenmue> и чот еще такое
<yacoov> ищи в гугле
<ghabit> yacoov, все, что находится в гугле нормального - это крусадер.
<ghabit> Но у него зависимостей ойяйой.
<shenmue> крусадер можно поставить без рекомендуеммы зависимостей
<ghabit> как?
<shenmue> у тя ос какая?
<ghabit> ubuntu 11.10
<shenmue> хотя щас гляну сам что он там тянет
<Intrpt> ghabit:  Nautilus, Thunar, Dolphin, Konqueror, PCManFM, emelFM2, Gentoo, Midnight Commander, Krusader, Gnome-commander, Double Commander
<shenmue> многа жрет однако
<ghabit> shenmue, реально много.
<ghabit> Практически все кеды хочет :)
<shenmue> ну ты определись просто. мало весу и много функций сразу хочешь
<User599[web]> Народ а какой IRC клиент посоветуете?
<ghabit> User599[web], xchat
<ghabit> User599[web], только не тот который gnome-xchat, а просто xchat
<ghabit> shenmue, ну согласись для одной софтины это перебор.
<Intrpt> User599[web]: ставь пиджин.. норм ирк поддерживает вполне. Или квирк если на кде.
<ghabit> User599[web], ubuntu?
<User599[web]> ага
<ghabit> User599[web], скрин показать мой?
<User599[web]> погодь ща
<fuss> всем привет
<fuss> кто может помочь с небольшой проблемой при обновлении 11.10?
<Wektor> Во, вот тепрь и скрин показывай=)
<fuss> у меня небольшие трудности)
<ghabit> fuss, зависит от проблемы, характера Вашей трудности :)
<fuss> обновил с 10 до 11.04, нормально. потом начал обновлять до 04. но в пол 5го утра на 50% установке пакетов, я рашил уйти спать и вырубил комп
<shenmue> ссзб
<fuss> *до 11.10
<ghabit> Ничего не понятно.
<ghabit> :)
<Intrpt> решил уйти спать.. =)) неправильное решение
<ghabit> "с 10 до 11.04"
<ghabit> что с 10?
<shenmue> User599[web] gajim
<ghabit> 04. - что?
<fuss> 11.04 и 11.10
<fuss> так, дайте описать польностью проблему)
<shenmue> решил вырубить комп во время обновления. вот эт опроблема
<shenmue> ставь с нуля
<ghabit> а чего с нуля?
<shenmue> сразу нужную ос.
<ghabit> fuss, давай так. Одним сообщением - всю проблему, ок?
<fuss> ок. сейчас
<Intrpt> fuss: скачай 11.10 и ставь. Чуть ли не единственно верное решение твоей проблемы.
<Wektor> <fuss> решил помучаться с 11.10?=)
<shenmue> sudo apt-get install -f
<fuss> обновил с 10.04 до 11.04 нормально. начал обновлять до 11.10. все пакеты скачались, началась установка. примерно на 50% я ее прервал. сейчас зайти в убунту нет возможности, при иксах - не польностью загружен гдм, то есть, графики нет, есть только элементы управ
<fuss> ления, но мыш и клава не реагируют. в рековери - все надписи белыми квадратами (при этом я даже сомневаюсь что это кодировка трабл). зайти получилось, но там так же все белое (печатать нет варианта)
<fuss> в гдм - есть время, видими есть поля для ввода ника и пароля (ник написан) но на какие-либо действия нет реакции
<fuss> иксы полкчаеться запустить через консоль, но ни клава ни мышь не отвечают
<shenmue> ссзб на экране гдм ктрл+алт+ф1 и выше упомянутую команду
<shenmue> не сработает -ставь с нуля и больше никогда не прерывай процессы установки
<Intrpt> fuss: установить нулевую желаемую версию убунту религия не позволяет? Зачем придумывать себе проблемы, на решение которых потратишь время (и не только своё), а само решение тебе почти ничего не даст?
<fuss> нет, не позволяет. меня не интересует этот вариант
<Intrpt> fuss: это был ответ только на первую часть вопроса. =)
<fuss> инстал -ф?
<shenmue> да
<fuss> можно вопрос, что мне даст install -f?
<shenmue> продолжение прерванной установки
<[Raiden]> предложить удалить\доставить пакеты , либо ничего
<shenmue> правда не факт что после окончания у тебя вообще что нибуть будет работать
<fuss> ну для начала мне надо убрать прямоугольники с консоли
<fuss> в рековери модэ...
<[Raiden]> а что произожшло? начните с sudo apt-get upgrade )
<fuss> ах да, при clean почти весь єкран заливает белім))
<fuss> я отменил обновления на 11.10
<fuss> спать хотелось))
<[Raiden]> набери ещё раз sud do-release-upgrade -d
<[Raiden]> sudo
<[Raiden]> если не будет работать, то после install -f ещё раз
<[Raiden]> ваще ньюансы есть, смотря на каком шаге обрыв.
<fuss> дело в том, что я не могу увидеть работает или нет. просто весь экран залит белым цветом
<fuss> на процентах 40% установки пакетов
<fuss> а на белом еще есть черные полосочки))
<[Raiden]> безопасн опрерывать на стадии скачки пакетов, позже уже могут быть проблемы шире )
<fuss> я думал что все таки выдержу в 2 часа ночи дист-апгрейд. в пол 5го я понял что не дотяну до конца)
<[Raiden]> fuss: в безопасном режиме тоже?
<fuss> да
<fuss> в нормальном режиме, на гдм не рисует половину эллементов и мышь с клавой не отвечают
<fuss> сейчас попробую судо-ду))
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй в слепую...  yes|sudo tee  apt-get dist-upgrade
<fuss> просто при инстал -ф мне кажеться доставит зависимости для уже установленных пакетов и удалит не нужные. дальше апгрейд не пойдет...
<[Raiden]> или прочитай про чрут с лайвсд
<fuss> нет возможности ли лайфсд ни с флешки)
<fuss> а что за tee?))
<fuss> спасибо за совету, если все получится то через час зайду) если нет - то раньше
<[Raiden]> лучше позже, у меня другие дела есть :)
<Metalian> Всем привет! Помогите настроить тырнет от акадо на kubuntu 11.10 плиз
<ghabit> Ubuntu 11.10, gnome-shell. Апдейт менеджер не предлагает обновляться. Это нормально?
<Metalian> Собственно, не могу понять, почему dhcp не дает ipшника ipv4 интерфейсу eth0. Долго гуглил, но бесполезно
<[Raiden]> ghabit: вполне нормально. Немного зависит от включенных источников
<[Raiden]> там галка есть proposed , это как бы реп-буфер обновлений, для финальной проверки.
<[Raiden]> если включишь - будет чаще обновляться
<[Raiden]> одни радуются что всё ок, другие ждут обновлений и приключений
<[Raiden]> люди такие разные.
<[Raiden]> :)
<ghabit> [Raiden], у меня только рекомендуемые и безопасность. Но даже при их наличии - не предлагает.
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get upgrade  ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  - что-нить предлогает?
<novuyUbuyntoid> Ребята, сменил пароль из гнома, теперь в систему войти не могу)
<novuyUbuyntoid> через рут загружаюсь пишу passwd имя , новый пароль, еще раз , он говорит  Aunthentication token man.. error
<novuyUbuyntoid> pwconv пишет cannot lock /etc/passwd
<novuyUbuyntoid> есть живые?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если менял из гуи, удели внимание раскладке
<novuyUbuyntoid> да почему я не могу с рута пароль другой поставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что у рута по дефолту нет пароля, используется пароль первого пользователя. а ты его сменил
<yacoov> пипец)
<novuyUbuyntoid> ну, так я же зашел с рута, почему я пароль пользователя не могу сменить простого смертного администратора?
<novuyUbuyntoid> я гружусь с рута, без пароляэ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> man passwd
<yacoov> зачем ты вообще поменял его?
<novuyUbuyntoid> ну, Я пишу passwd логин  , потом 2 раза новый пароль
<yacoov> не понять вас)
<novuyUbuyntoid> он мне выдает Aunthentication token man.. error
<yacoov> ищите приключений себе на попу)
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuyntoid: зайди в /etc/shadow и сотри хэш пароля.
<[Raiden]> потом задай новый
<[Raiden]> только надо хэш, не надо удалять разделители полей или всю строку
<novuyUbuyntoid> хэш длинный набор символов между первой парой двоеточих?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> такой длинный потмоу что в убунте sha512  хэши
<novuyUbuyntoid> error writing /etc/shadow Read-only ...
<admin-skif-biz> народ. А какие на убунте есть средства для взлома вай-фая?
<novuyUbuyntoid> права ток на чтение
<novuyUbuyntoid> я блин с рута в консоли, как права ток н чтение
<novuyUbuyntoid> Raiden pico говорит права ток на чтение, из под рута...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит ты не рут
<novuyUbuyntoid> root@имя ноута:~#
<novuyUbuyntoid> открываю пиком пишет No write permission'
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, голова
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuyntoid: ну посмотри права  ls -l  /etc/shadow
<[Raiden]> или сделай chmod u+w  , потом уберешь
<[Raiden]> можно просто +w - это для всех , более опасно )
<[Raiden]> если забыт ьвернуть
<novuyUbuyntoid> да потом -w напишу да?)
<[Raiden]> ну да
<novuyUbuyntoid> хахаахаха, chaning permissions of ... : Read-only file system
<[Raiden]> лол
<novuyUbuyntoid> права -rw-r-----
<[Raiden]> mount / -o remount rw
<[Raiden]> или с лайва редактируй
<novuyUbuyntoid> что значит remount rw ?
<[Raiden]> опции для команды маунт , дря ремаунта в рв доступ
<[Raiden]> для
<novuyUbuyntoid> как обратно вернуть?)
<[Raiden]> это действует на 1 раз
<[Raiden]> а ты вообще туда полез, это тот / ? может ты в инитрд или с лайва? и лезишь на их корень? :)
<[Raiden]> как получилось что ридонли
<[Raiden]> хотя если хэш видишь, то тот
<novuyUbuyntoid> просит файловую систему указать
<[Raiden]> Хм,  -t ext4
<novuyUbuyntoid> you must specify the filesystem type
<novuyUbuyntoid> mount point rw does not exits
<[Raiden]> Так, я незнаю, используй лайв.
<novuyUbuyntoid> XD
<[Raiden]> а то долго что-то
<novuyUbuyntoid> вот я ведь только пароль сменил через графическую оболочку XDD
<novuyUbuyntoid> столько проблем отгреб
<novuyUbuyntoid> через лайв в шадове хэш стереть?
<novuyUbuyntoid> Raiden через лайв в шадове хэс стереть?
<novuyUbuyntoid> Raiden грузанулся с лайва...
<[Raiden]> если с лайва тоже как ридонли смонтирует, то надо будет отмонтировать и проверить fsck
<novuyUbuyntoid> с лайва вообще пустой шадов
<[Raiden]> ты сначала смонтируй свой раздел
<[Raiden]> на лайве естественно он пустой
<novuyUbuyntoid> монтировать раздел который с системой или который с пользовательскими данными?
<[Raiden]> котоырй с системой
<novuyUbuyntoid> как смонтировать  XD ? mount /dev/sda6 а дальше?)
<[Raiden]> набери sudo -i , что бы не вводист ьвсё время
<[Raiden]> потом  mount /dev/sda6  /mnt
<[Raiden]> nano /mnt/etc/shadow
<novuyUbuyntoid> ухууу, сохранился XD
<novuyUbuyntoid> эм , cd /mnt/etc
<novuyUbuyntoid> passwd diman
<novuyUbuyntoid> пользователь не существует
<[Raiden]> не, не прокатит
<novuyUbuyntoid> XD
<novuyUbuyntoid> грузиться с убунты?
<[Raiden]> chroot  /mnt
<[Raiden]> passwd diman
<novuyUbuyntoid> найс, спс, щя запишу куда нить)
<novuyUbuyntoid> chroot  /mnt переход в смоннтированный раздел под рутом?
<novuyUbuyntoid> все нагуглили
<[Raiden]> нет, раздел в мнт станвоится временно /
<[Raiden]> чрут часто юзают для восстанволения или изоляции процесов или для сборки в другом окружении
<novuyUbuyntoid> понятно, щя еще подсветочку намучу, и начисто все переставлю, и вроде как с настройка коплит
<novuyUbuyntoid> походу кроме sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=80 ничкто ничего не знает
<yacoov>  melani nina  привет
<fuss> всем привет, еще раз
<fuss> желающие помочь есть?)
<vdrandom> гы
<vdrandom> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ArcanumCity> блин загадил систему этим pyton install прийдется переустанавливать... шел 5 день попытки пропатчить и собрать deluge Я не сдамся
<fuss> ну так, есть желающие помочь (особенно те, кто был в прошлый раз)?)
<Nor8> ArcanumCity: Давай, давай, не разбей только )))
<vdrandom> fuss, сначала объясни, с чем
<fuss> тебя не было час назад?) ну это чтоб я снова стену текста не писал)
<ArcanumCity> Nor8:  ) я скорее себе моск разобью
<fuss> когда я спрашивал совет
<fuss> ситуация не особо стандартная ААА У МЕНЯ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ ВСЕ!11
<vdrandom> fuss, переустанови с нуля систему
<fuss> не, этот вариант не подходит
<shenmue> ппц =)
<vdrandom> ну, раз не подходит, тогда...
<fuss> но я смог иксы запустить и даже поводить там мышкой)) НО, даш не работает, гдм тоже. только через консоль и стартикс
<vdrandom> переустанови систему с нуля!
<vdrandom> почему не подходит-то?
<shenmue> vdrandom помнишь этого который тут два месяца звук себе ремонтировал?
<shenmue> походу брат его
<fuss> потому что только вариант с вупи голдберг мне подойдет ага
<ArcanumCity> Я тут с интернетами и запасной пк с инетом..не могу разобраться.... а как раньше без инета и прочего собирали делали.. на одном пк
<vdrandom> shenmue, помню, да
<vdrandom> доставлял
<Intrpt> fuss: в итоге ты потеряешь время (и помогающие) и предашь свою псевдо религию. Реально самый норм выход переставить сейчас.
<fuss> блять
<vdrandom> fuss, ну если ты не в состоянии нормально обосновать, зачем тебе тратить столько времени и сил
<vdrandom> вместо того, чтобы нормально поднять систему с нуля
<fuss> окей. нет привода
<shenmue> ставь как в прошлый раз
<vdrandom> flash?
<ArcanumCity> инет флешки
<ArcanumCity> и нет
<fuss> нет флешки
<fuss> не заводится инет
<ArcanumCity> ой бида
<vdrandom> а в чятике ты как сидишь?
<shenmue> троль что ли?
<fuss> или кроме как - установи заново, советы закончились? я просто ищу советов от людей которые могут что-то подсказать. виндовс ага, так и пишу
<vdrandom> fuss, ты тупо сломал себе систему, не предусмотрев возможности восстановления
<shenmue> fuss первое. не матерись. второе. ты сам угробил систему. третье. не трать наше время. четвертое. тебе предложили варианты. ты сам отказываешся. вопросы?
<Intrpt> fuss: да, трудно будет.. но по идее норм систему ты не восстановишь.. потому просто отдыхай до завтра и потом ставь с флешки. Тебе уже много советов давали. Тут есть люди, время которых стоит больше твоего.
<vdrandom> fuss, ССЗБ, короче, а мы виноваты теперь :)
<shenmue>  vdrandom точно брат его
<vdrandom> shenmue, больше на гобелена похож
<shenmue> такой же дерганный
<fuss> ребят, я спросил совета у тех, кто может помочь
<fuss> возможность установить с 0 нет
<shenmue> как ставил ос первый раз?
<Intrpt> fuss: ну честно, без издёвок.. Самый нормальный совет установить с нуля, найти такую возможность.
<vdrandom> fuss, ты с большой вероятностью угробил систему, остановив обновление посреди процесса
<fuss> мне надо установка системы, после отмены дист-апгрейда
<fuss> если вы нечего не можете посоветовать - так и скажите
<Intrpt> fuss: ошибаешься. Тебе нужна флешка. Всё.
<shenmue> fuss граб работает?
<shenmue> монтирруем исо через граб и ставим ос
<RfAFdlS> кто из f-spot фотографии в gallery выгружал?
<fuss> нет возможности установки с флешки. я поднял за час консоль, иксы через нее. прошел апдейт немного. груб работает нормально. но, при загрузке нормал - виснет на алсе. при запуске иксов через консоль, работает, но без инета и даш не запускает по
<vdrandom> fuss, ты жаловался на квадратики в сингл-юзер режиме
<fuss> все ок
<fuss> 2 ребута, не знаю в чем проблема была
<vdrandom> тогда грузись и ковыряй логи
<fuss> так, всем кто недавно - все апдейты уже есть на компе. мне надо тупо возобновить апгрейд
<fuss> но, пишет что есть новая версия дистра, при ду-релиз блаблабла пишет что нет нового релиза (думаю проблема в инете)
<vdrandom> пакеты складываются в /var/cache/apt/archives/
<fuss> ситуация такая, апдеты там все еще скачались вчера, через дист-апгрейд -ф, часть обновилась
<vdrandom> fuss, попробуй apt-get -f install
<fuss> при чем вначале поехал дпкг, но там через форс все починил. потом вводил то что ты написал, только через аптитуду, поставилось около 200мб
<fuss> но
<fuss> поставилось не все. инета нет, только через форс получаеться работать
<[Raiden]> если у тебя нет ничего уникального в / , подумай не проще ли поставить просто 11.10 и всё.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], человек занимается мазохизмом
<vdrandom> не мешай ему :)
<[Raiden]> ок
<fuss> так, я тут пацанам с такими советами писал выше - нет возможности поставить с сд или флешки. варианты с вупи голдберг не особо хочется))
<fuss> лол
<vdrandom> особенно учитывая, что здравомыслящий человек просто не будет этим заниматься, не оставив запасного варианта
<[Raiden]> fuss: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<fuss> ну разве тем, кто отвечает - не интересно запустить в таком состоянии систему?
<fuss> кстати, я смог поднять иксы)))
<[Raiden]> хотя там старое руководство
<fuss> правда я только пиво в это время пил, так что не знаю как оно получилось в точности)
<fuss> КИКИЕ ЗАПАСНОЙ ВАРИАНТ БРО???? или вы так, просто поржать пишете?
<Intrpt> fuss: пишешь ты =))
<vdrandom> флешка с лайвцд как минимум
<[Raiden]> наверное бекап имелся в виду
<[Raiden]> Хм
<fuss> там нет нечего для бэкапа
<fuss> кроме моих тем
<Intrpt> овчинка выделки не стоит. Жди завтра и стать с нуля.
<[Raiden]> прелогаю извращаться молча.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: )))
<fuss> пока работает груб (он кстати обновился, и ядро у меня 3е) и это не затрагивает окна, мне все равно. но хотелось бы найти способ "восстановления" системы при откл. света
<fuss> кстати, я тут уже писал, иксы получилось поднять
<Intrpt> fuss: ты ачивки собираешь, или систему чинишь? =) Иногда проще построить, чем починить.
<vdrandom> fuss, да ты своими иксами уже полчаса кичишься :) смотри логи загрузки, на чём спотыкается, ковыряй конфиги, ставь недостающие пакеты
<baronos> это когда во время установки ос отрубает свет и хана grub?
<Nor8> fuss: При отключении света нужно выдернуть шнур и выдавить стекло, в твоем случае, разбить монитор.
<Nor8> fuss: Только оперативно нужно сработать, чтобы наверняка.
<Intrpt> смплеером ашди кто-нибудь смотрит? Не нашёл, как внешние дорожки подключить.. Естественно, форум и гугл смотрел. =)
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: звуковые дорожки?
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: да
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: сверху меню. Звук - загрузить из файла
<[Raiden]> и всё
<fuss> Итак, кто может из присутсвующих в конфе, дать совет - как возобновить апдейт системы при отключении "света" во время применения пакетов?
<[Raiden]> и там же выбор
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: ac3, dts например. Меню видел конечно, но не грузит. Ок, значит локальная проблема.
<Nor8> fuss: Никак, только переустановка все пофиксит.
<vdrandom> fuss, возобновить невозможно
<vdrandom> чини ручками
<RfAFdlS>  не продлили http://f-spot.org/ что ли?
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: может с плейером проблема
<fuss> как руками?
<[Raiden]> mplayer
<Nor8> fuss: Ставь заново, других вариантов нет.
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: включи логи там, грузани дорожку и попробуй выбрать её потом.
<fuss> мне нравится бдсм, я хочу в свой ссаный бложек написать темку
<vdrandom> fuss, говорю ж, читай логи, перебирай пакеты в кэше, ставь ручками
<[Raiden]> гугльните кстати про mplayer2 может кому-то будет интересно
<fuss> дело в том, что пакеты ставятся с кеша, но не все...
<vdrandom> fuss, прям по пунктам: первое, на чём спотыкется загрузка - и ковыряй
<vdrandom> какие не ставятся?
<fuss> дело в том, что при до-релиз не обновляется система, при этом пишет что новая доступна
<fuss> при инстал -ф, были проблемы с дпкг, их починил, потом предложило поставить около 100мб пакетов, поставил
<fuss> при обычной загрузке, виснит, если не ошибаюсь, на алсе, но если запустить через консоль тксы (через рековери и т.д.) то работает
<vdrandom> какой такой до-релиз?
<fuss> но, к примеру без инета (хотя находит ссаную волю, при этом через аплет конекта нет)
<vdrandom> что показывает сейчас -f install?
<fuss> do-release-upgrade
<vdrandom> хрен с ними с иксами, что именно отказывается грузиться?
<fuss> нечего, все ок у него
<Intrpt> я только когда покурю, такой разговорчивый становлюсь.. Ощущение, что человеку просто хочется пообщаться..
<fuss> алса
<vdrandom> выкинь эти скрипты корявые, пользуйся стандартными средствами
<vdrandom> что в лог вываливает?
<fuss> нечего. ступор на самой загрузке
<vdrandom> в чём проявляются проблемы при загрузке ALSA?
<vdrandom> dmesg? /var/log/messages?
<fuss> есть еще проблема))
<fuss> эта проблема только при запуске обычном
<fuss> при рековери и подальшем выходе с рута и логине своем, иксы стартуют
<fuss> то есть, алса ж ок?
<vdrandom> в сингл-юзере алса пробовал запускать?
<fuss> это в гдме?
<novuyUbuyntoid> чутка нагуглил с подсветкой, есть ls -l /sys/class/backlight что говорит
<fuss> до него даже дело не доходит
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> переставляй систему, твоих знаний явно не хватает, чтобы починить :)
<novuyUbuyntoid> там у меня 2 штуки, как задействовать intel blacklight?
<fuss> что надо знать? мне просто интересно что такое сингл-юзер...
<vdrandom> single user mode. гугли
<fuss> и? я погуглил
<vdrandom> молодец
<vdrandom> теперь грузись в сингл-юзер и диагностиуй
<Sergey_IT> а в чем проблема? Почему нельзя просто переставить (предварительно купив УПС)
<fuss> охблять, я просил о варианте продолжения апдейта через консоль, а ты мне предложил диагностировать проблемы при запуске с алсой
<vdrandom> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<fuss> сорисори лол
<vdrandom> это во-первых
<Intrpt> Sergey_IT: религия не позволяет ему =) + парень пива выпил и  пообщаться не с кем.
<vdrandom> а во-вторых, если что-то мешает загрузке системы, надо диагностировать и устранять проблемы
<fuss> мне надо возобновить апдейт после его прерывания
<Sergey_IT> таких на месяц банить надо
<vdrandom> это невозможно.
<vdrandom> возобновить апдейт
<fuss> мне предложили переустановить систему с 0
<fuss> мне это не подходит
<Sergey_IT> fuss, укажи точку, где прервалось
<vdrandom> посреди установки пакетов, очевидно :)
<fuss> да
<Sergey_IT> на каком файле?
<fuss> точно не скажу...
<Sergey_IT> тогда переставляй
<fuss> есть какие-то варианты возоюновить апдейт?
<fuss> *возобновить
<yacoov> фусс ты гопник)
<fuss> кроме do-release-upgrade
<vdrandom> ._.
<fuss> а ты не знал еще этого?
<vdrandom> что за do-release-upgrade?
<sig_wall> vdrandom: истинный способ апгрейда бубунты
<Intrpt> fuss: Тебе уже часа 2 говорят ставить с нуля. Варианты перебрали все. Ты не последовал совету, который так искал. Так зачем сейчас тратить время и тупо флудить про поднятые иксы? Похоже на фетиш.. ;)
<Sergey_IT> fuss, ну представь себе, процесс прервался где - неизвестно, какой файл читался/писался (точнее его часть) неизвестно, а если учесть, что процессы записи откладываются во времени, то вообще ой..
<[Raiden]> что бы чинить, над овидеть ошибки, смотреть что происходит.
<fuss> какие варианты перебрали? кроме поставить с 0... все варианты которые были предложенны, я перепробывал, и написал что помогло а что нет
<[Raiden]> Ты же флудом только занимаешся не предоставив ни 1 реально лога или вывода команды
<[Raiden]> + всем лень
<fuss> +никто не знает
<fuss> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В банъ его ;-)
<vdrandom> fuss, ты не дал никакой полезной информации для того, чтобы тебе помочь. Я тебе уже сказал
<vdrandom> читай логи, проверяй софт
<fuss> скажи какую надо информацию
<fuss> КАКОЙ СОФТ????
<vdrandom> осиливай apt-get upgrade
<Sergey_IT> fuss, ставишь систему на другой диск и проводишь сравнение 2-х дисков на различия...
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: это не нужно
<vdrandom> и dpkg тоже
<Intrpt> а тот, который видео чинил месяц починил в итоге? Меня ещё на канале не было, но кто-то об этом сказал тут. =)
<fuss> при апгрейде обновилось около 100 пекетов, я об этом говорил уже
<vdrandom> fuss, предполагается, что мы знаем, в каком порядке они обновляются?
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: кстати, спасибо. Всё работает. =)
<[Raiden]> fuss: 1. что пишет lsb_release -d  , 2. что пишет sudo apt-get isntall -f?
<[Raiden]> install
<Onkeltem> Сидел сейчас разбирался с ACL'ями в Линуксе - такие они клёвый, что ж я раньше то их не использовал?! (((
<[Raiden]> Intrpt:нп
<novuyUbuyntoid> как на ноуте натройть яркость моника? как я понял надо intel backlight  как то прикрутить, а как?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], не уверен, при сбое питания может быть испорчено там, где не ожидаешь
<vdrandom> novuyUbuyntoid, новый ноут?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: угу
<fuss> так, рилиз не пробывал (но при заходе в консоль пишет что доступен оцелот, по твоему совету не поучилось обновиться - пишет что не найдет этот релиз), интал -ф ругался на дпкг, запустил инстал -а, потом инстал -ф, обновилась часть пакетов. получилось за
<fuss> пустить через стартикс
<vdrandom> вполне возможно, что придётся в ядро драйверо вкомпиливать
<novuyUbuyntoid> vdrandom тип того, убунту ток поставил
<fuss> *релиз
<[Raiden]> fuss: я тебе 2 вопроса задал, где ответ?
<fuss> я написал выше
<fuss> релиз не пробывал, при инстал -ф ругалось на дпкг, починил, обновилась часть, потом 0
<novuyUbuyntoid> vdrandom есть предложения? PackardBell ноут нвидиа оптимус intel/nvidia
<[Raiden]> fuss: ок, ругался на дпкг - как ругался?  Ругается сейчас или нет? Мне твои слова ничего не говорят, я просил вывод команд
<fuss> нет, проблемы с дпгк я решил
<vdrandom> novuyUbuyntoid, мне повезло в убунте, управление подсветкой работает
<fuss> нет проблес с инстал -ф
<fuss> *проблем
<vdrandom> так что хз
<[Raiden]> fuss: если проблем с этим нет, то видимо пакы доставлены, битых зависимостей сейчас нет, + версию показывает оцелот.  Что тогда не так?
<vdrandom> не сконфигурировалось по ходу
<novuyUbuyntoid> все , надоело, пойду, завтра буду гуглить...
<Intrpt> fuss: вбей, что [Raiden] подсказал и просто молча, без лишней воды скопируй вывод. Так он сможет точнее тебе подсказать дальше. Тут точность нужна, а не лирика.
<Intrpt> сорри, что вмешался.
<fuss> больше не вмешивайся
<Intrpt> fuss: иначе что? =)))
<yacoov> :)
<fuss> нет, показывает при логине в консоли что доступен оцелот, но до него не обновилось
<[Raiden]> fuss: сеть поднимай и делай обновление. Что могло, судя по твоим слвоам уже обновилось из кэша
<yacoov> фусс гопник
<fuss> дело в том, что вчера ночью все скачалось в кэш. есть возможность просто поставить все что там есть?
<yacoov> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Intrpt> говорили.. не помогает
<yacoov> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<yacoov> sudo dhcp
<yacoov> sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> fuss: я не понимаю зачем, но отвечу. sudo apt-get autoclean сделай , потом перйди в папку с кэшем и набери sudo dpkg -i  *.deb
<[Raiden]> это буде установка всего что там , кроме старых версий - т.к. сделали автоклеан
<Sergey_IT> и его окончательно заклинит )
<[Raiden]> ну и хорошо )
<[Raiden]> цирк кончился. Кстати выво дкоманд он так и не показал , ни 1.
<[Raiden]> афк
<Zogar> Кажется, на 1ну счастливую девушку в Сочи стало больше
<Zogar> переставили по скайпу ей убунту
<Zogar> и настроили
<Zogar> +1  к карме
<Intrpt>  Zogar: это ж вы часа 3 назад начали.. Круто.
<Zogar> Угу. Ну если бы не вебкамера ее, хрен бы получилось
<Zogar> там с дисководом проблема - в итоге поставили с  SD-карты
<shenmue> зачот
<shenmue> я 4 часа обьяснял как прошивку в сонерики сменить
<shenmue> по аське блондинке
<vdrandom> не зря время убил хоть?
<Zogar> shenmue: сильно ) я б не рискнул )) вдрг запорет?
<shenmue> зря.
<shenmue> всего лишь надо зажать кнопку цэ на телефоне, воткнуть шнур и нажать апгрейд
<Zogar> vdrandom: Я? наверное, не зря. По крайней мере за 3 часа энтузиазм не подрастеряла
<scribus12> народ - у меня куча .мп3 файлов в которых русские тэги показаны крякозябрами. Не подскажете как пофиксить?
<vdrandom> перекодировать в UTF
<scribus12> vdrandom:  а не подскажете какой-нибудь масс - перекодировшик?
<Intrpt> scribus12: easytag поставь
<vdrandom> с ходу - нет
<vdrandom> easytag, да
<Intrpt> scribus12: есть в стандартных репах
<shenmue> мутаген
<vdrandom> но есть и кли-тулзы
<shenmue> либо скрипт
<Intrpt> scribus12: изитаг прост в управлении, работает быстро.
<AndreX> find -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1
<Intrpt> это в папке с музыкой, верно?
<scribus12> Ага. спасибо всем. пошел смотреть на них.
<vdrandom> AndreX, файнду надо указывать, где искать
<scribus12> AndreX: wow. jeto interesno. schas poprobuju.
<vdrandom> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<AndreX> не обязательно, если в текущей папке то и ищет в текущей
<Intrpt> и эта команда только для мп3, во флаке так не переписать.. для всех файлов есть вариант?
<vdrandom> в flac и ogg контейнерах по умолчанию используется UTF-8
<vdrandom> а вот в мрз этом вашем не по стандартам ._.
<Intrpt> это грабберы не по стандартам просто пишут таги.
<scribus12> AndreX: установил python-mutagen и сработало мигом. спасибо.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32169
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, разложили все по полкам. Нвидиа рулит в линуксе.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Если к разработке и сборке Х12 подойдут правильно, то возможно все будет летать.
<Zogar> А я как-то онлайн-радио привык слушать
<Zogar> забил на МП3 почти
<Zogar> иногда только граббилку включаю
<Zogar> streamripper
<vdrandom> нормальную поддержку оптимуса бы... только всем, естественно, пофиг
<scribus12> vdrandom: что за оптимус?
<Zogar> Optimus Prime )
<vdrandom> nVidia Optimus
<scribus12> Zogar: I like bubmblbee more. lol
<vdrandom> два видеоадаптера - интел и нвидия, интел для вывода изображения,  нвидия - для обсчитывания графики
<vdrandom> nvidia сказали "идите нафиг, под линуксами поддерживать не будем".
<vdrandom> так что городим костыли вроде шмеля и айронхайда
<vdrandom> как-то скучно на работе
<vdrandom> пойду посплю
<scribus12> ххахаа. на самом деле есть проект Bumblebee для Nvidia Optimus. тока на википедии посмотрел.
<scribus12> lol
<Zogar> Десептиконы. Это все их проделки
<[Raiden]> сча вроде другая переключалка есть
<scribus12> есть альтернатива скайпу кроме Екиги? Что то пробовал пидгин/гаджим/Эпифани но ни в какую.
<Nor8> scribus12: http://sflphone.org/features
<Zogar> гугл жеж
<Nor8> scribus12: Да и чем тебя скайп не устраивает?
<Zogar> чем гуглочат с гугловидеом не катит?
<scribus12> Zogar: гуглочат? но он же только в браузере?
<scribus12> Nor8: Nor8: проприетарность?
<Zogar> в браузере, а где еще. К хрому идет плагин и вуаля - в браузере имеем звук и видеочат
<scribus12> Zogar: так а хотелось бы чтоб оно в трее сидело все время и тренькало когда кто стучится.  Ато если браусер закрыт?
<Zogar> scribus12: а у тебя бывает закрыт браузер? Оо
<Zogar> На современном компе браузер всегда открыт. всегда ))
<User284[web]> приветствую всех. не могу заставить иксы работать на 1280х1024@85gh. какие только маны не перепробывал, все в пустую. помогите кто чем может
<Zogar> User284[web]: давай попробую помочь ) Убунта какая? ноут какой?
<[Raiden]> gtf 1280 1024 85 , потом читай про структуру xorg.conf и как прописать Modeline
<scribus12> Zogar: у меня нет если не сплю. Ну а как когда комп выключен? Тем более это я родителям на комп ставлю. У них браузер может быть закрыт ... и частенько.
<User284[web]> <Zogar> 11.10 у меня пк
<Zogar> scribus12: А какая задача, если полностью сформулировать?
<User284[web]> <[Raiden]> в то и фишка что modeline прописываю в конфиг и толку вообще 0
<[Raiden]> загрузись с конфигм, потом покажи /var/log/Xorg.0.log и сам конфиг
<Zogar> User284[web]: А дрова какие? Проприетарные? Рекомендованные?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<scribus12> Zogar: VV chat Linux to Linux.
<Nor8>  User284[web]: А монитор то какой?
<User284[web]> монитор crt.   lg f720p
<User284[web]> лог иксов будет минут через 5
<Zogar> scribus12: Я бы попробовал все же браузер фоном заставить висеть, коли так. Чтобы при звонке оно просыпалось.
<scribus12> Zogar: Да скайп работает без проблем в обсчем. это я только из-за проприетарности исчу что есчо есть. Екига тоже без проблем работает.
<Zogar> scribus12: капай в сторону гугла, все равно все там будем. всмысле, в облаке.
<scribus12> Zogar: :) kewl
<User284[web]> Проприетарные 173 nvidia
<Zogar> Мне чуток полегче - у мну еретический мак. Тут такая фишка есть как FaceTime. Эта хрень в фоне висит и запускается автоматом с видео. Держу на случай, если вдруг срочно нужно будет позвонить, а скайп/гугол не будут запущены
<Zogar> scribus12: заодно можно приучить предков к веб-почте гугла, ибо нефик маилрушечку юзать и диск почтовыми базами засорять.
<Zogar> scribus12: у меня батя даже гуглоRSS осилил и коворкинг-работу с общими документами в гуглодоксах
<scribus12> lol.  купил новый ноут родителям. Только ставить русский язык - Опа - толька на ултимат или энтерпрайз. Whoooaaaт? Поставил Хубунту - работает, обновляется, никаких вирусов. красота.
<[Raiden]> мог бы узнат ьчто винда нерусская перед покупкой
<scribus12> [Raiden]: к сожалениию живу далеко, все версии английские:(  честно говоря даже не ожидал подвоха ot MS.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<User791[web]> не могу зайти в настройки nvidia settings выдает Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:  Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<[Raiden]> тогда ты наверное знаешь английский ) А что бы только мечатать \видеть русский достаточно выбрат ьрегион и шрифты  в панели управления
<[Raiden]> User791[web]: Поэтому я попросил и лог и конфиг. О ну тебя кривой, это очевидно, иначе бы моделайн сработал
<Zogar> User791[web]: А лог будет? )
<[Raiden]> набери sudo nvidia-xconfig  или  sudo X -configure :1   -  в последнем случае пример будет в хомпапке xorg.conf.new или -new
<scribus12> [Raiden]: так да  - Русский без проблем установлся:) поменял пару весчей. В обсчем выглядит кака винда. доволен как слон.
<[Raiden]> User791[web]: потом покажи мне, лучше сделанный второй командой
<[Raiden]> и я его поправлю
<Nor8> scribus12: Патчи руссификации всегда можно было скачать с офф сайта МС.
<User791[web]> лог без моделайнов. http://pastebin.com/DaR1y59P
<Nor8> scribus12: Хотя если Хубунту работает, то мс особо и не нужен.
<User791[web]> raiden вот конф иксов из хома http://pastebin.com/b3UWEc5p
<yacoov> bb
<[Raiden]> User791[web]: давай ещё вывод команды gtf 1280 1024 85
<[Raiden]> сча сделаем
<scribus12> Nor8: nahhaaa. mui пак только для определенных версий (ultimate/enterprise). Всегда можно сломать, но просто надоело уже. Есть есчо висталайзер  - тоже рабоет - но опять же - если купил новый комп - я не хочу сообсчений "Вы типа пали жертвой пиратства"
<User791[web]> # 1280x1024 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.38 kHz; pclk: 159.36 MHz   Modeline "1280x1024_85.00"  159.36  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1075  -HSync +Vsync
<Zogar> Там модуль "nv" не загрузился, вроде в этом дело
<[Raiden]> повиси тут
<scribus12> Nor8: тем более если хубунту можно так опростить:  http://imageshack.us/f/694/scr2w.png/
<User791[web]> я тут могу висеть хоть до утра. главное что бы сделать. а то уже 1.5 года пытаюсь сделать, а все не получается
<Zogar> 1.5 года это срок ) Пора уже видео менять, устарело )
<Sergey_IT> User791[web], а какая нвидиа?
<[Raiden]> User791[web]: http://paste.org.ru/?l6x5ma попробуй с этим загрузиться
<[Raiden]> дело не в видеокарте. В мониторе
<[Raiden]> видеокарта не получает инфу от него
<Zogar> Ети ваши заморские мониторы )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> с некоторыми моделями бывает или в связке видеокарта\монитор. А бывает ещё выгорает то что должно выдават ьинфу.
<User791[web]> geforce 7300gs
<[Raiden]> в винде это лечится инифайлом из дарйвера или ручным выбором. А тут моделайном
<User791[web]> zogar когда ты не играешь и не смотришь fullhd, то такой в полне хватает мне
<User791[web]> в винде выбираешь какое тебе разрешение надо и герцовку и не замарачиваешся больше об этом
<[Raiden]> на 7300 можно бегать в урбан террор или опен арену
<[Raiden]> вполне
<User791[web]> в duke nuken на минимуме 5-15 фпс
<Zogar> User791[web]: Да я тоже не притязателен, на самом деле. Мне 15" выше крыши
<[Raiden]> в новом дюке видимо )
<[Raiden]> User791[web]: ну чего, грузился с моим конфигом?
<User791[web]> в новом не старом ))))
<User791[web]> есть в /etc/x11/ пехать?
<User791[web]> его
<[Raiden]> ну да /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zogar> старый хорг тоько не сноси )
<[Raiden]> sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf или по вкусу
<Zogar> переименуй
<User791[web]> ща попробую вернутся
<[Raiden]> ща попробую вернутся - лол
<Zogar> Прощай...
<Zogar> ))
<User048[web]> не каких изменений вот лог http://paste.org.ru/?74hftg
<yurau_> привет неспящим
<yurau_> какой прогой удаленно с линукса вин7 управлять?
<[Raiden]> Хм [    12.540] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024_85.00"; removing.
<yurau_> yurau_: tightvnc ставить на винду или есть другой способ?
<yurau_> в локальной сети
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: зачем на lcd 85 герц? :)
<Zogar> yurau_: TeamViewer ?
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: а кто говорил об лсд?
<yurau_> сейчас посмотрю
<User048[web]> sig_wall crt
<sig_wall> ну сейчас crt это что-то очень редкое. :)
<Zogar> м б моник не держит?
<sig_wall> ну прописать руками в xorg.conf или в xrandr никто не мешает, если что
<User048[web]> в suse на открытых дровах все ок и в винде тоже
<Zogar> Тогда мб открытые дрова и не париться?
<[Raiden]> User048[web]: Этот конфиг сохрани , мне думается о нвсетаки правильный.  иИ погугли по ошибке  NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024_85.00"; removing.
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался с такой )
<User048[web]> zogar на открытых 400 фпс а на приоретарных от 2000
<[Raiden]> User048[web]: набери xrandr -s 1280x1024 -r 85
<[Raiden]> меняется что-нить?
<User048[web]> Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> xrandr -q  набери
<User048[web]> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768 default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       50.0*    51.0     52.0     53.0     54.0      960x540        55.0      840x525        56.0     57.0      832x624        58.0      800x600        59.0     60.0     61.0     62.0     63.0     64.0
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а если тебе дрова попробоват ьсменить 17х на 280х?
<[Raiden]> оин всроде всё держат начиная с гф 6ххх
<[Raiden]> User048[web]: попробуй , 1. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  , 2 sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<[Raiden]> и ребутнись. Ну и прощай на всякий случай.
<User048[web]> на 280 у меня юниту 3д и 2д полностью встают и не шевелятся
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> а если
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> тут 285 есть
<User048[web]> ща попробую
<[Raiden]> копию конфа сделай всетаки. Мб пригодится при дальнейшем разбирательстве )
<vdrandom> никому пакет с mplayer2 с поддержкой Hi10P не попадался?
<scribus12> yurau_: VNC по моему удобнее. Teamviewer - это wine прога. Особенное если настроить ddclient с dyndns и reverse VNC (чтоб не парится с людьми которые не умеют порт форвардинг делать).
<[Raiden]> что значит вайнпрога?
<vdrandom> scribus12, а тимвивер просто запускается
<vdrandom> и работает!
<[Raiden]> scribus12: https://www.teamviewer.com/ru/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<vdrandom> [Raiden], там вайн в комплекте :)
<[Raiden]> забавно, 2 раза юзал и не заметил.
<[Raiden]> бывает
<scribus12> может я ошибаюсь. Теам виевер под wine ставится?
<Sergey_IT> User048[web], позавчера пробовал на 11.10 драйвера нвидиа (из предлагаемых) лучшие результаты были с версией 9х
<vdrandom> scribus12, он ставится вместе с вайном. :)
<[Raiden]> точно, слил пакет, посмотрел. тимвьюер это шеллскрипт вызывающий вайн с чем надо
<[Raiden]> обманули меня :) Хотя долен заметил в 1 случае из 2 всё было ок. Да и во втором тоже, канал только был плохой
<[Raiden]> молодцы в общем-то. Был случай ещё с 1 звукомым редактором. Там было написано что поддерживаетсяустанвока через вайн
<[Raiden]> на хомсайте
<scribus12> [Raiden]: По моему удобнее взять себе беспатный днс адресм включить реверсивный ВНЦ на своем компе, а людям такие вот скрипты отсылать: http://pastie.org/2780250
<[Raiden]> scribus12: внц очень медленный. Может мне не везло, но почти нереально было использовать
<vdrandom> внц медленный
<[Raiden]> Я слышал про какой-то freenx но не пробовал
<vdrandom> такой же тормоз вроде
<[Raiden]> мб
<scribus12> если я правильно погуглил - teamviewr тоже работаэт нa VNC.
<[Raiden]> может совпало или мне попадался особенно медленый внц клиент\серв )
<User203[web]> поставил 285 появилось разрешение 1280х1024@60гц, кинул конф raidena 1024х768 стало
<[Raiden]> может я ошибся там где-то, просто не вижу.
<User203[web]> вот лог иксов http://paste.org.ru/?6fdiv6
<[Raiden]> в nvidia-settings не появился нужный рефреш?
<User203[web]> не а. его не когда там и не было он всегда 60 предлагает
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<[Raiden]> похоже не совсем прямо дрова встали 11.705] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
<[Raiden]> хотя на разршение и рефреш это не влияет
<[Raiden]> на 3д вм может влиять
<scribus12> [Raiden]: я ползьовался х11внц. Та,м по моему есть какой-то кэш , но никогда не пользовался. tightvnc поддерживает компрессию но им нужно пльзоватся на обоих концах тогда, т.к. это не стандартая фича.
<[Raiden]> [    11.705] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try
<[Raiden]> [    11.705] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
<[Raiden]> scribus12: ну да, на обеих конечно
<[Raiden]> это не проблема если есть сеть
<[Raiden]> ты ожеш ьпользовать внц , если доволен\хватает
<User203[web]> погуглив нашёл тут форум с проблемой почти аналогичной моей, там есть пару решений. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/warum-640x480-maximale-bildschirmaufloesung/?flavour=mobile может подскажете что от туда
<Zogar> Тимвьювер воткнул, залогинил его в общую сеть и все. Твоя сеть из десятка компов, к каждому из которых можно подключиться 1 раз тыкнув
<Zogar> и не надо скриптов и парить себе мозг - за натом чел или нет
<Zogar> корявая прога, да. но работает и сносно
<Zogar> и говоришь чайнику - а запусти ка TV
<Zogar> он знает что TV - это не телик а тимвьювер
<[Raiden]> если надо рулить линем, возможно лучше вебморда вбмин или ссш  - они не так критичны к каналу и возможно этого хватит
<[Raiden]> webmin
<Zogar> да и TV не критичен
<Zogar> нормально тянет всё
<Zogar> у меня как рас с десяток-другой компов в общей VPN сетке, как раз из тех кого я на убунту пересаживал
<Zogar> в тяжелых случаях рулю по удаленке
<Zogar> и выработал правило - ставишь убунту, метапакет, скайп и тимвьювер. Дальше по удаленке - команды в чат кидаю или через TV
<Zogar> хотя вообще редко рулю - убунта настолько юзерфрендли, что все и так ОК
<Zogar> Всем снофф
<RyoShi> Доброй ночи всем. Ребят, сменил тип учётки с админской на обычную... Как теперь вернуть root подскажите, плиз. Там же, в "пользователях" - не выходит поменять тип учётной записи. Помогите, плиз. (По форумам лазаю - пока не нашёл решения. )
<[Raiden]> RyoShi: что ты имееш ьв виду под вернуть рут?
<[Raiden]> возможность исполнять судо?
<RyoShi> Да. Вообще, что бы тип учётной записи был "Администратор".
<RyoShi> Ubuntu 11.10 если это имеет значение.
<[Raiden]> RyoShi: над одобавить юзера в группу admin , если некем. То надо это сделат ьс рекавери режима, выбрав там выброс рутовой консоли , либо слайва сделать чрут и испозовать команду для задания группы  либо в редакторе поправить 2 файла связанных с групп
<[Raiden]> ами  в /etc
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<RyoShi> Понятно. Поподробнее про команды можно?
<[Raiden]> попробуй usermod -a -G  admin,sudo,plugdev  username
<[Raiden]> RyoShi: вот названия групп в которые входит мой юзер http://paste.org.ru/?anm6d1
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-30
<inkvizitor68sl> а ТЫ обновил tzdata на серверах?
<inkvizitor68sl> жжшечка вот нет
<[Raiden]> мне это помогло echo 'Etc/GMT-4' | sudo tee /etc/timezone && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive tzdata
<[Raiden]> незнаю верно ли так делать, но убрал 1 косяк с датами в софте
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> -4?
<vdrandom> Москва же в перманентном UTC+4 сейчас
<[Raiden]> в паре прог часы показывали на час меньше, теперь ок. Верна ли запись я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> в гугле просто попалось
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-get install tzdata, угу.
<inkvizitor68sl> до м-ки
<[Raiden]> 2011m-0ubuntu0.11.10 без бага уже?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть она с другим багом
<inkvizitor68sl> критичным для mysql
<inkvizitor68sl> он начинает цпу жрать в полтора раза больше
<inkvizitor68sl> но время там правильное для руси, украины и беларуси.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот в дебиане пакетик правильно собрали, с нужным патчем.
<inkvizitor68sl> там всё ок.
<vdrandom> инк, тебе опенвпн доводилось поднимать?
<vdrandom> в дебиане?
<inkvizitor68sl> доводилось, но я замучался.
<inkvizitor68sl> так, всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> все серверы проверил нужные.
<inkvizitor68sl> можно спать
<vdrandom> оок :) он сертификаты цепляет из /etc/openvpn?
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: там в конфиге путь
<vdrandom> странно. в примере не попалось
<vdrandom> пойду дальше ковырять :) снов
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, как жеж было аццтойно проверять правильность украинского времени.
<inkvizitor68sl> ты идешь на time.yandex.ru, тупишь, понимаешь, что тебе нужно здесь проверить время, если оно неправильное - то будут ругать на работе.
<inkvizitor68sl> потом ты понимаешь, что кроме time.yandex.ru тебе негде проверить сколько там на украине сейчас.
<inkvizitor68sl> замкнутый круг, блин.
<inkvizitor68sl> снов всем.
<Amblnb> Часовые пояса уже отменили? о_О
<vdrandom> ээ
<vdrandom> Amblnb, нет, вроде
<Amblnb> А инквизитор видать так не думает )
<vdrandom> а, ну то есть изменения в силу уже вступили, да
<vdrandom> этой ночью как раз
<Amblnb> А что москва на летнем осталась? Или за час до перевода было?
<vdrandom> Amblnb, Москва осталась в UTC+4 aka MSD
<Amblnb> Мдя...
<vdrandom> отлично же!
<Amblnb> Я вроде как почти в поясе москвы, а она за два часа от меня ))))
<vdrandom> ну, то есть, непривычно, конечно, обычно по зимнему, MSK, ориентировались
<vdrandom> которое было UTC+3
<Amblnb> Это поясное время +3
<vdrandom> может, тут кто в openvpn шарит?
<TNH> всем привет
<SKonst> что-то тихо сегодня. у всех всё работает?
<dmay> просто нормальные люди не сидят по воскресеньям в ирц, и уж тем более не пилят всякие линупсы
<dmay> (я просто мимо проходил)
<User677[web]> подскажите плз, в убунту если заблокировать экран, можно убрать кнопку сменить пользователя?
<SKonst> dmay, я, например, пью пиво. совершенно случайно за компом
<SKonst> User677[web], а вообще где-нибудь можно?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<SKonst> ???? ???????
<User677[web]> Нет же , но всё же интересно
<SKonst> User677[web], я тоже хочу убрать  кнопку
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а я завтракаю и смотрю на снегопад
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а ты ищешь внимания среди ненавистных тебе линуксоидов
<SKonst> а я обедаю пивом, и уже не смотрю на снегопад
<skai-falkorr> он лучше тебя
<skai-falkorr> он не пил
<SKonst> это вопрос спорный
<SKonst> можно пить, и быть человеком. а можно не пить, и быть говном
<SKonst> skai-falkorr, как мне сделать баш для андроида?
<SKonst> skai-falkorr, хочу баш в телефоне
<RfAFdlS> SKonst: в марките посмотри. есть такие приложения.
<SKonst> RfAFdlS, там 3.1. а я хочу 4.2
<m0rt[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста, сейчас ставлю ubuntu 10.11, остановился на этапе подготовки к установки, дело в том, что ноут не может подключится к сети
<m0rt[web]> как настроить сеть?
<m0rt[web]> Ноут Acer Aspire 5115, инет идет через роутер Dlink dir300NRU, в сети еще 3 комьютера и все подключаются без проблем, а тут не хочет
<RfAFdlS> m0rt[web]: провод в ноут втыкни
<m0rt[web]> втыкнут
<sharikoff> к вайфаю чтоль?
<m0rt[web]> вайфай вообще не ловит, пишет нет прошивки
<sharikoff> sudo su
<m0rt[web]> м?
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<sharikoff> ifconfig eth0 dhcp
<m0rt[web]> я только решил начать знакомится с линуксом и не знаю как войти в консоль)
<sharikoff> alt f2
<sharikoff> xterm
<m0rt[web]> не входит, а точно можно открыть консоль на еще не поставленый линукс?))
<m0rt[web]> или может имеет смысл ставить дальше без сети, а потом уже решать проблемы с сетью?
<vdrandom> однако... товарищи, а как заставить нетворкманагера сохранить настройки openvpn?
<sharikoff> ставь
<m0rt[web]> ок, ставлю. как закончу с установкой напишу
<vdrandom> m0rt[web], выгрузи лишние драйвера вайфая
<vdrandom> у меня на леново отказывался вайфай работать, пока я не вырубил модуль acer_wmi
<vdrandom> ну и харон с ним, с этим вашим нетворкманагером, так опенвпн поднял, демоном :3
<sharikoff> и праильно
<sharikoff> и лучше ipsec
<sharikoff> а не опенвпн
<vdrandom> sharikoff, а чем лучше-то?
<sharikoff> надежнее
<Intrpt> странно.. убунту догадалась время не переводить, а сотовый, гад, перевёл.. -)
<TNH> :)
<TNH> сёдня приехал на работу а у сменика часы на мобиле перевелись ,было так смешно смотреть на нево было когда он с просони смену мне сдавал
<Intrpt> может кто-нибудь знает хороший будильник для убунту? Был один, но закончился (даже сайта нет уже).
<Intrpt> или в терминале есть что-то типа sudo shutdown -h?
<Escsun> Intrpt, можно с помощью cron
<[Raiden]> man crontab
<Intrpt> ок, спасибо, посмотрю
<Intrpt> посмотрел.. через крон не удобно. Мне будильник несколько раз на день надо ставить. Ладно, буду искать решение.
<[Raiden]> man at
<[Raiden]> )
<vanyok[web]> Приветствую всех! Почему до сих пор не обновили ubuntu.ru информацией о том, что Lubuntu тоже включен в семью? Он теперь вместе со всеми. :)
<yacoov> привет
<[Raiden]> Мб обновят. Передал кому надо
<yacoov> эт кому?
<[Raiden]> не скажу )
<yacoov> :)
<shenmue> прально
<shenmue> никому про меня не слова
<vanyok[web]> Благодарю!
<vanyok[web]> Хорошего дня.
<yacoov> ванек тебе тогоже
<yacoov> ё
<yacoov> что молчим?
<UA1000> молчание - это золото
<skai-falkorr> http://llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch.com/
<shenmue> хочу там почтовый ящик
<shenmue> длина же имени не ограниченна?
<[Raiden]> Я бы не стал проверять
<skai-falkorr> http://abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijk.com/
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: вот сайт с почтой на одноименном домене
<VMV> привет всем
<VMV> а из 11.10 выпилили возможность предварительного прослушивания мп3, или это можно где-то включить? подскажите плз кто-нибудь)
<skai-falkorr> VMV: поставь суши и нажми пробел
<VMV> skai-falkorr, он из ппа ставится?
<skai-falkorr> VMV: а в репах тебе его недостаточно?
<VMV> говорит нет такого
<VMV> сорри, нашел)
<VMV> спасибо!
<Onkeltem> Как распаковать tar архив, чтобы он не восстанавливал mode их архива?
<Onkeltem> то есть чтобы если внутри файл с разрешением 644, то чтобы он распаковался с разрешениеим 666 (не считая umask)
<SKonst> а что такое mode?
<Onkeltem> ну права
<SKonst> ну распакуй на vfat. там прав нету
<Onkeltem> Да нет у меня никакого vfat, ты чего :)
<skai-falkorr> man tar
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: уже, не нашел. Пробовал tar zxf file.tar.gz --mode=666 - вообще бестолку
<shenmue> !lxdream
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lxdream'
<SKonst> !lxpanelx
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lxpanelx'
<dmay> skai-falkorr: чочо? с чего это ту взял что я линуксоидов ненавижу, глупенький?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: потому что они лучше тебя? и ты завидуешь:-Р
<dmay> skai-falkorr: толсто же :\
<skai-falkorr> dmay: правда не может быть толстой
<dmay> где ваше чуство прекрасного, молодой человек?
<baronos> кто ни будь встечал расширение для хрома чтоб вот эта панель гугла с аккаунтом http://i.minus.com/i7wIBSUUfd1qW.png висела всегда на всех сайтах, так же как панель с вкладками http://i.minus.com/iEsB9zJ67nLGY.png
<skai-falkorr> убито скрином венды, который очередной неудачник вантузовод решил выложить на лор, притворившись закосом.
<Sir_> народ есть идеи с моей проблемой pppd[2607]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<dmay> baronos: всё прогрессивное человечество, думает как её убрать, а он наоборот хочет...
<dmay> skai-falkorr: на лоре? вантузовод? да тебя затролели олололол!!!11!
<baronos> dmay: О_о она удобная же если юзаешь один гугл)
<dmay> это плохо, если юзаешь один гугл...
<SKonst> гм. срач?
<baronos> конечно, теория заговора и все такое.
<dmay> хуже чем если у тебя весь софт от мс и купленый
<[Raiden]> baronos: на панели избранного создай папку и накидай туда ссылок на гуглоресурсы, перевод , карта, картинки  и т.д. И они всегда будут с тобой, в виде выпадающего списка.
<[Raiden]> а эту панель убери нафиг
<baronos> [Raiden]: спс, я об этом думал, но как то не кошерно)
<SKonst> dmay, так я чото не понел про линуксойдов.  что с ними не так?
<[Raiden]> у меня такая папка зовется google , но я потом её стал юзать не только для гугла, а для всего что может с поиском быт ьсвязано
<dmay> SKonst: skai-falkorr утверждает что я их ненавижу
<skai-falkorr> dmay: если у тебя весь софт от мс и купленный - эт не плохо.эт даж хорошо
<SKonst> dmay, и ты их ненавидишь?
<[Raiden]> вообще, панель избранного удобная штука, если кидать не на неё, а  в подпапки. Если прям на ней, то мал очто уместится и смысла нет.
<User974[web]> Тут есть люди?
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> тут только линуксойды
<User974[web]> хорошо
<User974[web]> Кто-нибудь предоставляет платные услуги по настройке ubuntu?
<SKonst> User974[web], я
<SKonst> 20$
<SKonst> чего настроить?
<yacoov> лол
<User974[web]> нужно связать два домена с папками
<Zogar> User974[web]: с видео вчера получилось?
<User974[web]> короче настроить dns
<User534[web]> не дает обновить, помогите, E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swa
<[Raiden]> User534[web]: а что в этом сообщении тебе не понятно?
<User534[web]> E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-oneiric.list как исправить? удалил репы эти, ошибка все равно есть
<[Raiden]> sudo nano  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-oneiric.list
<[Raiden]> ain надо убрат ьили закоментировать.
<User534[web]> а как сохранить?
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user SKonst 84600 мы - некоммерческое сообщество
<[Raiden]> в этом редакторе внизу подписаны хоткеи. Сам догадайся.
<User534[web]> ^8  просто записывает в строку
<[Raiden]> ctrl+x дави ,оно предложиь сохранить
<zapun_> mode/#ubuntu-ru [+v zapun_]
<User534[web]> спасибо_
<[Raiden]> или ctrl+o , ctrl+x
<dmay> skai-falkorr: это плохо в смысле анального рабства. но а/р у мса лучше чем тотальное а/р у гугла, вот что я хотел сказать
<skai-falkorr> dmay: арабство гугла лучше, чем мелкософта.ибо арабы гугла по статистике обладают большим средним iq, чем арабы мелкомягких:)
<[Raiden]> если так рассуждать, то люди вообще склонны подпадать под влияние ради удобств
<dmay> skai-falkorr: пруф или не было ;)
<[Raiden]> вот скажем, есть дебиан не привязанный к комерческим организациям
<[Raiden]> но вам кажется что убунта для вас удобней и всё
<[Raiden]> вы привязаны к каноникал
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а ты подумай тем, что еще не съело мелкомягкое:)ведь арабов мелких больше, чем гугла.даж по рашке.и у мелких арабы - тп, школоло и быдло на 95% народонаселения. статистика жеж
<dmay> [Raiden]: арабство у команды дебиана оно не ради удобств, а ради того, чтоб сервера работали )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: арабство у команды дебиана оно не ради удобств, а ради того, чтоб убунты работали ) *obvious fix
<sig_wall> товарищи. у вас на 11.10 java не крошится? у меня крошится стабильно, причём как icedtea, так и oracle-jdk, на разных компах.
<sig_wall> на libc'шной функции типа nss_blabla
<dmay> skai-falkorr: 95% не арабы просто потому что они не понимают, что это такое. если им понадобится какая нить почта, они пойдут на мыло.ру или качать какой нит зебат
<[Raiden]> я не пользую приложения на яве, фиг знает
<sig_wall> не сразу, но например когда jetty переинициализируется после обновления jar
<sig_wall> 100% крошится
<skai-falkorr> dmay: 95% арабы, даже и не подозревающие о зонде.но арабством они не перестают страдать.просто считают, что они здоровые, а жопа просто так чешется:)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: мб. но чешется скорее из-за криворукости )
<dmay> во всяком, из за неё чешется намного сильнее
<baronos> на 11.10 наблюдали проблему со скайпом при автозапуске, и установленной в настройка галочки запуск свернутым в лоток, скайп висит в процессах, а не в трее.
<[Raiden]> со 100% увренностью могу заявить, что baronos не про kubuntu
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> ну может на юнити тоже такое наблюдаеться)
<dmay> на юнити эта галочка не нужна
<dmay> как и лоток в 95% случаев
<skai-falkorr> @devoice dmay
<baronos> понятно, это топ панель не отображает при автозапуске свернутый скайп)
<zune1984> привет всем
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<zune1984> не мог бы кто помочь мне с проблемой, я решил поставить себе ubuntu  на ноутбук но дистрибутив не ставится, даже диск не грузится
<UA1000> в биосе выставил CD ?
<zune1984> да
<[Raiden]> значит записал криво\битый имидж
<Vladislaw> у меня на ноуте по дефолту касание 2 пальцами -- не средняя кн мыши а правая, но я нашел скрипт который все меняет, так вот если подсоединить ЮСБ мышь, кнопки опять путаются
<UA1000> лучше с флешки ставить
<zune1984> я записывал несколько дисков на разных компьтерах и  на всех дисках одно и тоже, пробывал с флешки ставить тоже самое
<Vladislaw> а как сделать скрипт который бы запускался при подключении мыши
<User390[web]> Господа, кто-нибудь подскажет, есть ли какая-нибудь команда, которая показывает краткую сводку о системе (как при входе в tty)?
<Nor8> Battlefield 3 кто-нибудь уже запустил на убунту, есть технофрики среди нас? :-D
<ibis_ibis> User390[web], uname -a
<[Raiden]> zune1984: либо имидж битый , либ оты что-то не так делаешь. На 1 компе ещё можно было бы принять за баг, и то сначала должно грузитьяс, потом уже баг. НА нескольких - уже сомнительно.
<[Raiden]> у тебя же совсем не грузится
<[Raiden]> как ты говоришь
<zune1984> да совсем не грузится
<[Raiden]> значит дело не в убунте, до загрузки просто дело не доходит
<User390[web]> не, именно как когда логинишься в консоли при запуске показывает время последнего заходу под этой учеткой. кол-во запущенных процессов и т.д.
<zune1984> в том то и дело вроде как с диска начинает грузится а дальше черный экран и все
<ibis_ibis> User390[web], who
<[Raiden]> а, начинает всетаки
<ibis_ibis> User390[web], w
<[Raiden]> zune1984: фиг знает в общем )
<ibis_ibis> zune1984, а один и тот же образ записывал?
<zune1984> ну я как в инете лазил нашел одну статью в которой была описано подобная проблема но там бвло написано что проблема в в видно карте
<UA1000> может болванка зацарапаная ?
<zune1984> или в драцверах
<User390[web]> не то, вот как на этом скрине - http://www.google.com/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Sd3kgrxXWzY/S14ibkZPxcI/AAAAAAAAAeA/P1hGCDh6BpY/s400/Ubuntu+on+Hyper-V+-+SSH+via+PuTTY.png&sa=X&ei=BFKtTvj8La7Y4QTRy_GlDg&ved=0CAwQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNE1BWSXTXydo3OzZnXqZ8feXzmI_A
<ibis_ibis> zune1984, а какая у тебя?
<[Raiden]> zune1984: во время загрузки вообще ничего небыло видно?
<zune1984> нет не то
<ibis_ibis> User390[web], прям такого конкретного не знаю
<zune1984> просто черный экран
<[Raiden]> с дровами проблемы и правда бывают, но они обычно появляются на этапе загрузки гуи
<UA1000> R+,R- может привод не поддерживает
<zune1984> видео карта ати радион
<User390[web]> жалко :( ясно, спасибо, придется и дальше через вебмин смотреть :)
<zune1984> 3200 hd
<UA1000> что за образ древний ?
<UA1000> там в командную строку входит
<zune1984> к стате мне удаолсь как то установить ubuntu 10,04  но он встал криво
<[Raiden]> если ты уверен что дело в видео, можешь попробовать alternate-cd
<[Raiden]> там текстовы установщик, может прокатит
<[Raiden]> но я личн осомневаюсь что в видео
<[Raiden]> ну или не пробуй. Зачем тебе ос котоаря даже ставится криво
<[Raiden]> )
<ibis_ibis> )))
<zune1984> ну наверное  и не буду пробывать больше ставить linux  на ноутбук
<ghabit> Hello. Я написал ярлычек для игры. cd папка с игрой, запустить скрипт, который запускает бинарник, все такое, положил на раб. стол, назначил иконку. Все ок, вот только при запуске каждый раз спрашивает что с ним делать.
<ghabit> Запустить или показать.
<[Raiden]> ярыччек или шеллскрипт?
<[Raiden]> ярлычек
<[Raiden]> ато не ясно как-то
<ghabit> #!/bin/sh
<ghabit> cd папка с игрой
<ghabit> потом ./скрипт
<ghabit> Ну и все.
<ghabit> Потом chmod +x
<ghabit> И иконку в свойствах подцепил.
<[Raiden]> ясно. 1. это не называется ярлыком , 2. полазь в настройках наутилуса, там что-то было про всегда спрашивать или нет
<ghabit> И еще. wine при установке притянул notepad, который теперь везде в контекстом меню "открыть с помощью notepad". Как убить эту лажу? Вайна нет давно.
<[Raiden]> ярлыки тут обычноимеют  .desktop расширение и уж точно не начинаются с #!/bin/sh
<[Raiden]> кстати #!/bin/sh лучше не писать, плохая привычка. Обычно это симлинк на другой шелл , причем не всегда 1 и тот же
<[Raiden]> лучше #!/bin/bash
<garry-78> Всем привет
<garry-78> Я пару дней не могу к этому каналу из Pidgin подключиться. Говорит что Ошибка разрешения имени irc.ubuntu.com.
<garry-78> Я пару дней не могу к этому каналу из Pidgin подключиться. Говорит что Ошибка разрешения имени irc.ubuntu.com. Как побороть?
<User645[web]> Кто может помочь настроить ubuntu на платной основе?
<User645[web]> Здесь есть кто-нибудь
<zloykaban> привет всем
<zloykaban> у меня простой вопрос, есть ли какой нить способ быстро реанимировать вайфай (чип intel 5150)
<zloykaban> после апгрейда на 11.10
<zloykaban> ?
<sig_wall> zloykaban: ноут какой модели?
<zloykaban> acer
<zloykaban>  531h вроде
<sig_wall> zloykaban: проверь lsmod на всякую ересь типа acer_wmi
<sig_wall> у меня оно создаёт вайфай-интерфейс с постоянно включенным rfkill, что не даёт работать networkmanager'у
<zloykaban> выпилить этот мобуль ?
<zloykaban> *модуль
<zloykaban> он есть\
<sig_wall> попробуй его sudo rmmod acer_wmi
<sig_wall> и sudo restart network-manager
<zloykaban> даже рестарта не понадобилось, спасибо
<zloykaban> ща в блеклист его отправлю
<User645[web]> Кто может помочь настроить ubuntu на платной основе?
<zloykaban> старое мудрость "не было печали апдейтов накачали"
<Onkeltem> ведроид показывается старое время
<Onkeltem> с утра встал, посмотрел на духовку и глазам не поверил - на ней правильное время, а на ведроиде - нет. Вот думаю искусственный интеллект! Даже старая духовка умнее андроида
<sig_wall> zloykaban: странно, что он мешает нормальной работе даже на acer'ах
<zloykaban> кстати блекбери нормально обновил таймзону и показывал верное время
<sig_wall> этот acer_wmi
<UA1000> +User645[web] гугл может помочь
<zloykaban> sig_wall: ну да, я то же удивлен, причем
<zloykaban> в гугле быстро ничего не нагуглилось
<yacoov> там тарам!
<ibis_ibis> парам пам :)
<yacoov> та тара там тарам парам пам тарам там
<skai-falkorr> что за хор пятницкого?
<novuyUbuntoid> подскажите что делать с подсветкой? на форуме все троли новичков заткнулись...
<novuyUbuntoid> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=172752.0
<fuss> Всем привет
<yacoov> новыйУбунтоид нету решения ищи на анг. форумах
<fuss> все получилось обновить и работает нормально. так что переустановка не решение
<fuss> сейчас пишу с полностью (на первый взгляд) рабочей системы
<yacoov> фусс малодетс)
<fuss> а вы только и советовали что установить с 0 ахаха
<ibis_ibis> а какие ещё были варианты?
<fuss> только поставить с 0) но это решилось несколькими способами
<yacoov> фусс гопник)
<ibis_ibis> )))
<fuss> угу. ты еще вчера это узнал, разве нет?
<ibis_ibis> fuss, если ты сам додумалсо как извратиться - это твои проблемы, а не тормоза других, ок?
<yacoov> да
<fuss> вот и хорошо
<ibis_ibis> :)
<deadrash> подскажите как сделать пользовательскую папку с обоями, что бы не заливать все обои в папка с обоями /usr/share/backgrounds/
<deadrash> я пробовал в пользовательской директории создавать .share/background/ и просто .background/ но что-то не подхватывает
<deadrash> как правильно делать?
<fuss> заливать просто в папку Wallpapers (у меня на англ. просто) и потом выбирать Pictures Folder?
<deadrash> да так работает. только один недостаток, в ubuntu 11.10  когда указываешь папку с обоями, убунту подхватывает и все картинки которые лежат в папке "изображения"
<deadrash> ну да ладно, пусть будет так
<Demar> подскажите команду для изменения кнопок управления окном... Надо поменять местами close Minimize...
<[Raiden]> у меня есть раздел, который монтируется как /usr/local и там помимо других, ест ьпапка /usr/local/share/wallpapers. И в общем фокус в том что оно доступно всем юзерам + переживает смену ос , т.к. раздел отдельный
<[Raiden]> конечно он используется не только для валлпаперов , н ои других ресурсов
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а у меня есть раздел /home. который тоже переживет всякое:)и там не тока валлпеперы
<deadrash> хм... это вариант
<deadrash> так даже больше порядка будет
<ArcanumCity> Добрый вечер!
<ArcanumCity> Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли существенный PROFIT от использования демонов (например торрент-клиента) на DESKTOPе ? Или же использовать обычный клиент и не мучатся? доступ будет через Transmission Remote GUI.
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: смотря что за десктоп
<skai-falkorr> если 24/7 машинка в интернете, а есть еще и ноут для так просто - смысл есть
<ArcanumCity> ubuntu 11.10
<skai-falkorr> пусть демон работает, а управлять удаленно
<ArcanumCity> ubuntu 11.10 desktop ... пк стационарный , x2 Атлон 215  2Гб ОЗУ , - пк только для скачки и хранения торрентов
<ArcanumCity> шара через Самбу для Венды
<ArcanumCity> Я думаю мож сервер поставить и помучаться)
<ArcanumCity> если уж все в демоне запускать)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<ibis_ibis> :3
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ололо
<baronos> тыщ
<skai-falkorr> baronos: стописсот тыщ
<ibis_ibis> skai-falkorr, угомонись
<baronos> skai-falkorr: даааа)
<User242[web]> ?
<skai-falkorr> он суров
<yacoov> !seen yacoov
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<yacoov> !version
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы узнать, какая у Вас установлена версия Ubuntu, выполните « lsb_release -a ». Чтобы узнать версию пакета, выполните « apt-cache policy <package> ».
<Zogar> еще можно uname -a
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/e/e/c/3/5/f4715ece00fac191acac59bab2b.gif
<ospa[web]> всем привет!
<ospa[web]> подскажите а ubuntu netbook remix  еще существует, а то чего то ссылки на дестрибутив ненашел?
<Zogar> существует, как и эти огрызки )
<ospa[web]> непонял?) можно ссылочку если нетрудно)
<ospa[web]> или можно спокойно ставить обычную убунту?
<yacoov> сергей брин счастливчик
<Nor8> ospa[web]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition
<Nor8> ospa[web]: Ссылки там же.
<Zogar> На самом деле да, ты прав
<Zogar> после 10.10 нетбучных релизов не предвидится
<Zogar> или запиливать старый релиз, или ставить обычную убунту 11.10 и тюнинговать
<Zogar> рекомендую второй вариант
<Zogar> релизы просто решили слить воедино
<kyshtynbai> Кто кубунту 11.10 гоняет, как полёт?
<yacoov> для нетбуков есть easypeasy
<shenmue> изяпися?
<amarovita> У easypeasy блог кончается в мае прошлого года сообщением о тестировании Юнити и сообщением, что 1.7 ожидалась в ноябре прошлого года. Но, видимо, всё?
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: Я пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> дела нормально, думаю что нашел своё де.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере не меньше чем до весны )
<novuyUbuntoid> я нарыл кое что)) щя буду тролить, что делать с подсветкой?)
<[Raiden]> не зю
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: а что весной будет)? гном допилят?
<baronos> гш уже идеален!
<novuyUbuntoid> фн не пашут, хотя фн которая просто включает/выключает подсветку пашет
<Sergey_IT> идеала не существует
<novuyUbuntoid> а регуляторы подсветки неа, да боком мне на них, мне бы хотябы через терминал подсветку сменить
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: да фиг знает. Да, посмотрю куда пошел гном дальше, что новый хфце покажет и не сломают ли кеды. ВЕроятност всетаки больше 50% что останутся кеды. Я тут нашел все функции которые хотел бы видеть в де или в вм.
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, у тебя еее?
<novuyUbuntoid> Sergey_IT что за еее?
<Sergey_IT> ноут?
<novuyUbuntoid> Sergey_IT у меня ноут, все уже допилил, и гибридная вроде работает, и с паролями разобрался
<novuyUbuntoid> и с панельками тоже, последний штрих для экономии батареи остался
<novuyUbuntoid> яркость экрана
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, на форуме были решения для разных ноутов
<novuyUbuntoid> Sergey_IT самсунг только там, на Packard bell intel/nvidia нету ничего
<novuyUbuntoid> Sergey_IT и в теме моей глуш второй день)
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, там вставки есть по мере обсуждения про другие ноуты
<novuyUbuntoid> мне пора питон зубрить вдоль и поперек, а я тут с самой убунтой зависаю 3ий-4ый день
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, уго не зубрить, а понять надо
<Sergey_IT> его
<novuyUbuntoid> ну опечатался)
<novuyUbuntoid> ясно что без семмантики далеко не уедешь
<novuyUbuntoid> эм, есть че нить про подсветку Packard bell ts11 ? FN включения/выключения подс работает, регулировка нет
<Nor8> "регулировка нет"? Начальникама звонилама?
<novuyUbuntoid> звонилама, говорить че то с intel backlight надама мутить ма
<novuyUbuntoid> хотябы насильно из терминала убавить
<novuyUbuntoid> xbacklight yt gfitn nj;t
<novuyUbuntoid> не пашет
<Onkeltem> Кто-нибудь знает как изменить umask для запускаемого из комманной строки php скрипта?
<yacoov> Онкелтем спроси у гугла
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: незнаю. запускать руками до либо сделат ьскрипт запускающий умаск и этот скрипт.
<[Raiden]> либо читать может ли пхп этим заниматься и изменить скрипт соотв
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я в скрипе sh-ном делаю так: umask 0002; exec /usr/bin/php script.php - но скрипт по ходу ничего не наследует
<Onkeltem> Ладно, сейчас проверю на совсем простом скрипте
<[Raiden]> а бз exec?
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25053/cant-change-brightness-on-packard-bell-lm86/25667
<Sergey_IT> ушел (
<[Raiden]> врнется, он тут уже дня 3 страдает
<Sergey_IT> знаю
<Nor8> НЕ спешит каноникал улучшать поддержку ноутов, постоянно кто то жалуется, что что-нибудь не работает на той или иной моделию
<Nor8> .
<ibis_ibis> у меня вон вообще всё отваливается((
<Sergey_IT> они ДЕ заняты
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Что именно отваливается?
<novuyUbuntoid> Я сделал я сделал, нашел на англоязычном форуме! )
<novuyUbuntoid> вы бы видели как все банально ...
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, в основном X-сервер, на 10.10, 11.04 и на 11.10, а 10.10 ещё и частично не поддерживает
<ibis_ibis> слишком новое железо т_т
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25053/cant-change-brightness-on-packard-bell-lm86/25667 - не это?
<ibis_ibis> novuyUbuntoid, всегда так
<novuyUbuntoid> Sergey_IT ее самую)
<novuyUbuntoid> гугл сила, хоть и не скоростная)
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: Что за новое железо?
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, http://chelyabinsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i133067/
<novuyUbuntoid> теперь аккамулятор на 3 часа как на винде вроде, ухууу, пойду снесу все и начисто поставлю
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: И что нербаотает, видео не заводится?
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, заводится, но через попу
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, с артефактами, багами и периодическими падениями
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Не подумал о том, что само железо битое?
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, хм, неа
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, но мне кто-то нашарил что видяза слишком новая и поддержки её особо нет
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, у меня это заняло 3 минуты )
<ibis_ibis> *видяха
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Тебе бы 3д марком видео тесты погонять.
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, мне бы поспать и покушать)) а так вообще кажется что это траблы в гноме и кедах, хотя кеды ещё ничо так
<ibis_ibis> ибо icewm на ура работает
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: А что, в Челябинске норот не доедает и не досыпает? )))))
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Какая версия драйвера?
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, не челябинск, просто ссылка эта первая
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Ясно, но все же где то не доедают, все на ноутбуки последней модели откладывают. Так версия драйвера какая:
<Nor8> ?
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, чот не написано( ша пищу
<ibis_ibis> поищу
<Nor8> nvidia-settings в консоли напиши, он гуи вызовет, там все написано.
<ibis_ibis> вот у меня он очень мало там рисует
<ibis_ibis> только nvidia-settings Configuration
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Так у тебя драйвер не активирован ))))
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Ты вообще его ставил и как? )))
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, дык же, в additional drivers активирован, проприетарный
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, сколько в тебе сейчас радости-то)))
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Значит нвидиа-сеттингс должны показать все, что нужно.
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, тебе скрин кинуть? :)
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Давай. А то про радость других, за тыщи километров, все знаешь, а драйвер поставить ну никак :-D
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, ну мб не тыщи)
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Тыщи, тыщи.
<ibis_ibis> !loc Nor8
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='loc Nor8'
<ibis_ibis> т_т
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: )))
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: Скрин то будет? )))
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, ша
<yacoov> bazhang ты по русски можешь?
<ibis_ibis> http://itmages.ru/image/view/317798/a6df8a8c Nor8 на
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: У тебя драйвер не активирован.
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, фигли он зелёненький тогда?
<Sergey_IT> а читать умеешь?
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Рестарт после активации делал?
<ibis_ibis> он активирован но некорректно используется, чо
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, да
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Репы добавлять уже научился? )))0
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, что-то я там давно добавлял, не помогало(( забил
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates   Добавь через синаптик, обновись, сделай рестарт, а потом посмотрим. Сможешь? ;-)
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, вот только не надо намекать на то, что я домохозяйка
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Ага, так ты еще и дева юная у нас ! Или нет? :-D
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, ну дева, ну юная и чо?
<yacoov> ))
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Ну ставь тогда, звезда очей, сей новый драйвер и щастье в дом к тебе придет! :-D
<ibis_ibis> и вообще я спать пошла, завтра продолжим
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, хорош фигнёй страдать
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, как маленький >_<
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Поскольку в него добавлена поддержка твоей видеокарты.  http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-amd64-285.05.09-driver-ru.html
<ibis_ibis> Linux 64-bit
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: А чО бы не пострадать?
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis:  Что линукс 64-бит?
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, хм, действительно
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, драйвер этот для 64
<ibis_ibis> а у меня 32
<Nor8> http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-ia32-285.05.09-driver-ru.html   Ты не поверишь, они идентичные.
<ibis_ibis> дай поумничать-то_
<ibis_ibis> )
<ibis_ibis> кстати, вес у них разный
<ibis_ibis> весьма разный
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: Но тебе нужно поставить из ППА или ты решила все руками прикрутить? )))))
<ibis_ibis> сначала ппа, потом ручками, и как всегда ничего не получится и отвалится насмерть т_т
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: Поставь из ппа и забудь!
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, охо, легко сказать)
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: Синаптик открываешь, ппа добавляешь, обновляешь и рестарт! Сложно? )))
<ibis_ibis> конечно, ты чо!
<ibis_ibis> снов
<Nor8> Сломалась ))))
<Free__> Здраствуй2те ребята
<Free__> у меня вопрос
<Free__> есть
<yacoov>  задавай
<Free__> обновил железки в частности мать+проц  Gigabyte A75-UD4H + AMD A4-3400  проблемы с дравами как я понимаю графики, и ещё дисконект происходить постоянно
<Free__> ставил дебиан там вообще виснит система при выходе в нет
<Free__> в убунте 10.04.3. вроде не виснет но нет дров на видео нигде не могу найти, и что сделать с постоянным дисконектом?
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Free__> +
<Free__> да
<Free__> графика что в проце
<[Raiden]> дрова надо посвежей, может прокатит
<Free__> HD6410d
<[Raiden]> насчет разрывов незнаю
<denis21> .
<Free__> нету дров на офе...
<denis21> привет всем. Меня видно?
<[Raiden]> Free__: не встроенное в процессор видео?
<yacoov> да
<Free__> встроеное
<Free__> новая платформа которая амд FM1 сокет
<Free__> знал бы что такой косяк будет взял бы и5
<denis21> Ребят. Помогите кто нить пожалуйста http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=172915.msg1278747#msg1278747
<Nor8>  Free__: Нвидиа нужно было брать.
<[Raiden]> Free__: 32 или 64 бит линукс?
<Free__> поставил дрова 11.9 каталист с офа факт в том что они стали, пишет стоят, но эффекта нет никакого...
<Free__> 32
<Nor8>  Free__: А какого эффекта ты ждешь?
<Free__> нвидиа давно забила на платформу, по этому нвидиа в жопе полной
<Free__> для начала мне нужно что бы увидел моник и я мог поставить разрешения 1920х1080
<Free__> потом что бы когда в нете лажу мог посмотреть видео...
<Free__> да и вообще
<Free__> фильм посмотреть не могу:(
<[Raiden]> забавно , действительно недт драйвера.
<Free__>  да и толком в нете посидеть не могу, потому что разрывы
<[Raiden]> возможно ест ьсмысл удалить акрытый и использовать открытый
<Free__> так дело в том что изначально никакого драйвера не видет убунта, это я поставил каталист собрал пакет 11.9 так оно стало и пишет типо используется
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там у него такое умное железо, что под него еще в линуксе ничего не написали )))  Оттого и разрывы и с видео проблемы.  http://www.easycom.com.ua/news/novye_materinskie_platy_serii_gigabyte_a75_dlya_desktopnyh_amd_llano/?lang=ru
<Free__> вот я тоже думаю что поспешил...
<Nor8>  Free__: Ставь винду, а линукс попозже, железо новое, со всякими интеграциями ненормальными, попзже все напишут. Тем более, что под ати всегда проблемки были.
<Free__> а ещё меня конь берет из-а USB 3.0 2.0 нету, а мышь с клавой не хотят работать пока ось не загрузиться)))
<Free__> в биос никак
<Sergey_IT> не гнались бы вы за новизной
<Free__> не знаю у меня не было проблем, до этого была Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H
<Free__> там 4250 графика интегрированя с ней проблем не было
<Free__> всё хорошо работало
<Free__> так я сча и сижу с лайф сиди винды)
<Nor8>  Free__: Так она проще и модель старее
<Free__> что мне ставить винду если у меня 3 винта в ехт4
<Free__> :(
<Free__> винда ничего не видит
<Nor8>  Sergey_IT: Почему бы нет? Новое железо это норм.
<Free__> а драйвер отправляет в синий экран
<Nor8>  Free__: Отрежь кусок, форматни, да ставь винду.
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, норм - это когда софтом поддерживается, а если нет, то это мебель
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Винда то поддерживает, хотя тоже не всегда сразу. ))))
<[Raiden]> Free__: ту тв тесте один амд А есть, видимо дрова какие-то на него есть, открытые или закрытые я не читал http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_a83850_cpu&num=1
<Free__> ещё один вопрос такой в убунту 11.10 можно вырубить унти?
<Free__> обычного гнома оставить?
<Sergey_IT> гном2 умер
<Free__> и вообще есть смысл переходить с 10.04.3 на 11.10?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Free__> меня раздрожает унти
<Sergey_IT> если только посмотреть
<Nor8> Free__:  Для нового железа есть однозначно!
<Sergey_IT> не, подождать 12.04 лучше
<Nor8> Free__: Возможно в новом ядре все прикручено.
<[Raiden]> Free__: в 11.10 можно не использовать юнити ,  если поставит ьпакет gnome-shell , то появятся 2 новые сессии. Гном3 классик (fallback) и Гном-шелл
<[Raiden]> Free__: ну и все другие де тоже есть
<Free__> короче дрова по ходу ждать надо так? пошел я спать завтра заскочу а то на работу рано надо валить
<Nor8> К третьему ядру, если не ошибаюсь, прикрутили же усб 3 поддержку. Или ошибаюсь?
<[Raiden]> и да, учитывая твое новое железо, я бы попробовал 11.10, только не надо сразу ставить драйвер от самой амд
<Free__> кароче ставил я 11.10 видимо не то что надо экран вообще тухнет а звук есть
<Free__> :)
<Free__> т.е. драйвер отваливается
<Free__> попробую скачать с офсайта а то я с нашего зеркала качаю беларусь...:(
<Free__> в такой вот я жопе живу
<Free__> :(
<yacoov>  о_о
<Intrpt>  Free__: хах.. тоже из Беларуси =))
<Free__> сочувствую нам:(
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю. Пиши на русский форум убунты , на  linuxforum.ru и ваще куда сможешь ) Ищи тех у кого такое же железо :)
<Intrpt>  Free__: мне сочувствовать не надо, всё ок =) а качать да, только с оффа
<Free__> ещё вопрос, лучше ставить 32 бита так? чем 64?
<Intrpt> если памяти меньше 4-х то 32
<Free__> на 64 найти всё сложнее
<Free__> 4 у меня
<[Raiden]> Или вышли мне комп на амд а4, для тестов. И как подарок за беспокойство. А я потом расскажу что как. :)
<Free__> плюс графика интегрированная
<Free__> всё ББ всем
<Intrpt>  Free__: удачи. И не грузись страной. ;)
<Nor8>  Free__: Ставь 64-битную ось, там такая же поддержка всего софта.
<[Raiden]> Free__: http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/6839382
<Nor8> Все возвращается на круги своя. Железо пошло как в первые годы его развития, со всем на борту сразу и почти без кулеров.  http://www.gigabyte.ru/products/page/mb/ga-e350n-usb3rev_10/
<[Raiden]> угу, а облачные вычисления ни что иноей как менфреймы из прошлого + терминалы
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> как раз под такие системы писался юникс. Онтюза сеть, много консолей и многоюзерность
<[Raiden]> *Отсюда сеть ...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Помню еще соларис, работающий по такому принципу )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тормозной он был, правда, но выглядел вполне современно.
<[Raiden]> в живую не видел, может и к счастью :)
<yacoov> бб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Почти 15 лет назад видел это чудо  ))))
<User298[web]> здравствуйте
<User298[web]> скажите пожалуйста, мне надо еще где-то регистрироваться или можно задать вопрос здесь?
<[Raiden]> можно задать
<[Raiden]> но можешь на форуме порегатсья ещё
<User298[web]> О! отлично! ура! сейчас задам!
<User298[web]> я уже давно мучаюсь вопросом
<Intrpt> :-D
<User298[web]> посмотрите пожалуйста мой вопрос: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=172942.0
<User298[web]> помогите пожалуйста
<User298[web]> скажите что посмотреть или нажать, я нажму и посмотрю
<Intrpt> вот Тебе и помочь хочется, и знаний не хватает. Извини.
<Intrpt> User298[web]: ну а форум не чат, там ответят, но не так быстро, как Ты хотел бы, судя по обновлениям первого поста.
<User298[web]> скажите пожалуйста, а переустановка оси ведь должна помочь с этим вопросом?
<User298[web]> во всяком случае, модератор написал мне в личку такую рекомендацию
<Intrpt> у тебя слева в наутилусе файлсистем и отдельно этот диск(раздел) светится?
<User298[web]> наутилус запускал в терминале
<User298[web]> сейчас покажу что он мне пишет
<User298[web]> [sudo] password for aleksandr:  ** (nautilus:5475): DEBUG: Syncdaemon not running, waiting for it to start in NameOwnerChanged Initializing nautilus-gdu extension  ** (nautilus:5475): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case g-io-error-quark:21 in nautilus_report_error_setting_group
<User298[web]> когда запукстил наутилус, открылось окно, папка с фоткой рабочего стола, не знаю что это
<User298[web]> из нее перешел в забаненую папку dos
<User298[web]> на ней изображен значек замка
<User298[web]> открыл ее свойства и попытался изменить прав
<User298[web]> ну а там выпала табличка с сообщением о невозможности изменений
<Intrpt> Все молчат. Либо спят, либо заняты, либо лень разбираться. Ну а я, псевдо-нуб, тут не помогу; не встречался с таким, потому не знаю.
<User298[web]> ладно, не буду терзать, спасибо за внимание :)
<User298[web]> завтра буду продолжать
<Intrpt> я могу лишь тупость посоветовать тут. =) Копи инфо на внешний носитель и ставь систему заново разметив жёсткий диск.
<[Raiden]> просто потомучто он не знает как права сменить?
<[Raiden]> лучше не советуй )
<User298[web]> да, я об этом же думаю, часть данных из домашней папки уже переместил
<Intrpt> я же написал, что это тупость. =)
<[Raiden]> User298[web]: dos название папки?
<[Raiden]> или что?
<User298[web]> да
<User298[web]> название папки
<User298[web]> вторая большая часть диска
<[Raiden]> sudo chmod  +rwx  /path/to/dos
<User298[web]> там не получилось задать другое имя
<User298[web]> это что за команда?
<[Raiden]> э...
<User298[web]> это то что надо?
<[Raiden]> это раздел целый смонтированынй в  папку или просто папка?
<User298[web]> раздел
<[Raiden]> на нем нтфс?
<User298[web]> да
<[Raiden]> тебе просто надо его монтировать со своими опциями
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> UUID=FA903E23903DE733 /media/utils    ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<[Raiden]> пример строки
<User298[web]> да уж, теперь есть, что почитать
<[Raiden]> umask=007 - это rwx доступ для юзера и группы. группа с ид 46
<[Raiden]> лучше так  defaults,fmask=111,dmask=000,gid=46 0       0
<[Raiden]> rwx всем на папки и rw всем на файлы
<User298[web]> э...
<[Raiden]> запиши в текстовик, завтра разберешся
<User298[web]> я почитаю статьи
<User298[web]> да
<User298[web]> хорошо, спасибо, я еще приду, на днях
<aleksei`> ммм, [Raiden]  а я просто в fstab писал без fmask и dmask просто 0 0 и всё
<aleksei`> и работает как надо
<[Raiden]> ну да можно
<[Raiden]> я просто показал как на нтфс правами можно рулить
<[Raiden]> т.к. он не поддерживает юникс права
<[Raiden]> бе умаск будет rwx всем и на всё
<aleksei`> ну это да, рулить там можно конкретно, только для новичка это сложновато
<[Raiden]> чем?
<aleksei`> такиммакаром быстрее отпугнёшь)))
<[Raiden]> ну и оладно. Зачем нам на половину обученный адпт. Таких и так много.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Я ещё не люблю когда все файлы запускные, все без разбора
<aleksei`> ну это на любителя уже
<[Raiden]> ну я и не навязываю
<aleksei`> )))
<[Raiden]> ваще, есть удев. Можно для него правила писать и не использовать фстаб
<[Raiden]> но это уже посложней и не ко мне
<aleksei`> блин, провайдер на работе совсеи припух - безпредупреждения на статику перекинули нас ...
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: спать ложись =)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-22
<tacirus> Всем привет
<oxothuk> камрады утра
<oxothuk> вопрос не совсем по теме, но уже битый час не могу правильно загуглить. Вопрос в следующем. НА сервере с 10-й убой стоит апач+нжинкс, php показывает ip адрес 127.0.0.1, а мне надо, чтобы показывал тот, на который данный домен прикреплен
<oxothuk> я помню что как то делал это
<boris_t> oxothuk, конфиги где?
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Areks> народ скажите а что может вызвать такую запись в логах ? Oct 21 18:26:13 kernel: [ 4527.777049] hrtimer: interrupt took 31071799 ns
<Areks> таймер вдруг дернул прерывание
<Areks> и время улетело непонятно куда
<Kinder-Pingvi> здрасте, господа.. спросить хочу
<Kinder-Pingvi> ноутбук самсунг, на борту вафля atheros ar242x/ar542x, постоянно рвет соединение, зависает, то потом не подключается.. заметил, что в modprobe нету ath_pci ... подскажете что делать?
<Kinder-Pingvi> есть ли здесь живые?)
<Wizard> Ja.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Naturlix
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<adminn> как удалить kubuntu-desktop вместе со всеми зависимостями?
<adminn> в синаптике они все по одному удаляются, так долго искать
<vladgobelen> Никак
<vladgobelen> adminn: только вручную разве что
<adminn> vladgobelen: а если этот пакет удалить, остальные будут помечены как ненужные?
<vladgobelen> проверь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/APT-HOWTO/ch-apt-get.ru.html
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Там нет нужной информации.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раздел про удаление не?
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Там только удаление пакета и зависимостей.
<adminn> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне нужно чтобы сразу все удалились
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: например тот же окуляр никак не зависит от плазма-панели
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то что kubuntu-desktop тянет за собой разве не зависимости?
<vladgobelen> adminn: Знаешь самый просто способ починить убунту?
<vladgobelen> adminn: 1) Удаляем убунту. 2) Ставим убунту.
<vladgobelen> adminn: Так что поставь из нет-инсталл, или как там ее.
<adminn> а по дате установки например никак не поискать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://lists.debian.org/debian-russian/2011/03/msg00406.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и там 2 следующих сообщения по теме
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: [19:14:31] <vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: например тот же окуляр никак не зависит от плазма-панели
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а с чем он прилетает ?
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: видимо с  kubuntu-desktop. Но кубунту-десктоп это мата-пакет и его удаление не влияет на остальное
<vladgobelen> хотя хз. давно убунту не юзал
<vladgobelen> а удалять вручную.. ну ну) Полные кеды это около 300 пакетов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все что "ненужное" после удаления  kubuntu-desktop попадет в автоудаляемые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя там уже может что то быть
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: я помню раньше был рецепт удаления пульс-аудио, который тянул за собой гном-десктоп
<vladgobelen> и почему то после удаления гном-десктопа гном не удалялся)_
<vasilisc> сори пропустил  а какая постановка задачи?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удалить метапакет со всеми причиндалами
<vasilisc> типа kubuntu-dekstop?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> именно его
<vamadir> народ не кините ссылочку на сайты с играми от nes?
<vamadir> не надо нашел
<vamadir> :)
<vasilisc> JohnDoe_71Rus  не знаю точно  нашёл вот такое поделие    apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | grep "Depends" | awk '{print "sudo apt-get --simulate remove "$NF}'
<vasilisc> заменить depends  на своё  так как у мя англ версия ... и убрать после теста --simulate
<tagezi> всем привет
<vasilisc> test
<ubuntuhelp> vasilisc, Failed!
<vasilisc> t2
<vasilisc> привет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нормально, обновился... памяти жрёт столькоже... и пришлось снова мусору кучу удалять
<SergeyIT> повезло
<|rapidsp|> а у меня наоборот кучу всего удалило. пришлось снова весь мусор восстанавливать :)
<tagezi> |rapidsp|: )) не, у меня не удалило, к сожалению... осталось куча вещеё которые идут ещё с описанием 12.04... но вроде работают пока
<tagezi> центр приложений снова глючный стал (
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1022/h_1350897515_2280907_4b92406f03.png - что бы долго не печатать.
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ку )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя свистелок много )
<[Raiden]> да полно, я их вообще не выключаю. И мусора полно. Я никогда не удаляю то что не мешает или может пригодиться.
<[Raiden]> такие дела )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: баян конечно.. Но шг
<vladgobelen> и панель неудобная
<[Raiden]> )
<spectrum> Попробовал на 1 компе организации обновить, удалился twinkle софтфон и больше не поддерживается  :( ручками не кошерно как-то ставить каждый раз :(
<|rapidsp|> и одеяло кусачее
<[Raiden]> панель как раз удобная. На ней всё уместилось иместо ещё есть. И крупная - легко попасть. Но места совсем не занимает т.к. я использую прекрытие окнами.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. не привык я к ней ))) тоесть у тебя всего 665 метров занято оперативки после старта системы?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: букв нету, а это неудобно
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Всего?! о_О
<vladgobelen> tagezi: 665 это потребление запущенной и работающей несколько часов системы со всем софтом
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да. И ещё фтпсервер используется и прелоад, помимо служб кде.
<tagezi> мдя...
<tagezi> ну что я могу сказать, кде молодцы
<|rapidsp|> vladgobelen: свободную память в депозит складываешь? :)
<tagezi> юнити столько же жрёт только установленная по дефолту
<vasilisc> можно натюнить =Ъ
<vladgobelen> |rapidsp|: для игр юзаю
<vladgobelen> tagezi: система с кде после старта жрет 200-250мб
<|rapidsp|> новую юнити чет не понял - шоб лончер запустить - нуна кнопку вин долго жать...
<[Raiden]> кде в процессе юза съест конечно. Каждая программа входящая в состав сдложнее и функциональенй чем надоб из гнома или юнити. Но уменя бывает редко занято больше 50%
<|rapidsp|> мышью почему то не вызывается
<artus> свистелки и перделны называется - сложнее и функциональнее :D
<artus> *к
<tagezi> вопрос ) а почему авачи так привязан к юнити? пытаешься снести он юнити за собой уносит
<tagezi> artus: утра )
<vasilisc> отключите просто да и всё
<vasilisc> не удаляйте
<artus> tagezi, агай, и тебе
<vasilisc> Avahi - это, доступным языком объясняя, средство автонастройки маленькой сети, когда сетью никто не занимается вообще. Если у вас дома локальная сеть провайдера или своя сеть, но грамотно настроенная с помощью DHCP и DNS сервисов, то Avahi не нужен! Но проблем
<vasilisc> а его удалить из системы. Мы его отключим, но не удалим.
<vasilisc> sudo nano /etc/default/avahi-daemon и сделайте AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL=0
<tagezi> vasilisc: может просто комп не включать? )
<artus> vasilisc, а от не отрубается, только выпиливается
<vasilisc> в systemd  ваще запихали http и QR коды =)
<vasilisc> хорошо что в убунту  апстарт
<tagezi> интесно, чья идея была линз напихать в юнити?
<vasilisc> какие мешают?
<[Raiden]> |rapidsp|: может у тебя лаги какие-то просто или глюки. Я смотрел юнити , вроде сильно оно не отличается.
<tagezi> они так вроде и весят не много, пока на вкладочку не зайдёшь ))) а как зайдёшь, 1,5 гига памяти нет ))) кде по сравнению с этим как крыска ест )
<vasilisc> враки всё
<tagezi> vasilisc: уженикакие, ибо их нет, выпилины вместе с индикаторами кривыми )
<vasilisc> какие в /dev/ass   1,5 гб
<vasilisc> =(
<NoOova> господа обновился на 12.10
<NoOova> не могу выбрать тему
<NoOova> что делать
<artus> зря
<vasilisc> пздрвляем
<NoOova> не работает ресайз окон
<vasilisc> что за тема?
<NoOova> и иногда экран начинает жутко дражжать
<vasilisc> поддерживает гтк3 ?
<NoOova> хочу поставить квадратные кнопочки закрывания
<[Raiden]> тоже что и все видимо. Ставить гном-твикер и там выберать тему для гтк
<tagezi> vasilisc: я ставить не буду заново что бы тебе показать.. я вообще прифигел.. особо гугл подивил, у меня там файлов меньше чем на 10 метров, а он 140 заграбастал
<NoOova> стандартная
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: не пытался особо разобраться. если с первого раза не получилось, то оно значит не надо :)
<vasilisc> где вы таких проблем то назодите =Ъ
<vasilisc> *находите
<[Raiden]> |rapidsp|: ) Ну насчет не надо я согласен.
<NoOova> так. значки сделал
<NoOova> почему то ubuntutweak не смог этого сделать
<NoOova> через панель управления получилось
<tagezi> NoOova: у меня вроде нормально с твиком прошло
<NoOova> а как отключить лишнюю анимацию
<tagezi> компиз?
<NoOova> у меня на встроенной видеокарте все тормозит когда пролетает по экрану
<NoOova> ccsm?
<vasilisc> может от старого глюки остались? можно попробовать удалить  забакапив ~/.cache   ~/.config
<NoOova> щааа
<NoOova> точня
<vasilisc> отключить лишнее http://vasilisc.com/speedup_ubuntu#speedup_unity
<[Raiden]> старые глюки можно проверить не удаляя , заведя ещё юзера. Если тормозит, то дело может быть в драйвере - проверять надо glxinfo как минимум.
<vasilisc> +1
<adminn> можно как-нить из главного меню выпилить предложения покупки?
<[Raiden]> Неплохой линк, много понаписали. Однако в кде нет смысла отключать анимацию и т.д. при живой 3д видеокарте. 3-5 летней на всё хватит.
<tagezi> adminn: какой покупки?
<vasilisc> suggesteons
<vasilisc> предложения из онлайн
<vasilisc> при поиске в даше идёт онлайн релевантные ответы которые многие считают рекалмой
<adminn> tagezi: не знаю, как называется, но в дэше в результатах поиска внизу какая-то ненужная мне фуета
<adminn> "Другие варианты"
<vasilisc> это ответы на ваши запросы но не найденные в локальном компе =)
<tagezi> adminn: линзы лишние повыпиливай )))
<tagezi> убунту уан вообще можно удалить помоему ))
<adminn> tagezi: как?
<tagezi> ник смени
<vasilisc> их можно отключить в панели управления
<|rapidsp|> отфильтровать пакеты с именами содержащими lens
<adminn> нашел, да
<vasilisc> http://vasilisc.com/unity-6-8-0
<vasilisc> ок
<vasilisc> что нашёл
<vasilisc> в приватности
<adminn> в синаптике пакеты
<vasilisc> можно и удалить ... хотя все орут про рекламу не разобравшись  имхо
<vasilisc> идёт процесс интеграции с онлайн  а вы всё выпиливаете =(
<vasilisc> марк обещает еще больше интеграции ... амазон тока первый шаг
<adminn> vasilisc: я просто не вижу нужды покупать что-то, когда это можно скачать бесплатно, потратив лишних пару минут времени
<JohnDoe_71Rus> adminn: есть люди, которые берут все что им предлагают. только потому что "на дом принесли"
<adminn> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот пусть марк развивает бубунту на их деньги
<vasilisc> почему-то все думают что им втюхивают   там есть и бесплатное
<[Raiden]> Я тут  на днях видео видел юнити на планшете. Мужик каждый раз обращаясб к левому доку закрывал рукой обзор для камеры. Просто потому что он правша.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> снизу или справа ничего бы не закрыло
<[Raiden]> Марк правда имеет все права на равитие такого де. Кто платит тот и заказывает. Но я лично думаю что популярность будет в основном убунтой ограничена.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: а в андроиде для левшей менюшка переносится?
<[Raiden]> Какая? там кнопки разпределяются по всему столу произвольно + внизу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: на телефонах обычно внизу, на некоторых планшетах справа. у меня на телефоне в портретном режиме иногда "юнити" справа получается )
<[Raiden]> и вм как такового нет. Он на планшетах и телефонах не нужен и левые кнопки тоже.
<[Raiden]> а.. ну если повернуть то справа, да
<[Raiden]> Однако левшей меньше, а продукт для всех должен ориентироваться на большинство в первую очередь
<vasilisc> новость была   юнити на нексус7 запулили
<[Raiden]> ну во ттам и это видео. Может быть если сравнивать с ГШ , то юнити там больше на своем месте смотрится , но и только. Обе этих де там никто не ждёт )
<vasilisc> а что такое ГШ?
<[Raiden]> гном3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: типа вот такого интерфейса http://alltablets.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Galaxy-Tab-Update.jpg
<[Raiden]> ну понятно
<[Raiden]> типа такого я ничего не имею. Т.к. тоже правша )
<vasilisc> профи ирка научите при появлении ника в чате вывести предупреждение мне ... нужно чела на канале промониторить =Ъ
<NoOova> А как снести Music store?
<[Raiden]> после покупки 1тб удалится само.
<[Raiden]> шутка
<[Raiden]> NoOova: если ничего непоможет, попробуй удалить unity-lens-music
<NoOova> спасибо! я надеюсь э
<[Raiden]> оно впринципе не нужно если есть плейер с бд
<NoOova> это поможет
<NoOova> у меня ещё пиджин пропал из трея =(
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю. В гугл или на форум.
<vasilisc> лучше тогда ставить в netboot диска ... чисто то что нужно   легче добавить чем выпилить
<NoOova> apt-get purge unity-lens-*
<vasilisc> apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install openbox =)
<vasilisc> нет ни линз ни юнити
<[Raiden]> минималку можно ставить если точно значешь что надо. Если нет, то лучше по обычному. К тому же эти линзы не особо мешают. И покупка там музла типа является поддержкой проекта :)
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: угу.. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda  && links  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=1
<vasilisc> =)
<vasilisc> чистая консоль + mc + консольные проги = нашевсио
<JohnDoe_71Rus> консоль уныло
<vasilisc> хардкорно
<vasilisc> естьи браузеры и аськи и музыкалиьные проигрыватели и видео
<vasilisc> ляпота
<JohnDoe_71Rus> интересно посмотреть мордокнигу в lynx
<[Raiden]> я люблю консоль в окне с табами. )  Когда мучает ностальгия можно сделать в фуллскрин
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: фуу.. лучше мышки инструмента для кучи вещей нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: мышь давно на палец заменили
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: ерунда
<vasilisc> оо сам нашёл есть команда NOTIFY  пойду отнотифлю чела
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: тянуться до монитора и водить рукой во все стороны - бред
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фсегда с тобой
<vladgobelen> мышь тем и удобна, что ты даже на 27" легко дотянешься до чего удобно за доли секунды
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а монитор у тебя на коленках лежит
<[Raiden]> ту тя согласен. По сути мышка заменяет указание пальцем )  И кстати по панелям инструментов обычно кликать удобно - только авторам  наутилуса не говорите - это их расстроит.
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Монитор стоит на столе
<vasilisc> hotkey rulesss
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: жесты лучше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "абра-кадабра" "крибле-крабле-бумс!"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и жесты.... и жесты
<SergeyIT> опять холиварите... кому как удобно, тот так и работает )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: кому удобно, тот не работает. тот зарабатывает )
<vasilisc> голос лучше!  компьютер! стери мне файл отчёт1.odt   ответ:  команда выполнена ... устройство /dev/sda стёрто  =)
<vamadir> о холиварим?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или задолбает вопросами "вы уверены что хотите удалить файл ...?"
<[Raiden]> Я тут видел забавный девайс. Ставится вместо хдд отсеков, а внутырь хдд. И там типа 4 выстрелов делается для быстрого уничтожения хдд :)
<vasilisc> =)
<vasilisc> для параноиков
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://paste.kde.org/577568/
<vamadir> кстати если я своим шокером в корпус долбану. То винту пипец придет?
<vasilisc> пластинам нет и спецы оттуда вытянут инфу
<vasilisc> у нас есть на заводе такой аппартно программный комплекс
<vasilisc> для "починки" hdd
<NoOova> хм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: заряд вроде как по поверхности действует. внутрь банки скорей всего не попадет даже
<vamadir> а если в микроволновку ноут кинуть?
<vasilisc> не влезет
<NoOova> почему то не редактируется список приложений в lens
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: А ты распили и кусками
<vasilisc> =)
<NoOova> редактирую через Alacarte
<vasilisc> долго .. ОМОН быстрее залетит
<vamadir> хм...
<vasilisc> пока пилишь
<vasilisc> нужна электромагнитная пушка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> катушка электромагнита?
<vasilisc> рподают такие девайсы
<vasilisc> тумблер  и тут же разряд
<vamadir> ядерная боеголовка при взрыве выпускает мошный ЭМИ
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Клетка Фарадея сильнее твоего дзюцу Электромагнитная Пушка...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: тебе же надо свой винт вывести из строя а не пол квартала оставить без компов
<vasilisc> клетка ОМОНа позволит тебе восстановить самому все байты на винте =)
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, :) ну да такто.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а какой там металл используется на блинах?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> впрыск в гермокамеру активного состава и все.
<vasilisc> не аллюминий с покрытием?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> аллюминий магнитится?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блины стеклянные с напылением вроде как
<vasilisc> пишут Информация в НЖМД (накопитель на жёстких магнитных дисках, HDD) записывается на жёсткие (алюминиевые, керамические или стеклянные) пластины, покрытые слоем ферромагнитного материала, чаще всего двуокиси хрома.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, что быстро на двуокись хрома действует?
<vamadir> так то новые хдд кремниевые и без блинов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если реакция будет с выделением тепла, тоже хорошо. магнитные домены переориентируютяс
<vasilisc> пописать на них кислотой и всё .. нет hdd
<[Raiden]> у ссд есть система очистки - трим. Возможно можно заюзать для нужд очищения от всего
<[Raiden]> а может и нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она кажется какое то время действует
<[Raiden]> ну время надо, да
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: [Raiden]: vasilisc: Знаете почему то что вы обсуждаете - чушь?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а спецы уже квартиру обесточили )
<vasilisc> статья где то пробегала про SSD и восстановление инфы с него ... так что там тоже возможно
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> Потому что после ваших способов есть доказательсто, что вы чтото прятали, а значит было что.
<NoOova> у меня одно приложение настроено с иконкой 128 на 128 и оно показывается в списке приложений в меню
<NoOova> как бы его убрать
<NoOova> как отредактировать список приложений в меню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: вот пусть докажут что там что то было. презумпция невиновности
<vasilisc> в убунту нет меню
<[Raiden]> обесточить вариант. Нужен тогда механический способ )
<vamadir> NoOova, alacarte
<vasilisc> нечего редактировать
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: А выбить из тебя что именно так было - дело техники..
<NoOova> алакарт не помог
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: там*
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: даже не в этом дело
<vasilisc> алкарте намекает на xfce?
<vamadir> NoOova, dconf
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: если к тебе пришли - пришли не просто так. А тут еще ты улики скрыть пытался..
<[Raiden]> это для ssd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKB99rzeXKA
<NoOova> а что мне с dconf делать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: поэтому система должна быть автономной. впрыск кислоты в гермокамеру на механнике-гидравлике сделать можно
<resager|2> Привет всем
<vasilisc> хай
<vamadir> хз, но по теории там в dconf что то есть чтобы редактировать меню
<[Raiden]> vasilisc: alacarte редактор меню от старого гнома
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: я ничего не пытался специально скрыть. а если ребята при изъятии сами активировали уничтожение. я не виноват не надо было трогать
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Это уже не важно. факт есть факт и взламывается все при свидетелях
<resager|2> Не подскажете, как регулярное выражение оформить так, что бы оно одновременно соответствовало строкам:
<resager|2> background-image: url(http://vkontakte.ru/images/icons/lite_acts_12x12.png)
<resager|2> ackground: url(http://i.get-styles.ru/777/S7Right.png)
<resager|2> Сейчас регулярка такая: background\:\surl\(([^\)]*?)\)
<vamadir> [Raiden], при редактировании иконок через алакарт они созраняют свойства и в unity
<JohnDoe_71Rus> факт чего? что я не хотел что бы фотки моей кошки попали к чужим людям?
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: А при хранении опасных веществ еще одна статья добавится
<[Raiden]> NoOova: ты можешь поискать .desktop этого приложения  и сравнить с другими.
<resager|2> Ну или можете подсказать на условное появление подстроки в выражении? Чтобы "-image" игнорировать
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: есть более простые способы.. Ищи, раскрывать свои я не буду)
<NoOova> а может быть такое что оно мне весь /opt просканировал и .desktop файлы нашел?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: ты в себе храниш соляную кислоту. бегом писать явку
<vamadir> я через алакарт добавляю доп команды для программ. А потом в юнити они запускаются уже с командами
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Соляной кислотой ты много не уничтожишь
<[Raiden]> NoOova: да. И не только опт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после алакарт файлы появляются в .local/shared/applications
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Даю самую простую наводку. У тебя есть своп?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нету
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Сделай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жизнь без свопа хороша
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Это конечно очень очень простой пример, но можно дописывать шифрованными данными своп
<vladgobelen> а использовать его не обязательно
<vamadir> ладно всем пока, пойду ужинать
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: не усложняй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: а вот применение несертифицированных средств шифрования на территории РФ это статья
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: не статья
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Статья - коммерческое распространение без сертификации. А используй что хочешь.
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: А шифрование еще доказать к тому же нужно, если его правильно применять. Например как в примере выше со свопом
<boris_t> resager|2,  background(-image)?[[:blank:]]*\:[[:blank:]]*url ... ну как-то так
<boris_t> могу синтаксис напутать
<resager|2> boris_t: спасибо, я дальше разберусь сам)
<NoOova> такое ощущение что он один раз просканировал все места и кудато закешировал
<NoOova> удаление .cache и перезагрузка сессии не помогла
<NoOova> удалил иконку только. это вот помогло
<SergeyIT> NoOova, у тебя юнити?
<NoOova> fuf
<NoOova> ага
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты будто в другой стране живешь
<SergeyIT> NoOova, dconf-editor, там - desktop - unity - launcher - в favorites указаны десктоп файлы
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: слова "это еще доказать нужно" смешны в разрезе текущей ситуации, продолжающейся уже несколько десятков лет
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Да, я не так выразился
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Доказать нужно существование чего  бы то ни было
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А если существование доказано - ты уже виноват
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тобиш существование бога доказано?:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Бога нет.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а как же можно ненавидеть его
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А кто ненавидит?
<vladgobelen> Ненавидят сектантов, а не бога.
<SergeyIT> NoOova, файлы хранятся в /usr/share/applications
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://land.umonkey.net/blog/7/ лучше смотри это.. вот где весело
<NoOova> SergeyIT: там нету
<NoOova> этого приложения. в dconf нету раздела launcher
<NoOova> и мне кажется что launcher это панелька слева
<SergeyIT> NoOova, а ты всю строчку посмотрел? Она длинная
<NoOova> какую строчку?
<NoOova> в dconf я не нашел раздела
<NoOova> в applications много .desktop файлов но нету нужного
<NoOova> ни find-ом ни grep-ом не нашел
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ты че сделать пыташся?
<NoOova> удалить несуществующее приложение из меню
<skai-falkorr> дык удали
<NoOova> как
<skai-falkorr> .local/share/applications смотрел?
<NoOova> нашел чтото похожее в файлике alacarte-made.desktop
<NoOova> удалил
<NoOova> удалил кеш и сделал unity --replace
<NoOova> но из меню не пропало
<NoOova> Урааа!!! еще одна перезагрузка и все пропало
<NoOova> спасибо!
<skai-falkorr> юнити реплейс не то
<skai-falkorr> setsid unity
<skai-falkorr> вот для рестарта юнити
<skai-falkorr> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<skai-falkorr> вот для резета настроек к нулю
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2012/10/kubuntu-1210-btrfs.html
<_d4vid> [Рейден] могу ли с ект4 перебраться на бтрфс?
<vasilisc> да
<vasilisc> есть утилита конвертирования у бтрфс
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Только делать этого не стоит
<_d4vid> василич какая?
<vladgobelen> даже екст4 надежнее и стабильнее
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: какой наглый пейар. а теперь создай короткую ссылку и дай краткое описание что такое бтрфс со ссылкой на вики (через goo.gl) и с "установка со сжатием" тоже с короткой ссылкой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у тебя 255 символов
<vasilisc> я вляпался в бтрфс на её юном возрасте и теперь жалею
<skai-falkorr> нуууу 230
<vasilisc> btrfs-convert /dev/xxx
<_d4vid> василич спасибо
<_d4vid> василич бтрфс быстрее ект4?
<vasilisc> тока сначала всё проверить на ошибки и чтобы место было свободно и бакап сделать
<vasilisc> ext4 не медленнее
<_d4vid> оО
<vasilisc> гугл вон выбрал екст4 без журнала
<vasilisc> из кучи на выбор
<vasilisc> екст4 надёжнее
<_d4vid> ок тогда останусь на ект4)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: В теории да. Но я не знаю есть ли смысл. У меня всё важное на других разделах ) И ещё есть ньюансы. Например при сжатии в фстаб будут сжиматься только нвоые файлы. Если это не важно , то можно конвертить, наверное.
<vasilisc> бтрфс еще пишут  и она выручит только если есть SSD   так как у неё есть параметр для этого
<_d4vid> ну у меня ссд и ект4
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: екст4 не то чтобы надежнее.. екст4 просто быстрее, потому и без журнала
<_d4vid> и всё ок
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Это для тех кто уже прочитал что такое btrfs :) Хотя может позже допишу.
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: До этого была екст2
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну у бота вообще ничего нет, так что выдай мне 230 символов
<vasilisc> гугл расписал почему выбрали екст4 без журнала и это не равно екст2
<vasilisc> не путайте отсутствие журнала с возможностями екст2
<[Raiden]> да не равно
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: потому что они не восстанавливают системы
<vasilisc> в екст4 дофига чего еще внедрили
<[Raiden]> экст4 как минимум быстрее
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: они легко восстановят винт
<vasilisc> да они не восстанавливают
<vasilisc> у мя дома ИБП и я тоже бурал журнал
<vasilisc> *убрал
<vladgobelen> я сделал проще
<vladgobelen> не юзаю екст4)
<vasilisc> вот обратно один диск бы убрать из бтрфс  было бы щасье
<vasilisc> а то вляпался давно  не выбратся
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: места не хватает на перенос данных?)
<vasilisc> =) да
<vladgobelen> как я тебя понимаю
<vasilisc> денег неткупить и никто не даёт =)
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: у меня раздел на 200гб (на винте 250гб) с екст3 вот уже с 2007 года
<vasilisc> у мя там 750гб
<vladgobelen> зато она живет вот уже много лет.. но какой же она тормоз
<[Raiden]> перед тем как переезжать на бтр , надо почитать как минимум о подтомах и  снапшотах икак каноникал задумал их создавать, что бы небыл оконфликтов с apt-btrfs-snapshot
<[Raiden]> или лучше не дергаться )
<vasilisc> у меня везде екст4 без журнала и натюнены сами ФС и система  и один раздел бтрфс
<vasilisc> бтрфс одно время вызывала каждые 2 сек сброс буферов при запущенно Хроме ... мне так никто и не объяснил что это ... потом я home вернул на екст4 и забил на бтрфс
<vasilisc> и мне не нравится скорость с разделом бтрфс ... хотя я тут нанврное сам себе буратино
<[Raiden]> Я не  думаю что на глаз бы заметишь есть журнал или нет. )
<[Raiden]> бтрфс без сжатия и правда медленней
<[Raiden]> со сжатием местами читается очень быстро
<[Raiden]> но суть фс в этом. )
<[Raiden]> можно ещё вспомнить снапшоту, подтома, онлайн дефраг...
<[Raiden]> *не в этом
<xubuntu962> Ребят, как пробросить com-порт в RDP?
<|rapidsp|> если рдесктоп, там в мане описано
<|rapidsp|> ключик -r вроде
<zaxel> Привет Всем!
<artus> zaxel, уверен? ))
<zaxel> уже не очень :))
<artus> :D
<zaxel> есть такая задача: чтобы при входе в систему было только 2 окна логин и пароль и больше ничего, что бы не видно было локального пользователя (авторизация по АД)
<artus> zaxel, запили на ncurses скрипт ) а потом он уже будет стартовать иксы, быдет вааще  хардкорно
<zaxel> да не у меня вообще все по тупому, гостя убрал осталось убрать чтобы не видно было локального пользователя
<artus> zaxel, а смысл гостя убирать? он итак бесправдее некуда )
<zaxel> я думал просто сменить шелл на sh или что то другое
<artus> и смысл прятать локального пользователя ? пароль на учетку и всех делов
<artus> и малоли кто там из пользователей есть
<zaxel> неа у меня задача только те кто имеет учетку в АД имели доступ к телу
<chapt> а если init 5 сменить на init 2?
<artus> нну и? не зная пас от локальной учетки никто и не будет иметь доступа к телу, проблема в чем?
<zaxel> тут студентам трудно обьяснить что надо тыкнуть другие итд
<artus> или ты как фанат хач тюнинга с машинки бы и ручки сковырнул ? пусть по кнопашке открывает дверки
<zaxel> ага так и есть ;-)
<zaxel> просто дастанут звонками типа куда мне тыкать логин и пароль
<artus> zaxel, от студентов помогает бамашка распечатаная, вернее это единственное чего они понимают :)
<artus> zaxel, ты неповериш, они и так достанут
<zaxel> бу гага :) эт точно
<artus> zaxel, мои студенты ресет жамкали когда скринсейвер врубался
<chapt> zaxel: смени в inittab init 5 на init 3  других пользователей не будет видно ))
<zaxel> жесть винтам :) тут я сделал по pxe тут не так страшно, а тут по подробнее ?
<chapt> правда иксы нужно будет отдельной командой инициализировать
<zaxel> rc.local заведутся?
<[Raiden]> тут не федора
<[Raiden]> тут инит2 по умолчанию, а инит5 100% тоже самое если сам не изменишь
<artus> zaxel, lightdm у тя там ?
<zaxel> ага он самый
<artus> он же итак не показывает юзеров вроде как
<chapt> [Raiden] хм, а зачем было то менять. кстати это не только в федоре
<[Raiden]> сходи на сайт федоры и спроси зачем
<zaxel> локального показывает просто горит что есть такой чувак
<artus> zaxel, grep -vE "^#|^;" /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf на пасту покажи
<chapt> [Raiden]:  я наивно думал что для загрузки иксов и сети по уммолчанию инит5 нужен а инит 2 это без сети и без иксов
<[Raiden]> ну ты правильно думал, только так не везде
<artus> zaxel, greeter-hide-users=true тама вот такая фишечка если что есть)
<chapt> а федора разве не на systemd  перешла?
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1022/h_1350913583_2989492_8501106d38.png - лайтдм , но иначе.
<chapt> ну если учесть что в мандрейке, генте и федоре точно было именно так, то это явно отступление убунты от стандарта )
<[Raiden]> chapt: в убунте как в дебиане, а дебиан старее всег очто ты назвал
<zaxel>  долго на работу подключатся через пол страны
<chapt> ок, убедил )
<chapt> правда еще слака осталась ))
<[Raiden]> а в слаке бсдинит, там по умолчанию тоже не настроены разные ранлевелы
<zaxel> greeter-hide-users=true  как я понял эта строка скроет уже залогиненых пользователей?
<[Raiden]> в общем, стандарты это хорошо, но в линуксе они могут не работать )
<artus> zaxel, от кого она их скроет?
<artus> zaxel, у тя че, посреди стола залогиненые ползователи светятцо? конфиг покажи
<zaxel> allow-guest=false
<zaxel> autologin-guest=false
<zaxel> autologin-user=xubuntu
<zaxel> autologin-user-timeout=0
<zaxel> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<zaxel> greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<zaxel> user-session=xubuntu
<zaxel> сори раскидался
<artus> да блин, за нафиг забаню
<artus> на пасту не?)))
<artus> zaxel, это что, все что там есть?
<zaxel> да все что есть больше не было :)
<artus> так у тя там итак xubuntu автологинитцо, это так надо?
<zaxel> да так задумано
<artus> тогда я нифига не понял чего ты с автологином сделать хочеш)
<zaxel> нет не автологин чтобы пользователь сам вводил логин и пароль
<zaxel> только два поля было
<artus> ну так убери нафиг ксубунту пользователя из автозагрузки
<artus> и будет тебе только 2 поля
<zaxel> autologin-user=xubuntu этот самый?
<artus> а ты как думаеш? ))
<zaxel> спасибо :) )
<artus> user-session=xubuntu я б тоже закоментил, у меня его нет :D
<zaxel> ну да там больше ничего нет логично :)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет всем..
<Kinder-Pingvi> народ, скажите.. установил убунту последнюю (12.10), а там нету программы "драйверы устройств", как она по инглишу называется, чтобы вытащить её из реры?
<Kinder-Pingvi> репы*
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, там драйверы где то из софтваре центра ставятся
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT, спасибо. счас пороюсь:)
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: jockey-gtk , jockey-kde
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], точно.. не мог вспомнить название.. спасибо!
<fdz> Парни! Можно ли установить Ubuntu 12.10 на btfrs, а не ext4 &
<fdz> Я почитал что это лучше
<fdz> Но понял что btfrs официально ожидается в 13.04
<Lex_S> можно
<Lex_S> но если что-то сломается - твои проблемы)
<kraaton> можно. я вчера пробовал ставить. сегодня вернулся ext4.
<[Raiden]> fdz: Насчет лучше спорно. Ставить можно.
<fdz> Почему так спорно все? На хабре тоже читал что разваливалось
<fdz> Стоит остаться на ext4?
<kraaton> да
<Lex_S> а чем оно тебя не устраивает?
<[Raiden]> без  сжатия. тут такой тупой устанвощик что нельзя выбрать добавочные опции до установки.
<fdz> У меня i5, 4gb ddr3 и ssd 256 gb. Хочу поставить голую 12.10, разделы делю так  252 gb  раздел / и 4 gb swap все в ext4
<[Raiden]> Хуже инсталятора чем у убунты ещё не видел, может только у вин7
<[Raiden]> )
<fdz> Прочитал что есть ещё ФС которые с ссд лучше работают
<fdz> [Raiden]: а мне кажется он норм вполне
<[Raiden]> у бтрфс есть опция монтирования для ссд
<[Raiden]> что дает не знаю
<fdz> а вот ZFS
<fdz> ?
<[Raiden]> зфс хорошая фс, умеет вроде всё тоже что и бтр или больше и стабильная уже давно.
<[Raiden]> но
<[Raiden]> её нету в дефолтном ядре
<[Raiden]> есть ппа с модулями
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу, не пользовался. Слышал только
<[Raiden]> fdz: вобще у экст4 есть поддержка ссд , можно только погуглить какие ключи оптимальны. Если не нужен более широкий функционал о тфс, то  нефиг дергаться )
<fdz> окай)
<fdz> тоесть я могу потом добить ext4 до нормальной работы?
<fdz> ну и трим включить
<[Raiden]> ну да,  опции в фстаб добавишь и всё.
<kraaton> discard добавь и трим будет
<[Raiden]> или можно форматнуть отдельно вручную с какими-о опциями, а в установщике только указать куда ставить, без формата
<[Raiden]> если понадобится
<fdz> окай)
<fdz> побегу в спортзал, перед установкой ещё загляну)
<fdz> спасибо, мужики
<cjbroadcast> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<resu> здравствуйте. нужна помощь. проблема в подключении к интернету. соединение по вайфай установлено, но ничего не грузится. роутер пингуется. в чем может быть проблема?
<resu> установлена ксубунту
<[Raiden]> пингани ип 87.250.251.3
<[Raiden]> если пашет , то днс прописать надо. Если нет, то может роутинг или проброс портов в роутере или что-то такое
<resu> вывел, строчку пинг ип 56(84) байт данных и все, не пингует
<resu> на другой машине тоже была поставлена ксубунта, сразу все подключилось без проблем
<resu> помогите, кто-нибудь)
<kraaton> resu: может роутер по маку блокирует...
<resu> на этой машине на винде все нормально коннектится
<kraaton> resu: если роутер пингуется без потрь, то смотри настройки роутера.
<resu> где?
<kraaton> подключись к роутеру через web.
<resu> я ошиблась. роутер не пингуется(
<kraaton> iwconfig что говорит?
<resu> название беспроводной сетки, к которой прицепился. точка доступа в виде мак-адреса.. еще данные какие-то..а что из этого нужно?
<resu> в конце ноу вайрлесс экстеншнс
<tagezi> resu: как он видит сеть к которой приципился если не пингует?
<tagezi> либо он её не видит, либо он её пингует
<resu> я чото сама не пойму. пинг 192.168.1.1 и ничего
<kraaton> отключи ее все сетевые карты. ifconfig eth0 down.
<kraaton>  ifconfig eth1 down. если больше одной
<tagezi> может неправельный ip?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!э
<Kyshtynbai> Нет. Просто "Ку!".
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ку )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как твой хитрый терминал называется?
<kraaton> если хитрый то tmux
<tagezi> kraaton: это там где можно разделить две вкладки по горизонтали? )
<kraaton> да там можно
<kraaton> есть еще terminator
<kraaton> тож можно делить хоть на 10 вкладок
<kraaton> и по вертикали и по горизонтали
<tagezi> хм... kraaton спасибо
<baronos> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%20%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%BE%D1%82%202012-10-22%2023%3A34%3A10.png
<tagezi> baronos: это гш?
<baronos> tagezi: угу
<tagezi> тоже на вичате зависаешь? )
<baronos> а то, ему бы еще видео звонки в гталке и джаббере у меня и цены быне было :D
<tagezi> я вот не понимаю.. ну просто хочеться знать... почему у вичата ники всегда одним цветом
<tagezi> алгортм определения цвета какой?
<tagezi> я думал это как-то случайно... но даже с перустановкой системы они сохраняют свой цвет...
<[Raiden]> tagezi: мой от кде , konsole.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я тебе терминатор присматриваю )
<tagezi> у него только вкладки оторвать нельзя
<[Raiden]> себе т.е.? )
<tagezi> эм.. прости )))
<[Raiden]> мне хватает моего , я видел терминатор
<baronos> tagezi: pantheon-terminal посмотри)
<tagezi> baronos: угу.. посмотрю )
<[Raiden]> он как-то отличается от гномовского?
<tagezi> терминатор? да, деление экрана возможно, возможно создать вкладки... ну хоткеи помоему тоже отличаются
<baronos> вкладками, ну и ссылки открывает если там вичат запущен без зажатого контрола)
<tagezi> офигеть, а я и не знал что контрол нужно зажимать )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1022/h_1350935506_2590774_e8a5da9512.png
<[Raiden]> ну видел я. Разделение экрана мне не особо нужно. Может раза 2 пользовался.
<[Raiden]> в моем есть на панели кнопка открытия новой вкладки. Я могу ещё мышкой открывать при скрытом меню
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну мне тоже.. но иногда бывает.. я вот тут посидел в консоли пару дней и подумал, что иногда ты бываешь прав ))
<baronos> все, переходи на кде)
<tagezi> baronos: ну, насамом деле если юнити будет так развивать и дальше, то я себе буду подыскивать другую де
<resu> товарищи, как отключитьв пиджине ссл? )
<tagezi> я её пол дня мусор удалял который они там напихали, висит в трее нифига не делает только место жрёт
<baronos> я бы поставил кде, если бы она не была таким кде :D
<[Raiden]> оно просто наиболее дописанное, и это видно через неделю юза как ни крути. Независимо от того прав я или не прав.
<baronos> resu: в настройках сервера вроде есть галочка не использвать ссл
<resu> в учетной записи? нету
<baronos> там где порт прописывать надо ьыло же
<rapidsp> resu: в доп.настройках учетки
<resu> ссл - шифрование?
<baronos> ну
<resu> все равно
<rapidsp> если я с копытом не путаю :)
<resu> что с, что без, пишет, что не удалось установить ссл-соединение
<kraaton> порт не тот...
<resu> 5190? стандартный вроде. не меняла. все работало до этого
<rapidsp> тогда бред
<rapidsp> а сервер стандартный?
<resu> slogin.icq.com
<resu> просто логин тоже не работает
<rapidsp> может в общих настройках гденить ssl включен?
<rapidsp> типа настройка сети и проч.
<[Raiden]> телепати?
<resu> там нету ссл
<resu> в портах есть разрешить автоматическую переадресацию портов маршрутизатора. не знаю, имеет это значение или нет)
<kraaton> resu: на 5190 как бы не ssl. попробуй 443 порт с ssl
<[Raiden]> а.. посмотрел, пиджин
<resu> тоже слогин.айсику.ком?
<resu> не работает(
<[Raiden]> slogin.icq.com , 443 , галка использовать клиент логин и  CP1251
<[Raiden]> у меня работает
<resu> ой. уменя заработало логин.айсику.ком. 5190. не исп. шифр. и без галки на логине
<[Raiden]> но бывает отваливается.  Завязывать с асей надо
<resu> надо, но всем не прикажешь(
<resu> спасибо за помощь!
<[Raiden]> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4534287/Scrnshts/114.png
<[Raiden]> пролетело в жабере
<tagezi> baronos: его что собирать нужно? я чото слеп стал, пакета в бинарниках не вижу
 * rapidsp выдернул наушники... а то опять с утра буду звук лечить...
<baronos> tagezi: репозиторий элементари добавь и отуда установи
<tagezi> он мне там всю элементари за собой не притянет?)
<baronos> не должен
<resu> скажите, а где в ксубунте посмотреть конфигурацию компа?
<tagezi> ксубунта - это та что на крысе, да?
<baronos> да
<[koshka]> оу
<resu> да
<rapidsp> lshw :)
<tagezi> [koshka]: коша проснулась ))
<[koshka]> ага) попугать вас пришла )
<tagezi> про крысу услышала.. небось оголодала )
<[koshka]> ^_^
<Redfield> <[koshka]> на заставке мыша ?
<[koshka]> нет же ) тут заговорили про нее )
<Redfield> значит рыбка ...
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Redfield> tagezi,  неспится ?
<tagezi> терминатора настраиваю )
<Redfield> tagezi,  рекумоенду дифислёз )
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1350937516_7863356_2b425698cc.png
<[Raiden]> гном2 с docky
<Redfield> <[Raiden]> свиду достойно
<tagezi> Redfield: а что в нём вкусного? )
<Redfield> tagezi, сужает сосуды , защищает слизистую оболочку глаза
<[Raiden]> тут тоже docky , не знаю развивается ли он сча. Для него не осталось гтк среды ) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1350937818_5810664_a3f7fcbde9.png
<teddyp1cker> вброшу-ка я немного)
<teddyp1cker> нашел прогу для убунту за 3 бакса раскрашивающую папки в наутилосе
<tagezi> Redfield: ты про глазные капли ) не, картошка и чайные пакетики, только натуральное ))
<[Raiden]> продвинутый форк наутилуса http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1350937961_2842180_cd9f2c7eb4.png
<teddyp1cker> и тут же нашел халявный action для дельфина, делающий тоже самое
<[Raiden]> или то каким бы он мог быть примерно
<teddyp1cker> бесплатно и без смс)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: кто ищет тот всегда найдёт )))
<Redfield> tagezi, )
<teddyp1cker> ну просто ребята написавшие этоу прогу для наутилуса прям сириоз бизнес делают)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: да сейчас только ленивый на убе не пытается сделать бизнес.. посмотри сколько сайтов развелось, рекламы завались, а инфы ноль
<teddyp1cker> ну на самом деле неплохо это
<teddyp1cker> хотя зачем лезть на планшеты
<teddyp1cker> ксати а у каноникал вообще есть разрабы на фулл-тайм, кто прям убунту декстоп занимается ?
<Redfield> есть конечно
<teddyp1cker> не сервисами всякими, а прям декстопом
<Redfield> юнити кто то же пилит
<teddyp1cker> я думал сообщество + аппруверы из каноникал
<teddyp1cker> хотя магазин же еще
<tagezi> чото со шрифтами не то... блин, глаза режут
<Redfield> <tagezi> вспомни что я те говорил :)
<tagezi> Redfield: а по человечески не льзя было сказать? )))
<tagezi> Redfield: ты знаешь как чуть пожирнее сделать шрифт?
<Redfield> где ?
<tagezi> в терминаторе
<Redfield> возможно общеситемный шрифт пожирнее стоит сделать
<tagezi> нет.. в терминате и темнироре разный шрифт
<Redfield> непользовался терминатором
<tagezi> а чего ты тогда про глаза говорил? ))))
<Redfield> ну то что глаза режут , значит краснота появилась :) , а если так то дифисёз в помощь :)
<tagezi> в терминаторе шрифт по умолчанию 10 стоит... я переставил на 12, теперь попроще, но всёрано угловатый немного.. хочеться потолще чуть )
<Redfield> попробуй droid sans mono шрифт )
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1350939332_8682324_94c7821904.png
<Redfield> я у себя сразу droid шрифты ставлю , убунтовские что то невдохновляют
<kraaton> sudo apt-get install xfonts-terminus для терминала как раз
<tagezi> kraaton: спасибо, но я сегодня забыл захватить запасные глаза )
<kraaton> размер 13 поставь ) как раз хорощо для глаз
<tagezi> блин... штифт нужно нормальный поставить, и всё будет нормально для глаз... 2 и всегда всё было ок )
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1350941556_8421786_c237bfea5c.png
<tagezi> почему такая разница?
<tagezi> на заднем плане док в терминаторе, а на переднем в гном-терменале...
<tagezi> настройки одинаковые вроде стоят
<[Raiden]> ты про шрифт?
<[Raiden]> хз на самом деле. Либы разные юзают, может потому. И какие-то опции сглаживания мб  не учитываются
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я вот рою пока, немного не привычно, может привыкну.. если нет, придёться дальше рыться
<tagezi> покажи, если можешь, скрин своего консоле
<[Raiden]> да может не так важно. Главное что бы читалось. Кстати что за шрифт
<tagezi> моноспейс 10
<tagezi> то приятнее глазу.. этот всётаки напрягает както
<[Raiden]> у меня терминус http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1350943181_7815854_4229f8b194.png
<tagezi> у тебя они тоже тонкие
<tagezi> наверное каноникал колдует над терминалом, что бы так выглядел
<[Raiden]> моноспейс 10 http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1350943302_5643681_00804a9b71.png
<tagezi> лан, попривыкну.. всю жизнь сидел с такими шрифтами и ничего
<tagezi> твой моноспей отличается от моего )
<[Raiden]> найди настройки сглаживания, выбери уточнение среднее или мелкое, будут потолще, полное потоньше
<tagezi> эм... хм.. ну если это только в код не зашито куданибудь
<tagezi> хотя это питон
<tagezi> питон же скриптовый да?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> наверное есть и другие заменители кроме терминатора.
<tagezi> ну, нужно будет порыть тему... иногда удобно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=168421.0 читал?
<[Raiden]> неа. Уже увидел там кде3 ))
<[Raiden]> для кино в основном делают поэкзотичней
<tagezi> ну там много забавного ))) линуху оказывается снимают в хвост и гриву )
<[Raiden]> такие мне нравятся по виду http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/11/1005/h_1317801158_6444778_76a7b9f755.png , хотя в реале я бы устал от темноты и зелени )
<tagezi> ну, в фильме нормально смотриться.. а в жизни потеплее нужно )
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1350944664_4496752_b818277ee1.png
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> офигеть красиво )
<tagezi> я дочке на машину кде поставлю =) пусть радуется )
<[Raiden]> в этом есть некоторая печаль. Этой темы bespin нету для гтк. Т.е. одинаковый вид с гтк софтом не получить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у дочи будет отдельный комп )
<tagezi> кстати, либр офис совместим с кофисом?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Они оба понимают одф, но какая совместимость я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> http://i41.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0816/3d/d6b6fcf60a01d16faa74aa13480e753d.jpg - это про тебя.
<tagezi> =))))
<tagezi> слава богу, она пока только фотошоп знает и оперу
<tagezi> и винду я ей сохраню, только она туда врят ли будет залазить.. ей там будет скучно ))
<tagezi> я фигею от трея... там только 5 штук демонов отвечающих за хелп, и ещё дофига отвечающих за д-бас
<[Raiden]> ну шина понятно зачем, а про хелп не понял
<tagezi> да дело не в том что она есть.. мне и хелп иногда нужен... просто их куча, делающих по сути одно и тоже
<tagezi> это как с аудиоиндикатором, их 2 штуки запилино, одна от гнома, а другая придумана мегопрограмистом разработчиком юнити
<tagezi> я понимаю нафига хром делит всё на пачки...основной процес вообще не ест ничего, едят вкладки.. но это принцип песочницы... отделить на уровне процесов одно от другого, так безопаснее
<disjunction> таки тян?
<tagezi> disjunction: утра )
<disjunction> доброго его...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-23
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/22/close/
<skai-falkorr> великий файрволл в действииъ
<baronos> Крайний вариант - отдать все школы обратно в Ростелеком (гори в аду Ростелеком)
 * baronos принял номер, ушел дальше спать
<[Raiden]> http://s.4pda.ru/forum/uploads/av-2006528-18291389.gif
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нетниктоспидальше
<skai-falkorr> да не могу спать дальше
<skai-falkorr> болею я
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда лечись
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не красноглазием болеешь то? :)
<skai-falkorr> я ж не гентушнег
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а это уже общий для линуксоидов диагноз )
<skai-falkorr> На руки водителей, которых поймали на вождении в нетрезвом виде, предложили ставить клеймо в виде буквы «П» – пьяница.
<skai-falkorr> согласен, но только после того, как руки взяточников будут рубить на месте
<vasilisc> +1
<tacirus> Привет всем
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: vasilisc: tacirus: Граждане алкоголики, хулиганы, тунеядцы. Есть комп очень сильно нагруженный софтом в плане озу. На нем нужно редактировать форматы типа .doc
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: сочувствую
<vladgobelen> либраофис вешается раз в пол часа в итоге и течет за сутки по гигу
<vladgobelen> опенофис не вешается, нет. Но тоже течет и крэшится
<tacirus> Это был вопрос?
<vladgobelen> Есть идеи как бы решить эту проблему?
<skai-falkorr> почисти озу
<vladgobelen> Я вот смотрю в сторону абиворда теперь
<skai-falkorr> заюзай гугл драйв
<tacirus> Впервые слышу про абиворд
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Никак.. там очень большая нагрузка, начиная от вкладок браузера и заканчивая большим количеством документов офиса
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: гугл не судьба. Он не работает с большими документами и нельзя эту информацию хранить онлайн
<skai-falkorr> работает жеж
<vladgobelen> с большими нет..
<vladgobelen> но это и правда не судьба
<skai-falkorr> и любую инфу можно онлайн хранить
<skai-falkorr> я работал с текстовиком в несколько тыщ страниц
<vladgobelen> Не любую. Этот вопрос закрыт. Есть что-то кроме абиворда?
<vladgobelen> а то чую и он будет говном
<skai-falkorr> кофеварка не подойдет?
<vladgobelen> я уже урезаю что могу. Кейт заменил на лифпад..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: AOO и прочие на опене/либре
<skai-falkorr> емакс смисли
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: они работают с доком?
<vladgobelen> ну, вим, емакс
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Это что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: а памяти добавить в комп не судьба?
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Расшифруй ааббривиатуру
<tacirus> А кто пробовал Lotus Symphony?
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: там 4гб озу. Постоянно заюзана вся и еще 1-2гб свопа в лучшем случае
<tacirus> Только что по поиску нашел
<skai-falkorr> КСЖ
<skai-falkorr> найди системник старый для доков
<tacirus> http://www-03.ibm.com/software/lotus/symphony/home.nsf/product_wpe
<vladgobelen> tacirus: а он еще живой? разве не на его основе либра и опен сделаны?
<tacirus> я не знаю на нем или нет, но сайт для Лотуса есть
<vladgobelen> а нет.. они на старофис
<vladgobelen> хм
<tacirus> Я тож думаю, что отдельный системнки самое то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: кажется вот это http://www.openoffice.org/development/releases/3.4.0.html
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Ясно. Сейчас его и пробуем. Он крэшится и течет сильно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: поставь старый офис от инфра ресурса
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Старый будет меньше течь и жрать?
<vladgobelen> где бы взять еще его..
<vladgobelen> сейчас поищу
<skai-falkorr> http://www.i-rs.ru/download
<skai-falkorr> вторую версию попробуй
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: благодарю.. Ок
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: главное чтобы оно с форматом хорошо еще работало
<vladgobelen> там особо сложных элементов не нужно, но и багов нельзя допускать
<vasilisc> аби атцтой в плане чтения общих документов ... LO вынужденное зло
<vasilisc> нужно решить проблему с ним
<vasilisc> откуда он из своего PPA или c убунту шёл из офф репо?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и найди уже 600 рублей на плашку оперативки
<vasilisc> не советую i-rs.ru
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: это нужно будет около 8гб
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Почему?
<vasilisc> у них там свой линукс  своё время накололся  вытянув из их репо файлы =(
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И проблема не только в потреблении. Ладно бы они жрали, но они виснут, крэшутся и убивают набранную инфу
<vasilisc> а потом траблы с обновлением ... тока если аккуратно забрал офис ... но лучше юзать стабильный официальный
<skai-falkorr> vasilisc: а причем тут линукс?
<vasilisc> ЛО репо
<skai-falkorr> vasilisc: они базировались на опеноффисе,а бунта была так.жаст фо фан
<vasilisc> у них там InfraLinux и есть репо   укажешь ради ЛО и оплучишь ешё инфралинукс
<vasilisc> короче будьте аккуратны с репо Инфра  i-rs.ru
<skai-falkorr> vasilisc: ты хоть ссылку глянул?там ссылки на скачивание опеноффиса
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: я не думаю, что на генту у них есть оверлей. А архивом от отдельного юзера врядли что натворит ;)
<vasilisc> берите берите
<skai-falkorr> там нет реп, нет бубунты
<vasilisc> я про то что там есть и репо
<vasilisc> было точно
<vasilisc> счас найду
<skai-falkorr> это все на отдельном ресурсе у них
<skai-falkorr> линуксовом
<skai-falkorr> а на основном только офис
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: нафих репо
<vasilisc> да зачем вам инфра? ради чуть лучшей "руссификации" словарей тезауруса и модулей?
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: либра за сутки течет до гига и иногда зависает.
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Опенофис течет так же, но не зависает, а крэшится.
<vasilisc> vladgobelen  какая убунту и какой ЛО и откуда?
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Последний оо и ЛО
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Точнее последний стабильный
<vasilisc> какая убунту?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты мсофис не юзал никогда?
<skai-falkorr> vasilisc: да причем тут русификация. я ему советую старую версию попробовать.искать ее по ппа или оверлеям или скачать тарболчик?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну, под вайном
<skai-falkorr> vasilisc: какая убунта, он махровый гентушнег:)
<vasilisc> а сори
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: да качаю я уже.. Проверю по потреблению
<vasilisc> у гентушников вечно всё течёт =) [/troll]
<skai-falkorr> о
<skai-falkorr> мертвая говядина научилась главы в м4б
<vasilisc> vladgobelen может валгридом ЛО отпрофилировать и понять суть проблемы
<vasilisc> ?
<vasilisc> не просто так же утечки
<vasilisc> в ЛО отключи яву ... мало чего лишишся но может даст пищу для размышлений
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: она там даже не включалась никогда
<vladgobelen> а что оно дает вообще?
<skai-falkorr> мсо вебаппс открыли для всех
<vladgobelen> а вот сейчас даже подумываю о такой ереси как мсофис под тем же етерсофтом
<vladgobelen> чую он есть будет даже больше, но если не будет вешаться - возможно даже сойдет
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: веб - не вариант..
<vasilisc> В меню Сервис — Параметры — OpenOffice.org — Java можно отключить использование Java в OpenOffice и тем самым уменьшить потребление ОЗУ и ускорить работу OpenOffice, но вы лишитесь следующего:
<vasilisc> В Base не будет работать Мастер Создания Форм (Create Form Wizard )
<vasilisc> В Writer не будут работать Мастера Писем, Факсов, Повестки дня, Веб-страница (Letter Wizard, Fax Wizard, Agenda Wizard, HTML Wizard )
<vasilisc> В Writer нельзя будет сохранить данные в форматы AportisDoc (Palm), DocBook, Pocket Word (*.psw) )
<skai-falkorr> это отдельная мысль
<vasilisc> В Calc нельзя будет сохранить данные в формат Pocket Excel
<vasilisc> Во всех программах из пакета OpenOffice.org не будут работать макросы OooBean, JavaScript Macros, Beanshell Macros, Python.
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: ерунда.. такое и не нужно
<vasilisc> eue
<vasilisc> угу
<vasilisc> не православно как-то юзать mso в wine
<vladgobelen> кстати.. я никогда в жизни не думал, что систему можно так загнать) Это в среднем 5гб озу юзается
<vladgobelen> У меня сколько лет вот уже и среднее потребление 600мб
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: православно или нет, а нужно рабочее решение
<vasilisc> да понимаю
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: нельзя в рашке неправославно действовать
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: gjcjl.n
<skai-falkorr> посодют
<skai-falkorr> да и вайновая не шибко добра к памяти
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Можно. Просто не нужно палиться и вылезать из леса.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: да ладно память.. Свопа на всех хватить.. Не крэшилось бы
<vladgobelen> да и ты прав - планку можно купить
<vasilisc> философский выход один ... как там в генту стремятся к стабильности ... что используют   и привести систему к более стабильному состоянию и ЛО то же ... как-то так
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: генту работает как часы.. проблема именно в офисе
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты бинарно или сурцево ло ставил?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: бинарно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: опа.. а ты прав
<vladgobelen> попробую ка собрать
<vasilisc> сколько это в днях? [/troll]    =))))
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: хм.. офис довольно большой, это минут 30
<vasilisc> чорт =)
<vladgobelen> Он один из самых больших пакетов
<vladgobelen> А скорее и самый большой
<vasilisc> кде тяжелее имхо
<vladgobelen> Кде это список разных пакетов.. А офис один  пакет
<vasilisc> хотя из гита ЛО пытался собрать ради прикола ... прикуел
<vladgobelen> Пересборка очень помогает фф. Потребление и отклик улучшаются в 2-5 раз.. Может и офису поможет
<vasilisc> когда ковырял vsd в LOdraw
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: там около 6гб нужно только на винте для сборки
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты фф не собирал
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я его юзаю только собранным
<vasilisc> ну пересобири ЛО с консервативными ключами
<vasilisc> нуна какнить попробовать генту
<vasilisc> ради знаний
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: у меня очень много вкладок открыто в браузере. Не собранный жрет 1-1,6гб озу стабильно. А собранный с теми же вкладками 300-600
<skai-falkorr> vasilisc: только об однополой любви не начинай думать
<skai-falkorr> а то... ради знаний...
<vasilisc> у мя в лисе всё отключено + NS  ваще не жрёт =) отдаёт системе даже =)
<vasilisc> skai-falkorr нужно всё попробовать =)
<vasilisc> я про генту и однополую любовь  =Ъ
<vasilisc> хотя после генту ...
<vasilisc> кста на ubuntu-app-devel сидит автор убунту твик  ... судя по нику
<vasilisc> хотя после фри  генту меня наврное не напугает ... portage вроде навеяны идей портов фри
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: в лисе что именно отключено?
<vasilisc> а там в новой лисе есть клик-2-play
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: в бсд совсем другие портажи. Это как сравнивать лфс и убунту
<vasilisc> пока не нажму нчиего не пиликает
<vasilisc> отключен антифишинг
<vasilisc> нуна генту значит поковырять  хотя бы в виртуальных машинах
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: не нужно
<vasilisc> вот жадина
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Не в том плане
<skai-falkorr> он прав
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Это тебе создаст лишние неудобства и только убьет ресурсы
<skai-falkorr>  гента не нужна
<skai-falkorr> вяленый 1.0 вышел
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Она собирается в чруте без потерь производительности из любого уже имеющегося линукса
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Просто сделай себе например каталог /mng/gentoo и тестируй хоть затестируйся
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: ну или заюзай кальку. От минимального набора до полного типа убунты
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Но никогда не юзай генту в виртуалке. Тупее решения не существует
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а оно работает?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я уже год нанего поглядываю, но так лениво тестить заранее нерабочее
<skai-falkorr> из 22 протестированных GTK-приложений, доступных по умолчанию в меню Ubuntu, под управлением Wayland заработали только 9, так как оставшиеся 13 использовали функции Xlib. Тем не менее, уже наблюдается прогресс в проведении чистки
<skai-falkorr> приложений от прямого обращения к Xlib, например, разработчики проекта KDE приступили к осуществлению плана по обеспечению работы KDE и KWin поверх Wayland.
<skai-falkorr> 1.0 же это релиз
<skai-falkorr> именно, что аби ломать не станут и все
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: да знаю я эти релизы...
<vasilisc> vladgobelen просто мы с коллегой хотим для себя внедрить виртуализацию ... есть 2 ноды с проксмоксом и там мощные ноды ... генту могла быть одна из множества вирт. машин
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: просто с виртуалкой генту бессмысленна не только в плане реализации, но и в плане оптимизации
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Она не будет использовать некоторые инструкции процессора
<vasilisc> то есть генту нет места в виртуализированном будущем?  амарао на хабре пишет что в их облаках почти не юзают генту  а почти все дебиан-мини
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Юзать можно, но одно из преимуществ генту пропадает просто
<vasilisc> согласен
<vasilisc> поэтому я и описал как я не лю source based
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: хотя и сама по себе система портажей - лучшее что я видел
<vasilisc> нашевсио репо + ключи
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2475.png
<vladgobelen> банальный пример
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: максимальная гибкость и управляемость
<vasilisc> согласен но на другом конце бОльшая сложность для новичк
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: да ну ты брось.. запомнить eix deadb и emerge deadbeef проще даже, чем многосложные структуры эпта
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: это просто миф..
<vasilisc> поэтому пойду освою генту и буду подкован в спорах с вашим братом =Ъ
<vladgobelen> )
<vasilisc> буду тыкать минусами =Ъ
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: чистая генту не любит спешки.. Это медитативная система..
<vladgobelen> но зато и не ломается
<vasilisc> хотя мя уже фри бесит со своими портами ... генту ваще бедная будет ... псих на психе наверное будет
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: поэтому если тебе нужно быстро здесь и сейчас - лучше даже не трогай. Или попробуй кальку, как я уже говорил.
<vasilisc> не не генту так генту
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: нет, система портов фри очень убога просто
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а уж чем проще может быть подбор юз флагов для различных пакетов
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: калька это 100% генту. Просто устанавливается за 5 минут и имеет свои утилиты
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: зачем? Это уже выбор профиля
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: флаги предустановлены уже
<vasilisc> кста в убунту apt-build есть  так что мы тоже можем компилить ... пишут что не так тонко  но всё же..
<vasilisc> ии оптимизировать прогу при сборке пакета
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: да, это немного другое
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: попробуешь - поймешь
<vasilisc> я пониямаю
<vasilisc> читал про USE
<skai-falkorr> правильно писать SUSE
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Для чего?)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ты про дистрибутив линукс?
<vasilisc> он тролит =)
<vasilisc> USE = Ubuntu Software Edition  =}
<skai-falkorr> и чем же упоминание suse должно заставить потерять тебя контроль?
<vasilisc> не упоминай имя в СУСЕ =Ъ
<skai-falkorr> где таки троллинг?
<vasilisc> святое для гентушника USE превратить в SUSE =|
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://ompldr.org/vZnptZA
<skai-falkorr> почему все так любят называть троллингом все подряд?
<vladgobelen> вон видишь?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: В системе есть профили, устанавливающие изначальный набор флагов. Он и используется
<vasilisc> зачем много языков на картинке?
<vasilisc> ru en  не?
<vasilisc> мало?
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: просто на выбор
<vasilisc> аа
<vladgobelen> эта софтина поддерживает такое количество
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: те флаги что с минусам - отключены просто
<vasilisc> мляточно
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: Отключенные на скрине показаны синим цветом
<vasilisc> ммм холодный лёд   я его лю
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: http://ompldr.org/vZnptZQ а вот к примеру тот же дедбиф)
<vladgobelen> красота, а?
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: берешь и сразу при установке говоришь ему: "А не ставься ка ты ни с какмими гуями."
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: затем подключаешь свой и радуешься жизни
<vasilisc> неее  куча компиляторо в системе  фиии когда тестил Лёд  то пришлось стока установить для сборки из git  =(    не хочу ... я ленивый теперь ... тока пакеты =Ъ
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: компилятор один - гцц
<vladgobelen> остальное еще не допилили..
<vasilisc> ага и куча хидеров
<vasilisc> и тд и тп
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: тут немного другая система
<vasilisc> понятно
<vasilisc> своя философия
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: в убунту они идут разными пакетами
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: а тут это один пакет и все
<vasilisc> разбивка на пакеты спецом делается
<vasilisc> не просто так
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: тут не нужна эта разбивка
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: чем хороша калька - там очень много бинарных пакетов сразу идет
<vasilisc> я предлагаю переименовать данный канал в gentoo-ru   =)))))
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: но конечно не все
<vasilisc> админы ау =Ъ
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: http://mirror.cnet.kz/calculate/CLDG/stages/x86_64/cldg-20121019-x86_64.list
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: вот это все бинарное, к примеру
<vladgobelen> хотя да, чего то мы от темы отошли
<vasilisc> собрался ЛО?
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: я его пока не собирал
<vladgobelen> поставил абиворд пока для теста
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/23/surkov/
<vasilisc> абиворд имхо не то =(
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: посмотрим..
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: если не поможет - соберу.. Если не поможет - инфра. Если не поможет - етерсофт+мсо.. а там видно будет
<vasilisc> MSO в генту тоже из портежей собирается? =Ъ
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: ))
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: кстати, етерсофт для личного использования сделали бесплатным. Я месяца три назад пробовал - у них очень хорошая система
<vasilisc> блин здорово  упустил я новость
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: делаешь заявку и они тебе предоставляют возможность выбрать дистрибутив. Там несколько десятков. Включая и генту..
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: сразу дают тебе пакеты или ебилды.. Удобно
<vasilisc> хотя раньше пробовал етерсофт ради 1С но счас 1С есть нативная ... етерсофт и вынужден что-то придумывать
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: да и работает неплохо. Например под ним запустился адвего плагиатус. А вод под вайном нет
<vasilisc> нуна тогда тоже попробовать сначала приготовить правильно вайн для адвего и если не получится то заюзать этерсофт
<vladgobelen> vasilisc: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12044
<vladgobelen> гарбаж и сильвер..
<vladgobelen> я так и не смог запустить. только под етерсофтовски
<skai-falkorr> перезагрузиться надо бы
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а меня вот после 90+ дней аптайма сегодня ночью перезагрузила гроза со снегом
<skai-falkorr> аптайм шмаптайм.новое ядро вышло, да и ноут почистить надо
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: и что тебе даст то ядро?)
<skai-falkorr> тоже, что и тебе
<skai-falkorr> основу системы
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: В сравнении с текущим
<skai-falkorr> там вроде uksm починить должны были
<skai-falkorr> ноут не самый мощный и это будет ему на пользу
<vladgobelen> а оно ломалось?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: памяти будет на пользу, а процессору наоборот
<skai-falkorr> а в 3.6.3-пф оно было полуотключено, ибо были какието недостатки сурцу
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: если памяти будет лучше - процу тоже
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: не.. оно освобождает память за счет проца
<skai-falkorr> проц все равно простаивает. если ему найти работу - ему будет хорошо
<vladgobelen> логично
<vladgobelen> ну.. у меня и на 3.5 оно работает. Мне пока хватает
<tech-desk> я бы сказал 60% времени проц курит
<vladgobelen> обновляться чаще одного раза в 5-10 месяцев не вижу смысла
<skai-falkorr> а я на 3.6.3 то не успел перезагрузится, как вышло 3.6.4 (я выше перепутал 3 и 4)
<skai-falkorr> или не перепутал
<skai-falkorr> не перепутал
<skai-falkorr> зато почищу ноут
<skai-falkorr> а то уже заляпам
<skai-falkorr> надо будет говядину аудиобуками помучить
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/23/horses/
<vladgobelen> У нас есть такие штуки, называются авианосцы - на них самолеты садятся. А еще у нас есть такие корабли, которые плавают под водой - атомные подлодки
<vladgobelen> шикарно
<tagezi> всем привет)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: не то, что наш
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: угу
<skai-falkorr> а в декстере в третьем сезоне хорошо так стебанулись над сша
<skai-falkorr> он так закадрово в детском саду рассуждает, что мол из этих детей могут вырасти кто угодно, (девочка, ччитающая книжку) - нобелевский лауреат, (малец, пьющий сок) - алкоголик, (малец, смотряий на рыбку и ковыряющий в носу
<skai-falkorr> пальцем) - президент США
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: и что, хороший сериал? Или вроде "революции"?
<skai-falkorr> декстер?классика жеж
<vladgobelen> Ок, гляну
<skai-falkorr>  про маньяка с кодексом, убивающего только плохих
<vladgobelen> о_О точно гляну
<skai-falkorr> по 12 серий в сезоне
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Святые из трущоб смотрел же?)
<skai-falkorr> только оригинальный фильм
<vladgobelen> ууу.. зря
<skai-falkorr> не стоило его смотреть?
<vladgobelen> стоило посмотреть именно то, что я написал
<skai-falkorr>  ну я его и смотрел
<tagezi> в убунту твик добавили настройку обоев рабочего стола, ищет обои на китайском сайте под разрешение монитора =))
<vladgobelen> китайский то зачем?
<vladgobelen> " В фильме присутствуют сцены насилия и жестокости, не рекомендуется для семейного просмотра с детьми."
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он просто забыл этот функционал отключить перед сборкой )
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну, разраб китаец, наверное
<tagezi> ибо там на вкладке программы тоже по китайски написано
<vladgobelen> tagezi: в тех же кедах берется с официальных серверов все..
<vladgobelen> Ничего левого. Все же давно уже создано и для тем и для обоев
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите, как на убу 12.04 поставить пых 5.0
<oxothuk> ,
<oxothuk> ?
<vladgobelen> oxothuk: так же как и на любую другую? Из ппа?
<tagezi> vladgobelen: может у них в китае - это официальный сервер для обоев, ты проверял?
<vladgobelen> Или исходников
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да ладно вам, сотрудничество 2 проектов
<vladgobelen> tagezi: хотя да, в гноме нет подобных официальных софтин. Туплю
<tagezi> vladgobelen: хм.. в кде обои коллекционирую на оф сервере прям под разрешение монитора?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: http://ompldr.org/vZnpuNQ
<vladgobelen> что-то вроде этого
<vladgobelen> хотя да, недоделана утилита..
<vladgobelen> а нет, норм.. все есть
<vladgobelen> tagezi: помню года два назад сестре сделал http://ompldr.org/vZnpuNw вот это и поставил на панельку апплет для подгрузки обоев автоматической) Вот там была хорошая игрушка
<vladgobelen> тыкаешь и получаешь новые обои. Понравилось - тык и стоит на столе)
<vladgobelen> кстати вон он кажется на панели. Сверху из правой группы апплетов самый левый
<tagezi> vladgobelen: а я обоину раз в пол года смотрю новую ))) нафига мне такой аплет? )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а нафига тебе тот?)
<vladgobelen> я их вообще не меняю..
<skai-falkorr> я обоину вижу ток после перезагрузки
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ну так я тоже )) но в этот момент и появляется мысль "скоро горы" )) и становиться очень приятно )
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну, что я могу сказать... не вопрос, кде рулит как домашняя система, я с этим впринципе и не спорю
<tagezi> и, слава богу убунту её больше официально не поддерживает ))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: http://ompldr.org/vZnpuOQ
<oxothuk> ребяты, кто нибудь подскажет по повоу даунгрейда php на ubuntu 12ю03
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я ее вообще почти не вижу) Потому что приложения сами запускаются после ребута
<oxothuk> *ubuntu 12ю04
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: точнее сессия восстанавливается
<vladgobelen> tagezi: в убунту никогда кде нормально не работала. Убунту это гном
<tagezi> vladgobelen: если ты считаешь что я не видил кде, то ошибаешь, я на нём сидел достаточно долго, ещё в дебе... и представляю насколько это удобно
<tagezi> но и бесмысленно
<vladgobelen> tagezi: врядли
<vladgobelen> кде стала удобной довольно недавно
<vladgobelen> да и стабильной тоже
<tagezi> b xj&
<tagezi> и чо?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а значит не видел ты ничего собственно. Но это и не важно. Мы не о преимуществах ДЕ говорим, а об обоях и их целесообразности
<vladgobelen> tagezi: рабочий стол вообще глупая вещь. Я вон только недавно придумал как его заюзать, как ты можешь видеть на скрине
<vladgobelen> до этого много лет вообще не юзался
<tagezi> ну мне вчера пришлось поюзать
<tagezi> я с компизом перемудрил, окна не открывались, и почемуто в консоли бред писало.. пришлось на него скриптик из баша лепить )
<tagezi> ну всмысле файлик...
<tagezi> а от заметок я отказался лет так, эм... 5 назад
<vladgobelen> а я не юзал их до этого никогда
<vladgobelen> удобная штука
<vladgobelen> tagezi: все программы свернул и вот тебе информация. И ничего дополнительно не жрет
<tagezi> остальное юзание это обоина, которая радует меня когда я выключаю комп или включаю... очень долго я и её непользовал, так как всёравно постоянно в походах... теперьредко и хочеться видеть хоть иногда что-то приятное глазу
<tagezi> vladgobelen: а заметки можно в группы аплетов запихать? ну типа как выпадающее меню?
<vladgobelen> не знаю, да и мне так будет неудобно.. Не хочу лишний раз тыкать
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: он тебя не любит )
<SergeyIT> он просто не выспался
<tagezi> )
<oxothuk> ubuntu 12.04 как сделать даунгрейд php до версии 5.2?
<vladgobelen> oxothuk: В чем конкретно проблема то?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: шикарное начало
<oxothuk> проблема в том, что не могу найти в интернете нормальную ману по процессу даунгрейда php до версии 5.2. Если версия php ,будет выше - на сервере не будут работать скрипты
<oxothuk> и некоторое По
<vladgobelen> oxothuk: Зачем тебе маны?
<vladgobelen> Ставь версию нужную и все
<oxothuk> ээээ.. можн маленькую подсказочку как эт сделать?
<oxothuk> ибо я пробовал уже всяко-разными способами
<vladgobelen> oxothuk: синаптик? Эпт-гет? Аптитуд?
<oxothuk> apt-get
<vladgobelen> это совет
<vladgobelen> ставь пакетом
<oxothuk> мне нужно установить php 5.2, каким образом сообщить apt-get у, что нужна именно конкретно эта врерсия пакета?
<vladgobelen> oxothuk: эм.. если в репо нету, посмотри в ппа
<vladgobelen> должны быть на такие случаи
<vladgobelen> oxothuk: Если нет ппа - бери исходники.
<vladgobelen> хотя версию 5.2 даже из генту уже выкинули.. а тут обычно ооочень древние версии даже хранят
<tagezi> я думаю буде проще хостинг купить
<vladgobelen> да ну ты брось
<tagezi> бесплатные хостинги - они корявые
<vladgobelen> tagezi: проще свой поднять
<vladgobelen> никаких тебе ограничений
<NoOova> охотник хрен ты щас 5.2 поставиш
<tagezi> потом выясница что у них модули не стоят и всё такое
<NoOova> у меня есть пакетики
<NoOova> если надо скину
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а на своем ставь что хочешь)
<NoOova> тебе зенд оптимайзер наверное нужен
<NoOova> ппа с 5.2 уже не работает
<NoOova> был один но он все. кердык
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну чел думаю не имеет безлимит инте, если смотрит в сторону бесплатного хоста
<vladgobelen> tagezi: да ну ты брось.. даже у нас уже нормальные быстрые безлимитки есть.. А у нас тут жопа мира
<NoOova> а задержка
<NoOova> а внешний айпишник
<NoOova> и постоянный
<vladgobelen> и внешний постоянный есть
<NoOova> бесплатно?
<vladgobelen> 50р в месяц статика, и динамический бесплатно
<oxothuk> мне нужен будет и Zend и IM
<tagezi> ну.. осталось только порты пробросить через фаервол прова и всё )
<NoOova> что такое IM?
<vladgobelen> или 15
<vladgobelen> не помню точно
<NoOova> bvtql;vfub\r&
<NoOova> имейджмагик чтоли?
<Neodammerung> [Green]: тут?
<tagezi> oxothuk: купи себе хостинг и не парься, в год это будет стоить 1200 всего, с нормальной поддержкой
<tagezi> а в европе ещё дешевле, и с более нормальной поддержкой
<NoOova> oxothuk: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/stuq3xssstg147d/YTxaw1QSH- вот попробуй это
<vladgobelen> tagezi: дорого
<tagezi> 100 рублей в месяц
<NoOova> oxothuk: к сожалению imagick у меня не сохранился =(
<NoOova> собирай сам
<oxothuk> спасибо за советы
<oxothuk> сейчас буду пробовать
<vladgobelen> tagezi: и с ограничениями
<NoOova> если что у фаствпс виртуалки (openvz, 400cpu, 600 mem, 6gb hdd) стоят всего 2.9 евро в мес
<tagezi> vladgobelen: у меня ограничения: 5 доменных имён второго уровня и 10 гигов места
<vladgobelen> tagezi: да не в этом дело. Ограничения по процессору, по памяти, по базам
<vladgobelen> ограничения по софту
<NoOova> на виртуалке по софту нет ограничений
<NoOova> только cpu\mem
<vladgobelen> а, ты про выделенный сервер?
<NoOova> виртуальный сервер
<vladgobelen> ну да.. а где ты такие цены то нашел?
<NoOova> fastvps.ru
<vladgobelen> В среднем 500р месяц
<tagezi> в росии
<NoOova> http://fastvps.ru/vds/
<NoOova> а не. там даже не 600 мгц. там 750
<tagezi> вообще круть )
<NoOova> я её как шлюз использую безопасный
<vladgobelen> ужас какой.. они там винду продают ^^
<tagezi> NoOova: атам ботнет можно поставить? )))))
<NoOova> там есть ограничения
<NoOova> если на тебя будут жаловаться то договор расторгнут
<NoOova> или преостановят до выяснения причин
<tagezi> ну, это все так теперь.. и в росии тоже
<NoOova> но дают белый айпишник честный
<vladgobelen> NoOova: вооот.. пошли ограничения
<NoOova> ну а ты как хотел
<NoOova> купил 100 таких виртуалок и ботнет?
<NoOova> ещё и все в разных нодах
<tagezi> да, и спамить смсками всех )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: NoOova: а смысл ему такое покупать тогда?
<vladgobelen> Он и сейчас со своей ОСью справиться не может
<NoOova> я просто сам пользуюсь вот и сказал
<tagezi> vladgobelen: хостинг в европе можно и бесмплатный очень не плохой найти, на самом деле... просто замарачиваться очень долго, и они в код впиливают рекламку небольшую
<vladgobelen> tagezi: свой хостинг лучше всего всеравно
<tagezi> vladgobelen:  ты сам сказал что он с ним справиться не сможет.. и потом, ты не знаешь его прова, мой например не пробросит порты, он за свой фоервол держиться как не знаю за что
<vladgobelen> tagezi: значит не нужно пользоваться услугами такого провайдера
<tagezi> vladgobelen: в питере это норма... или очен дорого
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Даже у нас это не норма
<vladgobelen> В центре думаю с этим еще проще.
<tagezi> Питер - большая дыра )
<vladgobelen> Поверь, наша дыра хуже.
<tagezi> vladgobelen: какойнить нижневартовск? ))
<tagezi> ачинск?
<tagezi> не, Мариинск?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: хай шэнь вэй
<vladgobelen> tagezi: географически почти полная противоположность питера)
<tagezi> vladgobelen: да, я такого не знаю... но питер очень консервативныйгород, тут всего 10 провов нормально раздающих нет, остальные мелкие, они может и дадут что ты хочешь, но инет у них падает иногда на пару дней к ряду
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Другое имя этого города - Владивосток
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Тут всего 2 провайдера нормальных
<tagezi> а ещё есть проблемма с тсж, у меня в доме например только один пров всего и у большенства тоже самое
<vladgobelen> tagezi: ну, тут уже от везения
<vladgobelen> а нас эти два провайдера есть почти везде
<tagezi> vladgobelen: бывшая например, адсл пользует, потому что вообще ничего больше нет
<tagezi> и по адсл у неё 2 прова только... ну или модемная связ
<tagezi> ь*
<vladgobelen> tagezi: у нас по адсл всего один пров) Он же монополист бывший)
<vladgobelen> tagezi: но это ужас, хуже которого только диалап
<tagezi> у нас с него начиналось... много кто сидел... сейчас пару провов кадельного инета, и чото в районе 6 выделенку тянут
<tagezi> кабельный - через тв-антену
<tagezi> vladgobelen: так что вы далеко не попа мира... вы там в раоне пятки наверное. но  вас получше )) а вот в питер - это самая что ни наесть.. )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: зато у нас максимальная скорость 12мбпс
<vladgobelen> tagezi: есть конечно больше у некоторых, но начальство тех провайдеров нужно уничтожать особо жестоким образом
<vladgobelen> да и не намного больше
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: отец у него тот еще приколист
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты чего-то не того... у меня в доме 5 провов где-то
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: У нас например многие провайдеры просто не проводят инет в дома ниже 5 этажей.
<vladgobelen> А точнее ВСЕ
<vladgobelen> единственный выбор - адсл от монополиста) по телефону
<SergeyIT> у нас тоже можно по-телефону монополиста, но он сейчас на оптике....
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: у нас никто ничего не проводит в дома ниже 5 этажей
<SergeyIT> и тв нет?
<vladgobelen> Нет конечно. Только антены
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: не выгодно тащить провода в такие дома
<SergeyIT> сочувствую
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну так это в твоём доме... а у меня такм где я раньше жил досихпор только адсл и кабель, у жены бывшей только адсл, потому что председатель кооператива никого не пускает
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сочувствую
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня в доме только интерзет, есть ещё ПКС но у них сеть бывает по несколько дней отваливается, есть ещё телефон, там модем
<oles> Hi
<tagezi> SergeyIT: так что в питере очень поразному.. на просвете есть дома рядом стоящие без нормального инета, и напичканые провайдерами по самое неболуйся
<vladgobelen> http://ompldr.org/vZnpvMA о да.. смотрите какой няшка..
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в моей хрущебе телефон на оптике, то есть с инетом и ТВ, дом.ру с тем же, ТВ от твоеТВ/твойинет, интерзет, инфинити, может и еще кто-то...
<tagezi> vladgobelen: это чо?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну.. так я тебе про это и говорю, дома в питере очень разные
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Дракон..
<vladgobelen> tagezi: http://ompldr.org/vZnpvMg красавец, а?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так решайте с управляющей компанией
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, дебильные космолеты какие-то (
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: ты просто ничего не понимаешь в шедеврах
<SergeyIT> и это ты назывешь шедевром?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Я не называю. Это и есть шедевр. Причем без альтернатив.
<tagezi> vladgobelen: +1 к Сергею
<tagezi> ) игры зло..
<vladgobelen> tagezi: тогда и книги зло и фильмы
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, мы про компутерные...
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Какая разница какие?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Книга на компьютере уже не книга?
<SergeyIT> комп игра без компа - не существует
<vladgobelen> Неправда
<vladgobelen> У многих компьютерных игр есть настольные варианты
<vladgobelen> А у квестов и текстовые
<spectrum> Ох. Ubuntu-12.10 x64, только установленная... Нет кнопок окон, нельзя двигать окна, изменять размер, если metacity-replce  то еще и шрифтов становится не видно, зато окна можно двигать) Есть идеи?
<vladgobelen> spectrum: в убунту не метасити же вроде уже?
<vladgobelen> или я путаю?
<spectrum> если честно - не читал чейнжлог... а что там теперь?
<vladgobelen> компиз же?
<spectrum> понял в чем дело... я забыл написать, что юзаю гном классик)
<vladgobelen> В гноме муттер вроде
<vladgobelen> или классик это что?
<spectrum> это в котором 2 панельки было.
<vladgobelen> хм.. там вроде да, был метасити.. но что это может быть тогда - хз
<spectrum> я хз, может бунта с ним больше не дружит
<vladgobelen> Возможно. Убунту сложно допиливать. Лучше использовать "как есть"
<spectrum> придется сидеть на 12.04 :( у меня убунты в колл центре стоят... блондинок очень сложно научить юзать юнити и новый гном
<spectrum> ну, или кто-нибудь решит трабл этот, хотя может он вообще только у меня))
<vladgobelen> spectrum: Лучше юзать лтс
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, +100500
<SergeyIT> причем лучше все по-дефолту
<tagezi> по дефолту юнити, а у него начтолько блондинки, что даже его освоить не могут
<tagezi> хотя что там осваивать то, вообще не понятно
<SergeyIT> это все отговорки...
<spectrum> это отговорки юзеров, которым срать на чем работать, новое учить не хочется
<spectrum> они юзают только браузер,таблицы, софтфон и громоптицу, но не могу же я их заставить)
<SergeyIT> spectrum, ты - нет, а начальник сможет
<spectrum> их начальник - такая же, как и они)
<tagezi> это вообще лазить никуда не нужно, вынес им на панель и всё
<SergeyIT> spectrum, я бы работу сменил ;)
<spectrum> ))
<spectrum> да пусть на 12.04 живут, какая разница... она ж никуда не денется.
<spectrum> просто люблю, когда все новое и последнее, не более того
<tagezi> только скажи им что она никуда не денеться 4 года )
<tagezi> 3,5 уже
<SergeyIT> любить надо дома, а на работе - работать )
<tagezi> а через 4 года они начнут вообще с незнакомого интерфейса, почти как младенцы
<spectrum> угу, я им гном классик в винду превращал, менюшку снизу-слева, часики справа, одна панелька снизу и т.д. =)))
<tagezi> я бы тоже уволился тогда
<spectrum> у меня нет классовой вражды к любым ОС))
<tagezi> дело не в классовой вражде, у меня тоде стоит вин7... просто куча народу сидит думает как удобнее, а они как научились сидеть в вин 98 так  вылести не могут до сих пор с прошлого века
<spectrum> я на таких кладу болт. Если это не мешает их производительности труда - почему бы и нет. Их дело.
<spectrum> а вроде гном и ничего такой... )
<tagezi> может им кеды подпихнуть?
<spectrum> да нафик... проще реально 12.04 с классиком
<SergeyIT> tagezi, им райдена лучше подпихнуть )
<spectrum> а себе я что-нибудь придумаю
<tagezi> SergeyIT: )) ну райден как-то поспокойнее стал, теперь нуно подпихивать владгобилена )) только он их плохому найчит.. в игры играть, например ))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Игры на убунту это печально. Для игр генту есть.
<spectrum> решил трабл с гном классиком в 12.10, дело в драйверах.
<vladgobelen> spectrum: видео?
<spectrum> да
<vladgobelen> ати?
<spectrum> интел
<vladgobelen> уу..
<spectrum> :)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Есть и другие неприятные моменты. Например, приложения получат контроль над окнами вместо оконного менеджера. Пользователям Windows известны ситуации, когда нельзя изменить размер окна или минимизировать его, потому что приложение этого не
<vladgobelen> предусматривает.
<vladgobelen> маразм
<tagezi> vladgobelen: почему маразм?
<tagezi> вообще есть 2 варианта окон, те которые блокируют работу приложения и те которые не блокируют, и выбор зависит от програмера
<vladgobelen> tagezi: http://ompldr.org/vZnpwNA потому что без оконного менеджера ты например таким окно не сделаешь никак вообще
<tagezi> я наверное туплю, но я не вижу связи между оконным менеджером и тем что выбрал разработчик как поведение окна
<vladgobelen> tagezi: разработчик может что угодно выбрать, но например копыта ты средствами самих копыт ты так как на скрине не сделаешь
<vladgobelen> Они намного шире и не сжимаются
<vladgobelen> tagezi: А вот при помощи оконного менеджера - легко
<tagezi> ну так просто там этого не предусмотрели и всё
<tagezi> копыто на кути написано же
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Сейчас у меня есть возможность это исправить. А с вэйлендом нет
<tagezi> в кути есть несколько стандартных поведений, и выбирается то которое больше нраво разрабу
<tagezi> значит у разраба были веские причины на то..
<vladgobelen> tagezi: так какая мне разница что там хотелось разработчику?
<tagezi> а ты их не догоняешь просто
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Нету там никакой идеи
<vladgobelen> Просто тупой интерфейс непродуманный. Но его можно изменить пока что
<Tonius> обновил убунту десктоп с 12,04 до 12,10 пропали значки раб стола и его контекстное меню! что делать? (
<vladgobelen> Tonius: У всех вроде проблемы с окнами при подобном обновлении.. Так что нормально
<vladgobelen> считай это фичей
<vladgobelen> Я думаю это баг оконного менеджера.
<tagezi> у меня не было проблем
<andrex> untity --reset попробуй
<Tonius> эту фичу так никто и не решил еще чтоли?
<tagezi> ресет не работает больше
<vladgobelen> а нет, вру.. у прошлого гном был
<andrex> уу как усё запущено
<tagezi> у меня обновление прошло идеально )))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: это как игра в рулетку.. 50 на 50. Или обновится или нет
<Tonius> так что же делать? (
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ты давно юнити юзал?)
<vladgobelen> Tonius: Подождать.. решение будет. Главное не суетиться
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Никогда пока еще.
<vladgobelen> Tonius: Можешь пока поставить другой оконный менеджер временно
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну так чего жу ьы советуешь? сиди в кедах и советуй кедоводам
<vladgobelen> например опенбокс.. ставится быстро
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Мой совет работать будет)
<tagezi> юнити тоже нормально работает
<vladgobelen> У него не работает
<vladgobelen> не юнити, а компиз
<Tonius> пробовал я кучу мэнеджеров. поставить не долго. но я-то этот наладить хочу (
<vladgobelen> юнити - де, компиз - ВМ
<vladgobelen> Tonius: ну вот и юзай рабочее, а потихоньку пили то что хочешь. Решение в течение пару дней придет
<vladgobelen> может конфиги снесешь обновишь - заработает
<Tonius> мм..
<vladgobelen> или обновление придет
<tagezi> если стоят дконф-утилз, то сброс компиза dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<tagezi> dconf-tools
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/workplaces/8362061 - хехе
<tagezi> [Raiden]: )) утра )
<[Raiden]> утр )
<shenmue> хм.. походу на пингвина один шаблон всего =(
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/workplaces/8362061?cid=8379642 гыы
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> юлин, звук в скайпе хрюкает
<[Raiden]> пульс иногда вызывает истерику )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а с кем ты общаешься?
<[Raiden]> с родственниками в основном
<SergeyIT> а может там рядом кто хрюкает?
<[Raiden]> хрюкает звук на неплохой звуковухе, через раз. В 12.04 небыло
<tagezi> http://so-funny.ru/images/og7hxf.jpg
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> pulseaudio logo
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а сейчас 12.10?
<[Raiden]> eue
<[Raiden]> угу
<SergeyIT> ну так бывает, может исправят
<tagezi> может чо опять в скайпе наковыряли не так?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: запись хрюков в студию
<[Raiden]> да ну
<zuker> поиграйся с асльсамиксером :)
<tagezi> у меня скайпа нет не проверить.. но аудио вроде гоняется нормально
<vladgobelen> tagezi: ничего не хрюкает.. это локальная проблема
<vladgobelen> Либо убунты - у нее с пульсом всегда война была, либо самой системы его
<vladgobelen> вот только в чем..
<tagezi> в кде проблемма? да ну, быть не могёт
<vladgobelen> tagezi: в кде проблемы не может быть
<tagezi> точно?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Я же говорю - на кедах все работает идеально.
<[Raiden]> я не всегда использовал кде. Симптомы те же что и в гноме 2
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Тебе так нужен пульс?
<[Raiden]> трески непонятыне при использовании некоторых программ и вывода через пульс.
<tagezi> а в кде можно без пульса?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну так и не юзай его
<[Raiden]> Можно
<[Raiden]> Аналога нету. Они все умерли из-за того что шапка и гном пропихнули пульс
<vladgobelen> tagezi: почему нет?
<[Raiden]> раньше в кде был artsd
<vladgobelen> tagezi: пульс нужен для очень специализированных вещей
<tagezi> vladgobelen: слушай, это вы кдешники, вам виднее что можно а что нет.. может он у вас там намертво припилин
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Например?
<tagezi> ну например как авачи в юнити, сносишь авачи и с ним всю юнити
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Ты видимо плохо осознаешь устройство системы.
<tagezi> да, я не встыкаю, причем тут сетевой протокол и кнопочки у оуошек
<vladgobelen> tagezi: На самом деле с пульсом никаких проблем нету. Он довольно неплохо работает для своих задачь.
<tagezi> окошек
<vladgobelen> Но и в то же время он никому особо не нужен. Разве что для управления несколькими звуковыми устройствами
<vladgobelen> tagezi: И он не может быть привязан к де
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Баг с пульсом - традиционная беда убунту, откуда его чаще всего выпиливают.
<[Raiden]> удивительынй вы народ. Если у меня баги ,то обязательно кде. Иногда ощущаешь себя в непробиваемой секте
<tagezi> ты помоему не читаешь чужие сообщения, а живёшь в своём мире )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я такое говорил? Прочитай выше.
<[Raiden]> тагези )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Удали его и проблем не будет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я ничего не утверждаю ) я пытаюсь картину составить, что бы, возможно, предложить решение...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и кстати, для меня де перешло в разряд веры, а вера для меня священна
<vladgobelen> Решение уже года три не менялось
<vladgobelen> минимум
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты гугл покопал, там вроде это уже не раз встречалось, и вроде решения предлогали
<tagezi> http://community.skype.com/t5/Skype-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-Linux/%D0%A2%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA/td-p/261858
<tagezi> как пример
<[Raiden]> Не, я пока только поворчать успел. Сча посмотрю
<tagezi> =))
<vladgobelen> 4.0.0.8 не трещит точно
<[Raiden]> У меня такая версия
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А потрескивания постоянные или как?
<[Raiden]> не, когда системные уведомления о тскайпа, с микрофона ок
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ты все-таки попробуй алсу
<tagezi> прикольный обзор юнити ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbrOrR3wctc&feature
<[Raiden]> идея даша и линз неплохая ,если бы это было для определенног овида устройств. Где нету полноценных программ.
<[Raiden]> для чего например музыкальная линза если ест ьплейеры с бд, которые для проигрывания лучше приспособлены и выбора музыки
<tagezi> ну, кто-то отних тащиться ) я например снём нафиг, мне они не нужны
<tagezi> это просто возможности.. мне не нравиться что они по умолчанию уже включены, как и многое другое
<tagezi> но например с программами очень удобно получается
<[Raiden]> ну выбор программ там достаточно быстырй, спору нет
<[Raiden]> Но я например меню пользуюсь крайней редко, что бы только вытащить на длинную  горизонтальную панел ьчто  мне надо.
<[Raiden]> В общем идеи интересные , но можно оспорить
<[Raiden]> ыот на телефоне или планшете, там это было бы привычно. В том же андройде выбор программ типа такого
<[Raiden]> эпл и кде иду пока-что по пути оптимизации  для конкретного типа устройств. Юнити, ГШ и вин8 пошли по пути одного для всего.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну я например мышкой пользуюсь редко, и мне очень удобно искать прогу, особенно ту которую только поставил и не знаю в какой раздел её запихнули... пару нажатий клавишь
<tagezi> и она запущена
<[Raiden]> Я бывает тоже ищу, но чаще уменя 1 рука лежит на мышке или автоматом туда  двигается )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а зачем искать... программы ставятся раз в пару лет, а затем самы используемые всегда в пределах видимости
<[Raiden]> но поиск по сути не является чем-то новым. Тольк оформа запускалки. В кде ест ьпоиск в меню и в краннер, в виндвосе в меню пуск
<[Raiden]> Ну иногда запускаешь не часто используемые
<[Raiden]> И поиск иногда быстрей чем выбор по меню
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а не часто запускаемые в своем меню лежат
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: частые на панели - не часто в избранном
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у меня почти так же
<vladgobelen> а редкие ищутся тоже просто в пару нажатий
<[Raiden]> но бывает совсем не часто запускаемые )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: есть же поиск в меню системном
<[Raiden]> Я об этом и говорю.
<[Raiden]> в юнити новое только то, что иконки во весь стол, а не поиск
<tagezi> какие иконки?
<tagezi> ну с таким поиском я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> приложений, даш закрывает стол
<tagezi> в винде такого нет точно
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2480.png да я даже про это
<tagezi> там поиск отдельно стоит, и времени больше уходит
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ды есть , прям в меню пуск ) Причем ищет не только программы, но и индексированыне докуменыт и т.д.
<tagezi> зайду какнить проверю.. я не помню.. я редко вней
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: Я понял про что ты , но ты не понял что я уже это говорил )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2481.png
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я думал ты про другое меню
<[Raiden]> ок
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ВАУ! Смотри
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: к раннер так же ищет кстати, и запоминает выбор потом для определеннйо маски
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2482.png
<vladgobelen> а я этой фичи не знал)
<[Raiden]> В целом юнити у меня не вызывает отвращения. Но есть и другие пути решения причем реализованыне давно. И есть ещё такой ньюанс что с нити идут программы из гнома. Мне их нехватает функционально.
<tagezi> круто ) что я могу сказать, я плохо знаю другие де
<[Raiden]> ещё нравится что юнити на базе компиза. Я считаю что оригинальынй гномовский вм уж слишком прост
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: компиз слишком монструозен
<kraaton> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.6.3; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.6.
<tagezi> не знаю.. после гнома, мне потребовалась дня 3-4 наверное привыкнуть, перестроить образ рабочего стола в голове, а теперь ощущение что всё под рукой
<[Raiden]> он модульный. что не надо - не включай.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: квин удачнее, на мой взгляд
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я всера так и подумал и снял галочку )))) потом 40 минут всё назад ставил ))
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд тоже, но отчасти потому что взял некотоыре идеи из компиза. Кстати так и должно быть. Опенсорс для того и нужен что бы делиться и брать.
<[Raiden]> Не знаю почему авторы гнома такие упертые и не берут лучшее
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это давно началось. Больше 2 лет назад, когда создатель гнома совершил несколько диверий и свалил..
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: сейчас просто ищется новый путь.. пробуют восстановить
<vladgobelen> диверсий*
<[Raiden]> похоже на то )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: И в убунту очень правильно сделали, создав юнити..
<[Raiden]> Част не вытерпело и пофоркало )
<vladgobelen> Теперь они не привязаны ни к чему
<vladgobelen> для монолитного коммерческого дистрибутива это довольно важно
<tagezi> угу, ещё бы не плодили столько демонов с одним и темеже функциями, и будет совсем хорошо )
<[Raiden]> было бы забавно если бы каноникал форкнуло всю среду и стало бы формировать новое сообщество которое прислушивается к нуждам тех кто будет использовать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> За одно пропало бы влияние проекта гном
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: они наоборот идут в сторону закрытости.. так скажем
<tagezi> это как?
<tagezi> закрытость
<vladgobelen> tagezi: https://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8361248
<vladgobelen> например так
<tagezi> [Raiden]: глаза привыкли =)))))
<tagezi> только что заметил ))
<tagezi> да, я в терминаторе, а глаза уже не отличают разницы )))
<[Raiden]> ну разработка как происходит мне не важно. Главное что бы была реакция на отзывы или ругань на то что чего-то нехватает.
<[Raiden]> Гном-то вообще уже никого не слушает, скромно указывая в коментариях, что крикунов всегда много, а карава идёт.
<[Raiden]> н :)
<[Raiden]> только не каждый караван идёт в нужную сторону. :) Цели должны бить по завоеванию людей, и доли рынка.
<[Raiden]> быть
<tagezi> ну, если это на пользу проекта будет, да ради бога... вконце концов убунту не единственный дистр )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: если бы меньше думали о бабках, а больше о том что они вообще делают - был бы прогресс..
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<tacirus> Что за фигня, пишет достигнуто максимальное число открытых приложений. Возможно, это Conky запрещает, который я только что запустил, ка кдумаете?
<[Raiden]> а кто пишет?
<[Raiden]> tacirus: ps ax |vc -l что выдаёт?
<tacirus> [Raiden]: Само как-то прошло
<tacirus> если повторится попробую
<tacirus> писал терминал, через который я запускал фаерфокс
<[Raiden]> всетаки посмотри количеств опроцессов
<[Raiden]> Я ту тодному насоветовал кде, он такие штуки мне пишет открывая новые вохзможности для себя
<[Raiden]> (17:03:59) schizophrenia: Raiden: у Konsole можно засаспендить вкладку терминала! Чем больше я сижу, тем больше нравится!
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> что значит "засаспендить"?
<[Raiden]> приостановить
<tagezi> хм.. а для чего это можно использовать?
<[Raiden]> для приостанвоки вывода программы
<tagezi> да, круто...
<tagezi> только не могу себе пока представить применение этому
<[Raiden]> он ещё пишет что у него всё летать стало. Видимо предыдущее де хуже работало с его дровами видео. С радеонами например такое бывает что лагает компиз
<tagezi> когда нужно ответить на вопрос она сама остановиться, а в остальных случаях лог есть
<[Raiden]> тут кстати ещё можно весл вывод сохранить в файл
<[Raiden]> точнее весь буфер, 100 строк по умолч.
<[Raiden]> 1000
<tagezi> вообще весь за сессию терминала или отдельно программы?
<[Raiden]> последние 1000 или скольк оуказано в настройках
<tagezi> ну, в терминаторе это делается поагинами
<tagezi> л*
<tagezi> он просто терминал, а стальное плагины, хошь ставь хошь не ставь
<tagezi> а на пастебин он сам выводит? )))
<tagezi> было бы прикольно что-то типа >paste.ru
<tagezi> и ответ сразу в чат )
<tagezi> ну всмысле ссылку )
<tacirus> у меня vc не установлена
<tacirus> нет такого пакета
<[Raiden]> так можно самому, при выполнение команд. В убунте это зовется pastebinit , у меня сделан симлинк upaste  - короче набирать
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  ;  free -m |pastebinit
<[Raiden]>  
<[Raiden]> для теста
<tacirus> можно установить и vc , она идет в тулзах sudo apt-get install meego-packaging-tools
<[Raiden]> или можно сохраненный файл из терминала так отправить
<tacirus> 15 МБ доп веса
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> не, 15 мб нам не надо
<tacirus> :)
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ps ax |wc -l
<tacirus> это вес которое убудет на диске с тулзами
<tagezi> ну такото всё равно ковырять ручками.. а тут раз и само ))
<tagezi> я так тоже могу выделить и куда угодно запихнуть
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  ответ: 578
<tagezi> недоработка, короче =)))
<tagezi> ладно.. до.. фиг знает... встречи, короче
<[Raiden]> tacirus: многовато мне кажется. У тебя процессов
<tacirus> [Raiden]: да :) это наверное скрипты висят сечас черех htop глянку
<[Raiden]> yf 360 ,jkmit xtv e vtyz
<[Raiden]> на 360 больеш чем у меня
<tacirus> у меня куча баш скриптов висит без толку, возможно из-за Zenity
<tacirus> так как она идет подпроцессом к ним
<tacirus> ура! Домой!
<[Raiden]> плохо пишет значит
<[Raiden]> http://i.imgur.com/9AI00.gif
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/23/lgprank/
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=204935.msg1553155;topicseen#new
<skai-falkorr> иди разбирайся
<skai-falkorr> помоги товарищу
<[Raiden]> Я пока не опытен, меньше недели на бтр
<[Raiden]> вытащил и вставил диск не отключая его - ему лоботомия поможет.
<tech-desk>  производительней чем xfs?ext4 noatime etc?
<[Raiden]> нет
<tech-desk> смысл?
<[Raiden]> хотя ноатайм и норелатайм тут тоже есть
<[Raiden]> снапшоты
<tech-desk> быстрее чем в xfs?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, не пользовался.
<[Raiden]> Я видел тесты по зфс, могу сказат ьчто понравились и функционально перекрывает бтр
<[Raiden]> но лицензии не позволяют включать в ядро
<[Raiden]> есть только внешний модуль
<[Raiden]> Я бтр рассматриваю как замену экст4 , более функциональную и местами более быструю если использовать сжатие.
<tech-desk> ну есть и xfs) но я рад что ошибся и спуутал zfs c xfs )))
<tech-desk> ну на хранилище самое то будет)
<tech-desk> понял вас)
<[Raiden]> они могут быть лучше чем бтр, но я не встречал
<[Raiden]> пока что
<skai-falkorr> кто знает, кто такой ЗАфод Библброкс?
<SergeyIT> чего ругаешься? (
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ты не знаешь?вот это неожиданно
<SergeyIT> почему? (
<skai-falkorr> ты казался таким культурным:)
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: потому что это практически основы
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, все мы кем-то кажимся
<skai-falkorr> кажимся.... кажимся... это чтот авганское?
<skai-falkorr> *ф
<skai-falkorr> от слова Кажим. имя такое
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, этого автора я пропустил по возрасту )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: слишком стар для классики?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Толкиена ты тоже пропустил?)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а еще царя убили
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, для меня классика - Уэллс, Толкиена 1 ранний рассказ прочитал, не понравился
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: а они жили намного раньше
<skai-falkorr> а гаррисон?
<SergeyIT> почитал немного, когда сын читал
 * SergeyIT убег домой
<tacirus> А я уже дома
<baronos> в убунту стоит gnome-sushi?
<scratchx[x]> народ как в xfce Отключить автологин?
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию не стоит
<[Raiden]> в репах есть
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: я думаю надо напрямую редактировать конфиги lightdm
<[Raiden]> но могу ошибаться, давно не видел хфце и ег опанель управления
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: ага точна нашол
<[Raiden]> http://image.hnol.net/c/2010-01/16/09/201001160919432361-1288248.jpg
<fdz> приветствую
<fdz> установил 12.10
<fdz> not bad ;D
<fdz> хепланите с Intel hd 3000 на ubuntu 12.10 =)
<rekcuFniarB> Кто Krusader юзает? У меня на 12.10 перестал заходить во многие архивы, у вас есть такое?
<[Raiden]> там есть настройки соотв. + видимо ты с 0 ставил свой дистр и не поставил архиваторы
<_d4vid> fdz, http://www.techlw.com/2012/08/install-latest-intel-gpu-drivers-in.html
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь но немного в курсе. хватает дельфина
<_d4vid> fdz, тебе надо только изменить ппа на пресайз
<_d4vid> fdz, и всё встанет
<fdz> _d4vid: благодарствую :D
<_d4vid> fdz, скажешь если помогло
<fdz> _d4vid: окай
<fdz> _d4vid: хотя я все равно свалить могу, хочу потом попробовать 3.7-rc1 =)
<_d4vid> fdz, зачем такой свежий кернел?
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: не, там баг какой то, оно перестало работать после обновления.http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1351012833_2179007_3796827065.png
<fdz> _d4vid: ну он вроде стабильный уже более менее, не? там сейчас 3.7-rc2
<rekcuFniarB> Zip архивы перестали открываться, напимер.
<_d4vid> стабилен 3.6.3
<fdz> _d4vid: с 3.7 могут возникнуть проблемы?
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: какие конкретно не открывает?
<_d4vid> fdz, я не в курсе.. пробуй а вообше советую ставить стабильную ветку
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: Zip, tar.xx ещё какие то, не помню.
<[Raiden]> сча поставлю гляну )
<rekcuFniarB> 7z, tgz
<rekcuFniarB> а tar.bz2 открывает
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: он возможно собран без чего-то и версия какая-то стремная , бета+свн
<[Raiden]> рекомендую поискать другой  пакет или собрать другую версию
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: у тебя тоже не открывает?
<[Raiden]> зип не открыло, пишет ошибка: krarc is disabled
<rekcuFniarB> Ага, странно.
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал типично для бет и свн
<[Raiden]> пойду в телефон играться, поставил holo launcher и  такой же локер.
<rekcuFniarB> хм, я сперва попробую ему подсунуть kio_krarc.so из precise.
<Kyshtynbai> Носа! Носа! Асим ваме ме мата!
<Kyshtynbai> Пардон.
<[Raiden]> и тебе того же
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кста.. спасибо за команду... прикольно получается ))
<[Raiden]> нп. Вообще отработавшие скрипты не должны оставаться. Как-то не так пишешь
<tagezi> эм? это наверное не мне )
<tagezi> я тебе про это "http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300724/
<tagezi> ой.. про пастебинит
<[Raiden]> Корректирующий релиз GNOME 3.6.1
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а... попутал ники значит. ок )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я просто убегал некогда было попробовать, пришёл попробовал, может пригодиться... хотя я вывод редко вообще сохраняю... если только мана какого-нибудь, что бы потом почитать в метро
<oxothuk> как установить php 5.2 на ubuntu 12.04?
<tagezi> oxothuk: ты днём задавал этот вопрос, тебе кучу предложений сделали
<tagezi> oxothuk: или решили потролить?
<oxothuk> к сожалению, нет.
<oxothuk> Из предложеных вариантов решить проблему не помог ни один, как говорится, а воз и ныне там
<tagezi> oxothuk: тебе даже пакет для сборки дали.. или мне логи скинуть?
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/8381340
<toxa> добрый вечер :) всем всем... такой вот вопрос, есть две папочки почти одинаковые, только в одну из них записали пару файликов, как найти эти файлы?
<toxa> :) уже не нужно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, пичалька.. значит не покупаем самсунг этой серии пока
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> хотя если честно, мне эта UEFI вообще не нрава... какаято она ограничивающая мои права
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты со скайпом то разобрался?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> поживу пока так , лень
<Wizard> Приветки!
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1023/h_1351021227_1706819_1ccc468813.png
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а зачем тебе русский?
<[Raiden]> интереснвый вопрос. Я его в школе учил.
<Wizard> А я нет.
<tagezi> прикольно, а я както и не обращал внимание на это )))) доступ который удалили
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], да как то английский понятнее на компе
<[Raiden]> Мне русский достаточно понятен, на компе )
<Wizard> "мусор всякий"
<tagezi> а помоему они одинаковы на компе )
<[Raiden]> ну мог бы написать some garbage , или типа того. Н омне проще на русском.
<Wizard> "jakieś śmieci"
<Wizard> Звучит лучше :)
<tagezi> польчкий?
<tagezi> с=ч
<Wizard> Да.
<tagezi> не знаю.. я английский не знаю.. а на руском иногда так на пишут что можно вешаться
<tagezi> так что мне побарабану на каком )
<[Raiden]> главное что бы не по китайски )  Хрен поймешь.
<Wizard> :)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а мне лениво русифицировать (
<[Raiden]> я специально ничего не делал. Выбрал русский при установке.
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> это слишком просто для меня (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, ты навернои ядро для системы писал )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, царь пушку пробовал писать в детстве, но ничего не получилось (
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1024/h_1351023591_5107738_70298ef4d9.png - кде оплот минимализма.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> ну она в логове системы стоит
<Denver79> обновился до 12,10 и теперь в Меню сообщений вверху справа нет пиджина - как исправить?
<Sergey_IT> а в меню есть?
<fdz> _d4vid: тут?)
<Denver79>  Sergey_IT: меню это где? в конвертике том вообще только Empahy
<[Raiden]> Denver79: могу сказать что ты третий спрашиваешь. Как исправить не знаю.
<Sergey_IT> в Даше или что там у тебя
<fdz> Мужики, а где смотреть последние драйвера для Intel hd под убунту 12.10?
<fdz> на оф или есть какие-то более ровные?
<Denver79> там есть. и справа остался ярлык
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а разве найти, где конфиг этого меню и добавить нельзя?
<[Raiden]> fdz: я думаю что тут https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<fdz> [Raiden]: спасибо)
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: может и можно. У меня в кде другое меню.
<Denver79> [Raiden]: в другом юзере на компе тот конверт вообще исчез
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум )
<tagezi> Denver79: конверт исчезает если ты не используешь социальные акаунты
<tagezi> так что у другого юзера нормально что он исчез
<tagezi> добавь например аккаунт гугл и всё появиться
<tagezi> пиджин вроде в грибер интегрировался, не?
<tagezi> и через него уже был виден в алете
<tagezi> было кстати ещё дедовское решение в гноме 2 или в первой юнити, когда пиджин не интегрировался сам в конверт, его можно было туда засунуть через конфиг... тожеглянуть можно
<tagezi> Denver79: кстати, так пробовал?
<Denver79> буду пробовать
<[Raiden]> tagezi: не
<tagezi> чо?
<[Raiden]> пиджин сам по себе, это не грибер. Я даже не знаю что такое грибер )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwibber
<tagezi> я гдето читал что от этого гвиббера как тозависит показывает или нет... токо не помню что и где точно.. но это было про 12.10
<[Raiden]> ясно. Я думаю это другой какой-то клиент
<tagezi> Denver79: ну чо?
<tagezi> Denver79: вот тебе ещё чтение http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151876.90
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Как узнать модель оперативной памяти?
<tagezi> в убунту?
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> А на этом канале есть еще какие-то варианты?
<rekcuFniarB> hwinfo можут быть
<[Raiden]> лучше по маркировке на модуле или микросхемах
<Alagos> Та коробку не могу найти
<Alagos> смотрю через lswh и не могу найти оперативку с таким серийником в гугле
<rekcuFniarB> Правда оказывается в 12.10 у меня и оно сломалось: http://paste.kde.org/579194/ лол
<tagezi> Alagos: иногда бывают фантики )
<Alagos> tagezi: на фантике оперативку ты тоже знаешь как узнать? Уважаю ;-)
<[Raiden]> а что оно написал опро память?
<[Raiden]> в прочем, если ты не можешь найти, то видимо это не модель )
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: у меня работает хвинфо
<Alagos> описание: DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1333 MHz (0,8 ns)
<Alagos>              продукт: 99U5471-020.A00LF
<rekcuFniarB> :-\
<[Raiden]> Kingston 99U5471-020.A00LF 4 Гб DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 МГц) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 МГц) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 МГц)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: у тебя такая же? :-)
<[Raiden]> не,  у меня всё ещё ддр2. С гугла.
<Sergey_IT> Alagos http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/316393-12-memory-ddr3-recognized-usable
<Alagos> А что в маркировке значит D3N9
<Alagos> d3 - ddr3? а что тогда N9?
<[Raiden]> можешь запихнуть в нокиа N9
<[Raiden]> откудаж мы знаем
<Alagos> Вы всё знаете :-)
<[Raiden]> может задержка
<[Raiden]> если модуль     PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
<[Raiden]> по линку  с томсхардваре JEDEC #4 9.0-9-9-25-34 @ 685 MHz
<Alagos> http://www.valueram.com/server/image_files/VR_decoder_server.gif
<Alagos> Если кому интересно - можете глянуть
<Sergey_IT> http://vladivostok.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i123209/pamyat-dimm-ddr3-4096mb-pc10666-1333mhz-kingston-retail.html
<fdz> что за уг на гном шелле с индикатором раскладки =(
<[Raiden]> а чт ос ним?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, основные параметры болдом показаны 9 - CAS...
<tagezi> а ктонить его ещё пользует?
<Sergey_IT> в юнити работает
<tagezi> ну, в юнити да, иногда работает ))) но я про гш
<[Raiden]> ничег овы не понимаете в made for easy
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, всегда! Если руками ничего не трогать )
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: спасибо
<Sergey_IT>  Alagos, altavista в помощь )
<tagezi> альтависта ещё жива?
<tagezi> о_О
<fdz> куда делся индикатор раскладки клавиатуры в гш 3.6 ?((((((
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, жива в рабстве
<tagezi> fdz: ну, откудаже мы знает куда ты дел индикаторЮ и должен ли он вообще теперь там быть
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> в хвце и кде рабочие индикаторы раскладок
<[Raiden]> ф
<Sergey_IT> и в юнити
<Denver79> tagezi: да, вкл сетевой аккаунт - появился конвертик.. пиджин нет. попробую переставить )
<[Raiden]> )
<LeNsTR> yo
<Denver79> нифига (
<[Raiden]> Denver79: переустановки не помогут.
<[Raiden]> лучше на форум пиши
<LeNsTR> Ребята, а как поставить берил? Очень надо!
<Sergey_IT> Denver79: http://askubuntu.com/questions/201664/messaging-menu-missing-after-upgrade-to-12-10
<Sergey_IT> последнее замечание
<Denver79>  Sergey_IT: знать бы ещё английский а не гадать в гугл переводе что он тут пишет - The messaging menu (normally in the top right) is turned off by default in 12.10. Simply open the "Broadcast preferences" application and check "Start service at login" to get it back.
<[Raiden]> просто зайдите в Broadcast preferences софтину и тыркните Start service at login что бы вернуть
<[Raiden]> меню
<[Raiden]> и релогин
<Denver79>  [Raiden]: Broadcast preferences как она по русски тут обзывается? )
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает. попробуй в консоли env LANG=C gnome-control-center  - если оно так зовется, у меня просто кде )
<Denver79> это типа Сведенья о системе-приложения по умолчанию ? )) так ни сном ни духом про мессенджеры
<LeNsTR> А если в строке поиска юнити начать вводить broadcast?
<Denver79> LeNsTR: )) VLC
<Denver79> короче пути быле сменены и пиджин на 20-е ещё не обновили )
<Denver79> The way applications interact with the messaging menu was changed in 12.10, and not all applications have been updated. Pidgin (as of 20th Oct 2012) has not been updated. There is a ticket tracking what applications have been migrated. Until then Empathy could be used as an replacement.
<Redfield> в топку пизджин
<LeNsTR> Denver79: В окне  поиском юнити снизу вторая вкладка, ищешь иконку с типичным облачком в которе говорят
<Denver79> LeNsTR: empathy?  неет уж )
<[Raiden]> у пиджина вроде есть своя иконка для трея
<[Raiden]> её можно пользоваться
<LeNsTR> Раньше в том меню он и был
<LeNsTR> Но я рад что настройка нашлась
<[Raiden]> В последних версиях моего де сделали тоже конверт. Пиджин и тандерберд из коробки туда лезут.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в прочем и в ваших поправят, анверное
<[Raiden]> если освоить английский и написание багрепортов  или хотя бы голосование за баги на ланчпаде, то наверное это может ускориться
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-24
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<skai-falkorr> я в раздумьях
<letarch> привет, мир
<letarch> подскажите, как настроить микрофон в убунту
<letarch> есть тут кто?
<Wizard> Ja.
<Wizard> Tolko ne mogu po russkij pisat.
<letarch> короч, фон микрофона идет а записи нет
<tacirus> Wizard: ne vajno kak ty pisaesh - eto ne zavisit ot raskladki klaviatury
<skai-falkorr> @voice tacirus
<baronos> Wizard: добавить русскую раскладку не судьба?
<Wizard> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Wizard, Есть контакт.
<chapt> кто в курсе с какой версии либра нормально в юнити интегрирована?
<baronos> с 3.6 вроде в Г+ писали
<chapt> а, все сделал. один запрос в яндексе )
<Archi> Подскажите пожайлуста, ставлю у себя pptp сервер(VPN), что нужно скормить iptables для успешной работы?
<Archi> Сервер поставил, настроил, но при попытке подключения к нему выдает отказ, истекло время ожидания
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<tacirus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tacirus, Есть контакт.
<tacirus> SergeyIT: вот так нужно
<SergeyIT>  )
<skai-falkorr> ге
<diskin> Archi, а сервер точно запущен?
<Archi> Да
<Archi> Гугл говорит что есть проблемы у pptpd c firestarter'ом. Так что запасся мануалами и пишу правила iptables, думаю поможет.
<[Raiden]> Среди ожидаемых в GNOME 3.8 новшеств: прекращение поддержки Fallback-режима  - Ожидаемых, лол.
<spekky> юзал кто-нибудь mate?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык ты то давно такого ждал:)
<skai-falkorr> чтобы опять прочитать проповедь о величии кде
<[Raiden]> Конечно ) Точнее когда я делал выбор, уже были слухи что это произойдоет и я смени де заранее.
<[Raiden]> л
<[Raiden]> spekky: Немножко смотрел предпоследнюю версию. Из коробки всё было ок, но когда я захотел что-то изменить в гсеттингс, то запутался, т.к. часть программ сменило названия.
<[Raiden]> В целом всё так же как в гном2.
<spekky> вот только что узнал, что есть такой форк)
<spekky> давно мечтал))
<skai-falkorr> spekky: жигули - форк фиата. но этим они не стали пределом мечтаний
<spekky> плохое сравнение
<skai-falkorr> отличное сравнение
<spekky> неа
<baronos> вот чего не хватило мне в наутилус 3.6 дак это в режиме списка не выделить кучу файлов :) а в целом все устраивает, и симпатичный.
<baronos> мышью не выделить точнее
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], когда номера версий  гнома и кде сравняются - они объединятся
<[Raiden]> Меня очень много всего не устраивало. Перечислять сча лень всё. Достаточн осказать что из свойства папок пропали и без того ущербные свойства по выбору других действий.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Врятли.
<spekky> когда номера гнома и кде сравнятся в дебиане введут гном3
<[Raiden]> К тому времени хфце полностью заменит  гном2 на слабых\устаревших компах. А на современных будет кде.
<baronos> акстись
<[Raiden]> )
<spekky> пойду грузанусь в мейт форк
<spectrum> гном, как гном)
<chapt> да ладно, юнити еще есть, нормальный ДЕ.
<skai-falkorr> rise and shine, sleepy head. half of town are probably dead.
<skai-falkorr> он пошел проверять город
<SergeyIT> chapt:  юнити здесь не обсуждают (
<chapt> SergeyIT что само по себе странно, на канале операционки, ее дефолтная ДЕ объявлена нонграта
<skai-falkorr> ну так зачем обсуждать совершенство? чтобы всякие кдешники лишний раз нервничали?:)
<[Raiden]> унили это прелесть skai-falkorr, как кольцо мордора. Откуда там несовершенство? :)
<[Raiden]> т
<skai-falkorr> чет ты сморозил какую-то хрен неразбираемую. попробуй снова
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35153
<[Raiden]> юнити не делает линукс лучше. Только отнимает пользователей от распространенных в линуксе де. Как и прочие местячковые форки гнома типа корицы.
<skai-falkorr> ага.отнимает пользователей от самой себя
<chapt> [Raiden]:  ну так что разоряешься, делай apt get purge kde  и юнити форева
<skai-falkorr> от она злодейка
<skai-falkorr> о.а изнасилования могут быть божьим промыслом
<skai-falkorr> вот наши православные активисты обрадуются.а то пока им только безнаказанно можно бить женщин по лицу, если те не поддерживают православие
<skai-falkorr> а тут какой простор действий
<[Raiden]> если верить религиям ,то всё создано  богом, а челвоек создан по его подобию.
<[Raiden]> дальше сами аналогии рисуйте
<skai-falkorr> ну и урод же бог иногда был, когда создавал некоторых:) (урод в разрезе внешности,а не поведения)
<chapt> вообще то там еще патч был, когда он человека из рая выпинывал
<lightdiver> нет бога кроме летающего макаронного монстра и кастрюля - пророк его..
<[Raiden]> а патч создан тоже богом. По определению выше - всё им создано.
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: )
<[Raiden]> я думаю эту тему можно закрывать
<chapt> ну и что? получаем что человек shareware  версия бога, для получения полной функциональности, обращайтесь к разработчику
<chapt> правда знающие люди говорят что ему почтовый ящик постоянно спамеры засирают
<[Raiden]> trial version
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем ограниченный по времени триал
<skai-falkorr> а кто создал бога?
<v-voska> ку
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Летающий макаронный монстр.
<skai-falkorr> а монстра кто создал?
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Монстр был всегда.
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: напугал человека своим монстром:)
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: ну кто его создал то?
<skai-falkorr> откуда он взялся?
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Как можно создать того, кто был всегда?
<lightdiver> Он никогда не появлялся и никогда не исчезнет.
<skai-falkorr> как можно быть всегда, если тебя не создавали?если ты не появлялся?
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Потому что конец и начало, смерть итд - субъективные человеческие понятия
<lightdiver> не существует начала и конца, елси ты осмотришься
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Посмотри - все переходит плавно в другое. Но на деле все однородно
<skai-falkorr> ну тогда что перешло в монстра?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: это самоорганизующаяся субстанция
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Глупый вопрос
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: из чего организовалась?
<chapt> lightdiver:  физики, занимающиеся квантовой механикой закидают тебя тряпками
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Все что ты видишь вокруг - Летающий макаронный монстр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lightdiver: почему он летает?
<lightdiver> chapt: Будет ли звук от падающего дерева, если его никто не слышит?
<chapt> вот как раз никакой однородности как раз и нет
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: неа. я не вижу его. так из чего он организовался?
<chapt> все в мире квантовано
<lightdiver> chapt: Я тебе даже ответ дам. Нет - не будет. Докажи это.
<chapt> digital universe  можно скзаать
<lightdiver> chapt: Сначала ответь на вопрос.
<chapt> lightdiver:  кури квантмех
<chapt> там все подробно разжевано и доказано
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Все что ты видишь вокруг - он.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lightdiver: а если ты звук слышишь, ты влияешь на его и слышишь не оригинальный звук
<chapt> вместе с экспериментами и механикой
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver:  значит и я - он
<skai-falkorr> значит я твой бог
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Да.
<skai-falkorr> повинуйся мне
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: Ты - я.
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> ты - мой раб
<lightdiver> Повинуйся себе.
<skai-falkorr> и ты обязан повиноваться мне
<lightdiver> chapt: Ну так? Почему звука не будет?
<chapt> перейдите уже в приват и померяйтесь
<skai-falkorr> правда это все равно расходится с твоей теорией, что монстр создал бога
<skai-falkorr> если все - он, значит он не может создать ничего другого
<chapt> lightdiver: конечно будет
<skai-falkorr> если создал бога, то все - уже не он
<lightdiver> chapt: Нет, не будет.
<chapt> все теории о необходимости наблюдения большой бред
<lightdiver> chapt: Я не спрашивал тебя. Я дал тебе ответ и прошу чтобы ты его доказал.
<chapt> доказал что?
<lightdiver> chapt: Что звука не будет.
<artus> @voice lightdiver chapt skai-falkorr
<artus> никого не забыл?
<skai-falkorr> artus: себя
<artus> skai-falkorr, не, все путем
<chapt> пф, вообще то это ты выдвигаешь теорию и именно  ты ее должен доказывать :)
<chapt> упс, замолкаю
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: ты не дал ответ.ты уходишь от ответов, выдумывая новые, противоречащие с предыдущими заявлениями, заявления
<skai-falkorr> ЕРЕТИК!
<skai-falkorr> кто за костер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> объятия железной леди лучше
<skai-falkorr> дак а душу очистить?аутодафе и только оно
<lightdiver> chapt: Это не теория. Это факт.
<skai-falkorr> а потрахать робота можно и потом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: леди это не робот
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user lightdiver 86400 учи физику колебаний, болезный. и не выдавай фантазии за факты
<skai-falkorr> надругательства над знаниями, получаемыми в средней школе - это уже слишком
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: теория струн уже школа??
<skai-falkorr> нет.обычные физические колебания
<skai-falkorr> звук - тоже колебания
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но насчет отсутствия наблюдателя это из струн вроде как?
<skai-falkorr> это шрёдингер, практически:)но звук то есть все равно, так что случай не верен
<chapt> терия наблюдения вообще не относится к теории струн, насколько помню
<chapt> как и к квантмеху
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: если снять одну оболочку то звук есть, а если копнуть глубже...
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: звук - колебания. они возникают при падении дерева независимо от наблюдателя.они создаются деревом.и они есть всегда, слушает ктото или нет.звук есть всегда
<skai-falkorr> вот если бы повление колебаний зависело бы от того, слушает ли ктото или нет, тогда да.он был бы прав.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: а если копнуть внутрь структуры звуковых колебаний. звук - колебания среды - среда состоит из вещества - вещество тоже имеет свои колебания
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и далее
<[Raiden]> волна по сути
<tacirus> Я уже с самого обеда как струна, готов сорваться и бежать домой
<tacirus> вот кто мне сможет объяснить мою природу сейчас7
<SergeyIT> звук есть, если даже дерево не падает - фононы ж
<chapt> tacirus: пакет волн с вектором пойтинга, направленным в сторону дома
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты забываешь о главном. колебания атома цезия в атомных часах не является звуком. как и рука не является бегемотом, хотя внешне похожа. у слова звук есть определение и характеристики, которыми не все колебания
<skai-falkorr> обладают:)
<[Raiden]> В твоем уме много лишнего в данный момент + неумение  концентрироваться на текущей задаче. Поэтому ты на работе, а мозг уже дома.
<tacirus> chapt: то есть я вроде кабеля?
<skai-falkorr> tacirus: ты вроде лентяя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: кАбеля ))
<skai-falkorr> лень работать и ищешь пути отвлечения и оправдания
<chapt> tacirus:  скорее вроде шланга ;)
<tacirus> это не я ленюсь а лень трудится во всю
<tacirus> Смертельно скушно
<tech-desk> У тебя дома медом намазано)
<tech-desk> ты обратно хочешь в уютное свое гнездо за комп)
<skai-falkorr> tacirus: ты обязан умереть, или будешь наглым лжецом, заявляя, что СМЕРТЕЛЬНО скучно
<skai-falkorr> или, как говорят у вас в деревне, скуШно
<tacirus> если я умру, то доставлю коллегам массу неудобств
<tacirus> это у нас не поощряется
<tech-desk> у "ВАС"....все такие коренные в 3 поколений шо ппц ))))))
<chapt> ну так умри с максимальным доставлением лулзов коллегам, как вариант - стена
<skai-falkorr> tacirus: тебе будет пофиг
<skai-falkorr> стена уже не котируется
<skai-falkorr> можно потрахать розетку
<skai-falkorr> всяко веселей будет
<chapt> как не котируется? очень даже доставляет
<tacirus> я верю в послежизнь и там мне скажут ай-я-яй и умереть не смог, чтобы кому-нть не нагадить
<skai-falkorr> tacirus: или похвалят за веселье
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: почему ты веришь? есть факты?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, акустические фононы обладают теми же свойствами
<tacirus> JohnDoe_71Rus:  Этого просто не может не быть, иначе зачем все?
<skai-falkorr> носорог тоже с рукой обладает теми же свойствами. кожа, кости, мясо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: глядя внутрь, состоят они из одних атомов, атомы из тех же составных частей.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что в итоге все неоднородная масса чего то
<chapt> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что такое атомы?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: но атом уже не является носорогом. так и тут. углублятся в не те масштабы, где обсуждаются уже не понятия просто звука - это выход из условий задачи. они просты и незамысловаты и не надо overthinking
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chapt: одно время были самые мельчайшие частицы известные науке. позже это опровергли
<SergeyIT> chap неделимые частицы вещества.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: еще как делимые )
<SergeyIT> покажи кусочек
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: кварки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: зато носорог состоящий из атомов - колония атомов со свойствами атомов. зри в корень (с)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: в парижской палате мер и весов хранятся
<chapt> вообще то нейтроны, протоны и электроны
<SergeyIT> кто их видел? Даже приборы не видят
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: зачем?условия задачи не требовали этого
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: приборы видят
<SergeyIT> кварки?
<chapt> кстати да, приборы видят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> БАК
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://nevsedoma.com.ua/images/2009/220/3/half-lij.jpg
<skai-falkorr> не.бак не видит. атлас и цмс видят
<SergeyIT> он сами кварки не видит - а только результаты реакций с их участием
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: почему?вот я вижу кварк.один дома храню:)
<chapt> пока непосредственно видны атомы, более мелкие частицы рассмотрены косвенно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: ну так ты и вещи не видишь. а только результаты взаимодействия с ними света
<SergeyIT> так это по определению и есть видеть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем еще одно преобразование на сетчатке и в процессе доставки импульсов в мозг
<SergeyIT> все, что меньше длины волны света, не увидеть
<SergeyIT> хотя... я и более мелкое вижу ;)
<skai-falkorr> то есть видеть - это результать взаимодействия предмета "видения" с другими частицами...
<skai-falkorr> чтото мне кажется, но принцип действия детекторов атлас и цмс аналогичны "видеть"
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, нет, аналогично видеть - это значит повторить процесс взаимодействия большого числа частиц с меньшей, чем размер объекта, длиной волны на объект
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/87239/
<tech-desk> омг,я как в прошлое вернулся
<tech-desk> дежавю) перестаньте кидать старые топики)
<[Green]> ай яй яй, чем тут занимаются опы..
<SergeyIT> мы их перевоспитали
<[Green]> наберем новых, делов то
<[Raiden]> Хм, магея на дистровотче поднялась выше убунты
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хммм. а дистровотчем еще ктото пользуется?Оо
<skai-falkorr> она mageia?
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=mageia,%20ubuntu
<[Raiden]> схлово не наше, но в русском языке магия - она.
<[Raiden]> пик убунты приходится на момент когда гном2 поставлялся с компиз
<[Raiden]> а сча спад
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а у магейи вообще пика нет:)
<[Raiden]> у них 2 релиза пока было ) И гугл считает запросы, а дистровотч посещения хомсайтов
<[Raiden]> это может так же означать что проблем с убунтой больше. Из-за той же ставки на гном
<skai-falkorr> дистровотч не считает посещения хомсайтов
<skai-falkorr> он считает посещение страничек на дистровотче
<skai-falkorr> They simply show the number of times a distribution page on DistroWatch.com was accessed each day, nothing more.
<skai-falkorr> on DistroWatch.com
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вдохновляйся
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так что это может означать, что пользователи убунты не приходят на дистровотч, чтобы прочитать об убунте.у них для этого есть оффсайты и блоги:)
<[Raiden]> магея даже уменя есть, в виртуалке правда
<[Raiden]> чего тут вдохновляться
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вдохновляйся знаниями о работе дистровотча
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=distrowatch.com
<skai-falkorr> а вот интерес к нему в годах
<[Raiden]> ты меня поправил, теперь знаю. Однако на дистровотч ходят те кому интересен линукс
<skai-falkorr> так что его показатели с каждым днем все менее отражают популярность дистров
<[Raiden]> и среди них определенные дистры вызывают больший интерес
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тем кому интересен линукс - не обязательно ходят на один из сайтов по линукс
<[Raiden]> так что по сути  мал очто изменилось )
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=distrowatch.com%2C%20ubuntu.com&cmpt=q
<skai-falkorr> нуну
<[Raiden]> статистика часто считает среди части
<[Raiden]> людей
<skai-falkorr> сайт становится все менее и менее  интересен
<skai-falkorr> учитыва, что убунта итак наиболее массовый дистр, то переход его пользователей от интереса к дистровтчку, как в ранние годы (до точки "попсявость линукса") к интересу оффсайтов (после точки "попсявость линукса")
<skai-falkorr> точкой попсявость линукса считать точку, когда сложность настройки достигла уровня домохозяйкиных умений
<zaxel> Привет Всем! :) есть вопрос есть сетевая шара smb там лежат домашние папки от windows, необходимо их под монтировать в /home, но заранее не известно кто зайдет и путь до home
<skai-falkorr> zaxel: они монтируются в media
<skai-falkorr> zaxel: тебе мало?нафиг хомяк
<zaxel> skai-falkorr: нужны фалы для работы пользователей
<skai-falkorr> ну и? в примонтированные папки ж могут заходить.и флешки
<zaxel> skai-falkorr: да у них проблема где их любимая курсовая на рабочем столе. слишком длинный путь получается
<skai-falkorr> симлинк сделай
<skai-falkorr> или включи отображение примонтированных устройств на рабочем столе
<zaxel> skai-falkorr: у меня xfse там что то не видно при монтированных устройств
<skai-falkorr> в крысе тоже можно отображать
<zaxel> монтирую через gvfs-mount
<skai-falkorr> zaxel: правило писать будет слишком муторно.сделай симлинк
<skai-falkorr> на рабочий стол
<tacirus> Самое просто решение, как правило, самое лучшее
<zaxel> skai-falkorr: спасибо уже пошел гуглить на эту тему :)
<[Raiden]> столы оформили по назначению http://www.pclinuxos.com/?page_id=1413
<fdz> Привет, мужики! Как мне сделать логин скрин от gnome 3? Я так понял мне нужно убрать lightgdm и заинсталлить gdm?
<fdz> Очень нравится gnome shell lock screen
<fdz> Просто не получается сделать нормально remove lightgdm
<[Raiden]> можешь не удалять. Достаточно поставить гдм
<fdz> apt-get install gdm говорит что latest уже
<fdz> следовательно где-то нужно поправить чтобы было просто gdm?
<SergeyIT> fdz, может здесь? /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<fdz> SergeyIT: как всегда, Сергей, благодарствую, буду смотреть =)
<SergeyIT> незачто, сам не пробовал (
<fdz> перезапущусь
<[Raiden]> fdz: стой
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<fdz_> SergeyIT: все получилосЬ)
<fdz_> красивый lock screen
<[Raiden]> ну получилось и ладно
<fdz_> [Raiden]: и это хорошо
<SergeyIT> бум знать )
<[Raiden]> вообще запрос какой дм использовать должен был быть при установке.
<fdz_> [Raiden]: он был, но я ***** выбрал lightdm
<[Raiden]> ясно
<fdz_> [Raiden]: потом узнал что Login/Lock Screen от Gnome только на gdm
<[Raiden]> В моих пинатах локсскрином можно сделать скринсейвер и вытащить поверх плазмйоды, например часы или рсс
<[Raiden]> только тсс, я этого не говорил.
<fdz_> [Raiden]: я все равно не все понял)
<fdz_> [Raiden]: ты, кстати, полюбому в курсе как сторожил irc почему в gnome shell отсутствует языковая панель++))
<[Raiden]> Не, я не знаю. Последний гном котоырй я видел был 3.2
<fdz_> [Raiden]: в 3.6.1 у меня при инсталляции не было его
<fdz_> [Raiden]: не очень удобно
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум в раздел про гном. Если тут никто не проснется.
<fdz_> [Raiden]: Собрал kernel 3.6.3 / Gnome Shell 3.6.1 и репы из repgen. Языковая панель сразу после установки ГШ пропала
<fdz_> [Raiden]: окай)
<[Raiden]> Я слышал на канале федоры, что теперь настройки языка где-то в  гном-твикере, а всвойствах самого гнома нету.
<[Raiden]> может там панель включается - хз
<fdz_> [Raiden]: ну ты про gnome-tweak-tool наверное
<[Raiden]> да
<fdz_> он ставится поверх и там нету такой кнопочки
<[Raiden]> ясно
<fdz_> чтобы довести все до идеального состояния мне осталось вернуть языковую панель, сделать панель ГШ прозрачной, добавить уведомления и ярлыки трея в панель ГШ и сделать мультитач двумя пальцами как в макось
<fdz_> короче до**я ещё что делать)))
<artus> @kick fdz_ угу, особенно соображалку включать, и думать чего говорить
<fdz> Извините. Не думал что звездочки также означают мат)
<tech-desk> я однажды за эти звездочки по шапке получил,не помню на какой период)
<tech-desk> вы еще по доброму отмазались)
<baronos> в гш 3.6 убунту до сих пор нет на панели раскладки языков?
<fdz> baronos: после установки 12.10 в Unity все есть, но стоит сделать install gnome-shell.....=(
<fdz> baronos: да за пару часов привыкаешь)
<baronos> ыыы у меня все есть, все работает))
<fdz> baronos: сразу?
<baronos> у меня дебиан сид с гш из экчпериментвл
<baronos> а смену раскладки на капс вернут позже
<fdz> baronos: так её же можно на капс исправить
<baronos> в настпрйки твика вернут капс, на багзилле приняли это
<SergeyIT> "большая страшная багзилла решила вплюнуть капс"
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в твикер
<skai-falkorr> ну как так можно жить
<skai-falkorr> я за сегодня две двухсот страничные книги прочел
<skai-falkorr> слушайте
<skai-falkorr> а у кого нить theverge открывается?
<skai-falkorr> а то в рсс приходит, а сайт не открывается
<Kyshtynbai> Чото опера окончательно сошла с ума.
<skai-falkorr> она ж не нужна
<skai-falkorr> у меня осталось три книги и одна новелла
<[Raiden]> попробуй читать неспеша )
<Redfield> что то быстро 200 страниц то
<Redfield> наверно страницы 7x5 см
<skai-falkorr> ну так если начитка текста в аудиокниге занимает 8-10 часов
<skai-falkorr> а для того, кто много читает - прочесть можно часов за 6
<skai-falkorr> ну не для тех, кто читает 1 книгу в год и та - каталог
<Redfield> skai-falkorr,  ты давно овладел скорочтением ?
<skai-falkorr> это называется обычное чтение
<skai-falkorr> хотя учитывая ситуацию с книгами в рашке - это супербыстро чтение
<skai-falkorr> две книги в день.это вам не три страницы в месяц
<skai-falkorr> это называется вышел на больничный
<_d4vid> попробуй с войну и мир за 6 часов)
<skai-falkorr> не.я ее читал.мне не шибко понравилась.слишком много teh drama
<skai-falkorr> о
<skai-falkorr> алпхас 13 серия - последняя во втором сезоне жеж
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: не любишь ты меня:(
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, кто тебе сказал  такое??
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: враги
<skai-falkorr> злодеи
<[koshka]> они нагло врут
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: артус говорил:)
<[koshka]> придется их всех убить
<skai-falkorr> уряяя
<[koshka]> оу
<[koshka]> о_О
<[koshka]> он не мог такого говорить
<skai-falkorr> убить убить убить
<artus> [koshka], у него галюцинации :D
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: не верь ему. он злодей. убей его!
<skai-falkorr> или ты заодно с ним?Оо
<skai-falkorr> обоже! как я мог быть таким слепцом! ты... с ним?!?!
 * skai-falkorr драматическая пауза
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: не ну для кого я тут оскара выигрываю
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> кофе пила
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ну вот
<skai-falkorr> а я тут в душевных метаниях
<[koshka]> так. а ты то сам меня  любишь то ?
<skai-falkorr> чисто из вредности хочется процитировать тебя:)чтобы не бросала меня в обмен на кофе
<skai-falkorr> но я расту над собой и не стану так издеваться:)
<[koshka]> ой Скай )
<[koshka]> ты и так вроде всегда издеваешься )
<skai-falkorr> нууу не всегда:)иногда стараюсь быть человечней:)
<skai-falkorr> но сейчас надо решать не эти вопросы
<skai-falkorr> а вопрос, как ты собираешься убивать артуса:)
<[koshka]> да он же хороший
<[koshka]> за что его убивать?
<[koshka]> правда забыл про меня совсем =\
<skai-falkorr> вооооот
<skai-falkorr> давай его за это убьем
<skai-falkorr> :)
<skai-falkorr> как бони и клайд
<skai-falkorr> я буду бони:)
<skai-falkorr> я делаю то, что я еще ни разу не делал в жизни. and im so excited
 * Kyshtynbai с ужасом думает о том, что делает skai-falkorr.
<skai-falkorr> уууу. ни за что не догадаешься:)
<skai-falkorr> я смотрю Friends на английском:)
<skai-falkorr> чтобы не пропустить шутки на идиомах:)
<Kyshtynbai> Не, френдс я не ем.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Redfield> превед
<scratchx[x]> как бинарник для автостарта прог называется?
<scratchx[x]> для настройки автозапуска
<skai-falkorr> крон?
<skai-falkorr> rc.local
<skai-falkorr> че тебе надо то?
<skai-falkorr> gnome-session-control?
<skai-falkorr> gnome-settings-daemon
<skai-falkorr> что именно?
<skai-falkorr> о.я знаю, что я буду читать, после того, как последние три книги дочитаю
<skai-falkorr> перечитаю пути звезднорожденных серию
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: задай вопрос как-нить иначе.
<skai-falkorr> хочется бодро фентези без никаких реальных личностей, событий и миров
<tagezi> гари гарисон?
<tagezi> урсула легуин? )
<skai-falkorr> без реальностей
<skai-falkorr> у гаррисона то земля была
<tagezi> ну, ты не читай про землю )
<tagezi> стругацкие, у них тоже есть без земли
<[Raiden]> Могу послать в фантастику с мистикой. Там далекое будущее, космосы, планеты технологии, но и ещё духи из мира мертвых )
<skai-falkorr> нееее
<skai-falkorr> устал я от космосов
<skai-falkorr> но ты все равно оставь
<skai-falkorr> потом захочу
<skai-falkorr> а сейчас надо простой и понятной фентези в диких мирах, магия, мечи и прочий расслабон
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у тя там хоть бодрая НФ или все на вундервафлях и неожиданных варп-движках?
<tagezi> конан варвар? )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: сармонтазара.александр зорич.звезднорожденные
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: не, не читал.. и наверное уже не получиться (
<tagezi> если только лет через 20 )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну неплохо так:)особенно вторая часть цикла:)
<[Raiden]> Там целая серия, Дисфункция реальности , Питер Гамильтон вроде.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты самона грина читал?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет
<[Raiden]> Из последнего мне Тармашев попадался, правда забыл как книга звалась. Там был апокалипсис через ГМО продукты :)
<[Raiden]> вся планета стала непригодной
<skai-falkorr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deathstalker_(series)
<skai-falkorr> о.а я читал только первый эпизод
<skai-falkorr> удивительно
<[Raiden]> У меня вот дисфункция недочитанная серия. Уход в мистику немног оне понравился. И ещё давн очитал книжку Воспитанник ШАО. Недавн оузнал что есть вторая )
<[Raiden]> Это в общем такой боевик про у-шу и ребенка русских эммигрантов попавшего в шаолинь :)
<skai-falkorr> или ченить яыческага почитать...
<[Raiden]> Юрия Никитина не читал?
<[Raiden]> Трое из леса
<skai-falkorr> читал ток одну из книг серии
<skai-falkorr> до появления инета
<skai-falkorr> а после появления руки не дошли перечитать
<skai-falkorr> хотя понравилось
<[Raiden]> Мне понравилось тоже, я всю прочитал, на тот  момент. Он мог дописат ь)
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: в убунту (с гномом) есть в стандартных что то для настройки автозапуска приложений
<skai-falkorr> еще мне имаго понравилось. похоже на то, что происходит сейчас.но перечитать я не смогу
<scratchx[x]> вот как его в юнинити по запустить
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: В юнити всё должно быть в тамоней панели настроек
<[Raiden]> вроде
<scratchx[x]> хм
<scratchx[x]> параметры системы которая?
<[Raiden]> или поизи по auto или session , не зря же в юнити поиск есть
<[Raiden]> угу
<baronos> gnome-session-properties
<[Raiden]> Нужна линза для поиска у бароноса в привате.
<skai-falkorr>  gnome-session-properties
<[Raiden]> :)
<scratchx[x]> во настройка запуска приложений
<scratchx[x]> и юнити его нашло)
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35164
<[Raiden]> хехе
<scratchx[x]> так вот что т оперестала работать вставка текста из буфера с пом. точпада
<scratchx[x]> как это реализовать?
<[Raiden]> я выбрал хорошее время для теста бтр
<[Raiden]> Хотя 1 раздел на экст4 есть
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHtXh3KGfJ4&feature=related - фантастика )
<scratchx[x]> а можно как то узнать откуда поставлено приложение?
<scratchx[x]> из оф репов или ппа то из какого?
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: а поверсии не?
<scratchx[x]> что по версии?
<diskin> scratchx[x], /var/log/apt/term.log или типа того?
<tagezi> поиск по логу? )
<scratchx[x]> и че?
<scratchx[x]> мож есть какие то более нормальные и специализированные средства для этого
<tagezi> по идее версия у строних репов другая
<tagezi> нежели оф
<tagezi> а пологам вообще не представляю как )
<tagezi> надо покурить ман апт
<Sergey_IT> а глянуть в логи
<tagezi> а если он пакет пару лет назад поставил?
<scratchx[x]> да и че мне даст версия?
<scratchx[x]> я же не узнаю из какого именно ппа
<tagezi> а зачем тебе тогда тебе ппа если ты не знаешь что от туда грузиться?
<zuker> по идее главное версия
<scratchx[x]> эт надо лезть на оф сайт смотреть версию, потом смотреть в логах версию
<zuker> какая разница откуда?
<scratchx[x]> вот поставил я пол года назад polly
<scratchx[x]> и уже забыл откуда же я ее ставил
<tagezi> а у тебя 15 репозиториев для неё. да, пичалька
<scratchx[x]> 25
<scratchx[x]> какая тебе разница сколько
<scratchx[x]> я задал конкретный вопрос
<tagezi> эм.. да, никакой ) прости
<scratchx[x]> да лан не парься может действительно глупости говорю
<scratchx[x]> просто в генте было удобно видно откуда какой пакет ставися
<scratchx[x]> думал мож и тут можно
<tagezi> даже в мане аптитуды этого нет
<Sergey_IT> и в логах ничего
<tagezi> да, ничего
<tagezi> да впринципе и нафига... в генту он может поставить свой пакет как угодно... лубой версии, ихоть через ногу задом наперед, его личное дело.. а тут всё несколько проще
<Sergey_IT> или сложнее... это как посмотреть
<tagezi> да не.. тут утилиты часть работы на себя берут.. теже самые зависимости разгрибают
<tagezi> блин, он меня отвлёк, я хотел Рахманинова послушать.. а он тут со своими репозиториями и откуда взялося
<tagezi> )
<LeNsTR> всем 12.10 пацаны http://d.pr/i/B7tm
<tagezi> LeNsTR: тебе делать нечего было?)
<Sergey_IT> там артефакты, что за видео?
<LeNsTR> да, именно поэтому я решил переустановить убунту
<LeNsTR> nvidia 6800
<Sergey_IT> ставь 12.04
<LeNsTR> да ладно, awesome решил эту проблему
<Sergey_IT> зачем тогда нужна убунта...
<LeNsTR> юнити можно поставить на любой линукс, зачем тогда нужна убунта?
<LeNsTR> но ведь я не задаю этого вопроса!
<LeNsTR> :)
<[Raiden]> А я вообще помолчу
<tagezi> +1
<_d4vid> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<Sergey_IT> LeNsTR, боюсь, что юнити на любой линукс не встанет
<Sergey_IT> LeNsTR, да я просто прагматик - поставил и работаю )
<tagezi> интересно, когда форкнут юнити? )
<LeNsTR> элементарно http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Unity
<LeNsTR> lshw говорит у меня GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]
<LeNsTR> прикольно
<LeNsTR> мм да, я когда-то обновлял это железо
<LeNsTR> даже в awesome появляются артефакты после запуска gnome-settings-deamon
<LeNsTR> придется настраивать шрифты руками :D
<LeNsTR> dae*
<LeNsTR> впрочем там это ограничивается синим бэкграундом
<[Raiden]> красивые иконки мужик нашел http://i.minus.com/jDocuI9GdPSD9.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://imageshack.us/a/img513/700/catfaceoctober2012.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и обоинка нечего такая )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> подпись над картинкой: lxde http://i.minus.com/jbwzGmqlxwmPqm.jpg
<[Raiden]> видимо со сторонними панельками.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты себе новый стиль кде высматриваешь? )
<LeNsTR> любят линуксоеды под мак косить, да
<LeNsTR> потому что безусловно круто, когда бесплатная ось выглядит как платная, гг :)
<zuker> ваще этого не понимаю - ну купи уже себе мак или хакинтош поставь
<zuker> если ты конечно не пересаживаешься наоборот с мака :)
<[Raiden]> Ну почти.Случайно попал на форум писилинукс и прям в раздел скриншотов. Сча вернулся посмотреть ещё.
<[Raiden]> У нас вообще тоже такой раздел есть. Но  давно не заходил
<tagezi> что значит косить?
<tagezi> а то что теберь все декстопные системы оконные это что?
<tagezi> наверное типа не закос )
<[Raiden]> а что там макосного )
<[Raiden]> посмотрите лучше на юнити
<tagezi> юнити до макоси как до седьмой планеты на четвеньках
<LeNsTR> да что юнити
<LeNsTR> гном http://itmages.ru/image/view/18342/1e8c29
<tagezi> да и дело не в этом...
<LeNsTR> кеды http://itmages.ru/image/view/35951/4f8081e1
<LeNsTR> ну да, у меня уже тогда был мак :D
<LeNsTR> это генту между тем
<tagezi> кто? мак генту? )
<LeNsTR> это макогента
<LeNsTR> йээ
<tagezi> генту до макоси также как и убунте )
<LeNsTR> да ладно, я на маке так же собираю все консольное через аналог emerge'a
<LeNsTR> да и не только я, любой девелопер юзающий мак
<LeNsTR> так что все рядом
<tagezi> а кто-то винду на него ставит, и чо?
<tagezi> кстати установка стоит 2500 рублей )
<LeNsTR> действительно, это нормально
<[Raiden]> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JTiQ3NEwqKo/UBO2XznTZpI/AAAAAAAANlw/8cY5UURRK1U/s1024/screenshot.png
<tagezi> помоему слишком красно )
<[Raiden]> )
<LeNsTR> всем до свидания
<[Raiden]> хаха http://i46.tinypic.com/ap35u.png
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> 2 932 605 дней, это сколько лет?
 * tagezi ушёл за калькулятором
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а в терминале python слабо?
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1025/h_1351112815_3260256_20b90d7376.png
<tagezi> в строке состояния )))
<tagezi> 8034 года слушать.. )))) блин, вот глюк ))
<denis21> Питонщики есть тут?
<[Raiden]> объемистый валлпапер https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-afmyHhiUjvc/T8iWxBxtI7I/AAAAAAAAMvY/9WQfLKcjRa8/s1024/Screenshot-3.png
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не признавайся, а то он глупый вопрос задаст )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а я не он, но вместо калькулятора пользую иногда
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тут незачем лезть за калькулятором вообще )) это глюк, я знаю что у меня музыки всего на 10 дней прослушивания )
<Sergey_IT> denis21, пиши на С
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1025/h_1351113969_5600347_26fc45edcb.png
<[Raiden]> последняя и моя )
<denis21> Sergey_IT: Вот давай пожалуйста только без холиварных советов.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя что-то красивее было же )
<tagezi> denis21: почему халиварных? помоему он полностью прав )))
<[Raiden]> мб )
<denis21> Помоему в первую очередь выбор языка программирования идёт из поставленных задач.
<tagezi> а какая задача? найти того кто пишет на питоне?
<denis21> Обсудить вопрос, который был мне не понятен при реализации задачи.
<tagezi> тогда я совсем ничего не понимаю... как в таком случае связаны поставленные задачи и выбор языка?
<denis21> Забей...
<[Raiden]> Да пусть уж пишет на чем хочет.
<tagezi> да пусть пишет )) я что простив? ))
<tagezi> я вообще вагнера собираю )
<denis21> Мда....
<Sergey_IT> denis21, иногда язык не важен, даже часто... мы здесь Qt обсуждали так, когда то
<tagezi> так кстати, питон с кути дружит )
<denis21> Sergey_IT: Если допустим охота развить в конторе бардак - ага.
<denis21> Не важно.
<Sergey_IT> denis21, так от задач зависит. Я вот поизучал питон, попробовал и понял, что он мне не нужен
<[Raiden]> оно мног ос чем дружит. У меня кажется были плазмойды на ruby
<denis21> Sergey_IT: Это не значит, что другие не должны на нём писать.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], да и с паскалем тоже
<Sergey_IT> denis21, я тебя не отговариваю )
<denis21> А смысл сообщения: 01:17:49 - Sergey_IT: denis21, пиши на С - в таком случае? Разжеть очередной холивар?
<denis21> +
<denis21> 01:48:59 - Sergey_IT: denis21, иногда язык не важен, даже часто... мы здесь Qt обсуждали так, когда то
<[Raiden]> питон для автоматизации рулит и всяких оберток к бинарным софтинам. Например apt-btrfs-snapshot на питоне, вызывает бинарную btrfs
<[Raiden]> а для прикладного софта имхо не очень. Тормозит.
<[Raiden]> exaile впринципе не сильно лагал, но лагал )
<Sergey_IT> denis21, так скучно ж ;)
<Sergey_IT> denis21, ну помогал я с куте разбираться одному питонщику, не зная питона при этом - иногда язык не главное
<Sergey_IT> denis21, а С все равно главнее )
<denis21> Кто-ж спорит?
<denis21> [Raiden]: У меня вот почти сотня плагинов к нагиосу на питоне. Всё ок пашет.
<tagezi> ок - это ещё больше относительность чем сама относительнось
<[Raiden]> возможно они достаточно простые или их лаги не видно ) Когда это  именн оинтерактивная программа которая иногда задумывается...
<[Raiden]> как центр приложений от каноникал или эксайле - это не очень красиво
<tagezi> я каждый деньслышу на работе "а меня всё устраивает", при этом с моей точки зрения человек мазохизмом развлекается
<denis21> Разные есть, простые и нет. А лагов, не видно, потому, как их просто нет. Достаточно хорошо всё продумано.
<tagezi> или просто не замечаешь.
<denis21> Быть такого не может.
<tagezi> да ну, ты переоцениваешь способности своей нервной системы
<denis21> Не буду спорить, ибо пустая трата времени.
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-25
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<skai-falkorr> baronos: неудачник
<baronos> мдааа, нет под винду нормлаьного ирк клиента((
<Resager> baronos: как это нет. есть. KVIrc
<Resager> кста она под все популярные десктом ОС есть)
<baronos> вичат буду ставить, в топку всякие "кварки"
<skai-falkorr> венду сноси:)
<tacirus> Привет всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: что есть "нормальный" клиент? миранду видел?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: низя сносить, линуксы тормоза на нетбуке)
<vamadir> народ киньте ссылку на сборку ядра, желательно по свежее.
<baronos> к примеру http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/howto-31-pf-kernel.html
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<vamadir> спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.deftlinux.net/images/post_image/about.jpg суси-ролы )
<Wizard> :D
<bugod> такой вопрос, а в Ubuntu-12.10 в режиме liveCD запущен sshd ?
<bugod> т.е. можно зайти на машину, загруженной с liveCD-флешки? если да, то какой пароль рута по дефолту, чтобы зайти
<bugod> проблему решил, установил openssh-server, назначил пароль руту, запустил service ssh start
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> re
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<SergeyIT> )
<tacirus> SergeyIT: так держать
<SergeyIT> tacirus, вчера Зеленый заходил, видимо провел необходимую работу среди подчиненных )
<andrex> или щас проводит...
<SergeyIT> :)
<scratchx[x]> народ так не мойму предпочтительней юзать apt-get... или aptitude?
<SergeyIT> scratchx[x], так аптитюд выпилили
<andrex> scratchx[x]: чего хош то и юзай, атитуде удобнее  для меня покрайней мере
<andrex> хм кстати протестил 12.10 не одной проблемы по которой сюды приходили небыло, даже старнно
<spectrum> а какие были?
<spectrum> самый топ)
<andrex> исчезали значки, в гконф небыло конфигов, итд
<andrex> или вообще не запускалась юнитя
<andrex> ещё какие то были но не помню, у меня всё прямо встало, даже спецом поставил 12.4 и обновил
<spectrum> я обновлял 56 компов с 12.04 и не было ничего
<spectrum> и только на своем был косяк с интел графикой в гном классике
<tagezi> у меня с интелграфикой всё впорядке в юнити
<tagezi> хотя мне понятна какая разница между юнити и гномом для драйвера
<tagezi> не понятна*
<SergeyIT> spectrum, зачем столько обновлять?
<tagezi> у него работа такая он админ )
<SergeyIT> не похоже (. Версия то еще сырая
<spectrum> просто ради теста, скучно было
<spectrum> упс, не 56,а 5****
<spectrum> =)))
<spectrum> я только что увидел, что написал
<SergeyIT> spectrum, тогда извини )
<spectrum> 56 убунт не на ЛТС - это борода
<tagezi> ну, или чекнутый начальник )
<spectrum> ну да, как вариант) но он не такой))
<SergeyIT> скорее пастбище, не знаешь на что наступишь и когда
<spectrum> ага))
<spectrum> бунте же минимум 4 гига надо вроде?
<Guest62238>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<tagezi> spectrum: помоему в 2,5 можно
<phpcmsdev> всем доброго времени суток!
<phpcmsdev> попытался заргеиться на форуме ubuntu.ru, а письмо с подтверждением не доходит на gmail ящик
<phpcmsdev> кто-нить может помочь? ))
<tagezi> и долго не доходит?
<phpcmsdev> уже как час
<tagezi> и ящик правильно указал?
<phpcmsdev> сейчас попробую ещё раз, на другой ящик
<andrex> в спаме смотрел? ато всякое бывает
<SergeyIT> spectrum, у меня в 750Мб - 1Гб работает
<tagezi> SergeyIT: с юнити?
<SergeyIT> да
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты наверное там вычистил всё основательно, просто дальше некуда )
<SergeyIT> все по дефолту
<SergeyIT> кроме пидгина, крузадера
<tagezi> ну они нифига не весят почти
<spectrum> он имеет ввиду,что поставил, по идее
<SergeyIT> tagezi, загружены всегда
<phpcmsdev> ящик правильный (вводил в Забыли пароль), в спаме нету ((
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня всёравно 2,3 получилось... не знаю как это так
<SergeyIT> чего 2,3
<tagezi> хотя я вроде резал её... всякую фигню которые они туда навтыкали
<tagezi> 2,3 Г
<tagezi> гб
<SergeyIT> в памяти?
<tagezi> нет, на диске
<tagezi> в памяти у меня больше 1,1 редко когда бывает
<SergeyIT> извини, я попутался ) - я про память думал
<tagezi> а я сижу тут место на диске считаю ))
<spectrum> ))))
<spectrum> если рам - то 1.4 у меня, скайп,пидгин,тандерберд,хром,твинкл,реммина
<SergeyIT> у меня сейчас 5.5Гб занято )). Не чистил, кроме старых ядер.
<spectrum> но и стоит МАТЕ
<tagezi> spectrum: я пейджерами не пользуюсь... хром выжерает больше чем вся система
<tagezi> но зато удобно
<tagezi> а в юнити я пока только 1 глюк видел, тотже что и в 12.04, иногда место не правельно считает на диске
<spectrum> tagezi: больше системы?) у меня все ок)
<tagezi> ну, у меня система при старте 556 мегобайт берёт, в хроме 5-6 вкладок и становиться 1-1,1
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1025/h_1351162126_7210221_bd7b2237b7.png
<tagezi> у меня на этом разделе всего 180 гигов )
<tagezi> а весь винт 340 помоему
<amigo> tagezi: что за иконка микрофона на панели?
<tagezi> звукозапись
<tagezi> иногда нужно с карты писать аудио в файл, вот и пользуюсь
<tagezi> Audio Recorder 0.9.5
<[Raiden]> симпле велкам мне напомнило холо лаунчер для андройд, когда показывают объединение софтин в папки http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FuGoLrAUHHA
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на недоработаный даш похоже, как-то стрёмно... и идеи какие-то странные по развитию.. андройд не юзал, так что сравнивать не могу )
<[Raiden]> Ну и зря. Андройдофоны забавная игрушка.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У этой штуки перед даш есть один плюс. Это не изменение ифейса, а добавка. Не понравилось -выключил и будет классик деск.
<tagezi> но это только для кде, да?
<[Raiden]> да. Роса развивает только кде версию. Остальные де отданы на возню сообществу.
<tagezi> это хорошо )
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем не плохо ) Я тут вчера постил картинки с pclinuxos , у них всего 3 вида установки. kde,xfce и lxde
<[Raiden]> что тоже забавно
<tagezi> ну, ждут гнома нормального, наверное
<tagezi> юнити им наверное не нрава
 * andrex облил kraaton святой водой, надеясь что прокатит
<kraaton> кнонить может помочь с reiserfs? создал системный раздел без опции сжатия, установил систему. можно ли включить сжатие сейчас или придется создаваьть раздел заново?
<kraaton> andrex: ты это чего безобразничаешь?
<[Raiden]> kraaton: 3 или 4 рейзер?
<kraaton> 4
<[Raiden]> ясно, не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Могу показать как я ставил на бтрфс со сжатием )
<kraaton> я тож ставил на бутерфс но у меня система почему то негрузила иксы
<[Raiden]> у меня ок
<kraaton> я потому рейзер выбрал
<[Raiden]> Если есть место, пакани всё таром и разверни обратно смонтировав со сжатием.
<kraaton> так и сделаю... спасиб
<[Raiden]> я вот такую обёртку делал при установке для маунта, т.к. установщик местный не позволяет опции выбрать
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2012/10/kubuntu-1210-btrfs.html
<andrex> неа походу надо заново создавать, с опциями, так как если смонтировать как зжатую то скорее всего не увидит что там есть и запоганит все данные
<[Raiden]> да ну
<kraaton> с дпнными ничего не случилось я пробовал... ток сжатие не работает.
<kraaton> данными*
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> рейзер хороший выбор, она стабильне йчем бтр. Но меня не устраивает что нету в ядре.
<kraaton> как нету?
<[Raiden]> рейзер4 в ядре нет )
<[Raiden]> в дефолтном
<[Raiden]> интересный ты сча вопрос задал ))
<kraaton> ну я патч pf и reiser на 3.6.3 накатил ,вот вроде работает.
<[Raiden]> ну это понятно
<[Raiden]> а если скажем понадобится доступ с лайва, то придется его тоже модифицировать
<[Raiden]> или искать какой умеет
<kraaton> хм... ну с бтрфс у меня убунту 12.10 сама негрузится. прихотися иксы через терминал подымать :(
<[Raiden]> я чего-то сомневаюсь что дело в  фс , хотя всё может быть, она только 0.19 и до 1.0 ещё долго )
<[Raiden]> Поживи на рейзере4 до след релиза, если уж сделал раздел.
<[Raiden]> а там будет видно
<[Raiden]> Я могу кое-что про бтр рассказать. На глаз вроде бы особого прироста от сжатия не вижу, но и замедлений тоже. Может быть только хдд шуршит меньше ) На треть примерно меньше читать при запуске чего-либо.
<[Raiden]> на рейзере должно быть так же +-
<andrex> ну хотя она же модульная покорежить ничего не должно
<kraaton> посмотрим как будеть с сжатием, если прироста никаго. то вернусь опять на ext4
<andrex> есть, но только на чтение, у тебя несжимает наверно по тому что модуля нет
<tagezi> kraaton: знаешь что есть критическая ошибка при работе ядра 3.6 с etx4? )
<kraaton> да знаю
<kraaton> сегодня начитался
<kraaton> ну уже есть патч
<tagezi> я вот не знал ) жесткий усб себе под неё форматнул )
<kraaton> пишут что баг проявляется не у всех.
<tagezi> я с патчами не дружу.. вернее они со мной не дружат, как я только не задабривал их )))
<tagezi> там с монтированием связано, я читал... лучше не размонтировывать резко )
<kraaton> в 3.6.4 исправят ... наверно.
<skai-falkorr> оно уже исправлено
<skai-falkorr> ну что вы за пещерные люди
<skai-falkorr> пора вылезать из пещер
<tagezi> где исправлено?
<tagezi> у меня ядро не обновлялось пока
<kraaton> skai-falkorr: на 3.6.2 этот баг есть.
<skai-falkorr> ага.его примерно на том релизе и добавили баг
<andrex> а у меня ещё 3.5 я вообще из юрского периода
<skai-falkorr> andrex: на 3.5.7 тож есть
<andrex> а у меня 3.5.0
<tagezi> лан... до встречи
<skai-falkorr> andrex: уверен?
<andrex> угу
<skai-falkorr> почему?
<Kyshtynbai> как повесить файрфокс: нажать в фейсбуке спейс и одновременно дернуть колесо мыши вверх, пока файрфокс подргуает новости или как это там называется.
<andrex> сам собирал
<skai-falkorr> andrex: а что так древне?
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: сам найдешь статью на лурке, вызываемую по поиску "всем интересно"?
<andrex> а лень было хотел ещё древнее ибо машина начала 2000
<Kyshtynbai> это я к тому, што такая же фигня, как и опера, так же глючит и виснет.
<skai-falkorr> это похоже на: "я засунул член в соковыжималку. было больно. такая же хрень, как мясорубка. так же глючит"
<Kyshtynbai> не буду спорить).
<Kyshtynbai> Что-то я не пойму, когда начинается скачивание торрента, трансмишн сразу резервирует место под скачиваемый файл?
<skai-falkorr> @devoice
<kraaton> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.6.3; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.6.
<skai-falkorr> вот выж, теоретически, образованные люди. вы же знаете, что такое гомозигота?
<andrex> организм с одинаковой парой хромосом чтоле
<skai-falkorr> а вот я своего кота называю иногда котозиготой. потому что хоть и один, но такой шустрый, что будто их двое:)
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> с 3.5.7 по 3.6.3 есть баг который может привести к краху экст4
<[Raiden]> убунтовское основано на 3.5.5
<[Raiden]> вчера был она опенннете
<andrex> ijn z nen hfpktnfkcz)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: пару часов назад обсудили
<andrex> чёт я тут разлетался
<[Raiden]> Я отходил до турника )
<pr0mode> всем ку
<andrex> re
<Areks> народ вопрос не по теме. кто тут гуглить умеет? ))
<Areks> можно ли указать последовательность символов которая должна быть обязательн ов url
<skai-falkorr> Areks: site:somesite
<SergeyIT> здесь сам гугл сидит
<Areks> skai-falkorr: там нельзя указать часть url
<Areks> только домен или страницу
<skai-falkorr> ну тада www.*somepattern*
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Ragnareg> такой вопрос, как мне сделать так что бы при навидении на полосу прокрутки не появлялся ползунок(ubuntu 12.10)
<skai-falkorr> не использовать overlay scrollbar
<kraaton> Areks: может так inurl:слово
<Ragnareg> меня устраивает overlay scrollbar, только нужно убрать появление этого блока со стрелками
<kraaton> тогда ни как
<Ragnareg> может где то в конфигах можно задержку поставить на появление этого блока
<Areks> kraaton: я небольним багом воспользовался )
<kraaton> каким?
<FlyAway> всем привет ребят, у меня проблемы со звуком
<FlyAway> убунту 10.04, мать msi k9n4 ultra
<FlyAway> подозреваю, что что-то с драйвером
<FlyAway> где я могу выбрать драйвер для моей матери ?
<[Raiden]> поставь поновей  убунту.
<FlyAway> это не вариант, т.к. комп слабый очень
<[Raiden]> )
<FlyAway> 12-я тормозит, я пробовал её тавить)
<FlyAway> ставить *
<[Raiden]> ну ок
<only_you> FlyAway: может тебе lubuntu нужно?
<FlyAway> не-не, эта хорошо работает, раньше когда-то стояла
<FlyAway> за исключением звука конечно =)
<FlyAway> тогда колонок не было ;d
<FlyAway> :D
<[Raiden]> FlyAway: команда cat /proc/asound/cards , что-нибудь выдаёт?
<FlyAway> ща
<FlyAway> агась
<FlyAway>  0 [CK804          ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK804
<FlyAway>                       NVidia CK804 with ALC655 at irq 22
<FlyAway> а что за команда "cat" ? я просто новичок-новичком)
<andrex> man cat
<[Raiden]> Обычно это значит что дарйвер ест ьи подгрузился. Дело наверное в донастройке. попробуй пошевелить всё в alsamixer
<[Raiden]> cat читает файл
<andrex> !cat > FlyAway
<ubuntuhelp> FlyAway, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> можете кстати доставлять manpages-ru , для так простых команд оно есть. Когда надо орилигал просто читам с LANG=C
<[Raiden]> таких
<kraaton> а еще можно pulseaudio выковырять, если оно там есть...
<FlyAway> есть ала
<FlyAway> алса
<FlyAway> а ковырять её как ?
<kraaton> звука совсем нет или как?
<FlyAway> да совсем
<oxothuk> Камрады, доброго времени суток
<skai-falkorr> haloween серия сауз парка сурова:)
<oxothuk> такая трабла, нужно на 10.04 убе поставить пых 5.2, все варианты из гуглежа советуют решать через репы 9.10 убы, но 9.10 уже не поддерживается. Можно ли как то установить пых 5.2 с образа диска например?
<skai-falkorr> oxothuk: поставь с демьяна
<oxothuk>  skai-falkorr: демьян, это что?
<kraaton> FlyAway: установи пакет pavucontrol  это звуковой микшер ...
<skai-falkorr> http://onlyblueatwork.wordpress.com/2012/02/20/installing-php-5-2-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04-lts/
<skai-falkorr> oxothuk: блин
<skai-falkorr> я думал ты думал
<skai-falkorr> а ты даже не пытался
<skai-falkorr> первая ссылка в гугле
<oxothuk> E: Couldn't find package add-apt-repository
<skai-falkorr> добавь ппа вручную
<skai-falkorr> ну как ребенок жеж
<FlyAway> не мужики, ничего не помогает(
<oxothuk> skai-falkorr, спасибо =)
<oxothuk> получилось
<FlyAway> какие ещё предложения могут быть по-звуку ? подключал только что плеер на провод от колонок, всё в порядке
<FlyAway> вставил обратно в мать, выкрутил динамики на полную - и еле-еле слышно мелодию
<[Raiden]> в гугл сходи или на форум напиши
<[Raiden]> pavucontrol ещё можно подергать если пульс используется. Н оыбвают ещё ньюансы в виде опций к модулям
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<skai-falkorr> кто готов купить вин8?
<amigo> чем оно лучше win7?
<teddyp1cker> странный вопрос для этого канала
<skai-falkorr> ну почему?я ж не сказал спиратить и своровать:)
<teddyp1cker> ну линукс убунту все дела
<stasdizzi> как извлечь чистый диск из сд привода, если его не видит наутилус?
<teddyp1cker> какой уиндоус?)
<amigo> stasdizzi: eject
<stasdizzi> ?
<amigo> man eject
<stasdizzi> это втерминале?
<stasdizzi> ок спасибо
<stasdizzi> получилось, спасибо
<skai-falkorr> stasdizzi: а кнопка на сиди приводе?
<skai-falkorr> хочу девушку, которая может положить плеер в декольте
<tagezi> всем привет)
<skai-falkorr> 3,840 x 2,160 resolution
<skai-falkorr> это формат 4К
<skai-falkorr> и одна фирма сделала 9 дюймовый экран с таким разрешением
<skai-falkorr> ретина нервно курит в сторонке
<[Raiden]> у меня монитор ещё даже не HD )
<[Raiden]> 1680х , зато в экшены хватает видеокарты уровня гф550
<skai-falkorr> а теперь представь планшетку с 4к
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря сложно представить. Всё надо будет как-то увеличивать
<[Raiden]> шрифты , иконки , всё
<[Raiden]> 9дюймов мало
<skai-falkorr> ипотека ипотека
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/articles/2012/10/25/kerviel/
<skai-falkorr> вон чувак попал на 178 тысяч лет
<skai-falkorr> а вы про 30летнюю ипотеку сокрушаетесь
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> Зато если принимать в расчет зарплату Кервьеля, которую он когда-то получал в SocGen - до 100 тысяч долларов в год, включая бонусы, - он мог бы вернуть банку весь штраф "всего" через 49 тысяч лет.
<skai-falkorr> всего через 49 тысяч лет
<[Raiden]> амерам не привыкать, они там с дества в долгах как в шелках.
<[Raiden]> кредиты сплошные
<[Raiden]> ой, француз
<[Raiden]> ну и ладно
<skai-falkorr> а у нас бы он депутатом бы стал
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/25/paranormal/
<skai-falkorr> в америке это было бы на миллионы сужебных исков для счастливых матерей, которые смогли бы отправить напуганное писающееся дитя в школу
<skai-falkorr> http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2012/10/25/tumblr_mc05a1xOHM1qb01n4o1_500.jpg
<[Raiden]> про кинотеатр забавно
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> исправился )
<diskin> люди, а кто Unity использует? есть тут такие? :) как вы живете без панели задач?
<diskin> я слышал что есть способ ее добавить и в юнити, но не соображу, надо ли это...
<Sergey_IT> нормально живем
<diskin> я сейчас в обычном гноме, и когда окна начинают группироваться на панели, мне это мешает, закрываю лишние. это как сигнал, что окон много.
<diskin> мне желательно иметь возможность кликом открыть нужное окно, сразу. а с Unity это невозможно ведь, если открыто, к примеру, 5 окон пиджина?
<Sergey_IT> если окон много, то юнити не очень удобен, согласен
<diskin> придется кликнуть на иконку слева, и выбрать нужный пиджин (как?)
<diskin> а тут я их перетаскиваю как мне надо, и всегда знаю, что первое окно на панели - такие-то чаты, второе - другие (к примеру, русские и английские)
<[Raiden]> diskin: у них левый док - это панель задач.
<Sergey_IT> diskin, два раза кликать надо - первый - откроется последнее, второй - покажет все
<[Raiden]> который слева т.е.
<diskin> [Raiden], да, но там всегда окна сгруппированы, как я понял
<[Raiden]> да. привыкай в общем-то. Я нахожу это удобным. По крайней мере то как это сделан ов вин7 и в кде
<[Raiden]> всегда сгруппировано, но, зато более нормальынй просмотр, чем куски текста в классик таскбаре и ещё не нужен квиклаунч
<[Raiden]> 2в1
<diskin> ок, понял, надо попробовать поработать.
<diskin> квиклаунч не использую почти
<diskin> у меня аптайм обычно по 2-3 недели, и все что надо - запущено всегда
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй. Если что выберешь другое де )  Самое близкое к юнити  с классик таскбаром - это будет gnome fallback
<diskin> $ w
<diskin>  23:11:53 up 31 days, 13:19,  3 users,  load average: 0.98, 0.60, 0.33
<diskin> во, даже больше :)
<[Raiden]> ...но обычн онарод валивает на хфце или кде
<[Raiden]> *сва..
<diskin> или на арч :)
<[Raiden]> случается )
<diskin> xfce я пробовал, но давно, там не хватало удобств, например, не работали виндовые шары
<diskin> может быть уже сделано, не слежу
<diskin> kde... на 3-м работал, в альте. когда появились это все новые "концепции", не осилил, и как раз подвернулся гном на убунте.
<[Raiden]> у меня примерно так же было. В 4.6.х вернулся обратно, как раз появились юнити и гном3, а кде стабилизировался. И в общем тут ест ьвсё что было
<[Raiden]> всё нвоое выключается\включается
<diskin> не работает погодный аплет для Ростова-на-Дону :(
<diskin> уже давно. похоже, нет его в том источнике, откуда он берет погоду. а старый апплет в старом гноме - работает.
<[Raiden]> в кде? )
<diskin> нет, в юнити
<[Raiden]> а..
<diskin> weather-indicator кажись
<[Raiden]> в моем текущем апплете штук 8  источников, в одном есть два ростова )
<Sergey_IT> diskin:  gnome fallback выпиливают, не стоит привыкать
<diskin> Sergey_IT, fallback это не gnome3, а то, что получается, если поставить gnome-panel?
<Sergey_IT> diskin:  не знаю, я в юнити, мне хватает
<diskin> [Raiden], это в кде? :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1025/h_1351193325_3812988_3b1d3a6b90.png
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> классик таскбар тут тоже есть, по умолч.
<[Raiden]> я просто иконки предпочел
<diskin> ясно, спасибо. да, тут accuweather, он и в андроиде есть.. а в юнити почему-то что-то свое, причем автор наш.
<Sergey_IT> diskin, а зачем погода нужна? (
<diskin> Sergey_IT, привык. показывает точно вполне
<Sergey_IT> diskin, http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RURD
<diskin> да, сайтов полно, не проблема. и на телефоне есть тоже. просто обидно, работало же, и поломалось. и не чинят.
<Sergey_IT> diskin, на столе термометр с барометром, показывает, что за окном
<diskin> Sergey_IT, есть и такое, без барометра правда :)
<Sergey_IT> diskin, это был метеорадар аэропорта Ростова - это самое точное
<[Raiden]> diskin: писани багрепорт на ланчпад или автору. Если на ланчпад попроси ещё голосонуть кого-нить за баг
<[Raiden]> глядиш ьи поправят к 2013
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> странно, на яхо вроде есть растов-на-дону
<diskin> [Raiden], ну как перейду на юнити, так и сделаю.
<tagezi> а ты сейчас на чем?
 * Sergey_IT на диване
<tagezi> он кстати на питоне написан вроде
<teddyp1cker> новый клеиентин вышел
<teddyp1cker> какую-то фигнб добавили
<teddyp1cker> подкасты, гугл-диск
<diskin> tagezi, я на gnome, да еще и в 9.04 :)
<tagezi> It does not use appindicator anymore, it uses libindicator and libdbusmenu
<tagezi>   directly. It consists of a service part written in Python (evolved from the
<tagezi>   previous versions) and a client part written in Vala.
<tagezi> серверная чать на питоне, можешь покапаться
<tagezi> diskin: а зачем тебе 9.04, она же старая как моя пробабка.. и у же не поддерживаетьсяни разу
<diskin> tagezi, я знаю, но она работает, и мне некогда апгрейдится, и не зачем. друзьям-подругам ставлю 12.04 сейчас
<diskin> я когда купил ноут, как раз вышла 9.04, вот с тех пор и стоит она :)
<tagezi> 5 лет? у меня столько ноут не прожил )
<diskin> почему 5?
<diskin> 3 с небольшим
<diskin> в мае купил 2009
<tagezi> потому что с математикой не дружу )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя же 64 битная система?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> а скайп какой?
<diskin> у меня кстати в 9.04 не ставится последний скайп, из-за libc кажется.
<diskin> но предпоследний вполне сносно работает
<tagezi> ну у тебя там большенство библиотек старые жутко
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305750/ так и должно ставиться?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: скайп 32бит
<[Raiden]> другого нет
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да
<tagezi> а чо он тогда показывает пакеты 64ые?
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305757/
<[Raiden]> котоыре без :i386 ) но не все. Скайп пакет называется амд64 т.к. пакет сделан для этой версии.
<tagezi> а, понятно, спасибо
<[Raiden]> с закрытым софтом часто такое
<IlyaLevin> народ, привет
<IlyaLevin> два вопроса: 1) как поставить проприетарные дрова в 12.10? 2) как настроить эти чертовы кнопки управления окном (свернуть,развернуть, закрыть), чтобы они были справа?
<IlyaLevin> В ubuntu tweak этот раздел куда-то исчез
<tagezi> IlyaLevin: параметры системы -> внешний вид
<tagezi> вторая вкладка
<IlyaLevin> там расположение панели unity
<IlyaLevin> а меня интересуют кнопки управления окном
<tagezi> эм.. да, точно.. хм.. ну я вообще всё в твике делал, так что теперь наверное через dconf
<diskin> для 10.04 еще, был такой твик: "gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<diskin> устарело?
<Sergey_IT> diskin, уже и от 12.04 отличается
<Sergey_IT> IlyaLevin, оставь как есть - привыкнешь )
<diskin> мда.. :) прогресс, однако.
<diskin> Sergey_IT, +1
<diskin> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=12.10+move+window+buttons+right
<IlyaLevin> я с 8.10 привыкнуть не могу, дольше трех дней бесить начинает
<diskin> 8.10? такое было разве там? кнопки окна слева?
<Sergey_IT> IlyaLevin, это - к психиатору
<IlyaLevin> алелуя, спасибо
<diskin> спасибо гуглу :)
<IlyaLevin> Сергей, был там уже много раз за 6 лет бауманки
<IlyaLevin> на счет проприетарных дров остался вопрос
<Sergey_IT> IlyaLevin, какое видео?
<IlyaLevin> NVIDIA GeForce 9какая-то
<diskin> я, помнится, ставил дрова путем скачивания какого-то .run с сайта нвидии и запуска его через sudo
<diskin> такое сейчас что, не рекомендуется? надо сносить вначале что-то?
<diskin> IlyaLevin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070426 читал?
<Sergey_IT> рано еще проприетарные на 12.10 ставить
<Sergey_IT> если только тестером поработать охота
<IlyaLevin> Есть желание попробовать. Откатить всегда можно
<IlyaLevin> просто на моей машинке даже иконки в центре приложений адски глючат
<IlyaLevin> причем конкретно там, в других местах пока не замечено
<tagezi> удали его нафиг )))
<tagezi> блин, скобочки не нужно было ставить... я серьёзно, оно вообще глюкавое в этой версии
<diskin> оно это кто?
<tagezi> приложение "цент приложений"
<IlyaLevin> так.. Проприетарный действительно рановато было
<IlyaLevin> легли иксы нафиг
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> уже... значит и мне пора, пока )
<IlyaLevin> весело) значит, теперь он вообще не запускает оболочку. Показывает только картинку рабочего стола, но панелей нет.
<IlyaLevin> Молодца... Надо откатываться как-то
<tagezi> попробуй сначала компиз по дефолту сделать и юнити перезагрузи
<IlyaLevin> вспомнить бы еще в час ночи как это сделать из консоли
<IlyaLevin> реконф, который на форумах предлагают, не помог
<IlyaLevin> reset у unity уже не пашет
<IlyaLevin> убрали его заразы
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> у тебя dconf стоят?
<IlyaLevin> нет, ща поставлю
<IlyaLevin> ха.. Вышел в настройки через щелчок правой кнопкой по рабочему столу
<tagezi> dconf-tools
<IlyaLevin> там изменение рисунка значится
<tagezi> о_О
<IlyaLevin> и оттуда в параметры системы
<tagezi> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<tagezi> setsid unity
<tagezi> и всё
<IlyaLevin> все вернулось
<IlyaLevin> просто вернул старый драйвер в настройках и уронил иксы
<tagezi> только у меня в консоли это не пахало почемуто, я файлик делал на рабочем столе.. скриптик на баше
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35171
<tagezi> ктонить в буках соображает?
<tagezi> момощь нужна небольшая
<tagezi> п*
<[Raiden]> Я не соображаю , но зато не сплю
<[Raiden]> в чем вопрос
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да жена хочет ноут, вот я думаю что ей предложить...
<[Raiden]> красный
<tagezi> она правда хочет апл ))) и поянтно что таких же сейчас нет
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> красныйона не любит )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сколько денег не жалко и надо что бы он был мелкий и легкий или большой и пофиг вес с батарейкой?
<tagezi> нужно на замену её вайки что нить, очень хочеться в 30 тысяч уложиться и дисплей от 14 д.ймов
<tagezi> и нужно для учебы.. и работы... восновном эксель, много-много очень сложной работы в эксель )))
<[Raiden]> замену сони за  30...
<[Raiden]> если чег опридумается - скажу )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: она на мак положила глаз, но он за 45 кажись ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> я, ничего кроме асуса к53е придумать не могу.. но она говорит он ей не нравиться внешне )
<tagezi> я когда себе выберал мне форма не важна была и цвет, я себе по характеристикам выбирал ))) а асус славиться своими доработками чипсетов интеловских ))) ну впринципе достаточно материнки посмотреть
<[Raiden]> легкие стоят так же как мак
<tagezi> она мои лёгкие не отдаст )
<[Raiden]> легкие ноуты ))
<tagezi> а )
<tagezi> да, ну так ... я как продавец могу сказать, что бренд просто так не берёт денег, там очень много работы
<[Raiden]> вот в пределах 30 http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=8442690&hid=91013
<tagezi> и понятно, что маки супер пусер
<[Raiden]> леновы тож еможно посмотреть
<[Raiden]> но с другйо стороны если хочет мак - пусть берет. Надоест макось - воткнете дуалбутом винуд или линукс )
<[Raiden]> по цене мака http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?CMD=-RR=9,0,0,0-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~1870931-PF=2142398356~EQ~sel~x17854313-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~1870931-VIS=270-CAT_ID=432460-EXC=1-PG=10&modelid=8458329&hid=91013
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, семейный бюджет не резиновый )
<tagezi> а тошиба вообще хорошее железо делает? а то у меня только флопик ихний был .. и то китайский-китайский ))
<[Raiden]> вот ещё легкий попался, но экран 12.3 http://lenovoplaza.ru/catalog/109_thinkpad_x/8584_thinkpad_x230_12_5_1366x768_i3_2370m_2_4ghz_4gb_320gb_gma_wifi_tpm_bt_fpr_cam_dos/?r1=yandext&r2=
<[Raiden]> На мой взгляд да. Н оя их сотнями в руках не держал )
<[Raiden]> Спроси ещё кого-нить
<tagezi> не 12 не пойдёт.. у неё вайка нетбук.. он в нормальном состоянии, просто у неё глаза не выдерживают такого
<tagezi> она когда покупала, думал в контакте посидеть и всё такое
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> ему 2 года, его пользовать и пользовать ещё
<tagezi> блин, вот не задачу.. я себе опять слух испортил классикой
<tagezi> мп3 слухать сново не могу (
<tagezi> тошиба сейчас тоже самсунговские мониторы ставит?
<IlyaLevin> еще вопрос с той же 12.10
<IlyaLevin> как заставить юнити уважать все программы и давать им доступ в трей?
<tagezi> эм.. в трей?
<IlyaLevin> На верхнюю панель.
<IlyaLevin> Туда, к часам и иконке языка
<tagezi> IlyaLevin: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151876.90 это?
<tagezi> IlyaLevin: или так http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151876.msg1405736#msg1405736
<tagezi> опять иксы упали? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а клементина в архивах проигрывает музыку?
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь
<tagezi> ритмбокс проигрывает )
<[Raiden]> из каких?
<tagezi> из зипов точно
<tagezi> я сейчас увидил приванарел слегка )
<[Raiden]> может ты открыл архив в архиваторе, а потом кликнул на  песню? )
<tagezi> не, они туда случайно попали, просто песенки были в архивах, я их распоковал и папки добавил
<tagezi> а сейчас фонотеку чистил, смотрю фигня какая-то... но играет )
<tagezi> и время определяет правильно
<tagezi> может климентина тоже может, просто ты не вкурсе?
<[Raiden]> в кде 68 пакетов хочет поставить. не буду мотреть, поверю так.
<[Raiden]> нет, точно не может.
<tagezi> ) да нафига он то тебе, просто посмотреть? )))
<[Raiden]> зато может играть куе\имидж ,  чего ритмбокс при мне точно не умел
<tagezi> и то и другое играет )
<tagezi> токо имидж не разбивает на треки(
<[Raiden]> как 1 длинный трек?
<[Raiden]> лол
<tagezi> ну, кстати я не в курсе
<tagezi> у меня всё уже разбито по трекам.. нужно будет проверить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ритмбокс в юнити вварен намертво помоему сейчас, и наверное тянит много мусару за мобой.. хотя ему оно нафиг не сдалось
<tagezi> минут через десять скажу умеет или нет )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а имиджи во флаках или апе?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да без разницы, любые
<[Raiden]> у меня на винде есть даже mp3\cue с какими-то сборниками )
<tagezi> в апе бъёт на треки, но глючит жутко
<[Raiden]> всё должно играться, на мой взгляд
<[Raiden]> ну значит начало положено )
<tagezi> жаль.. очень часто хорошие вещи попадаються с имеджах
<[Raiden]> хорошая новость
<tagezi> дану.. он там вообще.. те что у него играют 200 дней ещё както, а те что играют по его мнению 1 сек, вообще отстой (
<[Raiden]> можешь разделять в общем-то
<[Raiden]> имиджи
<tagezi> нифига он не умеет, хад
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я у себя заметил в репах пакеты gstreamer0.10 и  1.0 и стоят 0.10. Проверь если не лень усебя.
<tagezi> апе тоже глючат
<tagezi> всмысле разбитые
<tagezi> сейчас проыерю
<[Raiden]> есть только 4 плейера котоыре умеют.  клементин , qmmp , deadbeef и audacious
<[Raiden]> из тех что я знаю
<[Raiden]> qmmp ещё умеее iso.wv
<[Raiden]> как треки
<tagezi> у меня и те и другие стоят
<[Raiden]> сча так же сделаю
<tagezi> странно влс его нормально играет, но как один файл, а ритмбокс и видиопроигрователь не хочет
<[Raiden]> Обычно пользователи гнома говорят что это не важно или их и так устраивает. Это вообще основная фраза )
<[Raiden]> вообще формат дуратский и можно разделять. Так что может они и правы.
<tagezi> e vtyz b hfpltk`yyst yt buhftn
<tagezi> у меня и разделённые не играет
<tagezi> а влс играет
<tagezi> ни флак неиграет ни апе
<tagezi> надо наверное на форум писать
<[Raiden]> должен по идее как 1 трек. может быть гстример плагины не все стоят, там пакет есть с названием ugly
<tagezi> поставил 1.0 . 0.1 уже стоял
<tagezi> всёравно тоже самое
<tagezi> нужно рыться.. хотя наверное сейчас пора спать, завтра на работу
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-26
<[Raiden]> клава от леново тинкпад с убунтой http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/image04.jpg
<Redfield> прикольно
<[Raiden]> ThinkPad Edge E530
<tagezi> в климентине тоже не играет
<tagezi> а клава прикольная )
<Redfield> леново случайно c IBM никак несвязано ?
<[Raiden]> когда-то это были заводы ибм
<[Raiden]> сча тайваньская фирма, уже давно
<tagezi> это и есть ibm
<[Raiden]> ну, нет
<Redfield> у меня мыша thinkpad
<Redfield> lsusb вот что кажет IBM Corp. ThinkPad 800dpi Optical Travel Mouse
<Redfield> честно свинул как то c работы , там старые компы были IBM  , а новые ноуты сплош леново
<[Raiden]> мышки может и делают. Или может быть только брендят, как сча принято. )
<tagezi> до 2010 года линова могла использовать брент айбиэм.. а так это отдельная компания выкупившая их подразделение
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так, и почему в климентине не играются апе?
<tagezi> ) кстати пакетов не много доставила, и впринципе без мусара )
<[Raiden]> я вроде писал выше, у тебя наверное не все плагины к гстримеру стоят
<tagezi> а влс их не пользует?
<[Raiden]> смотри gstreamer*ffmpeg*  и gstreamer*ugly*
<[Raiden]> нет
<tagezi> я угли доставил 1.0, а 0.1 у меня и до того стоял
<tagezi> угу, спасибо, сейчас попробуем
<[Raiden]> тогда я не знаю.
<tagezi> ffmpeg тоже стоит
<[Raiden]> у меня играет но затыкается почему-то, в 12.10 играло )
<[Raiden]> 12.04
<[Raiden]> чего-то пломали в гстримере мб
<tagezi> угу.. у меня оно странно очень играет как-то
<tagezi> некоторые проскакивает, некоторые как с перемоткой
<tagezi> кстати, климентина в трей хорошо в писывается ))
<tagezi> теперь это не кдешная прога :р
<[Raiden]> Я знаю. Я начал ещё в гноме пользоваться
<[Raiden]> с йпами не хорошо получилось. Надо будет куда-нить написать )
<[Raiden]> эйпами
<[Raiden]> забавная рекламка компа с убунтой, sable http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/comchart4.jpg
<tagezi> да.. с убунтой )
<tagezi> 800 баксов без мыши и клавы.. но с Юнити на морде )
<tagezi> дан, всё.. я спать.. до завтра
<baronos> skai-falkorr: четытут?
<tagezi> всем привет
<tacirus> и от меня всемпривет
<tacirus> я сегодня дома. Был у зубного, окрыли канал, полоскаю
<baronos> юнитиводы есть вопрос, как убрать в 12.10 подгон цвета лаунчера? можно ли сделать больше рабочих столов, выстроить в линию и переключать скролом мыши?
<baronos> установка дров происходит через что теперь?
<baronos> жокея ставить надо?
<tagezi> baronos: ну, я терминалом пользуюсь для дров
<tagezi> кстати, лучше из коробки пока юзать )))
<baronos> не, ну ятоже могу sgfxi заюзать
<baronos> думаю надо то что хочет дать сама убунту
<tagezi> строку в консоли, слава богу, она ещё даёт
<tagezi> поповоду цвета... скорее всего нужно в конфиг лесть, dconf-tools
<tagezi> никогда такого не делал, так что и не подскажу толком
<tacirus> Аналогично, не заморачивался таким
<tacirus> тем более у меня 10.04 и awesome
<baronos> че тут лишнее ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom']?
<baronos> анимация экспо знаю его надо убрать
<tagezi> baronos: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1026/h_1351235594_7338171_afa3e1c3af.png
<tagezi> поповоду рабочих мест
<tagezi> как по другому? фиг его знает )
<baronos> ох емае, ок, попробую)
<tagezi> я уже год её юзаю для настроек
<tagezi> интересно, чколько по времени будет переделываться 43 Гб ape во flac?
<spectrum> Очень хочется вайн, но вот беда http://paste.pro/5160747
<tagezi> у тебя 12.04?
<spectrum> да
<tagezi> блин, всё хорошо в убунту 12.10, только гимп не сохраняет почемуто ни в какой формат кроме хцф, проигрователи не открывают апе, и некоторые программы свящаися по дефолту имеют вид вин95 (
<tagezi> spectrum: незадача, какая... даже не знаю что сказать, и попробовать не могу... вроде всё ставилось нормально
<kraaton> spectrum: wine 1.4 наверно установлен... он и мешает
<spectrum> вычистил какие-то пакеты в стиле wine1.4-i386
<spectrum> я вычистил их
<kraaton> tagezi: есть такой плеер deadbeef он откроет ape
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: что бы гимп 2.8 сохранял в другой формат надо выбирать экспорт
<tagezi> kraaton: ритмбокс тоже открывал, и климентина
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: чо, серьёзно?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<tagezi> у каноникал новый девиз: "Сделаем вашу жизнь ещё загадочнее и сложнее с нашей убунту" ?
<baronos> tagezi: все он сохраняет, там просто надо экспортировать, а не сохранять.
<tagezi> baronos: ну так всю жизнь жал сохранить и не парился, и всегда был тот формат в котором открыл.. а теперь вот оно как
<baronos> tagezi: че то там с лицензиями и как то так райден говорил,вотони и перешлина экспорт с 2.8 версии вроде как
<tagezi> baronos: понятно... могли бы просто в лецензию добавить "если законы вашей страны запрещают вам сохранять в мпг..." и не парить никому мозг
<baronos> такс, есть возможность убрать первую линзу главное меню и вместо неё поставить линзу приложений без всяких магазинов и недавно использующихся?
<tagezi> можно магазины убрать, это точно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: можешь проверить, у меня гимп 2.8 виндовый на этой фотке падает http://postimage.org/image/8lzlg0ert/
<baronos> где линзы отключаются?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в синаптике )
<kraaton> tagezi: вот ток что проверил ритмбокс играет ape.
<kraaton> на 12.10
<tagezi> kraaton: deadbeef?
<kraaton> что deadbeef?
<tagezi> в чем слушал?
<kraaton> ритмбокс.
<Kyshtynbai> kraaton: ритмбокс-то играет, но описаниефайлов не понимает
<Kyshtynbai> анкноун трэк
<Kyshtynbai> пишет
<kraaton> cue он никогда не понисал\
<Kyshtynbai> Так что лучше уж дэдбиф.
<kraaton> понимал*
<tagezi> у меня ритмбокс не играет апе
<tagezi> и климентина не играет
<Kyshtynbai> должен ваще-то. или это флак был...
<kraaton> он даже время неправильно определеет
<tagezi> флаки играет нормально
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: я всё забываю, у тебя какая де? Клементина это же кедовское, не?
<kraaton> а вот другой файл апе уже несмог проиграть...
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: у меня юнити.. но климентина слабо привязана к де
<tagezi> там всего порядка 12 пакетов на установку получилось.. сама климентина и несколько библ
<tagezi> либр
<Kyshtynbai> Понятно.
<Kyshtynbai> Это я уже рефлекторно, всё, что на "К" - то кеды :) .
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> да я тоже всю жизнь считал климентину кдешной... ну у неё интерфейс не гтк+, но она за собой кучу мусора не тащит
<tagezi> кинул на форум, мож кто справлялся с этой бедой
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205168.0
<baronos> tagezi: проще писать на багзиллу баг, и на канале ритмбокса писать вы че гады творите. или обнови до 2.98
<spectrum> откуда могут читаться адреса репозиториев кроме source.list?
<tagezi> baronos: ритмбокс тут не причем, у райдана таже проблемма
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там рядом еще папка * .d
<tagezi> а он ритмбокс, как всем извесно и за программуто не считает )
<spectrum> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо, понял
<baronos> spectrum: там рядом есть /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tagezi> baronos: я вчера себе климентину поставил, ибо райден до этого её пиарил.. таже самая проблемма... только длину треков определяет правильно
<baronos> радиотрей круче всего :D
<tagezi> так что тут скорее всего в gstream собака покапалась... и скорее всего это проблемма пакетов 12.10, гдето они перемудрили в этот раз
<tagezi> baronos: научи музыку в нём заказывать нормального качества ))
<chapt> deadbeef вроде нормально все отображает
<kraaton> это баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg/+bug/1071263
<tagezi> kraaton: да, спасибо
<kraaton> deadbeef не зависит от gstreamer как и VLC вот в них и все нормально
<tagezi> chapt: у тебя какая вертия убу?
<tagezi> а откуда ставить деббеф?
<chapt> 12.04
<chapt> с ppa
<tagezi> для 12.10 я не нашёл чото.. говорит 404
<chapt> ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef
<tagezi> chapt: в 12.04 у меня всё играло )
<tagezi> chapt: да, именно этот ппа и говорит 404
<kraaton> http://sourceforge.net/projects/deadbeef/files/debian/0.5.6/deadbeef_0.5.6-1_amd64.deb/download
<chapt> ну значит еще не добавил для 12.10
<kraaton> ппа для 12.10  вроде пока нет
<kraaton> 0.5.6 пару дней как обновился
<only_you> угу, вот только ppa для 12.10 еще не запилили
<only_you> здесь кто-то лубунту юзает?
<tagezi> kraaton: спасибо ещё раз...
<tagezi> перкантуемся пока в нём
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: есть лубунтоводы
<tacirus> Кто сможет подсказать плагин для Gedit чтобы как в notpad++ сразуво всех вкладках можно было заменить одинаковый текст на нужный?
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<tacirus> О, есть редактор медит с поиском по неск фалам.
<diskin> jedit еще
<tacirus> в медите нельзя сделать замену в неск фалах тоже, ток искать
<tacirus> посомтрю про джедит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наверо это проще скриптом сделать
<tacirus> у меня весь день уйдет на написание такого :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тут?
<[Raiden]> Если у кого есть акк на ланчпаде, поголосуйте за баг. Если у вас 12.10 , то он есть
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg/+bug/1071263
<artus>  отправте смс на номер 22323322323 если у вас есть бег, и на номер 3322323322232 если бага нет ))
<tagezi> artus: утра ))))
<artus> tagezi, агай ) и тебе)
<[Raiden]> вроде того. Но первое лучше
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да тут, сейчас гляну
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а чо нажать то?))
<tagezi> на проект или распределение?
<[Raiden]> а там такая зеленая надпись над багом. This bug affects you and....
<[Raiden]> давиш ьи потом йес и всё
<[Raiden]> как бы будут знать что у многих
<[Raiden]> Можешь и комент оставить , если хочешь
<tagezi> This bug affects you and 3 other people
<[Raiden]> третьим будешь (с)
<tagezi> сделал...
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> мало наверное народе в апе слушает ))
<[Raiden]> наверное. Чесно говоря у меня тольк освежескаченное в нем есть. Я всё поконвертил во flac, что было loseless
<tagezi> эм.. а сколько будет конвертить 70 гигов апешек во флаки?
<tagezi> ещё и порезать нужно (
<[Raiden]> Если ещё и порезать то могу гуи посоветовать. Оно ещё детектит кодировку куе. Только на qt
<tagezi> мне всёравно на чем, я в исходники не полезу )
<[Raiden]> flacon зовется.
<tacirus> Проблема с функционалом редактора решена установкой geany и её  юзанием. Уже все сделал.
<[Raiden]> там можно сразу много засунуть для обработки. Но советую сначала на чем-нить одном попробовать )
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~flacon/+archive/ppa
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<adminn> в грубе таймаут куда-то делся, это нормально?
<[Raiden]> если нет дуалбута то да
<[Raiden]> настраивается в /etc/default/grub
<tagezi> а она кдешная? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: по зависимостям помоему вообще ни разу )
<tagezi> да и по виду тоже
<[Raiden]> некоторые программы не используют кделибс, только qt
<[Raiden]> В отличие от гтк, qt умеет подхватывать гтк оформление
<[Raiden]> Зависимости: python (>= 2.3), python-qt4, python-chardet, shntool, flac, mac
<[Raiden]> Сопровождающий: Alexander Sokolov <sokoloff.a@gmail.com>  - какой-то русский питонокодер :)
<tagezi> ну, да, я глянул сначало зависимости.. и прихватил рекомендованые, что бы она точно не выпендривалась
<tagezi> получилось 13 пакетов
<[Raiden]> ну , у тебя уже стояла qt. В этом суть динамических либ и зависимостей.
<[Raiden]> много пакетов, но конечный софт легкий
<[Raiden]> по весу
<[Raiden]> или сначала тяжело, допусти 1 программа и куча либ, но когда 10 программ и та же куча либ, то получается все 10 весят не много
<[Raiden]> ваш КО
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> не, не долго получается, она паралельные потоки пользует
<[Raiden]> У меня осталось несокль эйпов котороные оно не смогло. Может битые.
<[Raiden]> которые.
<[Raiden]> отвлекаюсь когда пишу плохо )
<tagezi> процесо с ума сходит ))))
<tagezi> ну, мне мою коллекцию наверное час 3-4 перводить.. но вроде об ошибках не сообщает
<[Raiden]> в мск метель, ураган. Даже окна засвистели
<[Raiden]> снег посыпал
<[Raiden]> не дождавшись ноября.
<baronos> у нас тепло, солнце, народ купается :D
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> надо в краснодарский край мигрировать )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], хотя и не видел бага и 12.10, но проголосовал...
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: если ест ьдэдбиф, ритмбокс или клементин, открой ape , будет игратсья кусками или не будет вообще.
<[Raiden]> По крайней мере у меня и tagezi так
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не... не интересно, так верю )
<[Raiden]> И у чувака который багрепорт написал. Он какой-то нерусский.
<tagezi> да, у меня во флаки нормально перекинуло...
 * tagezi радуется )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> [15:11:30] [мжу_врк]краснодар читеры
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> вот засыпет москву по самый... мкад
<andrex> -мк
<andrex> +з
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> а товарищи, которые нам савсем не товарищи, использующие виндоус не знают что не просто так вставляются а иногда и используются?
<tagezi> теги
<IlyaLevin> Народ, кто-нибудь с unity web apps работал?
<IlyaLevin> а то ставлю на 12.10, но на google drive (он же google docs) не пашет ни в хроме, ни в ФФ
<tagezi> эм.. у меня в хроме с гуглдрайвом нормально )
<tagezi> IlyaLevin: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1026/h_1351250445_7775071_18910ff4f8.png
<IlyaLevin> а разве он не должен выводить иконку в dash?
<tagezi> ааа... это я потёр нафиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> IlyaLevin: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/insync-repository-available-for-ubuntu.html это пробовал?
<tagezi> лан, всем до встречи
<adminn> в кедах намудрил с шрифтами, потом удалил кеды, а в Unity шрифты стали страшными. как вернуть дефолтные настройки?
<baronos> удалить dconf настройки
<kraaton> с gnome-tweak-tool  можно пометь шрифты
<kraaton> а если в приложениях использующих qtconfig
<kraaton> qt*
<SergeyIT> kraaton, это не наш метод, наш метод - удаление
<kraaton> а еще переустановить систему можно :)
<_d4vid> поставить винду .. наш метод)
<baronos> удалить все в домашней директории
<[Raiden]> adminn: удали .fonts.conf и .fontconfig
<[Raiden]> всё не надо
<adminn> [Raiden] где .fontconfig?
<[Raiden]> в домашней папке, если есть
<[Raiden]> больше ничег овроде за шрифты не отвечает. В кде по крайней мере.
<[Raiden]> может ещё .config/font-manager
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qt3/4-configute вроде как есть для не kde систем
<[Raiden]> есть...
<[Raiden]> но это не действует глобально, тольк она софт на qt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще если в qt приложениях кривые шрифты, надо удалить какой то пакет с фонтами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: у меня, наоборот, скролбар из gtk+ темы в кде приложениях выглядит лучше чем в родном гтк
<spectrum> ведь можно же как-то прописать в автозапуск софтину, но с условием : запуск на втором раб. столе?
<[Raiden]> можно, но сильно зависит от того где
<spectrum> что где?
<[Raiden]> в каком де\вм
<spectrum> mate
<[Raiden]> нельзя
<spectrum> :D
<[Raiden]> метасити ущербен
<spectrum> да,да, kde, знаю.
<[Raiden]> если только заменишь его на компиз , тогда можно
<kraaton> wmctrl тебу в помощь
<kraaton> тебе*
<spectrum> а в автозапуск в каком-либо ините?
<[Raiden]> есть 1 программа написанная специально для гном\метасити, что бы реализовать то, что и так есть в нормальных вм.
<spectrum> мне нужен файл манагер либо на другом столе, либо миднайт в ините и что бы сам стартовал
<[Raiden]> называется devilspie и конфигругатор gdevispie
<[Raiden]> l
<[Raiden]> умеет то что ты хочешь. Иначе только заменой вм.
<spectrum> спасибо, читаю ман
<[Raiden]> в гном3 именн ос правилами для окон чуть получше. Еслть расширение для ГШ. Но... Во первых управляется через гсеттингс, что совсем не изи, а во вторых когда смотрел ,оно мне гимп перекидывало без дочерних окон )
<spectrum> да эта софтина - норм, мне пойдет
<spectrum> еще и браузер будет отдельно, раз погшла такая пьянка
<[Raiden]> в компизе есть соотв плагин, в квине правила по пкм любого окна из коробки. Если что.
<[Raiden]> и в опенбоксе ещё есть
<spectrum> да все равно я не сменю вм
<spectrum> ушел в ребут
<[Raiden]> я бываю занудой, но я же не виноват что гном ущербен.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд пик популярности этого недоразумения пришелся на последние 2-3 года жизни гном2. Не в последнюю очередь потому, что дистрописатели  фактически включили в него компиз.
 * [Raiden] убег
 * andrex убег заводить radeon x1600
<locodir-user> добрый вечер. ПОдскажите подалуста столкнулся с очередным багом на 11.10 при использовании принтера HP P1102. Вместо инекоторых  исмволов кирилицы он печатает большие буквы О или Р. Тестовые страницы выходят нормально. Латиница тоже норм. Ð
<Kyshtynbai> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<baronos> че то там с принтером :)
<locodir-user> это как то лечится?
<locodir-user> на 10.10 нормально пахал. на 12.04 так и встал.
<baronos> наверно, если сначала разделить сообщение на две части по 254 символа)
<locodir-user> добрый вечер. ПОдскажите подалуста столкнулся с очередным багом на 11.10 при использовании принтера HP P1102.
<locodir-user> Вместо инекоторых  исмволов кирилицы он печатает большие буквы О или Р. Тестовые страницы
<locodir-user> выходят нормально. Латиница тоже норм. Подскажите куда рыть?
<locodir-user> при распечатки эекселевских страниц при распечатке страниц из браузеров тоже все норм.
<locodir-user> по факту получается клинит только ворд
<andrex> хм, нвидиа просто молодцы, у меня гф 2 работает лучше чем радеон х1600)
<[Raiden]> есть такая фигня...
<skai-falkorr> есть такая фигня - родину защищать
<[Raiden]> У меня когда была гф8600,  конкурент ати 2600хт по времени и по цене, делала в тестах карты типа радеон 4ххх
<[Raiden]> и дело только в драйвере, с железом у них ок.
<[Raiden]> сча с дровами будет лучше становиться, если вальве не забросит идею портировать игры и работать с дайверописателями.
<[Raiden]> у ати и интел по крайней мере. Нвидиевские по скорости вполне сравнимы с виндовыми.
<SergeyIT> на х1600 и дров то нет
<SergeyIT> а вот в 8.04 х1300 шустро работала
<[Raiden]> нет - такого не бывает. Есть , просто открытые.
<[Raiden]> если бы небыло не завелась бы вообще
<[Raiden]> с пооддержкой закрытыми нвидия тоже лучше. Карты типа гф 2мх ещё могут работать на закрытом )
<[Raiden]> если декстоп, то лучше менять
<[Raiden]> веселей станет жить )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], нет, значит закрытых нет.... дома у меня тоже нет для радеона 9600, однако работает
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> а вот 9200 пришлось заменить при переходе на 12.04 (
<[Raiden]> амд раздает спеки и вроде кого-то взяла на зарплату. Так что по открытым тоже к ним )
<[Raiden]> Я как раз с 9600 прелез.
<[Raiden]> пере
<SergeyIT> на полставки наверно )
<[Raiden]> мб )
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/26/court/
<[Raiden]> http://www.mobile-review.com/fullnews/main/2012/October/26.shtml#38595
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: че там?
<[Raiden]> Nokia более не входит в Топ-5 производителей смартфонов
<[Raiden]> 2012 стал годом выхода вин8фон и концом света для нокиа
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> аааа
<skai-falkorr> знаем
<skai-falkorr> знаем
<skai-falkorr> дык давно было предсказано.еще когда соглашение подписывали. и аналитики вспомнили всех тех глупых, кто раньше подписывался с мелкими и как низко они пали, и акцуионеры бунтовали
<skai-falkorr> но ведь "это будет новое будущее для нашей компании и мы только в гору пойдем"
<skai-falkorr> и тут бэм! нокла стухла
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: как узнать откуда пакет ставился?
<[Raiden]> если руками ставился то никак, если из подключенных репов, то apt-cache policy name
<istorik> Приветствую, к меян Bluetooth засорил весь syslog. Как можно отключить его драйвер?
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: из ппа
<[Raiden]> ппа тоже реп
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35178
<skai-falkorr> тео тцо и его экстенты?
<Redfield> а что ext4 нестабильна ?
<skai-falkorr> ну примерно как и все в этом мире
<Redfield> skai-falkorr,  как тебе винда семёрока ? =)
<Redfield> восьмёрка точнее =)
<Gluehen> А может кто-нибудь подсказать по поводу фреймбуффера UEFI?
<Redfield> а что там c фреймбуфером ?
<Gluehen> Я вот установил precise на LVM, доустановил grub-efi вручную, GPT, /boot на отдельном разделе, все дела, а он что-то на режимы ругается.
<Gluehen> И хотя со стоковым ядром загружается и работает нормально, но с ядрами из mainline-ppa сразу после GRUB'а разрешение не меняется, консоль не видна, у иксы 4:3 вместо 16:9.
<Gluehen> В wiki есть сноска про отдельный раздел и gfxmode, но с таким воркэраундом не работает. Да там ещё и grub.cfg править нужно, что довольно глупо.
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<skai-falkorr> ну кому не жалко свой нексус 7?
<Gluehen> На предыдущей установке precise с 3.5.5 никаких проблем с режимами, кстати, не было, tty отображались корректно.
<Gluehen> Неужели никто не сталкивался с неправильными видеорежимами с UEFI? Вон, даже баг в Launchpad'е есть.
<Redfield> у меня uefi  , но всё нормально пашет
<Redfield> только вот этой шляпы от ms невидел c ключами
<Gluehen> Redfield: Precise?
<Redfield> 12.04
<Gluehen> Redfield: А диск как размечен?
<Redfield> ext4 без llvm
<Gluehen> Redfield: Нет, я не про то. Разметка - GPT?
<Redfield> ща погляжу
<Gluehen> В quantal, кстати, тоже без проблем, но там баг в compiz'е, из-за него ноутбук раза в два меньше от батареи работает.
<Redfield> таблица разделов MBR
<Gluehen> Ну вот
<Redfield> собсно из за чего я убрал llvm ... винда невидит разделы ext4 на llvm
<Redfield> иногда нужно бывает
<Gluehen> Redfield: Вообще, ЕМНИП, какой-то фм для разделов на LVM был
<Redfield> невидал ...
<Gluehen> Я, вроде, даже пользовался. На первой же странице гугла результат.
<[Raiden]> можно использовать ещё много лет мбр
<[Raiden]> с ним ок всё
<Redfield> якинь ссылку на гугл
<[Raiden]> не делать разделы только больше 2тб
<Gluehen> Redfield: http://www.chrysocome.net/virtualvolumes
<Gluehen> Этим пользовался.
<tagezi> всем привет
<Redfield> попробую ...
<scratchx[x]> народ вот у меня при отключении питания от ноута (зарядки) гаснит подсветка полностью на некоторое время
<scratchx[x]> потом сама включается, как это поправить, неудобно как то
<[Raiden]> только в лине?
<scratchx[x]> угу
<scratchx[x]> хотя винды давно нет
<scratchx[x]> но вроде такого небыло
<scratchx[x]> в винде чуть гаста соответственно настройкам, а тут вообще отрубается и не могу регулировать
<scratchx[x]> Хммм а куда это делся у меня laptop-mode-tools
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: впринципе влечил через  laptop-mode-tools
<[Raiden]> поздравляю
<Redfield> нужно за это выпить !
<tagezi> а touchegg в юнити встаёт?
<toxa> всем привет ... с Ubuntu можно как-то подключиться к машине с установленным на нем Radmin-е.... может есть извращение под wine? или альтернативный клиент?
<_d4vid> toxa, радмин под вайн отлично пашет
<[Raiden]> toxa: я пользуюсь teamviewer
<toxa> ну это понятно.... но мне в чужой огород нужно залезть.... чтобы бекапы сделать.... а потом запрягу большой плуг и вспашу поле под Linux :)
<Dmitrix> Всем привет! подскажите как перезапустит isc-dhcp-server, а то в мануал на сайте устарел не подходит, а мне надо конфиг отладить
<Dmitrix> пишу /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart
<[Raiden]> sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart
<[Raiden]> если он так называется
<[Raiden]> это в любом дистре будет работать если имя сервиса известно
<[Raiden]> даже в федоре вроде не поломали с ихним системд )
<Dmitrix> теперь осталось только узнать как сервис dhcp сервиса называется =)
<[Raiden]> попробуй дописку по табу
<Dmitrix> по табу так и предлогает, только возвращает ошибку, видать что то я в конфиге накасячил
<swex> привет
<swex> подскажите где копать плз
<[Raiden]> попробуй start , если оно уже лежит, то рестарт может ругаться
<swex> после обновления до 12.10 стал появляться жуткий баг
<Dmitrix> нет все равно ошибка =(
<[Raiden]> тогда конфиги ,наверное )
<swex> usb hid устройства (мышка и клавиатура) умирают, и не отвечают пока не убью иксы
<[Raiden]> забавно. по ходу 12.10 не отличается от других версий. Будет юзабельным месяца через 3.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> swex: я не сталкивался. Поройсяв логах и пиши на форум показав что там есть, если есть
<[Raiden]> или осваивай багрепорты на ланчпаде
<swex> [Raiden], в логах пусто
<scratchx[x]> swex: чета было у меня такое в генте когда обновил иксы а дрова к ним нет попробуй переустанови драйвера ксорга
<[Raiden]> swex: мы тут другйо баг нашли. ape криво проигрываются во всём что использует gstreamer
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 нормально
<swex> [Raiden], вообще ничего
<swex> scratchx[x], хм а в каких пакетиках это в убунте?
<scratchx[x]> поищи с названием xorg
<[Raiden]> Тогда просто напиши. Может сталкивался на форуме кто...
<scratchx[x]> xserver-xorg-input-*
<swex> [Raiden], спс за совет
<swex> а еще вот такая тема
<scratchx[x]> но врятли
<swex> нивкакую не блокируются пару модулей ядра
<swex> а именно video и samsung_backlight
<scratchx[x]> swex: ноут? какой?
<swex> rv511
<swex> samsung
<[Raiden]> а  video это что за модуль интересно
<scratchx[x]> у меня samsung R70
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: это походу для acpi
<swex> ACPI Video Driver
<swex> да
<scratchx[x]> чтоб подсветка работала
<scratchx[x]> но у меня все из коробки работает
<swex> таквот я его не юзаю, я юзаю nvidiabl
<swex> а эти video и samsung-backlight сами грузятся
<scratchx[x]> и че они тебе мешают?
<swex> причем даже добавление rmmod в /etc/rc.local не работают
<swex> ага
<swex> не работает с ними подстветка)
<swex> пока я их не убью руками
<[Raiden]> а после загрузки руками выгружаются?
<swex> точней регулирование подстветки не работает
<swex> да как ни странно
<swex> rmmod работает
<scratchx[x]> хм а откуда samsung_backlight
<swex> а добавить абсолютно теже команды в rc.local не прокатывает
<[Raiden]> Может тогда задержку надо воткнуть секунд 5-10
<[Raiden]> хотя это костыли. Лучше найти тех кто сталкивался
<swex> ой вру
<swex> samsung_laptop
<swex> [Raiden], а как бы выяснить кто их ваще грузит?
<scratchx[x]> ))) удали пакет
<Dmitrix> в ubuntu 12.04 можно поменять днс сервер у eth0 не перезапуская eth0? у меня там 300гб копируются =), а днс лег, надо менять на гугловский
<scratchx[x]> samsung_laptop вроде laptop_mode-tools
<scratchx[x]> у меня тоже эти модули есть
<scratchx[x]> все работает
<scratchx[x]> дрова на видео какие?
<swex> scratchx[x], ну проприетарка какиеж еще)
<swex> scratchx[x], у меня geforce 315m чота такое
<scratchx[x]> а версия?
<[Raiden]> попробуй modinfo имя , там будет строка depends
<scratchx[x]> у меня 310.14
<[Raiden]> и вообще посмотри, может увидишь
<swex> [Raiden], нене, фишка втом что samsung без зависимостей а video от него тока и зависит, иначе бы rmmod их тоже не удалял
<swex> у меня 304.43
<swex> scratchx[x], что я делаю не так:) у тебя beta channel?
<scratchx[x]> beta channel это что?
<Redfield> <toxa> realvnc годная штука
<swex> scratchx[x], ну есть там такие пакетики типа беты дров, а не stable
<[Raiden]> 310.14 ещё бета
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты пользовался touchegg или ты на декстопе?
<[Raiden]> на десктопе
<tagezi> жаль (
<tagezi> хотя может и не жаль... но всёравно вопрос отваливается )
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: ну да я всегда бэту юзал, все норм
<swex> scratchx[x], samsung_laptop - идет в составе ядра, у него нет отдельного пакета btw
<[Raiden]> а может тебе из переименовать просто? Пока не выясниш ьпочему не блэклистятся
<swex> [Raiden], ну я такой путь не люблю сам понимаешь :)
<[Raiden]> понимаю. Но можно ходить на костылях пока не заживёт :)
<swex> [Raiden], боюсь что накосячено где-то у меня и не заживет :) вечные костыли это не тру
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] ушел на сколько-то.
<Dmitrix> Raiden: а что за IRC клиент используешь? ты постоянно сидишь и оперативно отвечаешь хорошо =)
<diskin> Dmitrix, а как это зависит от клиента? :)
<Dmitrix> Dmitrix, ну так что в эмпати я теряюсь, в пиджине чуть удобнее воспринимается инфа =)
<Dmitrix> навернякак есть еще куча хитростей
<scratchx[x]> мне  Quassel понравился
<swex> scratchx[x], не помогло вощем переустановка xinput
<swex> и главное никаких логов ничего
<scratchx[x]> а напомни что за проблема
<swex> scratchx[x], в opengl игрушке отрубаются мышка и клава и не работают пока kill -9 X
<swex> пока НЕ*
<toxa> действительно под wine работает :)
<_d4vid> юнити обновили до 6.10
<_d4vid> юху)
<toxa> Redfield: не спорю, единственно убивает проблеммы с вводом с клавиатуры... иногда просто не вводится хоть убейся
<Redfield> да бывает но в целом нормальоно , даже экран lightdm видно
<toxa> я использую remmina, на машинах ultravnc ставлю или где-то ещё realvnc стоит... но часто ругаюсь... и громко из-за раскладки... и ничего не помогает
<Redfield> так в опенсорсных dyw ещё хуже всё c раскладкой
<Redfield> внц
<toxa> ну мне radmin только вот один раз понадобиться... а с vnc да... приходится жить.. хочется найти нормальное решение данной проблеммы
<toxa> хоть teamviewer покупай....
<toxa> только у них лицензия на место.... дофига выйдет
<toxa> может у кого-то есть решение, когда клиент на linux а серверные части под windows и чтобы с раскладками не глючило
<scratchx[x]> swex: че за игрушка?
<scratchx[x]> _d4vid: ppa Или в оф репах?
<_d4vid> пропосед
<_d4vid> на 12.10
<scratchx[x]> эт что такое пропосед?
<_d4vid> unity 6.10.0
<_d4vid> proposed
<_d4vid> репы ..
<[Raiden]> toxa: скачайте на оба компа тимвьюер и  всё.
<scratchx[x]> так уже есть? щя обновимся? что там нового?
<[Raiden]> покупать-то зачем
<[Raiden]> он фри
<[Raiden]> toxa: --^
<toxa> так бесплатная постоянно не работает.... это не 2 компьютера... это парк компьютеров разных организаций, рабочие места
<[Raiden]> Ясно
<_d4vid> скратч .. фикс ошибок
<[Raiden]> поищи форум радмина, на их сайте, там что-то было про вайн
<[Raiden]> про запуск в вайне
<scratchx[x]> хм если честно я юзаю 12.10 с первой альфы
<scratchx[x]> проблем впринципе не замечал)))
<_d4vid> скратчх ну обновляйся..
<[Raiden]> Я с релиза, но уже нашел несколько проблем.
<scratchx[x]> ага щя
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: какие?
<[Raiden]> в списке тем для квина , темы не всегда отображаются и уже упоминавшиеся выше пробелмы с ape и gstreamer
<toxa> зачем так быстро с LTS спрыгивать? :)
<[Raiden]> да вот, хотелось. Теперь думаю поторопился )
<_d4vid> ну кде сам глючный )
<_d4vid> юнити радует..
<_d4vid> ошибок не наблюдал
<scratchx[x]> я тоже к юнити привк мне нравится
<scratchx[x]> _d4vid: хм а у меня нету 6.10
<scratchx[x]> че не так?
<_d4vid> скратчх значит у тебя пропосед не подключены
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тот что в 12.04 ок
<[Raiden]> кде
<[Raiden]> неотрисовка списка тем из-за одной из тем скорее всего. Это косяк мантейнеров пакета. не пропатчил, не обновил вовремя.
<[Raiden]> и это в общем-то не очень хорошо
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у нас тоже снежная буря была (
<Redfield> <Sergey_IT> bs откуда ?
<Redfield> говорили в Ижевске штормовое предупреждение
<Sergey_IT> Питер
<Sergey_IT> с днем жестянщика!
<Redfield> МНого снега навалило ?
<[Raiden]> У нас в мск тоже
<[Raiden]> Это интересный момент. Возможно прогнозы о холодной зиме оправдаются. Рано пошел снег.
<[Raiden]> в 41 году говорят на параде пошел, 7 ноября
<[Raiden]> вспомнилось
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], да где ж рано? Иногда и в августе шел
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], 3 - 5 см где-то
<Redfield> кстати какая зависимость между атмосферным давлением и сменой температуры воздуха ?
<[Raiden]> я такого не помню ) В середине ноября ок, по мне. Раньше не правильно и позже тоже )
<Sergey_IT> Redfield,почитай про циклоны/анти* для своей местности
<Dmitrix> Raiden: снежная буря? Оо вы там что в заполярье?
<[Raiden]> В москве )
<Dmitrix> у нас в ростове очень даже тепло )
<Sergey_IT> вы на юге
<[Raiden]> у на с +2 было днем где-то и ветер со снегом )
<Dmitrix> я еще в краснодарском крае жил =), там теплее
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в 2010 в конце ноября уже на горных лыжах катались )
<Dmitrix> в Геленджике 5 лет жил
<Redfield> у нас два дня назад было -1 , а ща + 5 ночью
<toxa> а у нас сегодня такой снег хлопьями повалил :)
<diskin> Dmitrix, я тоже из Ростова (на Дону)
<Dmitrix> Raiden, а где живешь?
<Dmitrix> гребанные буфер обмена! почему он в убунте так глючит =)
<Dmitrix> diskin: где живешь?
<diskin> Dmitrix, на Северном
<diskin> а что не так с буфером?
<Dmitrix> а я на западном, но сейчас на работе сижу в центре сервер настраиваю =) потому что он упал =(
<Dmitrix> иногда буфер в убунту неправильно работает, откроешь либре офис выделишь текст, закроешь и ппц
<diskin> я слышал что-то, типа что selection теряется, если программу закрыть.
<Dmitrix> выделишь текст, скопируешь, закроешь документ и ппц, нету буфера
<diskin> я использую parcellite, менеджер буфера, по идее он сохраняет в любом случае
<diskin> попробуй
 * diskin ушел спать
<[Raiden]> я тут заметил что убунут студио на хфце. раньше на гноме было.
<[Raiden]> найдите для вашего де менеджер клипборда, тогда не будет теряться. Для гнома 2 был glipper и ещё акой-то
<[Raiden]> може и сча чего-то есть
<[Raiden]> в де которым я всем надоел есть по умолч.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], скромничаешь? )
<[Raiden]> угу )
<istorik> Как отключить устройсто? Я отключил драйвер в "Драйверы устройст" ubuntu 12.04, но в логах все равно
<istorik> Oct 27 01:21:04 nout-tosh kernel: [ 5533.697784] toshiba_bluetooth: Re-enabling Toshiba Bluetooth
<Sergey_IT> может modprobe
<andrex> modprobe -r имя_модуля
<Sergey_IT> и навсегда удалить
<andrex> вытащить блютус)
<tagezi> а нафига вообще блютус нужен?
<istorik> примерно так и думал, но теперь надо вспомнить как найти имя модуля.
<istorik> Это ноут =) разкручивать не хочу
<andrex> да делов то 40 болтов выкрутить
<istorik> меньше
<andrex> эт шутка такой
<istorik> Но, я человек продвигающий СПО среди молодежи не могу так грубо действовать =)
<andrex> а можно и не выкручивать с 9 этажа и он сам раскрутится
<tagezi> )
<istorik> тогда работать будет не начем =)
<istorik> по моему проще всетаки удалить Bluetooth
<andrex> lsmod | grep
<istorik> toshiba_bluetooth      12807  0
<istorik> bluetooth             209199  10 bnep,rfcomm
<istorik> andrex, спасибо
<andrex> незашто, получите роспишитесь
<andrex> следующий
<tagezi> проц до 74 нагревается (
<andrex> азот поможет
<Sergey_IT> на улицу его
<istorik> <tagezi>, у меня прошлый на 95 работал =) при 100 сам вырубался
<andrex> tagezi: интегрированая видюха?
<Sergey_IT>  istorik, за такое я бы на его месте тебя вырубил (
<tagezi> andrex: угу
<Sergey_IT> надо беречь братьев наших меньших
<andrex> хы компизы и эфекты выруби ему легче станет
<tagezi> интеловский чипсет
<tagezi> не ))) у меня с фифектами выше 40 очень редко подымается )))
<istorik> <Sergey_IT>, он и сейчас ак работает. Две проблемы. Очень прлохая вентиляция ноута у самой HP, и северный мост накрывается, надо перепаять
<andrex> проци после перегрева уже не лечатся, и будут всегда перегреватся
<andrex> ы*
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1027/h_1351287560_1588895_721b6ce2a8.png
<tagezi> я апешки во флаки кодирую
<andrex> гг
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а если остановить, какая Т?
<tagezi> остановить чего? )
<andrex> зато дома жара)
<tagezi> да, ноут уже тёплый..
<tagezi> вообще обычно 34-40 градусов у него при работе... а так 22-24 наверное, я дома температуру не мерю )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, кодирование
<tagezi> ну вот уже 48
<Sergey_IT> значит охлаждение не справляется
<andrex> !xorg > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<tagezi> ну, помоему за 2 минуты опустить температуру это очень даже не плохо
<tagezi> при том что минут 15 на 65-70 держалось
<tagezi> о, уже даже не шуршит )
<Sergey_IT> а обороты вентилятора меняются?
<tagezi> угу..
<tagezi> сейчас вырубился
<Sergey_IT> значит конструкция такая, или почистить надо
<andrex> скорее почистить мало чем поможет, у ноутов почти всех кислородное голодание
<tagezi> да я просто почти издеваюсь надним, помоему, вот ему и тяжело
<tagezi> 20 гигов апеешек порезать и перегнать во флаки
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, зря... отомстит
<tagezi> обязательно ))) но не в этой жизни )
<andrex> он в аду тебя мучить булет
<tagezi> насамом деле прога сделана на скриптах, я думаю если бы была бинарная, бало бы проще процесору
<Sergey_IT> поэтому я за С
<tagezi> но сделана очень не плохо, работает ведь, и если не издеваться над ней, то даже не глючит )
<[Raiden]> в витебске тоже снег вывалил. В жабере пишут
<tagezi> у нас тоже снег сегодня был.. с пургой не большой )
<andrex> у нас он таял вчера
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я ресурсоемкие задачи на десктопе запускаю, однако
<andrex> вообще чет непонятное творится с погодой
<Sergey_IT> да нормальная погода
<tagezi> у меня нет декстопа.. и на верное не скоро будет
<Sergey_IT> ясно (
<[Raiden]> да многим и не нужны.
<andrex> ноутбуки это так, попечатать и книжку почитать, а никак не конвертить мультимедиа барахло терабайтами
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну... да, наверное. сейчас ведь восновном в контакте сидят и в фазенду играют
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, главное, для таких и буки делают, это при их то возможностях (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну.. у меня денег было маловато когда я покупал.. можно было бы с нвидиа взять, на 5т дорожетуже серию, сейчас бы было легче
<tagezi> но всё равно... ни сервак не нормальный, ни поработать по человечески
<tagezi> но зато с собой можно таскать, а это плюс
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вот поэтому десктоп и нужен
<tagezi> ну, сейчас бук жене нужно купить, потом может и мне нормальная машина обломиться )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: а с собой таскать нетбука хватает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, нет бук это вообще для девочек-свистелок... в нём только глаза портить
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да хватает, вообще то
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да не хватает.. у жены вайка нетбук ) если в контакт залесть, то и с телефона нужно, а если по делу, мелкий он слишком
<Sergey_IT> это от задач, конечно, зависит ... но если нормальный иметь, то уж больно большой, не потаскаешь везде
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у меня 15 дюймов, мне нормально... за то в любом месте сел и делами занялся... нетбук он на то и нетбук, что бы в инете сидеть )
<Sergey_IT> да и время работы в автономном режиме невелико
<tagezi> 5 часов
<Sergey_IT> а вес?
<tagezi> 2,3 кажеться
<Sergey_IT> тяжеловат
<andrex> да и если юзать хорошенько то часа 2 и усё если не меньше
<tagezi> это если компилить на нём, а так нормально серфить и нет и работать с таблицами на 4 часа хватает, музыку слушать 5 с небольшим хвостиком... режим простоя 8 схвостом
<tagezi> конечно если делать что-то очень затратное, например как я сейчас, его на 2 часа хватит...
<andrex> ага или фильм в 4k p смотреть
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> незнаю, я фильмы редко смотрю.. если хочешь попробую вспомнить засечь на сколько хватит
<[Raiden]> фотка нашей галактики http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/26/esovista/
<tagezi> блин, я наконец Листа перегнал ))) теперь можно будет фортепиано послушать )
<Sergey_IT> а сам играешь?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], страшилки
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нет, у меня пальцы кривыя, я даже мимо клавишь на клаве промахиваюсь ))) а вот жена играет, и не плохо так
<[Raiden]> может когда-нибудь люди это заселят или сильно удивятся что уже заселяют другие )
<tagezi> только редко
<andrex> мда нужна крутая мамка с кучей слотов памяти чтоб это посмотреть)
<[Raiden]> флэшку там можно посмотреть
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], там нам не место
<[Raiden]> если не мы, то кто? (с)
<tagezi> я помню когда только купил себе комп увлекался НАСА, по диалапу было весело их расматривать в полном вареанте.. включил на загрузку, и пошёл кофе варить ))
<Sergey_IT> там уже все занято
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ктонить другой )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Может быть, а может и нет. Может быть не всё :)
 * Sergey_IT пошел занимать... свое масто в постели
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ещё раз спасибо за програмку ))) здорово
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: снов )
<[Raiden]> нп
<tagezi> жаль в неё нельзя только зарядить сразу всё и пойти спать...
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-27
<ghabit> Здравствуйте. Кто-нибудь знает возможно ли в gnome-shell добавить поддержку статусов там, где никнейм (сверху-справа) для pidgin, как для empathy, и можно ли туда же запихнуть поддержку для banshee, как для rhytmbox? 12.10. Подскажите пожалуйста.
<ghabit> И еще. Значек свернуть как пометь на окошках? :)
<scratchx[x]> народ а что там за новый драйвер в 12.10 для слабых компов? у меня на работе комп со встроенной видюхой
<scratchx[x]> реально сделать там юнити пошустрей?
<scratchx[x]> ну или не юнити
<scratchx[x]> вообще убунту
<scratchx[x]> а то как то иногда притормаживает
<lightdiver> Реально.
<only_you> scratchx[x]: лубунту спасет тебя
<lightdiver> scratchx[x]: 1) грузишься с лайва. 2) dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda && links http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=1
<lightdiver> scratchx[x]: Если короче - начнешь "оптимизировать" убунту - убьешь.
<scratchx[x]> lightdiver: ха ха ха петросян
<scratchx[x]> only_you: а та че за DM?
<lightdiver> scratchx[x]: lxde
<lightdiver> опенбокс в качестве вм + пара софтин, вроде панели и терминала
<scratchx[x]> а как попробовать новый драйвер какой то кто то его так расхваливал
<lightdiver> но оно не особо стабильное еще.. но легкое конечно
<only_you> почему же, весьма стабильная 12.10
<spectrum> стоит у кого-то lxde?
<spectrum> сделайте плиз скрин раб стола, оконного манагера и менюшки :)
<only_you> spectrum: http://itmages.ru/image/view/734078/6d14f24d :D
<spectrum> а-ля гном2?
<skai-falkorr> only_you: молодец. голый рабочий стол без окошек и менюшки
<only_you> у меня с менюшкой трабла
<spectrum> :D
<spectrum> а на чем оно вертиццо? компиз?
<only_you> openbox
<spectrum> омг
<spectrum> лубунту - типо допиленный опенбокс с разными перделками и удобными гуи для натсройки?
<lightdiver> spectrum: http://www.oszone.net/figs/u/86609/100510141332/lxde_logo.png стандартный lxde
<spectrum> он не няшен :<
<lightdiver> spectrum: зато система с ним  жрет 30мб
<spectrum> а сколько free -m ?
<spectrum> ясно)
<lightdiver> если запустить софт и браузер (фм) - 105-130мб
<lightdiver> если бы он еще был стабильнее - можно было юзать
<lightdiver> да и некоторых элементов системы нету изначально.. например утилит для монтирования флэшек и отмонтирования
<spectrum> на мейте у меня 250 300 мб с хромом,скайпом,пиджином,твинклом, тандером
<lightdiver> spectrum: ну, у меня столько же с кедами
<lightdiver> и всем софтом
<spectrum> да я просто думаю, зачем лхде, если 150 мб разницы
<spectrum> таких компов-то не осталось
<lightdiver> spectrum: правильно, незачем
<only_you> вот такая трабла с менюшкой http://itmages.ru/image/preview/734096/e20c5458
<only_you> ах да, при загрузке 90 мб кушает
<spectrum> а с софтом?
<only_you> 380 мб pidgin, deadbeef, firefox
<spectrum> :О
<lightdiver> spectrum: http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac116/himawanz/lxde-xp.png вот это тоже lxde
<skai-falkorr> RAM: 1143 MB
<spectrum> тогда не совсем понимаю, зачем тебе лхде без перделок, если он ест как кде настроенный?
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: http://edumandriva.ru/uploads/images/5/d/c/a/2/c41adf7da1.png вот это тоже lxde)
<lightdiver> spectrum: Если проще - там подхватываются gtk-темы.. Так что выглядеть оно может как угодно
<spectrum> lightdiver: дай мне такую тему, как на 1 скрине :D мне премию выпишут за бесплатную вин
<lightdiver> spectrum: http://edumandriva.ru/sovety_and_sektety/2010/03/18/vizualnoe-prevraschenie-lxde-chast-2-windows-xp.html да держи
<spectrum> ty )
<lightdiver> spectrum: http://edumandriva.ru/uploads/images/6/5/8/6/2/22dde2d5f9.png вот так в итоге будет.. я делал, так оно и выглядит
<spectrum> попробую замутить на работе, если получится - то закатаю в образ))
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35183
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35184
<skai-falkorr> @voice _d4vid
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<andrex> re
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8yV2NKiADM
<only_you> Подскажите, возможно ли организовать запись голоса пользователя через микрофон на сайте?
<skai-falkorr> да
<[Raiden]> можно и локально через кнопки на веб. Скрипты никто не отменял на стороне юзера )
<[Raiden]> только это не про убунту
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а на убунте скрипты не работают уже?
<[Raiden]> это больше к работе браузеров и к вебкодингу
<[Raiden]> и надо искать соотв ресурсы
<[Raiden]> А мы тут непричем
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Gluehen> Я, похоже, обнаружил, в чём ошибка: для установленного из mainline-ppa ядра нет модуля i915. Вопрос только в том, почему?
<Gluehen> И что удивительно, CONFIG_DRM_I915=m. Где его взять, в каком пакете он может находиться?
<[Raiden]> в пакете с исходниками этого ядра в том же ппа
<[Raiden]> + над опогуглить на тему: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<[Raiden]> или лучше почитать для кого там эти ядра выкладывают и зачем оно тебе.
<tagezi> мир в убунту пересобирать?
<[Raiden]> *и решить нахрена оно тебе.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: мир в убунту пересобирается командйо sudo apt-build world
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну наверное он пересобирает мир особо извращённо )
<[Raiden]> Gluehen: если в конфиге ядра CONFIG_DRM_I915=m , значит собрано. Если не грузится, может быть модуль в блэклисте  в /etc
<[Raiden]> хотя бывают и другие ньюансы. Например можно резетом перезагружаться и файлов не досчитаться, включая модуля ядра
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: купили мы жене комп )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати сейчас некоторые соньки и асусы, особо ультролёгкие подороже апла стоют
<Kyshtynbai> Нафиг они нужны).
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да , я знаю.
<openvoid> эплу не нужны пользователи, эплу нужны кредитные карты пользователей
<Gluehen> [Raiden]: Модуля нет в /lib/modules
<[Raiden]> я в прошлый раз ультра лайт тошибу показывал за 45к средяня цена.
<Gluehen> Да, оно мне нужно, потому что 3.2 слишком уж замшелое.
<[Raiden]> Gluehen: переставь ядро. Или лучше откатись на дистрибутивное
<[Raiden]> если всё работает, то менят ьверсии ядра особого смысла нет
<Gluehen> Для меня энергосбережение принципиально, а с ним в 3.2 просто швах.
<[Raiden]> а если менять, то лучше самому )  Можно собрать для себя, с какими-нит ьпатчами , опциями. Тогда будет какая-то разница. или хотя бы эффект плацебо - сам собрал, значит лучше.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: какой взяли
<Gluehen> Слишком лень, тем более tuxonice с убунтовским splash не работает.
<Gluehen> Не помню, как он там называется.
<Gluehen> Ох, они этот модуль в linux-image-extra запихнули.
<Gluehen> Как и модуль Wi-Fi.
<Gluehen> Это считается логичным и вообще в порядке вещей?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> для меня вполне. Ничго из выше перечисленног омне не надо.
<Gluehen> Драйвер графики - extra?
<Gluehen> Тогда можно и поддержку контроллеров и fs в какой-нибудь отдельный пакет вынести.
<[Raiden]> какой граффики?
<Gluehen> Интересно, с какой версии так сделали, для 3.2 ведь структура пакетов другая, вроде.
<Gluehen> Интеловской
<[Raiden]> и915 это история, а не граффика.
<[Raiden]> )
<Gluehen> Теоретика видно за версту, да.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: asus n56v
<[Raiden]> в плане интел я и правда теоретик. У меня никогда небыло их граффики и не планируется
<Gluehen> i915 - ядерный драйвер для всей новой интеловской графики, включая Sandy Bridge и Ivy Bridge(HD 3000 и 4000, соответственно).
<tagezi> 37 стоит.. ну зато теперь я спокоин что на ближайшие 3-4 года у неё нормальная машина
<[Raiden]> Gluehen: Хм
<[Raiden]> не знал )
<Gluehen> Но суть ты понял, надеюсь. Видимо, в linux-image оставили только vesa.
<Gluehen> Да и не только для новой, кстати. Актуальный драйвер, короче.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну вроде ничего, тяжеловат правда.
<Gluehen> tagezi: Корпус цельный? Или, как всегда, только палмрест и рамка?
<tagezi> я корпус не расматривал ))) меня больше начинка интерисовалаэ
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у неё ещё вайка живая, что бы таскать куда придёться, а этот для работы дома нужен
<[Raiden]> понятно. Значит я тогда плохо понял
<tagezi> блин.. ели её от этого недобука отговорил аплевского))) красивые вещи делают заразы
<[Raiden]> работать всетаки надо жидя за столом, а не на диване.
<Gluehen> >отговорил от ноутбука с цельным алюминиевым корпусом ради пластикового оверпрайснутого кирпича
 * [Raiden] тонко намекнул на десктоп
<[Raiden]> *сидя
<skai-falkorr> работать, жидя за столом - это к урологу
<tagezi> Gluehen: она не корпусом будет работать, а железом которое в него напихано... а апле ставит железо только для серфинга годное
<Gluehen> tagezi: Начинка у него посредственная для такой цены, клавиатура тоже убогая. А у Apple ты исключительно Air'ы смотрел, да?
<[Raiden]> они просто делают ноуты чт бы носить. Они полтора кг.
<[Raiden]> не заменители дектопов.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну да.. носить прикольно, плюсь ссд накопитель впечатляет, мгновенный запуск програм ))
<skai-falkorr> плюс ОС нормальная
<Gluehen> Но три килограмма для 15" ноутбука - это чёртова неподъёмная плита. Добавь ещё блок питания(он там ватт на 90 поди, если не 120), будет под четыре кило.
<tagezi> ушол сним в курилку, посидел в контакте 15 минут )
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем для этого ноуты в основном и нужны.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, в данном случае его возить с собой иногда придёться на машинке
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<tagezi> так что нужен больше как декстоп, только переносной
<[Raiden]> Ну бывают ситуации когда нужны, спору нет. У меня есть знакомая семья, у них тоже здоровый ноут. Носится с кухни в комнату. И используется для скайпа , яндекс маркета и гугла.
<[Raiden]> и всё впринципе
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну и для соцсетей
<Gluehen> Наверняка четыре ядра, четыре гига и игровая видеокарта вкупе с глянцевым 17" дисплеем
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну для этого у жены вайка есть
<[Raiden]> почти
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> это единственное что ей понравилось после просмотра на апл эйр ))
<Gluehen> Кстати, использует ли кто-нибудь ещё Gnome Classic?
<[Raiden]> давайте я вам лучше картинку покажу. Это полный стол, без панелей, котоыре можно вернуть/навесить любые.
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1027/h_1351347251_4124783_8e443d02fb.png
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> да какой это минимализм
<tagezi> да, минимализм это консоль )
<skai-falkorr> минимализм - это читать книги на телефоне
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: фу.. читать книги на телефоне - это "прощайте мои глазки"
<skai-falkorr> мои уже несколько лет не жалуются. надо просто уметь настраивать яркость и контраст
<[Raiden]> Gluehen: Я после просмотра юнити и гном3 перешел на кде. Хотя гном2 всё ещё можно продолжать использовать в виде форка mate - для убунты есть на ппа.
<Gluehen> Мне интересно, можно ли добавить на панель убунтовское appmenu?
<Gluehen> Ну, чтобы не просто строка меню, но ещё и элементы управления были на панели.
<Gluehen> К в Unity, короче.
<Gluehen> И заголовок окна тоже.
<[Raiden]> это не знаю. В юнити не гномовска япанель. Если эти апплеты совместимы с гномовской, то можно.
<tagezi>  в юнити вроде висит процес гном аплетов
<[Raiden]> у аппменю ес ь 2 недостатка. Если окно маленькое, то оторванного меню надо тянуться в левый верхний угол, 2. оно делает окна меньше, но отнимает место на панели и сама эта панель постоянно видна.
<Gluehen> Почему это не gnome-panel? Она ведь и была.
<[Raiden]> от окна к меню т.е.
<Gluehen> Сам indicator-applet добавляется, но только строка меню, без заголовка и кнопок, вот в чём штука.
<[Raiden]> Gluehen: это модуль для компиза по названию unity , не гном-панель.
<[Raiden]> может быть плагины совместимы - я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> есть кстати другие способы экномии места. Без отрыва меню, создания специальной второй панели и т.д. - просто развернуть окно в фуллскрин.
<[Raiden]> мне правда ниразу реально не понадобилось так экономить ) как и глобал меню.
<tagezi> столы нужно пользовать разные под разные задачи , спасает иногда)
<[Raiden]> можно я ещё картинки покидаю?
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1027/h_1351351981_3791069_d0a35b7ceb.png
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ужасно.. это целая полоса всегда занята на экране
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: в кедах есть намного удобнее способ - просто скрыть эту строку
<[Raiden]> да, только ест ь1 ньюанс. Это не панел ькак в юнити, а обычная полноценаня панель с апплетом. со всеми вытекающими.
<[Raiden]> т.е. можно включить поверх окон или автоскрытие
<lightdiver> Скрытие это еще хуже. Любые "всплывающие" панели рано или поздно начинают бесить. Ибо одно движение мыши и оно всплывает тогда, когда не нужно
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: попробуй нажать ctrl+m в кде-шных программах
<[Raiden]> в фаерфоксе точно не сработает.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Вообще ты посередке разговора влез. Шот для любителей юнити. Сам я глобал меню не пользуюсь
<tagezi> vladgobelen: а ты жестами для точпада пользовался?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Нет. Не люблю тачпад..
<tagezi> vladgobelen: тоесть только жестами мыша?
<tagezi> жаль
<vladgobelen> tagezi: угу..
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1027/h_1351354443_3338823_b8104f5f25.png , http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1027/h_1351354443_3338823_b8104f5f25.png
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 покажу http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1027/h_1351355245_1942499_56df1daf05.png
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: на бету стима записался?)
<[Raiden]> неа, я люблю доставку игр через торенты
<[Raiden]> стимом не пользовался )
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> сунул на лор, пусть поругают , если подтвердят http://www.linux.org.ru/view-all.jsp?nocache=-1737415586
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты чтото на лор сунул?ты так себя ненавидишь?
<[Raiden]> Мне не важно что там напишут. Но важно то, что если подтвердят, то кто-то увидит что осталась связь с кде3. Может быть это поможет с выбором или поможет вообще остаться на линуксе.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да большенство, даже линуксойдов смотрят в сторону апла... им по барабану все эти разработки и идеи )
<tagezi> и как только у чела достаёт денег купить себе апл, любой.. он голову теряети бежит в магазин, не бумая вообще, нафига ему эта зелезяка )
<[Raiden]> Кто смотрит - пуст ьпосещает другие сайты. ) Где картинки с аплом. Не вижу проблем.
<[Raiden]> У меня нету их железа и хакинтош не хочется.
<[Raiden]> хотя знаю что запустится конкретно на мём железе
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мы вчера с женой в аплмаг ходили, на буки их смотреть )) в магазине продавец сказал в защиту Макоси "большое приемущество МакОс, в том что это закрытое по" )))
<[Raiden]> у закрытого по есть свои преймущества, в общем-то.
<[Raiden]> оно для продажи делается и для решения задач. Функций и кода ощутимо больше. А количество ошибок на определенное количество кода такое же или даже поменьше.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну тут я с тобой не согласен... винда 7 глючит примерно так же как убунту, а если взять деб, то он практически безглючен, если не ставить всё что попало
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> всё зависит от стабильности пакета, и рук разработчика
<[Raiden]> а если ставить? )
<tagezi> если ставит глючит что угодно )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне нравиться идея спо, нравяться свободы которые оно даёт...
<[Raiden]> открытого софта под мак в общем тоже много. Можно вспомнить те же гимп, клементин, влц , кубитторент и т.д.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ещё больше мне нравиться отвечать на вопрос "А как будто у тебя всё лицензионное стоит!" ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> последние тенденции в опенсорсе мне не очень нравятся. было вреям перед переходом с гном2 на кде , когда я хотел просто всё потереть нафиг )
<[Raiden]> я всегда считал гном урезанным недоделланным, но пользовался енсколько лет. И новости о том что будет ещё более упрощатся меня убили :)
<[Raiden]> почти наповал.
<[Raiden]> прием, даже если с мак сравнивать
<[Raiden]> ч*
<gim_> [Raiden]: Чем тебе гном2 то не нравился? Вполне себе полноценен)
<[Raiden]> это конечно чисто моё личное виденье )
<[Raiden]> достаточн опосмотреть на метасити и сравнить с квин, ффвм, опенбокс, компиз. Обсуждать другие элементы мне сча лень. Но суть та же.
<tagezi> gim_: да гном убог, даже посравнению с юнити, просто людей на нём держит сила привычки
<vladgobelen> tagezi: да гном просто божественен по сравнению с юнити
<vladgobelen> я никогда не слышал столько плохих отзывов о гноме, сколько за пол-года год о юнити
<tagezi> vladgobelen: если бы у людей сначало стояла юнити а потом гном, ты бы услышал обратное, это психология, а не свойство програмного продукта
<vladgobelen> tagezi: нет, просто гном пилился дольше и баги были выпилены много лет назад основные
<tagezi> vladgobelen: у меня юнити работаешь шустро и не глючит, и все основные баги сейчас на все де распространяются
<vladgobelen> дада.. а я балерина
<tagezi> нет, у них руки прямые )
<Sergey_IT> опять оффтопите? ;)
<Sergey_IT> у всех все работает ведь... а критиковать горазды
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я так понимаю это как с маком? Главное убедить себя, что это и правда удобно и хорошо работает?
<[Raiden]> что именно?
<[Raiden]> гном?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: нет, любовь к юнити
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ты сильно промахнулся. Это тагези любитель , а для меня юнити мал очем от гнома отличается. Вм получше, а всё остальное гномовсоке.
<[Raiden]> юнити, синамон, элементари ос, мате
<[Raiden]> всё это попытки сделать недовольными людьми что-то другое. Но по сути они копаются в том же самом.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я не критикую.. у меня юнити стоит и ласточка, и крыса, у меня везде всё работает и мне всё в них нравиться ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, и я о том же - все работает )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> кстати, сегодня в магазине видел ноут... почти 6 кг весит... игровой типа ) и как не странно, его покупала девушка =)
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: посмотри кстати презентации макоси.  Там не нужно особых убеждений, привычка если только. И есть такая особенность что всё заявленное работает
<mayday> tagezi: блонда думае тяжелее - лучше :)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, может это подарок...
<tagezi> не знаю ) но монстр страшный )
<[Raiden]> я сча диалог в урбан терроре видел
<[Raiden]> im real girl
<[Raiden]> me too
<[Raiden]> в кс попадались , а в урбане впервые вроде
<[Raiden]> или шутники )
<tagezi> http://mobbit.info/item/2009/9/24/chetyreh-yadernyi-alienware-m15x-ocherednoi-samyi-bystryi-v-mire-noytbyk-6-foto
<tagezi> что-то похожее, но этот вроде весит 4 кг )
<[Raiden]> может реально в подарок.
<[Raiden]> а может у неё вов тормозил или ещё какое-нить мморпг на прошлом.
<Sergey_IT> может она им гладить будет
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> от мух отмахиваться ... села муха на клаву, на её крышкой )
<tagezi> http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/338620/?head=1
<tagezi> 5.4 )
<tagezi> жесть.. такой с собой в кравать не потащишь )
<tagezi> осталось последний диск во флаки перевести, и будет мне счастье )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, как мало человеку надо...
<Kyshtynbai> Ничего не понимаю... пропала из настроек звука усб-саунд карта. lsusb её показывает, питание на неё подаётся, а убунта её не видит...
<Kyshtynbai> Что ж делать? как-то можно рестартануть звуковую подсистему?
<Kyshtynbai> Пульс перезапустил, пошло... странно-с!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я смогу рпять моцатра слушать  ))
<Kyshtynbai> а что из Моцарта ты любишь?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты чего Моцарта с маленькой буквы пишешь?
<tagezi> ну, могу сказать что не люблю ))) вариации и оперы.. не понимаю ни того ни другого )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ему уже всёравно )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: фортепьянные концерты очень нравяться
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это ты так считаешь, а не он
<Kyshtynbai> а я уж обрадовался, может, думал, ещё любитель оперы на канале будет
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<tagezi> Ну, у него есть вещи прикольные.. ну типа "ария царицы ночи" из волшебной флейты
<tagezi> но вот так вот целиком както мне не особо нрава...
<tagezi> особенно его речитативы
<tagezi> у база очень красивые речитативы... ну впрочем как и арии и хоры )
<tagezi> у Баха
<Sergey_IT> это как гном и кде
<tagezi> не, это как Юнити и кде )
<tagezi> Кде как Моцарт - много красивостей, тонких тонкостей, вариаций, а Бах писал просто хорошую качественую музыку )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бывает и простая нехорошая музыка
<tagezi> Бах - писал очень хорошо )
<Kyshtynbai> да волшебная флейта одна из лучших
<Kyshtynbai> Но дон жуан лучше).
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: я послушаю завтра.. сегодня уже подустал, лучше знакомое слушать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на Бах - был отцом рока сегодняшнего)
<Kyshtynbai> поищи на рутрекере зальцбургскую версию дона жуана 2008 года КЛаус Гут режиссёр
<Kyshtynbai> очень крутая постановка.
<[Raiden]> простота музыки баха не означает что среды отличные от кде написаны красиво :)
<[Raiden]> вы же ассоциацию привели
<tagezi> [Raiden]: та говоришь как фанатик Моцарта )
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> !òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> !тест
<shenmue> !пинг
<shenmue> [Raiden] скажи чо нибуть
<[Raiden]> чо нибуть
<shenmue> ок
<shenmue> кто в курсе хеш сумма в торрентах у двух одинаковых файлов но в разных раздача будет одна и та же?
<shenmue> а то я тут с админами ругаюсь. грю у них клиент кривой на раздаче и нефига не совпадает с другими раздачами
<shenmue> go8765  привет музыкант =) что сломал?
<[Raiden]> если файлы одинаковые, хэш одинаковый. Одинаковое содержимое != одинаковый файл.
<shenmue> скажем фильм одинаковый но на 2 трекерах. с одного я скачал. на втором встану на раздачу. хэш ведь сопасть должен прально?
<go8765> да
<shenmue> мне другое интересно. таким образом можно подтвердить что это один и от же файл?
<go8765> хешем же
<go8765> можно и подтвердить
<shenmue> значит если хэш не совпадет (или частично кусками) значит файлы разные
<go8765> вроде.да
<shenmue> ну это вроде стандартно. если хочешь встать на раздачу просто укажи путь к источнику.
<shenmue> хм... а сам торрент клиент может ошибатся?
<shenmue> скажем зараженный или глючный билд
<tagezi> как-то ты очень рьяно убунту раздаёшь ))
<[Raiden]> найди на винте бдрипы или двд имиджи , большие файлы и сделай хэни несколько раз.
<[Raiden]> если будут не совпадать проверяй рам )
<[Raiden]> хэши
<shenmue> не я всего лишь хочу поиграть в игрульку а она такая разная на разных треккерерах.. одна и таже версия ну никак не совпадает
<[Raiden]> это не значит что они плохие.
<shenmue> раму и бэды уже проверил
<[Raiden]> но точто разные - да
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. допустим бука и 1с издала. И имиджи могут быть разные с них
<[Raiden]> а если ещё кряков добавили то тем более
<[Raiden]> если с 1 источника разыне ,тогда видимо файл битый )
<shenmue> хорошо. игра в папке. скажем 50 файлов внутри. для игры на пиратках нужно лишь изменить 1 текстовой файл. ( то есть сами файлы никак не модифицируются. только 1 файл).
<shenmue> я качаю с одно источника. затем с другово. по идее должен заменится 1 файл всего. прально?
<[Raiden]> если 1 файл модифицируется, хэш уже будет другой
<shenmue> да но остальные файлы должны совпасть
<[Raiden]> ага
<tagezi> у них может это всё архивами
<[Raiden]> если они реально одинаковые. ещё могут быт ьверсии игры )
<shenmue> по идее он сверяет контрольную сумму и и смотрит.
<[Raiden]> ну они обновляются.
<shenmue> речь об одинаковом билде одной и той же программы но с 1 изменяеммым текстовым файлом
<tagezi> так ты скачай только этот фал
<[Raiden]> значит другой торент должен заменит ь1 файл
<shenmue> воот
<shenmue> но ничего не совпадает
<tagezi> ну, значит они разные )
<shenmue> торрент либо что то докачивает либо качает занового. когда проверяет хэшированием то совпадает частично кусками
<tagezi> может у второго все файлы вирусами почиканы )
<shenmue> да но я проверил штук 15 уже
<shenmue> речь кстати про вов катаклизм
<shenmue> вам так просче если знаете о чем речь. там меняется только реаллист и все. но как могут не совпадает между собой все файлы?
<sharikoff> есть какая то кробка с линем на борту чтоб туда можно было shrew vpn client прикрутить?
<shenmue> в смысле коробка? роутер? или мини кпк?
<sharikoff> embedded
<sharikoff> типа роутера может быть
<shenmue> мне тока п1 рэспебери на ум пришел
<sharikoff> самая что ни на есть дешевая
<sharikoff> дир 100 типа того
<shenmue> уж этого я не знаю
<sharikoff> тупо быть шлюзом и натить локалку в этот впн
<[Raiden]> ещё такие коробки называются - бу нетбук
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> либо комп старый
<sharikoff> 1 сетевуха
<sharikoff> комп здоровый
<sharikoff> а филиалов около 50
<shenmue> а платы маленькие
<sharikoff> нетбуков не напасешься
<[Raiden]> а..
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> =9
<tagezi> .йгше
<tagezi> ?quit
<sharikoff> или в какую коробку можно задвинуть какой нть dsl на базк деба
<sharikoff> и на нем поднять
<[Raiden]> их оказывается много, н овсе не наши http://raymii.org/cms/p_Small_Linux_PCs_overview
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> о.. тотоже )
<sharikoff> за ссылку спасип.. но там не куцая ли ось?
<sharikoff> или какую поставишь?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. На какой-то презентации я помню там лхде крутилось. Наверное можно разные ставить
<[Raiden]> лучше уточнить
<sharikoff> мде.. за 200 баков я циску куплю..
<[Raiden]> http://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens19751588_1347431839_.jpeg
<[Raiden]> дешевых роутеров можно накупить )
<sharikoff> вариант но туда не поставишь shrew
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w4LfjFxU7g
<[Raiden]> миниписи
<sharikoff> надо маленькую дешевую коробочку  с 2 сетевухами на борту
<sharikoff> желательно размером как дир 100
<[Raiden]> с 2 сеетвухами не видел или не помню
<sharikoff> или может быть на dd-wrt кто нть прикручивал ipsec ended
<sharikoff> ясно.. у нас есть убунта. этого достаточно =)
<[Raiden]> хотя вот что-то с двумя http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/?p=299
<[Raiden]> можно сказат ьчто фантастика воплотилась в реальность. Осталось ещё придумать носители с грецкий орех и что бы влезало всё.
<sharikoff> интересно сколько стоит
<[Raiden]> их может и не быть, 2007 года новость. Но возможно делал кто-то ещё )
<APV1996> test
<ubuntuhelp> APV1996, Есть контакт.
<APV1996> Привет :)
<tagezi> ну, привет )
<APV1996> О, живые есть )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: тут?
 * tagezi ушёл копать логи
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-28
<Redfield> что тут вообще происходит ?
<Redfield> http://forum.antichat.ru/thread357400.html
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user Redfield 86400 сам не понимаю
<andrex> во во
<andrex> т*
<Kinder-Pingvi> Всем привет. Спросить хочу... привык просто к емеральд и компиз. Пользуюсь кубунту 12.04.. сосбтвенно говоря не заводится компиз. С репозитория я просто установил compiz-fusion (что потянуло за собой нужные пакеты), и compizsettings.. на compiz --replace просто ви
<Kinder-Pingvi> снет, не доводя команду до конца, ну и в менеджере окон по умолчанию не заводится...
<Kinder-Pingvi> подскажите пожалуйста:)
 * baronos успокоился
<baronos> я разочарован, кде гадина работает на нетбуке мега шустро, в отличии от гном3.4\3.6 и юнити :D
<deniska> юнити — тормоз, доа
<andrex> омг ну скока мона то)
<andrex> baronos: всётаки рано ты успокоился
<baronos> хехе)
<APV1996> Доброе утро, у меня комп начинает сильно тормозить после установки видеодрайвер. ATI HD 3200. Ubuntu 12.10. Может его как-то по особому надо устанавливать?
<scratchx[x]> эхх чета винт как то странно токачто стучал, тых тых тых тых тых
<scratchx[x]> хотя не че не зависло, чета я очкую
<scratchx[x]> как то потестить винт можно?
<scratchx[x]> может пора делать копию ФС на второй винт
<APV1996> "Please write a description for the package.End your description with an empty line or EOF." как это понимать?
<APV1996> Что за пустая линия и ЕОФ?
<scratchx[x]> пустую строку добавь наверно
<scratchx[x]> EOF = символ end of file
<scratchx[x]> файл должен заканчиваться пустой строкой
<scratchx[x]> или EOF
<APV1996> Пустая строка это пробел или что?
<scratchx[x]> просто пустая
<scratchx[x]> вот идет текст в конце нажми интер перейди на новую строку и сохрани
<APV1996> А, понял, спасибо.
<APV1996> Так, вроде всё скомпилировалось, создался пакет .deb и установился. Как теперь запустить, то что установил?
<Kyshtynbai> dpkg -i чототам.deb
<Kyshtynbai> sudo перед этим.
<Kyshtynbai> а, запустить, сорри, криво прочитал
<APV1996> Угу, синаптик его видит после F5
<Kyshtynbai> а что ставил-то?
<APV1996> Игру roguelike. Просто что бы попробовать что-нибудь скомпилировать :)
<Kyshtynbai> ну так и запускай из командной строки по названию, видимою
<Kyshtynbai> *.
<APV1996> command "aangband" not found. Что не так?
<APV1996> точнее faangband: command not found
<Kyshtynbai> ну ты таб понажимай angband [tab] посмотри какие будут варианты
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле ang [tab]
<Kyshtynbai> чото меня колбасит сегодня, видимо погода.
<APV1996> Неа, никаких.
<APV1996> Хм, а как в юнити можно перезайти?
<Kyshtynbai> перелогинся.
<kraaton> APV1996, посмотри список файлов в пакете
<kraaton> APV1996, dpkg -L имя_пакета или apt-file list имя_пакета
<APV1996> kraaton, сделал, что дальше?
<kraaton> ну посмотри как называется
<kraaton> больше всего что установилось оно в /usr/local/bin/
<APV1996> /usr/local/games/faangband
<APV1996> Всё, запустилось :)
<APV1996> Спасибо.
<APV1996> Есть альтернатива указыванью полного пути до программы?
<kraaton> есть
<kraaton> симлинк
<baronos> линк в /bin
<teddyp1cker> у меня вопрос
<teddyp1cker> текущие версии ядра позволяют делать ограничения по % cpu для заданного pid ?
<teddyp1cker> безо всяких kvm и прочего
<skai-falkorr> man nice
<teddyp1cker> текущие я имею ввиду 3.2 +
<teddyp1cker> мне надо прям жестко
<teddyp1cker> то есть чтобы никак процесс с pid не откушал более скажем 15 каждого из cpu
<kraaton> cpu_limit
<skai-falkorr> а нафига, если честно?
<teddyp1cker> kraaton: спасибо
<WindSong> Всем привет, подскажите пожалуйста, а что в 12.10 двд версии больше не существует?
<teddyp1cker> skai-falkorr: полезно бывает в хозяйстве)
<skai-falkorr> зачем?пример?зачем лишать процесс возможности сделаться быстрее
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: есть приоритеты
<teddyp1cker> когда мне не очень надо чтобы нечто быстро завершилось, но надо чтобы это не дергало без дела планировщик и процессор)
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: есть но они не гарантируют что такой то процесс отьест заданное время проца
<teddyp1cker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311964/ -- cpulimit мне подходит
<teddyp1cker> он просто как топор
<baronos> у тьюба новый дизаин?
<baronos> в хроме один дизаин в мозе другой немного)
<teddyp1cker> неудивительно)
<teddyp1cker> хотя у меня и в хроме и мозилле все идентично
<teddyp1cker> может куки почистить и логаут сделать
<baronos> у тебя такой http://itmages.ru/image/view/735881/c3ffe9cf или такой http://itmages.ru/image/view/735882/a2d220ca ?
<inkvizitor68sl> слоупоки...
<baronos> eue
<teddyp1cker> http://itmages.ru/image/view/735882/a2d220ca - такой
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/post/145818/
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/post/132990/
<teddyp1cker> очень удобно
<teddyp1cker> напоминает как я хотел вытащить пароли нормаотно из хрома
<inkvizitor68sl> выставляйте любой
<teddyp1cker> хоть  в чем нибудь аля csv
<teddyp1cker> новый приятнее)
<andrex> ппц а на хабре инфы как в зубах поковырять нету случаем...
<baronos> не работает в хроме новый у меня :)
<teddyp1cker> andrex: это типа любой дупак знает что нужно лазить в консольку хрома и тыкать там куки/заголовки  через js или еще чего?)
<inkvizitor68sl> andrex, в зубах вряд ли найдешь - слишком антипоискавая фраза
<andrex> )
<andrex> teddyp1cker: ну незнаю у меня оно само спросила надотебе или нет)
<APV1996> Блин, как в рогаликах атаковать нейтральных персонажей?
<inkvizitor68sl> рогаликаХ?
<APV1996> roguelike
<APV1996> Оффтоп, но ни в гугле, ни в мануале не могу найти.
<baronos> значит не атакует их
<APV1996> За мной novice rogue ходит и тырит мой лут :)
<teddyp1cker> оффтоп - кто из москвы - у вас еще снег или уже нет?
<teddyp1cker> во вторник наведаться придется
<kraaton> http://mosday.ru/webcam/
<teddyp1cker> это стремно, благо только на самолет сесть и все)
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, а виза есть?
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT:  виза куда?)
<Sergey_IT> в москву
<teddyp1cker> точно, нерезиновая ж, забыл)
<teddyp1cker> ща в гимпе нарисую и gnupg подпишу)
<teddyp1cker>  "well-meaning node.js idiot" новый мем с #java))
<inkvizitor68sl> teddyp1cker, да, сегодня выпал
<inkvizitor68sl> только сверху его дождь поливает
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть и до этого падал, но мелочь
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас крыши белые
<Kyshtynbai> и дождь, тает всё
<Kyshtynbai> воды по колено. Щас пока шел по комсомольскому, да пока по мосту, весь вымок
<Kyshtynbai> Эх. Как бы всё это за ночь не замёрзло и получился бы ледяной дождь, как в прошлом году.
<teddyp1cker> фейсбук такой милый блин, прелагает друзей из вк перетащить)
<inkvizitor68sl> кхех
<inkvizitor68sl> хорошо, что я сижу в красной розе )
<inkvizitor68sl> и наблюдаю эту погоду сквозь огромное окно
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, домой идти надо будет как-то (
<Kyshtynbai> Что ты там в воскресенье то делаешь?
<Kyshtynbai> или дежурство?
<inkvizitor68sl> дык, в другие дни работать невозможно
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле работать, а не трындеть со всеми про бестолковые вещи
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе. Да, ф розе хорошо. Унитазы с душем).
<andrex> дауж это точно, в выходные не мешает никто
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, унитазы с душем только в строганове есть
<inkvizitor68sl> в морозове душ отдельно =0
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<Kyshtynbai> тааа лан. на пятом чтоле или на седьмом с душем
<Kyshtynbai> я тогда ещё радовался. Хотя может, свинтили их :).
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, мне до сих пор непонятно, зачем в туалетах нужен душ, торчащий из пола в комнате с унитазом хД
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, не, я в том смысле, что душ в центральном здании КР - он всё же отдельно от унитазов )
<Kyshtynbai> ааа)
<andrex> это фантан))
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее, 3 что ли душа
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот в новом здании - они зачем-то вместе хд
<Kyshtynbai> а душ торчащий из пола это вместо биде
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Kyshtynbai> вещь афигенная.
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну ботинки удобно мыть. Но мыть ботинки в унитазе - глупо и негигиенично
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот отдельной емкости - нет
<skai-falkorr> снег у них выпал
<skai-falkorr> какая трагедия
<skai-falkorr> у меня уже неделю снег
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, снег фиг с ним
<inkvizitor68sl> дождь противный
<skai-falkorr> тю.дождь. у меня уже полнедели дождь:)
<andrex> у меня он уже растаять раз 5 успел, везде грязища, и снег, мерзость)
<baronos> у нас ветер, пасмурно, но тепло :D
<andrex> знакомые скачюга рассказывали у них утром -30
<_d4vid> а гдето +30 ^
<APV1996> В Литве температура около нуля, тонкий слой снега.
<skai-falkorr> чур не обвинять, что это наш снег оккупировал литву
<APV1996> А чей тогда? :)
<skai-falkorr> нато виновато
<andrex> ппц я ивращюн, запустил 720p на древнем компе)
<andrex> и оно кажет, прада иногда маленькие тормоза
<skai-falkorr> ну так смотря какой битрейт
<andrex> 73 Кбит
<[Raiden]> У меня атлон на сокет А  720п нормально тянул
<andrex> 3514 Кбит/сек для видео
<andrex> примерно
<andrex> [Raiden]: от видео ещё зависит
<[Raiden]> тогда не зависело ещё )
<[Raiden]> не умели декодить
<andrex> п 4 2.8 радеон x1600 rpo правда крышку снять пришлось не влазит)
<andrex> *pro
<andrex> надо hd46** найти
<[Raiden]> лучше швидию 8ххх или новее
<[Raiden]> н*
<andrex> agp у меня)
<[Raiden]> понятно.
<andrex> а их ати только допинывала, нвидиа на 7 прекратила
<[Raiden]> Да ,я помню. Тогда тебе надо всё
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> угу ну думаю хд видяха поможет, хочю всётаки этот кусок железяк допинать
<andrex> а так у меня стационарник чютли не сервак по мощи
<andrex> а это предыдущий) 1 мз них, другой был на  epox мамке с fnkjyjv 1800+
<andrex> атлоном*
<andrex> но тот ещё имел разгонные фичи, а на этом ничего нет в этом hp шном биосе
<andrex> похоу бедный компутер свыкся с судьбой даж тормозить перестал...
<[Raiden]> coreavc был самым быстры декодером х264 , когда я этим интересовался.
<shenmue> решил я проблему с хешем
<shenmue> поставил bittorrent а потом переставил виндовс и снова поставил bittorrent
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<andrex> както странно оно у тебя решилось)
<andrex> точнее сказать не решилось
<shenmue> хм... вот в лине помню в терминале хоткеи не работаютт и за того что в настройках языка ru первое стоит
<andrex> о у нас новые люди, а я и не заметил)
<[Raiden]> а у меня qbittorent и в винде тоже.
<baronos> [Raiden]: твоя кде подводит, она не тормозит на нетбуке у меня :D
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: и как сделать чтоб на панели были иконки открытых окон?
<[Raiden]> если кубунта, то в комплекте icon-only task manager. На кнопку давишь в режиме разблокировки, один таскбар выкидываешь, а этот добавляешь.
<[Raiden]> Там поиск есть , где добавление виджетов
 * baronos почесал затылок и затупил
<[Raiden]> ну пкм по столу, разблокировать изменения
<[Raiden]> на панели появляется кнопка справа
<[Raiden]> на неё и там добавит ьвиджеты
<[Raiden]> и там поиск
<[Raiden]> или 2 клика или мышкой тянешь виджет. И в том же режиме можно двигать любой виджет или удалять с панели
<baronos> такс, а как перемещать виджеты? а то у меня съехало все))
<shenmue> баронос хочет как в гш. искать на захудалых сайтах без какой либо сортировки расширения, потом читать маны как и куда запихнуть, а так же совместимость с другими расширениями а затем только после этого лезть в гконф и запускать расширение 
<baronos> чудо, получилось :D
<[Raiden]> ок
<shenmue> но в кедах всё не так
<shenmue> baronos эт оне твое =)
<baronos> shenmue: оно не тормозит зато :D
<shenmue> что оно?
<[Raiden]> Тут тоже можно искат ьрасширения вовне. Помимо кделука и встроенных
<baronos> кде на нетбуке
<scratchx[x]> народ а чтоб с ноута раздать инет по wi-fi что надо?
<scratchx[x]> ноут должен работать как точка доступа?
<scratchx[x]> или как?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<andrex> угу
<scratchx[x]> и как это организовать?
<scratchx[x]> сложно?
<baronos> открыть нм и создать точку
<[Raiden]> baronos: почитай потом как выключить akonadi и  непомук я личн оне выключаю. Может охщутимо памяти освободить
<APV1996> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zsE2MLiFm5E#t=150s
<skai-falkorr> и как завести дропбокс
<scratchx[x]> baronos: не работает у меня NM
<skai-falkorr> и где взять жупитер
<baronos> [Raiden]: завтра это погляжу, хотя оно жрет 500м но не тормозит в отличии от юнити и гш
<skai-falkorr> и как заставить кеды не вырубать композитинг, потмоу что они считают твою карточку старой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сначала надо как-то добиться того что ты написал )
<[Raiden]> и я не знаю как это сделать
<scratchx[x]> baronos: точней файфай через нее работает тока инет запущен через wvdial
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: запускаешь кеды. и вот оно.
<skai-falkorr> я еще про кнетворкменеджер не вспомнил пока
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: а я не видел )
<baronos> ну тогда не знаю, у меня все просто инет приходит на 3г модем и уходит через вайфай на телефон через нм.
<baronos> [Raiden]: хотя я 40мин подключал модем 3г в кедах :D
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: хотя урон плазму разок, когда переключил десктоп на нетбук :D
<baronos> уронил*
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а кеды никогда не были добры к 3жи
<[Raiden]> У меня в 4.9 иногда падает если используется местное глобал меню.
<[Raiden]> Но по счастливой случайности оно мне не нравилось никогда.
<[Raiden]> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> вот раньше споры были в духе "я буду использовать гном, он крутой потомушто"
<APV1996> А за сколько у вас убуну загружается?
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь "я не буду использовать гном, потому что он говно, уж лучше кде"
<inkvizitor68sl> APV1996, 2-3 секунды
<scratchx[x]> baronos: ну значит с модемом повезло мой как то не умеет dhcp юзать через нм
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: гном, он крутой потомушто - потомушто там был компиз котоырй к проекту гном в общем-то не сильно относится.
<baronos> я бы гном юзал если бы не тормозил
<[Raiden]> А больше ничего крутого там небыло
<[Raiden]> если только доки\панели типа awn , но опять сторонние поделки, который и без гнома работают.
<APV1996> А время от нажатия кнопки питания до загрузки графического интерфейса?
<inkvizitor68sl> APV1996, время от открытия крышки ноута до графики - 2-3 секунды.
<[Raiden]> APV1996: у тебя ноутбук?
<APV1996> Да
<APV1996> У меня за 2-3 секунды только из suspend'а выходит, и то больше.
<[Raiden]> APV1996: тут что-то есть про ускорение загрузки http://vasilisc.com/speedup_ubuntu
<[Raiden]> убунта вообще в нормальном виде должна грузиться 25-40сек +-
<[Raiden]> если ссд то около 10сек
<[Raiden]> по моему опыту
<[Raiden]> а быстрей этого только на рейде из ссд или в мечтах
<APV1996> У меня немного больше минуты. Седьмой виндоус быстрее грузился.
<[Raiden]> больше минуты многовато
<inkvizitor68sl> кхм. нафига вы ноуты выключаете?
<inkvizitor68sl> или они у вас без розеток по 2 недели живут?
<inkvizitor68sl> нормальное включение убунты с ssd хорошего - 5-7 секунд
<[Raiden]> раньше былоа утилита bootchart , рисующая граффик загрузки.  Она может немного помочь вяснить что сколько грузится.
<[Raiden]> но возможно сча есть что-то и лучше, уже.
<inkvizitor68sl> + cmos/bios = секунд 5
<APV1996> Вот и я думаю, что многовато. Но особо не беспокоит, т.к использую только саспенд.
<skai-falkorr> s2ram и все
<tagezi> всем привет )
<andrex> re
<andrex> [Raiden]: куды это ты убегал?! :)
<[Raiden]> вы говорили про спячку и я решил потестить гибернацию
<andrex> аа а я кодек этот твой ща тестить буду
<[Raiden]> выяснилось что она отключена по дефолту
<[Raiden]> и появилось такое хавту http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<andrex> у нас на каждый чих свое хавту)
<[Raiden]> видимо на многих компах были проблемы. И они после длительной борьбы решили просто выключить и написать хавту :)
<andrex> ух тыж да кодек крут
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: ку).
<[Raiden]> есть разница?
<andrex> да афигенная, но модет ещё из за смплеера но он даже в фклскрин не тормозит
<scratchx[x]> driver=iwl3945 это драйвер моей карточки
<scratchx[x]>  но как то не хочет он работать при запуске hostapd
<scratchx[x]> Line 4: invalid/unknown driver 'iwl3945'
<andrex> а раньше сначала лаги жуткие потом постепенно норм
<[Raiden]> смплейер вообще использует мплейер. И что бы там использовался кореавк кодек, нужна специальаня сборка
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ку ))
<[Raiden]> так, ан всякий случай
<andrex> ну язнаю поэтому подрубил ппа, и нужен мплеер2
<[Raiden]> ок
<andrex> ну и покумекать с настройками
<andrex> даже когда размер видео меняю не тормозит
<[Raiden]> гуд )
<andrex> и ещё кодек упереть пришлось)
<andrex> нету го под линь
<andrex> е*
<andrex> чёто ктото собирался делать но чёт незаметно
<andrex> в 2008 году ещё
<[Raiden]> в виде патчей для мплейера есть
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> патчи за 2010 год
<[Raiden]> да и фиг бы с ними, h264 ещё старее
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> хм попробовать 1080 чтоле)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, на 10" экране?
<andrex> не 17
<andrex> 14 дюймовый был но он меня достал, тёмный какойто)
<andrex> да и у меня есть и 24 дюймовый, но мне интересен сам процесс
<scratchx[x]> Кто скажет iwl3945 может работать как AP?
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], а что гугл говорит?
<scratchx[x]> не понятно он говорит
<andrex> scratchx[x]: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap тут есть как узнать
<andrex> не поддерживает
<andrex> вобщем
<scratchx[x]> откуда узнал?
<andrex> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers 4 калонка нужно наверно модуль другой попробовать который поддерживает может заведётся)
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], а зачем тебе точка доступа?
<scratchx[x]> на тел инет по вафле раздавать
<andrex> 4*17 координаты нужного тебе значения)
<scratchx[x]> щя откроется
<scratchx[x]> тока не пойму как другой модуль если карта работает с этим
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], я к роутеру подключаюсь - удобно
<scratchx[x]> ну нету роутера
<scratchx[x]> а могу я другой модуль для этой карты юзать?
<andrex> а фз
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], заведи и проблем не будет
<andrex> это я предположил
<scratchx[x]> ну а другой например какой?
<scratchx[x]> да и всетки врятли
<scratchx[x]> а AP и Ad-hoc это разное?
<andrex> у меня поддерживает правда и модуль другой и карта
<andrex> да и модуля этого в том списке нет
<scratchx[x]> а вот ipw3945 не вижу в том списке
<scratchx[x]> вроде он с этой картой работает
<scratchx[x]> интересно он AP поддерживает
<andrex> ну попробуй
<scratchx[x]> да я бы знал как
<scratchx[x]> откуда его взять то
<andrex> выгрузи 1 загрузи 2 он должен быть в бубунте, а если нет то матюгнётся модпробе
<baronos> scratchx[x]: ядро стоковое стоит?
<scratchx[x]> 3.5.0-18-generic
<scratchx[x]> стоковое это как понять?
<andrex> ну с бубунтой шло не из ппа кокого или не сам собирал
<scratchx[x]> Module ipw3945 not found.
<scratchx[x]> не это чисто бубунтовское
<scratchx[x]> походу нету его там
<scratchx[x]> не воткнули
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=29573.0
<andrex> правда для старого ядра но суть ясна)
<IlyaLevin> Народ, привет. 12.04 выдает вот такую ошибку при apt-get update.
<IlyaLevin> http://pastie.org/5128340
<IlyaLevin> Где искать корень зла?
<andrex> ключ переставь
<IlyaLevin> Так? http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors
<andrex> apt-get clean && cd /var/lib/apt && mv lists lists.old && mkdir -p lists/partial && apt-get clean && apt-get update попробуй
<andrex> от рута
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> хм почемуто я никогда в рпм дистрах незамечал нисего подобного
<andrex> хотя может из-за того что почти всегда из тарболов ставил
 * andrex ссзб
<andrex> IlyaLevin: Ты живой там?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/commercial/8398692
<gim_> Написал программу, сел на 5 лет. Нормуль ;]
<Sergey_IT> gim_, поставил линукс - плати штраф
<tagezi> ну, ещё один выйгрышь корпораций, скорее всего продиктованый типазаботой о конечном потребителе
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, любые ограничения вызывают соответствующую реакцию... посмотрим
<[Raiden]> насчет планшетов от мс думаю всё будет строго
<[Raiden]> если кто-нить выложит что-то что туда поставится кроме вин8, то могут и покарать )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я думаю что больщенсву по... барабану на это
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это, слава богу закон для сша пока, насколько я понял )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, большинство и знать об этом не будут
<[Raiden]> по идее да
<tagezi> хотя у нас мс тоже с лёгкостью его может провести
<Sergey_IT> и в сша со своим буком опасно будет ехать
<tagezi> ну, я пока буду стараться покупать с нормальным биосом, а потом посмотрим как оно будет
<tagezi> ну, и потом, есть же такая штука как возврат системы )) в лицензии помоему об этом пока говориться )
<tagezi> вернуть винду, и поставить линь ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, просто покупать без винды
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в россии винду втюхивают, например, кей отказывается возвращать операционку
<tagezi> а асус на лине сейчас не делают пока
<tagezi> они в ультротонкие пихают вин8
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не покупать с виндой - иначе это не победить
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну железо то хочеться нормальное иметь ))
<tagezi> хотя планшеты на винде и телефоны - это фигня полная... лучше уж андройд
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, вот это точно не куплю
<tagezi> телефон на андройде? )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не, все что от МS
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вопрос.. у тебя апешки все с cue?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а я думал тебе всёравно какая система )
<tagezi> и ничего не глючит и всё впорядке ))))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну которые имиджами были - да.
<[Raiden]> бывают встроенные куе, есть способы вытащить в файл
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> но как не помню
<APV1996> Есть какие-то подводные камни с установкой видеодрайвера(ATI HD 3200) на убунту(12.04)? Пробовал и с сайта качать, и через additional drivers - результат один - тормоза.
<shenmue> ну это ати такая
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да МС наглая по существу и мне это не нравится, а не ОС )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тоесть тебе не нравиться их философия ))) я полностью с тобой согласен
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня пару дисков разбито на треки апе, и куев к ним нет.. флакон не хочет их переделывать никак... вот я и думаю как это..
<tagezi> наверное нужно вавы из них вытащить какнить
<[Raiden]> да, с флаконом поставилась mac , она может распаковать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, сейчас маны полистаю )
<[Raiden]> без параметров пускани
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо ))
<APV1996> Какая такая ати? :)
<APV1996> У всех она не устанавливается?
<Sergey_IT>  APV1996, радеон 9600 работает
<APV1996> Sergey_IT, как устанавливали?
<Sergey_IT>  APV1996, никак - для этого видео только свободные
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> последний линк, там же для 12.хх
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1029/h_1351457989_1778696_a0d4ae7777.png
<Sergey_IT> вот что кде с человеком делает
<tagezi> в её глазах ситается поиск слова кде )))
<tagezi> ч*
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а чо за вишенки там?
<[Raiden]> часты вопрос. Все сразу выцепляют фрукты в значках.
<[Raiden]> cherrytree
<tagezi> ну яне только фрукты выцепил, просто остальное более менее понятно ))
<tagezi> записная книжка ерархической структуры? )))
<tagezi> иерархической
<APV1996> Установил всё по инструкции : три пакета создались, установились, перезапустил систему, fglrxinfo
<APV1996> , X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<APV1996> И вообще никакого следа от драйвера :(
<APV1996> Хотя синаптик видит эти установленные пакеты.
<Sergey_IT> в может 3200 не поддерживается уже?
<tagezi> ну так с проверки этого нужно было начинать )
<APV1996> Ладно, без драйвера тоже нормально - фильмы 720p идут, большего вроде и не надо :)
<APV1996> Спокойной ночи.
<[Raiden]> значит проц достаточный для этого
<[Raiden]> сн
<tagezi> снов )
<[Raiden]> APV1996: а ты какую версию ставил?
<[Raiden]> над осамую последнюю. в 12.10 иксы новые и остальные не пойдут.
<tagezi> позняк )
<[Raiden]> может и к лучшему, с закрытыми куча других косяков бывает )
<[Raiden]> у амд
<[Raiden]> http://i-business.ru/ow_userfiles/plugins/base/6183-Ридус.jpg
<[Raiden]> демонстрации оказывается снимали с помощью бпла
<[Raiden]> Помните эпические фотографии многотысячных митингов в Москве в декабре минувшего года? Они были сделаны дронами агентства гражданской журналистики «Ридус».
<tagezi> кто такие дроны?
<[Raiden]> ну беспилотники. Управляемы самолетики.
<tagezi> ааа
<tagezi> да ну их.. у народа времени много свободного
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> бесятся с жиру
<tagezi> неризоновичане )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты видел чайку немцы сделали?
<[Raiden]> неа
<tagezi> да давно уже
<tagezi> щас
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://novosti-it.org/nauka/48/smartbird-robot-chaika
<tagezi> тут коротенько и ссылки есть на источники
<[Raiden]> понятно
<tagezi> там на ютубе канал есть, можно посмотреть
<tagezi> ещё они дельфинов слелали )))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ещё делал кто-то из американцев, там больше на калибри похоже, но у меня ссылок не осталось
<[Raiden]> у амеров дарпа много роботов делает
<[Raiden]> И не только они
<tagezi> не, конкретно про птичек )) они забавные )
<tagezi> роботов сейчас только ленивые не делают, например я.. жутко ленив )
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> вчера узнал что в опере по дефолту аппаратка отключенна
<tagezi> а она нужна?
<shenmue> ну по моему только опера чиссто на проц расчитывает. остальные уже давно еще видюху юзают
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. у меня видяха встроеная интеловская..
<tagezi> тоесть можно сказать что её вообще нет )
<shenmue> ну и нефиг ей простаивать
<shenmue> у меня еще на нв mx440 аппаратка работала. неужели современные видюхи деградировали?
<tagezi> Ну она интегрированая в чипсет процесора... если не изменяет в какойто там мост... что ли, я уже не помню... ну, памяти у неё своей нет, сама видяха усечонная до ужаса.. мне ещё впринципе повезло, у меня асус, а асус хорошо его
<tagezi> прорабатывает, получается хоть какая-то польза
<[Raiden]> интелы смотря каких годов. И какие настройки. Можно для  флэша включить игнор проверки видеокарты например.
<tagezi> а так её максимум в ворде печатать
<shenmue> не понимаю тогда смысла существования такой железки
<shenmue> кстати вин8 есть у кого?
<tagezi> не, у меня нет.. и я надеюсь недубет в ближайшие лет 70 )
<tagezi> shenmue: ну... мне достаточно, я в игры не играю
<[Raiden]> у меня проц без виртуализации. Без этого не ставится в вбокс. В вмваре8 ставится но лень
<tagezi> флешь больше 40% процесора редко жрёт, а когда я смотрю фильмы я обычно больше ничего не делаю
<[Raiden]> на живую чего-то тоже лень )
<tagezi> да можно обзоры на ютубе посмотреть.. этого достаточно
<tagezi> она помоемутолько для мобилок расчитана...
<tagezi> апл идёт не той дорогой, а мс вообще походу по ней несёться
<tagezi> скоро будут оба жить засчет своих патентов, а сами нафиг не нужны будут
<shenmue> думаю что всё идет к тому что отменят или изменят патентную систему
<tagezi> не.. ты чо.. апл не даст.. он сейчас весь американский фондовый рынок держит.. если отменят патенты рынок рухнит вслед за апл
<[Raiden]> врятли отменят
<tagezi> shenmue: здесь чисто экономические принципы не дадут, и не важно что будут орать толпы, хотя их и нет, в принципе )
<tagezi> о, пришёл человек который ответит на все мои вопросы ))
<[Raiden]> сериал смотрю. Агент цру провозит сдкарту, её отбирают. А мог бы просто в облако скинуть содержимое.
<[Raiden]> ламер )
<shenmue> ага =) на disk.mvd.ru к примеру
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-21
<Scrimmer> tagezi: утра
<Scrimmer> andrex: обеда
<Leagnus> обеда, да, у нас по-прежнему нет снега  *CRAZY*
<SergeyIT> а нужен?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну он переживает..
<tagezi> у нас теперь тоже нет снега ))
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
<tagezi> да, я красноглазил пол ночи... нада чаканчивать с этим
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/P3DtZY
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обновлялся?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, то, что сверху, можно было починить
<tagezi> SergeyIT: сейчас дешевле купить новую, покрайне мере для предприятия точно
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я на 13.10 сижу уже 2 месяца
<tagezi> но у меня кубунту, так что сломаную раскладку клаиватуры я не видел )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. наверно поживу еще пол года
<tagezi> до января поддержка вроде для 13.04
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, мрачно как то - "поживу еще пол года" (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у меня вообще 10.04
<tagezi> эм.. ну, начищай бубен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему?
<tagezi> потому что с тех под убунту всё глючнее и глючнее )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я лубунту жду
<tagezi> да, это одно и тоже, по сути
<SergeyIT> тогда уж 14.04 подожди
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не скажи
<tagezi> я вот сейчас переодически щупаю другие дистры, и понимаю, что убунту не только глючная, но и жутко тормозная
<tagezi> дебиан, ближайший родич, в разы быстрее, как пример
<SergeyIT> 10.04 летает
<tagezi> наверное, ещё с дебиана была полностью слизана, только логатипы поменяли
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> а здрасти сказать? >:(
<tagezi> убунту больше не выпускает нетинстал?
<tagezi> чото я ослеп
<tagezi> аслеп
<tagezi> осел )
<SergeyIT> иди уж спать )
<tagezi> нашёл.. жесть.. это же нужно сделать такое юзабилити сайта, чо нати его можно только через стороний сайт
<SergeyIT> на фтп?
<andrex> Scrimmer, полдника
<andrex> :D
<Svetlana> tagezi, прости меня за такой неудобный выбор канала, но удобство пользования сайтом Windows 7 должно порадовать. Негде её там даже /скачать/ без покупки PC.
<Svetlana> Все остальные неудобства сайтов мира просто меркнут по сравнению с ним. Знакомый со мной поделился недавно... и я сама за несколько минут также не нашла.
<tagezi> Svetlana: виндовс то тут причем?
<tagezi> МС может делать со своими продуктами всё что им в голову придёт.. имеет права
<Svetlana> Это про юзабилити сайта вообще, образцовый пример кривого сайта. Если на что-то там трудно зайти и оно само удобное, то это уже нормально.
<tagezi> а Косманавт, просто тупо ездит на сообществе, проталкивая своё убожество недопилиное
<Svetlana> Да, что-то такое. Мне лично нравятся сайты, в которых есть форма обратной связи вместо форумов и прочего барахла, например.
<SergeyIT> я дано уже только сюда захожу http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<tagezi> да.. у меня на сайте было.. я вывелл их в отдельный ящик.. от которого забыл пароль )
<tagezi> Svetlana: большенство новичков не знают об этом.. и вместо нетинстал качают сервер
<tagezi> да и я отыскал только потому что знаю что это существует
<SergeyIT> зачем новичкам нетинстал?
<Svetlana> Да, я тоже несколько лет не знала. Но пока ещё и не воспользовалась, сервера поддерживать не приходилось на серьёзном уровне.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, это уже у них спраси
<Svetlana> Чтобы не качать долго.
<Svetlana> Чтобы не ставить лишнее ПО.
<tagezi> да скорее что бы балген ос запулить )
<SergeyIT> а они знают, что лишнее?
<Svetlana> Чтобы не выковыривать лишнее ПО палочкой из уже поставленной системы.
<SergeyIT> и зачем выковыривать?
<tagezi> да его выковыривать то и не особо нужно
<Svetlana> Знакомый пользуется netinstall регулярно для всех своих серверов с целью настройки под свои нужды - довольно скромные и ограниченные.
<tagezi> выковыривать проще, чем ставить на сервер гуи и заставлять из пахать как тебе нужно
<Svetlana> На небольших серверах запущено только что надо, безопасность луше и т.п.
<Svetlana> Без гуи.
<tagezi> мы не про сервер, а про дестоп разговариваем )
<SergeyIT> это же не про новичков
<Svetlana> Да, не про сервер? "и вместо нетинстал качают сервер"
<tagezi> кстати, в нетинстале, кажеться, гуишное ядро стоит
<Svetlana> Я думала, что вы сервер себе ставите.
<tagezi> Svetlana: нет, я тебе опенмамбу ставлю.. )
<Svetlana> опен-что?
<tagezi> хочу посмотреть ещё раз.. она кажись намного быстрее пашет чем убунта
<tagezi> http://www.openmamba.org/
<tagezi> там есть гуи с кде )) вот их хочу пощупать
<tagezi> на виртуалку конечно ставлю.. на машине кубунту 13.10 пока живёт
<Scrimmer> tagezi: :3
<tagezi> сам с такими )
<matrixd> tagezi: расскажешь как оно потом, а то я про нее дня три назад только слушыал
<Svetlana> Я не знаю, почему люди пробуют разные. Упаковки на всех линуксах всё равно похожие, дают при нужной конфигурации достичь нужный результат.
<tagezi> дистры очень разные, некоторые даже на разных либах скомпилины
<tagezi> поэтому у них пакеты вообще не совместимы между собой
<Svetlana> Да мне как-то даже всё равно, подумаете, что-то там свежее чуть-чуть. Оформлено по-другому.
<Svetlana> Всё равно работает прямо, настроить можно, обновляются все упаковки сразу, и системные и не только.
<Svetlana> Мне больше для пользования и не нужно.
<SergeyIT> это пока проблем не возникнет
<tagezi> это пока женег на железо хватает
<tagezi> а когда берёшь систему которая занимает на диске 160 метров, летает в 128 мгабайтах рама на проце 900 мг
<tagezi> начинаешь задумывать что тебя кто-то поимел
<tagezi> не, мамба не допилиная какая-то.. покрайне мере с верху ощущение что морду натянули, а подумать забыли
<tagezi> просит диск в формате ext2 который потом зачемто переделывает под ext4 )
<SergeyIT> так скачало то 1000 человек - это несерьезно
<tagezi> да оно не ставиться
<tagezi> чото она как-то слишком глючит
<tagezi> вообще.. ощущение что даже внешне сырое.. всмысле рабочий стол настроили под себя.. какой-то установщий написали, и всё, дальше не пошло дело
<tagezi> кстати странно, потому что кде у них ещё аж 4.7.. поидее дистр стремящийся к стабильности
<snql> https://pp.vk.me/c314424/v314424030/390a/RHm4iaFhZq0.jpg
<tagezi> snql: это где такому учат?
<Scrimmer> стёб (
<tagezi> да ладно.. не удевлюсь если это реальный тест
<tagezi> я подобное уже видел
<SergeyIT> глупости.предела.нет
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1021/h_1382354022_9737502_c7d7004c81.jpg
<uffs> утро
<uffs> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default': No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1021/h_1382355507_2436617_1f5f6c2028.png
<uffs> только что сломал убунту
<uffs> что с этим делать?
<uffs> захотел переустановить lxml, снес lxml, не заметил что он утянул за собой nginx
<[Raiden]> uffs: тебе пишут что папки нет
<uffs> да ладно? а с чего она там должна быть?
<SergeyIT> восстановить
<uffs> если nginx удален?
<uffs> и че будет?
<[Raiden]> uffs: если ты понимаешь что пишут, то в чем твой вопрос?
<uffs> я понимаю что пишут, я не понимаю что делать
<uffs> метод тыка на безбекапном сервере это беда
<[Raiden]> если нужен nginx - поставь его.
<SergeyIT> увольняться
<uffs> дык я ставлю
<uffs> это пишут по итогам команды sudo apt-get install nginx-full
<uffs> забыл эту важную деталь упомянуть, сорь
<andrex> версия пакета какая?
<uffs> 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.2
<andrex> ставь сторее в этой бага
<uffs> спс
<tagezi> эм.. а зачем гуи то на сервере?
<tagezi> хотя да.. он безбекапный
<uffs> кокие гуи
<uffs> нету там гуев
<tagezi> я очитался )
<tagezi> вместо lxml прочем lxde
<[Raiden]> uffs: вот та же проблема, там ест ьчейо-то ответ, но он на инглише. Вроде что-то почистить предлагают
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1102326
<tagezi> Тема: RAID массив для чайников
<tagezi> сырая вода в разные чайники наливаеться одновременно, а потом от туда кипяточик льёться? )
<uffs> andrex: а как там поставить старее?
<uffs> у меня присайз
<uffs> я так понимаю версию из более старого дистрибутива мне поставить уже не удастся
<uffs> [Raiden]: там чувак из сорцов ставил
<uffs> я мацна стрелять себе в ногу не научился
<uffs> *так мацна
<tagezi> Можно ли скопировать только те файлы, которых нет?
<tagezi> пользователи форума отжигают )
 * uffs вынес все конфиги в sites-enabled
<uffs> штук 10
<uffs> ни одного продакшна, правда, одни стейджинги
<uffs> тем не менее, это ужасно
<uffs> все, решил
<uffs> удалить nginx-common, установить nginx-common, установить nginx-full
<tagezi> andrex: ты альпайн юзал?
<andrex> нет
<[Raiden]> Search the entire file system for anything nginx related that you or apt installed and remove it. - всётак линк оказался верным )
<tagezi> andrex: а у кого ещё apk для установки используеться?
<andrex> андройд
<andrex> :D
<andrex> и slax помоему
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> боже мой, куда я влип )
<andrex> в мину, скажи спасибо коровкам :D
<tagezi> альпийским )
<tagezi> но крысу там поставить не так просто как в убунте )
<[Raiden]> апк скорее всего сокращение от андройд пакадж
<andrex> да хоть антарктидским)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: апк скорее всего сокращение alpine packege configure
<uffs> вернулся к тому, что начал
<tagezi> или что-то типа
<uffs> http://pastebin.com/MikR7vzP
<uffs> *с чего
<snql> sudo apt-get install nginx
<snql> ой не пролистал
<uffs> snql: все, нгинкс вернул
<[Raiden]> alpine packege configure - apc
<[Raiden]> not apk
<uffs> проблемки от того, что устанавливал пакеты
<uffs> liblzma5_5.1.1alpha+20120614-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<uffs> libxml2_2.9.1+dfsg1-3ubuntu2_i386.deb
<uffs> python-lxml_3.2.0-1_i386.deb
<uffs> из более поздних дистров
<uffs> вручную скачанные
<uffs> как мне теперь сдаунгрейдиться к libxml 2.7 не понятно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эт к чему?
<uffs> лучше всего конечно и на* сесть и рыбку съесть — оставить новый libxml и поставить дев пакет
<tagezi> а.. ну может.. нужно вики порыть
<[Raiden]> uffs: 1. удали всё что является пакетами инородного дистра , 2. читай как бэкпортить деб пакета , 3. если ты админ - уволься.
<[Raiden]> )
<uffs> я не админ
<uffs> слава богу
<andrex> застрелись
<[Raiden]> Не, ну это лишнее.
<SergeyIT> уволь админа
<uffs> не в то смысле, что админ - не я
<uffs> а в том смысле, что я деньги получаю за другую деятельность
<uffs> какая разница, впрочем
<tagezi> не важно за что ты получаешь деньги
<tagezi> важно чем ты рулишь
<[Raiden]> uffs:  в твоём случае можно удалить кривую версию руками, либо почитать как с помощью апта устанавливать любую \ нужную версию из доступных. Там есть ключик, но я не помню.
<[Raiden]> uffs: хотя, можешь иначе поступить попробовать.
<[Raiden]> найди просто дев пакет той же версии
<[Raiden]> т.е. libxml2-dev 2.9.1+dfsg1-3ubuntu2
<uffs> да-да, я думал как раз об этом
<[Raiden]> но если это собрано в другом дистре, то никаких гарантий что не будет других проблем.
<uffs> в перспективе усугубитЪ
<[Raiden]> ну по крайней мере сносить пакеты ты умеешь. Так что можно пробовать, при желании )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: Alpine использует собственную систему управления пакетами - apk-tools, которая изначальна была в коллекции скриптов shell scipts но позже была переписана разработчиками на C. Alpine на данный момент включает в себя такие пакеты как GNOME, Xfce, Firefox, и другие. Однако,
<tagezi> некоторые пакеты, такие как KDE, пока ещё не портированы.
<tagezi> не имеет он отношение к андройду )
<[Raiden]> Я думал что вопрос про андройд. В любом случае получается что в сокращение не входит слово configure
<tagezi> ну, вот мне тоже стало интересно как расшифровываеться..
<tagezi> потом найду..
<tagezi> чо-то я гуи им поставить не могу.. руки наверное не оттуда вырасли
<[Raiden]> а что ты хочешь получить в итоге от этог оперебора дистров?
<[Raiden]> реши какая задача стоит и выбери топ 10 потд эту задачу или 15. Сильно время сократит ) А то линукс слишком широкое понятие.
<andrex> [Raiden], он собирет свой самокат из уже готовых костылей и велосипедов
<[Raiden]> может быть
<SergeyIT> или напиши свой линукс - всем линуксам линукс и назови тагезикс
<[Raiden]> better than all linux - bta linux - я уже нахвание придумал :)
<SergeyIT> главное, чтобы тазикс не получился )
<[Raiden]> Хотя если следовать российской моде, то надо называть самым православным или самым рассово верным.
<[Raiden]> навеяло новостями за последние год-два
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, если будет время, и желание не пропадёт, я сделаю лайвсиди FuLLinux
<andrex> и тама будут порты рпм деб bnl))
<andrex> итд
<tagezi> потому что из той сотни что я уже просмотрел, разници нет..
<andrex> и тако здоровый сорс лист на пару сотен мегаюайт
<SergeyIT> ссзб )
<SergeyIT> сильно подозреваю, что каждую неделю в мире рождается новый дистр, а может и чаще
<andrex> и стокаже мрет
<tagezi> ну, мы однодневки не берём в расчет
<tagezi> и потом, например тот же apk это просто bash-скрипт переписаный в дальшейшем на С
<andrex> круговорот туксов в природе
<tagezi> ну вот и нужно сделать 1 лавUSB на 8 гигов, и что бы не можно было всё потискать и поставить что хочеться
<andrex> да че мелочитсо на 30 гигов)
<tagezi> и обязательно сделать надпись: "Этот дистр не осилил лав сиди
<andrex> этот дистр не осилил лавдвд
<tagezi> угу.. потому что многие из них так и не могут осилить их.. хотя предлагают декстопные варианты
<tagezi> да и вроде живые
<[Raiden]> каноникал как я понимаю думает о магазине и самодостаточных пакетах  имеющих всё что надо для запуска кроме гарантированной базы входящей в дистр.
<tagezi> да пусть думает..  Космонавт ваще начинает внаглую на сообществе ездить, ещё и поносит его
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, альпайн реально бинарно не совместим )
<tagezi> ну или можно поставить, но это будет такой танец с бубнами, что шаманы обзавидуються
<[Raiden]> на самом деле давно пора об этом думать. Тогда пересборка будет ещё более необязательной и редкой вещью. Т.е. сча как бы два варианта сборки программы существует. 1. что бы что-от изменить , 2. что бы просто её запустить.  При гарантированном запу
<[Raiden]> ске программы уже можно думать только о первом )
<tagezi> блин, грузи себе только скриптовые проги, и не будет у тебя пересборок
<tagezi> мне интересно, сколько будет весить пакет который поодерживает все варианты либ
<tagezi> нафига этот мутант нужен?
<[Raiden]> Ну в теории не больше чем программы под виндовс
<[Raiden]> Единсвенно чег оможет быть плохо. Каноникал думает о себе и разрабатывает в своих рамках. А по хорошему сначала надо собрать организации входящие  в FSF ,  договориться, решить как это сделать
<[Raiden]> Потом реализовывать
<[Raiden]> Может это заняло бы много лет, но это лучше чем родить идею в рамках 1 дистра и там же её закопать в итоге )
<[Raiden]> такая же ситуация с мир кстати )
<tagezi> угу, причем они взяли почему-то именно мир.. а не Xсервер
<tagezi> у иксов же есть форки.. типа лайта
<[Raiden]> ну Х устарел видимо и доработки были бы просто нвоыми кастылями. Нужен был новый сервер. И в общем-то сообщество в итоге пришоло  к тому что он нужен и что это будет вейланд. Почему стали делать мир я точно не знаю. МОжет быть просто вейланд в на
<[Raiden]> чале своего развития имел недостаточн обыстрое развитие.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере идею того, чт оони засуетились когда каноникал представила мир - я слышал , но  это всё слухи )
<tagezi> всегда проще тянуть одеяло на себя чем помогать сообществу
<[Raiden]> Ну посмотрим короче , как оно будет. Я наверное увижу всё это со стороны, т.к. кубунта врятли будет использовать мир...
<uffs> делаю dpkg -L nginx-common
<uffs> /etc/nginx/nginx.conf на месте
<uffs> делаю ls /etc/nginx
<uffs> nginx.conf отсутствует
<uffs> переустанавливаю nginx
<uffs> ничего не меняется
<uffs> почему?
<[Raiden]> uffs: видимо такой проблемный пакет. МОжет быть скрипт установки думает что конфиг есть и соотв не пытается ставить
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> вижу 2 варианта - почитать как форсировать установку конфигов из пакета иливзят ьпакет и вытащить конфиг руками
<uffs> пиздец
<[Raiden]> а может я в причине ошибся
<uffs> еще lxml утащил за собой постгрес
<tagezi> райден - самый добрый оп, она за мат не кикает.. ну или просто ему реально нужно дистр для слепых )
<uffs> все данные по пизде
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall nginx
<tagezi> он* )
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<uffs> а что, у вас не матерятся?
<uffs> спс
<andrex> нет
<andrex> незашто
<[Raiden]> Я не хотел быть опом реально, мне просто дали его за заслуги ) Я обычно баню  если только начинаются личностные оскорбления.
<andrex> !voice > uffs
<ubuntuhelp> uffs, please see my private message
<tagezi> мат - это личное оскорбление меня
<uffs> вау, у вас и личностные оскорбления тут бывают
<uffs> айм соу сорри
<uffs> не сработало, кстати
<[Raiden]> uffs: короче конфиги исчезнувшие можно восстанавливать как выше.  Либ ополным сносом через purge вместо remove и новой установкой.
<uffs> purge помог, спасибо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тут?
<SergeyIT> да
<SergeyIT> tagezi: но собираюсь домой
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: вопрос, у тебя шины M+S ?
<tagezi> те на которых ты круглый гот катаешься?
<SergeyIT> м+с - это что? Тупой я (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а какая маркировак на твоих?
<altunin> это же обычная шиповка? Не?
<tagezi> m+s - это грязь и снег
<tagezi> ну, у меня не шиповка
<SergeyIT> не помню, у меня без шипов
<altunin> Ну это зимка, сцепление хорошее как на снегу, так и по полурастаевшей жиже..
<altunin> либо шиповка, либо специальные протектора
<tagezi> понятно.. короче шины мне менят не нужно )
<tagezi> спасибо
<SergeyIT> а моих и в продаже уже не найти, старенькие
<altunin> сам не чувствуешь как машина себя ведет на дороге? или у васе еще снега нет?)) тебе стоит подковаться, почитатьт - что бы знать как депосам доказать что это зимка и т.д. штраф 2000
<SergeyIT> на моих снежинка помню есть
<tagezi> altunin: ну, в том то и дело, что вчера ехали и машина мебя нормально вела на снегу
<tagezi> я потому и задумался
<tagezi> причем на переднем приводе.. полный не включали
<altunin> видишь - те компании которые делают ms, оговариваются что рисунок зимний, но в зимнее время они не тестировались.
<tagezi> ну вот мне тесть говорит что должна быть снежинка нарисована
<tagezi> а я насколько помню, снежинка это североамериканское обозначение
<altunin> не обязательно. зависит от производителя и способа доставки.  если импорт производит компания производитель, то он проходит с учетом наших стандартов, а если производится только для внутреннего рынка и суки типа рорльфимпорта их сюда везут, то возмо
<altunin> жно что и зимка, но снежинки не будет...
<andrex> да фз у мня ваще руский китай какойто 15 255\50 помоему на маздовском литье)) был зимний липучка помоему даже, и норм
<andrex> а не даж 16 тые
<altunin> у меня 18 стояли... разорился на подвеске, поставил 16)
<tagezi> о, киса пришла
 * tagezi спарятал тапки
<andrex> [Raiden], бу
<andrex> nmae
<andrex> тфу
<andrex> [koshka], зачем пришла? :)
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> andrex: ошибся или это привет?
<baronos> [koshka]: мрр
<tagezi> тоже бот наверное был.. кошкабот )
<artus> tagezi, кто там ешо спамит в бунтолоке гугловой кроме упоротых казахов?
<tagezi> Андрей Уваров - тоже говно блогер, воды столько суёт в свою дребедень..
<tagezi> "понесли мы как-то батареи чистить пер атопительным сезоном.. и тут тебе на.. цыску нужно перепрошить, и я с иванычем..."
<artus> да я мельком глянул, сплошной спам через одного
<artus> ну то такое) юмор, пойдет)
<tagezi> ну казах ваще отжигает
<snql> вы о чем?
<tagezi> остальные вроде прилично себя ведуд
<tagezi> snql: да, мы про говноблогеров в г+
<snql> г+ кто-то пользуется?
<tagezi> сообщество заселяют.. вчера ваще выбесила дура одна
<snql> буду знать
<tagezi> вещь она связала клёвую.. но нафига её в группу убунты сувать то?
<tagezi> я подписан на многие группы, и у меня на страницы они ваще такой флудильник делают
<artus> о, я казаха нафиг выпилил короче, если будет ныть, ко мне направлять :D
<tagezi> холосо )
<tagezi> спасиба )
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-10-21_20-38-59_shot.png :D
<[Raiden]> клип сегодня попался с диска вин 95 на ютубе http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemivUKb4f4
<[Raiden]> на диске он был в формате мпег1
<[Raiden]> Хорошо что я не подписан
<[Raiden]> на этот гугл+ )
<[Raiden]> Нехватало ещё читать как кто-то батареи чистит
<altunin> http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/2013/10/21/n_3267677.shtml ахринеть...
<artus> баяну уже 3й год
<altunin> Почему то верю ИТАР-ТАСС
<[Raiden]> мне на хабре попалось http://habrahabr.ru/post/198344/#comment_6880126
<altunin> i2p не поможет)
<[Raiden]> придётся фильмы покупать на болванках я чувствую
<artus> 10$ за вдску где нить в зимбабве и проблемы не существует в принципе
<artus> и пусть хоть обпишутцо логами трафика по впнке :)
<[Raiden]> до зимбабве доступ же нужен.
<artus> эмм, а проблема в чем?
<artus> трафик то только логируется )
<[Raiden]> это надо выезжать за РФ , что бы без лога пообщаться ) через зимбабвийского провайдера или любого без сорма.
<artus> ммм, еще раз говорю, впн не ? и срать на провайдера затейливой вязью
<[Raiden]> ну тык неизвестно для чего могут быть основанием такие логи. Приедут и скажут, вот распечатка , вы зашли не туда , от 3до 5 с конфискацией. И все дела.
<[Raiden]> а.. шифровать траффик.
<[Raiden]> ну это можно конечно
<artus> ну как только они покажут законопроэкт где руским по белому написано что в зимбабве ходить запрещено - только тогда и будет разговор
<artus> а до тех пор слать их ромашки собирать на полянке, что осле падения астероида приняла вполне узнаваемые очертания фалического символа
<altunin> Получется если подцепиться к WDS, то у провайдера в логах будет только работа с ней?  только не ругайтесь если вопрос тупой)
<artus> да, а что ты сней там делаеш - не из ума дело
<artus> на сей вопрос ты в праве ответить только по резолюции суда )
<artus> а на оную вполне можеш сказать что просто пингуеш) хобби у тебя такое)
<[Raiden]> altunin: ну да, и чиста в теории кусок твоег озашифрованного траффика. Котоырй чиста в теории , из-за слабого ключа вполне можно прочитать )
<artus> задолбутся они его читать)
<artus> чето я както еще не видел прецендентов о том что опенвпнку слушают все кому не лень
<artus> может я конечно не знаю , но что мешает впилить ключ в 4 килобита :D
<altunin> а если в зимбабве будет лог вестись?)
<altunin> \
<artus> *байта
<artus> а кому ты там нафиг нужен? ))
<[Raiden]> Я кинул на другой серв идею про зимбабве.  Там предложили скидываться на вдс группами , что бы было дешевле.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а че, 5-10$ в месяц дорого?
<artus> дешевле только даром :)
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря я не знал цен. Не мой профиль )
<artus> причем это с норм количеством трафика и даже места)) так чтоб еще и торенты погонять )
<[Raiden]> место впринципе не нужно, нужен только тоннель и шаринг инета по нему.
<artus> ну место тоже полезно, натянул на вдску, а оттуда уже стянул сразу все ) теже торенты )
<artus> *фильмы .музыку и остальной контент за который никому платить ненадо по причине - в топку надуманые правила перепродажи воздуха
<altunin> в другом источнике балакают что передаваться в липки спецам будут:
<altunin> телефонный номер
<altunin> ip
<altunin> адреса почты с которыми "клиент" работал
<altunin> IMEI сотового
<altunin> ID обоих сторон в интернет телефонии
<altunin> осталось анализы)) ясно лажа
<artus> нефлуди
<artus> да пусть хоть обпередаютцо)
<artus> а если в чатик сказать "путин, бомба, вашингтон" то проснутся все црушники и "кгбшники" :D
<altunin> рискованый ты.. Хоть бы так написал п*утин, *омба, ваш*нгтон )))
<artus> да я чето как то и не парюсь :) мне фбровцы грозились наряд прислать за то что я их тролю :D
<[Raiden]> адрес почты многое может сказать о человеке. Ведь где бы мы не регались мы используем почту. Можно т.е. отследить какие интересы ) Т.е. просто передача кому-то адреса почты уже как бы нарушение личной жизни ))
<altunin> Жаль тебя.. С огнем играешь)
<artus> ммм, а религия запрещает иметь больше одного почтового ящика?
<[Raiden]> религия может и не запрещает. Но и  засечь что у тебя их 10 тоже никто не мешает
<artus> единственное в чем параноя затронуля меня - на телефон завел отдельный гуглоак
<artus> да пожалуйста, а еще я налоги не плачу :D
<artus> и даже больше, о ужас - не собираюсь этого делать в принципе
<altunin> Пленка в счетчике стоит??))
<artus> ну на майнерскую фермочку идет вообще отдельный кабель :D
<altunin> что?
<artus> а пленки в счетчик это детский сад, копейки на самом деле, не стоит того экономия
<altunin> да у нас и так свет 80 коп)
<altunin> я не парюсь)
<artus> ну, мне вот чую на зиму гривну с мелочью залупят, а это гдет рубля 4ре или около того
<artus> при том что у меня електрокотел, суя будет весело
<artus> *чую
<altunin> Ого
<altunin> рви к байкалу)
<artus> всеравно дешевле чем разводять тягомотину с разрешиловкой на газ отопление, гильзовка 5 этажей. доки на котел газовый, втопку
<[Raiden]> Сноуден сделал мир хуже. Теперь все захотят построить у себя такие следилки. Он по ходу рекламный агент.
<artus> да сколько там той зимы в принципе
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а если и рвать буду - то только на личный остров
<altunin> Не а по сути я хочу в Украине жить. Родни вал. Погода найс. хаты дешевле.
<artus> да хаты можно вообще нашару заиметь :D
<artus> а на сэкономленое года 2-3 кататцо личным транспортом в юбой обласной центр хоть каждый день , в зависимости от того где осядеш , а если не каждый день , а ешо и зарабатывать , вобщем было бы желание :D
<artus> но, валить надо только на собственный остров, и точка )
<altunin> Я был там) мы в купянске вылезли, и поехали в рубежное. таксист взял с нас 1500. Приехав мы узнали что обыный ценник 700руб. Для нас же это показалось оооочень дешево)
<artus> ибо таксистов вызывать через диспечера и с оглашением суммы
<artus> до того как сядеш в машину
<altunin> ага... вот вылезли с поезда после 5 суток езды, и в состоянии качки начали выяснять номера местных такси)
<artus> ну ващет можно было и у проводника спросить)
<altunin> проводники с владика все были)
<artus> а садитцо к таксистам что прям под вагонами встречают - нунафиг такие расклады)
<artus> ну ты как маленький, информ уголки на вокзалах для кого?
<altunin> ну мне и было 12 лет)
<SergeyIT> народу прибывает и вроде не боты... кроме райдена, конечно
<artus> :D
<artus> рейден новосной виндобот :D
<[Raiden]> Ну если я бот, то ты типа фортунок. )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: --^
<tagezi> ну, что же поделать..
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а что это за термин? (
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: man fortunes
<[Raiden]> без s
<[Raiden]> Меня тут в жабере один федорщик тролит :)
<[Raiden]> [23:24:34] konstantinjch: lennier, ну, сам посмотри. Например предложения в Юрмалт: Виндус, убунта, Linux и DOS
<SergeyIT> No manual entry for fortune
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: fortune - print a random, hopefully interesting, adage
<SergeyIT> так бы и сказал - неадекват )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT:  раньше популярная утилита была, делали так что бы в мотд писала каждый раз новую фразу , ну или руками пускали.
<[Raiden]> А сча я её к столу прикрутил, найдя плазмойд
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1021/h_1382384019_4918346_762212df16.png
<[Raiden]> ещё наверное можно к conky прикрутить, т.к. в юнити нету своих виджетов для стола.
<SergeyIT> но это уже будет ОСабсурда
<[Raiden]> для меня эта утилита ассоциируется с линукс. Это как бы классика жанра )
<[Raiden]> Может это и есть ось абсурда, мы просто как красноглазые гики не замечаем.
<[Raiden]> но это мы не будем обсуждать
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231771.0
<artus> SergeyIT, да смысл на форум писать, там стада школоостых старперов фапающих на звания в совете старейшин сидят, им предложения дозвезды :)
<artus> там как посмотриш на маразм что творитцо за застенками театра сего - так сразу грусть-печаль накатывает :)
<SergeyIT> artus, ты о чем? (
<artus> я о форуме )
<artus> и о предложениях туда
<SergeyIT> так это тагези предлагает
<SergeyIT> я просто пишу иногда (неадекватно)
<artus> а, то ты тему читаеш, туплю, глаз не за то зауепился )
<SergeyIT> чего сделал? )
<tagezi> =)
<artus> tagezi, в модерском составе куча необразованого быдла которое прямым тектом говорит что я кааанешна нифига не рублю фишку в вопросе, но давайте на всякий случай мы кого нить растреляем а себе присвоим очередное звание :D
<artus> зацепился ))
<tagezi> ну, вдруг
<SergeyIT> да, уровень форума упал ниже некуда
<tagezi> ну и нужно подымать
<tagezi> а то я точно создам собственный дистрибутив
<artus> да нету там вдруг, был один вдруг когда я начал носом тыкать модеров в дермецо, пока дроих не окунул, не дошло, потом после рещения вопроса моментально снесли мои предяви и за старое взялись
<tagezi> ну, надежда умирает посленей
<artus> тут то понятно чего иногда бушевания были и баны сыпались, полтора правила, нефиг материтцо и с ума сходить, на остальное запрета нету, а там - там модеры ваааще нифига не рубят чего они модерируют :D
<SergeyIT> уровень образования упал - отсюда и проблемы. Не умеет народ учиться
<tagezi> да они и не хотят уметь
<artus> потому что стадо тупееет, а когда стадо дупеет всей массой - то внутри стада вроде как уровень интелекта и не падает, в плане проэкции на плоскость реальности
<tagezi> на форуме может десяток человек соображают, остальные ваще ниочем
<artus> биток растет, моя заначка увеличивается в размере :D
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231618.0
<tagezi> рука лицо
<artus> лер, ну ненадо, ну я же не сдержусь и матом ругатцо начну :D
<tagezi> оба.. один вроде типа умный создаёт скрипты, другой решил проблему форматнул
<tagezi> блин, им прям ссылку дал где и как, прям скопипасть
<artus> ага, если на 777 прав не хватает то 666 точно помогут, ага :D
<artus> во, и ваще, сделаю ка я из холодильника компрессор
<tagezi> пайду я жене наночь книгу почитаю
<artus> потому что искать утечку хладагена во второй камере дороже покупки нового ((
<tagezi> про покарение полюса рускими моряками
<artus> снумснумриков лучше с ней погляди
<altunin> Сидит 30 человек, общаются 3. В чем дело то? Тема серьезная. Ладно я молчу - я ламер. Зачем тогда вообще сидеть на канале??
<artus> а все остальные боты
<artus> кстати
<altunin> ВСЕ???
<artus> и дмея я вроде не банил, а его все нет
<artus> ну, половина точно
<altunin> молчу дальше
<SergeyIT> дмей обиделся ж
<artus> торин, бурик влюкер ленгус  точно
<artus> офоф вообще тот еще бот, даже с новым годом последняи года 3 не поздавялет
<artus> может ская зобанить :D
<SergeyIT> начни с зеленого )
<artus> а чего с него начинать, он совсем пропал (
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-10-21_23-07-12_shot.png :D
<artus> сачкуют гады
<SergeyIT> интерес к ОС будет падать постоянно - желающих ковырятся в компах все меньше
<SergeyIT> потребительство наступает
<SergeyIT> вот где сейчас радиолюбители? Пропали практически
<[Raiden]> вместе с радио
<[Raiden]> мобила ловит...
<artus> да есть они, на ардуинки перебежали
<SergeyIT> есть, но мало
<artus> тот же радиокот, бложик дихалта - народу достаточно
<only_you> сейчас у детей раньеше появляются смартфоні и планшеті, чем они ходить начинают. зачем им какое-то ІТ
<artus> на том же drive2 вагон лубителей чего нить этакого запилить из электроники
<SergeyIT> на ixbt тоже есть, но существенно меньше
<only_you> вконтактик заходит, кинцо играет и ладно
<[Raiden]> эра постписи ещё и массовость.
<[Raiden]> влияет
<only_you> я о том же
<only_you> комп стал таким же бітовім прибором, как и холодильник
<only_you> зачем в нем разбираться, когда и так работает
<l-ectrik> monitor.net.ru - вот где профессионалы-радио проживают. И рега на сайте не простая))
<SergeyIT> это то хорошо, но вот что то сваят, желания у народа пропало
<SergeyIT> *ь
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: Не скажи, у меня вот приятель буквально вчера собрал ламповый усилитель))
<l-ectrik> Хвастался)
<artus> нафига?
<l-ectrik> Хватает электронщиков, конечно не столько, как раньше, но все же
<SergeyIT> молодец
<l-ectrik> нравицца ему, как лампы звучат)
<artus> не, ну понимаю я, ламповые комбики для электрогитар собираю :D но нафига его просто так собирать :D
<SergeyIT> хобби
<l-ectrik> Да, почему бы не собрать. Это же ради удовольствия
<SergeyIT> а звучит как, если колонки по полкубометра сделать
<SergeyIT> а вот кто что своими руками делал?
<SergeyIT> не для работы
<l-ectrik> Смотря что) Многое делалось.
<l-ectrik> Я, например "подсел" сейчас на плетение из лозы. На даче буду, сфоткаю первое кресло)
<SergeyIT> не, я только корзинки плел )
<SergeyIT> в наше время кружков всяких уйма было, чем только не занимались. А начал, помню, с шитья в 1 классе )
<l-ectrik> Я в ВИА играл+музыкалка+спортивное ориентирование, а радио занимался чисто для себя и дома, т.к. спец такой в кружке вел... Без пузыря на занятия не приходил
<l-ectrik> Самое интересное - параллельно с ВИА (Дом пионеров такое было, если кто помнит) заставляли еще в духовой ходить. Клавишника на трубу :-/
<SergeyIT> ну так перекосы и сейчас есть - Си-шника на хтмл )
<SergeyIT> кстати, а разве трубачи на клавишах не учатся?
<l-ectrik> Не знаю, в высш. может как доплнительный предмет и есть фортепианоно какое
<l-ectrik> Хотя однокласник консерву заканчивал, спец-тромбон, дополнительно-сакс
<SergeyIT> у меня племянница виолончель в музшколе изучала, но и на фортепьяно играет
<l-ectrik> Да, практикуют, для общего развития. У меня спец-аккордеон, доп-фортепиано, а в оркестре на домбре играл)
<SergeyIT> хорошо хоть муз. образование пока не угробили
<l-ectrik> да, а нас учили (радиоэлектроника) по книгам 54-го года, все на лампах, хотя мало где использовались. Препод книгу открывает и грит - параграф такой-то, учите, завтра контрольная. И все, весь текст. Кто не может сдать своими силами\знаниями - давал список Ð
<tagezi> 'v
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> l-ectrik: короче как то так кПй
<tagezi> мыша не даёт нормально выделить
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1021/h_1382388992_1059374_98a7a7cee3.jpg
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Это мой текст так виден?
<tagezi> угу..
<tagezi> у тебя скорее всего пиджин
<tagezi> да?
<l-ectrik> да
<tagezi> он такое вытворяет когда больше 255 знаков
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<l-ectrik> tagezi, спасибо, понял
<l-ectrik> вот и пользуй комбайны(
<tagezi> ну, просто не печатай очень длинные предложения и всё будет хорошо
<tagezi> ты жетам почти сочинение накатал )
<Anoxys> http://i.imgur.com/2sC0n40.png
<Anoxys> ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у меня пиджин, но все вижу
<tagezi> ну, значит пора поменять слова местами
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38227
<tagezi> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректным принятием сообщений более 255 символов. Его - именно такой. Уважайте инвалида, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче
<SergeyIT> надо плагин поставить
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ты как всегда )
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, когда же это ты электронику изучал по таким книгам?
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT, А других не было)) Закончил в 98-м
<SergeyIT> жуть, я учился в техникуме 69-73, лампы полный курс, но основное - транзисторы, микросхемы (аналог/цифра)
<l-ectrik> Я вот на нетбуке изменил кде. Поставил юнити. А то в кубунте мало того, что курсор пропадает
<l-ectrik> так еще и видео тормозит
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT, у нас это скорее было, как дополнительное. Основное - связь
<[Raiden]> теперь понятно откуда ностальгия по радио
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, передающие, конечно, лампы были
<l-ectrik> Да, усилители ламповые все
<SergeyIT> выч схемотехника была, но эвм не было в наличии, только авм
<tagezi> мне опенбокс нравиться.. сказка, абажаю его )
<tagezi> у меня в виртуалке крутиться.. иногда )
<SergeyIT> tagezi: это временно
<[Raiden]> в кде  кстати можно включить меню по клику на столе как в опенбоксе
<tagezi> на линухе с непроизносимым названием, дистр у котрой 34 мегобайта )
<tagezi> причем по функционалу она как кде, только без соплей )
 * tagezi нужно руки оторвать
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1021/h_1382390091_6781754_ca10fae675.png
<tagezi> чото они у меня ваще кривые, делаю всё по мануалу, первый раз вс криво получилось, второй ваще всё сломалось
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, это можно было делать 100 лет назад
<tagezi> ешё можно запрограмить среднюю кномку мыши так что бы она тебе текст втавляла сразу делая заметку на рабочес толе
<tagezi> только нафига это нужно?
<l-ectrik> ))
<l-ectrik> ну малоли, вдруг кому-то нужно
<[Raiden]> Это может быть нужно пользователю опенбокса. Что бы не перепривыкать
<SergeyIT> tagezi: во, разумное стало появляться
<[Raiden]> или пользователю флукса или ффвм
<tagezi> угу, а ещё нужно сделать диск С: что бы не перепровыкать
<[Raiden]> или тому кто захочет убрать классическую панель и меню пуск. По типу тех же вм что выше )  Не потеряв при этом собственно мощь всего кде.
<[Raiden]> В общем оно подходит под разную манеру юза, принятые в юникс\Х
<tagezi> не мощь.. а опустив кде до опенбокса
<[Raiden]> есть некотоаря приемственность от классических\старых вм
<[Raiden]> совсем нет, в опенбоксе нету делфьина или гвеньвю, он вообще просто вм. И реорганизация стола и меню никак не делает кде подобным функциональ просто вму ) Это всё ещё будет полноценное де, но приятное на вид пользователю вм.
<SergeyIT> преемственность хороша, когда есть обратная совместимость
<tagezi> дельфин можно перепилить так что бы у него не было зависимостей от кделиб
<SergeyIT> в вин это было (до хр, дальше не знаю)
<tagezi> впринципе, тем кому нечего делать совсем.. ибо опенбокс посзволяет сделать столько вещей, и при этом не грузит систему
<tagezi> в отличии от кде
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так умище то разрабам кде куда то девать надо
<tagezi> да, именно по этому они даже внутри минорных сборок умудряються поменять api
<tagezi> это ваще гениально.. вместо того что бы думать они только переписывают
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну, совместимость в общем-то и есть, только не на уровне конфигов или исходников, а на уровне возможностей. Допустим использовал я в компизе года 3 эффект скале и могу тут использовать эффект все окна.  Использовал где-то  переключение сто
<[Raiden]> лов просто кручением колеса на столе - могу и тут.
<[Raiden]> т.е. я могу сделать так как был оуменя 10 лет назад и не отвыкать )
<[Raiden]> хотя за это время я конечно приобрёл новые привычки ) Я иногда учусь - не совсем консерватор
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], вот написал я прогу 5 лет назад и хочу ее использовать без перекомпиляции - не тут то было
<tagezi> кстати, узнал тут, и сильно соболезную... кде форкнули
<tagezi> на гугл доках проект есть
<tagezi> гугл коде
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Это понятно. Я имел в виду приемственность возможностей. А совместимость исходников это другой вопрос , более широкий чем де )
<[Raiden]> и я знаю что такая проблема есть, но сча я не об этом
<[Raiden]> В лине вообще бывает что нельзя собрать без патчей или доработки то, что работало буквально год назад
<SergeyIT> а преемственность возможностей в де никому не нужна в реальности - это дело привычки.
<[Raiden]> Она может быть нужна тем кто уже привык.
<SergeyIT> отвыкнут
<[Raiden]> может быть ) Но не всегда получается. После того же опенбокса  привкнуть к неописуемой ущербности метасити довольно тяжело )
<SergeyIT> посмотри по телефонам, как быстро все меняется, но никто не жалуется
<[Raiden]> МОжет потому, что в основном меняется в лучшую сторону. Т.к. там  за ошибки будеш ьнаказан финансово. Как майкрософт со своим метро
<[Raiden]> Я например крайне доволен андройдом после симбиана. Но не потому, что он другой, а потому что он делает всё что я хочу.
<[Raiden]> в отличие от
<SergeyIT> а на компе в любой де ты тоже можешь делать все, что требуется от компа
<tagezi> а я женился
<tagezi> насамом деле де реально не важн - это просто привычка.. тут так, там так
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: не совсем так, имхо )
<tagezi> приспособиться к де - пару дней
<SergeyIT> это не привычка, а костность
<[Raiden]> ну тогда приспособьтесь к дефолтному юнити и радуйтесь )
<SergeyIT> я в нем и работаю )
<tagezi> вообще.. чем больше де пробую, тем больше понимаю что консоль рулит, остальное изучаеться за полтора часа
<[Raiden]> представь себе тот же телефон где для включения вифи надо команду набрать или что бы позвонитьЮ набрать что-нить типа atdp номер )
<[Raiden]> И может быть переоцениш   важность кли ифейса
<tagezi> сначало нужно телефон найти
<tagezi> и потом.. для часто используюмых вещей есть алиасы
<tagezi> можно укладывать в пару символов
 * tagezi представил и ему понравилось
<[Raiden]> когда у тебя накопится хотя бы штук 30 альясов, то придёт понимание, что граффические элементы очень сильно подсказывают что надо сделать или что ты хотел сделать. А альясы надо постоянно держать в памяти )
<Anoxys> серфить и, в частности, вводить капчу в консольных браузерах вобще сплошное удовольствие
<tagezi> у меня 3 телефона всего
<tagezi> остальные всёравно вводить с клавы приходиться.. так что 2-3 знака не делают резон
 * tagezi завёл крысу в горы )
<tagezi> тока там значки страдают, почему-то
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты как-то кидал шот кде с забавными иконками  недавно
<[Raiden]> может помниш ьлинк?
<tagezi> опенсамба?
<tagezi> ой.. опенмамба.. там 4.7 кеды
<tagezi> и установщик глючный.. ну и кды там не доконца пропилены.. просто рабочий стол настроен
<tagezi> http://www.openmamba.org/
<tagezi> это?
<[Raiden]> не, до мамбы, коричневатый такой и разрешение небольшое
<tagezi> эм
<[Raiden]> ну если не помнишь то ладно
<[Raiden]> всё, нашел https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-YVtnfenxYUU/Ul0JM9C_bBI/AAAAAAAADRI/D3AZQjLO0-c/w1053-h659-no/snapshot1.png
<tagezi> а.. блин.. я думал я кидал не кубунту
<tagezi> это кубунту ребята заделали
<tagezi> причем это режим разработаки, касколько я понимаю
<[Raiden]> Это просто 2 стола или 2 комнаты и плазмойд-переключатель
<[Raiden]> ну да, наверное )
<[Raiden]> я иконки хотел найти, в общем нашел  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Buuf+Deuce+KDE?content=76340
<tagezi> забавно смотриться )
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1022/h_1382394281_1100145_1e78c4f744.png :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я выложу в г+ это? )
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> кароче я завёл мышу... странно, она у них какая-то ваще корявая
<tagezi> какбудто на гтк сделана
<tagezi> какой там ... второй был .. старом короче
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> для гнома тоже есть такая тема, по названию найдётся
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1022/h_1382394907_8535213_a2feef61c5.jpg
<tagezi> но вроде работает шустренько
<tagezi> хотя ядро вроде под сервак собрано у них
<[Raiden]> я уж забыл что ты там смотришь. Что за дистр?
<tagezi> Alpine
<tagezi> прикольно.. вроде даже всё работает
<tagezi> они правда кде не партировали себе
<tagezi> а там реальная бинарная не совместимость.. они не gcc используют для компиляции пакетов
<[Raiden]> понятно
<[Raiden]> есть кстати компилятор от интел, но им не всё собирается
<[Raiden]> видимо из-за костлей для гцц
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> блин.. я попутал компилятор с либой
<tagezi> всё..
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> пора заканчивать развливаться с этим дистром
<tagezi> короче они вместо глибс другое используют, и им приходиться пересобирать вся.. и немного иногда подправлять
<tagezi> так что ребята пилят
<tagezi> и вот в этот дистр просто так не перенести
<[Raiden]> ясно, я понял. Бывает кстати что и версии глибц пораждают несовместимость. НАпример 2.4 ядро с текущей глибц не будет работать.
<tagezi> но они использую только свежак.. и типа пачат как можно скорее.. именно в этих 2 штуках их отличие от остальных дистров.. а так таже вазня в строке и мышководство когда всё настроил )
<tagezi> кароче, сколько я дистров не перепробывал, всё равно убунту получаеться )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> привычки дело такое.
<tagezi> странно, а Хубунту уже на кути соскочили?
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1022/h_1382395912_8640699_fb06f0e98d.jpg
<tagezi> это хубунту последняя
<[Raiden]> да наверное нет. Тема просто напоминающая немного ) Так быстро они не смогли бы
<[Raiden]> и я даже не знаю будут ли. Пока только лхде и юнити  переходят )
<tagezi> ну, может.. закругление у окна лучше сделано чкм в кубунте
<tagezi> кнопки не как у гткашной выглядат
<tagezi> ну вон 2 крысы четвйртых, а выглядят неузноваемо )
<tagezi> нужно почиать горную вики будет, может можно мордачку натянуть как-нить
<tagezi> Wasteland 2 портируют на линух )
<tagezi> почему люди первым делом советуют поменять железо?
<tagezi> разве тяжело просто мозгом думать?
<[Raiden]> иногда это лучше решение и самое простое
<[Raiden]> что-то из того что сразу не заводится легко решить, а что-то не очень или почти бесполезно
<tagezi> ну, это стало модой
<tagezi> люди напокупали себе железог и других гнобят
<tagezi> есть люди которые не могут себе купить новое железо, им нужно со старым справляться, и вместо того что бы помочь подсказать решение (а оно чаще всего есть) они начинают гнобить
<tagezi> на #alpine-linux народу больше чем у нас ))
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> сегодня было людно, счётчик до 37 дорастал
<tagezi> да.. главное что бы говорили, может потихоньку и востановиться канал
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-22
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1022/h_1382400594_3169312_41cacc6475.jpg
<tagezi> как-то так
<tagezi> короче, если руки из того места откуда они должны расти, то всё будет полюбому красиво )
<tagezi> можно и стороньюю тему прикрутить )
 * tagezi почапал спать
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/OoIOzc
<tagezi> с добрым утром
<tagezi> интересно, а исполнение кода в браузере являеться временные включением кода в код браузера?
<tagezi> ну, нагружаю я страничку с JS например, этоже програмный код, при помощи него можно рулить окнами, к примеру, получать инфу о систему... и он выполняеться в браузере
<SergeyIT> через дыры все можно
<tagezi> не, я про другое, ну да ладно.. потом лицензию почитаю.. там всё написано
<tagezi> andrex: а ты юзал арч?
<andrex> lf
<andrex> да
<tagezi> andrex: из не реально можно сделать что угодно?
<andrex> да также ка и из любого другова, разница лиш в том что все конфиги руками правиш
<andrex> к*
 * tagezi хочет лыжи
<tagezi> =)
 * andrex хочет самолет
<andrex> хотеть не вредно
<tagezi> зачем тебе самолёт?
<andrex> хвастаться перед всеми
<tagezi> в Иркутске они вроде на свалке лежали
<andrex> нету уже уперли
<tagezi> ну.. лет 10 назад, когда я был там
<tagezi> а мне лыжи что бы ездить
<tagezi> мои бескиды приказали долго жить
<andrex> ну на самолете тож ездить мона))
<tagezi> с горки кататься? )
<andrex> ну и с горки тоже
<tagezi> топлево то дорого стоит нынче
<andrex> да на пи.. кхм тащить мона
<tagezi> арч девелоперы молодцы, сделали автологин для рута при лайвсиди )
<andrex> я в багажник и салон пару бочек и все)) хватит до магазина скататься)
<tagezi> другие просто пишут введите "root root" )
<andrex> или root toor
<tagezi> ну да
<andrex> d utyne nj; fnj b d rfkmrt
<tagezi> блин.. все носяться с этой раскладкой... у кого-то даже в убунте отвалилась
<andrex> в генту тож и в кальке автозаход
<tagezi> я ещё генту не ковырял..
<andrex> хотя тама просто ентер и ты в руте)
<andrex> вроде как в бунте
<tagezi> эм.. я столет с нетинстала не ставился, я уже не помню как там
<tagezi> а ядро 3.11.2 считаеться стабильным?
 * tagezi запутался в ядрах
 * snql заюзал любимый dpkg -l linux-image-* | grep ii | grep -v [a-z]-generic | grep -v `uname -r` | awk '{ print  }' | xargs apt-get -y purge
<snql> а где райден? :) он тут один шарит
<andrex> dpkg -l linux-image-* | grep ii | grep -v [a-z]-generic | grep -v `uname -r` | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs apt-get -y purge
<andrex> dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}-* | grep ii | grep -v generic | grep -v `uname -a | awk '{print $3}'` | awk '{ print $2 }' итд
<SergeyIT> snql, ошибешься и системы нет
<andrex> SergeyIT, не боись я 100500 раз так делал
<tagezi> Райден шарку пошёл искать )
<snql> скопировалось не все, а так работает
<tagezi> а 10.04 поддерживаеться до 14 года?
<andrex> мона седом без авк но тама на строк 5ть |\|?/?\()\||)o_O
<SergeyIT> tagezi, десктоп 3 года, сервер -5
<andrex> до 14.4 и потом еще чуть чуть
<SergeyIT> хотя у меня десктоп обновляется тоже
<tagezi> ну вроде в 12 году что-то выпустили
<andrex> а у мнея обновляется но тока аптайм уже месяца 3))
<andrex> по этому страшно...
<tagezi> 16 февраля 2012 (10.04.4)
<andrex> а вот оут как нестранно всего пара днейн
<andrex> н
<tagezi> 9 мая 2013[65](для рабочих станций) апрель 2015 (серверная версия)
<andrex> да пофиг
<tagezi> я тоже так подумал
<tagezi> в мануалах арча класно сделано: "Если вы хотите сделать это вам сюда" а там с песнями и плясками вся история в подробностях с примерами аж от Адама.. и в самом конце как это делают обычно )
<andrex> будущий убивака человекв http://lenta.ru/news/2013/10/22/ubr1/
<andrex> эх, поуде на чайнике ядро пересоберу))
<Kyshtynbai> >>Удаленное управление роботом UBR-1 возможно по протоколу SSH.
<Kyshtynbai> куль ящитаю. sudo service varit_compot start
<tagezi> да они все суют туда линух, чо писать то с нуля систему
<tagezi> и скорее всего андройд какойнить
<Kyshtynbai> Неее, бубунту
<tagezi> ибо думать лень
<Kyshtynbai> и это кстати размуно. велосипед изобретать не надо.
<tagezi> эм.. я не дочитал немного, да ))
<tagezi> пайду тада поспамлю в г+
<snql> скоро линукс будет во всех кофеварках
<snql> со своим ipv6
<tagezi> хорошее уточнение "во всех"
<SergeyIT> О_о, на 10.04 100Мб обновлений приехало, и ядро новое
<SergeyIT> 42 пакета
<Kyshtynbai> Так его ж вроде уже не поддерживают?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а какое на 10.04 ядро теперь?
<SergeyIT> 2.6.32-52
<tagezi> понятно
<andrex> и всегото...
<andrex> скучный ты, SergeyIT
<SergeyIT> а я то тут причем? Сервер работает себе и работает, есть не просит (
<andrex> вот было б интересней если есть внезапно попросил бы :D
<andrex> откудато из темно ты, серега дай пожрать а, а то я уже тут пашу несколько лет а ты все не покромишь)
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> он у меня говорит, между прочим )), но есть пока не просил )
<andrex> SergeyIT, осталось на него повешать двери окна электричество винтелчцию, и придумать ии, и когда нибудь он востанет)
<andrex> вентиляцию
<andrex> ппц забыл как слово пишется)
<snql> ребята может кто помочь? после восстановления системы из режима сна, сетевые приложения некоторое время считают, что они подключены к сети
<snql> продолжается до минуты
<snql> это нормально для линуксов?
<snql> как этот системный таймаут уменьшить можно?
<Kyshtynbai> Для линуксов режим сна вообще зогадочная вещь. У меня тачпад, который, на минуточку, отключён в биосе, после выхода из режима сна включается и работает.
<SergeyIT> andrex,  сказал - "дай поесть завтра  2:00 2:05", только понять тяжело
<andrex> а нито свет отключу
<SergeyIT> ты научишь )
<andrex> :D
<SergeyIT> опять сказал - "пять часов" (он кукушкой работает, по совместительству)
<tagezi> не врут ребята из арча.. пока разбирался с установкой успел ботон спеч =)) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1022/h_1382446963_5840743_c6ce1e4801.jpg
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а когда настроишь  - россия уже в ес будет
<andrex> а когда допилиш россии уже не будет
<tagezi> сначала лыжи
<SergeyIT> про лыжи я тебя еще неделю назад предупреждал, а ты - "у меня есть"
<tagezi> не, я бескида хочу
<tagezi> пласти не то.. он блин скользкий, в нём только бегать хорошо, а в походы ходить так себе
<SergeyIT> зато с горок хорошо
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> ку
<andrex> ку
<artus> enhf
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus, дарофф
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> artus: ты прав.. сказали что "работает - не трогай" они называют этот маразм работой
<artus> tagezi, ))
<andrex> работает, ломай)
<tagezi> не работает - ломай )
<andrex> если ломай не работает круши
<artus> оу, хостера задолбали спамшелы и он даже ссху мне дал :D
<tagezi> да ну их.. пусть седят со своими "Я вчера поставил сервер(не помнб какой) он не виден и сети (не помню как) чядн?"
<artus> tagezi, шо, протух форум окончательно?
<andrex> зделал что то гдето както помогите с чемто )
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> Пропала(удалилась) домашняя папка
<andrex> оно само я ниченевидел и не делал)
<tagezi> посоветовали создать нового пользователя
<andrex> лучшеб мозг посевоетовали купить)
<tagezi> да лучше бы они сами купилибы
<andrex> ща кино досмотрю пойду поарюсь по форуму
<artus> andrex, потроль их вырвиглазными анимироваными аватарками :D
<andrex> а они помоеиу тама не работают
<artus> блин, каак меня прет конфа дебиана четкостью и лаконичность
<artus> а кто мне на пальцах обяснит прицнип считывателя кредиток для телефона, тот который в аудио втыкаетцо
<tagezi> блин, ну поставил я себе арч...
<artus> зря
<tagezi> как из него лыжи то сделать?
<artus> никак, он неедет всеравно)
<tagezi> artus: andrex сказал что из него можно что угодно слепить
<tagezi> ты наверное просто не правильно кафиги ставишь )
<artus> тебя жена бросит если ты арч начнеш лепить :D
<andrex> кстати да)
<artus> потмоу что на мумитролей у тебя времени уже не будет )
<tagezi> муми кончились (
<tagezi> а тут только по фински продают и по 9евро за 3 серии
<tagezi> это ваще грабёж
<artus> ммм, хош  я те продам за спасибо весь цикл :D
<tagezi> с галограмкой? )
<artus> цифровую копию :D
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> не форум в гогно превратилсо
<artus> гг
<tagezi> да я на амазоне куплю нормальные
<andrex> ппц меряцо уже тем что скока оперативки стим ест
<tagezi> попозже.. сейчас книжку читаем
<tagezi> andrex: я в эти разделы не захожу
<tagezi> хотя наверное нужно сделать цитатник, на поржать, иногда )
<andrex> нестоит
<tagezi> пачаму?
<andrex> потому что почему
<SergeyIT> -Стим ты что есть будешь? - Оперативку
<tagezi> думаешь все кото понимает в чем дело будет всёравно плакать?
<andrex> да фигня тама не цитатник будет а плакущник
<tagezi> ну вот..
<SergeyIT> в \windows раздел винды не монтируется
<andrex> ето че за фигня)) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229097.0;topicseen
<andrex> их тама всех нада выпилить
<andrex> одних тто фигней страдают других что допустили это
<andrex> что
<artus> мммм, вобщем от меня только связка из 15 матерных слов :D
<SergeyIT> каждый день почти это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231818.0;topicseen
<artus>  знак восклицания в треугольнике же , на... заче логи, есть же треугольник
<andrex> а просто писатели, тама маунт прям говорит что сделать
<andrex> ага и геометрические фигуры тоже круто в описание сувать))
<artus> хм, чтоль взять себе считыватель кредиток для телефона :D
 * tagezi ушёл искать у себя диск с:
<andrex> /c:
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231849.0
<tagezi> наверное синик, красный и жолтый )
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231841.0
<tagezi> ура )
<SergeyIT> и цвет не поленился изменить
<andrex> Коль считаете себя столь высоким спецом в данной области, то не забывайте указывать как из режима восстановления запускать консоль и получать доступ к записи файлов(а не только read-only)
<andrex> а это не очевидно разве))
<artus> нафигу дураку режим востановления если он в rw перемаунтитцо не может
<baronos> Фи таким быть
<andrex> иногда форум без бочки валедолу не почитать))
<andrex> лан пойду сервак майна подниму чтоли
<andrex> а то делать нефиг
<baronos> Тогда пойду фф ОС поставлю
<snql> ребята кто квирку юзает?
<andrex> райден
<snql> я когда текст копировать пытаюсь он уезжает на 1-2 символа в сторону
<snql> да, и где райден? он тут один шарит
<tagezi> Райден шарилку ищет )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: у тебя же квирк
<baronos> Поищи его на канале федоры в джаббере, он там лейнер вроде
<Kyshtynbai> так!
<tagezi> snql: Kyshtynbai
<artus> нафига тебе гогноквирка?
<andrex> telnet нада юзать
<tagezi> что бы тоже шарить )
<Kyshtynbai> в венде ничего приличнее нету
<snql> все что на qt говном быть не может уже по определению
<andrex> есть хчат
<Kyshtynbai> платный он на венде
<andrex> и еще чагото есть
<Kyshtynbai> или сам собирай
<Kyshtynbai> я копал под винду собирать).
<artus> грибы такие грибы, да
<snql> [22:23:07] <tagezi> snql: Kyshtynbai
<snql> что?
<tagezi> snql: а чо тебе куасел не люб?
<tagezi> snql: у него квирк
<tagezi> snql: ты хотел
<andrex> да куча ирц клиентов под вин проста искать нада лучше и покашерней чем квирк
<snql> ладно
<tagezi> райден в джабере
<snql> я квиркой с года 2006 где-то пользуюсь
<andrex> вон даж irssi есть
<snql> а может и раньше
<andrex> или sii
<snql> нету таких же функциональных как kvirc
<snql> и не будет больше, вымирает протокол
<Kyshtynbai> Короче это вопрос холивара. Был бы вичат я бы вичат юзал. А так вот квирк.
<Kyshtynbai> Или собрать его под цыгвин чтоль... Хотя я и венду-ту скоро снесу, скорей всего. В игры я чо-то как-то наигралсо( не прут.
<tagezi> игры зло
<tagezi> кде тоже, впринципе
<tagezi> а в гноме есть пиджин
<andrex> а пофиг ваше дело, мое дело предложить)
<Kyshtynbai> А вот шла с ноутом венда, зашытая в спец раздел на диске. Если этот диск склонировать клонзиллой и куда-нибудь заныкать, а потом (предварительно его переконопатив) разклонировать, то, интересно, венда сможет загрузится с этого тайного раздела? Так, н
<Kyshtynbai> а всякий случай сохранить лицензионную венду хотелось бы.
<andrex>  /j ##windows
<Kyshtynbai> Эх.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, забей, она у тя не лецинзеонная, а так, еоем версия ниочем :)
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе).
<Kyshtynbai> как 13.10 то? Глюки есть?
<artus> глюки там с 11й версии
<snql> :)
<snql> сносишь юнити и нету глюков
<snql> когда-нибудь я соберу свое ядро, а не буду юзать pae, но это совсем другая история...
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: у тебя такой маленький винт на ноуте?
<Kyshtynbai> 320 штоле. Я и хочу поэтому его склонить и вставить террабайтник.
<tagezi> сказка на ночь
<tagezi> Thunderbird и синий конверт
<tagezi> блин, я не могу от нашего форума )
<artus> так, кто не спит, а напомните мне устамшему как фаиндятся дериктории с чмодами на них в три семерки
<shenmue> здраствуйте. у меня все работает
<shenmue> :P
<artus> у тя какой
<shenmue> fhnec ns 'nj vyt&
<Kyshtynbai> -зукь
<shenmue> артус ты это мне?
<Kyshtynbai> -perm 0777
<artus> ммм, а без 0 оно только файло ищет чтоль?
<shenmue> на хабре узнал про команду mtr  . красота прям
<Kyshtynbai> так ты дай -type d
<artus> ну пусто, но чето я не верю :D
<Kyshtynbai> а шо собсна такова) много чтоль директорий с 777 :) ?
<artus> да вот засрали же шелами магазинку , должы быть :D
<Kyshtynbai> гы).
<artus> я же говорю, хочтер даже ссху уже дал чтоб я почистил, а мне ну прямм ваааще ломает :D
<Kyshtynbai> гыгы, я щас щапустил, три директории нашлись, одна от зеноса, другая от движка форума.
<Kyshtynbai> при том что не зеноса не форума уж нету.
<Kyshtynbai> щас буду истреблять.
<artus> причем меня таак прет кривость в правах, я владелец вроде как, но из под шела удалить хтаксесс не могу, и даже из под вебморды не могу, хотя там и 777 стоало, вобщем пришлось обнулить и задать ему только чтение всем :)
<artus> пааатамушта лень вспоминать рабочие правила для директории с картинками :D
<artus> ну и как минимум ниодна бяка уж точно не запилит туда ничего своего :D
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<artus> да блин, запилить ваще все рекурсивно с правами 444 и пусть весь мир подождет :D
<Kyshtynbai> если владелец удалить не может то это походу chattr хитрый стоять может.
<artus> угу, и поставлен он шелом
<tagezi> 444 же директория читаться не будет
<artus> ну на файло
<tagezi> а.. ну на картинки? да.. зачем им больше то?
<artus> правда и форма заказзов наверно отвалитцо, но это мелочи :D
<Kyshtynbai> чо это не будет то
<Kyshtynbai> а ну да экзекут
<tagezi> блин.. тоже нужно пройтись по всем дискам, выпилить вирусы =)
<tagezi> в дириктории бит на исполнение как-то по другому работает.. мне всё влом ман прочитать.. знаю что если убрать то нифига не кашерно становиться )
<tagezi> а вот запись в директорию всяким посторонним личностям нужно закрывать
<Kyshtynbai> иполнение на директорию разрешает листинг вроде бы.
<artus> втопку исполнение на дерикторию ставить
<tagezi> ну как скажишь..
<tagezi> Ты это.. я уже все ролики пересмотрел, давай новые )
<artus> tagezi, ммм? :D
<artus> ща
<tagezi> о, валкадав
<Kyshtynbai> Што волкодав)?
<artus> волкодавит
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Uf2gCA
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да артус в г+ гадит роликами второй день уже мне на стену )
<tagezi> волкодав - хеловиса
<Kyshtynbai> найдёцца свой аднажды валкадаааав
<tagezi> ща воин вереска )
<tagezi> угу
<Kyshtynbai> а чего генты нету, гентушники самые пьющии наоборот.
<artus> пааатом эльфа против немцеф и закончим оборотнем :D
<tagezi> незнаю.. спились наверное
<Kyshtynbai> а я этого волкодава вживую видел на концерте пикника как ни странно. она прям с арфой приехала, неплохо так выступила.
<artus> ммм, она всегда с арфой ездеет ) и арфа у нее стоит некисло
<Kyshtynbai> в какой щас дистре гномятина самая свежая, никто не в курсе?
<artus> федора как всегда
<Kyshtynbai> арфа вообще очень дорогой инструмент
<artus> но. фтопку федороф, онли дебиян
<Kyshtynbai> дебиян 3.4 кажысь, елси не изголяться а ставить из реп.
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле по дефолту
<artus> ну и фиг с ним, посему мне и лень ставить , правда мне и бп лень менять сгоревший :D
<Kyshtynbai> хыхыэ
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: собери из исходников )
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1283144/fd1f2171 я сегодня наработался :D
<Kyshtynbai> да умучаешься собирать). хотя вариант в принципе.
<artus> собирал из исходников :D
<Kyshtynbai> а што ето)?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а ты сделай ак на лакчпаде и гручи туда, пусть сам собирает )
<Kyshtynbai> а ланчпад то при чем) это ж дебиан.
<tagezi> он и под дебиан вроде умеет, не?
<Kyshtynbai> не ф курсе.
<tagezi> он вроде даж под сусю умел
<tagezi> или отменили? Косманафт всё подсебя всех подгребает?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, типа такого что-то http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQEOiPKg32o
<artus> только больше :D
<artus> чуть-чуть
<Kyshtynbai> аниии киииииборги!
<Kyshtynbai> клевая вещь
<artus> угу
<Kyshtynbai> а из-под чего оно управляецца? дос? вин95)? Или что-то своё?
<tagezi> видел? бегают кругом и охают. а потом: "уработался" )
<artus> линуха
<tagezi> дебиан )
<artus> даже больше, бубунта :D
<Kyshtynbai> ваще куль,
<tagezi> оно может убунтой управляться?
<tagezi> вот зачем ему ссш на сервак нужен был )
<artus> ну под бунту собран управлялко
<artus> не, ссх мне нужна была чтоб магазинку вылечить
<tagezi> чо, на разных серверах? )
<tagezi> а я думал ты из дома теперь им рулить будешь )
<Kyshtynbai> а там чертежы в какой-то софтине скармливаюцца? из-под сапра какого-то?
<Kyshtynbai> для руки для этой чертежы, я имею ввиду.
<artus> да сапр любой который g-code выдать может в приницпе
<artus> хотя можно и от руки намонстрячить прогамму)
<artus> револьверка с инструментом у них класно организована, надо себе такую сделать
<Kyshtynbai> ваще вещь. на рынок на строительный такую, сколько бы здоровья таджы бы сэкономили себе. Я тут давеча полочки покупал, так они тааак медленно их рубали и с перекурами).
<artus> да невапрос :D даеш денех, полтора месяца и у тя такой :D
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе) мне ставить некуда(!
<artus> нуу, любой размер по желанию :D
<artus> первый вообще делали длинной 6.4 метра :D
<Kyshtynbai> вот это я понимаю продакт плейсмент у Артуса)!
<Kyshtynbai> Не, я на тридэ принтор копить буду). Буду модели танчегов сам делать. И вархамерра тонны).
<artus> фрезер с чпу - и хоть из чугуния точи :D
<artus> а если 5ти координатку - то ваще круть
<Kyshtynbai> я представляю скоко это стоит).
<artus> ну, в 7-8 влезть можно в приницпе
<Kyshtynbai> прикольна
<Kyshtynbai> болванки ещё надо вагон
<Kyshtynbai> а одну комнату станок, в ванной склад сырья, в другую конмату готовые изделия, внизу магазин, ваще я всё продумал.
<Kyshtynbai> осталось вспомнить инжынерную графику которую я так и не здал и нарубать чертежей)) или скочать в интернетах, конечно.
<Kyshtynbai> ещё понять сколько он жрёт лепестричества чтобы не пришел счёт как за коллайдер).
<artus> ну, полторашка обвязка + шпиндель, тут какой поставш, но в среднем возмем полтора , для не пилить люминь в 16мм за один проход - пойдет :D
<Kyshtynbai> Эх! Мечты, мечты.
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231856.0
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> ща меня артус кикнет=)
 * tagezi прикрыл голову тазиком
<artus> ыыыыыы
<tagezi> арчиводы рекомендуют расчерчивать жесткий диск гпартедом с лавсиди убунты )
<artus> че, ламарчерам без убунты и арч не поставить?
<tagezi> ну, я оказываеться не поставил )
<tagezi> перезагрузился а он у меня пустой )
<tagezi> почемуто )
 * tagezi думает что ему везёт, он ставит на виртуалку
<andrex> o_O как так а я поставил
<UNIm95> tagezi:  лол
<UNIm95> еще по моменту с гпартед
<UNIm95> и второй лол за удачный инсталл
<tagezi> да я тупанул с грабом )
<andrex> правда лень конфиги править так охота на когото сплюнуть это неблагодарное занятие
<tagezi> вот я ток не понимаю.. им реально нравиться делать вот всё это фигню?
<tagezi> там же больше половины вещей и выбора то нет
<UNIm95> tagezi: расскажи подробнее
<andrex> я знаю кто будет мне конфиги править)
<tagezi> andrex: UNIm95?
<tagezi> =)
<UNIm95> tagezi: мимо
<andrex> да
<andrex> мимо
<andrex> это будет tagezi !
<tagezi> andrex: хочешь что бы у тебя потом ничего не запускалось и бекапы не спасали? )
<andrex> ,elti lhtcbhjdfncj gjrf dct bltfkmyj yt pfhf,jnftn
<andrex> будеш дресироватся пока все идеально неначнет работать
<UNIm95> tagezi: так какую фигню делают арчеры?
<andrex> незапустилось, розгами по спине
<tagezi> добрый andrex )))
<tagezi> UNIm95: я думаю им больше делать в жизни просто нечего )
<UNIm95> tagezi: это получаются новые гентушники?
<UNIm95> точнее гентушник-лайт?
<tagezi> ну, да.. у них же можно из бинарников ставить, типа )
<tagezi> хотя в генту тоже можно, если захотеть )
<tagezi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)
<tagezi> сравнение дистров с точки зрения арча
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  генту-лайт
<tagezi> да помоему просто школота которой делать нефиг
<tagezi> но поставить нужно )
<UNIm95> ладно я спать
<andrex> о утра кстати :D
<tagezi> andrex: у меня складываеться впечатление, что вас там 3 человека, или ты ваще не спишь
<andrex> меня много)
<tagezi> кстати, арч реально лайт )) они нано юзают по умолчанию.. в Аотпай линуксе vi стоит )
<tagezi> Альпайн*
<artus> ви тоже торт в приницпе
<artus> даже более тортовый чем нано, но блин руки не доходят запомнить полтора нужных хоткея
<tagezi> ну.. я и не спорю.. но когда редко с ним встречаешься, и вдруг он.. мозг пытаеться первые 15 секунд на изнанку вывернуться )
<artus> да ладно, там все просто даже если ничего не знать :D
<tagezi> ага, особено если ничего не знать )) вилку из розетки долой и спать )
<artus> ну, q! главное помнить :)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> я поставил.. блин, столько нового об убунту узнал )
<tagezi> щас скомпилю apt-get и дальше будет проще )
<artus> :D
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-23
<andrex> pacman -S apt-get
<andrex> хы а его нету тама))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: прилетела первая из мышей от китайцев. пользую на работе. интересно насколько аккума хватит
<artus> уц
<andrex> бу
<artus> :D
<andrex> тя на толксах постоянно какойто поляк мен ищет)
<artus> угу, это он стуча в бубен призывает меня в аську войти :D
<andrex> фи таким быть
<artus> ну пока живет транспорт у инка она у меня есть :D ибо я не то что пароля, я номера ее не помню :D
<andrex> а у мня шестизнак гдето был, тока я уже тож не помню какой) и пароль тоже не помню и ваще не помню когда тама был последний раз
<andrex> 8 лет прошло как никак
<artus> ну таж фигня и с шестизнаком, тольо нафига я его брутил непонятно, наверно для галочки :D
<andrex> аналогично)
<andrex> ща нас посодют
<artus> да кто ж меня посадит то, я же памятник :D
<andrex> а я статуя
<artus> в полной комплектации? :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я думал ты 2 разом заказал )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. аукционы. поставил цель не дороже 120 руб
<artus> барыыыгааа
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231860.0
<tagezi> Это что внорме теперь?
<artus> гг
<andrex> ща напишу ему много мата
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400571705962
<andrex> и мня исключат пои из той компашки
<andrex> а не нехочу, лень
<tagezi> я модератору пожаловался, скорее всего перенесут в разговоры обовсём
<tagezi> закрыли тему оставив ссылку
<artus> tagezi, не стесняйсся жамкать кнопашку - сообщить модератору
<andrex> раз 20 чтоб ух точно
<andrex> ж
<artus> надо кстати наваять скрипт чтоб ходил рекурсивно по всем страничкам и жамкал на жалобы во всех постах :D
<tagezi> =)
<artus> чтоб не расслаблялись
<tagezi> угу, и что бы сам ip менял переодически
<artus> да ip эт лехко
<tagezi> онибы ещё под матом так писали
<tagezi> ваще.. короче )
<SergeyIT> вы команду стоплох создаете?
<artus> вливайся
<tagezi> не, нужно сначало можеров остановить, они ваще беспредел творят
<tagezi> д*
<SergeyIT> с ними хуже - лохомодеры непобедимы
<tagezi> ну, эдо доёт какую-то толику апровданию тем блогерам, которые уходят из сообщества на вольные хлеба
<tagezi> потому что в какой-то момент, человеку который соображает вот этот бардак становиться ваще нестерпим
 * tagezi не проснулся
<snql> что может быть лучше недожаренного мяса с кровью и сериал декстер, замечательное начало дня
<artus> ммм, я б сказал что лучше :D
<SergeyIT> кто ходит в гости по утрам... ?
<snql> я не каннибал, кажется нет
<snql> ага, тот поступает мудро, что там 100 грамм, то там 100 грамм, проснулся снова утро
<tagezi> испортили хороший мультик
<tagezi> нужно будет с женой, как-нибудь пересмотреть союзмультфильм
<SergeyIT> чем же испортили?
<tagezi> песенку испортили )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сейчас у нас продажу серии дисков с мильтиками (ссср)  рекламируют
<snql> какие-то чудеса
<snql> обновление для хрома. но требует более новые либы, которых нету в 12.04
<snql> в итоге пакет без изменений
<SergeyIT> snql, напиши новые - делов то )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/u4JorX
<Malkav> Привет всем
<Malkav> народ, такой вопрос. где найти php-fpm версии 5.4  под ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<Svetlana> !info php-fpm
<Malkav> !info php-fpm
<Malkav> и?
<Svetlana> Проклятие, неужели её нужно компилить? Бота тут нет, но в другом канале он не находит упаковку с таким названием.
<Malkav> мне уже подсказали на другом канале. ppa:ondrej/php5 - репа под 12.04 есть
<Malkav> теперь бы найти накую же репу для imagemagick и nodejs
<Svetlana> ppa:chris-lea/node.js  nodeja 0.10.21
<Svetlana> s/ja/js/
<Malkav> спасибо
<Malkav> у него же и для redis есть)
<Malkav> Так.. Такой еще вопросик - как поставить VLC дефолтным плеером. Замена в настройках приложений почему-то ничего не дала. 12.04
<SergeyIT> tagezi, опять опередил (
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> Malkav: что 12.04?
<SergeyIT> только вот что такое алкоритм - я не понял ))
<Malkav> tagezi - это версия Ubuntu которую я использую
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я думаю в его случае это одно и тоже )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в алку часто заходишь?
<tagezi> Malkav: прости, я писате а не читатель.. нашёл где ты писал
<tagezi> Алку — небольшой астероид из группы главного пояса.
<tagezi> о_О
<SergeyIT> алка - магазины в финке по продаже алкоголя
<tagezi> SergeyIT: как у вас дефолтные плееры меняються в LTS?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а.. не, не захожу вообще.. я не пью 15 лет ужо )
<SergeyIT> я музыку не слушаю
<tagezi> это видео крутит )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я помню про 15 лет )
<tagezi> бубнилка ты )
<SergeyIT> я даже не знаю, какой у меня проигрыватель )
<andrex> SergeyIT, аудио видео фото тексто плеер)
<tagezi> у него комп только невнятно разговаривает )
<SergeyIT> так хоть есть с кем поговорить
<tagezi> http://vimeo.com/72471214#at=0
<SergeyIT> tagezi, все экстремализм постишь?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: скучаю.. хочеться в горы
<SergeyIT> в какие?
<tagezi> да в любые
<tagezi> уже не важно нахвание
<tagezi> з*
<SergeyIT> в горах красиво - это да
<tagezi> http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/744744-10-best-quotes-from-linus-torvalds-keynote-at-linuxcon-europe
<tagezi> выдержки из последнего интервью с Линусом
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231893.0
<tagezi> лол )
<SergeyIT> ну так если хочется человеку, почему нет
<artus> неспать
<tagezi> да ну.. я уже не могу плакать
<tagezi> пойду арчь пересоберу
<tagezi> хотя не.. пойду наваяю какойнить скрипт который делает что-нибудь жутко не нужное
<SergeyIT> не забудь побольше rm -rf использовать - прочищает хорошо
<tagezi> не, я наверное какуюнить псевдо-табличку нарисую с чемнибудь
<tagezi> вот только с чем?
<tagezi> хм.. вот задумаешь сделать что-нибудь понастоящему бесмысленное, и не знаешь что
<matrixd> tagezi: давай пилить скрипт для преобразования xls таблиц в latex
<tagezi> не, из этого каконить чайник найдёт пользу
<tagezi> можно было бы xml переводит в формат фотошопа )
<matrixd> :D
<tagezi> вот так всегда.. искал тему написать бесмысленный скрип, нашёл полезный (который тоде хотел написать, потом)
<tagezi> а для чего было сделано who am i в баше?
<_d4vid> ky..
<SergeyIT> может после фильма
<_d4vid> Svetlana, как дела в .ау?
<_d4vid> Svetlana, как давно за убунтой?
<_d4vid> или ты местная агентша анб? ^^
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а ты вывод видел? )
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1023/h_1382539546_1753595_f6426e2d81.jpg
<_d4vid> Lera eto dochki komp?
<_d4vid> сорри
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> мой
<_d4vid> Лера вроде девечßе имя..
<SergeyIT> _d4vid:  все то тебе знать надо
<_d4vid> гг
<tagezi> _d4vid: ссылку в студию
<_d4vid> без любопытства нет прогресса)
<SergeyIT> Валерия
<_d4vid> какую ссылку?
<tagezi> почему-то Саша, Женя, Валя, Вася - это нормальные мужские имена, а Лера девичее сразу )
<_d4vid> Лера – это яркая, смелая и довольно авторитарная девушка, которая часто проявляет свое недовольство. Но нельзя сказать, что она характеризуется отсутствием дисциплины и гибкости. Лера стремится добиться успеха в жизни, поэтому может часто бы
<_d4vid> ть гордой и немного замкнутой. Обладательница имени Лера уверена в себе, идеи в ее голове настолько огромны и масштабны, что она уверена, что весь мир будет у ее ног. Но она не властолюбива, хотя хотела бы быть богатой.
<_d4vid> :)
<tagezi> _d4vid: это на каком ты порно сайте вычитал? )
<_d4vid> http://www.kakzovut.ru/names/lera.html
<tagezi> вообще, обще распрострянёный стереотип
<tagezi>  у народа почемуто не складываеться в голове полные имена и сокращёные
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> не обижайся..
<_d4vid> я же шутя..
<tagezi> да, я за 36 лет привек )
<_d4vid> пока ппл.
<tagezi> привык*
<tagezi> потом и призказка появилась: Друзья и родственики меня зовут Лера, вроги и начальство Валерийм. Позиционируйте себя правильно )
 * tagezi спать что ли пойти
<SergeyIT> лучше домой )
<tagezi> о.. серёга домой отвалился
<snql> верните райдера
<snql> некому задавать тупые вопросы
<adminn> посоветуйте плеер для прослушивания расшаренной по самбе и dlna музыки из локальной сети. clementine что-то все время буферизириует, banshee виснет и отображает сетевые устройства через раз.
<snql> vlc
<snql> со стримами отлично дружит
<tagezi> mplayer
<tagezi> можено мордочку из псевдографики накрутить если очень уж влом печатать
<tagezi> snql: он на джабере окалачиваеться постоянно
<tagezi> ему тут скычно, никто не тролит его, матом не ругаються.. не флудят
<tagezi> про кде всё знают лучше чем он )
<tagezi> artus: тук
<tagezi> спит блин
<tagezi> andrex: у вас ктонить на месте? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебя snql вызвал?
<snql> понадобилось всего одно зеркало, свеча и фотография
<snql> tagezi << в целом все отлично
<xperement> вечера, проблема с переключателем раскладок решается?
<xperement> 13.10
<snql> о хипстер
<xperement> snql: новая молитва?
<snql> xperement << попробуй три раза перед сном "благородица упаси, раскладку мне верни, дай силы, нечисть с багтрекера уведи, кодеров благослови"
<snql> дай им силы изгнать ирода грозного
<snql> из греха нашего. аминь
<nikitko> привет парни
<artus> вечер
<nikitko> Доброй ночи*
<nikitko> Никто не подскажет, как откатить наутилус(ubuntu 13.04) до версии постарее?
<nikitko> не нравится то, что нельзя отображение папки сделать в виде списка, а только 2 варианта, сетка и содержание
<l-ectrik> nikitko, дык гуглится жеш в один набор в гугле
<l-ectrik> http://habrahabr.ru/qa/41004/
<tagezi> artus: ты башь ещё помнишь?
<tagezi> хотя наверное он мужчина =)
<nikitko> l-ectrik хм, забавно...:) гуглил по разному. А под "списком" он понимал то, что сейчас подразумевается "объекты в виде списка". Спасибо тебе добрый человек
<artus> tagezi, ммм? ты о чем?
<tagezi> artus: можно быстро добить строку до нужной длины пробелами?
<[Raiden]> а наутилусе из цинамона так же?
<[Raiden]> если нет - можно найти ппа и поставить его
<artus> tagezi, нуу, стучи быстро быстро :D
<tagezi> artus: =)
<l-ectrik> [Raiden], не пользовался довно корицей, но вроде там немо не?
<tagezi> заначит будем кастыли городить
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ну вроде да, я название забыл. Сути не меняет.
<l-ectrik> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/get-nautilus-34-features-back-in-ubuntu.html
<l-ectrik> по ссылке поставить можно
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1023/h_1382552955_4686214_1f16cebd75.jpg
<tagezi> хочу что бы в конце красиво было
<tagezi> artus: а как к истории в скрипте добраться помнишь?
<artus> чего???? ты чего тут ругаешся такими выражениями? :D
 * tagezi виновато потупился
<tagezi> извиняюсь
<tagezi> нужно будет andrexещё помучить )
<[Raiden]> ты же программер, узнай ширину терминала и расставь черточки в кнце строки
<[Raiden]> или типа того )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да это ваще не проблемма, в циклах всё сделать, просто я думал уже кто-то придумал до меня
<snql> баш ведь выполняется со строки?
<tagezi> можно и с файла
<snql> ну вот зацикли себе черточки тогда
<tagezi> оточнокакжеяне допуртодоэтого
<tagezi> я думал в баше придумали оналог класса стринг
<tagezi> или что-то подобное.. ну да ладно..
<[Raiden]> Я давно не разминался в баше, думаю над осмотреть в сторону printf , либо вот так можно
<[Raiden]> tput cup 1 ${COLUMNS} ;echo "|"
<[Raiden]> 1 тут первая строка, а колумнс - ширина терминала в символах.
<tagezi> хм.. можно и от этого плясать..
<tagezi> но жумаю нужно попробовать сед или авк попробовать припахать
<[Raiden]> можно ещё обрезать в конце строки всё типа пробелов и табов. Посчитать её длинну и потом вставить нехватающее количество пробелов и Ш в конце
<tagezi> длину строки я знаю.. тоесть могу понять сколько нужно пробелов добавить.. нада автоматизировать
<[Raiden]> тут как раз сед нужен, по идее
<[Raiden]> гуд
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> пойду капать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо )
<[Raiden]> отсюда и до обеда, потом проверим ))
<[Raiden]> а твоя цель именн онаскриптить? МОжно по идее покодить на ncurses
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, я себе сделал цель немного башь вспомнить(подучить), я могу и на с++ и на питоне свё это сделать быстро и не принуждённо
<tagezi> это бессмысленная програма, просто красивая
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> понятно
<[Raiden]> про tput можно почитать в баш инпут хавту если что.  В  адванцед баш програминг этого нет
<snql> надо вскрываться
<snql> нету нормального драйвера для ati4000 и зачем так жить, когда все игры тормозят
<[Raiden]> не перепутай " зачем так жить" c  "зачем жить"
<snql> а какая разница? :)
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать жить иначе, вмесот вскрываться.
<[Raiden]> например пойти и ку пить нвидию
<snql> а они ее мне в бук впаяют?
<[Raiden]> а.. это всё осложняет.
<[Raiden]> Тогда просто учитывай работу  радеонов в линуксе при покупке нового ноута, если не можешь поменят ьпрям сча.
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> а оупенсорсного нормального ждать не стоит?
<snql> я не в курсе, может хотя бы документацией поделились
<snql> если не хотят поддерживать сами
<SergeyIT> на 9600про - работает
<[Raiden]> Ну, вообще, в теории он и сча уже нормальный. По крайней мере нативные игры должны играться
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере не редко хвалят открытый драйвер. Сам я не проверял - избавился от радеонов года 3 назад.
<snql> вот завтра специально сравню фпс в glxgears
<SergeyIT> выбросил?
<[Raiden]> я уж не помню, вроде продал с мамкой вместе и процем )
<[Raiden]> Сча должно быть лучше чем во времена актуальности 9600про.
<[Raiden]> но со всеми линейками радеонов или нет - неизвестно
<snql> старина гейб обещал нам золотые горы, а получили мы гору какашек
<[Raiden]> Это есть такая народная русская песня. Слов не помню, но там мужик бабе обещает златые горы и реки полные вина.
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> :)
<[Raiden]> а тем временем всеми ругаемая за закрытый драйвер нвидия обещает поддерживать  не только геймеров, но и разработчиков игр. И д окучи уже вышел  второй бета-драйве на котором можно запустить вейланд.
<[Raiden]> Жаль они мне не платят за рекламу
<snql> https://vk.com/wall-33025660_57033
<artus> рррр, кааакой же упоротый тимвиииверрр, это нечтоооо
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1023/h_1382557448_5615194_7f344f1f3b.png
<tagezi> Это же другая тема, не?
<tagezi> какраз та что на 13.10 была
<tagezi> на ней иконка долфина тоже поменялась
<[Raiden]> та же тема. Просто тогда дельфин был открыт до применения и иконка не успела перерисоваться.
<tagezi> а, понятно
<[Raiden]> а ты не постил в гугл+? были коменты? :)
<UNIm95> народ кто с postgrsql работал?
<UNIm95> какой там клиент бд?
<UNIm95> у mysql что бы попасть к бд просто в терминале пишешь mysql
<UNIm95> А тут как?
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<tagezi> [Raiden]: постил.. некоторым понравилось
<[Raiden]> ну я рад )
<Svetlana> _d4vid, за убунтой нормально
<tagezi> Svetlana: да он в бота превратился
<tagezi> и не слышит ничего
<Svetlana> _d4vid, привет :)
<Svetlana> tagezi, давайте проверим :)
<tagezi> да ради бога )
<[Raiden]> про соль ещё есть непонятки
<[Raiden]> не туда
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> sed  -e :a -e 's/^.\{1,70\}$/ &/;ta')
<tagezi> выровнять по правому краю
<tagezi> по 70 символу
<tagezi> sed  -e :a -e 's/^.\{1,20\}$/& /;ta')
<tagezi> выровнять по левому краю и добавить проббелов )
<tagezi> ваще, офигеть )
<[Raiden]> гуд )
<[Raiden]> в заметки суну, я регекспы хреново запоминаю
<tagezi> я наверное тоже.. не понимаю почему два -e нужно, ваще объяснить не могу
<tagezi> первое говорит что будет скрипт
<[Raiden]> два  е всеравно что два вызова.
<[Raiden]> по идее
<tagezi> ну, первая говорит что будет скрипт а не фай скриптов, потом переменная, потом опять -e
<tagezi> потом скрипт
<tagezi> aa=$(echo "$BASH" | sed  -e :a -e 's/^.\{1,20\}$/& /;ta') | echo "$aa" > filename
<tagezi> и ещё не понимаю, почему не 21 символ а 22 получаеться
 * tagezi ушёл читать книгу жене
<tagezi> потом приду буду доразбираться
<[Raiden]> перевод строки наверное
<tagezi> всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-24
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> странно..
<tagezi> пров днс уронил, блин.. растяпа )
<tagezi> всё за них приходиться делать )
<andrex> подними свой, и если упадет буш грить чеж я такой рукодырый
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> да я к гуглю прицепился пока
<tagezi> andrex: насамом деле тут админы классные, инет работает бесперебоев и днём и ночью и скоростьь нормальную держит, и протаколы некоторые зашиты намертво
<tagezi> это скорее просто общие траблы финки, после ветров и обрывов всяких
<tagezi> а может оборудование перенастраивают и забыли прицепить днс )
<andrex> протоколы
 * andrex отсыпал ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, tagezi
<andrex> рад за тебя xD
<tagezi> andrex: во ты вредный.. пол пятого утра, человеку, после написания бесмысленных скриптов на sed, с больным горлом, бубнить про запятые )
<artus> а зачем ты горлом писал скрипты7
<artus> утра лер
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> чото я приболел.. организм, наверное, мёду хочет =)
<artus> ну так дай ему меду, что ж ты так издеваешся над нещасным организьмом то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Вотки с перцем ему!
<tagezi> угу, и в рианимацию )
<tagezi> можно сразу уж тогда.. там вколят чтонить посильнее )
<artus> tagezi, ну как вариант обестцо валиума и слабительного :) и пусть весь мир подождет
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> ктонить знает что значит второе -e в этой хрени? sed  -e :a -e 's/^.\{1,40\}$/& /;ta')
<artus> а это призыв младшего демона второго круга ада
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> блин, вымораживают учебники написаные копипастерами для копипастеров (
<lameroid> ghbdtn dctv
<lameroid> привет всем
<lameroid> господа помогите пожалуйста
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<lameroid> пытаюсь ставить Xubintu 13.04 при установке выдает такое libng error:Read Error [13.295132] Kernel panic - not suncing: Attemped to killinit! exitcode=0x00000100 [13.295132] [13.295166] drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console Что это и как это лечить?
<lameroid> ставлю с флешки
<lameroid> и биос по дефолту скидывал
<lameroid> бесполезно он даже лайв сиди не дает запустить
<lameroid> но перед этим я нажал обновить до 13.10 после обновления он умер
<lameroid> загружается только под рутом и то у него нет права на исполнение, только на чтение фс, я решил поставить снвоа 13.04 и собственно вот
<tagezi> lameroid: думаю, тебе нужно на форум идти.. все спят сейчас
<lameroid> угу( на форуме все спят просто круглосуточно(
<lameroid> я уже и в двух группах вконтакте, и на форуме)))
<lameroid> отвечать начнут что угодно только не по теме
<tagezi> ну, если хочешь можешь ждать, мож кто проснёться
<lameroid> видимо придется
<lameroid> IRC как то всегда было пристанищем умных людей
<lameroid> хотя то было в 2000х годах во времена далнета, сейчас кто знает)
<tagezi> далнет и умные люди были уже в 200Х несовместимы
<tagezi> ты ещё чатру вспомни
<tagezi> lameroid: чото я на форуме не вижу твоей темы
<lameroid> xfnhe gjvy.
<lameroid> чатру помню
<lameroid> http://forum.xubuntu-ru.net/
<lameroid> вот на этом я форуме
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<tagezi> тут народу больше
<tagezi> в раздел для новичков пиши, там больше советчиков )
<lameroid> спасибо
<tagezi> незачто )
<tagezi> ещё не факт что они дадут ответ, и не факт что это будет работать... завпросто могут сказать что нить про новое железо и установку убнты )
<tagezi> убунты )
<lameroid> фиг то там новое железо
<lameroid> комп дены
<lameroid> жены
<lameroid> феном трехядерный
<lameroid> 4 гига оперативы
<lameroid> и я на нее ставил уже xubuntu 13.04
<tagezi> им это не указ )
<lameroid> только вот она нажала обновить до 13.10
<lameroid> ну и все, оно обновилось и комп больше не жил
<lameroid> при загрузке вываливается под рутов в консоль и фс монтируется только для чтения даже для рута
<lameroid> я решил просто переставить снова 13.04
<lameroid> и вот при установке она теперь так вот мерзко ругается
<l-ectrik> lameroid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187214/kernel-panic-not-syncing-attempted-to-kill-init не твое?
<lameroid> НЕ СОВСЕМ
<lameroid> сори капс
<l-ectrik> у тебя при установке ругается?
<lameroid> libng error:Read Error [13.295132] Kernel panic - not suncing: Attemped to killinit! exitcode=0x00000100 [13.295132] [13.295166] drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console
<lameroid> дада при установке
<lameroid> когда на синем фоне с надписью xubuntu крутится индикатор
<lameroid> потом должен вывалиться в режим там две кнопки "попробовать" и "установить" а он вместо этого вываливается в консоль с такой ошибкой и больше не реагирует на внешние раздражители
<SergeyIT> как то это странно (. Такое впечатление, что проблема с железом... или битый образ
<l-ectrik> кста, а как флэшка создавалась? чем?
<lameroid> ну если б с железом проблема то как бы она туда в прошлый раз встала
<lameroid> LinuxLive USB Creator вот этим делал флешку
<l-ectrik> с acpi поиграться?
<SergeyIT> lameroid, к железу и флешка относится
<lameroid> флешка та ж самая с которой ставил прошлый раз
<lameroid> ничего не изменилось
<l-ectrik> lameroid: после чего?
<Kyshtynbai> у кого тринадцать десять, гляньте плз какой гном шел в офрепе.
<lameroid> а после прошлой установки
<lameroid> я на эту машину ставил ту же ксубунту с той же флешки
<l-ectrik> Может стоит попробовать переустановить образ?
<l-ectrik> Честно, даже не знаю про такую прогу, как ты пишешь
<l-ectrik> Использую dd pv или unetbootin
<l-ectrik> попробуй последней поставь, если под виндой ставишь
<l-ectrik> а тут вообще про память пишут)
<l-ectrik> http://forum.linuxcareer.com/threads/1716-Kernel-Panic-Not-Syncing-Attempted-to-kill-init!
<lameroid> читал
<lameroid> мемтест прогонял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lameroid: отключить в биосе все что можно(ide, sata, sound, com, ltp, lan...), грузануть с флешки live. если заведется, включать постепенно
<lameroid> mmm
<lameroid> отключу конечно просто мне странно что месяц назад оно ставилось
<l-ectrik> на askubuntu человек тоже не мог с флэхи запуститься после live usb creator)) может стоит попробовать переустановить образ? делов-то
<lameroid> можа из за убитой фс она винта не видит
<lameroid> да образ и новый скачаю и ту что ты прогу дал поюзаю\
<l-ectrik> ну так отключи его
<l-ectrik> винт
<l-ectrik> да попробуй
<l-ectrik> хотя врядли
<lameroid> даже обвяжусь корками от банана и буду с тамтамчиком пританцовывать
<lameroid> лишь бы поставилось) а то мне жена мозг выест)\
<l-ectrik> у меня вообще было раз при загрузке писало disable irq #35! прерываний всего-то 15 (вроде) пока в биосе acpi не отключил. Установил, и снова включил))
<lameroid> это я кстати отключал вчера
<lameroid> я на него тоже подумал
<l-ectrik> Правда потом шлейф сата поменял (подсказали)
<lameroid> но видимо все же в проге креаторе дело
<l-ectrik> попробуй переставь
<l-ectrik> образ
<lameroid> блин и главно зараза ДВД привод сход
<lameroid> тупо от старости
<lameroid> от того что долго не юзали
<lameroid> отрубил привод и чек NVRAM стал проходить за сукунду
<l-ectrik> а как двд подключен? ide?
<baronos> Че там в двд, пластмасс коррозия поела? Плесень съела? Че за бред.
<l-ectrik> Максимум колова зас**лась. Почистить можно, а от старости...
<l-ectrik> *голова считывающая
<l-ectrik> только не одеколоном тройным чистить))
<l-ectrik> жидкость спец. для оптики или на крайняк - спирт. Только не внутрь! :-)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lameroid: вчера на работе сдохла встроенная сетевушка. всякая мелочь типа mhdd и memtest проходит на ура.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> А если системку грузануть, с флешки linux, winpe с диска либо recovery консоли и виснет зараза.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока в биосе сетевую не отключил
<lameroid> ДВД да по IDE
<lameroid> старый штописец
<l-ectrik> отключи попробуй
<lameroid> нек 17-73А
<lameroid> отключил
<lameroid> 71073а
<lameroid> тьфу
<lameroid> 71-73А
<lameroid> во
<lameroid> лет шесть ему точно
<l-ectrik> lameroid: а впрошлый раз (месяц назад) при установке acpi отключал?
<l-ectrik> мне вот тоже ща предлагает ксу обновить до 13.10. Боюсь))
<lameroid> нет не отключал ничего в прошлый раз
<lameroid> не обновляйся
<lameroid> я на работе на вмке обновил
<lameroid> обнова как ни странно прошла удачно НО!
<lameroid> стало гнать половина софта
<lameroid> ну а про то что не работает регулятор громкости в панели так то везде уже пишут
<l-ectrik> lameroid: так может стоит попробовать включить обратно acpi? Или пробовал уже
<baronos> Разложение пластика лет 200, стекла около 1000лет, металла ну лет 10-50 а твоему только 6 :)
<lameroid> конечно пробовал
<lameroid> пошел бы я по форумам да в мирк спрашивать если б голову себе не сломал :-)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lameroid: перегрев?
<lameroid> головы? ага перегрев по полной)
<lameroid> вчера с JohnDoe_71Rus  же флешки установил на ноут )
<lameroid> полет нормальный
<lameroid> забавно зато убунта больше всех говорит о блиизости к пользователю)
<l-ectrik> lameroid: короче, везде ругают этот  Linux Live USB Creator. создавай флэшку по-другому
<lameroid> угу приду домой попробую
<lameroid> на рабооте скучно до офигения, так и тянет смотать домой
<l-ectrik> lameroid: а поработать не пробовал? ;-)
<lameroid> нууу я уже всем сказал че делать)))
<lameroid> да и погода мерзкая
<lameroid> даже в танчики играть неохото
<JohnDoe_71Rus> биг босс
<baronos> cat linux.iso > /dev/sdf и флеха готова
<SergeyIT> биг босс на погоду не жалуется, он ее меняет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Нет плохой погоды, есть плохая одежда (с) поговорка одной из европейских стран
<lameroid> угу так думали и наполеон и гитлер и шведы
<lameroid> почитайте воспоминания немецких солдат :-)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Приведение, жуткое но симпатишное http://gizmodo.com/turn-your-quadcopter-into-the-best-halloween-decoration-1450757389
<tagezi> всем, доброго утра
<andrex> в угол
<tagezi> andrex: это за что?
<andrex> за то что у меня вечер
<tagezi> а я наконец проснулся.. и вроде даже горло перестало болеть
<tagezi> так что через 2 часа с женой на танцы, чачача танцвать )
<andrex> нет ты будеш в углу стоять)
<tagezi> вот ты вредный )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/RuD0I6
<tagezi> Kubuntu 12.04 and KDE 4.11.2
<andrex> да пофих
<andrex> иди танци танцуй
<[Raiden]> Важен не только внешний вид, но и то что оно может делать. Так то если покорячиться, можно и гном3 сделать по виду на скриншоте похожим на кде
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, моет она всё что может кдк 4.11.2
<tagezi> может*
<tagezi> кде*
<[Raiden]> ну к скриншоту у меня нет претензий, кроме того что я не люблю боковые панели и всё что содержится в нижнем доке вполне влезло бы на ту же 1 панель.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38244 - нихрена себе форсирует. Уже писи почти помер...
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и так сказать. Лучше поздно чем никогда
<[Raiden]> меня просто слово форсирует улыбнуло )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Я тебе нашел заголовки окон поприличней ) http://pyruzan.deviantart.com/art/N-7-Retouched-267912218
<tagezi> в чем их приличность?
<[Raiden]> ну, их можно назвать красивыми в отличие от выбранных тобой. Особенн ов связке с темой оксиген
<[Raiden]> хотя эти наверное с оксигеном тоже будут кривовато смотреться
<tagezi> мои мелкие, их не видно, глаз за них не цепляется, но при этом они есть.. удобно.. если вдруг забыл в какой программе работаешь, можно быстро вспомнить )
<tagezi> те большие какие-то, на них глаз задерживаеться
<tagezi> [Raiden]: поповоду писи умирает.. ты не прав.. они ещё лет 10 точно будет, а это треть жизни линекса на тот момент... а может они ещё и трансфотмируються к какие-нибудь страиваемые системы
<[Raiden]> ну, в общем да. 10 лет вполне будут
<[Raiden]> ядро пришло, пойду ребутнусь
<tagezi> прикольный он, ваще не помнит что кроме домашних компов есть ещё дофига офисных
<tagezi> а на оф сайте теперь можно советовать установить не убунту?
<tagezi> echo 123123| sed 'si1i5ig'
<tagezi> не знал
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9726030 на лоре тоже ничего скриншот
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38242 - вот это новость
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Ug8uHV
<tagezi> со стороны напоминает Компас 3D
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SALOME )) да, только со стороны напоминает =)))
<[Raiden]> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/10/24/9/1382623299_1490214797.jpg
<snql> сразу видно в какой стране сделано
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/A6Xl5q
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/VKnHJL часики классные
<[Raiden]> да, и подходят к кораблю )
<tagezi> GIMP 2.9 (2.10 DEVELOPMENT BUILDS)  появился
<tagezi> на скринах 2.9.1
<tagezi> не, там на скринах так и написано, висиз унстэйбл девелопмент релайз
<tagezi> так что можно спать спокойно )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты чо наезжаешь то? ( Паганини ему видишь ли не подходит
<tagezi> SergeyIT: мне подходит ) но ему всёравно "реп с братвой почитать"
<SergeyIT> tagezi, Шлее я ему в самом начале дал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, наверное нужно было букварь советовать
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> вот ведь... а я только страуструпа целиком читал, другие - выборочно
<tagezi> если ты про шле и еже сним, о не моного потерял
<tagezi> это рельно на Паганини и братки
<tagezi> как*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так с++ сильно избыточен - надо пользовать то, что надо
<tagezi> Шле и Бланшет хоршоши тем кто не знает с++ и не хочет читать документацию
<SergeyIT> этим на VB надо
<tagezi> ну, они хошоши если нужен быстрый старт, или нужно чтонить быстро наваять, а качество не имеет значение
<tagezi> потому что иначе, идёшь на сайт и читаешь документацию, она намного больше даёт
<SergeyIT> tagezi, дает не документация, а вопрос на форуме- напишите прогу, мы не здешние
<tagezi> да.. "деление диска" (митозом, наверное), "Как удалить файлы которых нет", "Помогите расшарить папку по http" =)
<artus> куу
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<tagezi> ку
<SergeyIT> tagezi, расслабся )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да лицензию прикручиваю к своему быдлоблогу, так что я не напрягаюсь )
<Kyshtynbai> Што-то я дисконекчусь.
<tagezi> десконекта 80-х? )
<[Raiden]> тут недавно новости были про новый сорм с записью траффика и буквально на днях у меня инета небыл оцелый день.
<[Raiden]> Я подумал, может апгрейдили сормовское оборудование.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну, возможно.. а может просто брыв на линии )
<[Raiden]> мб
<SergeyIT> я сразу провайдеру звоню и узнаю
<tagezi> блин.. вот всего каких-то 3 года ничего не htmlил а в мозгах уже ничего не соталось почти (
<SergeyIT> и правильно, зачем голову засорять
<tagezi> ну вот сейчас нужно, а блин в простейшем упёрся (
<[Raiden]> Увидел на девианарте идею разделения панельки. Точнее три вместо одной. http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1024/h_1382643940_7940985_439dc8f97e.png
<only_you> нужно больше панелек
<SergeyIT> нужно панелек много и разных
<[Raiden]> Вожможно я приду ещё к боковым )
<SergeyIT> нас всех придут
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты не спишь? попускай qdbus, у тебя не ругается что: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<[Raiden]> ?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297273/
<tagezi> я даже и не знал что он стоит )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: у меня чего-то не пашет
<tagezi> ну, я сегодня опять менял локаль, у меня опять таже ошибка была выставляло исо, и пока руками в конфигах не поправишь нифига не будет счастья
<tagezi> это к тому что у каждого у нас своя карма )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а у тебя какая версия? кстати?
<tagezi> ты чото там про ядро говорил.. у меня его нет до сих пор
<[Raiden]> 3.11.0-13-generic #20-Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> кажется починил.
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga:~/tmp$ sudo mv /usr/bin/qdbus /usr/bin/qdbus-def
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga:~/tmp$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus /usr/bin/qdbus
<[Raiden]> так работает
<tagezi> наверное нужно снести мускул нафиг
<tagezi> поставить марию
<tagezi> 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu
<tagezi> странно, я на основном зеркале
<[Raiden]> у меня невошедшие обновления \ proposed включены
<tagezi> а, понятно
<tagezi> ну нафиг, с кдбасом потом воевать..
<tagezi> итак, только стабидизироватся начинает )
<tagezi> а то глюкодром сплошной был
<tagezi> хотя.. я наверное через месяц себе альфу поставлю
<tagezi> буду привыкать к новому
<[Raiden]> неизвестно ещё  от чего была проблема.
<[Raiden]> я не пускал до обновления
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1177823
<[Raiden]> может это не моя проблема, но идея симлинка из коментов помогла
<[Raiden]> Да, проблема оказалась именно та, без костыля лечится установкой qt4-default
<[Raiden]> или точнее другим костылём. Это пробелма не кути, а конкретно убунты
<tagezi> rlt
<tagezi> кубунты
<tagezi> в убунте вроде ваще он не используеться
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так сказать. Если учесть что это общий реп
<[Raiden]> то без разницы
<tagezi> насамом деле, что ты хотел от нестабильных версий?
<[Raiden]> хотел что бы работало ) Предыдущие же версии такой пробелмы не имели. В это видимо сделали какое-то изменение, qdbus является  симлинком на нейки qtprober ,  видимо это связан ос тем что теперь есть и qt5
<tagezi> убунта использует нестабильную ветку дебиана, можно сколько угодно утверждать что тут проги свежии, факт лишь в том что они не стабильные в большинстве своём
<[Raiden]> Или ты всё ещё на обновление ядра намекаешь? Оно к этмоу вообще не относится
<[Raiden]> в целом это верно, врятли в стабильном дебиане есть кути5 и qtchooser (выше я ошибся про пробер )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я тебе вообще не намикал на обновление ядра.. может они просто для x86 ещё не научились эту версию ядра собирать )
<[Raiden]> Н овалить на нестабильынй дебиан не стоит. Они могли оттестировать и пофиксить. Поэтому это проблема убунты.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ) ок
<tagezi> да у них вечно что-нить отваливаеться
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьакк на ланчпаде, сча голосону за баг что бы  быстрее чинили )
<tagezi> то нм отпилят зачем-то, и забудут припелить обратно, и только через пол дня вспомнят об этом, то строку в браузере, то либу пол года не могут профиксить, притом что им со всех сторон говорят в каком месте какю буковку подменить
<tagezi> в реконге, починили вебкит, сломали джаву
<[Raiden]> новый апплет нм мне больше нравится
<[Raiden]> хихи
<tagezi> мне он не нравиться
<tagezi> он убогий, и до настроек теперь дальше копать
<tagezi> не то что бы часто нужно.. но всёравно не айс
<[Raiden]> Ну, спорить лень.  Мне такой ифейс более понятен чем прошлый.
<tagezi> и я с ним до сих пор не могу понять, я к своему вайфай вообще цепляюсь или у соседей его беру )
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-25
<tagezi> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прилетела вторая мыша. 5 кнопок, потолще первой. 2 aaa батарейки.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только клацают они обе сильно. у меня есть мыша, на оптических кнопках. вот там класс
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> чо ты хотел от китая, что бы и дёшего и качественно и тихо? ) хорошо что по ночам когда спишь они не притворяются жигулёнком берущим звуковой барьер )
<SergeyIT> ку, с утра сказочка про мышу с крыльями, клацающую клювом?
<tagezi> чем отличаеться Linux Mint от Ubuntu? Тамже вроде полная совместимость пакетов, не?
<SergeyIT> багами
<tagezi> я думал что это просто морда натянута зелёненькая
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/W7P8P4
<tagezi> Kadachi 1.1 основан на Linux Mint XFCE
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/ebI5yF
<tagezi> вырвиглазповесьнадполкой
 * SergeyIT лет 15 как отказался от картинок на десктопе
<snql> но как же жить без обоев? ради этого иногда стоит поменять дистрибутив
<SergeyIT> меняй комп уж тогда )
<tagezi> snql: ты даже не представляешь какую рекламную компанию в инете устроили эти велосипедокопатели )
<tagezi> наверное, ощесливеные удачей убунту, только вот, им ещё более лень что-то сделать для сообщества, поэтому они только обои придумали
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/h82kGb
<tagezi> конечно в Юнити это не смотриться.. в гноме или в крысе было бы красивее
<snql> мои глаза
<snql> ты мне должен новые
<SergeyIT> апгрейд сделай
<andrex> ачхиуй
<Scrimmer> утречко
<tagezi> что делает флаг --follow-symlinks  в sed? о_О какие симлинки, куда, откуда?
<tagezi> что автар манаимел ввиду? (
<tagezi> может его забанить на пол часика?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: флудишь?
<Scrimmer> да это пиджин
<Scrimmer> я не специально
<andrex> нуну
<snql> +
<Scrimmer> сильно нафлудил?
<snql> жестачайшэ наказаць
<Scrimmer> snql: а ты злой
<tagezi> да ваще, пол экрана забил вышел-вошёл
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а тебе лижбы побурчать
<tagezi> ну, старый стал, ворчливый
<tagezi> но забанить тебя всёравно нужно )
<Scrimmer> у меня пиджин, зараза, поломался (
<andrex> иди чини
<andrex> выкинь его ваще
<Scrimmer> andrex: а ведь ты прав
<Scrimmer> спасибо!
<Scrimmer> andrex: а что ставить то ? мне нужна аська и ирка в 1 приложении
<andrex> эмпати :D
<snql> квирк в каждый дом
<tagezi> Kopete
<andrex> weechat + bitlbee
<andrex> irc жабер ася
<tagezi> да он не осилит, он же виндузятник
<snql> да чего уже
<Scrimmer> tagezi: кого я там не осилю?
<Scrimmer> хватит ворчать!
<snql> может вообще вручную через сокет общаться?
<Scrimmer> хм, уже новые обновки для видеокарты от нвидии, или нет?
<andrex> у мня интел
<Scrimmer> эм?
<Scrimmer> а, ты про встроенную?
<andrex> нет внешнюю))
<andrex> хм, интересно, есть оно ваще такое :D
<Scrimmer> от интела?
<andrex> jxtdblyj ;t
<andrex> очевидно же
<tagezi> jy nhjkbn )
<tagezi> он тролит )
<Scrimmer> лолшто
<Scrimmer> пока ребятульки
<andrex> да он грибов обьелсо поди
<tagezi> он странен последнее время.. видимо натягивание морды с использованием ворованого фотошопа на ворованые магазины сказываеться
<Scrimmer> такие пироги
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет, кстати
<Scrimmer> (
<tagezi> бу
<only_you> http://hvylya.org/special-projects/geopolitical-travel/vernulsya-iz-finlyandii-ispyital-merzkoe-chuvstvo.html
<andrex> бубшка
<Scrimmer> пум пурум пум пум
<andrex> бан
<Scrimmer> к
<andrex> в гугол
<Scrimmer> што
<andrex> вугол
<Scrimmer> ацтань
<Scrimmer> иди спать)
<andrex> рано еще
<Scrimmer> andrex: хм, слухай. а ты не знаешь, как в наутилусе 3.6 сделать так, что бы во всех папках вид был Компактный?
<Scrimmer> всё xD
<Scrimmer> нашел xD
<Scrimmer> andrex: спасибо
<andrex> немазашто
<SergeyIT> only_you, представляешь, в ссср почти также было когда то
<only_you> не оправдание
<SergeyIT> а я и не оправдываю
<snql> Компания AMD представила 6 новых документов, описывающих особенности программирования и спецификации регистров для 3D и вычислительных движков, используемых в GPU серии Evergreen (Radeon HD 5000), Northern Islands (Radeon HD 6000), Southern Islands (Radeon HD 7000) и Sea Islands (Radeon HD 8000).
<snql> а 4000 :(
<andrex> 4000 уже не поддерживают
<andrex> какието драва последний раз в начале года сделали и влючили все в кучу и на этом жизнь этой карты кнчилась
<snql> 13.1
<snql> :(
<snql> вообще как я понял они есть
<snql> Таким образом, в настоящее время в публичном доступе имеется актуальная документация по 3D движкам всех доступных на рынке ASIC от AMD.
<snql> отстань старуха, я в печали
<snql> ужас, ерундой занимаются. вот почему нельзя как интел сразу открытыми сделать, а то два фронта с этим сорсом и проприетарщиной
<andrex> нвидиа тож открыли
<snql> у нвидиа же и открытые и проприетарные
<andrex> но тока маленько совсем, для открытых разрабатываемых спошниками
<andrex> а амд чет жмотили до последнего)
<snql> andrex << а вообще для 4000 из опена что-нибудь толковое ждать стоит?
<andrex> а фз, может и сделают раз уж амд раскашелилось
<snql> просто обидно, бф3 гонял без пролем, а тут доту без лагов потянуть не может
<Scrimmer> ребятки, а можно сделать комбинацию клавиш, что бы при нажатии на нее выбранное приложение закреплялось на всех рабочих столах?
<Scrimmer> а то хром прикрепить не могу
<snql> ну в кедах можно
<snql> системные комбинации
<andrex> да он утроллил уже
<snql> сам Win+D и Win+E виндузятное ставил
<_d4vid> re..
<andrex> бу
<_d4vid> может кому пригодится .. http://uh.cx/6biaz
<snql> azaza
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38254
<andrex> ну норм
<snql> круто, жалко что для дискретных только
<[Raiden]> лол
<snql> шта?
<andrex> спать я пошел :D
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> [Raiden], мочи всех)
 * andrex уполз
<[Raiden]> бб
<Scrimmer> andrex: подъём, ты нужен стране!
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<Nor8> Scrimmer:  Покричи в чат )))
<Scrimmer> Nor8: по поводу?
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Да без повода, ты ж начал всех тормошить ))))
<Scrimmer> Nor8: кого - всех?
<Nor8> Кто здесь? )))
<Scrimmer> Nor8: приятного аппетита
<[Raiden]> привет
<Nor8> И тут проснулся Райден ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как кубунту последняя, не глючит?
<[Raiden]> в  целом работает. Но у меня были некоторые проблемы с новым нм и  утилитой qdbus
<[Raiden]> нерешаемых проблем пока небыло
<[Raiden]> больше всего негатива вызвал установщик. Он слишком простой для меня. Но это касается всех вариантов убунты.
<[Raiden]> и помимо этого я ег оещё смог уронить )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ))) А что бы ты  хотел в установщике увидеть?
<[Raiden]> Ну, хотел бы что бы можно было мышкой или строке можно было задать опции для фс. А так приходится делать это отдельно от установщика.
<[Raiden]> Ну и вообще хотелось бы побольше опций. Для примера посмотри установщик опенсусе на двд версии.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и подумал, что ты про сусе вспомнишь ))
<[Raiden]> Там сделано для людей.
<Nor8> Хотя там неплохой установщик на самом деле ))
<Nor8> Больше опций, в убунту этого иногда не хватает
<[Raiden]> Nor8: смотри что я сделал с панелькой. Я её заменил тремя :)  Чиста ради необычности.
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1025/h_1382715263_5073495_345f120200.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, но мне кайро роднее  ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И так она тоже умеет ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я на неё прикрутил всё, что нужно, так что икон вообще нет на десктопе и так далее
<[Raiden]> в установщике ещё был 1 интересный момент. У меня в корне бтрфс где-то год, больше теста ради. И короче я выбрал его форматнуть , что бы поставить с 0
<Scrimmer> хм, а есть кто тут. кто сидит с 2мя мониторами?
<[Raiden]> И оно не смогло выполнить этот шаг , в консоли оказалось, что mkfs.btrfs  просит ключик -f , force и без него раздел котоырй уже имеет бтрфс не хочет форматировать.
<[Raiden]> А установщик это не учитывает
<[Raiden]> это довольно серьёзный косяк )
<Nor8> Что то накрутили они у вас в установщике, в Хубунту всё просто и без фантазий, опять же опции, если память не изменяет, руками можно дописать
<[Raiden]> Но к счастью я смог обойти его с консоли. Форматнув вручную. Новичку было бы сложновато.
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что на экст4 оно бы поставилось нормально
<tagezi> о чем флудите? )
<[Raiden]> Да тут, Nor8 спрашивает чег овеселог ов новой кубунте
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Стандартнйо утилитой все бы отформатировал
<[Raiden]> ой, пробелы )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: бтрфс не шустрее же екст4, чем она тебя привлекла?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну я запустил сразу установку, без лайва. Так то да, можно было бы и каким-нить партедом форматнуть.
<tagezi> с третьего раза прочетал
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну так, почитал, захотелось, ещё  хотелось сжатие потестировать
<[Raiden]> снапшоты тоже
<tagezi> юзаешь?
<tagezi> всмысле спаншоты
<[Raiden]> снапшоты работают ) Только в убунте есть своя как бы политика их создания. Если создавать иначе, можно подпортить работу программе apt-btrfs-snapshot - это всё гуглится.
<[Raiden]> Да нет, не особо. Один раз откатывал и то можно было просто  пакеты снести.
<tagezi> ну вот..
<tagezi> хотя тести нужно, ибо иначе никак
<[Raiden]> ещё в этой фс есть субтома. Это как разделы, но на одной фс ) Соотв можно более гибоко распределить место. Двигать разделы сложнее
<[Raiden]> Но этим я тоже не пользовался
<tagezi> если никто не будет тестировать, не будет улучшений в СПО
<tagezi> всё, ушёл, можно продолжать )
<[Raiden]> в общем много там чего есть. И судя по слухам сусеводы  включат её по умолчанию в ноябрьском релизе
<lolens> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<lolens> Ребят, установил 13.04. Первым делом обновился... Теперь когда логинишься черный экран и снова в окно логина... у кого нибудь такое было?
<lolens> только под гостем заходит
<[Raiden]> закрытые дрова не ставил?
<lolens> ничего не ставил
<lolens> Только обновился
<Nor8> lolens:  Как ставил, какое железо?
<lolens> после уже пробывал некоторые вещи но ничего не помогает
<lolens> Ставил с флешки...
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю. Можешь показать /var/log/Xorg.0.log , но гарантий не дам , что что-то скажу.
<[Raiden]> и кстати, может тебе попробовать 13.10?
<lolens> Я думал она бетта, нет?
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Думал он )))
<lolens> Иногда приходиться ;))
<Nor8> lolens: Уже нет, уже полноценный релиз
<[Raiden]> уже нет, но стабильность свежих релизов бывает сомнительной.
<Nor8> lolens:  И видеокарта какая у тебя?
<lolens> Есть смысл пробывать обновиться? или качать заново?
<lolens> Щас сек
<tagezi> до полноценного релиза я думаю ей не дотянуть, но вроде работает иногда
<[Raiden]> по мне так лучше ставить последний. Откатиться никогда не поздно
<lolens> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 640M
<only_you> в 13.10 разве что раскаладка сомнительная
<Nor8>  lolens: Ноут со встроенной графикой?
<lolens> вроде ка нет
<tagezi> лучшебы спросили что он 13.04 ставил )
<Nor8>  lolens: ка это нет, если версия видео мобильная
<lolens> Эммм... Не очень шарю...
<tagezi> всмысле их там навалом )
<lolens> Я думал на ноутах все мобильные
<Nor8>  lolens: Ты когда с флешки запускал, нормально всё работало?
<lolens> убунту всмысле?? 13.04 убунту
<lolens> Да, и после установки все заходило норм
<lolens> после обновления такое
<Nor8> Видеодрайвер ставил?
<tagezi> это дапрос
<[Raiden]> говорит не ставил
<Nor8> Ага, именно он, дАпрос ))
<lolens> Нет, как установил, сразу в инет что ставить на убунту 13.04 посоветуют... там первый совет обновиться
<lolens> Обновился....
<tagezi> [19:50:52] <lolens> Только обновился
<tagezi> саветы из инета - это зло
<lolens> Читал в инете там пишут стоит удалить из/home/ .XO- что то там... удалил... не помогло
<Nor8>  lolens: Гугли по модели ноута на предмет совместимости у сУбунту, некоторые из-за двух видеокарт не дружат с енй
<lolens> После создал нового юзера из тти
<Nor8>  lolens: Он у тебя из консли в юзера заходит?
<lolens> Да
<lolens> Только в тти 1 ошибку пишет
<lolens> щас прочитаю
<Nor8> какую?
<lolens> стартинг креш репорт субмишн демон
<Nor8> Демон твой ноут одолели ))
<Nor8> Неси в церкву ))
<lolens> пробовал service whoopsie stop
<lolens> update-rc.d -f whoopsie remove
<lolens> тоже не помогло
<lolens> gnome-sheel  установил тоже 0
<Nor8> Не легче ли с нуля всё поставить, 10 минут вся процедура времени займет))
<[Raiden]> lolens: попробуй заведи ещё юзера )
<[Raiden]> и под ним зайди
<lolens> 3его?)
<tagezi> гш то зачем?
<[Raiden]> а.. уже двое )
<lolens> Писал уже что пробывал из тти ставить юзера
<tagezi> да тут не читатели, тут писатели )
<lolens> Ясно, надо сносить и при следующей проблемме снова... и каждый раз все настраивать...
<tagezi> может что-то разрабы сломали
<lolens> а 12.04 лтс такая же будет?
<[Raiden]> если бы с видео была проблема, по идее логин скрин  тоже падал бы.
<[Raiden]> но если он есть, то хз
<tagezi> такое тоже бывает.. уже не раз за этот год, отключат и включить забудут, а ты мучайся
<lolens> видео кстати в фф даже через флеш норм показывает
<lolens> а установить проприетарный драйвер вроде не требуется
<tagezi> эм.. ты же говоришь не заводиться
<tagezi> как фф запустил?
<Nor8>  tagezi: Гостем он заходит
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю закрытый.
<tagezi> тада переустановка не поможет, скорее всего
<lolens> Ага, гостем заходит и из консоли даж под юзера заходит
<lolens> до обновления все заходило !!!
<[Raiden]> lolens: в консоли набери sudo stop lightdm и потом startx
<Nor8>  lolens: Ну так зайди юзером из консоли и запусти иксы, а потом вывод читай
<[Raiden]> так запускаются иксы?
<tagezi> запускаються
<tagezi> не в дровах дело )
<Nor8> А в чем тогда?
<lolens> цуусрфедщдуты
<[Raiden]> то что не в дровах уже ясно
<lolens> йцук
<lolens> цуус
<lolens> .сщттшксюакуутщвуютуе
<[Raiden]> но при загрузке сесси иксов мы возможно что-то увидим
<lolens> .ощшт №гигтег-кг
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> лол
<lolens> .ьып тшслыукм швутешан 2350
<lolens> .ощшт №гигтег-кг
<lolens> .тшсл дщдуты
<[Raiden]> гномсла поломасла
<Nor8> Банхамер уже расчехляют? )))
<lolens> .ьып тшслыукм швутешан 2350
<lolens> ыгвщ ыефкеч
<[Raiden]> это какой-то новый глюк или что? )
<lolens> ыгвщ тфтщ .мфк.дщп.Чщкпю1юдщп
<[Raiden]> @kick lolens
<Nor8> )))
<Philipp2007> Это у него раскладка не преключается )))
<Scrimmer> у него?
<Philipp2007> Это у него раскладка не преключается )))
<Philipp2007> в гугл введи что он написал
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в 13.10 в юнити\гноме тоже поломана раскладка
<[Raiden]> вот в обещм и всё что наиболее ярко заметно )
<Philipp2007> Рано еще на 13.10 прыгать. Я так  LTS  буду жать, вот только минта или убунты еще вопросов
<Nor8> [Raiden]: читал уже, в Хубунту сломали апплет звуковой и придумали кулхацкеры мануал длинный, как его оживить, хотя достаточно другой такой на панель добавить )))
<tagezi> Philipp2007: а чо минта? другой балгенос не найти чтоли? )
<tagezi> я сегодня вон, красивенькую, япончкую кидал )
<Philipp2007> Меня юнити вообще не вкалывает. Слишком намудрили
<tagezi> ставь дебиан )
<Nor8>  tagezi: Скинь глянуть
<[Raiden]> На самом желе всё это удивительно. Должен же по идее когда-нибудь начаться  рост качества.
<tagezi> унстэйбл, теже яйца только чесно )
<tagezi> [19:50:52] <lolens> Только обновился
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/W7P8P4
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> А может просто нужен 1  крутой смотрящий. Т.е. что бы всем поставщикам софта в дистр вставляли по первое число за проблемы и несовместимость. Н ов рамках всего опенсорса это нереально сделать. Есть выход делать дист легче, как та же винда и софт
<[Raiden]> распространять отдельно
<[Raiden]> тогда стабильность дистра возрастёт
<tagezi> короче, это на минте с крысой сделано
<tagezi> [Raiden]: стабильность не возрастёт, ибо он по определению изне стаюильной ветке
<tagezi> или у дибиана тогда не останиться унстэйдла )
<tagezi> Nor8:  единственное что забыл посмотреть, платный он или нет
<tagezi> как выяснилось недавно, платных линух теперь навалом
<Nor8> tagezi: Предполагается, что в платных поддержка лучше и они допилены а перфект ))
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. андрей тут пытался один завести в лаф режиме, так и не получилось.. то лыжи не сколят, то велосипед тонет
<tagezi> Nor8: помне, все эти мордочки, можно и самомму натянуть, на опендекстоп навалом шкурок
<Nor8> tagezi: Ресь о поддержке железа, периферии всякой
<Nor8> Речь*
<tagezi> угу, они сами пилять для видео карт дрова
<tagezi> какже
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а где ты видел список линз?
<[Raiden]> если бы я помнил
<[Raiden]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<tagezi> говорят в убунте сделали в линзах соединение с облачным сервисом музыки
<[Raiden]> да, я тоже слышал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> оно не так сильно нужно. Можно иметь плейер котоырй слушает радио или облако
<baronos> Для утач удобно будет
<[Raiden]> это наверное да, на телефоне мног омузыки не унесёшь.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1025/h_1382727092_7670137_dde0af8d93.png
<SergeyIT> пианино в карман и играй
<[Raiden]> у меня есть идея получше
<[Raiden]> Ходите с гуслями http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8jrSYbPZ6I
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> интересно, почему они не сделали нормальную линзу для jamendo?
<tagezi> свободная музыка не канонично? )
<[Raiden]> музыку можно слушать и не слушать. Если слушать то наверное интересней в спец программе. Которую до кучи ещё и закрыть можно когда не нужна.
<[Raiden]> а линза это навсегда
<[Raiden]> в юнити получается некий комбайн. Сам жнец и на игре дудец.
<[Raiden]> может это  и не плохо. Я вообще считаю  что программы должны интегрироваться и выполнять функции друг-друга когда потребуется.
<[Raiden]> но это не совсм то что заменить плейер , программу для прослушивания музики, парой кнопок типа play
<[Raiden]> ой, много текста
<tagezi> GMusicBrowser
<tagezi> =) даже смотреть не хочеться ))
<[Raiden]> в общем получается что с юзером по разному можно взаимодействовать. Но я уже не молод и мне больше нравится некоторый избыток функций. Вдруг я захочу сохранить трек, в другйо плейлист сунуть ,переконвертить и т.д. Линза может это сделать?
<[Raiden]> т.е. врятли я привыкну к 1-кнопочности. Это для молодых )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ну так напиши
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не кодер, я просто выбераю то что мне кажется эффектывным. Допустим несмотря на недостатки я выбрал клементин. Если бы он больше был похож на фубар - было бы лучше )
<[Raiden]> А сам что-то подобное я не могу написать.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не всю музыку можно сохранять
<[Raiden]> это просто можно учесть.
<tagezi> может лицензия посзволяет тебе только раз прослушать
<[Raiden]> Иначе у тебя получится для облака линза, а для музыки вообще - всёравно ещё какой-то плейер
<[Raiden]> зачем плодить сущности? (с)
<tagezi> линза, это способ приучить людей быстро находить то что хочеться.. потом какноникал будет на этом деньги делать
<[Raiden]> ну пусть попробуют.
<[Raiden]> Не все же такие как я.
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/ograoZ
<[Raiden]> если будет речь идти о музыке и передаче некоторой суммы проекту. То я уж лучше передам это клементину )
<tagezi> ну так уже появился народ который считает, что если нет линзы, то это не канонично )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну понятно
<tagezi> кстати, линзу на jamendo я действительно не могу найти
<tagezi> зато unity-lens-shopping встречаеться очень часто ))
<[Raiden]> можно в общем-то красиво сделать. Т.е. добавить кнопку вызова плейера в линзу. Причечм не конкретного , а любого который определён для типа файлов. Тогда можно будет искать в линзе, а слушать где угодно
<[Raiden]> хотя может там так и есть - я не видел )
<[Raiden]> в клементине кстати и дропбокс появился. Понятно что это не нужно будет на мобильном устройстве, такие программы. Ну тык я их , на них и не использую )
<[Raiden]> убунту оне, дропбокс и скайдрайв
<tagezi> скайдрайв - это что?
<baronos> Виндодиск
<baronos> Есть ещё мегадрайв от МегаФона :)
<baronos> Но хз запустили её или нет еще
<[Raiden]> Я для обмена пользуюсь яндекс диском. Почему - хз. Простой русский, незатейливый ифейс и клиент для андройда.
<snql> руби вообще няша
<baronos> Хех, поди ещё я.навигатор с я.браузером и я.музыкой до кучи с я.картами?)))
<[Raiden]> да, правда карты не всегда напрямую. Ещё электрички, афиша, метро
<baronos> Хехе))
<[Raiden]> а карты чаще из прогарммы rmaps
<[Raiden]> она мне больше нравится,  а карты брать умеет разные. Я предпочитаю яндекс.
<[Raiden]> и треки умеет писать
<[Raiden]> но это уже про андройд )
<baronos> У меня дефолт дройда 4.3
<baronos> Все гугловское))
<[Raiden]> я не оценил удобство гугловой карты )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: по картам мне нравиться викимапия и опенмар
<tagezi> опенмап
<baronos> Один раз меня навигатор подвел привёз в аэропорта Краснодара к другому концу где заканчивалась полоса взлета.
<tagezi> но это в европе, в россии я не знаю что рулит, там вообще мало нормальных карт я видел
<tagezi> гармин ваще отстой.. в финке чутли не потропам можно ходить, в росии не все шоссе знает
<[Raiden]> да, гармин мне не понравился. По крайней мере та карта россии которая в их походных навигаторах.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: по росии вообще карт нормальных нет, практически
<tagezi> Помню ходили в Хибины, встретили немцев, офигели от их карты, 500 метровка с точностью выше чем у нас )
<[Raiden]> не буду спорить, я просто доволен яндексом
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> ку
<UNIm95> Народ. У кого акк на хабре есть? Спросите в теме http://habrahabr.ru/post/199080/
<UNIm95> Нужна ли история успеха?
<UNIm95> мне было удалось вернуть деньги за ОС
<artus> утра
<tagezi> утра
<UNIm95> Ночи
<tagezi> UNIm95: в лицензии сказано, что через представителя мс возврат идёт, а не через магазин
<tagezi> так что пусть судиться
<UNIm95> tagezi: с леново не так
<UNIm95> точнее не совсем так
<UNIm95> процедура длится месяц
<UNIm95> но деньги возвращаются
<tagezi> а чем виндовс у линово отличаеться от других виндовс?
<UNIm95> тем что ленововцы адекватнее себя ведут с возвратом денег
<tagezi> а, ну это другой вопрос.. если сами возвращают.. а вообще, нужно лицензию читать, там по русски написано, что деньги можно вернуть у регионального представителя
<tagezi> UNIm95: заканчивай читать блоги школоты, не благодарное эо дело )
<UNIm95> tagezi: да вроде хабр нормален
<tagezi> UNIm95: когда забанен в iptables
<tagezi> artus: переработал? )
<artus> tagezi, ммм?
<tagezi> ну, приболел
<artus> угу ((( а выходных чето невидать *
<artus> *(
<tagezi> мне чуть меньше повезло.. у меня навалом выходных
<tagezi> болеть ваще напрягает, охото повеситься
<tagezi> у меня уже третий день горло побаливает
<tagezi> но, осень я люблю )
<artus> ну эта как то на удивление красива бывает временами, или просто старею :D
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-26
<l-ectrik> Утра всем
<Svetlana> Доброе.
<only_you> утро добрім не бівает
<l-ectrik> only_you: Это от чего же?
<Svetlana> Он не он, он только ты. Он не видит собственного утра, не получается, поэтому оно не может быть никаким.
<Svetlana> Ни хорошим, ни плохим.
<snql> Гуманитарии
<l-ectrik> кто-нибудь кубунту13.10 юзает? Как она себя ведет? Что отваливаетс?
<l-ectrik> *отваливается
<snql> обои скучные, а так нормально все
<l-ectrik> Цитата с кубунту.ру "Виджет заряда аккумулятора теперь показывает заряд всех аккумуляторов используемых в системе"
<snql> это как?
<l-ectrik> Это как? если у меня клава, мыш, да и фотики и прочие приблуды если подключить
<snql> каждую ячейку чтоль
<l-ectrik> то они тоже будут показываться :-D
<l-ectrik> ?
<snql> мне кажется что что-то не так перевели или я что-то недопонял
<snql> увидеть бы оригинал
<l-ectrik> Попробую скачать, поставить Интересно даже...
 * l-ectrik пошел качть кубунту
<snql> Known Problems Network management crash on upgrade (Bug:1231360) USB installation media fails to boot if created with persistence enabled (Bug:1239833)
<l-ectrik> snql: Уже читаю баги)
<snql> да поставь себе 12.04 и радуйся жизни
<l-ectrik> У меня стоит 12.04. Просто заинтересовало, как же это будет выглядить. Скачаю, посмотрю, исходя из логики - 2 аккума на клаву,2-мыш, 2-фотик,1-книжка, 1-плеер,1-телефон...Это что же в трее твориться будет?
<l-ectrik> а на кубунту.орг ничего не видно про батарею (или я не вижу)
<l-ectrik> Нашел. http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.11/plasma.php
<l-ectrik> после первого скрина
<snql> and can deal with multiple batteries in peripheral devices
<snql> так намного понятней
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<artus> зачем ку?
<Kyshtynbai> Положено таг.
<snql> ку
<snql> Kyshtynbai << а что значит твой ник?
<Kyshtynbai> Тупо смешное слово. Услышал в каком-то фильме, как подражание казахской речи). Очень понравилось.
<Kyshtynbai> Есть ещё много таких псевдо-тюркских слов: Эрэбтонге, ищкерба, ылдырым))  мы с товарищем с одним как выпьем, только так и разговариваем).
<snql> О_о
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: эки акыя. Такпы парбэ :)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: дурбатулук эрба!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> утра всем =)
<snql> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> snql, Понг.
<snql> Зевс, Меркурий, Аполлон, Сохрани компьютер мой! Вирус будет побежден, Он не встретится со мной!
<andrex> Шприц, таблетки, белый бинт, заразит тебе он винт!!
<andrex> во какое калдунство
<snql> атата
<andrex> Молоток, кувал да, лом, вспыхнет роутер огнем, пропадет весь интернет, и отрубят в доме свет!!
<andrex> бу
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> придумал продолжение но оно пичально(
<tagezi> люди которые пишут о линуксе специально ставят копирайт, или они просто не знают о копилефте? )
<lolens> Всем привет, есть кто?
<tagezi> !ask > lolens
<ubuntuhelp> lolens, please see my private message
<lolens> В общем, по вчерашнему случаю (не заходил в пользователя) проблема вроде и не решилась, просто переустановил убунту и исключил некоторые обновления
<lolens> Теперь другой вопрос
<lolens> Ползунок не работает громкости
<lolens> В настройках звуковую карту не видит
<lolens> А под гостем все путем... звук есть и в пользователе...
<lolens> Думал под новым пользователем будет ползунок работать и звуковуху видеть
<lolens> создал... опять вчерашняя проблема
<tagezi> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<lolens> в нового пользователя не заходит вылетает в логин меню
<lolens> tagezi: Извини, спасибо, буду знать
<tagezi> вообще, прочел бы ты правила для начала, а то мне то всёравно, я пошул есть, рыба пожарилась.. а вот если придёт злой админ, то будет айайай )
<snql> bind Enter ,
<lolens> http://paste.org.ru/?u8apj6 (lspci)
<lolens> http://pbrd.co/1eVbA5S
 * andrex злой пришел
<snql> куда уходит память, в какие городааа...
<andrex> в чернобыль
<snql> :(
 * andrex задолбалсо искать зарядник дайтеуму ктонить свой)
<snql> у меня ломка, надо что-то выпилить из системы
<andrex> ядро
<snql> не
<snql> вот сорцы лежат, нафига они лежат вообще в системе
<snql> только место занимают, я пакеты из репы ставлю
<snql> My /usr/src folder occupies almost 10% of my 10GB harddrive
<snql> andrex << забей на зарядник, вот увидишь, когда забьешь на него сам найдется
<markmx> други, подскажите как узнать, какой приложение лезет в сеть и шлет запросы? ато шарк видит трафик, но узнать кто его делает, не знаю
<andrex> нетстат
<tagezi> убунту
<tagezi> обнозначно
<snql> [Raiden] слушай, вот в синаптике есть категория "не установленный (остались файлы настроек)" это все выпиливать смело можно?
<[Raiden]> snql: можно
<andrex> удалялось просто не через пурж вот и остались настройки
<tagezi> выпиливать смоло можно вообще что угодно
<snql> я когда систему ставил, был юнити, а потом кеды поставил и снес все, мусора там море за 100+ строк
<tagezi> только результат каждый раз будет разный )
<snql> tagezi << ну само собой, чтобы система запустилась)
<tagezi> тагда лайв диск не выпиливай )
<[Raiden]> bleachbit ещё поставь посмотри, поможет немного почитстить хомпапку
<tagezi> он в кубунту под рутом не хотит запускаться
<tagezi> приходиться всё ручками дочищать
<snql> bleachbit попробую, спасибо
<tagezi> а пользоваельский мусор он на ура чистит, эт да
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1026/h_1382797333_6587628_6daac65f6d.png
<[Raiden]> у меня пускается
<[Raiden]> ну или я не понял
<snql> [Raiden] << http://pastebin.com/6YCK2ENM
<tagezi> да, они его починили.. и года не прошло )
<[Raiden]> ну вообещ у меня всегда запускался )
<tagezi> офигеть, )
<tagezi> у меня не запускался, очень долго
<[Raiden]> snql:  И что ты хочешь?
<tagezi> видать кляузы подействовали, наконец
<snql> [Raiden] << впрочем неважно, не захотел удаляться
<[Raiden]> Я не вижу причины в логе
<[Raiden]> Индусы к нам свои мобильники привезут, немного оффтопика http://4pda.ru/2013/10/26/121296/
<[Raiden]> пора бы и нам уже сделать хотя бы 1.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кактолько мобильника начнут умирать, наши начнут их делать в китае )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> snql: вообще снос конфигов врятли выйграет больше нескольких мб
<[Raiden]> Но опция эта полезна, если хочется поставить пакет с конфигами из пакета, вместа текущих
<snql> bleachbit полез чистить ntfs каталоги, которое смонтированы в home =)
<[Raiden]> интересно
<tagezi> ну, нужно было отключить
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал монтировать в хом, вполне устраивает медиа.
<tagezi> там же галочка стоит ии ещё предупреждает что это медленная функция
<snql> а мы никуда и не спешим :)
<[Raiden]> имиджи сд\двд только иногда, с помощью acetoneiso в хомпапку монтируются.
<[Raiden]> ...у меня
<snql> а не знаю, привычка такая, когда устанавливаю сразу прописываю маунт при распределении места
<[Raiden]> я тоже или копирую предыдущий фстаб потом, с правкой ууидов если надо. Но всегда в штатное место )
<[Raiden]> в прочем никто не запрещает. Поиск я думаю это ещё может тормозить либо надо создавать услвоие что поиск на 1 разделе.
<snql> Освобожденное дисковое пространство: 1,66GB Файлов удалено: 7031
<snql> норма
<snql> но я все-равно не могу понять почему в хоум свободно 800мб из 10г
<tagezi> файлопомойка? )
<[Raiden]> snql: какое у тебя де сча?
<snql> [Raiden] << кеды
<[Raiden]> snql: можешь поставить программу filelight , она поможет визуально определит ьчто кушает
<[Raiden]> или K4DirStat
<snql> беда и файллайт полез маунты сканить, нужно выпиливать реально в медиа
<[Raiden]> у второй программы вид диаграммы\рисунка другйо в общем.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<snql> о начистил ) драйвер на графику и вайфай слетел
<[Raiden]> драйвер как раз то что ты мне постил. Видимо частичн оудалился
<tagezi> работает - не трогай )
<[Raiden]> если у тебя радеон
<snql> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> драйвер слетел при чистке хома?
<[Raiden]> просто переставь fglrx* пакеты
<snql> уже все сделал :)
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> snql: а у тебя в дуалбуте на вин8х случайно?
<snql> [Raiden] << ага
<snql> там редко, в основном здесь, рабочая среда настроена
<[Raiden]> там новая технология быстрой загрузки, типа частичной гибернации. На сайте  ntfs3g есть предупреждение что лучше это отключить. Важно это или нет - сам решай\смотри
<snql> да, попадал уже, диски монтироваться не хотели
<snql> вообще лечилось экстренным отключением системы кнопкой power ) и никакой гибернации
<snql> обычным завершением работы не получалось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и после этого он диски при старте проверяет
<snql> а вот и не проверяет
<snql> все ок
<[Raiden]> это лечится выполнением 1 команды или снятием 1 галки. У них там написано.
<snql> замечательная программа firelight завтра почистим-с
<snql> [Raiden] << а что за Nepomuk? Там db-файл в 600+ метров
<[Raiden]> snql: индексированный поиск + даёт возможнсть ставить рейтинги и коментарии ка файлам в делфьине и некоторых други прогарммах.
<[Raiden]> в гугле есть темы как отключить, если надо
<snql> о хоспади, в утиль
<tagezi> в настройках отключается, что гугл то спамить?
<[Raiden]> аконади будет запускаться при старте, надо выклчюить в конфиге
<[Raiden]> вроде как
<snql> в настройках запуска сервисов отключается
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> http://www.fresher.ru/manager_content/images2/krutaya-reklama-iz-rossii/8.jpg
<snql> c steam-клиенте такой бардак. устанавливается в домашнюю папку, скачивает 2 клиента под amd64 и i368
<[Raiden]> snql: вот тебе описание непомука ) http://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk/ru
<snql> [Raiden] << я понимаю что это, индексировать файлы мне не нужно :) это лишние ресурсы
<snql> но спасибо
<[Raiden]> ну оно чуть больше чем поиск
<[Raiden]> можешь выделить скажем все рыжые валлпаперы, повесить на них тэг рыжыие. И искать по тэгу, а не по именам файлов.
<[Raiden]> Или можешь посмотреть какие файлы использовались вчера
<[Raiden]> Хотя без этого можно жить, я просто решил дорассказать.
<snql> вещь довольно полезная, если в системе куча файлов и она фигурирует как основная
<[Raiden]> а чиста исмкать по старинке что бы , можно устанвоить kfind , там есть достаточно условий для имён, дат и содержимого.
<snql> # whereis
<[Raiden]> функционально сравнимо гном серч тул , только ифейс понятней )
<[Raiden]> locate кстати ещё можно выключать, тоже индекс, с правилом по крону для индексации периодической.
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. удалять либ ов кроне убирать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> система подвисла 2 или 3 раз. http://s9.postimg.org/s8tk1zqsf/2013_10_26_21_40_25.jpg не нравится мне там mac80211. Это из-за wifi?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: повисла при загрузке?
<[Raiden]> то что выще похоже на лог загрузки ядра и модулей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет в процессе работы. Из иксов вывалилась этот экран и все
<[Raiden]> то что на экране врятли связано с ошибкой.
<[Raiden]> я бы подумал о  драйвере видеокарты , если выкидывает из иксов в первую очередь. Хотя вывалить может и по другим причинам.
<UNIm95> Хай народ. Вопрос. У WD серии RED проблем с линухом нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю. оба раза подвисал при просмотре онлайн на компе и на планшете. Комп является точкой доступа по wifi для планшета.
<UNIm95>  JohnDoe_71Rus:  Комп как тоска доступа?
<[Raiden]> нету, как и с любыми другими хдд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: hostapd
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: какая видеокарта?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: с вторым поколением гринов был косяк с парковкой головок чтения/записи.
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: если карточка в простом режиме работала проблемы были?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670] дрова открытые, стоят больше года.
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты с этими дровами что делаешь? в смысле серфиг+работа+видео+игры?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: в простом режиме карточку не пользовал, нужна была именно для AP. Инет adsl c модема роутером
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: + как с температурой?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: а роутер не может сам вайфай раздовать?
<UNIm95> раздавать*
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: попробуй убрать галку хардварной акселерации в флеше по пкм. МОжет даст чего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> температура на проце 30-40, на винтах по 40. Комп в основном серфинг онлайн видео, видео
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: на открытых дровах нет хардварной акселерации для флеша, тем более для радеона
<[Raiden]> галка-то во флэше есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: не роутер, а adsl modem zyxel p-660
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: если не сложно, где эта галка?
<UNIm95>  JohnDoe_71Rus: температура на видюхе интересует
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну открой ютуб или любое видео сделай пкм, и там будет пункт свойства
<[Raiden]> возможно это не даст ничего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: temp1:       +54.0°C это через 50 минут после зависона. Комп был перезагружен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: галку снял
<[Raiden]> осталось посмотреть что-нить
<[Raiden]> А декодинг на открытых вполне может быть частичн ореализованный через XvBA
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: невозможно открыть разделяемый объектный файл: Нет такого файла или каталога" вот так вот ругается в .xsession-errors если смотреть видео flash
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем так же давно
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать поставить либвдпау, чиста что бы не ругалось на недостаток либы
<[Raiden]> дрова от нвидии целиком это не притянет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стоит libvdpau1 0.3-2build1 оно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не оно
<[Raiden]> да, не оно, возможно я ошибся и это уже часть драйвера . Тогда если хочешь убрать ошибку - пиши на фоурм, ищи пользователей радеонов. Я не в курсе.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да никто не любит радеоны. А открытые тем более
<[Raiden]> ну наверное там всётаки есть пользователи.
<[Raiden]> Я если чесно тоже не люблю, но ответить не могу т.к. не пользуюсь и не интересуюсь особо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хы, сам ради интереса попробуй на форуме поискать про открытые дрова радеон и чуть почитать :(
<[Raiden]> ну создай тему ) Вообще эта ошибка с выключенной галкой уж точно не должна быть проблемой виса.
<[Raiden]> единственное, в логе будет срач.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он давно срач в логе, особо не напрягает
<snql> подкиньте свеженький обзор файловых менеджеров, не верится, что до сих пор так все плохо с этим и ничего долфина и наутилуса не придумали
<snql> получше бы что, с интерфейсом красивым
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mc
<snql> midnight?
<snql> он ведь консольный насколько помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и что? Файловый менедже
<artus> утра
<tagezi> утра
<[Raiden]> ну, krusader , double commander  - если 2-панельники нужны. Из 1 панельников лучше дельфина и немо из цинамона наверное нет ничего. Или просто я не видел.
<tagezi> snql: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85_%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2
<snql> хочу клон total commander, 1 в 1 =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: double commander. Не совсем клон
<UNIm95> snql: проданать разработчикам тотала что бы и под линь собрали. 8-я версия написана на Лазарусе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какая была команда что бы проверить что программа запускается и нужные модули находит
<[Raiden]> не знаю, может ты про ldd и ps?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ldd скорей всего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> распаковал thunderbird в opt, поправил ссылку. В консоли почему то thunderbird не срабатывает.
<[Raiden]> в консоли надо указывать полный путь, если папки с бинарником нету в $PATH
<[Raiden]> вообще громоптица есть пакетом, в репах.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> символьная ссылка находится в /usr/bin она точно должна быть в path
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю тогда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня старый дистриб, и в репе 17 птица
<[Raiden]> смотреть надо  вывод команды )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так же сделал с firefox он запускается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ничего в выводе нету, на пустую строку приглашения переключает и все. Никакой ругани
<[Raiden]> гугльни по тексту: как я собираю бэкпорчу deb
<[Raiden]> и собери пакет из другой версии убунты
<[Raiden]> и вообще бывает что пакет совместим вполне по либам и путям несколько версий. Не всегда, но случается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут не в пакете дело. Оно запускалось. http://pastebin.com/QfZ3tU1V
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут или в путях или еще в чем. Я ж как то запустил, и проверил что 24 версия
<[Raiden]> ну, не совсем. лдд реально только пишет с чем слинковано. Оно не проверяет запуск
<tagezi> artus: а чо скай удалил блог свой?
<artus> его зобанили
<tagezi> за что?
<artus> за фсе
<tagezi> он вроде там порево не вывешивал, просто блог восвященный убунту
<artus> эммм, а бунта разве не порево? :D
<tagezi> =) не, мне просто тоже интересно, когда меня забанят?
<tagezi> artus: не, ты давай колись, за что забанили то?
<tagezi> вроди ничего запрещённого небыло
<artus> йооо, это ж скай, за одно только это пожизненно можно :D
<tagezi> жаль.. у него из всех говноблогеров самые вменяемые статьи были.. какпипасть почитывая для смеха
<tagezi> нада свои статьи будет в стопочку скаладывать, значит.. вдруг меня гугл тоже забанит =)
<artus> почему фдрух, по разнарядке :)
<tagezi> придёться свой говноблог переносить куданить )
<tagezi> ваще я не понимаю за что банит гугл.. вот ваще ни разу
<artus> за бабки вестимо
<tagezi> всмысле заплатил кто-то и он банит?
<tagezi> так у ская не было дофига статей, он очень узкую тему держал
<artus> и ваааще, один выходной в месяц это перебор  , или недобор, вобщем суть понятна
<tagezi> да и сомневаюсь что кому-то нужно было убирать такого игрока )
<SergeyIT> кого пристрелили?
<artus> ой, какой там игрок, не смешите мои подковы
<artus> хы, гугля не хочет добавлять в полюс сектор газа :D
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, я тут обнаружил что блог ская пропал, артус говорит его забанили
<tagezi> хотя я ваще не понимаю за что )
<tagezi> artus: вот и я про тоже.. )
<artus> tagezi, :D
<artus> и вааще, забили на работу и пошли к соседям на сто отбирать у них шашлык и менять его на нашу водку :D
<artus> надо же было на что-то менять :D
<tagezi> лан, будем на всякий случай статьи в стопочку складывать.. как достояние общественности, со вчерашнего дня, пусть и говняное )
<artus> tagezi, ла ну нафиг, этих статьев в интернете с перепостами 100500 на квадратный запрос
<SergeyIT> скай сам себя забанил, он же все время офлайн
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну блог то причем тут?
<SergeyIT> все в мире взаимосвязано
<artus> tagezi, а вообще я тебе так скажу, плагинка для хром а  - html to pdf и нафиг так разпинатцо, снкаеш сразу в дропбокс и нет проблем )
<tagezi> у меня вон блог есть на блогере, я туда уже сто лет не прихожу.. только гугл 1000 просмотров сделал своим ботом )
<artus> правда я например даже вспоминаю что у меня лежить пара стройка вариаций на маны, ноо,  обычно проще загуглить чем найти в залежах
<tagezi> я как-раз пдфки разгрибаю.. всмысле программы для работы с ними
<tagezi> мне будет жалко если придёться опять по всем этим говноблогам шлятся и читать их ересь..
<artus> да былобы о чем жалеть :)
<tagezi> они даже гпл от проприетарного не отличают
<artus> мну вон часа 4 тому гайковерт доказывал что он строчит 580 символов на клавиатуре, ага, при том что я со своим 13 летним стажем фиг 260 осилю :D
<tagezi> )
<artus> и ваще, вот смотри, хостеру ударила моча в голову, он чмоднул на джумлу рекурсивно на все файло 644, соответственно магазинка померла, и что мне делать? при том что как бе от моих услуг слегка отказались, но, деньгу вроде
<artus> заплатят по запросу, но мне вот ваааще щас не прет реанимировать :D
<tagezi> artus: ты ваще вроде болеешь
<tagezi> вот и болей себе спокойно )
<artus> да какое болеть, в понедельик приезжает заказчик смотреть станок, надо конфетку показать
<SergeyIT>  artus, ага, за минуту 580 набивает, а потом час ошибки исправляет
<tagezi> я наушники дома забыл (
<tagezi> потом послушаю
<artus> ммм?
<tagezi> правда я не очень киша люблю
<artus> а зря
<artus> всяко адекватнее 90% всего что звучит)
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Pxm6IF
<tagezi> ну, у меня сейчас TAVOLA RUSTICA
<artus> tagezi, чк?
<tagezi> играет в колонках
<tagezi> это хор с хор с разложением на многоголосье
<tagezi> блин...
<tagezi> хор короче )
<artus> я в плане кофе  ? черный? :)
<tagezi> черный кофе я не слышал
<artus> и ваааще, ариё, впадем в детствоо :)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> 41 програмулина.. это без старых кдеешных
<artus> tagezi, лер, ты когда уже прекратиш фигней маятцо и на кеты забьеш костыль железнодорожный ? :)
<artus> tagezi, защло на свою голову в орг раздел форума бубунты, таак захотелось высказатцо, только зобанют же нафиг хомячки то :D
<tagezi> artus: кедо то тут причем? ) я вообще последнее время чаще в консольке провожу, кды так, ибо мне уже не принципеально что запускаеться, а менять в лом, тут привычто кроде всё глючит как-то
<artus> :D
<tagezi> а проги просто для своего развития собираю
<artus> ну еслиты осознаеш что пусть оно гогно но привычное то значит все хорошо  ты адекватный человека :D
<tagezi> просто что бы понимать что к чему..
<tagezi> artus: а я и никогда и не говорит что кеды - это просто афигетькаккласно
<artus> ааа, пофиг, то все фигня на самом деле :)
<tagezi> есть свои плюсы, есть свои минусы.. в той же настройки, нужно, например, афигеть сколько плясать, что бы дефолтный плеер нормально поменять
<tagezi> мне из-за этого приходиться амарок юзать убогий
<tagezi> влом копаться )
<tagezi> играет, и хренбысним
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-27
<royek> здравствуйте
<royek> изменил настройки юнити теперь не отражатся это было месяц назад
<royek> и забыл где
<royek> помню что точно в папке лежит копия первоначального файла
<royek> но где эта папка не помню
<royek> не подскажите где
<andrex> use find
<royek> дак не помню что искать
<royek> файл отвечающий за настройки unuty2d
<andrex> dconf /com/canonical/unity-2d/
<royek> не это правилось вручную просто брался конфиг и удалял строчки
<royek> вот этот /com/canonical/unity-2d/ в конечном итоге же правит конкретный конфиг лежащий в конкретной папке. дак в какой папке это лежит
<andrex> тут вроде должно быть, нету у мня юнитей просто .config/dconf/com/canonical/unity-2d/ и ищи че ломал
<andrex> в хомяке
<royek> нету юнити? а что есть? позвольте поинтересоваться
<andrex> pekwm
<royek> не в хомяке таких конфигов нет. и точно помню что не хомяке лежали
<royek> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/screenshot_img/1087-a.jpg вот такое?
<andrex> типа того тока нет значекв на рабстоле другие панели итд
<andrex> в etc поди гдето тогда, просто фз где глобальные конфиги юнитей валяются
<royek> придется терпеть то что есть ))
<royek> да в стиле мак ос
<royek> сделал из gnome-classic
<royek> плюс cairo-dock
<royek> вернее из unity-2d сделал оформление типа мак ос, панель кариодок, дак вот карио док постоянно зависает
<royek> хотел опять вернуть панель юнити
<royek> а карио док удалить
<royek> а как вернуть не помню
<royek> гадство
<royek> и складывается ощущение что юнити ни кто не пользуется
<royek> во всяком случае среди русскоязычного населения
<royek> а хотел что бы быстрее работало
<royek> и красиво
<royek> и что бы больше пространство было
<royek> глобал меню очень хорошая вещь
<royek> хотя можно же каиродок удалить. Переназначить все нужные проги на горячие клавиши. Остается вопрос где будут отражаться запущенные приложения?
<royek> Хотя можно awn установить и там они будут отображаться. awn хоть не такой глючный
<royek> нашел  /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu-2d.session
<royek> вот где
<royek> тока один минус не оставил файла первоначального.
<royek> если у кого есть первоначальный файл выложите пожалуйста /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu-2d.session
<royek> нашел ubuntu-2d.session.old в хомяке лежал
<royek> ура
<royek> гг
<greynix> ping
<ubuntuhelp> greynix, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> утра
<Kyshtynbai> ку.
<artus> ра
<_d4vid> ky..
<pixelShuck|2> хай
<pixelShuck|2> есть сишники?
<snql> https://pp.vk.me/c540102/v540102938/7b1d/ZUVz2agpT_0.jpg
<tagezi> snql:  )
<tagezi> !ask | pixelShuck|2
<ubuntuhelp> pixelShuck|2: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<pixelShuck|2> да я уже нагуглил%(
<pixelShuck|2> %)
<tagezi> ну и правильно, всегда проще нагуглить, чем допроситься ответа )
<tagezi> блин, быдлокодеры в сочетании с быдлоадминами и быдлоюзерами, создают ядерную смесь
<tagezi> и становиться страшным, что всё это создаёт Убунту о_О
<snql> tagezi << я доволен убунту на все 100% и альтернативы искать не собираюсь
<snql> стабильные кеды после 10 версии в сочетании с огромной базой пакетов делает систему пригодной в качестве основной платформы для работы
<tagezi> при этом кеды не стабильны, ты просто ими не пользуешься нормально )
<tagezi> я как тестер заявляю это )
<tagezi> я пока потерплю.. если в 14.04 не будет поправлены косяки, я пойду на дебиан..
<tagezi> силы мои кончаються уже
<snql> а что от них требуется собственно рядовому пользователю? работающая область задач, лаунчер с быстрым запуском, ну и какой-нибудь виджет
<snql> tagezi << а что именно там никак не поправят?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а в дебиане эти косяки не работают ?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: если сидеть на нестабильном то работают )
<tagezi> snql: дофига чего.. с кутивебкитом ваще задолбали, а если учесть что весь гуишный инет в кде через него пашет, то противно, тут починят, тым сломают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нестабильные работают, а стабильная убунта нет )
<tagezi> амарок опять сломали.. кстати, половина сервисов http не пашет
<tagezi> ура, время починили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: походу вчера с громоптицей фигня была. Что то не пошла у меня 24-ка
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не готов это обсуждать. По мне так вытаскивать бинари из пакетов не является верным\православным решением.
<[Raiden]> Пакет должен быть под дистр, найден или собран - это лучший , рассово верынй вариант. Либо должен быть собран как статик.
<[Raiden]> я могу заблуждатьяс, но это моё окончательное имхо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бинарник я брал тут http://download-installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/24.0.1/ собсно и огнелиса 24 там же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> суть в том, что без пофиля, с созданием нового 24-ка запускается.
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Я даже забил все свои ящики, с указанием папки где ящик лежит. Для каждого ящика, требовалась перезагрузка проги что бы перечитать письма в папках.
<[Raiden]> Это уже боле проблема громоптицы чем дистра. Возможно тебе лучше погуглить или спросить на их ресурсах
<[Raiden]> Сам я не помню с какой версии у меня профиль, но у меня открывается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Так вот, все эти перезагрзки 24-ка отрабатывала нормально. А когда закрыл ее окончательно, отказалась запускаться в следующий раз. Специально проверил, еще раз убил пофиль и повторил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот сейчас на 17-ке из репов все нормально
<[Raiden]> Ну , если ты хочеш ьконкретно моё мнение, то можно попробовать на 24ке с алйва какого-нить, этот же профиль
<[Raiden]> это отсеит проблемы конкретной сборки с сайта мозилы
<[Raiden]> А если всё так же, Экспортируй как-нибудь \куда-нибудь письма и импортируй на новом профиле ))
<[Raiden]> или вообще забей. Какая разница какая версия почтовика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я вот еще думаю, может влиять что папки ящика на fat разделе. Хотя 17-ку это не смущает
<[Raiden]> Если уж тебя не волнует последняя версия твоей ос, то уж последняя версия почтового клиента тоже не должна особо торкать
<[Raiden]> у меня на нтфс разделе профил ьи используется в обоих ос
<[Raiden]> все версии последние
<JohnDoe_71Rus> версия ос меня волнует. Я пока не нашел точного варианта сделать что мне надо в старших ос
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и жду очередной lts
<[Raiden]> как там последний лтс звался?
<[Raiden]> квантал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 12.04 я пропустил
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: альфа ещё не появилась?
<[Raiden]> ок, как зовётся твоя версия по имени, не по цифре
<snql> precise
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ltsa? Я не мазахист :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: моя сейчас? Люсид
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: точно это 12ю04
<[Raiden]> короче для 12.04 , 24 версия есть на ппа.
<tagezi> Альфа 1 – 19 декабря
<tagezi> спим спокойно
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, 12.04 была очень вменяема даже с юнити
 * JohnDoe_71Rus спит спокойно до апреля
<snql> VERSION="12.04.3 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<tagezi> я помоему с альфы 2 её юзал
<tagezi> SergeyIT тоже, до сих пор её удалить не может )
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/4973334 , https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/4973334/+files/thunderbird_24.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb и т.д.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: в некоторых случаях, старше 10.10 долго грузятся если в interfaces прописано несколько сетей
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не хочет )
<tagezi> ладно, поехал я домой товарищи
<tagezi> всем удачи )
<[Raiden]> возможно вы как-то не так сеть настраиваете
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя может быть у меня 1-2 сети, больше не бывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.uecard.ru/for-citizens/ лиуксоидам про это можно забыть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: когда экспериментировал с 10.10, подсунул рабочий interfaces от 10.04 и получил долгую загрузку с надписью что то про network. Конкретно не помню
<[Raiden]> ну может и к лучшему , я всёравно не готов разбираться в ошибках уже несуществующих версий )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> интересно, как долго они держат репу официальную
<[Raiden]> я не знаю, офиц репы долго наверное. Возможно только переезжают на 1 аривный сайт, без зеркал и т.д.
<[Raiden]> для люсид и выше вроде есть http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, люсид пока еще репы живы
<[Raiden]> остальные похоже находятся на old-releases.ubuntu.com
<JohnDoe_71Rus> линк как раз для  tagezi , он все дистрибы щупал
<[Raiden]> в 6.06 приятный гном )
<snql> xD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: она у меня стала 3-й системой на компе
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  да ив 8.04 тоже хороший был
<snql> эх времена то были
<snql> упала сеть давай менять дистрибутив
<UNIm95> snql: о_О
<UNIm95> нафиг?
<snql> был полный ноль
<snql> не, конечно я и сейчас недалеко от нуля, но восстановить так такое уже без проблем
<[Raiden]> это был эксперимен тс текстуркой для всего прозрачного http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1027/h_1382892177_6477122_7f15c242d5.png
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1027/h_1382892597_5047870_6d131a69f5.png - зомбокартинка )
<snql> [Raiden] << какой юнити? ) а где же кеды?
<_d4vid> неужели свершилос чудо? ^^
<_d4vid> ky..
<_d4vid> рейден решил поставит юнити??? =)
<[Raiden]> на первом шоте гном2 + docky
<[Raiden]> на втором кде )
<[Raiden]> обошлось без юнити
<snql> точняк гном
<[Raiden]> ну в целом юнити почти тоже что я использовал. Панельки тольк освои и другие  и  основа гном3 со всеми вытекающими изменениями в софте.
<[Raiden]> Я бы даже наверное мог привыкнуть или спрятать родной док и поставить доки )
<[Raiden]> Но чего-то не стал, так получилось
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/vsUtsT
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1AlMSx50gI&feature=player_detailpage#t=350
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: скриншот с гномом с како версии убунты?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: и что это за шестеренка с буквой V внутри?
<[Raiden]> 11.10 или 12.04. Точно уже не скажу.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  12.04 с гномом?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: это как?
<[Raiden]> молча, в гдм классик сессию выбераешь и всё
<[Raiden]> шестерёнка - это ирк клиент kvirc
<[Raiden]> d 12.04 по умолчанию была гномовская сессия, а вот в 12.10 уже было 2\3д юнити
<[Raiden]> если конечно склероз не подводит.
<[Raiden]> ну в смысле не выбрана по умолчанию, а находилась после установки сразу в гдм.
<[Raiden]> да, по идее так и было. Тогда я и убежал на альтернативное де. Поглядев юнити 3д и нескольк оверсий гнома до релиза и после. Может быть я это сделал вовремя, а может быть зря - фиг его знает
<[Raiden]> Но особых сожалений нет пока.
<[Raiden]> после полног оперехода юнити на qt + 2-3года я возможно посмотрю его ещё раз. Как раз к тому времени кончится поддержка кде 4.х. И можно будет перейти на 5 или перейти на творение Марка.
<[Raiden]> Это мой де-план на ближайшие несколько лет :) Простите за многословность и разговор о себе :)
<Kyshtynbai> о, дядя Боря Гребенщиков).
<tagezi> если за это время окончательно не перейдёшь на вин8 )
<[Raiden]> ну тоже вариант.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда уж вынь9
<tagezi> номер не важен, важна идеология
<tagezi> Линус сказал в одном из древних интервью, что на рождественские празники у вас будет много свободного времени, хорошей идее было бы потестить ядро linux
<blaze> уу, как вас мало тут
<tagezi> не помню какой тогда был номер
<tagezi> ну и слава богу )
<blaze> )
<snql> 100% покрытие юнит-тестами ядра линукс
<snql> в каждый дом
<tagezi> да! тестим ядра - ищем баги
<snql> погнали строчить спеки :)
<[Raiden]> Линус на сколько я знаю атеист или типа того. Так что рождество вполне подходит.
<[Raiden]> для работы
<blaze> на западе даже католики не парятся такими мелочами как работа в праздник
<snql> мы же нация трудоголиков
<tagezi> не, нация алкоголиков.. если кому говоришь что ты не пьёшь, то все думают что ты антибиотик пьёшь
<[Raiden]> говори сразу что из принципа.
<[Raiden]> категорически (с)
<[Raiden]> я почти не знаю людей которые совсем не пьют. Двоих пожалй только
<tagezi> я третий
<tagezi> уже лет 15 наверное как
<tagezi> жена лет 5
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> это вторая жена, первая не знаю..
<tagezi> тесть завязал, смотря на нал.. чото уже год вроде, даже по празникам только сок
<tagezi> нас*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: что значит "совсем не пьют"?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: алкоголь не пьют
<[Raiden]> совсем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Могу за компанию немного вина. Пол стаканчика, без фанатизму
<[Raiden]> Я в этом году попробовал 1 франузское вино, 1 итальянское и штук 5 крымских. И понял что мне больше всего нравится яблочно-виноградный сок
<[Raiden]> :)
<snql> нельзя химию в биоорганизм вливать
<snql> это же яд
<tagezi> кто сказал что он био? по последний подсчетам математиков наш мир вероятнее всего модель сделаная нашими весокоразвитыми потомками
<snql> tagezi << по каким рассчетам?
<tagezi> по последним
<snql> журнал "тайны. приключения. чудеса"?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: а сам организЪм не химия?
<tagezi> наука и жизнь, помоему статья была. но могу ошибаться.. год назад читал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: 13 этаж
<snql> JohnDoe_71Rus << да, биореактор, но мы же детали упускаем
<snql> просто если влить хим-вещество биореактор страдает
<snql> нейроны разрушаются и пр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а сам биореактор хим-вещества не выделяет поутру?
<snql> тех специальностям вообще нельзя тупеешь
<snql> хим-вещества разные бывают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: ок. В кищечнике есть дрожжи?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> брагу с помощью чего делают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> У тебя внутри не образуется спирт сам по себе?
<[Raiden]> спирт в нашем организме производится, но в очень небольшом объёме. И для других целей )
<[Raiden]> Не что бы окосеть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто говорит про окосеть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что это совсем нам не чужеродная химия
<[Raiden]> Вообще в нашем организме много чего производится, что потреблять не стоит
<[Raiden]> Или стоит но без перебора
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну пол бокала вина в неделю, а то и реже это не перебор
<tagezi> ну, в нашем организме производиться кал
<tagezi> пол ложки в месяй? )
<[Raiden]> Или смотяр в какой ситуации. Если скажем тебе в атаку идти , то может лучше долбануть гармм 100 ,  для храбрости и пофигизма для. А если выжрать пол литра, то станеш ьмешенью.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Я имел в виду  разные вещества. Некотоыре можно потреблять при нехватке )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в атаку надо посылать дронов
<tagezi> ну, с этим тяжело поспорить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: наши родственники, приматы, не брезгуют и калом. Так же как и природным алкоголем.
<[Raiden]> никотин  наш организм вроде тоже производит
<tagezi> никотиновую кислоту
<[Raiden]> у курящих частично отучается
<tagezi> вообще я не пью, потому что мне не нравиться состояние опьянения
<tagezi> а всё остальное -это бризгливость, а не ум
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а некоторые люди, пьют кофе, зерна которого прошли через прщеварительный тракт летучих мышей. Пьют и нахваливют
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: слонов.. да.. очень дорогой кофе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: тоже любишь контроль
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: дело не в стом что делают другие, если все разом решать стреляться, я не пойду с ними, даже если они в этом будут видеть очень крутой ритуал
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: контроль ткт тоже не причем, просто не понимаю ценности опьянения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тоже не понимаю
<tagezi> тут*
<tagezi> вот поэтому я и не пью, даже пол бокала, стакан пива, или что у вас там счистаеться малым количеством "без фанатизма"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кефиру?
<tagezi> кефир пью.. кстати, 2 стакана и заруль уже не сяду )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Вот от пол бокала, толк такой же как от литра кефира
<tagezi> первый раз слышу, что бы вино востаноавливало флору в кишечнике )
<tagezi> и как можно приравнять кифир и вино? в вине явно спирта больше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так и кефиру тоже больше )
<tagezi> тоесть стакан кефира = пипетке вина?
<[Raiden]> Вино полезно красное в умеренных дозах для сердца - по крайней мере есть такая идея. Якобы из-за того что во франции инфакты всякие редки.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне что от стакана кефира, что от пол бокала вина. Разницы никакой
<[Raiden]>  кефирчик я люблю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вообще кефир не очень, лучше йогурт. А вот молоко вообще пить не могу
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: большинству так, потому что организм защищает
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTYKhj4wlck
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от кефира?
<[Raiden]> вот насчёт йогуртов можно поспорить. Кефир натуральынй кисломолочный продукт, а йогурт - это продукт из сухого молока и хз чего ещё.
<tagezi> а по поводу оправданий всех этих.. мой опец алкоголик, к сожалению, он тоже умеет оправдывать очень логично бутылку 777 портвечна
<tagezi> отец*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: смотря какой йогурт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а так у нас 80% молока из сухого восстановлено
<tagezi> так что с моей точни зрения есть алкоголики и есть те кто не пьёт, а алкоголизм - как и большинство заболеваний, могут проходить в разной степени тяжести
<[Raiden]> Ну да, молоко сча тоже плохое. бывает горчить начинает вообще, когда долго стоит. И главное вообще долго стоит
<[Raiden]> в ссср 3 дня срок годности был.
<[Raiden]> независимо от этого я всёравн олюбл юкефир ))
<[Raiden]> люблю , блин*
 * JohnDoe_71Rus а когда-то.... давно, давно, и молоко пил. Грудное
<[Raiden]> мне вообще думается, что если бактрерии или насекомые что-то долго не жрут, то оно может быть не совсем полезным )
<[Raiden]> хотя может это бредовая мысль
<tagezi> ктонить юзал fbpdf?
<[Raiden]> для фреймбуфера чтоли?
<[Raiden]> не встерчал название
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей всего конвертилка fb2 то pdf
<tagezi> ладно, с ней потом разберёмся
<tagezi> у меня папка появилась странная
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1027/h_1382904946_2271351_4b1e73599a.jpg
<tagezi> и что-то переодически под рутом систему напрочь вешает
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> ну, хоть поговорить можно )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: клиникой попахивает ;-)
<tagezi> l-ectrik: на счет чего? )
<l-ectrik> На счет (01:56:29) tagezi: ну, хоть поговорить можно )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну, мне ещё наверное час бекап делать, потом лав новый пилить, потом систему ставить поновой )
<tagezi> так что я думаю это неплохая идея
<tagezi> киникой пахнет другое, папка с непонятным названием и с кучей (реально офигетькакмного) нулевым рамером файлов м непонятными названиями
<tagezi> клиникой*
<l-ectrik> ff вешает систему
<l-ectrik> точнее флэш
<l-ectrik> куда смотреть?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: а видио какое?
<tagezi> видео-карта?
<l-ectrik> нвидиа))
<tagezi> не комне.. столет уже не пользуюсь ими )
<tagezi> пни райдена, он у нас как библиотека )
<tagezi> и у него нвидиа и фф )
<tagezi> и он до сих пор флеш юзает )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: а чем пользуешься, если не секрет? Думаю новое что-то собирать, чтобы на камни не наступить...
<l-ectrik> *подводные
<tagezi> ну, у меня бук и встроеная интел
<tagezi> флешь в фф при фулХД примерно 14% есть
<tagezi> правда нужно немного поплясать ) но реально возможно...
<tagezi> нвидиа вроде обещала там кучу вкусного отдать, и поддержку такоуюже как виндовсу
<l-ectrik> да, читал про это
<l-ectrik> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1292534/9ec1eea5
<tagezi> киса классный )
<l-ectrik> люблю котиков
<[Raiden]> хардварную акселерацию выключи, могут пропасть висы
<l-ectrik> о, [Raiden] привет
<[Raiden]> привет.
<l-ectrik> тебя так нехватало))
<[Raiden]> Песня тут на ютубе зацепила ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DsYi6nMTK4
<l-ectrik> текст хор. гитара хор, но голос...
<[Raiden]> спать пойду ) а с флэшем проблем прилично бывает, у меня например рожи сини в нём  в реконке
<[Raiden]> А мне голос понравился )
<l-ectrik> а кстати, ты не пробовал эту новую версию фф с встроенным браузером?
<[Raiden]> флэшем?
<l-ectrik> ну да
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я не слышал что бы такая версия была. У меня то что в офиц репах сча.
<tagezi> фф наконец придумал как можно запилить в себя перец? )
<tagezi> или они всё сфой шлак гоняют?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: что за версия-то?
<l-ectrik> ну эти, ночные сборки(или как их там)
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> чего-то не особо хочется.
<l-ectrik> читал где-то, что запилили свой флэшъ
<l-ectrik> правда не помню где
<[Raiden]> Если у тебя нвидия, попробуй дрова поменять на самые свежие. Если висы останутся, то  галку надо выключать, ничего не поделаешь.
<l-ectrik> Галку??
<[Raiden]> Там была какая-то бета 33х
<[Raiden]> ну всвойствах флэша  аппаратное ускорение
<l-ectrik> аа
<l-ectrik> та не... уже не актуально. Пользую Chrome. Гораздо меньше кушает
<tagezi> странно
<tagezi> они примерно одинаково жуют на флеше
<tagezi> там можно единственное как сыкономить это включить html5 на утубе )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: 5 мин, еспешиали фор ю скрины скину ;-)
<[Raiden]> всё , сплю )  Оригинал песенки http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6kPkfHL80Q
<tagezi> но гугл как-то не всё перегнал на html5, наверное, хочет пока что бы все на хром перекинулись
<l-ectrik> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1292538/e1e66bc1
<l-ectrik> может кто подскажет как сделать верхнюю (на скрине) панельку более активной?
<tagezi> что значит более активной?
<l-ectrik> например, убираемой, когда на полный экран.
<l-ectrik> часики чтобы поверх всего были
<l-ectrik> elementary что-то подобное запилили
<l-ectrik> только не знаю, как мне это дело у них "содрать"
<tagezi> поставить в вб и посмотреть настройки
<tagezi> сомневаюсь что оно придумали новую панель.. просто файл натроек допилили, скорее всего
<l-ectrik> tagezi: не... пробовал ставить. Оно жыш пол этого элементари за собой тянет((
<tagezi> ну так нужно посмотреть зависимости
<tagezi> короче, можно поплясать, потом ещё чуть чуть поплясать, и всё получиться )
<tagezi> и я говорю, поставить в виртуал боксе
<tagezi> поразбирать её
<l-ectrik> я ж не такой спец, чтобы разбирать ее))
<l-ectrik> *её
<tagezi> ну, а кто из нас сец? райден вон, ваще сантехник, вроде )
<l-ectrik> ))
<l-ectrik> скажи, а как мне можно на поковырять забрать исходники? http://www.elementaryupdate.com/2013/06/finally-elementary-tweaks.html
<l-ectrik> отсюда например
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-20
<tagezi> с годовщиной всех
<SergeyIT> какой?
<only_you> 10 лет убунте
<SergeyIT> с этим не поздравляют... загнивание начинается в этом возрасте
<tagezi> SergeyIT: главное что бы она к 50 бубнить не начала )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в 50 жизнь только начинается
<tagezi> ну так я же и не коворю что она заканчивается ))
<UNIm95> only_you: Наливай
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Сейчас был приятно удивлен, что SteamOS уже доступна для тестирования (btea)
<OnkelTem> beta
<OnkelTem> Кто-нибудь пробовал?
<tagezi> Warty Warthog
<tagezi> бородавчатый бородавочник )
<tagezi> хотя можно и по другому перевести =)))))
<tagezi> бородавчатая страхолюдина =D
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/ubuntu-15-04-named-vivid-vervet
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-IljBS9SpSCY/VEVX46kc-2I/AAAAAAAAC_Y/nqD79Q7JM7c/w1001-h563-no/io3EB1RINoE.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-21
<andrex> @op
* andrex changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 14.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<tagezi> andrex: решил поставить бородавчатую страхолюдину как текущую? ))
<andrex> да а то никто не решицо так)
<tagezi> да, artus наверное опять секиру белоснежки точит )
<Guest001> всем привет
<Guest001> подскажите пожаалуста что сделать, поставил дрова от нвидии в 14.04 рекомендованные, после перезагрузки не видит разрешения выше 1024х768, и монитор пишет неизвестен, хотя монитор может 1920
<Guest001> вернусь
<Guest001> что, неужели никто не знает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.3dnews.ru/787116
<Guest001> может сейчас кто есть из живых, кто поможет
<dimm> привет всем
<dimm> как правильно указать переменные?
<dimm> sshpass -p ${PASSWORD} scp -v -o PreferredAuthentications="password" updater_server.sh tzupdater.jar "${USERNAME}@${IP}:~"
<tagezi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Proposal-to-Drop-32-bit-Ubuntu-Images-Tries-to-Get-Traction-from-Community-462749.shtml
<tagezi> всё, приехали?
<tagezi> у меня на компе, 32 бита работает намного шустрее чем 64
<SergeyIT> перейдем на дистр 32
<fshp> Здрасте. Как на одном мониторе зафиксировать воркспейс? Что бы он не переключался вместе с другим монитором.
<fshp> 14.04
<_d4vid> re..
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-22
<JKLoop> Здравствуйте, может ли кто-нибудь помочь настроить звук на powerbook g4 12" lubuntu 14.04? Спасибо
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<JKLoop> Спасибо за информацию) Установил Лубунту 14.04 на PowerPC PowerBook g4. Не работает звук
<nntndfrk> JKLoop, отредактируйте файл /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf
<nntndfrk> команда: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf
<nntndfrk> и добавте в конец файла:
<nntndfrk> blacklist snd-aoa
<nntndfrk> blacklist snd-aoa-fabric-layout
<nntndfrk> blacklist snd-aoa-soundbus
<nntndfrk> blacklist snd-aoa-i2sbus
<nntndfrk> blacklist snd-aoa-codec-tas
<nntndfrk> сохраните -> ctrl+o, виход -> ctrl+x, перезагрузите -> sudo reboot
<tagezi> !paste | nntndfrk
<ubuntuhelp> nntndfrk: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<nntndfrk> спасибо за предупреждение, учту
<JKLoop> Спасибо, добавил, а нужно ли прописать где-то загрузку модуля snd-powermac
<JKLoop> nntndfrk, не сработало(
<aliona> privet vsem
<aliona> может хтонить знайт как решить ету беду
<aliona> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<mva> aliona: альтернативный доступ к тому серверу есть?
<mva> aliona: (причины могут быть разные)
<aliona> ja k vagrantu pitajus padkliucica :)
<aliona> пытаюс пoдключицца к vagrant
<mva> aliona: https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/10411157
<mva> почитайэтот тред
<aliona> spasiba
<aliona> blin nepamaglo :?
<aliona> blin nepamaglo :/
<mva> aliona: это надо делать на сервере, если что
<mva> ну и посмотри в логи
<stivu> lubuntu 14.04 powerpc powerbook g4 не могу настроить звук, модули в черный список добавил, в файле /etc/module пробовал snd_aoa и snd_powermac и вообще удалял...
<Starkgeiste> Добрый день, кто сталкивался в идеократой MSI ATI Radeon HD 4770?
<Starkgeiste> Не могу найти нормальные драйвера на нее.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-23
<roma> привет не программер
<Guest91925> помогите из .bin достать system.img и boot.img
<Guest91925> есть кто тут)
<Guest91925> ?
<gaalex> нет
<Guest91925> поможешь?
<gaalex> прошивка?
<Guest91925> да, я в хексе ниче не понимаю
<Guest91925> уже довел до из kdz до .bin
<gaalex> file <твой файл>.bin что выдает?
<Guest91925> осталось достать
<gaalex> kdz?!
<Guest91925> да ниче не выдает) открываю в хекс едитор а доставать не умею
<Guest91925> ну эта прошивка для лж
<Guest91925> была
<Guest91925> я ее распаковал до состояния .bin
<Guest91925> 1.49 gb
<Guest91925> оттуда достать надо 2 образа
<Guest91925> system и boot img
<gaalex> сделай file <твой файл>
<Guest91925> я щас в винде тут можно это в терминале?)
<gaalex> еп
<gaalex> первые 4 байта скинь тогда
<Guest91925> 44 dd 55 aa
<Guest91925> это то?))))
<gaalex> чот тут не так быть может)
<Guest91925> у тебя интернет нормальный? давай я кину образ посмотришь в такое время никого не найти, а до обеда ждать терпения не набраться с ночи сижу
<gaalex> кидай
<Guest91925> щас минуту зальется, места на дисках нет, все против меня сегодня
<Guest91925> вот https://yadi.sk/d/r5lDtzCEcDw4x надеюсь у тебя получится)
<Guest91925> не получается?
<gaalex> еще не пробовал)
<Guest91925> щас пойду в магазин за картошкой, надеюсь прийду ты попробуешь)
<Guest91925> ну ладно, хорошего дня всем, нашел человека)
<Kinder-Pingvi> приветствую всех) у меня очень странная и забавная проблема.. установил себе на стационар убунту 14.04 последнюю, обновил там, настроил все свое барахло. И вылезло - Не запускается либраофис вообще О_о
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, в терминале запусти и посмотри что говорит
<Kinder-Pingvi> Да уже решил... языковых пакетов не хватало...
<Kinder-Pingvi> хм.. теперь у меня другие "месячные" начались..
<Kinder-Pingvi> я ищу "идеальный" шрифт для кодинга..
<SergeyIT> дырочки на перфокартах, сразу код символа виден
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну а по существу... а каким шрифтом ты пользуешься? убунту моно?
<tagezi> я думал с кодинге главное алгоритм, а не шрифт )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: грамотный шрифт +20HP к скиллу кодинга
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: угу и -20 инты )
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну я же говорю именно о косметике кодинга) тоже не маловажная вещь )
<Kinder-Pingvi> в том плане , что открывая большой файл с кодом.. удобнее на него будет смотреть шрифтом Консолас, ежели.. например, таймс нью роман )
<NoOova> Хеллоу!
<Nor8> Ку всем!
<Nor8> Есть тут умельцы, прикрутившие U на планшет?
<quest_> помощь нужна
<quest_> по хексу есть знатоки?
<tagezi> !ask | quest_
<ubuntuhelp> quest_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> хотя по хексу вряд ли кто тут будет
<quest_> хлопцы вытащите мне 2 файла из .bin файла, мне нужно system.img и boot.img достать
<quest_> я просто совсем с хексом не дружу
<quest_> на благо человеков прошивку портирую на всю линейку мтк
<quest_> 4.4.2
<quest_> :(
<quest_> ну шо
<quest> знатока хекса появились?
<quest> знатоки*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-24
<OnkelTem> Странный
<OnkelTem> "с хексом не дружу"...
<OnkelTem> ну дак подружись, пилин
<OnkelTem> тоже мне услуга...
<OnkelTem> я понимаю просил бы скрипт намонстрячить какой-нить, или вопрос конкретный задать
<OnkelTem> задал*
<tagezi> ну так он же для чиловеков старается.. зачем ему хекс знать
<tagezi> и потом, я вообще не понимаю, нафига в наше время нужно лезть в бинарник таким методом.. как-будто в середине 90..
<dane> привет
<dane> есть кто в живых?
<tagezi> !ask | dane
<ubuntuhelp> dane: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dane> ок
<dane> проблема такая
<dane> на компе убунту и винда
<dane> винда грузится без проблем
<dane> убунту при загрузке после выбора ядра начинается грузится и комп отключается
<dane> раза с 5-6 может загрузиться
<dane> железо проверял - все в норме
<dane> блок питания - заменил - тоже самое
<dane>  кто подскажет ,в какую сторону копать?
<Sergey_IT> логи смотреть
<dane> какие именно и на что нужно обратить внимание?
<_d4vid> хай
<sokrat> как в ubuntu 14.10 включить mir
<demon-k2008> Народ подскажите пожайлуста , для виндов была раньше прога Goden FTP Server ?усть аналог для Убунту?
<demon-k2008> Есть аналог для Убунту?
<demon-k2008> На той проге можно было просто выделить файл и получить ссылку для прямого доступа из сети.
<Sergey_IT> смысл не понятен, зачем на сервере ссылка?
<demon-k2008> Не на сервере , лежит файл на рабочем столе ,открываешь его в проге и она делает ссылу по которой может любой пользователь из инета скачать у тебя файл напрямую.
<demon-k2008> Это у неё просто название такое.
<demon-k2008> Принцып как в майл агенте можно передать файл с компа на комп , только по созданной в проге ссылке.
<Sergey_IT> фтп клиент работает по rfc, как он узнает, что там кликнули на сервере?
<tagezi> эм, а как можно забыть ссылку где у тебя лежит файл на рабочем столе? о_О
<demon-k2008> Не для себя ссылка , программа создаёт ссылку вида http//192.234.0.1/имя файла ,  для того чтоб из сети у тебя этот файл могли загрузить.
<Sergey_IT> особого смысла не вижу в этом
<demon-k2008> Просто я лет 6 назад пользовался такой программой , когда с девушкой переписывался , тогда ещё небыло одноклассников и майл. Файлы приходилось через яндекс, квип и джаббер перекидывать. А когда эту прогу нашёл, то все пролблеммы решились. Сейчас уже
<demon-k2008> года 3 на линуксе , а иногда такая функция необходима.
<demon-k2008> Ну вот смотри, допустим тебе нужно файл у меня взять, он скажем гига 4 весит. Как мне его тебе передать? Сначала залить на сервак а потом ты его заберёш , так?
<Sergey_IT> так любой фтп сервер может это
<demon-k2008> Программа может?
<matrixd> demon-k2008: лол, я какраз писал подобную фигню пару лет назад
<matrixd> если хочешь допили да и юзай на здоровье
<matrixd> https://bitbucket.org/matrixd/file-exchange/wiki/Home
<demon-k2008> Эээээээ , парни, я не программер , я больше геолог и дальнобойщик чем математик!
<Sergey_IT> особо сложного нет, но надо ли. Поставил фтп сервер и нет проблем
<Sergey_IT> и безопасность можно сделать нужную
<demon-k2008> А как его настроить , у меня стоит три проги, bareFTP 0.3.9-git, FiliZilla, gFtp и ещё одна, а как её настроить, я так понимаю эти софтины через посредника передают?
<Sergey_IT> так в документации прочитать
<Sergey_IT> через веб сервер можно и скриптом наверно сделать, но опять же - безопасность, а то китайцы ломятся везде
<demon-k2008_> А реально сделать так чтоб к своему компу из сети было не возможно получить доступ?
<Sergey_IT> я не занимался этим, у меня роутер не пускает никого
<demon-k2008_> Вообще, я читал статью на просторах , там писали что на ХР требуется 1-3 дня а на линя месяцы ,это если то и другое без доп защиты. Это так?
<matrixd> я думаю такие вещи лучше у хацкеров спрашивать
<matrixd> я, например, ничего не знаю про бэкдоры и т.д.
<matrixd> думается для обычного юзера - достаточно дропать все лишние пакеты тем же iptables
<matrixd> как писать правила для него - можно найти в инете, я этим не занимался. Точнее занимался но оооочень давно
<NoOova_> Ку!
<Sergey_IT> ук
<demon-k2008_> А вот это Gufw делает тоже самое? Я в нём выставил на вход Deny  , так будет всё игнорировать?
<Sergey_IT> может и хватит
<NoOova_> Обновились на 14-10?
<NoOova_> я чет опасаюсь на работе обновляться
<Sergey_IT> здесь только нормальные, вроде бы
<Sergey_IT> или я ошибаюсь?
<NoOova_> Sergey_IT:  это не мне комментарий?
<Sergey_IT> NoOova_, а что, похоже? ;)
<NoOova_> Не знаю. Я не понял.
<Sergey_IT> в 14.10 много изменений будет - нестабильно, разве что если делать нечего
<NoOova_> будет? релизнулась же уже
<Sergey_IT> так народ уже жалуется, глянь форум
<matrixd> кто-нибудь умеет в яву?
<matrixd> я не понимаю как там с regexp работать
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-25
<quest111> знатоки хекса нужны, вытащить boot и system.img из бинаря
<gregorijus> Добры день
<gregorijus> после упгрейда до 14.10 мне флешки не грузит
<gregorijus> излечимо?
<tagezi> агрейт?
<tagezi> апгрет*
<gregorijus> да
<tagezi> зачем использовать версию для разработчиков?
<gregorijus> вчера сделал
<gregorijus> сегодня флешки открыть немогу
<gregorijus> ну зачотелось попробовать
<gregorijus> зачотелось
<tagezi> х*
<gregorijus> да да
<tagezi> как х с ч можно перепутать? )
<gregorijus> х
<gregorijus> транслитная клава
<tagezi> они в разных концах клавы )))
<tagezi> ааа )
<gregorijus> на виндовс была ч, а на убунту х надо жать
<gregorijus> не важно
<tagezi> короче я не в курсе как откатывать, потому что не использую девелоперские версии на живой машине
<gregorijus> а нужно-ли откатывать?
<gregorijus> может можно излечить эту проблемку и всё?
<tagezi> ну, если тебе нужен глюкодром, то и так всё в порядке, глючит же, значит всё как задумано )
<gregorijus> ясно, что ничё не ясно
<tagezi> багрепорт пиши разрабам, пусть правят
<gregorijus> вас ист дас?
<tagezi> отчет об ошибке
<tagezi> разработчикам
<tagezi> чтобы исправили
<gregorijus> а нет каких-нибудь традиционных способов - типа отвёртки и молотка?
<tagezi> есть, посмотреть в код драйвера, подправить и пересобрать с ядром
<tagezi> других я не знаю
<tagezi> можешь на форум написать, там уже куча жалоб есть, по этому однорогому барану
<gregorijus> а можно медленно и покомандно?
<tagezi> не, я в драйверр не полезу, это долго и муторно
<tagezi> gregorijus: напиши проблему на форум, може кто тебе простое решение посоветует
<gregorijus> ну а хотя-бы причину конкретную найти можете помочь?
<gregorijus> чтоб знат, чё писать-то...
<gregorijus> потому что гугл я уже перевернул...
<gregorijus> и не очень уж он богат был...
<tagezi> не, я не знаю что там разрабы могли натворить, даже в виртуальной машине не юзал
<tagezi> жалоб целый вагон, вплоть до того что она вообще не стартует, причем жалуются люди которые не первый день за мужем
<gregorijus> мдааааа, влип очкарик...
<tagezi> так что там рыть и рыть.. нужно искать того кто это решил
<tagezi> напиши на форум, там навалом народу сидит, мож кто уже столкнулся и решил
<gregorijus> ubuntu.ru? На форуме я ещё не был, тут только...
<tagezi> gregorijus: и совет на будущее, если хочешь минорку поставить, то через пару месяцев после вахода.. каноникал выпускает полное сырьё, а потом, иногда правда, фиксят даги
<tagezi> да, на убунтуюру
<tagezi> выхода* баги*
<tagezi> вообще, релиз в тему назван: конь которому кобыла изменила )
<tagezi> упоротый конь*
<artemz> z
<quest141> нужен тот кто в хексе как у себя дома
<quest141> 3 день ищу
<quest141> 2 файла вытащить надо
<quest141> из бинарника
<lesya> quest141: хекс это что?
<quest141> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hex-редактор
<lesya> quest141: тебе что-то по поводу 4pda советовали
<lesya> не нашел?
<quest141> да это все ерунда, я уже все хда и пда перекапал, это не простой файл а от прошивки лж, их тока хексом достают
<lesya> кто достает?
<quest141> ну у меня есть человек который доставал мне версию с прошивки а, сейчас он просто афк давно очень
<quest141> вот и ищу кто в хексе понимает
<quest141> а мне щас версия б вышла, надо достать эти образы
<lesya> quest141: почему ты думаешь, что найдешь здесь спеца?
<quest141> ну я других мест не знаю)
<lesya> логично
<lesya> quest141: посмотри здесь http://www.flexhex.com/docs/howtos/hex-editing.phtml
<lesya> там есть суппорт
<lesya> можешь обратиться к ним
<quest141> попробую написать им письмо щас, спасибо, а сам я уже пытался по мануалам, моя степерь образованности не позволила понять хекс
<lesya> quest141: да, и открыть в терминале по правой клавише, есть не только в мате, а практически везде
<quest141> я когда ставил 15 цинамон, там не было) я расстроился, но теперь все в порядке я уже давно мате пользуюсь, все нужные функции для таких как я самое оно)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-26
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Как в такой стране как наша, где часовые пояса менятся почти рандомно...
<OnkelTem> установить время?
<OnkelTem> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata или напрямую? что думаете?
<lpiql> sb 03:11
<gregorijus> может кто нибудь уже столкнулся с проблемой, почему 14.10 не принимает флешки?
<gregorijus> на вашем форуме молчание
<Svetlana> совсем ничего не происходит при втыкании флешки? я бы проверила dmesg
<gregorijus> она появляется, находит её и лсусб, но когда открываеш - not authorized, а когда открываеш наутилус через судо, её там нету...
<Svetlana> я бы её отфармотировала и проверила ещё раз
<gregorijus> тогда надо форматировать все флешки - мои, друзей и знакомых, непринимает ни одной
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1499194/
<gregorijus> это дмесг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> железо флешку видит. Ковыряй программно
<gregorijus> Вечером вернусь с работы, зайду сюда, поможете, потому что не знаю чем и где ковырють...
<gregorijus> ять..
<gregorijus> извините, клава транслитная
<gregorijus> всего доброго
<quest1241> ну шо знатоки хекса появились
<mixed91> Здравсвуйте , подскажите пожалуйста как можна узнать версию интерфейса SATA ?
<Sergey_IT> mixed91, в документах на железку
<mixed91> в документах на ноутбучную железку написано HDD 1 TB  Sata2 (Sata3 comp.) . Я так понимаю что сам диск sata2. Про плату не слова
<Sergey_IT> совместим с sata3- на моем также (поэтому ssd не на полной скорости работает
<mixed91> а есть разница  куда втыкать в dvd или в обычный разьем вместо hdd и в настройках биоса  есть разница между achi и compabality mode?
<Sergey_IT> понятия не имею
<gregorijus> я вернулся
<gregorijus> Так если моё железо видит флешку, где и какие программы ковырять?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Напоминаю про транспонирование матриц во writer
<tagezi> о, напомнил
<tagezi> чот
<tagezi> надо мне записную книжку придумать, всё таки
<tagezi> а то дел много уже начинают вываливаться из головы (
<UNIm95> tagezi: пользуйся календарём у гугла
<tagezi> да, надо осваивать
<gregorijus> а может мне напомните, как к флешке подойти без молотка, какой-то матери и форматирования на 14.10?
<UNIm95> если не веришь гуглу: подымай  локальный
<UNIm95> gregorijus: чего? Сформулируй понятней
<tagezi> не, мне всё равно, могу даже ему сообщать когда я в сартир хожу ))
<tagezi> главное что быон не глючил как их новости
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1499194/ вот тут дмесг, там формуловка
<tagezi> а то ситуация вообще бешеная с новостями, он мне присылает только то что я опубликовал, а пачку не многой опублекованных не присылает, приходиься самому рыться )
<gregorijus> железо флешку видит, а програмно подойти не могу - куча ерроров и мол прав не имею
<UNIm95> gregorijus: юзер в группу disk входит?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты ему проще формулируй вопросы )
<gregorijus> как проверить?
<tagezi> вот ыидишь )
<gregorijus> :)
<tagezi> в*
<UNIm95> Посмотреть в свойствах пользователя
<gregorijus> нашёл, поставил галочку на своём имени
<gregorijus> сейчас перезапустить или не надо?
<UNIm95> надо
<gregorijus> поставил галочку, перезагрузился, всунул флешку - то-же самое, проверил снова юзера и группу диск - галочка пропадает, не записываетса, не остаётса, дла того даже рестарт не обязателен, просто закрываеш и она не сохраняется
<tagezi> gregorijus: у тебя фат на флешке?
<gregorijus> да
<tagezi> может битая?
<gregorijus> тогда у всех друзей и соседей битые - я тут в панике всё перебробовал...
<gregorijus> андройд с его микросд принимает
<gregorijus> а жёсткийе диски и флешки - нот ауторайзед и всё
<gregorijus> а вернутся к версии 14.04 никак?
<gregorijus> я думал 14.10 будет круче, а получилось...
<gregorijus> :(
<tagezi> да, 14.10 круче, она более популярна
<tagezi> покрайне мере если судить по количеству выложенный ошибок )))
<gregorijus> так что мне сейчас делать с моей проблемой?
<gregorijus> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade???
<gregorijus> а можно как-нибудь отбить от жёсткого диска кусок пространства, туда всё забекапить и просто переустановить систему без потери данных?
<gregorijus> но сейчас диск не поделён на части, однолитый...
<gregorijus> крч выпустили фигню, а кто заинсталировал - того проблемы
<gregorijus> за то я линукс и не люблю
<tagezi> за то что поставл сам фиг знает что? )
<tagezi> загрузись с лайв сиди, и глянь всё
<gregorijus> а чё глянуть-то? :D
<tagezi> уже тысячу раз говорено, минорные версии для экстрималов, у убунты даже лтс можно ставить месяца через 2 после того как вышел
<tagezi> то что нужно
<tagezi> может флешка твоя заработает
<tagezi> а дальше сам думай чо делать
<gregorijus> возвращяюсь на минт
<gregorijus> поставлю 17
<tagezi> лайв, можно использовать если ситема сдохла, а нужно выкачать инфу с диска
<tagezi> тае убунта только зелёная
<tagezi> теже самые глюки только зеленоватые )
<gregorijus> :D
<fshp> Ку. Никто не сталкивался? Qbittorrent не добавляет торренты - диалоговое окно появляется, но после нажатия кнопки "ок" ничего не происходит. Торрент не появляется ни в одном из списков, файлы на диске не появляются. 14.04, пробовал версию из офф-репоÐ
<tagezi> если хочешь нормальную систему - осиль дебиан, там нет ничего сверх тяжолова, мануалов в сети навалом
<fshp> tagezi: или арч
<tagezi> ну, не согласен, арч, слака, гента только если любишь возится
<tagezi> если человек не знает как вернуть инфу с диска, какой нафиг арч?
<fshp> tagezi: гента если любишь долго возится. А арч - настроил и забыл.
<tagezi> угу, пока они пакет не положили с новыми зависимостями которые забыли в пакман добавить )
<tagezi> или пока не собрал чтонить своё.. а потом..
<fshp> tagezi: ну всяко бывает. Перед обновление пакман проверяет зависимости. Он ничего не поломает, если репозиторий не консистентен.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-19
<tagezi> Утра всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> дарофф дарофф
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Sergey_IT> память проверяешь?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, на других каналах нет помошника какого )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты учебник читаешь?
<Sergey_IT> какой ?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: по физике )
<Sergey_IT> неа )
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну так не помнишь же ничего уже )) на простой вопрос не смог ответить ))
<Sergey_IT> не простой... а абстрактный )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-20
<SergeyIT> с осенью
<tagezi> SergeyIT: широко ты так здороваешься.. на четерть года сразу ))
<tagezi> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<andrex> ночера
<andrex> или утера
<andrex> непонятно
<Sergey_IT> короче - осени
<andrex> короче 2015 го
<andrex> ибо с осенью тоже непонятно
<Sergey_IT> а тебе завтра уже из нашего вчера
<Sergey_IT> у нас осень, за окном +1,8 С
<andrex> -7
<Sergey_IT> тебя с зимой )
<tagezi> чото сегодня тихо..
<tagezi> andrex: ты чо без меня всех тут пугал чтоли?
<tagezi> молчат все как партизаны
<Sergey_IT> вымерзли
<tagezi> да ладно, у нас только второй день иний и лужи во льду ))
<Sergey_IT> место для белоги ищут... пингвины
<Sergey_IT> *р*
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: бросай.. возраст уже не тот )))
<tagezi> чото у меня мыша глючит страшно о_О
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это ты её заразил? )
<Sergey_IT> а то! Всех перезаражу
<Sergey_IT> покорми мышу,а то загнал уже
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: так вот только батарейки новые вставил и она глючить начала.. может траванулась..
<tagezi> хотя вроде дурасел
<andrex> простые воткни космос или как их похлеще дурыселы будут пахать
<tagezi> andrex: ну да.. батарейки за 5000 пара должны похлеще работать )))
<andrex> да в том то и прикол что эти работают долще чем дурасела
<andrex> и дешевше стоют
<tagezi> andrex: угу, а белет до них 2,250 в один конец )
<tagezi> билет
<andrex> правда я забил на беспроводныедевайсы
<andrex> ааа
<tagezi> =)))
<andrex> тыж индус
<andrex> )
<tagezi> угу.. пингвин )
<andrex> ппц забыл
<tagezi> спать нужно чаще )
<andrex> рано еще
<tagezi> скоро поздно будет
<Sergey_IT> не январь, это верно
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> до первой грача нельзя? )
<tagezi> ого*
<Sergey_IT> это каркать нельзя, а бу-бу можно
<andrex> я вон в сват4 рублюсь бесит что управление групами уродское
<Sergey_IT> так для этого ВПШ кончить надо
<andrex> угу и вступить в партию
<tagezi> если он ВПШ закончит, то он будет не только в игре беситься на управление группами
<andrex> да в армии проще было чем в этом свате гребаном)
<tagezi> andrex: займись делом, пересобери ядро ))
<Sergey_IT> для этого пазл ядра купить надо
<Sergey_IT> что то мне кажется, что настроить андроид посложнее, чем ядро собрать
<andrex> для насткойки андройда нужно андройд тул купить и докторскую защитить
<Sergey_IT> и обгуглиться
<andrex> tagezi: я знаю че сделю)
<tagezi> andrex: спать пойдёшь? )
<andrex> нада либру вкорячить пятую наконец то)
<Sergey_IT> очередной день жестянщика будет (
<tagezi> andrex: ээ.. она глючная пока
<andrex> tagezi: какой спать через полтора часа работать идти
<andrex> ну тогды без либры посижу
<andrex> )
<andrex> nano file.xlsx
<andrex> ЖВ
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> vi*
<Sergey_IT> ed
<andrex> asm
<tagezi> угу... и во что ты собрался его компилировать? ))
<andrex> в бинарники
<andrex> очевидно деш
<Sergey_IT> в квадробайтники
<andrex> в 64 бита бинарники под sandybridge
<tagezi> типа конвертация xlsx в xls? ))
<andrex> fl
<andrex> да
<tagezi> andrex: вали спать.. у же по клавишам не попадаешь
<andrex> попадаю тока не втом порядке))
<andrex> о вспомнил пойду колупать нгинкс
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-21
<TaPX> Привет
<TaPX> Вопрос, как в бубунте сделать загрузочную флешку с хрюшей?
<TaPX> С вин7,8 и 10 и линукс-дистрибутивами все понятно и просто, а вот с хрюшей что-то никак.
<TaPX> Есть кто живой?
<TaPX> Нда...
<tagezi> хрюша это винХП?
<TaPX> tagezi: да
<TaPX> tagezi: поможешь?
<tagezi> нет, понятия не имею
<TaPX> Хм
<TaPX> Это точно служба поддержки? :)
<TaPX> join #ubuntu
<TaPX> Блеать
<TaPX> И там глушь
<tagezi> тут никогда не было СЛУЖБЫ поддержки
<tagezi> служба поддержки у каноникла, а не канале
<TaPX> Таки на сайте инфа, шта здесь гуру линукса всегда рады помочь новичкам... :)
<tagezi> гуру в индии, а сайт не мы создавали ))
<tagezi> знаем - помогаем, нет, ну значит нет
<TaPX> Ну ладно... Гугл выкурен, буду курить яндекс
<tagezi> яндекс годен только госты искать, к сожалению.. он уже год как сайты не индексирует
<tagezi> а на все багрепорты посылает лесом.. так что умер тындыкс
<TaPX> Не убивай во мне надежду
 * tagezi дастал базуку )
<svetlana> Что мы здесь хрющей называем?
<svetlana> А.
<svetlana> Значит, вопрос первый, в каком виде эта хрюша у Вас уже есть? :)
<TaPX> В виде образа. Здравствуйте
<TaPX> Хрюша - Windows XP.
<TaPX> Нужно создать бут-флеш с ней средствами линукс.
<TaPX> svetlana: я надеюсь у вас не просто праздный интерес, и имеются кой-какие соображения?
<svetlana> А. Момент.
<svetlana> Я бы начала с http://unetbootin.org/ - он принимает .iso и пишет на флешку - по виду он должен её и загрузочной тоже делать сам.
<TaPX> Пробовал, это не работает
<svetlana> А что оно даёт?
<TaPX> Та я не помню. Но помню, что не работает. Не сработала dd. Не сработало копирование файлов с образа и установка загрузчика средствами ms-sys
<svetlana> Ну, я так не могу на самом деле разбираться, в чём проблема. Вдруг образ кривой или влешка кривая? Надо понять, какую именно ошибку даёт.
<svetlana> -в+ф
<TaPX> Ну тогда часов через 10 отпишусь. Как дома появлюсь
<svetlana> Успехов c днём :)
<TaPX> Благодарю
<andrex> вечера
<SergeyIT> утреннего вечера
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> велкам ту зе футуре
<andrex> o_o вичат крашнулся)
<tagezi> andrex: наверное для андройда пользуешь )
<tagezi> утрав сем
<andrex> не линушный
<andrex> правда я глиб обновлял)
<andrex> мона было бы репорт заслать тока вичатка нифига не текущая)
<tagezi> ну, так глиб обновил, теперь мир пересобирай.. а то так и будут пикселы вываливаться ))
<andrex> ну нафиг
<andrex> gcc припрет переберу мир) а так нафиг
<SergeyIT> у вас как-то получается - "если ничего не сломал, значит день пропал даром" )
<andrex> SergeyIT: ща те пиджин сломаем)
<SergeyIT> недотянетесь )
<andrex> и будет хороший день
<andrex> пойду в японию позвоню, спрошу время)
<andrex> хочу знать как звучит 17.53 по японски
<SergeyIT> пойдешь в японию или в японию позвонишь - запятую поставь )
<andrex> после пойду
<SergeyIT> вот голову ты сломать можешь ))
<andrex> :D
<UNIm95> Оба-на. Убунте 11. Накатим!
<andrex> ну нафиг
<tagezi> ну нафиг
<tagezi> если только катком под асфальт )
<andrex> UNIm95: че выучил RFC 1459
<UNIm95> andrex: Нет. Болею. Накатываю чай с молоком и мёдом.
<andrex> слабак
<tagezi> UNIm95: эбола?
<andrex> подорожник и все нет эболы)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Угу. Чертовы мигранты!
<andrex> тока тссс
<tagezi> UNIm95: да не говори, понаехало )
<andrex> у нас ток сибирская язва да пнивмания
<UNIm95> Ты ржешь. А их тет реально как-то много стало.
<andrex> гребаные ускоглазые
<UNIm95> andrex: Ты вроде из иркутска?
<andrex> и?
<UNIm95> andrex: Теперь понял почему узкоглазые.
<andrex> :D
<UNIm95> У нас тут чернозадые
<andrex> ye b xthyj;tgst tcnm)
<andrex> ну и черножепые есть
<andrex> фз кого больше
<andrex> но черномазых мы запугали совсем
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, у нас пока 35 тысяч, и ещё по квоте привезут, но фины ужесточают законы, так что половина уедит обратно... ну и морозы скоро, те кто не уедит станут снеговиками у финских детей
<UNIm95> tagezi: Так этих к нам привезут.
<tagezi> UNIm95: у нас по новостям уже говорят, что Иракци просятся домой одратно, так как им тут хреновее чем там среди военных действий
<andrex> а у нас уже чурбеки мерзнут бедные в маршрутках и автобусах печки врубают
<UNIm95> Если бы у греков были яйца то катера с крупнокалиберными пулемётами развернули бы мигрантов.
<andrex> дышать нечем
<UNIm95> andrex: Если честно то я их немного понимаю. Сам однажды ехал при минус 20 за рулем с мертвой печкой.
<tagezi> UNIm95: среди всех греков только у спартанцев они были.. но старту давно вырезали
<andrex> ну у нас не -20 пока
<tagezi> andrex: что они у вас делают в -30?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> в гаргулей превращаются
<UNIm95> /me наслаждается Белорусской сгущенкой
<tagezi> UNIm95: так...
<UNIm95> tagezi: Чего?
<tagezi> вот я знаю кто мне пошлёт посылку на этой неделе
<UNIm95> Я не в РБ.
<UNIm95> Я сейчас в Германии
<tagezi> ну вот как раз.. а то из за границы УС в финку нельзя возить молочку
<tagezi> ЕС*
<UNIm95> tagezi: Если едешь в Россию/Заказываешь там, то советую брать из завода Глубокое.
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Рогачёв ближе к Чернобылю примерно на 300км
<tagezi> UNIm95: мне с России привозят что подруку попадётся.. обычно московскую хрень
<UNIm95> Мне друг из Самары был нашу привёз.
<tagezi> так что я не спорю, есм что дают, а то вообще без сгущенки оставят
<UNIm95> Постараюсь на новый год привезти.
<UNIm95> Только свой адрес не забудь потом дать.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Тебе какую? Варёную или простую?
<tagezi> UNIm95: простой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "и ту и другую, и можно без хлеба" (с)
<tagezi> UNIm95: а в германию можно ввозить?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Сам потом потолок отмывать буш? =)
<UNIm95> Ни разу на границе не проверяли.
<UNIm95> Хотя на самолёте летаю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну это когда было.  теперь шерстить будут
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: этим летом.
<andrex> и жареную
<UNIm95> Чертов итель: http://www.ferra.ru/ru/system/review/intel-core-i7-haswell-skylake-overclocking-and-scalping/
<UNIm95> Хорошо что я на ноутбучной плате с процом без теплораспределителя.
<andrex> скайлайк фиг скальпируеш
<andrex> сломается текстолит или дорожки порвеш
<andrex> он тоньше
<andrex> да и он нафиг ненужен этот скайлайк гребаный
<andrex> досих пор интелы недают нормально 5ггц взять хотя он может ваще спокойно
<andrex> амд с большим техпроцессом спокойно берут а это чудо залоченое
<UNIm95> andrex: мне интересно как обстоят дела с сокетом 2011
<UNIm95> и в серверном сегменте.
<andrex> 2011 3 есть)
<andrex> и серверный 1150 1155 1151
<SmOkE_RU> ðàññêàæèòå, ìíå, ÷àéíèêó, êàêîé ñìûñë áðàòü ñåðâåðíûé ïðîö íà 2011â3 ñîêåòå, ñ 1900ìåãàãåðç çà 20ê ðóáëåé, åñëè ìîæíî âçÿòü äåñêòîïíûé 4õ àäåðíûé 3.5 ìåãàãåðö çà òå æå äåíüãè ? =)
<ubuntuhelp> SmOkE_RU! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SmOkE_RU> расскажите, мне, чайнику, какой смысл брать серверный проц на 2011в3 сокете, с 1900мегагерз за 20к рублей, если можно взять десктопный 4х адерный 3.5 мегагерц за те же деньги ? =)
<andrex> смок ваще сломался
<SmOkE_RU> да не, почему то кодировка сбилась.. :)
<andrex> ну не 20 а 35 40
<andrex> )
<andrex> зато ведра все
<andrex> + гипертдейдиг так ваще штук 16 потоков
<SmOkE_RU> скажем вот такой http://www.forum3.ru/?cmd=show_tovar&code=139300
<andrex> хотяя я амд люблю)
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU:  что бы при высохшей термопасте потом не менять все платформу через 3 года.
<SmOkE_RU> http://www.forum3.ru/?cmd=show_tovar&code=113244
<SmOkE_RU> И вот пример десктопа
<UNIm95> andrex: Апу они делают с пастой.
<UNIm95> Разве что товы припой
<UNIm95> топы*
<SmOkE_RU> хочу вот такой проц http://www.forum3.ru/?cmd=show_tovar&code=121419
<andrex> а я нехочу
<SmOkE_RU> почему ?
<andrex> нах он нужен говнешка 4770 k хватит за глаза или хуже
<SmOkE_RU> Мне вот 3770к не хватает
<SmOkE_RU> да и греется он
<SmOkE_RU> в разгоне на 4.2 всего лишь.
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU:  Вот про это я и говорил! У тебя паста в процессоре сдохла
<SmOkE_RU> Да, скорее всего, спасибо интеллу, с его галимым термоинтерфейсом.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скальп! скальп! скальп!
<SmOkE_RU> думал я, на счет скальпа.
<SmOkE_RU> Опасно это, опыта нет. денег на новый проц тоже нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все для того, что бы ты пошел и новый взял
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: у тебя проц, скорее всего, в тротлинге.
<SmOkE_RU> Нет, тротлинга нет.
<SergeyIT>  UNIm95, а я видел человека при -20 доехал из Турку по Питера без лобового стекла... неделю красный чебурашка с оттопыренными ушами был
<UNIm95> Можешь рискнуть и скальпировать и посадить на жидкий металл.
<SmOkE_RU> где бы все необходимое достать :)
<andrex> интел продолжают за туфту ценники гнуть и выдавать за ноухау
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Мазохист он.
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: Тиски и термофен? у любой гаражной мастерской
<SergeyIT> у него разрешение на пребывание в финке в полночь заканчивалось
<SmOkE_RU> термофен есть, тиски тоже
<andrex> вон стационар с года 2007 am3 сокет и все ничего не меняется) даже первые fx8*** ghen nfr;t rfr b yjdst tckb hfpyfnm)
<andrex> ппц я писака
<UNIm95> andrex:  Да норм
<UNIm95> Все понятно
<andrex> йуьг теперь походу почти ненужно вбокс стал виртуализацию поддерживать)
<andrex> qemu
<UNIm95> andrex: KVM вроде может железяки для вм прокидывать
<andrex> он и квм и vt x и еще чагото
<andrex> тока фз можно железки прокидывать вот  и все
<andrex> про квм я знаю
<UNIm95> Так qemu c ~2012 часть KVM
<SmOkE_RU> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj_iSJxCZmk
<SmOkE_RU> Показательное видео
<SmOkE_RU> О жидком месталле =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> T-1000
<SmOkE_RU> Это ж фантастика :)
<SmOkE_RU> вот еще показательное видео про скальп http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIcG21exgig
<andrex> потом либо с сокетом оторвет либо еще че сломает нафиг эти 6 градусов
<UNIm95> andrex: когда процессору с производства меньше года то смысла нет. После нескольких лет работы смысл появляется
<UNIm95> Разница в 20 градусов.
<UNIm95> даже в стоке.
<andrex> пелье тогда пусть зафигачит
<andrex> тока мамка инееи покроется но ниче страшного))
<andrex> мы азот делали в системнике почти зима настала и текстолит малехо завернуло)
<andrex> пришлось резинить мать
<tagezi> ктонить работал с Багзилой на автомате для сбора данных?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-22
<andrex> утры
<boot2>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick boot2
<boot2>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick *
<andrex> SergeyIT: заваливайся, рассказывай, кого прибил на этот раз? :D
<SergeyIT> ку... прицеливаюсь еще
<SergeyIT> убил идею тестирования xerus, мои культурные и заслуженные  компы такого названия  не потянут
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> сам такой
<Mantikor> привет
<Mantikor> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 25 -j LOG --log-level notice
<Mantikor> Это правильная запись? Все попытки отправить что-то через 25 порт будут писаться в syslog?
<SergeyIT> так проверь, не?
<TaPX> Здрасте
<TaPX> Как поставить grub4dos на флешку СРЕДСТВАМИ ЛИНУХ?
<SergeyIT> а что авторы рекомендуют?
<TaPX> Авторы рекомендуют проводить такие операции в шиндоуз
<TaPX> Но мы же не ищем лёгких путей
<TaPX> Не, французская liveusb multisystem ставит его замечательно на флешку, но хотелось бы научиться ручками в терминале
<Mantikor> итак
<Mantikor> опять по iptables
<TaPX> ?
<Mantikor> на POSTROUTING-е 25 порт разрешен только для одного ІР в сети
<Mantikor> попытался поймать всех, кто лезет через него на FORWARD-е
<Mantikor> за час ничего
<Mantikor> делал через iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 25 -j LOG --log-level notice
<Mantikor> пишет в лог только разрешенный IP
<Mantikor> я все верно сделал?
<tagezi> блин, ну тебе же сказали попробуй и посмотри
<Mantikor> так я ж и говорю результат
<tagezi> Mantikor: а ты пробовал с не разрешённого IP?
<Mantikor> умышелнно нет. Но мысль разумная. Попробую.
<tagezi> я думаю что названее для убунты 16.04 дали правильное
<TaPX> Белки эти?
<TaPX> Херусы
<tagezi> угу, из больницы для колек
<tagezi> http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=740986_2_1&s1=xenial
<tagezi> andrex: ты коварного оборотня пихнул в шапку?
<tagezi>  /msg ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-ru "Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 14.04 LTS, 15.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 14.04 LTS, 15.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 14.04 LTS, 15.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9"
<tagezi> andrex: короче пока так, потом сам поправишь если чо ))
<andrex> кавычки лишние
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 14.04 LTS, 15.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<andrex> tagezi: найди 100 отличий)
<tagezi> не вижу.. нужно diff юзать )
<tagezi> ааа )
<andrex> бэ
<andrex> тоже помидорка
<UNIm95> http://askubuntu.com/questions/688474/ubuntu-image-with-running-ssh-server народ. есть идеи как это сделать?
<andrex> на роутер залез и узнал ипишник или вбил роутеру какой он даст
<UNIm95> не. как такой образ создать.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты знаешь что существуют артикли в английском языке? )
<andrex> нехрн венегрет мутить)
<UNIm95> tagezi:  нет )
<tagezi> ну теперь знаешь.. без них существительное это глагол )
<andrex> мне там лень отвичать)
<andrex> е
<andrex> нада акаунт вспоминать)
<Sergey_IT> c зимой... Омск засыпало
<tagezi> сильно?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: сильно, по ТВ показывали
<tagezi> в чем рип с диска снять?
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<tagezi> ну, чтобы слушать с мп3
<Sergey_IT> а скопировать просто нельзя?  Я темный в этом (
<ghabit> tagezi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<tagezi> да уже сделал
<tagezi> ghabit: но спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-23
<tagezi> утра всем
 * andrex привязал tagezi к стулу, стальными скобами
<andrex> воть и сиди тут теперь)
<tagezi> andrex: эм
<tagezi> выспался чтли? )
<andrex> это те за утра)
<tagezi> у меня уже неделю патч не могут принять, то одно, то другое.. одни сплошные отговорки )
<andrex> tagezi: ты еще в рашке заявление на хату не писал)
<andrex> неделю у него патч не принимают...
<khorn7sk> Все привет, помогите разобраться с BASH-ом. Мне нужно выполнить команду psql -U postgres -c "alter user postgres with password 'postgres';" от пользователя postgres я делаю так su postgres -c "psql -U postgres -c "alter user postgres with password 'postgres';"". Но получаю ошибку ОШИБКА:  ошибка синтаксиса в конце СТРОКА 1:
<khorn7sk> alter. Понимаю что проблема в ковычках, но что делать ума не приложу. Заранее спасибо
<tagezi> akaWolf: чо это тебя кинуло?
<tagezi> has quit (Excess Flood)
<akaWolf> tagezi: ?
<svetlana> ты с ирки вышел
<tagezi> akaWolf: не тебя ))
<svetlana> а
<tagezi> andrex: ^
<akaWolf> нафлудили
<akaWolf> и наговаривают!
<tagezi> svetlana: Света у нас торапыжка )
<svetlana> khorn7sk, текст ошибки вставь ещё раз, пожалуйста? а то не читается. Есть только "Строка 1: alter".
<svetlana> было так:
<svetlana> su postgres -c "psql -U postgres -c "alter user postgres with password 'postgres';""
<svetlana> сделай так:
<svetlana> su postgres -c "psql -U postgres -c 'alter user postgres with password 'postgres';'"
<svetlana> или нет... тройная вложенность уже получается :(
<khorn7sk> ОШИБКА:  ошибка синтаксиса в конце СТРОКА 1 : alter               ^: команда не найдена
<svetlana> аа
<svetlana> думаю, можно какие-то из кавычек заменить на скобочки
<akaWolf> svetlana: hint: можно использовать \
<svetlana> :) интересная мысль
<svetlana> su postgres -c "psql -U postgres -c 'alter user postgres with password \'postgres\';'"
<svetlana> например
<khorn7sk> НЕполучилдось bash: -c: строка 0: неожиданный EOF при поиске соответствующего `'' bash: -c: строка 1: ошибка синтаксиса: неожиданный конец файла
<khorn7sk> а если все ковычки внутри сделать \
<khorn7sk> неа)
<andrex> tagezi: настроийки сервера такие когда куча запросов модет выкинуть)
<andrex> правда это тупит у них
<akaWolf> khorn7sk: а ты пробовал сделать «su postgres», а потом «psql -U postgres -c "alter user postgres  with password 'postgres';"»
<akaWolf> оно вообще работает?
<tagezi> меня вообще вся эта страка удивляет сильно
<tagezi> какая-то она надуманная жестко просто
<andrex> tagezi: не любят мну стаферы вобщем), то на сервере забанят то еще какая пакость
<tagezi> такое ощущение что топипастер пытается укусить себя за локоть )
<khorn7sk> akaWolf: Да работает, но мне надо сделать именно bash скрипт а т.к. я пишу su postgres он дальше не исполняется пока сеанс postgres не завершится. Может можно как то команды в новый сеанс передать?
<akaWolf> su postgres -c "psql -U postgres -c \"alter user postgres with password 'postgres';\"
<akaWolf> так должно работать
<akaWolf> если работает сама команда
<andrex> su user -c blah наверное так
<akaWolf> su postgres -c "psql -U postgres -c \"alter user postgres with password 'postgres';\""
<akaWolf> так
<akaWolf> забыл "
<khorn7sk> ага) я уже добавил и заработало
<khorn7sk> спасибо большое
<akaWolf> +
<akaWolf> magic of \
<khorn7sk> я пытался использовать \ но в силу своей ограниченности не поставил их в нужных местах)
<khorn7sk> quit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну что, ждем хомячков сбежавших от дикого волка
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это не волк, а оборотень.. и не дикий, а коварный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коварный, еще лучше ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хыыыы. после установки и первой перезагрузки хомячки получат рабочий стол win10. вот блин коварный оборотень
<tagezi> :D
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> уже скоро вечер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Утверждено кодовое имя Ubuntu 16.04 - Xenial Xerus в россии его полюбят ))
<andrex> херус такой херус)
<andrex> эх посмотрим че там наглюкавили в 15.10
<andrex> ухтыж бароноса фигню в гном в пилили всетаки походу)
<SergeyIT> и что баронос изобразил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нескучные обои
<andrex> а там где кнопка выключения менюшка то
<andrex> эм кто у нас тут мастер регулярок?
<tagezi> andrex: артус )
<andrex> эх бум учить регулярки)
<tagezi> andrex:  а что тебе нужно то?
<tagezi> дай побаловаться.. а то меня немцы с французами забадали уже
<andrex> нужно зафигачить в исключение *.domain.ru
<andrex> а я с нимим ваще не бумбум)
<tagezi> andrex: sed
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> sed '/\.domain\.ru/!p'
<tagezi> так попробуй
<tagezi> это не будет печатат все строки с *.domain.ru
<tagezi> по идее )
<tagezi> andrex: чото ты как-то долго проверяешь )
<ghabit> Добрый день.
<tagezi> добрый
<ghabit> Как же я все-таки <3 Linux :)
<tagezi> обычно люнукс любит нас )
<ghabit> Со мной даже здороваются на канале :)
<ghabit> Ну обычно у нас любовь с linux )
<ghabit> Сейчас вот заставил более-менее функционировать elementary os
<ghabit> Она на ubuntu
<ghabit> На 14.04
<tagezi> угу.. сколько лесопилок и отрядов шаманов полегло? ))
<SergeyIT> а чем *убунту не устраивает?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тем что с ней плясок меньше... тут на прнцип - религиозный генацид мифических шаманов )
<andrex> неа не фурычает)
<andrex> нашол картинку с бяками пойду колупать)
<tagezi> andrex: так тебе строки не показывать, или редать только домены?
<andrex> не показывать именно домены
<tagezi> аааа
<tagezi> andrex: какой знак последний с лева?
<andrex> .
<andrex> или мона e
<tagezi> andrex: sed 's/.domain.ru//g' вот так оно будет вырезать все фхождения .domain.ru
<tagezi> но всё что перед этим будет оставлять
<tagezi> и после )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> робит)
<tagezi> andrex: чо и всё?
<tagezi> бфка
<tagezi> бяка
<andrex> :D
<andrex> tagezi: спасибо)
<tagezi> а я тут думаю нужно канить хотро вырезать кусоки и объединить всё это в текст конституции никорагуа
<tagezi> andrex: как ты, только раззадорил, блин )
<tagezi> кака*
<andrex> tagezi: могу шапку подарить или крест) для умпокоения)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я сам на рунту )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, элементари она вообще убога.. только в интернете сидуть и хватает, и то кастрировано как-то
<tagezi> в консоли вообще не возможно работать.. они е1 замутили полупрозрачной, без возможности настроить прозрачность )
<SergeyIT> так и рунту тоже, но доставил, что надо
<SergeyIT> главное, без плясок получилось
<tagezi> в офисах на гтк2 вообще беда беда... там все вклажки перекошены
<andrex> SergeyIT: gubuntu не тяжеловесно как ни странно) попробуй)
<SergeyIT> пробовал, не понравилось
<tagezi> короче.. пару лисопилок точно нужно, чтобы допилить до ума
<tagezi> а я теперь правильщик багов ))) https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95262
<tagezi> :DD
<SergeyIT> вляпался )
<tagezi> да ваще
<tagezi> по мамое не балуйся
<tagezi> с*
<ghabit> кстати по поводу тяжеловесности. Какой из официальных *ubuntu самый легкий?
<SergeyIT> lubuntu
<andrex> netonstall без ничего)
<flegontoff> всех приветствую! подскажите плиз как вернуть на панель инжектор вайфа с почтой? у меня xubuntu, удалил случайно
<flegontoff> индикатор
<Leagnus> sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<Leagnus> ну или Kismet
<flegontoff> у меня исчез плагин с панели,  я из системы не удалил
<Leagnus> а как удалял? /etc/network/interfaces
<flegontoff> правой кнопкой,  свойств, очистить... плагин индикатор остался а в нем пусто
<Leagnus> может, в /etc/xdg/autostart/ в каком-то .desktop менять nodisplay
<flegontoff> сейчас попробую
<flegontoff> нет там такого, попал индикатор messages, power, sound, mm- applet
<Leagnus> не mm, а nm - nm-applet
<flegontoff> все, разобрался)) просто добывали indicator plugin и все вернулось, спасибо)
<Leagnus> добывали? это что значит?
<Leagnus> добавил
<flegontoff> на верхней панели удалил плагин indicator plugin. и заново добавил
<flegontoff> Т9 хулиганет))
<flegontoff> а что за папка /etc/xdg/autostart ? я просто хотел настроить xchat.  после закрытие он открыт но в tree не виден, как можно его на панель вытащить?
<Leagnus> это папка автозапуска
<Leagnus> а тебе сюда: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145128.0
<flegontoff> но у меня не unity
<flegontoff> xfce
<UNIm95> flegontoff: спроси меня завтра об уведомлениях. Я спать сечас
<UNIm95> я на крысе сижу
<flegontoff> ok  если сам не найду ,  и не сломаю всё)
<Leagnus> хм, у меня вообще настройки запуска приложений нет
<SKonst> парни, а чо, mva тут появляется?
<tagezi> годик назад наверное видел
<SKonst> это печально. такой уважаемый человек, и не учавствует в жизни сообщества.
<tagezi> тут вообще 3,2 человека участвуют в жизни
<tagezi> остальные просто висят
<SKonst> нда. и какой смысл висеть?
<tagezi> а я что пушкин?
<SKonst> Пушкин - он один. Наше всё
<tagezi> я могу на вопросы по убунте ответить с горем по палам, а темя про мотивацию весящих спрашиваешь ))
<tagezi> ну Чехов.. этот доктор был )
<Leagnus> кошмар, даже бесплатные апплеты в Ubuntu Software Center нужно "покупать" - дебилизм
<Leagnus> у меня на 14.04 так.
<tagezi> Leagnus: поэтому убунту никто не пользует.. а канонкла пытаеться ещё и все производные испоганить
<tagezi> подогнуть под себя, и навязать своё видение
<SKonst> какие-то вы опппортунистические разговоры ведёте. не надо ли вас забанить?
<Leagnus> ой, да пжлста, коммерциализация только для идиотов кажется прогрессом
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/+LeraGoncharuk/posts/9rpJLFvU5Rx
<tagezi> меня пытаются научить работать в консоли :D
<SKonst> потсоны, сорри. я спать
<tagezi> и рассказывают что такое кде :DDD
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: 0,2 - это я, ты мне льстишь ))
<tagezi> =))
<Leagnus> блин, как прога называется, "Настройка запуска приложений" по английски? Autostart items? её нет в Ubuntu Software Center
<tagezi> Leagnus: а у кого тут убента?
<tagezi> убу*
<flegontoff> session and startup  в хубунту
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-24
<cl4r1ty7072> всем ку
<cl4r1ty7072> кто тестил 15.10 как она?стоит обновляться?
<UNIm95> cl4r1ty7072: нет. Мой совет: юзай только lts
<cl4r1ty7072> ну у меня 14.04 и стоит)))будем ждать 16.04
<UNIm95> cl4r1ty7072: без проблем можно 18.04 ждать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, жди Херуса
<cl4r1ty7072> долго))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до весны
<UNIm95> cl4r1ty7072: я не 12,04 и в ус не дую.
<cl4r1ty7072> да не я тож не дую))
<cl4r1ty7072> у меня у жены стоит убунта 14.04
<cl4r1ty7072> а у меня минт
<cl4r1ty7072> уже год с лишним и ничего полет норм)
<Leagnus> привет!
<Leagnus> посоветуйте GUI для управления списком автозапуска
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<Leagnus> JohnDoe_71Rus: куцый этот gnome-session-properties
<Leagnus> не верю я ему: стартует гораздо больше
<Leagnus> а в Шатдаун-кнопке у меня в 14.04 ничего нет
<Leagnus> а, sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стартует и из домашней диры и из системной /etc/xgd/autostart
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: в лубунте есть вот такая програмка http://ubuntuportal.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/lubuntu-14-04-lxsession-configuration.jpg
<lenstr> а кто помнит как называлась сборка убунты для маководов?
<lenstr> https://elementary.io/
<lenstr> во
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lenstr: это делается из любой *buntu
<lenstr> технически это делается из любого линукса, даже lfs :)
<lenstr> у них там еще свой софт какой-то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, темы, значки, подбор программ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и готов
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе
<flegontoff> добрый вечер! подскажите почему Xorg иногда кушает более 50% CPU ?
<tagezi> кормить нужно чаще, наверное
<flegontoff> открыт всего лишь браузер с одной вкладкой ,
<flegontoff> xorg  отвечает за выресовку графики же?
<tagezi> начни с названия системы
<tagezi> у меня хорг больше 2% вообще никогда не есть
<flegontoff> xubuntu  14.04.3
<tagezi> а железо?
<flegontoff> нетбук у меня  Asus  2 Г озу
<flegontoff> опертиву есть в среднем 300 м
<tagezi> flegontoff: а видио какое?
<flegontoff> intel серию не помню , но тоже простая нетбук же, не игравой
<tagezi> flegontoff: ну.. чаще всего из-за кривых дров хорг начинает слишком усердно работать.. и у тебя наверное Атом, а эти процы откровенно слабые, хотя для них 50% всёраво многовато, если только на игрульках или просмотре видио разрешеием больше чем
<tagezi> монитор
<flegontoff> 10"
<flegontoff> да  атом, я поставил на видео Mesa DRI Intel(R) IGD x86/MMX/SSE2
<flegontoff> прокрутывая колесиком мышки , я обнаружил 4 рабочих стола. можно ли установить только один и может ли это влиять на загрузку?
<tagezi> на загрузку не будет, также как на нагрузку общую не должно
<tagezi> если не пользуйся удаляй.. но я не знаю как в крысе это сделать
<tagezi> flegontoff: тыкай UNIm95
<tagezi> e ytuj rhscf
<tagezi> у него крыса
<flegontoff> щас погуглю , если ни че не нарою , тыкну)
<andrex> Диспетчер настроек Xfce4 >> Рабочие места и поля
<andrex> не повлияет
<andrex> атом такой атом
<andrex> те нада либо оптимизировать систему под недобук либо юзать чето ваще урезаное либо валить на хрюнель
<flegontoff> ага спасибо , ща попробую . а че такое хрюнель?
<flegontoff> все удалил
<andrex> и ваще мордокрыса помоему тяжелее даже гнома и ваще лучше mate
<flegontoff> на вкус на цвет, как говорится. но у меня на этом нетбуке стоял гном на Арче и Кали, они все же тяжелее хfce
<andrex> еще не все от оболочки зависит
<andrex> к примеру puppy c темже мордокрысой быстрее шевелица чем бунта
<flegontoff> согласен, но пока железа другово нет, приходится этим довольствоваться. но в ближайщем будущем хочется уйти с винды и иметь ее исключительно в виртуалке. кто нить может посоветовать какю вм ставить на убунту?
<andrex> vbox
<flegontoff> с репо? или ручками лучше с официального сайта?
<andrex> c реп
<flegontoff> кажется я нашел что так xorg возбуждало
<flegontoff> conky
<flegontoff> 5 процесов убил и щас 0.7% xorg
<flegontoff> конки у меня в автозагрузки стоит, и в процессах их шт. 5 ! , раньше я грешил на рабочие столы, но после удаления кол-во конки не убавилось в процессах.
<andrex> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/15/1024/h_1445716847_4460526_9eb42b7b4d.png
<andrex> в конках помоему можно указывать количество процессов
<flegontoff> да точно, я это не учел, просто взял чью то
<flegontoff> процессор совсем не напрягается)
<pr0mode> ночи
<andrex> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-25
<pr0mode> дня доброго
<ghabit> hi
<llorephie> hi
<Leagnus> aloha
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> пурум пурум прум )
<tagezi> andrex: пурумпрумпрумпалка
<Leagnus> Рамамба-Хару-Мамбуру
<Leagnus> хто знает, как таскман для Юнити забацать? чтобы на панели сверху слева были кнопки запущенных прог?
<Sergey_IT> я решил это уходом с юнити
<Leagnus> а у тебя на openbox есть индикатор активности hdd? а то у меня Lenovo...
<Leagnus> Sergey_IT:
<Sergey_IT> нет,  но может поискать что.... и у меня ssd )
<Sergey_IT> вру... индикатор мультилоад стоит, там риде/врите можно показать... но беда - с размером индикатора бага, не меняется (или я чего не понимаю
<Leagnus> не пойму dbus-binding-tool и vala-dbus-binding-tool - в чём разница?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vala это язык, наверно хидеры какие то
<Leagnus> а, спасибо, а то я чуть make не сделал с пом. этой вали
<Leagnus> почему поиск по dbus-binding-tool не выдаёт libdbus-glib-1-dev?
<andrex> потому что куча всей этой отладочной инфы в боьшинчтве лежит в отдельном репе, зайди на вики английскую и по ищи
<andrex> и вобще не факт что он такой есть и может просто не попадать под слова в поиске)
<Leagnus> как в баше запустить текстовый файл в текством редакторе по умолчанию (в том, который привязан к его расширению)?
<andrex> руками
<andrex> gedit blah
<Leagnus> нет, так и дурак сможет: я имел ввиду другое, без указания редактора
<Leagnus> или баш слеп на ассоциации файлов?
<andrex> пиши свою оболочку которая будет вытаскивать асоциации из гуевины конфигов
<andrex> а так это походе на то что хочу чтоб машина поворачивала сама куда нужно
<Leagnus> нифига подобного: xdg-open somefile.ext
<andrex> а ну да
<andrex> забыл
<andrex> gvfs-open kde-open  *-open
<andrex> ппц)
<Leagnus> а как бы под Юнити таскменеджер забацать, чтобы там, где меню окон - были кнопки запущенных прог
<andrex> фз я юнити не пользую вобще, да и там проблемы с кастомизацией, без колупания вкоде ваще мало че можно поменять помоему
<andrex> либо если есть стороннее по какоето
<Leagnus> а под какой шелью сидишь, если не секрет?
<andrex> непонял ваще
<andrex> кто там че в какой щели)
<Leagnus> ну средой
<Leagnus> DM DE
<Leagnus> WM DE
<andrex> e18 openbox mate
<andrex> ну и в бунте гном
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-24
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> здрасти
<UNIm95> хай
<tagezi> утра
<spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Понг.
<SergeyIT> понедельника
<aleksei`_> ку всем
<andrex> бряк
<SergeyIT> упал?
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<andrex> сижу с какойто вафли левой пинг под 20)
<SergeyIT> как же ты туда попал?
<andrex> пароль стандартный был))
<SergeyIT> ааа, типа - у вас продается славянский шкаф?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-25
<spaik> утро
<spaik> я попробовал поставить скриптом принтер))) не получилось
<spaik> руками стал нормально
<spaik> но через консоль почему то
<spaik> через гуи удобно но не становился- все горел зеленым но печати нет
<spaik> а что щас ядро убунты 2 пакетами обновляется?
<spaik> и еще вопрос если собирать самому http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0 актуально еще?
<spaik> я когда ставил было 3 пакета)
<tagezi> а сколькью оно должно обновляться?
<tagezi> хотя, хрен знает как в убунту сделано, я за ядрами в ней не следил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по идее 2 пакета, хидеры по желанию
<tagezi> блин, мне влом boot маунтить :)
<tagezi> и дитё ушло :)
<spaik>     linux-headers-4.4.0-xxx_all.deb
<spaik>     linux-headers-4.4.0-xxx-generic_xxx_i386/amd64.deb
<spaik>     linux-image-4.4.0-xxx-generic_xxx_i386/amd64.deb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дите за тебя буты маунтит?
<spaik> я ставил так
<spaik> 3 пакета
<tagezi> ну, вообще 2 и скрипт.. если модули ядра не считать
<spaik> понятно
<spaik> а у тебя ядро 4.8?
<spaik> просто щас я поставил бамбелби - и он работает
<tagezi> не, 4.6, нужно смотреть почему 4ю8 не завелось
<tagezi> .*
<spaik> а с обновой хз
<spaik> ща заведем)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> spaik: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tagezi> я чото с флагами накосячил в ядре, у меня рут не подцепляет.. хрен знает почему, мне пока в лом смотреть
<spaik> ага качаю уже отсюда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ух, объяснялку написали. раньше все в куче было
<spaik> Linux ik 4.8.4-04-generic
<spaik> усе стало
<spaik> тока как я и сказал нвидиа тю тю ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шеф, усе пропало!
<spaik> 370 надо поставить щас
<|cub|> здрасти
<spaik> привет
<spaik> так что если руками собирать ядро - та инструкция еще актуальная?
<spaik> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0
<spaik> вот это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем тебе ядро руками?
<spaik> нравится мне руками)
<spaik> я выкидываю все что не надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для этого надо знать что выкидывать. и что через 2-3 недели оно тебе точно не понадобится
<spaik> просто на убунте не собирал - там то скачал попилил везде одинакого - а вот дальше немного по разному везде- я умею арч и генту
<spaik> удунту дайте норм литру и тож смогу) - актуалку
<tagezi> с мануалом каждый сможет :)
<|cub|> spaik, если нравится выкидывать лишнее и собирать руками то тебе на генту
<|cub|> я в свое время именно по этой причине и пересел на неё
<spaik> я там умею) щас на школьном ноуте поставил убунту - тут с экраном попа - а юните хоть как то сглаживает это
<spaik> я тут принтак настроил - вобщем то простой десктоп сделал - щас опен бокс ткну - и там буду пробовать) -- так статейка актуальная или нет ?
<spaik> гыыы
<spaik> виртуал бокс сразу заработал
<spaik> ))
<spaik> это странно для меня)
<spaik> прикольно
<spaik> https://habrahabr.ru/company/defconru/blog/313276/
<spaik> вопрос на засыпку apt-get или aptitude? кто что пользует?
<|cub|> apt
<spaik> https://habrahabr.ru/post/74506/
<spaik> просто вот прочитал)
<spaik> поиск то реально приятнее)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> синаптик
<|cub|> субъективно
<tagezi> Разрешение зависимостей.
<tagezi> эм.. вот как, аптитуда это надстройка нал аптгет.. взяли собрали все скрипты в кучу и прилепили псевдоморду
<tagezi> в каком месте там лучшее Разрешение зависимостей ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смарт скрипты
<tagezi> если в пакете не указано что он требует другой пакет для работы, ты хоть удалбись скриптами, нихрена она не поставит
<tagezi> так что эти лучше - хуже, это просто непонимание вопроса, и любовь когда всё решают за тебя
<spaik> ясно) но поик там приятнее
<spaik> как не крути
<spaik>  sudo apt-cache show vlc
<spaik>  и sudo aptitude show vlc  земля и небо же)
<|cub|> те же яйца только в профиль
<tagezi> да, потому что первый тебе показывает везде где упоминает, а второй только программу
<tagezi> сиди читай маны
<spaik> а вот тоже вопрос который интересует )
<spaik> я поставил драйвера нвидиа - по умолчанию используется интел - так в др написано - надали тут что то писать - чтоб в игре или проге задействовалась именно нвидиа
<spaik> в других я ставил бамбелби
<tagezi> чтобы ты не написал на канале нвидию это не включит
<spaik> http://hastebin.com/mowonopesu.rb
<spaik> я к тому что лучше так или всеж сменить пользователя и при этом сменить видеокарту
<spaik> http://hastebin.com/eniyunisoy.rb
<spaik> а вот так это я перевел на нвидиа
<spaik> но когда так то видео дергается)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<spaik> получается мало у кого ноут с 2 видеокартами чтоль?
<spaik> просто у меня 2 ноута 1 дома - 1 школьный - и везде по 2 видеокарты
<|cub|> у меня с двумя. только на нем не линукс.
<SergeyIT> а зачем 2 видеокарты?
<SergeyIT> (3D смортеть не предлагать)
<|cub|> спроси у производителей)
<|cub|> но мне иногда c рендером помогало
<|cub|> точнее работало заметно быстрее чем со встроенной
<spaik> ну это понятно
<spaik> в убунте есть но я не проверял - а в генте и арче бамбелби есть
<spaik> норм работает
<|cub|> пожалуй, графический софт, единственный где у меня осознано включось gpu рендеринг
<spaik> вот я с видео работал - эффекты наложил - титры - не суть - но с опциями бамбелби намного быстрее- работает то видео от нвидии
<spaik> да и стим пробовал - контра
<spaik> тут с DRI тож пошустрее - простые тесты сделал
<spaik> с видео не работал пока - но отпишу потом если интересно
<|cub|> мне - нет
<spaik> )
<spaik> ну и сиди на винде с 2 видеокартами
<SergeyIT> мне тоже
<spaik> ок не буду отписывать
<|cub|> я наверное тебя огорчу, но у меня нигде не стоит винда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вторую видео можно на майнинг натравить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |cub|: у тебя iOS?
<|cub|> JohnDoe_71Rus, на ноуте? нет
<|cub|> на ноуте macos
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они ее вроде как объединили по названию
<|cub|> osx переименовали в macos
<spaik> мак я видел 2 раза в жизни - настраивал сеть - и удаленный рабочий стол) как в линаксе все)
<|cub|> может еще и увидишь)
<|cub|> хм, понял что таки есть девайс на ios
<SergeyIT> мак не видел...
<SergeyIT> маковое поле - это красиво )
<spaik> тут даж наркоту с мака делать умеем) в селе мак запретили)
<spaik> штраф если перед домом или на огороде растет
<|cub|> срань какая
<lslarry> а што, есть идеи почему неожиданно os-prober стал показывать ничего?
<spaik> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<spaik> пробовал?
<spaik> и что должно показать?
<tagezi> а в убунте это ещё работает?
<tagezi> там свои кастыли вроде
<spaik> должно работать
<tagezi> малоли что должно.. ты например должен в школе уситься, а весь день сидишь на этом канале :)
<spaik> http://hastebin.com/oqasapimoj.cs
<spaik> работает
<spaik> я болею - то горло - то гриппер
<tagezi> значит ещё должен зарядку по утрам делать, но не делаешь
<spaik> не суть) это работает
<lslarry> spaik, чо тока не пробовал. ты понимаешь что grub-mkconfig использует os-prober надеюсь? :)
<tagezi> оставь надежды :)
<spaik> так там винда или еще 1 линь?
<spaik> <WebHostingFree> это тело не банили?
<spaik> пишит в лику что не может зайти)
<spaik> хотя зареган
<lslarry> хорошо. пойдем длинным путем. почему-то после очередного update-grub я не смог загрузиться привычным образом. потому что при генерации grub.cfg проэтосамлено все. просто тупо генерится пустой конфиг (почти. есть строчка system setup - зайти в бивас)
<spaik> точнее в чат не пишет
<lslarry> после инвестигации осознано, что os-prober (вывод которого используется при генерации конфига) показывает ничего (и, соответственно, grub-mkconfig оное ничего и использует)
<spaik> https://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2
<spaik> может отсюда что то поможет - у меня просто такого не было сори
<spaik> там есть Восстановление GRUB2
<lslarry> это не то. мне нечего восстанавливать. у меня не поломался загрузчик. у меня поломался генератор его конфига (точнее не генератор конфига даже, он то как раз отрабатывает правильно) а именно os-prober
<spaik> помогите парню кто нить из админов
<spaik> <WebHostingFree> не пишет в чат
<spaik> посмотрите может забанен)
<lslarry> не забанен. небось не заидентился
<spaik> ну сказал что знает команды и все сделал верно
<WebHostingFree> sd
<WebHostingFree> все спс
<spaik> ну и норм
<WebHostingFree> кто из разработчиков чате напише в пм
<|cub|> разработчиков чего?
<WebHostingFree> ubuntu
<WebHostingFree> я там коече сломал надо поправить . так некто и незаметил
<WebHostingFree> к примеру юнити глюченое при полноэкраном режиме
<|cub|> интересная форулировка) Ты сломал - ты и поправь)
<lslarry> я понил што хер мне кто поможет
<WebHostingFree> нечем
 * lslarry горько заплакал
<|cub|> кто б мне помог...
<WebHostingFree> мне сам редактор нужен ..
<WebHostingFree> что такое root пользыватель ? а то я дурак скачал образ  и там он есть  и как убрать
<lslarry> зачем убирать рута? о чем вы вообще?
<WebHostingFree> я отом что вы нефига незнаете о этой ос
<|cub|> WebHostingFree, та люди вообще ничего не знают. Раз уж на то пошло.
<WebHostingFree> ты лучьше скажи зачем нужен я рут я то прерасно знаю что это такое а вот другие молчат
<|cub|> как зачем? что б быть богом на локалхосте. Не?
<WebHostingFree> ну да а нафиг его рутом назвали когдачитаеться как РОТ челюсть еслинепонятно
<|cub|> учи английский)
<WebHostingFree> у меня просто норм диск был я с вирусом его мусорам дал и всё накрылось надо найти такойже попрнавить
<lslarry> WebHostingFree, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7960/origin-of-root-account
<WebHostingFree> рут не нужен вообще это чтобы хакнуть пользывателя покаона тупит и для быстрого перебора пароля
<lslarry> spaik, зря ты ему помог сюда попасть )))
<WebHostingFree> документация афёра  неправильное описание чтобы ввести народ в заблуждение
<spaik> почему?
<|cub|> кстати спасибо, почитаю. никогда не задумывался
<WebHostingFree> плохо у меня скринов нету так быпоказал
<WebHostingFree> это надо ред хату или сузе качать чтобы рута удалить
<WebHostingFree> вообще рута начали делать так слетал кде
<|cub|> отсыпь а?
<lslarry> spaik, потому что он несет даже не хуйню. это хуйней то сложно назвать
<spaik> ну простите - я всем чем смогу помогу - что дальше с этим делать )) это дело каждого
<|cub|> узнать где он берет
<spaik> как в убунте сделать чтоб в хромиуме флеш работала?
<spaik> я 1 раз вижу что оно не работает по умолчанию)
<lslarry> по-моему никак. только в гугыль-хроме. хотя могу ошибаться
<WebHostingFree> выа
 * lslarry не любит хромы в любом виде
<WebHostingFree> в браузере хром отличный вирус лежит
<sdfsd> ДАрова
<WebHostingFree> ку
<WebHostingFree> ктонебудь порно с детьми держит
<WebHostingFree> у меня есть могу поделиться
<|cub|> и где те времена когда у меня здесь был оп(
<rapidsp> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, andrex, tagezi, UNIm95
<WebHostingFree> сюда нужно бота проститутку заввести
<spaik> какое нарушение?
<WebHostingFree> оп
<WebHostingFree> щз
<spaik> почему не любишь хром?
<lslarry> spaik, считай это придурью. и - меня ff устраивает целиком и полностью
<UNIm95> @deop
<UNIm95> Следующий раз пинайте сильней
<UNIm95> А  то как-то затормозил
<andrex> о
<andrex> а я ток пришел)
<UNIm95> andrex: Чего о?
<andrex> а тут  такое
<UNIm95> Угусь
<UNIm95> Я даже от неожиданности команду бана перепутал
<UNIm95> надо бы юзера ~q разбанить
<UNIm95> если такой существуеь
<UNIm95> существует*
<andrex> @mode -bo 5.8.213.140 UNIm95
<UNIm95> andrex: а это зачем?
<andrex> @mode +b-b 5.8.213.140 ~q!*@*
<UNIm95> А норм.
<andrex> да буфер остался вот и вставилось) нада посмотреть почему выделение не вставилос)
<UNIm95> Да норм
<UNIm95> так сам хотел сделать
<UNIm95> Один только вопрос: почему я не могу сделать @op?
<UNIm95> Могу только через полную команду к chanserv
<andrex> видать не стоит
<andrex> нук @whoami
<andrex> UNIm95:
<SergeyIT> andrex: а чего lslarry за матюги не наказали?
<lslarry> потому што я хороший, очевидно
<lslarry> впрочем поработаю. про os-prober подозреваю мне тут никто ничо не скажет )
<andrex> про ос пробер в багтрекер ему
<andrex> ибо запарили его ломать уже
<UNIm95> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<SergeyIT> но здесь же светлее )
<UNIm95> Меня не знают =(
<andrex> UNIm95: вот и ответ
<andrex> проидентись
<UNIm95> andrex: ты имеешь ввиду msg nichserv identify?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> на боте
<UNIm95> @op
<UNIm95> @deop
<UNIm95> Прикольно.
<UNIm95> теперь еще и боту идентифицироваться надо.
<andrex> всегда надобыло
<andrex> если не указать явно
<|cub|> я делал просто алисас на команду для кансервы)
<andrex> при идентификации он помнит пока не отвалится
<andrex> по дефолту)
<UNIm95> andrex: А почему он съел мой старый пароль?
<andrex> у меня алиасы не тока на op) и на все остальное с банами и прочим но иногда проще пнуть бота чтоб он забанил и не надо шапку одевать
<UNIm95> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95
<andrex> потому что он там был старый
<andrex> логично наверное)
<UNIm95> но я не помню что бы хоть раз идентифицировался у бота
<SergeyIT> стареть стал, забывать... надо тапку с текстом напоминалки ему подарить
<Rexxar> привет ребята
<Rexxar> у кого есть опыт работы с ноутбуками dell?
<UNIm95> Теперь я понимаю девчёнок которые называют своих парней скорострелами.
<spaik> а?
<spaik> что именно тебе надо от ноутбука делл?)))
<spaik> я их много сделал
<UNIm95> spaik: и как тебя из освещённого подвала в Китае выпустили?
<spaik> кто может так)))????? http://i.imgur.com/9gpBW5r.jpg
<spaik> последнее ядро и бамбелби работает))) - точнее вопрос может ли так убунта?))))
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-26
<spaik> парни у кого работает flash в chromium???
<spaik> https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer/Installing делал так
<aleksei`> утра всем
<spaik> привет
<|cub|> утры
<spaik> так что с флешем в хроме?
<spaik> или никто не пользует хром?
<tagezi> утра
<|cub|> я использую. но под другой осью
<|cub|> а гугл не помогает что ли?
<tagezi> spaik: зачем ты ставишь флешь в убунту по дебиановскому мануалу?
<tagezi> тебе что убунтовских мало?
<spaik> так оно не работает)
<tagezi> что не работает?
<spaik> работает сли прокинуть ссылку на папку с плагинами от мозилы
<tagezi> открываешь не свободные репы, и ставишь пакет
<spaik> в хроме флэш
<tagezi> ну, пусть не работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в хроме свой флеш. дополнительно не надо ставить
<tagezi> он про хромиум
<tagezi> и пеперфлешь
<tagezi> научите его использоват апт, кто-нибудь :)
<spaik> ну так в хромиуме не работает )
<spaik> sudo apt-get install
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для мозилы есть вариант http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<tagezi> да там один пакет на все браузеры
<spaik> в мозиле работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и забей. удали хромиум и узбагойся
<spaik> надо чтоб работало) ладно - смотрю тут ало кто хром юзает
<tagezi> lynx наше всё :)
<spaik> ставлю я из реп
<spaik> итог неудалось загрузить плагин
<spaik> e;t d ,hfeptht gbitn nfr
<spaik> уже в браузере пишет так
<spaik> Adobe Flash Player - Версия: 11.2.999.999
<spaik> ecnfyjdkty
<spaik> установлен
<|cub|> ютуб же вроде html5 пользует. не?
<spaik> да
<spaik> а зачем ютуб
<tagezi> да, но старые ролики до сихпол требуют флешь
<spaik> нам надо тнт и танцы со звездами
<tagezi> spaik: включи плагин
<tagezi> 11.2 это старый
<spaik> открыл репы друзей))) и sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<spaik> что поставил то и есть)
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> адобе выпустила недавно для линуха 24, кажеться
<tagezi> 23.0.0.185
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фигас два. адоб пеппер выпустил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только вчера обновлял и проверял. старый 11
<tagezi> www-plugins/adobe-flash
<tagezi>      Доступные версии:
<tagezi>      (0)    11.2.202.637^ms
<tagezi>      (22)   23.0.0.185^ms
<UNIm95> spaik: И вправду: нафиг ты юзал ман деба к убунте?
<UNIm95> spaik: С учетом того что есть 3+ флеша в убунте: 11.2, 23.*, pepper и другие
<spaik> так там пакет и тут пакет)
<spaik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<spaik> делаю так)
<UNIm95> А мы, по-твоему, про что говорим?
<spaik> так я и показываю что так делаю а толку нет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если ставишь пеппер, адобовский надо удалять
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: сфигали?
<UNIm95> Надо хрому указать какой использовать.
<spaik> http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=d45331310dc4f77568014c98ddb69834
<spaik> итог
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: хрома нет. а огнелис даже при отключении одного плагина глючил
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  так мы про хром а не лисицу.
<UNIm95> хромиум*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у хрома комплектный должен быть. не? пеппер как раз кусок хрома вытягивает потом либу достает
<UNIm95> Неа. Надо дополнительно указывать в /etc/default/chromium
<UNIm95> или где-то в подобном конфиге.
<spaik> http://hastebin.com/fifisoqavo.pas
<spaik> завел) все пусть смотрят своё дерьмо тнтенское) http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=9e144da30b2e34a58184f5a8bdd304db
<spaik> капец взрослые люди а такой бред смотрят
<tagezi> ты какбудто уже Канта прочитал
<spaik> танцы универы- программы для деградации
<spaik> ницше читал
<tagezi> нитше до 30 лет бессмысленно читать, только мозг пачкать
<tagezi> Критика разума для тебя
<spaik> я понял как мне кажется
<tagezi> :))
<rapidsp> это то и страшно
<spaik> хайям читал
<spaik> но фиг что запомнил) кроме 2
<spaik> Чем ниже человек душой, тем выше задирает нос.
<spaik> Он носом тянется туда, куда душою не дорос
<spaik> и упавший духом гибнет раньше времени
<tagezi> да ладно, правктика показывыет обратно :)
<tagezi> чем человек быдлее, тем ему проще живётся
<spaik> да - наглость города берет)
<tagezi> начни с простого, Декарт, Кант, Платон, Сенека
<spaik> некогда) пока ядро и сервера)))
<spaik> как стану как вы - тогда и гуманитарием займусь
<UNIm95> мне с тнт только stand up нравиться.
<tagezi> а потом будет позно, потому что мозг уже сформируется и не будет думать
<tagezi> и чем ты будешь лучше.. они пялятся в тнт, а ты в бегущий кодин на мониторе? у каждого своя мыльная опера
<tagezi> кодик*
<UNIm95> или конфиг
<spaik> я так то тож на мозиле сижу- меня злит что я делаю поиск чего либо- а потом прет реклама того что я искал)
<gry> а ты поставь ublock
<spaik> стоит - реклама прет - в почте - когда маил открыл
<spaik> и что в мозиле мне нравится video download helper
<tagezi> чото у тебя вообще всё не нормально.. ублок блокирует всю рекламу
<spaik> отличная штука
<tagezi> и даже не только её, но и просто пративный контент
<spaik> у меня adbl
<gry> мне нравится html5 video everywhere
<spaik> tagezi а ты пользуешь хром?
<tagezi> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> адгуард антибанер. и открывай почту в инкогнито.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или вылогинивайся прежде чем искать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://asset-2.soup.io/asset/7111/4829_25cf_599.jpeg хаха
<spaik> да у меня в мозиле норм) её нет
<spaik> блин я тут mantus немецкая гр - пустил по громкой))) меня поруали - до вечера тогда - выгнали меня из за компа(
<|cub|> бидося
<SergeyIT> ук
<spaik> хз как не крути арч лучше))) нет костылей - все работает всегда) щас запускал сканер  сразу пошел- на убунте возился минут 30 - на кальке не пошел(
<spaik> кто подключал принтер hp laser-jet P1102w через вайфай?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> боннюи
<spaik> да тишина
<spaik> без меня вообще молчание)))
<spaik> что тут что на кальке
<spaik> стоило арч воткнуть и все )))))
<spaik> но я тож спать - надо до пн продержаться а там и каникулы
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-27
<spaik> доброе утро
<spaik> привет - а apt remuve это как apt-get autoremuve?
<gry> да, только это remove, не remuve
<spaik> ага
<spaik> но щас попробовал apt не умеет clean
<spaik> кстати вчера установил именно гугл-хром а не хромиум
<gry> да, apt не всё делает. только самые распространённые задачи
<gry> clean в список самых распространённых пока не вошло :)
<|cub|> здрасти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Улучшен предоставляемый на экране входа в систему интерфейс удаления пользователя; " это шикарно!
<SergeyIT> Из "нарочно не придумаешь"?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из новшеств в ХромойОС
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: откоменти на опеннете пожалуйста
<JohnDoe_71Rus> упс. там можно анонимно постить
<tagezi> что откоментить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже ничего
<tagezi> опеннет также троляндия как и лор, нафиг там коментить, только время тратить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я думал там только по записи
<spaik> есть принтер) второй день не могу настроить его) помогайте- принтер hp laserjet p1102w как установить по вайфаю
<gry> ы
<spaik> все я сделал
<spaik> работает по вайфаю
<spaik> что за люди ) если кто то и знает то молчит всегда
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-28
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<spaik> привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот беда пичаль, в ff при просмотре с ютуба html5, скрипт lightsOn.sh не определяет воспроизведение и экран засыпает
<spaik> увелич время сна
<tagezi> сложно ходить по леснице? купи костыли
<AtachiShadow> Народ привет.
<AtachiShadow> Первый раз в подобных чатах, не сочтите за грубость если что неправильно напишу/опишу
<AtachiShadow> Правила по ссылке в верхнем фрейме чата я прочитал, поиском по форуму до чата пользовался
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<AtachiShadow> Возникли некоторые трудности с MySQL на Ubuntu-Desktop 16.10
<AtachiShadow> Плюс к этому некоторые преодалённые "трудности" хотел бы задокументировать в help.ubuntu, что-бы помочь другим не касячить на том же месте
<AtachiShadow> В helpюгигт
<tagezi> а в чем там вообще могут быть трудности? ставишь сервер, клиен, любимую прогу для общения с мускулом, и пАнЕслАсь
<AtachiShadow> в help.ubuntu
<AtachiShadow> про описание кодировки
<AtachiShadow> там инструкция видимо не под актуальную версию
<AtachiShadow> я прошу прощения
<tagezi> при создании базы данных нужно ставить utf-8
<AtachiShadow> я просто нуб немножко)
<tagezi> ну, или ту в которой будешь работать
<AtachiShadow> апач2 пхп7 скл5.7 поставил
<tagezi> пых7?
<AtachiShadow> с кодировкой постарался сделать как в http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/mysql
<AtachiShadow> php7
<tagezi> чорт, как время то летит, вчера вроде только работал на 4.7
<AtachiShadow> но у меня в конфах mysql не такие файлы как в описании
<AtachiShadow> ну то есть там теперь в других директориях лежат они
<AtachiShadow> и ещё, можно этот чат не в брузере открывать?
<tagezi> почитай доки, там вроде можно через клиент сделать это всё
 * tagezi даже не знал что они существуют о_0
<AtachiShadow> доки к MySQL офишиал или здешние какие?
<AtachiShadow> ладно, попробую супер информативно сделать скриншот, вместо тысячи слов
<tagezi> ну, лучше официальные, зачем тебе то что устарело 100 лет назад
<tagezi> а вообще ты подо что её собираешься делать?
<tagezi> есть 2 варианта.. просто нечем заняться и для работы.. первый, лучше доки читать, второй тоже, но конкретно в этом вопросе решается просто, указывай кодировку явно при создании базыданных и талиц
<tagezi> например, я пишу скрипт по установки базы данных на N машин.
<tagezi> тебе нужно указать явно кодировку, потому что ты не знаешь какая кодировка на машине
<tagezi> например, я сейчас поставлю, и забуду о ней.. проще явно указать кодировку и тоже забыть об этом вопросе
<tagezi> например, буду пользовать её на сайте, и выдавать пользователямюю блаблабла.. ну вот откуда ты знаешь какая у него кодировка, пусть сам париться
<tagezi> так что проще просто указать кодировку при создании
<AtachiShadow> Если в кратце. Пишу на Питоне парсер сайта, который собирает инфу, нужно упаковать для дальнейшего использования
<AtachiShadow> Как это всё работает мне ещё предстоит узнать
<AtachiShadow> Просто хочу удостоверится, что я всё правильно сделал на этапе установки
<AtachiShadow> Вот суперкороткий скрин
<AtachiShadow> http://itmages.ru/image/view/5101851/78488711
<tagezi> ты вообще не с того начал, помоему
<AtachiShadow> я просто нуб ещё))
<tagezi> ну, тогда и начинай сначала.. сделай er-можель. проанализируй какие у тебя будут входящие, какие выходящие данные и кодировки, кде нужно конвертить из одного в другую
<tagezi> потом напиши алгоритм программы...
<tagezi> а вот когда ты будешь понимать что у тебя всё срастается, вот тогда можно думать про поставить и попробовать
<AtachiShadow> скрипт на Питоне готов, вывод данных есть, и я знаю формат этих данных, а utf-8 нужен что-бы не конвертировать полученные в utf8 данные
<tagezi> ааа, ну раз знаешь
<tagezi> ну так скрипт сам создаст базу данных
<AtachiShadow> не настолько готов)))
<tagezi> или не? это не скрипт, он не проверяет исключения?
<tagezi> готов :)
<tagezi> напишука я пестьню... (с) :)
<AtachiShadow> я ещё не умею создавать базу данных в питоне, как раз на этом сейчас и стою
<AtachiShadow> поставил mysql как раз что-бы научиться, и в help.ubuntu был пункт на счёт кодировки, я посчитал что это важно
<tagezi> ну, берёшь класс, формируешь его, пихаешь в него данные и вуаля
<AtachiShadow> вот и разбираюсь правильно ли я всё сделал
<tagezi> чо там сложного :)
<tagezi> кодировки важны, но работая уже, эээээ... больше 10 лет с мускулом, я оних даже не слышал.. или слышал, но очень конкретно забыл
<tagezi> этот файл даёт кодировки по умолчанию.. это тогда когда ты забыл проверить что ты там творишь, и вдруг но угадает
<tagezi> а если в программе есть "влруг" её очень страшно запускать :)
<tagezi> вдруг*
<AtachiShadow> ок) да из маленького опыта в Питоне я уже понял что кодировку нужно указывать явно
<tagezi> о них, всмысле о этих файлах конфигурации
<AtachiShadow> то есть мне сейчас не заморачиваться с кодировкой по дефолту
<AtachiShadow> а просто писать дальше что я там хотел)
<AtachiShadow> так?
<tagezi> ну, это уже тебе решать
<tagezi> но указывать кодировку при создании БД и таблиц, я тебе настоятельно рекомендую.. чтобы потом не охать и не плакать
<AtachiShadow> это я итак буду делать уже настродался с cp кодировкой в тупой винде
<tagezi> знаешь сколько нервов, копий и мата было на это потрачено.. забыл (забил) и потом ААААААА
<AtachiShadow> ну я обычно о месте указания кодировки узнаю спустя 2-3 дня гугления))))
<AtachiShadow> хорошо а ты на питоне пишешь?
<tagezi> научись рисовать алгоритмы.. знаешь, есть такая штука, блок-схемы называется.. если объектная можель, то лучше UML
<tagezi> модель*
<tagezi> нарисуешь, подумаешь, и сразу проще становиться.. и потом, через пол года когда уже всё выпало из головы, не нужно копать код, открыл картинку и сразу всё понял
<AtachiShadow> я просто не знаю что вообще возможно в программировании, поэтому иногда не могу знать что из чего состоит и как связывается друг с другом
<AtachiShadow> прохожу через тернии гугла до ответа на проблему
<tagezi> я так, на питоне шаляй валяй.. щас взял курс от MIT чтобы скил прокачать.. но чото мне влом его качать.. с++ и баша за глаза
<AtachiShadow> ну я может в будущем тоже что-то по сложнее возьму, а питон начал изучать потому что он вроде как говорят самый лёгкий
<AtachiShadow> в плане изучения
<tagezi> в программировании возможно всё, даже сингулярность, единственное что тормазит программиста это его мозги
<spaik> прикольно получилось))))
<AtachiShadow> хорошо
<spaik> с++ и)баша))))))
<AtachiShadow> есть ещё одна проблема, почему я не могу проболжить
<tagezi> дискретная математика?
<tagezi> численные методы?
<AtachiShadow> в новых убунтах две версии Питона, я пишу на 3-м
<tagezi> питон3 блаблабла
<AtachiShadow> дадада
<tagezi> ну
<AtachiShadow> это я уже знаю)
<tagezi> ну или в начала файла ставь
<AtachiShadow> просто я в Sublime писал раньше
<AtachiShadow> и раньше писал на винде
<AtachiShadow> с одним 3-м Питоном
<tagezi> да там не много отличий
<tagezi> 2 более невменяемый, пиши как хошь, но проверять никто не будет
<tagezi> 3 вроде более срогий стал
<tagezi> но тоже нихрена не проверяет :))
<AtachiShadow> у меня пока проблема как мне скрипт запустить в Sublime с командой python3 а не python
<AtachiShadow> я пробовал менять символьную ссылку
<AtachiShadow> что-бы по ссылке python был python3
<tagezi> незнаю.. у меня консоль и вим, так что это точно не ко мне
<AtachiShadow> но как я понял это нифига не решение
<tagezi> символьные ссылки ты эти не трогай, потом проблем не оберёшься :))
<AtachiShadow> я вот и вспомнил что в каком-то ролике видел как чувак объяснял фишки PyCharm и что так есть виртуальное окружение настраиваемое
<tagezi> #!/usr/bin/python
<tagezi> # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<tagezi> from __future__ import unicode_literals
<AtachiShadow> Видимо мне сейчас туда
<AtachiShadow> да)))))
<tagezi> ну вот в пути и покажи чем открывать
<AtachiShadow> я про эти символьные ссылки уже потомм узнал
<AtachiShadow> я уже задолбался убунту переустанавливать)
<tagezi> сделай его исполняемым и забудь про приставку питона
<AtachiShadow> просто в сублиме было просто Ctrl+B нажал и выполнило
<tagezi> жесть, а куб не пытался настраивать?
<AtachiShadow> куб?
<tagezi> ну, когда рабочий стол так приколько крутиться
<AtachiShadow> всмысле?
<AtachiShadow> ааааааа
<AtachiShadow> кажись в тарых версиях когда мелкий был баловался этим
<AtachiShadow> но это же не решит, или решит?
<tagezi> ммм... перерос значит уже :))
<AtachiShadow> да меня и в 10-ке бесит эта фигня с 100500 рабочими столами
<tagezi> блин, не, я лет 5 назад просто ради принципа написал програмку на асме методом гугления и копипаста
<tagezi> но этоже реально изврат
<tagezi> почему сначала не научиться, а потом уже делать?
<AtachiShadow> ты про что?
<tagezi> ну, сначала научиться питон, а потом пользовать питон
<AtachiShadow> ну так я и учусь
<AtachiShadow> мне не у кого спросить
<tagezi> а ещё лучше сначала научиться программировать, а потом научиться питон
<AtachiShadow> друг который крутой прогер на 2-м пишет
<tagezi> английский шпрехаешь?
<AtachiShadow> ну слабый технический я бы сказал
<AtachiShadow> но чаще google.translate
<tagezi> https://www.edx.org/
<tagezi> там есть курсы по программированию
<tagezi> если сертификат не покупать, то почти все они бесплатны
<tagezi> https://www.edx.org/course?search_query=python
<tagezi> вон, от базовых вещей, до нейронных сетей
<AtachiShadow> вот этот вроде бы для начала
<AtachiShadow> https://www.edx.org/course/learn-program-using-python-utarlingtonx-cse1309x
<AtachiShadow> я сам изучаю видео-курс от ITVDN на русском
<AtachiShadow> на торрентах есть две части их
<AtachiShadow> а так они платные
<tagezi> он ооооочень подробный, но там нет алгоритмов, вроде
<tagezi> https://www.edx.org/course/cs-all-introduction-computer-science-harveymuddx-cs005x-0
<tagezi> вот этот вроде не плохой был... правда там студенты читают, и местами не понятно немного
<tagezi> https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-computational-thinking-data-mitx-6-00-2x-4
<tagezi> вот это очень хороший курс, но это уже не начало ни разу
<tagezi> ну, и найти седе ещё 2 штуки Дискретная математика, и Численные методы, без них можно даже не насинать программировать
<AtachiShadow> Хорошо, спасибо, буду изучать.
<AtachiShadow> Вопрос в другом как бы в help.ubuntu правильно исправить
<AtachiShadow> Там во первых команды написаны для версий до 15-й убунты
<AtachiShadow> И в 5.7 скл иераркия конфигов уже другая
<AtachiShadow> про команды я наверное преувеличиваю, но я думаю что в таких мануалах можно упомянуть про то что в 16-й убунте прокачан apt
<AtachiShadow> apt full-upgrade и прочее
<tagezi> незнаю.. у меня 14.04 была, а сейча гента
<AtachiShadow> Я хотел бы исправить, но исходя из нашего диалога сегодня я не узнаю как правильно задавать дефолтную кодировку
<tagezi> такчто я тут так, просто старый житель
<AtachiShadow> у 16-й убунты теперь желательно писать не apt-get
<AtachiShadow> а просто apt
<AtachiShadow> и некоторые когманды изменены
<Sergey_IT> истину глаголешь )
<AtachiShadow> ну то есть работают и старые apt-get, но качеством лучше команды apt
<AtachiShadow> вот тут вся разница описана
<AtachiShadow> https://www.maketecheasier.com/apt-vs-apt-get-ubuntu/
<AtachiShadow> в apt улучшили пакетные связи и прочее, поэтому в 16-х убунтах лучше пользоваться apt а не apt-get
<AtachiShadow> Ладно спасибо tagezi)))) я пошел восполнять пробелы в знаниях)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-29
<Nerwin> Всем доброго времени суток
<Nerwin> тут кто нибудь есть ???
<mors3l> .
<piyavking> да, тут кто-нибудь есть.
<tagezi> да никого нет
<tagezi> чо они приходят и глупые вопросы задают
<piyavking> нубьё, ну.
<kyshtynbai> хай гайз
<piyavking> хай гай
<kyshtynbai> парни, а почему скрипт из /etc/init не стартурет собака? В логах ничего. Руками если команду запускать - всё норма
<kyshtynbai> он вообще должен быть исполняемым или как? вроде все остальные скрипты в жтой дире без бита эксекьют
<piyavking> там кроме того, чтоб засунуть туда скрипт, ещё что-то сделать надо. что именно - не в курсе.
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: ты читал README и skeleton
<tagezi> если они не выпилины :)
<kyshtynbai> readme чего? что такое скелетон я вообще не в курсе
<tagezi> ну, раньше в папке init.d лежали 2 файлика
<tagezi> скелетон, это шаблон с коментариями по которому скрипт ваять.. ну а редми ты в курсе
<tagezi> у меня они выпилины... руки бы поотрывать разрабам
<tagezi> а чо сейчас сервисы в автозагрузку добавляет?
<tagezi> ранье было что-то типа update-rc.d <имя_скрипта> defaults
<kyshtynbai> короче через системд сделал\
<kyshtynbai> слубой
<tagezi> эм.. а чо ты не сказал что у тебя системд?
<kyshtynbai> сам тока что понял что в 16 из коробки системд))
<tagezi> какмне завести мою БМВ?сначало её нужно купить
<kyshtynbai> гыгы
<Sergey_IT> ... потом прочитать инструкцию по эксплуатации...
<jurii1979> Друзья помогите
<jurii1979> Не могу настроить свой acer
<UNIm95> @voice piyavking
<Sergey_IT> о, кто-то проснулся
<piyavking> UNIm95: ээээ?
<UNIm95> piyavking: Да?
<piyavking> (09:00:24 PM) UNIm95:
<piyavking> @voice piyavking
<UNIm95> Да? Тебе не нравиться + у ника?
<piyavking> а что это?
<piyavking> "(09:08:55 PM) ubuntuhelp:
<piyavking> (notice) Error: #ubuntu-ru,voice, у тебя прав не хватает, я это передам A4Tech'у!"
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-30
<Sergey_IT> guram: пиши здесь
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: У тебя требуют приватную консультацию?
<tagezi> бедный Sergey_IT, не дают даже на пенсии отдахнуть :))
<tagezi> смени ник на NeBuroSovetov :)
<Sergey_IT> лучше тогда BuBu
<Sergey_IT> guram: зарегайся как положено и пиши, или с веба зайди
<Sergey_IT> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чо, голоса у него нет?
<tagezi> @VOICE guram
<tagezi> теперь есть
<Sergey_IT> зарегаться не может, говорят неверный емайл
<tagezi> ну, это не кнам
<tagezi> #freenode
<guram> там можно писать?
<tagezi> где там?
<guram> ага, позволили, спасибки..
<Sergey_IT> это tagezi
<tagezi> ну, это до тех пор пока не выйдешь..
<Sergey_IT> он терапевт )
<tagezi> учись регаться, если хочешь говорить
<guram> мол, не правильный имель, не смог зарегистрировать свой ник. Ну ладно. Вопрос ко всем, пожалуйста:
<Sergey_IT> может ты ьфшд в скобках пишешь <>?
<Sergey_IT> майл *
<tagezi> а может он у него на русском домене :)
<Sergey_IT> на .de
<guram> вобщем, вопрос простой:
<tagezi> короче, по поводу майла не к нам.. мы не знаем.. есть оф канал поддержки фринода, вот на нём и нужно спрашивать, почем оно не принимает
<guram> У меня 3 месяца слудующий компьютер: Apple Mac Mini (MGEQ2D/A) Intel Core i5-4308U 2.8GHz Dual-Core, 8GB RAM, 1TB Fusion Drive.
<tagezi> по MacOS то же не кнам :)
<Sergey_IT> богатенький )
<guram> Я очень недоволен операционной системой, хочу стереть ее и установить только Ubuntu 16.10. Перерыл весь гугль, не могу найти работающей инструкции, спасибо заранее.
<Sergey_IT> 16.04 ставь
<guram> а как ставить - ну умею я. Потому и спрашиваю.
<guram> на РС умею, на мак-е - не умею.
<tagezi> ну, тут маков вроде ни укого нет
<tagezi> у серёги темболее, у него до сих пор 86 жив :)
<tagezi> или 286
<tagezi> я забываю.. короче рухлять :)
<guram> ну может кто-то тоже попался на удочку, купил себе мак, а потом - карауул, хочу убунту, ведь сам мак-мини то крутой, быстрый. Не выкидывать ведь.
<tagezi> да нормальный он.. чо там быстрого?
<Sergey_IT> http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac/how-install-linux-on-mac-3637265/
<guram> ну лучше и быстрей, чем мой бывший леново think-pad, вобщем, железом доволен, а операционку хочу снова убунту. Получится? Кто нибудь знает?
<tagezi> ну, у меня асус с такими же характеристиками 4 года назад купленый за 550 евро
<guram> да, это, видно, полезная ссылка, буду разбираться. спосибо.
<tagezi> только фузи нет.. я ссдсебе просто поставил
<tagezi> так что я не понимаю, что народ западает на яблоки
<Sergey_IT> себе, обычно, горчичники ставят.... а яблоки - едят ))
<guram> да мне его подарили, "обрадовали" так.
<guram> а система - тупая.
<tagezi> да, собалезную
<tagezi> мне тоже много всякого барахла дарят )
<Sergey_IT> выбрасываешь?
<tagezi> нет, на полке складирую
<Sergey_IT> магазин открывай )
<tagezi> жалко, оно денег стоит.. ну потом, может когда распаяю и буду использовать
<UNIm95> tagezi: МакОС это удобная ос для даунов.
<UNIm95> Поэтому и западают.
<UNIm95> +пиар что железо яблока "ЫЛЫТНОЕ"
<tagezi> ну, да.. с этим согласен
<guram> да в ней элементарные вещи не работают. И глюков набрал уже список. Не надо мне этой ос..
<UNIm95> guram: почта говоришь в .de?
<tagezi> в убунте как-будто нет этого :)
<UNIm95> guram: не gmx.de?
<guram> ну да, я в Германии
<UNIm95> Какая земля?
<guram> нет, не gmx, live.de
<guram> Бавария, Дахау
<tagezi> 3 от звезды
<UNIm95> tagezi: тут области называются землями
<tagezi> 602 евро оно сейчас стоит
<tagezi> только помоему без монитора
<guram> мне дарили, стоило тогда 999 евро
<tagezi> боже мой
<guram> да, без всего. только коробочка плоская.
<tagezi> да за это можно собрать почти мою мечту
 * UNIm95 Черт. Человек из Дахау. Мне надо сдержаться и не выдавать эту охененную антисемитскую шутейку.
<tagezi> которя будет делать этот макмини, как стоящего в яме с навозом
<UNIm95> tagezi: В Германии этот комп по-прежнему стоит 999
<tagezi> то есть ещё монитор за 200-300 евро
<guram> так можно стереть мак и установить бунту? я что-то не разобрал тот сайт на инглиш пока...
<tagezi> я же тогда насчитал 1400 на мечту свою )
<UNIm95> guram: потерпи немного и ты привыкнешь к маку.
<tagezi> да, мак не плохая вещь
<guram> неа
 * UNIm95 Не шути про наркоманов
<tagezi> в конце концов, LibreOffice там работает, броузер тоже.. что ещё человеку нужно для счатья
<guram> мой принтер не работает, или если работает, то через раз, к примеру.
<UNIm95> guram: А что  за принтер?
<tagezi> ну, купить от апла принтер, печать хуже, но стоит будет дороже :)
<guram> самсунг
 * UNIm95 грязну ругается на немецком
<UNIm95> guram: модель какая?
<guram> раскладка клавиатуры - показывает одну, на самом деле - включена другая - вот второй пример.
<guram> модель - щас посмотрю
<UNIm95> guram: он тебе показывает маковскую клавиатуру. А не стандартные Win/UNIX
<guram> ML-1915x2525
<UNIm95> Если бы у тебя была маковская клавиатура и ты для того что бы печатать смотрел на нее, то проблем нет.
<guram> мой проектор тоже не узнает - каждый раз приходится вручную настраивать - это дело?
<UNIm95> guram: а ты этот принтер напрямую к компу подключаешь?
<UNIm95> Что именно настраивать?
<guram> ну да, подключен прямо к маку
<UNIm95> А нафига?
<UNIm95> У этого принтера есть нормальные сетевые возможности
<UNIm95> Подключил в домашнюю локалку и печаешь со всех компов которые у тебя есть.
<guram> расположение изображения. автоматически - всегда ставится после перезагрузки - не туда, сдвинут в лево.
<guram> у меня одни комп (вот этот мак), один принтер, один проектор.
<Sergey_IT> а телефон?
<UNIm95> Или планшет?
<Sergey_IT> а инет как проведен?
<UNIm95> guram: Ксти какой thinkpad у тебя был?
<guram> планшета нет, телефон - один
<guram> ленововский
<Sergey_IT> роутер - и все в одной сети, удобно же
<guram> что то больше вопросов, чем ответов...
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Скорее всего через adsl роутер от телекома
<guram> я в водафоне
<UNIm95> Фрицбокс?
<UNIm95> =)
<guram> нет, нормальный рутер
<guram> а он причем? Я про мак-ОС
<UNIm95> Так низко фрицбокс не опускали.
<Sergey_IT> а мы про мак ничего не знаем (
<guram> хочу его стереть и поставить линукс. про это и спрашиваю.
<UNIm95> guram: у меня друг прогер на ASP.NET(core) для работы использует мак
<Sergey_IT> там всего 12 пунктов по ссылке (если не сохранять макОС)
<tagezi> бедняга
<UNIm95> Следующий комп возьмет тоже мак
<tagezi> я бы сначала сходил к вевропатологу :)
<UNIm95> Так как ему мак удобнее
<tagezi> как нафик разница где запускать vim
<Sergey_IT> прогеры с головой не дружат (когда то тоже прогал)
<UNIm95> tagezi: отладка в вм с виндой.
<UNIm95> Ему X-code нравиться.
<UNIm95> guram: недельки через 2 буду в Мюнхене
<UNIm95> На что там посмотреть можно?
<guram> добро пожаловать
<tagezi> точно к невропатологу :)
<tagezi> нет ничего лучше vim
<guram> много чего тут. Просим в Дахау - достопримечательность - концлагерь, например.
<UNIm95> guram: https://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/464190 только несколько моментов в этом мане я бы сделал по-другому.
<tagezi> vim - это всё.. если они сделают свою ось типа OSVim я буду её фанатом :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Мне не удалось допилить vim до нормальной работы с явой =(
<UNIm95> В эклипсе было удобнее
<tagezi> ну,  я в яве не работал, может там свои какашки есть, но вроде скины на всё есть, чтобы любой язык принимало нормально
<UNIm95> guram: ты знаешь почему /home и / надо делать разными разделами?
<tagezi> так, я ушло с сабакой гулять
<UNIm95> tagezi: вопрос немного в другом: Рефакторинг, maven и jenkins
<guram> нет, не знаю. я простой пользователь, не программист, сорри
<Sergey_IT> да здесь программистов и нет
<UNIm95> guram: тогда реально: подключи принтер в локальную сеть, поменяй раскладку на Windows deutschlad
<guram> у меня пара программ и приложений и железа, которые ДОЛЖНЫ работать. иначе - зачем мне вообще компьютер то.
<UNIm95> guram: А то у тебя один комп а операции ты делать будешь сложные
<UNIm95> guram: что за проги?
<guram> я не смог, видимо, вам объяснить свою проблему. попытаюсь заново:
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: меня на работе под программиста маскируют. Хоть я больше и админ.
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95: многостаночник - это типично, я тоже
<guram> я учитель по професии, многого про операционные системы не знаею. у меня был леново тинк-пад, на нем я инсталировал вин7 и убунту, и доволен был обоими, особенно убунту. теперь, когда мне подарили мак-мини и наразвесили
<guram> лапшу, что, мол, это - самое крутое в мире - я после 3 месячного МУЧЕНИЯ - либо откажусь от этого железа, либо добюсь того, что б на нем НЕ был макОС, а убунту. Потому ищу тут у вас консультацию...
<guram> кончультацИИ
<guram> консультациИ, сории
<Sergey_IT> так по ссылке написано все, безопаснее поставить убунту в виртуалку
<guram> ну ладно, если нет другого решения, буду пытаться в виртуальном боксе ставить другую ОС, спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> или ставить со сносом макОС, но это лучше иметь рядом другой комп, что в инете искать, если проблемы будут
<UNIm95> guram: Ты сам написал что ты пользователь а не админ.
<UNIm95> guram: и то что у тебя один комп
<UNIm95> Такое сочетание обстоятельств может привести к тому, что у тебя не будет не ubunt'ы не рабочего компа.
<UNIm95> guram: Поэтому мы отговариваем тебя от инсталла убунты на железо
<guram> вобщем - ваш професиональный вердикт - нет возмодности стереть макОС и установить убунту на моем мак-мини, я правильно понял?
<UNIm95> guram: Это можно сделать, но с учетом твоих знаний и опыта может получиться кирпич который не включается.
<guram> значит мне оставиться при макОС и оттуда - программой параллель или виртуальным боксом ставить что-то другое, правильно?
<UNIm95> guram: верно. Некоторые проблемы, про которые ты рассказал(клавиатура, принтер, проектор), можно исправить в пределах МакОС
<Sergey_IT> безопаснее так... но там тоже настраивать придется....
<guram> да я уже купил parallels desktop и ставил уже всё там, но моя цель - убрать просто макОС и поставить только убунту. Вы все говорите, что так не получится? Всё тогда, спасибо за совет, я понял.
<guram> проще всего - выставить этот мак-мини просто на продажу в амазоне или ибее и избавиться от него ;)
<guram> вобщем - я тут уже всем надоел ;) ладно, ребята, спасибо, что потратили на меня свое время. Всех ждем-с в Дахау ;)
<guram> если кто-то соберается сюда - мой имель - guram@live.de
<Sergey_IT> нервный какой-то (
<tagezi> ну, он учитель, а не админ, что он должен быть спокойный...
<tagezi> вы ему 5 раз сказали, что можно, но с его опытом он модет получить керпич, но можно
<tagezi> с чего он взял что нельзя...
<tagezi> наверное он преподаватель литературы
<Sergey_IT> собачку с облегчением )
<shizz> добрый вечер, подскажите похалуйста можно ли прибить гвоздями вывод сигнала видеокарты к конкретному порту ?
<shizz> при загрузке либо выводе из гибернации видеосигнал регулярно отправляется не в тот порт, и проходиться подключать второй монитор чтобы переключить сигнал обратно
<Sergey_IT> сделай второй - первым
<shizz> вы имеете ввидк переключить шрурок от основного монитора в тот порт куда видеосигнал уходит ? у меня шнурок hdmi а порт куда часто сигнал ужодит dvi
<UNIm95> shizz: какой дистрибутив? Какая видеокарта? Какие драйвера?
<shizz> ubuntu 16.4 видеокарта radeon r7 240 драйвера по умолчанию. но думаю дистрибутив и драйвера не важны - сигнал уходит не в тот порт еще в самом начале загрузки, когда можно войти в биос
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-23
<aleksei`> всем утра
<andrex> серожаа
<SergeyIT> здоров! Где пропадал?
<andrex> да тутавая)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 16.04 LTS, 17.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<andrex> вон ходю топики меняю))
<SergeyIT> топчешь, значит... )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> топик я меняю а для кого незнаю)) лалала
<SergeyIT> так для будущих поколений же.. на века! ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ваши века исчесляются ближайшими полгода
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-24
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> deb сборщики есть на канале?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-26
<Admin1488> Утро
<|cub|> приветы
<sansero> Хаюшки
<sansero> В новом доке, в Ubuntu 17.10, кто-нить пробовал поменять расположение кнопки "Показать приложения"? Ну той, что открывает обзор на все установленные приложения...
<sansero> Не нравится мне, что она правом углу (док снизу). Хочу в левый переместить...
<tagezi> эм.. а как ты его так крутанул то вообще?
<tagezi> она же слева с верху должна быть
<tagezi> или каноникал положила наконец на Юнити и теперь извращаются над чистым гномом?
<andrex> 1710 все переменяли)
<andrex> и да гном
<tagezi> всё, у космонавта деньги кончились? Юнити убрал, прорамеров что ЛО интергировали уволил.. новую версию писькой назвал
<tagezi> что-то он ваще того самого стал
<andrex> в космос бы не полетел еще бы мучал это чучело)
<andrex> ядумаю комуто лучше на форуме спроситьи бо может там кто то щупал это чудо
<SergeyIT> в lubuntu 17.10 все нормально... даже редактирование хоткеев появилось
<andrex> долго они рожали)
<andrex> в генте уже сто лет хоткеи мона редактировать) в lxde
<andrex> какието не правильные у них сорцы)
<andrex> а я тока расстроен что sddm приколотили к systemd гвоздями как и гном)
<andrex> а так все хорошо спасибо что спросили)
<tagezi> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-27
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> артусь разлеталсо
<SergeyIT> так перелетный, к зиме
<andrex> по ближе к батарее
<SergeyIT> к батарее чего?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нить может деб собрать?
<SergeyIT> о, артус прилетел...
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-29
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<andrex> !irc > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-22
<SergeyIT> ку
<|rapidsp|> re
<tagezi> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тагезя!!!!
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: привет, как жизнь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> норм.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты к нам надолго?
<SergeyIT> КАКИЕ ЛЮДИ!!! )
<tagezi> ну.. ребята прочили опа сделать на либреоффисе-ру, я вот сделал
<tagezi> вообще, как-то не до ирки теперь... на работе некогда, а вечером мертвый прихожу
<tagezi> а утром вы ещё спите все :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> этокогда у тебя утро начинается?
<tagezi> в 6
<SergeyIT> да у них там все не как у людей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у них? он же у нас был
<SergeyIT> у нас он бывал )
<tagezi> не, я в питере сейчас живу
<tagezi> в 6 подьем, в 11 отбой.. 5-летняя привычка :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с 11 до 6 утра плодотворный сон. хорошая привычка ;)
<SergeyIT> это тебя там заразили - срочно лечиться! )
<SergeyIT> тем более ихние 6 - это наши 7 - зимой
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> мне нужно спать хорошо, иначе я тупить начинаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в какой сфере ты сейчас джобишь?
<SergeyIT> вернулся навсегда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> врят ли. у него зимний режим, бодрствование с 6 до 11
<SergeyIT> проведем исследование... "режим бодрствования тагези в зимних условиях и влияние внешних факторов на его работоспособность"
<tagezi> я в магазине пока
<tagezi> работаю консультантом... продаю ненужным людям ненужные им вещи :)
<SergeyIT> мммда, невеселая работенка
<tagezi> угу... а сейчас ещё и сезон закончился.. сейчас в магазине пусто, даже поговорить не с кем  :)
<SergeyIT> а что продаешь?
<|rapidsp|> ненужные вещи же :)
<tagezi> снаряжение для туристов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, ну так ты про них все знаешь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: Снаряга на стремянной :) заруливай в гости :)
<tagezi> да, про них я фактически всё знаю...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таблеточки сухого спирта и в комплекте жестянка - конфорка
<SergeyIT> tagezi: я в тех краях редко бываю (последний раз где-то год назад был), но буду иметь ввиду
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, в прошлом году такой пользовался, кстати
<SergeyIT> и сухое горючее предпочитаю... жидкость для розжига опасно в машине иметь
<Snowdrift> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-23
<lenstr> всем привет
<|rapidsp|> блин. перестал цепляться к виндовым шарам. полностью выпилил самбу пурджем. теперь работает. мистика...
<SergeyIT> так ты наверно самба сервер выпилил, он для цепляния не нужен
<|rapidsp|> а хотя наверное cifs работает
<|rapidsp|> ну а клиент то должен же быть?
<|rapidsp|> или он уже как пакет не идет?
<SergeyIT> клиент исходно ставится в систему, как - не знаю (
#ubuntu-ru 2019-10-24
<diskin> какая-то рекордная тишина тут держится...
#ubuntu-ru 2019-10-25
<mintdja> затишье перед бурей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Подсудимый майнил криптовалюту на мощном государственном суперкомпьютере на 1 Петафлопс" вот как надо
